#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-02
<huats> morning everyone
<BugMaN> morning huats :)
<huats> hey BugMaN
<didrocks> morning huats
<pochu> morning seb128
<pochu> already in Berlin?
<seb128> hey pochu
<seb128> yes
<huats> hey seb128 and pochu
<seb128> lut huats
<pochu> hi huats
<huats> how are you guys ?
<pochu> fine, I don't start class again until mid february or so, and there's only one (easy) exam remaining :)
<pochu> huats: when are you gonna send your MOTU application? ;)
<huats> pochu: just waiting for seb128 (nice ?) words :)
<seb128> I though that was done?
<seb128> what is the wiki page about?
 * seb128 is not too much into paper work
<huats> seb128: oh
<huats> I haven't looked
<huats> seb128: :(
<pochu> seb128: just copy the template and fill it ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristopheSauthier/MOTUApplication
<huats> but since I haven't seen the notification email ...
<seb128> I didn't write my comments on the wiki yet but that's not required for you to apply is it?
<huats> I think it was...
<pochu> seb128: it's not but the process has changed and now sponsors are supposed to ACK the application in the wiki page
<huats> I might be wrong...
<seb128> I need to talk to dholbach again then
<huats> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> I hate this paperwork tasks
<huats> seb128: please let me know ;)
<seb128> pochu: well, some other people already did file the page
<pochu> right, that's why I said it's not necessary... but if you want to ACK his application, the wiki is the page to do so now
<pochu> or that's what I understood
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm just busy and tend to do paperwork only when I need to
<pochu> understood
<seb128> ie if you block waiting on me to write there it can take a while
<seb128> if you do apply I will file the wikipage before the council needs the informations
<seb128> ie you should apply which will motive me to write rather than to wait on me to write ;-)
<pochu> that makes sense ;)
<didrocks> seb128: can you think about me too ? :) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/MOTUApplication)
<seb128> you guys are on my list yes
<seb128> I had a busy week and I've been travelling
<didrocks> no pb :)
<pochu> seb128: have fun in Berlin!
<seb128> pochu: thanks ;-)
 * pochu bbl
<didrocks> seb128: it's done (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/Meeting), you are under pressure now :) (but enjoy your Berlin trip first ;))
<seb128> didrocks: cool!
<huats> seb128: I have added myself too to the MC page...
<huats> so do it when you can
<seb128> huats: thanks
<huats> and enjoy your stay :)
<huats> thanks to you ;)
<didrocks> oh seb128, not remebered for asking this to you, but do you come to FOSDEM?
<seb128> no
<mvo> seb128: hi, do you think we could make libproxy build against mozjs ? it would be really nice
<didrocks> hope to see you soon (but not at FOSDEM, so :( ) ^^
<seb128> mvo: hi, talk to asac he said mozjs has no stable api, abi and should not be used
<seb128> mvo: come to the desktop room and we will discuss it with asac if you want
<mvo> asac, seb128: ok, I come over
<bryce-sprint> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<asac> mvo: starter kit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/MiscDBus
<mvo> asac: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. "
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/MiscDBusMagic ?
<phomes> I was looking at gconf-editor and I think that the depends on libgnome/libgnomeui are not needed anymore. Should I file a bug about this?
<seb128> phomes: no
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> I was saying gconf-editor still uses libgnome
<phomes> seb128: ok. I was looking at how much effort it would be to drop libgnome and friends from the install cd. Looked to me like all libgnome usage in gconf-editor was removed already. Sorry
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> gnome_program_init is called
<seb128> and the configure still uses it
<seb128> should be easy to replace though
<phomes> seb128: I feel stupid. I looked at upstream source. Misread that ubuntu is at 2.24.1 not 2.25.1. Sorry for wasting time. Will use apt-get source from now on
<seb128> phomes: there is no 2.25 tarball
<phomes> seb128: yes I see. My bad. I just did apt-get remove libgnome2-0 to get a list of what would be removed and started fetching source upstream to see if I could help out. Then I misread the 2.24.1/2.25.1 in synaptic and upstream configure.in. Damn
<seb128> phomes: no problem, I think there is still too many things using those to move them out of the CD this cycle
<pochu> and not all of libgnome functionality is in other libraries yet
<pochu> (e.g. GnomeSession IIRC)
<phomes> yes, but might be doable for jaunty+1. There is nothing wrong with starting early
<phomes> pochu: for gnome-games we use eggsmclient instead
<seb128> right, working to not have those libs used on the CD is always good
<pochu> phomes: did you copy the code into gnome-games? it's not available in a shared library, is it?
<phomes> pochu: we copied
<ember> seb128 mind if i do brasero and gnome-themes update?
<seb128> you can do those
<ember> thanks.
<crevette> seb128, I did gnome-user-share update this week-end I know this is not in main, but as it has gnome in its name I thought you could interested with :)
<seb128> crevette: not especially right now busy at the distro sprint, just subscribe the sponsor team to the bug
<crevette> I did subscribe the universe sponsor team already
<pochu> huats is in the HoF! go huats! :-)
<huats> lol
<huats> thanks pochu
<geser> did gnome-sound-properties got removed from gnome-control-center? if yes, what it got replaced with?
<mclasen> geser: gnome-volume-control in gnome-media
<davmor2> Guys I got a pulse-audio issue my sound card shows up in input but not output which means I get no audio from login onwards is this known?
<geser> mclasen: does it work for you? because I got a warning that it can't aquire the session bus when I try to use it and that's all
<mclasen> geser: yeah, it works
<mclasen> are you running it over ssh -Y ?
<geser> no
<geser> mclasen: I called it from a gnome-terminal as I couldn't find it in the menus
<geser> mclasen: and one can use now gnome-volume-control to change the audio output from analog to digital and back?
<geser> I used gnome-sound-properties for this in the past
<didrocks> vuntz (cf your blog): you google "debian" during your work time? :)
<maxb> Hi, there was a libgnome update today with the change "don't force the dpi value to 96 but use the xorg value"
<maxb> This made my desktop fonts unpleasantly large
<crevette> report a bug I guess
<maxb> I'll file a bug - anything useful I can say in it beyond the above?
<crevette> perhaps see with the guys from X team
<crevette> i don't know that much :)
<maxb> Hang around here and hope an X expert shows up, or is there a better channel?
<crevette> #ubuntu-x
<crevette> perhaps some quirks are needed for that
 * maxb curses freenode's 20-channel limit
<petski> maxb: I've seen something about "large fonts" in the Ubuntu wiki
<petski> maxb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts
<maxb> Hmm... my Xorg.0.log is missing the info that page says should be there
<maxb> Though xrandr --verbose gives millimetre perfect measurements
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-03
<Laney> We have gotten f-spot to be syncable again \o/
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning huats
<huats> hey didrocks ;)
<pochu> hi didrocks & huats
<didrocks> hey pochu & seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pochu> hi seb128
<seb128> didrocks: want some updates to do?
<huats> seb128: hello !
<huats> seb128: i am doing the gnome-keyring , the gcalctool and the gtksourceview
<seb128> hey pochu
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> huats: ok cool
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I am currently working on gnome-python* and I have one pending question about a patch you did (but I prefer to ask you when you will be less busy), but you can give me more to do, with pleasure :)
<huats> (at least the last 2 ones are done here)
<seb128> didrocks: I'm not too busy right now
<huats> oh and deskbar-applet too is done here
<seb128> didrocks: you can do gnome-games and evince if you want
<seb128> huats: I've already uploaded deskbar-applet ...
<huats> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I take them both
<seb128> I was trying to find things to do for myself and though you wouldn't start by this one, sorry about that
<huats> seb128: no pb :)
<huats> I was offline when I saw it
<huats> :)
<seb128> I though gcalctool and gnome-keyring were going to take you busy until we spoke on IRC
<huats> and I assume you were drinking beers ;)
<huats> seb128: no problem at all :)
<huats> seb128: gnome-keyring still have issue related to the used flags...
<huats> and upstream haven't answered me...
<huats> I'll try to find out (again)
<seb128> use bugzilla rather than direct email
<huats> I will
<seb128> who are you mailing upstream about that?
<huats> stefan walter
<huats> seb128: I am putting the various stuffs I did on LP today and once it is done I ping you to ask for more :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: so, if you have time about the patch, the question was about 01-dont-build-with-lpython.dpatch in python-gnome
<didrocks> seb128: I paste it there, easier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113129/
<seb128> didrocks: looking
<seb128> didrocks: the goal was to avoid having gnome-python depending on a specific python version when we were doing multiversion built, that's probably less revelant when using 2.5 only
<didrocks> seb128: but it seems to have some parts that are still depending on a specific python version (see second stenza)
<seb128> didrocks: not sure, apt-cache show python-gnome2 and see the depends
<seb128> didrocks: upstream might have changed since, don't bother we do only use one python version in jaunty
<seb128> the easy way to check is to look at the depends when building different python versions
<didrocks> seb128: ok, this is clearer
<didrocks> seb128: do I still keep the patch, even if it's not relevant ?
<seb128> didrocks: yes, it will be useful again when we get python 2.6
<seb128> and then we can check if it needs update
<didrocks> seb128: right, ok :) I prefered to ask you before juste keeping the patch to keep the patch (I like understand what I do, surprising ? ;))
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot
<seb128> sort of surprising when you are used to work with huats ;-)
<seb128> (just joking huats)
<didrocks> rohhhh ^^
<huats> seb128: that is not nice seb128
 * huats thinks about switching to kubuntu ;)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> :)
<huats> seb128: do they have gcalctool in kubuntu ?
<huats> ;)
<pochu> kalktool
<pochu> kalktool4 even ;)
 * didrocks wishes that kile is ported to gtk... installing a bunch of qt lib just because you use LaTeX :/
 * pochu hides from Riddell :)
<pochu> didrocks: heh, my only qt app is also for LaTeX ;) but it's Texmaker
<didrocks> pochu: hum, I never got used to Texmaker, I switched quickly to kile
<seb128> pitti: hello
<seb128> pitti: hello
<crevette> hello there
<seb128> lut cr
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<davmor2> Meh after todays update I know have 2 sound icons in the panel, 1 gnome sound the other pulse any ideas why?
<crevette> davmor2, I have the same
<davmor2> crevette: bug 324807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324807 in ubuntu "Jaunty: Ubutnu now has both gnome volume and pulse sound on the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324807
<crevette> davmor2, tx
<crevette> thanks super seb128
<crevette> thanks super seb128
<seb128> crevette: thanks for what?
<crevette> now I can do the epiphany
<crevette> update
<seb128> ah ok
<crevette> I was stuck do the broken releases of gtk+
<ember> seb128 i will work on sj update, is there any other updates that need work?
<seb128> no
<seb128> other updates are assigned already or not to do for now
<ember> ok ping me if you have any updates free
<seb128> right
<ember> thanks.
<pochu> hi ember
<ember> hey pochu
<fta2> seb128, when I push a file to a davs:// server using nautilus, the transfer never finishes. the file looks fine on the server (apache2), but on the client, the progress bar stays at 100%. Rings a bell?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I don't use webdav but the gvfs code is quite buggy
<fta2> I also get DBus timeouts when i try to reconnect to a davs:// ressource
<fta2> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<seb128> the upstream hacker is busy with university for a while
<fta2> hmm, damn
<fta2> seb128, is it worth a bug?
<seb128> an upstream one
<fta2> ok, thanks
<mahfiaz> with todays update there came a new volume control for pulseaudio. This does not support changing volume with mouse-wheel scrolling. When compared to the old panel applet this is a regression.
<mahfiaz> is this part of pavucontrol?
<oly562> im trying to load this webcam, can someone help me out? im pretty good with linux, and it shouldnt take too long, i just need some tips or clues ok? let me know what you want displayed from cmdline and i will provide any info that you may need. thanks!!
<dobey> if it doesn't "just work" in for example, skype, there is probably an issue with the drivers, or it is just unsupported
<oly562> sighs
<oly562> Bus 005 Device 023: ID 041e:403d Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam Notebook Ultra
<oly562> its there though
<dobey> what chipset is that?
<oly562> cant i do a mount fs usb something /dev/video0 to /mnt/vid0
<oly562> something like this
<dobey> the camera doesn't have a filesystem, no
<dobey> and if it did have a flash filesystem on it, there would be a /dev/sd[a-z] device for it
<dobey> but that wouldn't get you video
<dobey> what program are you using to try and use the camera with?
<oly562> all the basics
<oly562> camorama, cheese, kopete
<oly562> 5-6 of them
<oly562> vlc
<oly562> vls
<oly562> yadda
<oly562> so forth so on
<oly562> same thing
<oly562> no /dev/video0
<oly562> which means in /dev there is no video0 file
<oly562> link
<oly562> notta
<dobey> what chipset is it?
<oly562> how do i find that out
<oly562> dobey: ?
<oly562> thanks
<oly562> im not about to open it lol
<dobey> google i guess
<oly562> oh
<oly562> thanks
<oly562> rolls eyes
<dobey> i searched for the usb id there, and the first thing i found was: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543204
<dobey> :)
<oly562> that user is fiesty os, im on hardy, and i have seen that post, and usually forums blow for input. yet i still read them, and still cam is dead
<dobey> i don't know. my cam works fine, but it's a different chipset
<dobey> perhaps there is an issue with the driver then
<oly562> im way past the basic net searches, and driver loading, and kernel moding
<oly562> i have tried ov51x, Spca5xx
<oly562> so forth
<oly562> so on
<dobey> your camera is spca5xx
<oly562> k
<oly562> sure?
<oly562> lol tell me how you know, for my better understanding
<oly562> what clued you in?
<oly562> i think all the ones i have tried are the right one. lol
<oly562> Which the spca5xx driver is included in the Ubuntu kernel and works out of the box in Ubuntu 6.06 and higher
<oly562> im on hardy
<oly562> 8.04
<oly562> i think that mod is now gspca which i do have
<oly562> locate spca5
<oly562> /usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.4.0/spca50x.so
<oly562> /usr/share/doc/libgphoto2-2/camlibs/README.spca50x.gz
<oly562> thats not it
<oly562> i do have
<oly562> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1
<oly562> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<oly562> .ko file
<oly562> so i just loaded them
<oly562>  sudo modprobe -v gspca
<oly562> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko
<oly562> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko
<oly562> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko
<oly562> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<oly562> and...
<oly562>  lsmod |grep -i vid
<oly562> videodev               29440  1 gspca
<oly562> v4l2_common            18304  1 videodev
<oly562> v4l1_compat            15492  1 videodev
<oly562> video                  19856  0
<oly562> output                  4736  1 video
<oly562> so...
<oly562> i try to load cheese, kopete, camorama, vlc, vls, so forth, same error
<dobey> because it's there doesn't mean it's bug free :)
<oly562> Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<oly562> ha
<dobey> obviously there is a problem. maybe you should file a bug in launchpad, or watch one that's already been filed if there is one that matches your issues
<oly562> hmmm
<oly562> i just signed up for a launchpad last week or so
<oly562> good idea
<oly562> Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<oly562> [ 6014.001023] usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca
<oly562> [ 6014.001030] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered
<oly562> dmesg looks good
<oly562>  /var/log/message is good
<oly562> Feb  3 12:05:04 pluto kernel: [ 6013.979413] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<oly562> Feb  3 12:05:04 pluto kernel: [ 6014.001023] usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca
<oly562> Feb  3 12:05:04 pluto kernel: [ 6014.001030] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered
<dobey> please stop pasting everything in channel :)
<oly562> why?
<dobey> if you need to paste logs/etc... you should use pastebin.com
<oly562> its just a screen
<dobey> because it makes it hard to read
<oly562> what?
<oly562> its only 3 lines
<oly562> lolol
<dobey> that is not 3 lines
<oly562> its chat
<oly562> sheshh
<oly562> im not pasting the whole dmesg or message ... :|
<oly562> shrugs
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-04
<seb128> hi
<BugMaN> hi seb128 :)
<Keybuk> seb128: libcanberra-gtk0 needs Replaces: libcanberra-gnome ?
<seb128> Keybuk: no clue about the audio stack
<Keybuk> who packages those?
<seb128> not sure, look at the changelog?
<Keybuk>  -- Sebastien Bacher <seb128@canonical.com>  Tue, 05 Aug 2008 15:26:29 +0200
<Keybuk> ;)
<Keybuk> you've touched it at some point <g>
<seb128> yeah it was required to upgrade gnome-control-center ;-)
<seb128> but I didn't do those binary split
<huats> morning
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> huats: we need gnome-keyring now it's blocking other updates
<huats> seb128: I m sure it is....
<huats> but no answer from upstream....
<huats> let me find you the bug I report on the upstream bugzilla
<huats> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570393
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570393 in general "gnome-keyring 2.25.90 does not like -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--as-needed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> huats: I know, comment the cflags if you need but we need this update
<huats> ok
<huats> so I do comment that right now
<seb128> thanks!
<huats> test and upload right now
<huats> seb128: it is building
<seb128> cool
<huats> seb128: I have a question to you regarding libgda
<huats> I am currently dealing with libgda4 (3.99.10).
<huats> they have drop (as far as I can see) the odbc stuff, so I have removed the libgda4-odbc package (well in fact it was libgda3-odbc but with the SONAME bump it would have been libgda4-odbc).
<huats> and they have add a jdbc provider
<huats> the only thing is that it won't build with openjdk
<huats> and since libgda is in main, I think it is a problem...
<huats> So I think the only solution is not to include that provider
<seb128> I don't know enough about that to have an opinion but not building it seems to be ok, if that's an issue somebody will open a bug
<huats> seb128: ok
<huats> I will put a package like that and you'll tell me your opinion on it once it will be on LP...
<seb128> ok
<thetet> hi everyone.... anyone knows how to read a keyboard device file from console? (kernel 2.6.27, ubuntu8.10). somthing like tail -f /dev/event1 does not work...
<Riddell> seb128: I was asked to remove brasero from backports for bug 325221 does that seem sensible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325221 in intrepid-backports "Please UN-backport Brasero 0.9.1 since it's breaking non-English systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325221
<seb128> not sure, ask the backport team perhaps, not sure what quality criterous they have
<seb128> I would not recommend to use backports
<seb128> that's what you can expect by upgrading to unstable versions
<Riddell> ok
<didrocks> morning everyone
<didrocks> Hi seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: looking to evince and gnome-games now
<didrocks> ok, I was going to point you to gnome-games as you answered for evince :)
<didrocks> I made a merge request for gnome-games from my branch to ~desktop-team one. Don't know if we need to put that in the process...
<seb128> didrocks: I'm pondering if the evince libs should be splitted
<didrocks> seb128: for evince-document-
<didrocks> and evince-view-
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> that was part of my question about evince and I had it ready in my pastebin:
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113544/
<seb128> didrocks: evince, your autoconf patch you only want to run autoconf and not autoreconf and clean the cache directory
<didrocks> seb128: so, I only run autoconf, ok (not remember why in my last package I really had to launch autoreconf)
<seb128> didrocks: autoreconf is when you change makefiles
<seb128> if you change only configure autoconf should be enough
<didrocks> seb128: ok, understood. So, if there is no patch against to makefiles, autoconf is enough
 * didrocks really really need to take some time to document on autotools
<didrocks> (one sec, I am doing it again on my server)
<huats> seb128: I am working on gnome-keyring... but I have a few stuffs to fix on it (since there is a  few new stuffs...)
<seb128> huats: ok
<huats> seb128: you'll get it in the early afternoon
<huats> is it ok ?
<seb128> yes
<huats> ok
<huats>  great
<mvo> seb128: do you have made a master bug for the dpkg is in a bad state failures already? if not, I would suggest we use https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/323894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323894 in dpkg "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,In progress]
<mvo> I'm preparing a sru for dpkg now
<seb128> mvo: no I don't, ok thanks
<didrocks> seb128: change done and it builds successfully. About the package split?
<seb128> didrocks: you want to do it? will give you an opportunity to do library packaging you want to do some of those ;-)
<crevette> hello
<didrocks> seb128: ok, but I will surely need some guidance :)
<didrocks> seb128: for, the idea is to split in 3 packages (not counting -dbg) and have a evince-document, evince-view and evince package ?
<crevette> seb128, I was unable to package epiphany 2.25.5, there is an autoconf patch to update but the patch system is quilt which I was unable to quickly understand
<seb128> crevette: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches; quilt push patch-name; edit; quilt refresh; quilt pop -a; debuild
<seb128> didrocks: rather libevview1 libevdocument1
<seb128> didrocks: no need to add the dbg we have dbgsym for everything
<crevette> I understand that, but how do I edit the autoconf at the edit step, can I use a cdbs-edit-patch environment and do the autoreconf step ?
<seb128> gnom
<huats> crevette: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/PackagePatches
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks: same issue for gnome-games, autoconf is enough, no need to run autoreconf there
<crevette> huats, ah Thanks I didn't find this page yesterday
<huats> here is a log of session where didrocks and I dealed with pacthes systems
<huats> :)
<huats> (and at the end I explain quilt a bit)
<seb128> crevette: you can comment the quilt line in the rules, use cdbs-edit-patch and then uncomment
<seb128> I do that usually
<crevette> seb128, okay
<crevette> thanks
<seb128> we should fix cdbs-edit-patch to fix on quilt packages as well
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will try to create those 2 packages. For the version, you see that they use another version than general GNOME stuff? So, I will use as them 1.0.0
<seb128> didrocks: you also need the libnnnn-dev corresponding to those
<didrocks> seb128: and I'm on it for gnome-games
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean another version than GNOME ?
<didrocks> seb128: it does not correspond to 2.2x.x for instance.
<seb128> evince is 2.25.90?
<didrocks> seb128: evince yes, but evview1 and evdocument1 will not (cf http://paste.ubuntu.com/113544/)
<seb128> didrocks: I'm not sure to understand the question
<didrocks> upstream bumped them to 1.0.0
<seb128> didrocks: the packages versions are the source version
<seb128> it's the same for all the binaries
<seb128> it will be 2.25.90 since that's the tarball version
<didrocks> seb128: so, I don't use for those new libs the version that are defined in the configure?
<didrocks> "The backend and view libraries have separate versions.
<seb128> no
<seb128> as said I don't understand the question
<seb128> how do you want to specify different versions?
<didrocks> hum, let me rephrase :)
<seb128> the only version you have in debian packaging is the changelog one
<seb128> you can't use different versions for different binaries in the same source
<didrocks> hum sure, that was silly
<didrocks> ok, you just answered :)
<seb128> those numbers impact on the soname
<seb128> ie, libevdocument1
<seb128> the 1 is because the library is named .so.1
<seb128> the value change when the configure versioning change
<didrocks> ok, but I thought we should create a lib package with this version, but as it is part of the same source package...
<didrocks> yeah, I see now :)
<didrocks> thanks, I will work now on gnome-games and try to put some work on evince for seperating this.
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> gnome-games should be easy
<seb128> just run autoconf rather than autoreconf and that should be enough
<didrocks> seb128: I will not able to test, just build-test no. I tested live yesterday
<didrocks> now*
<seb128> if that build that's fine that will not do any difference on runtime
<seb128> the automake run just do extra diff which is not required
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I though, but I prefer to inform you about it :)
<didrocks> thought*
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I do build and test updates before sponsoring usually anyway
<didrocks> (bzr is really great when you have multiple hosts to work on a package)
<didrocks> I worked on my laptop yesterday, and now, on my server, it's just a matter of bzr pull and bzr push :)
<didrocks> seb128: it's juste a little more complex on gnome-games as I have to use jaunty's libtool
<didrocks> and don't tell me to upgrade my server on jaunty :p
<seb128> intrepid's you mean?
<didrocks> no no, jaunty one
<didrocks> remebered? I ask Keybuk for upgrading it in jaunty
<didrocks> remembered*
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks: you can install the new libtool on intrepid easily
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I got used to my debootstrap :)
<seb128> what are you saying, you can't do the change now?
<didrocks> seb128: no no. I can, it juste take me longer as I have to bzr bd-do, mount this in my debootstrap (but I'm doing it now)
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> install build-dep and gnome-common in my debootstrap, etc. :)
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-games is ready now and build successfully
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks
<seb128> didrocks: no need to copy the changelog again as commit message when you do one change
<didrocks> seb128: ok, next time, I will just make "this is the version..."
<seb128> didrocks: usually you write "run autoconf rather than autoreconf to update the autotools changes"
<seb128> which is what the new revision does
<didrocks> seb128: oki, but when they will have more drastic changes (like there will be in evince package), do you want me to paste the full new changelog or just the diff? (it's just a matter that it's more difficult to say "revision X correspond to version x.x.x uploaded to ubuntu"
<seb128> the revisions logs are not made for that we should use tagging for that if we want this information
<didrocks> ok, (I usually use debcommit, so, I will speak to james_w about that to automate the tagging)
<seb128> didrocks: gnome-games pushed and ready to upload but I will wait for the freeze to lift to upload
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128_> huats: hello
<huats> seb128_: hey
<huats> I haven't forget you...
<seb128_> huats: any news about the gnome-keyring update?
<huats> I am about to test right now
<seb128_> ok cool
<huats> seb128_: but honnestly
<huats> if it is blocking stuffs
<huats> I can give you my stuffs
<huats> and you can finish it...
<huats> (I mean I won't be offense if you asked me...)
<huats> just do not hesitate...
<seb128_> we are not such in an hurry but it's blocking session login speed issues we are working at during the sprint
<seb128_> so would be nice to have the new version today
<seb128_> I don't want to duplicate your work though
<huats> seb128_: ok here is a possibility : I am testing it right now on my vm
<huats> If anything weird expect, I give you my work and you can have that as a start...
<huats> that you can use or not :)
<huats> (I understand the blocking part for the sprint..)
<seb128_> yeah, if you get something which builds and needs testing give me an url to that
<seb128_> jaunty is frozen right now
<seb128_> it's rather for my use than for uploading right now
<huats> it is built
<seb128_> ok, dsc and diff.gz?
<huats> I am testing the it right now
<huats> seb128_: let me put it somewhere...
<huats> seb128_: are you sure that you don't want to put you opinion on my MOTU application before seing that ;)
<huats> seb128_: http://www.reponses.net/ubuntu/
<huats> you have the .dsc and the .diff.gz and the .orig.tar.gz
<seb128_> huats: ;-)
<seb128_> huats: thanks
<huats> seb128_: so far it works (I can log in at least)
<seb128_> huats: you want to name the binary libgcr0 and not libgcr-0
<huats> I did that ?
<huats> pfff
<huats> I can rename it if you want
<seb128_> I'm doing it locally
<seb128_> but do it too for your update before I sponsor it
<seb128_> I didn't know there was a new library, that's probably not going to be uploaded today then
<seb128_> so you have time to fix that and the build issue with upstream too
<seb128_> I will use that version for my login bootcharting
<pochu> looks like all gnome packages are getting a library these days ;)
<huats> seb128_: it would help if upstream answers me a bit :)
<huats> ;)
<huats> ok I will
<seb128_> right
<huats> and that will let me some time to put a "real" description in the control
<huats> seb128_: I did a bad copy/paste for the libname in the control file from the libgp11-0 (that is the reason of the -0 ...)
<huats> seb128_: it is not an excuse, just the explanation...
<seb128_> huats: ok
<seb128_> the other lib has a - because there is a number in the library name
<huats> yeah
<huats> that is what I just figured out :)
<seb128_> huats: you gnome-keyring deb installs ./debian/tmp/usr/share/gnome/autostart/gnome-keyring-daemon.desktop/gnome-keyring-daemon.desktop
<seb128_> why do you try to change the directory rather than using the etc directory which is correct?
<seb128_> huats: just list debian/tmp/etc/xdg/autostart in the .install
<huats> seb128_: because that was the "old" location
<huats> (in the 2.25.5 which introduces that)
<seb128_> right, the changelog states they changed to use the correct location
<huats> so I kept it
<seb128_> hum?
<seb128_> the correct directory to use is etc
<seb128_> it was wrong before, they fixed it, just use the new directory ;-)
<huats> I didn't know for autostart
<huats> that /etc was the right one
<seb128_> you know now ;-)
<huats> yep
<seb128_> ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<huats> (and I did that this morning in the hurry of you :))
<seb128_> yeah sorry about that
<huats> seb128_: don't have to be sorry
<huats> you needed something
<huats> I should have done it right...
<seb128_> that's ok don't worry
<huats> so now I know what is the autostart place is
<Keybuk> "There is still a process running in this terminal.  Closing this terminal will kill it."
<Keybuk> YES!  It's called "ZSH"!
<glatzor> hello pitti, regarding the PackageKit MIR: is it possible to only migrate a subset of the binary packages to main or is this handled on the source package level?
<glatzor> pitti, I would like not to see mozilla-packagekit and gstreamer0.10-packagekit in main
<glatzor> Keybuk, hi, should the properties and Introspectable interface of a dbus object be available to all users or only to the one who is allowed to call the main interface?
<Keybuk> glatzor: I tend to say make available to everyone
<didrocks> seb128: I have no other choice than using autoreconf for evince. cf http://paste.ubuntu.com/113681/
<mvo> pitti: could you please have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/295080 ? the updated ddtp data should be copied to intrepid-updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295080 in Ubuntu Intrepid "Some (old enough) translations in ddtp-ubuntu not visible in Ubuntu" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mvo> (if possible :)
<pitti> glatzor: moz-pkgkit/gst-pkgkit> did someone asked for having them in main?
<pitti> glatzor: MIRs are at the source package level, but we can easily keep some binaries in universe (and that's pretty common indeed)
<seb128> didrocks: ok, just clean the cache then
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hi, do you want to do the gnome-session update?
<chrisccoulson> i can do
<seb128> cool, thank you
<chrisccoulson> i was going to offer to do some other updates as well, but i havent checked if they're already done yet;)
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> they are mostly done, claimed or blocked right now
<chrisccoulson> seahorse hasn't been done yet
<seb128> you can do totem and totem-pl-parser if you want
<seb128> seahorse is done on my disk blocked by gnome-keyring which huats is doing (but new version doesn't build right now)
<chrisccoulson> cool. i can look at totem as well then
<seb128> you can do vino vinagre eog
<seb128> that's about it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll take a look. might not get time to do them all this evening though, so if anyone else wants to do them i won't stop them;)
<seb128> ok, do gnome-session totem and totem-pl-parser then already if you can
<seb128> that's a good start ;-)
<chrisccoulson> no probs!
<crevette> does someone did metacity update ?
<chrisccoulson> crevette - i did the metacity update, but it's still waiting to be sponsored i think
<chrisccoulson> 2.25.144 isn't it?
<crevette> yep, okay
<crevette> wonderful
<petski> Hmm, just received an email from the Build System: rhythmbox fails to build from source : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/0.11.6svn20081008-0ubuntu4.3
<petski> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<petski>   libtotem-plparser-dev: Depends: libtotem-plparser12 (= 2.24.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<petski> only on hppa, all other archs are doing just fine
<maxb> It is a shame there is no rmadison for ports
<pochu> it built fine on hppa already https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-pl-parser/2.25.1-0ubuntu1
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> looks unrelated
<pochu> hi seb128
<seb128> hello pochu
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-05
<calc> jcastro: it appears lenovo wasn't intending to sale thinkpads without an OS they fixed their site today, it wasn't selectable when it was displayed though
<calc> jcastro: too bad it was claiming to let you reduce the price by ~ $150
 * calc is trying to decide whether the $280 3yr warranty would be useful
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> thanks for you words on the application :)
<huats> (I just received the notification)
<seb128> huats: you're welcome
<rickspencer3> pitti: seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportProtobuf?highlight=(protocol)|(buffer)
<fta> seb128, fyi, I just filed my bug about gvfs and davs. gnome bug 570659.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570659 in webdav backend "davs not working with gvfs" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570659
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: congrats for you karting skills ;)
<seb128> I feel I'm lagging on planet reading or something ;-)
<didrocks> it's hard to keep up-to-date, yeah ;)
<didrocks> and you're right :p
<Unggnu> sers
<Unggnu> Mal Ot, weiß jemand, wie man sich bei Rotten Tomatoes das Budget anzeigen lassen kann? Das ging früher.
<Unggnu> :-D
<maxb> I'm attempting to dual-boot Jaunty and Intrepid whilst sharing a /home - Intrepid's gnome-terminal seems to dislike this, and insists on being zero characters wide. Any thoughts?
<maxb> Argh
<maxb> Seems the problem was that in Intrepid, the gconf dpi setting is a float, but in Jaunty it's an int
<walters> generally it's considered a bug to incompatibly change gconf keys
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-06
<asac> rickspencer3: so connman should be there at https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive ... wanna pre-test?
<asac> install connman-gnome
<rickspencer3> with Add/Remove..., right ;)
<rickspencer3> does it replace NM?
<asac> rickspencer3: no i didnt do that yet. so you probably have to stop NM to use it
<rickspencer3> asac: tx
<asac> rickspencer3: i dont think yo uwill find that in add/remove; just run sudo apt-get install connman-gnome
<rickspencer3> asac: yeah, I was j/k, as per our conversation last night with Olly ;)
<asac> hehe
<crevette> hello
<crevette> what is the purpose of connman-gnome?
<crevette> I guess connman is for Connection Manager ?
<asac> crevette: yes. wanna try? its not really production quality, but wired and wireless should work. maybe even bluetooth :)
<asac> crevette: intel connection manager that is
<crevette> asac, so it does the same job than NM ?
<asac> crevette: yes. its ment to be a replacement
<crevette> asac, but just for mobile platform or for desktop also ?
<asac> crevette: also for desktop
<crevette> do you know what is the point of rewriting another connection manager ?
<crevette> I give it a try this week end if I remember to do so
<asac> not invented here syndrom?
<asac> not sure
<pochu> crevette: so we can choose ;)
 * pochu waves btw
<asac> i think marcel - who did this - disagrees with NM maintainer on a few fundamentel things
<crevette> asac, ah this is marcel who wrote it
<asac> yeah
<crevette> that why it uses libgbus
<crevette> :)
<asac> crevette: it doesnt actually ;)
<crevette> libgdbus
<asac> it used it ... i packaged it ... and then i found that the build doesnt really pull that in
<crevette> :)
<asac> not sure why he dropped that. maybe i am just missing something
<crevette> I didn't know marcel was worjing for intel
<didrocks> morning everyone :)
<pochu> hi didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey pochu
<didrocks> seb128: I think the split for evince is ok. I worked on it yesterday. Just need now to complete the changelog (what I will do this afternoon)
<didrocks> seb128: if you have another updates that I can handle during the week-end (even if there is this FOSDEM event), do not hesitate
<seb128> didrocks: I think we are mostly uptodate now
<didrocks> seb128: oki. So, I will just bzr push this afternoon evince package
<rickspencer3> pitti: ping
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks, I might not have time to review it today, do you want quick comments now?
<didrocks> seb128: it is on my laptop at home, so, I don'tt have it right now (I go back home at 1PM). But I have some questions:
<didrocks> gconf was stored in /usr/share/gconf/ but upstream put it in /etc/gconf (automagically handled?) -> I kept it in /usr/share/gconf/. Is it right?
<seb128> right
<didrocks> most of packages seems to put the gconf there
<seb128> dh_gconf should move it automatically
<seb128> etc is a sysadmin directory so we don't store schemas there
<didrocks> that's what I read :)
<didrocks> Do I have to remove zlib1g-dev lib-dep on evince (don't know if other components, inside evince, needs this) as it is needed by libevview-dev & libevdocument-dev. It's more a theorical question as evince depends on libevview-dev (and libevdocument-dev) which depends on zlib1g-dev
<pochu> didrocks: if configure.in requires it, don't drop it
<pochu> it's a bad idea to rely on dependencies of your dependencies, as those may change ;)
<seb128> didrocks: build-depends or depends?
<didrocks> pochu: configure.in requires it for the librairies. But those librairies are built from the same source package.
<didrocks> seb128: build-depends
<seb128> didrocks: why do you want to change the build-depends? those are for the source the binary split should make no difference
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I just have to duplicate it on libevview-dev depends (what I have done)
<didrocks> so that people who will use libevview-dev, can build successfully something with it
<didrocks> (only what is in NEEDED section of objdump -p)
<seb128> didrocks: you just said you were speaking about build-depends
<seb128> you seem to be confused
<seb128> build-depends are things which need to be install for evince to build
<seb128> depends are things which should be installed with a binary
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I didn't have the control file in front of me, and thought of b-d
<seb128> look to the requires line in the .pc to know what the library requires
<didrocks> it's ok in my mind now :)
<pochu> we should invent a ${pkgconfig:Depends} mechanism for -dev packages' depends
<didrocks> seb128: is it better than objdump -p the .so
<seb128> pochu: I think lool did that a while ago
<pochu> oh, did he?
<pochu> that would be pretty cool
<pochu> lool: hi :)
<lool> I think I imaginated doing it :)
<seb128> didrocks: objdump is runtime and what ${shlib:Depends} does for you
<lool> Some years ago
<pochu> heh
 * pochu adds that to his 'wish-to-do' list ;)
<lool> pochu: I'm happy to review a new dh_foo you would write though
<pochu> lool: does it need to be in perl?
<seb128> didrocks: there is a difference between what the library uses at runtime and what you need to build using the library
<lool> pochu: It would make sense to add it to debhelper, so IMO yes
<pochu> lool: so I now have an excuse to learn perl ;)
<seb128> lool: I think you did some prof of concept hacked in one pkg-gnome source too no?
<pochu> lool: will tell you if I get into it, but no promises :)
<lool> seb128: Might have been with *.la, perhaps I did a shell scripts for .pc as well, I'm not sure
<seb128> ah right, that was .la
<didrocks> seb128: of course, I understood this :) I followed this session (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging), where for the -dev package, we add manually the package that corresponds to "NEEDED section"
<didrocks> (around 20:52)
 * seb128 looks at this wiki page
<seb128> usually I just add what the .pc lists as required
<didrocks> (here, the example is fooled as there is only libc6 needed, so we don't add it ;))
<seb128> I could be wrong
<seb128> but libraries having a .pc usually need only what the .pc requires
<seb128> since other packages using the lib are going to use pkg-config and check only for things listed there
<seb128> the NEEDED is a runtime thing for the library and those will already be installed thanks to shlib:Depends
<didrocks> ok, and we add related package from files listed in .pc file manually as dependency of -dev packages, right?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, I think that the list won't be too different from NEEDED section
<didrocks> I will check it
<didrocks> So, last question but not least: Do you have any idea what can be the cause of /1/ in /usr/lib/evince/1/backends/ in evince-dbg package. It was not present in previous version and was: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/evince/backends/?
<seb128> didrocks: seems they just versionned their install path so different versions don't conflict
<seb128> didrocks: it's not only in the dbg the normal version does the same
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, no warning there. I was just afraid of a side effect of something I did :)
<seb128> I don't think so
<didrocks> thanks a lot, I will make the final modifications and submit them to you :)
<seb128> the non splitted version you uploaded to launchpad some days ago has the same change
<seb128> and I don't think any of your packaging changes could do that so I assume that's an upstream thing
<didrocks> ok, perfect so. That's probably, as you said, an upstream version method to avoid conflicts
<seb128> didrocks: oh you can do the gtkmm update this weekend if you want
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot. I can now say that I worked on librairies :) (I have just to try now a soname update, etc.)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<didrocks> ok, I take gtkmm
<seb128> didrocks: want to take over bug #316636?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316636 in pidgin "Please upgrade to pidgin 2.5.4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316636
<seb128> didrocks: basically it's syncing piding on the current debian version
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I take it
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> (back home, just for an hour before going to FOSDEM)
<seb128> enjoy
<didrocks> sure of it ^^
<seb128> and say hello to vuntz from me there
<didrocks> no problem, I will :)
<seb128> cool
<pitti> rickspencer3: pong
<rickspencer3> asac: connman installed no problems. Thanks.
<asac> rickspencer3: thx
<rickspencer3> pitti: davidbarth wants to meet with us at 3pm for "go/no go"
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<pitti> TEH DAY OF RECKONING
<seb128> rickspencer3: should I be there too?
<rickspencer3> seb128: yeah
<pitti> plz
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: request is to change the default settings in lcd to "subpixel smoothing (LCDs)
<rickspencer3> feasible?
<seb128> rickspencer3: you want to speak to Keybuk or doko rather I think, that's a fontconfig configuration thing and Keybuk is the one who made the fonts look the way they do now
<rickspencer3> k
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: -v?
<rickspencer3> sneaker net, be there in a sec]
<rickspencer3> seb128: Keybuk says the default is supposed to be subpixel smoothing on an lcd. Perhaps a regression?
<seb128> rickspencer3: could be, the config is a fontconfig one which is a platform component
<rickspencer3> seb128: *sigh*
<rickspencer3> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to update to the unstable gtkmm version?
<bryce__> Keybuk: if you do find reverting the xserver change, of the three patches, 157_check_null_modes.patch would be the first I'd check.
<didrocks> (in a nutschell, in 2.14 or in 2.15?)
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<seb128> 2.15
<didrocks> oki
<Keybuk> reverting X didn't help
<didrocks> seb128: I think that evince is now ok. I pushed it to my branch and tagged it to the new ubuntu version): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/evince/ubuntu
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> when you will have time, there are some additional information to help you reviewing the package at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/MOTU/bugsaction
<seb128> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> time for me to leave. Have a nice weekend!
<seb128> didrocks: enjoy
<mvo> didrocks: a evince bzr branch is there now? rock!
<cody-somerville> seb128, ping
<cody-somerville> seb128, Do you push point releases of gnome to -updates?
<seb128> depends
<cody-somerville> Well, Of course. :)
<seb128> depends of the ubuntu version (we try to do it for lts, not especially for non lts) and the changes
<cody-somerville> seb128, I'm thinking of pushing a point release of Xfce4 4.4 (4.4.3, a bug fix release) to -updates for 8.10 and was wondering what the gnome team did.
<seb128> that's usually a compromise between how interesting the changes are, how many users are requesting those, how much work we put on the sru team, how much the team has to do already, etc
<seb128> ie we try to push changes early in the cycle
<cody-somerville> Well, the work is already done as we pushed to -backports already
<seb128> we don't bother too much about intrepid now, that's not a lts and most users will probably switch to jaunty when it's there
<cody-somerville> seb128, My thinking is that some users might stay with intrepid for Xubuntu since Xubuntu ships 4.6 which has some major changes.
<seb128> if the upgrades have lot of fixes that would benefit users do it
<seb128> that will probably put extra load on the sru team and tester which is deviated from jaunty though
<cody-somerville> seb128, Well, I'm on the SRU team and we've already had our Xubuntu QA guys do runs on whats in -backports
<cody-somerville> seb128, So sound good to you?
<seb128> ok so do it
<seb128> yes
<cody-somerville> Thanks for the feedback! :) Much appreciated.
<cody-somerville> (fyi, Jaunty's desktop for Ubuntu is looking pretty sweet!)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-02-07
<Laney> chrisccoulson: What are you doing with f-spot? just saw your comment on mono-addins
<seb128> hello
<seb128> tseliot: hi, could you update your gnome-desktop changes to the new upstream tarball http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-desktop/2.25/gnome-desktop-2.25.90.tar.gz
<seb128> tseliot: they did changes to have a dialog asking if you want to apply the setting or not before writting the config but that conflict with your changes
<tseliot> seb128: ok, I'll work on it
<seb128> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> np
<pochu> hi seb128
<seb128> hello pochu
<pochu> I'm about to upload gnome-format from a contributor, any opinion? http://live.gnome.org/gnome-format
<seb128> opinion on what?
<seb128> do it
<pochu> ok
<seb128> that will probably be a nautilus feature next cycle but for jaunty that seems good if that's working correctly
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney - are you about?
<Laney> yes sir
<chrisccoulson> just saw your question about what i was doing with f-spot
<Laney> Did you see the version in experimental?
<chrisccoulson> there's a patch that we were going to apply to fix a bug (i'll dig out the bug report number in a second) and seb128 suggested we re-based our f-spot package with debian (seeing as experimental has all of our changes now)
<Laney> yes, that was intentional
<chrisccoulson> so i prepared a merge with experimental
<Laney> I'd very much rather that changes happened in experimental though
<chrisccoulson> no problem, i was going to send the patch to debian anyway
<chrisccoulson> i just havent got round to that yet
<chrisccoulson> bug 293305 is the one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293305 in f-spot "[patch] Inactive import folder in f-spot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293305
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i submitted the patch to debian. if it gets uploaded, we can just sync it
<Laney> (when)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thats good
<chrisccoulson> i noticed another delta with the package in experimental actually
<Laney> yeah, got that
<chrisccoulson> when i initially upgraded ubuntu to 0.5.0.2, i bumped up the build-depends on mono to 1.2.4
<chrisccoulson> that hasn't been carried acorss in to experimental
<chrisccoulson> probably not too important though
<Laney> chrisccoulson: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-cli-apps/packages/f-spot/trunk/debian/?opt=dir&sc=1
<chrisccoulson> thanks Laney. who are we meant to subscribe to sync requests? is it ubuntu-main-sponsors or ubuntu-archive (or someone else)?
<Laney> the sponsors
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<Laney> chrisccoulson: It hasn't been uploaded yet, probably will be some days more
<chrisccoulson> that's ok. it's still waiting on mono-addins anyway
<Laney> yep
<Laney> if you want any more patches in then we can do it
<Laney> I just don't want to bug meebey (Debian sponsor) for uploads too often
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i've got a patch for another mono package as well actually (which fixes a bug exposed by f-spot)
<chrisccoulson> bug 288070 should probably go to debian too i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288070 in libflickrnet "f-spot crashes when exporting to Zooomr" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288070
<Laney> Debian likes bug fixes too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll send this bug to debian too. the patch is taken from the f-spot bundled version of libflickrnet, which doesn't suffer this bug
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> Generally I would prefer working to get patches done in Debian, to stay (or get back) in sync if possible, but it is often harder/longer to get sponsorship for uploads.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i appreciate that. in this case, it might be quicker to go through the debian route. these patches have been sitting around a fair while;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering why we link f-spot against an external libflickr? it seems pretty quiet upstream, and the version bundled with f-spot seems to be better maintained
<Laney> feel free to come to #debian-mono. We have some packages you might have heard of - http://pkg-cli-apps.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/pet.cgi
<Laney> and s/apps/libs/
<calc> join #kubuntu-deel
<calc> oops
<calc> typing over lagged ssh isn't particularly good
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-08
<baptistemm> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: good morning; I can update gnome-menus if you want me to (I patched it last), but otherwise I'm not particularly attached to it
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: however, I need to look into a bug fix, so perhaps I should just do it
<pitti> (it breaks menu translations somehow)
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: 452208> yeah, seems the ajaxy stuff in LP is just too easy to hit accidentally or so
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks; comment vas-tu?
<didrocks> pitti: good, a little bit sleepy, but well… and you, did you have a good unschedulded flight back?
<pitti> it was okay; I managed to sleep for some 4 hours, which was good
<pitti> I survived my middle seat :)
<pitti> seems the trick with 16 hour fasting worked again
<pitti> got tired and went to bed around 2300, and slept until 8
<didrocks> good, and when did you arrive?
<pitti> 12:15 yesterday
<didrocks> ok, not too late so
<didrocks> I saw a lot of snow in Salt Lake. Fortunately, no impact on flight traffic
<pitti> didrocks: same in Chicago
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you? did you have a good week last week?
<pitti> thanks, I enjoyed it a lot indeed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm ok thanks. i had quite a productive weekend this weekend
 * pitti was just idling in planes and airports
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson o/
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> very well, thanks ;) and you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you fix the mess on bug 452208 from the airport? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452208 in devicekit-disks "devkit-disks-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_g_method_return_error()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452208
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes; I keep doing that every other day :/
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, good thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've no idea whether users are changing things in that bug by accident
<pitti> I suppose so
<pitti> didrocks: FYI: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100208-1.png :(
<pitti> netbook-launcher is sloooow
<pitti> (this is a fresh installation of current daily)
<pitti> I wonder why all the indicator CPU is back
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, so much CPU :/
<pitti> waah, it's reading all the desktop files
<pitti> wah, wah, gnome-menus!!
<didrocks> oh, pitti will have a new app to patch so ;)
<chrisccoulson> would anybody mind sponsoring the gsd update currently in bzr?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: will do
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: do you know whether netbook-launcher is in any bzr?
<pitti> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-launcher does not exist
<pitti> and there's no Vcs-Bzr:
<pitti> so perhaps we should just use lp:ubuntu/netbook-launcher
<didrocks> pitti: I guess so, let me check
<didrocks> pitti: there is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/netbook-remix-launcher/netbook-launcher-packaging but it's seems fairly old
<didrocks> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/netbook-remix-launcher/packaging as well
<didrocks> so, I'm fine with ubuntu/netbook-launcher
<RAOF> Are you fixing the build against liblauncher?
<didrocks> RAOF: it's on my schedule for today as well, yes
<pitti> didrocks: oh, then I'll wait for that then; if I can't build it, no use :)
<didrocks> pitti: sure, shouldn't take long (you'll have to new it as well)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm just looking at the work items for d-l-s-s. do you want me to do anything on the first 2 items there (relating to gconf, gnome-session and g-s-d)? i think they're pretty much obsolete now with the work you did to speed up gconf, unless you think there is anything else we can gain from that part of the session?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, I was actually about to ask you about that, whether you still see any potential there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure that there is that much left to gain. the only thing that might give us something is starting gconf earlier, but that didn't seem to gain anything before did it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: correct
 * chrisccoulson wonders why
<pitti> the "speed up xrandr" is still relevant, right?
<chrisccoulson> i could investigate why that is the case, as i would expect to gain a little from it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'll have a look at what we can do in that plugin
<chrisccoulson> now i've got intel hardware that actually supports this technology, it's much easier :)
<pitti> we still have a CPU drop when the session starts
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how does your laptop work now? happier without plymouth?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that ssd or hdd?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the laptop has a hdd. i did think about getting a ssd, but i've already spent quite a lot with the monitor and docking station
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how does your bootchart look like?
<chrisccoulson> it works much better without plymouth now, but it still freezes when i close the lid
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at the bootchart yet ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I sometimes have that lid problem, too
<chrisccoulson> it does boot fairly fast though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: suspend with ctrl+alt+del or power button works fine, though
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 505271 is the issue i get when closing the lid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505271 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] "*ERROR* Execbuf while wedged" when closing laptop lid with compiz running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505271
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> get that, too
<pitti> didrocks: you know the dkpg recipe for moving a conffile? (for moving n-l .desktop to xdg-une/)
<didrocks> pitti: that one: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling?
<pitti> right
<mvo> asac: just fiy - bug #518747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518747 in firefox "dapper->hardy->lucid upgrade file overwrite error" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518747
<mvo> asac: it also appears that NM becomes unhappy during a (gui) upgrade and shows a "networkmanager applet can not find required resources" window
<mvo> asac: plus network goes away
 * TheMuso waves quickly before heading to an early night in bed.
<TheMuso> I hope all of you had an uneventful trip.
<mvo> TheMuso: yeah, trip was fine. I hope yours too? have a good night
<didrocks> TheMuso: for me, all was ok, thanks :) you?
<TheMuso> Uneventful also, managed to sleep on the long flight from San Francisco to Sydney.
<didrocks> sweet :) have a good night!
<mvo> asac: sorry that I bug you with this stuff on jetlag day, filed as bug #518760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518760 in network-manager "stops during karmic->lucid upgrade, shows error message" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518760
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - how are you?
<seb128> good I think
<seb128> just waking up
<seb128> I did 2 nights in one ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128 :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :) you probably need some coffee
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: indeed
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: heh, you should be twice as awake now, then? :-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah, I'm good in fact
<seb128> I just decided at 9am that I was still tired
 * pitti woke up at 8, not too bad
<seb128> and went back to sleep ;-)
<seb128> I didn't sleep much in the plane this time
<pitti> seb128: how come? turbulence?
<seb128> but did a 2pm to 5pm nap and a midnight to 11am night
<seb128> pitti, no, I just didn't feel tired and I had a book to finish, I read most of the trip...
<pitti> I just managed to finish my Oscar Wilde books ("The Soul of Men" and "An Ideal Husband")
<pitti> didn't get to any hacking this time
<seb128> pitti, what about you? did the new flights work?
<pitti> I slept for 4 hours, and listened to two music albums
<pitti> seb128: yeah, they worked okay, just some short delays which didn't break the connections
<pitti> Chicago has lots of snow, too :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I've seen snow images from washington on tv
<seb128> quite impressive
<pitti> be it actual biology or a placebo, I'm now finally convinced about the fasting trick
<seb128> it it works for you -)
 * didrocks stoped to take coffee in the plane. Way way better to find some sleep :-)
<didrocks> stopped*
<seb128> I took coffee on the way in
<seb128> I took some wine on the way back... :-)
<pitti> that ought to work, too
<pitti> Katie Melua sung me into sleep :)
<didrocks> seb128: you're strange so ;-) It should have make you sleepy
<seb128> I did sleep for some 2 hours
<didrocks> pitti: uninteresting movies work too!
<pitti> heh
<seb128> which is not a lot for me ;-)
<pitti> the United flight just had a very crappy display, like 100x50 pixels
<pitti> I just kept it off
<seb128> don't complain to me
<pitti> even my phone has a better quality..
<seb128> those delta planes have screen in the aisle
<seb128> and I was one row before a screen again
<seb128> ie couldn't see the one just there and the next one was quite far
<didrocks> seb128: same for me :/
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - did you get a response in #launchpad in the end?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: oh, you fixed the overshot ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i got quite a lot done this weekend :)
<vish> pitti / seb128: hi.. could you take a look at Bug 506642 , [not at the actual bug but more at the comments regarding pitivi and LTS support concerns] not sure you follow pitivi bugs ,so i just thought i'd mention it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506642 in hundredpapercuts ""Razor" , an odd name for the split tool" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506642
<seb128> looking
<seb128> we didn't spend real efforts on pitivi no
<seb128> and it's not decided it will stay for lucid yet
<vish> yeah , I wanted to let you guys know bout the problems mentioned , there seem to be a few crashers and critical bugs which have yet to be addressed in the Ubuntu version [but fixed upstream]
<seb128> right
<seb128> we probably don't have spare ressources for it
<vish> yeah..
<seb128> ie if it's not ready we will probably not ship it by default this cycle
<seb128> we do have the current gstreamer versions btw
<seb128> we have the pre-versions right now and will do the update when new versions are there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was going to port gpm to use appindicator this weekend, but then i wasn't sure of how to handle the status icon (it uses different icons for indicating charge level / charging etc)
<chrisccoulson> do you know if that has been discussed?
<seb128> use the same icons for it?
<baptistemm> hi there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i got the impression with the libappindicator API that i could only use 2 icons (a normal icon and an attention icon), but it seems i can specify different icons to indicate charge state with app_indicator_set_icon. i didn't see that before ;)
<chrisccoulson> i will probably work on that tonight then, if nobody else is doing already
<seb128> ask ted when he's around maybe
<chrisccoulson> transmission has been ported to use appindicator as well
<chrisccoulson> it's even upstream :)
<seb128> or davidbarth
<seb128> hey davidbarth
<seb128> chrisccoulson: 2 people are working on contracting jobs to port applications to the indicator
<seb128> chrisccoulson: they started a week ago so we will probably see quite some porting going on
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, ok. i think i know who one of them is, but i don't know the second person
<seb128> Nafa is one I think
<seb128> Nafai rather
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the person i thought was
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite impressed that charles has included the appindicator work for transmission upstream
<seb128> why?
<seb128> upstream is not responsive usually?
<tjaalton> hrm, why does gdm try to poke the NFS shares, which are krb5 protected and this keeps filling the logs
<seb128> bug?
<tjaalton> probably so, but finding out what process does it would be a start :)
<tjaalton> could be gvfs
<seb128> I've no clue I use neither nfs nor krb
<davidbarth> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey davidbarth
<seb128> davidbarth, had a good trip back?
<didrocks> salut davidbarth
<tjaalton> seb128: doesn't gdm try to load the face image from the user $HOME?
<davidbarth> seb128: yup, and you
<davidbarth> didrocks: salut didrocks
<seb128> tjaalton, it has a cache in /var for those I think
<seb128> tjaalton,
<seb128> "Now the user's dmrc and face image files are stored in /var/cache/gdm, so
<seb128>   that the login process does not need to access the user's $HOME directory
<seb128>   before authentication."
<seb128> it's from the NEWS file for 2.28.0
<tjaalton> seb128: ah, so it seems
<tjaalton> well, I'll disable the face browser anyway
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: when I press power button or ctrl+alt+delete, I get a dialog for shutdown/suspend/etc; is that gnome-session?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah
<pitti> thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - gpm catches the button press and opens the dialog
<seb128> pitti, is that buggy?
<pitti> seb128: -ish
<seb128> oh?
<chrisccoulson> whats wrong with it?
<pitti> bug 432598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432598 in gnome-power-manager "Do not show suspend/hiberate related UI if suspend is disabled in polkit" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432598
<seb128> ah right
<pitti> we need to make g-p-m, that dialog, and the indicator respect the policykit settings
<pitti> i. e. if you are disallowed suspend/hibernate, it shouldn't offer it
<davidbarth> pitti: same for the session menu
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is that not indicated by the can-suspend and can-hibernate properties from the dk-power interface?
<seb128> pitti, doesn't upower has a "can suspend" interface?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, it's reading that then?
<pitti> indeed, that seems to be broken
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah
<pitti> sweet
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i have a feeling it can't work though due to a dbus-glib limitation
<pitti> but that wouldn't work
<pitti> that's global
<chrisccoulson> ie, you can't intercept reads on properties of objects exposed over dbus
<pitti> and we need to check it per-user
<pitti> chrisccoulson: why would I need to do that?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - to check if the caller is privileged enough to perform the action
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in theory the check could just go into dkp_client_can_suspend()?
<pitti> I can't check it on the server side anyway (per-user)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: seems there is already some dxteam work for gpm indicator, so maybe better to let that one to those guys or check with ted when he's there later...
<chrisccoulson> pitti - how come it can't be checked server-side? do you not just check the priviliges for the current caller on that interface? (similar to how the CanStop method works with consolekit)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. i'll leave that one for now then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, true that; anwyay, what did you mean with "intercept reads on properties of objects exposed over dbus"?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - with consolekit, CanStop is a method on the org.Consolekit.Manager interface.Bbut with Dk-power, you're reading properties of that object exposed on the bus, rather than calling a method
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if you'll be able to determine who the sender is there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: depends; dkp_client_can_suspend() is a real function in dkp-client.h
<pitti> i. e. it depends on whether gnome-session and friends use the function or read the property directly
<chrisccoulson> pitti - gnome-session reads the property directly
<pitti> ah, indeed, if I fix it server-side, the indicator works
<asac> mvo: i am not really here today ;)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #518626 where should it be assigned?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518626 in gconf-editor "This Key Is Not Writable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518626
<didrocks> seb128: this one should be fixed from this morning, but add a bug task to ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<seb128> didrocks, I don't add a task but reassign, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<pitti> asac, didrocks: netbook-launcher-efl, should that be built against liblauncher 0.1 or 0.3? In other words, should I keep liblauncher in main, or demote it? (just accepted liblauncher-0.1 into main)
<didrocks> pitti: netbook-launcher builds only with liblauncher 0.1. I tested it last Friday
<pitti> -efl, too?
<didrocks> oh, efl
<didrocks> it's the name for the 2D one, right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> well, it deps on -0.1 so far, so I expect it'll have the same problem
 * pitti demotes
<pitti> asac: you'll have to change the b-dep to liblauncher-0.1-dev
<asac> ok
<asac> will forward it
 * asac not here really
<pitti> asac: made it back in one piece?
<asac> luckily i am still in one piece
<asac> but kinda in pain ;)
<asac> didnt survive yesterday so i have to fight jetlag today
<asac> funny was that i met marcel holtmann in the plane ;)
<asac> from seattle
<asac> he was so nice to take me in the limosine on frankfurt airport :) ... so no busses for me this time, which helped a bit :)
<pitti> heh, sweet
<asac> the driver said they are now building a new international arrival thing for terminal A ... so we will get rid of that terminal B crazyness at some point
<tjaalton> seb128: Feb  8 14:39:49 nexus6 gdm-simple-greeter[4737]: DEBUG(+): adding monitor for '/u/00/tjaalton/unix/.face'
<tjaalton> fail :)
<tjaalton> I'm not logged in, nor in the cached files
<tjaalton> so I don't know how gdm knows the uid
<seb128> pitti, did you drop those g-s-d g-s gconf work items on purpose in the boot speed spec today?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: yes, I got a response: please ask a question on answers.lp.net
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - ah, ok
<tjaalton> seb128: filed bug 518810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518810 in gdm "gdm monitors for $HOME/.face even when IncludeAll is false" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518810
<seb128> bah
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, I doubt anybody will look at it there but let's see
<tjaalton> I can forward it upstream, though looking at the bug count I'm not holding my breath
<tjaalton> might need to hack around it locally
<seb128> it would already be better than having it opened dowstream only where nobody has a such setup or will look at it
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> done
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> heh, another gsd update
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to take this?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you are welcome to do so, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cool, will do :)
<seb128> you can also do the g-c-c one if you want ;-)
 * seb128 still catching up on emails etc
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that one too
<Nafai> Good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> good morning Nafai
<Nafai> Have a good weekend?
<chrisccoulson> yes thank you. i managed to do more things than usual on saturday, and got quite a bit done
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<Nafai> Not bad, hoping to make a lot of progress this week
<pitti> seb128: yes, quickly discussed with chrisccoulson; we tested them some time ago, and they don't improve things
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you referring to those 2 work items?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seb128 | pitti, did you drop those g-s-d g-s gconf work items on purpose in the boot speed spec today?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i went away for lunch)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<kenvandine> seb128, pushed a new version of xchat-indicator lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xchat-indicator/ubuntu
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor?
<Nafai> kenvandine: Does that work for xchat-gnome?
<Nafai> kenvandine: I hope to have patches for 2 programs for you to review today :)
<kenvandine> Nafai: yup!
<kenvandine> Nafai: awesome!
<kenvandine> Nafai: it creates xchat-indicator and xchat-gnome-indicator
<Nafai> kenvandine: sweet, I'll have to give it a try when its up
<kenvandine> Nafai: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/xchat-gnome
<kenvandine> it's in my ppa
<kenvandine> but if you are up 2 date in lucid, wait for 0.3.2 to build
<Nafai> yeah, I'm up to date, so I'll wait
<pitti> didrocks: liblauncher-0.1 NEWed
<didrocks> thanks!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pc_magas> hi
<pc_magas> No oper over here? strange!
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> just spent half an hour on the phone with dell
<seb128> they repair my mini for free
<pc_magas> sed128 what dell do u have?
<pc_magas> seb128*
<seb128> but they want 35€ to let me keep the disk
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> pc_magas, doesn't start
<kenvandine> seb128, great
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> seb128: 35€ for keeping the disk? the return expense is on their side?
<seb128> yes
<pc_magas> What model seb128 do u have?
<seb128> it's under waranty
<seb128> pc_magas, a mini10v
<pc_magas> The same as me
<seb128> didrocks, it's all free if I send the box
<seb128> if I send the box without the hdd it's 35€
<pc_magas> Oh thank good i realy need some help with poulsbo
<seb128> or if you don't want the disk formatted
<kenvandine> seb128, so i guess that means you get to keep the extra disk?
<seb128> ie standard repair lead to disk format
<kenvandine> oh... so not sending you a new one
<seb128> no
<didrocks> seb128: not surprising…
<seb128> that's what they ask me to destroy the disk content
<seb128> which I don't care about
<seb128> but I've stuff on the disk I don't to send there
<seb128> +want
<kenvandine> wipe it yourself i guess
<pc_magas> Can;t u format by yourself its cheaper
<seb128> I've to find a box with ssd but yeah
<didrocks> seb128: bad, we should have thought about taking your disk, put on martin's one to reformat it :/
<kenvandine> tedg, have you had a chance to looking into the dbusmenu/indicator problem?
<pitti> seb128: you could temporarily put it into your normal laptop, and wipe it from a live sysstem?
<kenvandine> the dupes?
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure if my laptop can talk ssd?
<didrocks> pitti: ssd adapter?
<tedg> kenvandine: ?
<seb128> hey tedg
<pitti> isn't it just a normal sata either way?
<pitti> seb128: I don't think it's any different on a connector level
<tedg> kenvandine: BTW, Would you be up for a indicator-application release today? :)
<kenvandine> tedg, remember like evolution-indicator doesn't get removed when evo  shutsdown
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: seems there is quite some empathy crashes since update
<kenvandine> tedg, that happens with everything
<pitti> seb128: it's either SATA or the old ATAPI
<kenvandine> seb128, i think those are all fixed
<kenvandine> in my upload yesterday
<seb128> kenvandine, I assigned you a bug could you look and close if needed?
<kenvandine> all from the libindicate change
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ah, good
<seb128> pitti, I will try that now
<kenvandine> seb128, i commented earlier
<tedg> kenvandine: Hmm, I haven't seen that.  I'll look.
<seb128> pitti, the dell guy made me get the disk out and the wifi card out
<kenvandine> tedg, lifeless and i both showed you on friday :)
<kenvandine> tedg, server_hide doesn't hide :)
<kenvandine> tedg, so when an app shutsdown, it never gets removed
<kenvandine> then starting it again adds a new entry
<tedg> kenvandine: Hmm.  Okay.  I still don't remember you showing that to me...  :-/  Must have been the coffee.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... and in some cases it duplicates everything in the menu, which is what lifeless saw
<kenvandine> i think restarting something like indicator-messages-service
<tedg> kenvandine: Oh, that was in the me menu.
<kenvandine> doesn't lead to crashes, but it is ugly and confusing
<kenvandine> no... it was messaging menu
<tedg> lifeless' was in the Me Menu.
<kenvandine> are you sure?
<tedg> Yes
<kenvandine> i think his menu's are in the wrong order :)
<kenvandine> well i have seen it in the messaging menu too
<tedg> Because I'm pretty sure I blamed dbarth for it ;)
<kenvandine> oh right you did :)
<kenvandine> ok... well i saw the same thing in messaging menu :)
<tedg> It must be an issue in dbusmenu then.
<kenvandine> so we can pass the buck back to you
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time trying to figure out why empathy and xchat couldn't remove that... then decided it was your bug
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> it's always ted's fault anyway
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i figured out the my problems getting pitivi to render my video on friday is actually a problem in recordmydesktop
<kenvandine> it creates bad ogv files :/
 * didrocks blames ted too for rhythmbox icon not showing up, and so, have to launch it in a terminal too :)
<kenvandine> totem can play them... and pitivi can preview them
<kenvandine> but they can't be re-encoded
<kenvandine> kdenlive can't play them at all
<tedg> Hmph, no love in #ubuntu-desktop today ;)
<kenvandine> anyone have suggestions for an alternative to recordmydesktop?
<baptistemm> byzans ?
<baptistemm> istanbul?
<didrocks> kenvandine: can't you use vlc to reencode it to something else?
<kenvandine> i thought istanbul was dead, i'll try it
<kenvandine> i didn't try vlc
<kenvandine> mencoder couldn't
<kenvandine> mencoder seg faults on it
<didrocks> kenvandine: I've use vlc to reencode it 3 months ago (the guy wanted .mov file and I had the same issue with mencoder)
<kenvandine> cool... i'll try that then :)
<fagan> kenvandine: whats the problem?
<kenvandine> the ogv files created by recordmydesktop are buggy
<kenvandine> pitivi can't render the clips into another video
<kenvandine> mencoder segfaults on them
<kenvandine> kdenlive can't read them at all
<kenvandine> seems to be a common problem
<seb128> didrocks, works there rhythmbox
<fagan> hmmm I thought recordmydesktop uses gstreamer to encode the videos
<kenvandine> i think it does... but somehow it creates bad ones
<kenvandine> not quite sure how
<kenvandine> but seems to be a pretty well known problem
<fagan> it is
<davmor2> kenvandine: can you not use istanbul to record?
<kenvandine> i could try it
<kenvandine> but i will try to salvage the clips i have with vlc
<kenvandine> would hate to redo the whole thing :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, seems you were right with your suspicion; checking PK through properties just doesn't work out; we have to convert the programs to use the proper client side method
<kenvandine> nopes... vlc can't handle it either!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think it would be better to add some proper CanSuspend and CanHibernate methods to DK-power, rather than just exposing properties
<kenvandine> guess i need to start from scratch :)
<kenvandine> s/:)/:(/
<chrisccoulson> but i suppose that would need some discussion with hughsie
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> kenvandine: strange, it was working for me (but I recored it in karmic, not lucid)
<kenvandine> i'll just start over with istanbul
<pitti> chrisccoulson: gboolean         dkp_client_can_suspend                 (DkpClient              *client);
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it already has that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, after that gets fixed, the properties should be phased out
<chrisccoulson> pitti - dkp_client_can_suspend just returns the can-suspend property on the /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Power object though doesn't it? were you planning to change that to fetch the property from the daemon, and also check if the user is authorized using client-side code?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, but that's the very method I'll change
<pitti> chrisccoulson: because in dkp-client.h I can
<pitti> I don't have a connection to the client in the server where the properties are set
<chrisccoulson> my idea was to create CanSuspend and CanHibernate methods on the dk-power daemon, and have dkp_client_can_suspend query that method rather than fetch the property
<chrisccoulson> and then do the authorizations checking in the daemon
<pitti> that'd work, too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: helpfully, the property is also called "CanHibernate", so I'll name them HibernateAllowed()
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that might make sense
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can one sensibly map a gobject property to a D-Bus method call?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't think so, and that's the limitation with the current implementation of exposing gobject properties
<chrisccoulson> but you can create a new method to access the internal property
<james_w> and signals so the UI can update presumably?
<pitti> meh, this sounds like two day's work for a corner case
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the corner case being that the adminstrator disables suspend/hibernate?
<pitti> right
<pitti> which already fails, but the UI still exposes the buttons for suspend/hibernate
<chrisccoulson> if it's not too urgent, then this sounds like the sort of thing i could work on in my spare time ;)
<chrisccoulson> oops, i got disconnected there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in either case it doesn't look SRUable, so we have until lucid beta or so
<chrisccoulson> beta is not too far away is it?
<pitti> March something
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's not too bad actually
<chrisccoulson> i keep thinking it's sooner than that, but i'm thinking about FF
<pitti> ideally alpha-3 == FF
<pitti> I'll have a go at it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thinking about it, you only need to make changes in dk-power to make it all work
<chrisccoulson> even though gnome-session isn't calling dkp_client_can_suspend, it does query the properties of DkpClient
<chrisccoulson> which is only a cache of the daemon properties. that property just needs to be updated with the return value of HibernateAllowed() from the daemon, rather than the property from the daemon
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I could change the proeprty call to a method call in dkp_client_ensure_properties()
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's what i was thinking
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but in dkp_client I can just query polkit myself, too?
<chrisccoulson> it should be minimal effort then, as the daemon already has functions for querying authorizations
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, you could do, but i think that would be more work
<pitti> yeah, perhaps
<chrisccoulson> as there is no polkit code in the client library
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> ok, will do that
<pitti> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i'm wondering if we should proxy suspend / hibernate from the indicator-session through gnome-session (like we currently do with shutdown / restart)
<chrisccoulson> the current implementation bypasses the suspend inhibits
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Err, yeah.  Probably.  Seems kinda silly though.  Do you think we should just connect to gnome-session and pick up the inhibits?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: That way we could grey out the items.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Or, even cooler, provide a dialog explaining what's happening.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yeah, that's possible too
<chrisccoulson> in fact, thats how gpm works (it checks for the existence of the inhibits)
<chrisccoulson> the advantage of proxying through gnome-session though, is that it will present you with an inhibit dialog already
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Oh, I didn't realize it had that already.  That makes sense to use then.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, We probably need to watch though just to change to "Suspend..." though.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - yeah, that's already possible with the current interface
<chrisccoulson> i'll expose some more methods for suspenging/hibernating this evening then
<didrocks> pitti: after discussing with rickspencer3, we add gnumeric and abiword to the une seed, can you please sponsor lp:~didrocks/ubuntu-seeds/netbook.lucid ? I'm rebuilding the meta-package too. I guess that there is no need to do a MIR to promote abiword into main as it was demoted just a week ago?
 * pitti congratulates the new abiword maintainer
<pitti> promoted
<pitti> didrocks: you need to wait 2 hours for the metapackage rebuild
<pitti> didrocks: I just missed the publiser (:3)
<pitti> didrocks: seeds merged
<didrocks> pitti: I was sure I will get something related to "hourra, abiword maintainer" :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh pitti - on the subject of promotions, you can disregard my comment on friday about needing libauthen-pam-perl
<pitti> ah, good
<chrisccoulson> it was just a superfluous include in one of the perl files in stb
<chrisccoulson> so i patched it out and uploaded
<didrocks> pitti: so, I just get the metapackage and send you a debdiff? (not related to publisher, right?)
<didrocks> (after having runned germinate script)
<pitti> didrocks: I can rebuild it myself here
<pitti> didrocks: but as I said, only in two hours
<didrocks> pitti: I don't get it, germinate doesn't take the branch as a reference?
<didrocks> (the seed branch)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm confused now
<pitti> didrocks: so, what I did was merge your netbook seed branch into the official one
<didrocks> right :)
<pitti> didrocks: but I need to wait 2 hours until abiword gets actually promoted to main
<didrocks> oh, ok
<pitti> after it is, I can rebuild the metapackage and upload
<didrocks> the check is done at that time
<didrocks> ok :)
<pitti> if I'd do it right now, germinate would see "oh, abiword is in universe, ignore it"
<didrocks> thanks for the explanation :)
<pitti> de rien
<Nafai> What's the best method to record a quick video of my desktop?  recordmydesktop?
<kenvandine> Nafai, evidently not :)
<kenvandine> istanbul maybe
<kenvandine> recordmydesktop created some bad ogg video files for me
<kenvandine> totem can play them, but nearly anything else i try to do with them segfaults
<Nafai> ok
<seb128> I hate mono
<seb128> Laney, there?
<Laney> ...uh oh
<Laney> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> Laney, do you know how .config work?
<hyperair> .dll.config?
<tedg> pitti: Riddell: Does guest session work with KDM?
<hyperair> and .exe.config?
<pitti> tedg: no
<hyperair> just copy one of the existing ones imo
<tedg> pitti: Okay, thanks.  So I'm checking for GDM to enable that menuitem.
<seb128> hyperair, Laney: I added a .config to /usr/lib/cli/launchpad-integration-sharp-1
<seb128> launchpad-integration-sharp.dll.config
<hyperair> seb128: so the full path is /usr/lib/cli/launchpad-integration-sharp-1/launchpad-integration-sharp.dll.config?
<hyperair> and you've got a .dll with the same name in the same directory there?
<hyperair> pastebin it?
<seb128> yes
<tedg> seb128: Can you see if this fixes the GSS messing up the bootchart after mdeslaur's addition of the service file?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-session/screensaver-proxy-on-request/+merge/18853
<seb128> the .dll.config works
<seb128> when copied to .mono...
<hyperair> .mono?
<hyperair> what's .mono?
<seb128> directory
<hyperair> er if that's the case, are you sure you're using the right dll?
<seb128> strace shows it open ".mono/assemblies/launchpad-integration-sharp/launchpad-integration-sharp.config"
<seb128> well
<hyperair> does it open the correct .dll?
<seb128> runtime opens "/usr/lib/mono/gac/policy.1.0.launchpad-integration-sharp/0.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756/policy.1.0.launchpad-integration-sharp.dll"
<seb128> so I've the feeling I'm missing something to have the .config there
<seb128> $ strace -f tomboy 2>&1 | grep launchpad | grep dll.config
<seb128> [pid 14279] open("/usr/lib/mono/gac/launchpad-integration-sharp/1.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756/launchpad-integration-sharp.dll.config", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<seb128> see
<seb128> it tries to open this one
<seb128> not /usr/lib/cli/launchpad-integration-sharp-1/launchpad-integration-sharp.dll.config
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> you have to symlink it over.
<seb128> how?
<seb128> the gac dir is dynamic no?
<hyperair> er wait
<hyperair> whoops
<hyperair> @_@
<hyperair> lemme go dig around. i'm sure i've had some gac'd dll.configs beore..
<hyperair> before*
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: \o/ got it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it works now?
<pitti> at least with devkit-power --dump
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I wrote it against upower, still need to port
<pitti> but it's using the very same properties
<chrisccoulson> cool, how does that work?
<chrisccoulson> (do you mean the same properties from the daemon, or the same client-side properties?)
<jono> didrocks, did you add the sessions with your name on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpportunisticDeveloperWeek ?
<jono> I just wanted to make sure someone else didnt volunteer you :-)
<hyperair> seb128: how are you putting launchpad-integration-sharp.dll into gac?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: like you suggested; add two new d-bus methods (HibernateAllowed), add a helper function for checking a PK priv, calling those functions in the client
<pitti> chrisccoulson: client-side props
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent :)
<didrocks> jono: no, I did it, but I would maybe make rick as a volunteer :-)
<jono> didrocks, so do you mind if I schedule it and if Rick can't do it for you to do it instead?
<didrocks> jono: no pb. I'll do at least Quickly 0.4 as I know more than Rick what will be available :) I can do the first/basic one if Rick can't do it
<jono> didrocks, you are a legend :-)
<jono> I will add them to the calendar now
<jono> thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: patches sent to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26473 now
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26473 in DeviceKit-power "Respect PolicyKit privileges in can_{suspend,hibernate}" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> thanks jono :)
<seb128> hyperair, there is a .installcligac with /usr/lib/cli/launchpad-integration-sharp-1/launchpad-integration-sharp.dll
<seb128> /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/liblaunchpad-integration1-cil.installcligac that is
<hyperair> weird.
<seb128> why?
<hyperair> then it should be working..
<hyperair> seb128: where can i get this package?
<seb128> hyperair, oh, it's working
<hyperair> ._.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. right, i've got to disappear to travel home now
<hyperair> \o/
<seb128> hyperair, it was not packaged, I was just adding the .config by hand for testing
<hyperair> seb128: ah i see.
<seb128> seems the packaging does the bit of magic required
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<Laney> haha
<seb128> hyperair, thanks
<hyperair> seb128: np.
<hyperair> Laney: you just sat around and watched while i fumbled around, didn't you?
<Laney> I let you take over, really
<Laney> was doing real work :)
<Laney> you done good son
<hyperair> right. that's a nice way of putting it
 * hyperair grumbles
 * pitti waves goodnight, still a bit tired from jetlag
<czajkowski> hyperair: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/02/08/my-weekend-at-fosdem/
 * hyperair clicks
 * hyperair corrects gender records of irc nicks in brain
<hyperair> hmm there's a thread about the debian-ubuntu thing
<kklimonda> hyperair, where?
<hyperair> kklimonda: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/az3tt/debians_conclusion_about_ubuntu_at_fosdem/
<hyperair> kklimonda: got it from czajkowski's blog
<kklimonda> ach, this "thread"
<hyperair> kklimonda: =p
<kklimonda> I was hoping for something more.. substantial - slides from this presentation, video recording and some thoughts from people involved..
<hyperair> ah. hahah
<czajkowski> kklimonda: if you put ubuntu and debian from fosdem into google you get a few of the slides.
<czajkowski> kklimonda: talk should be out this week from being uploaded
<kklimonda> czajkowski, yeah - I've seen a few slides already (with titles like "Debian is Better" and that's why I'm interested in this talk ;)
<czajkowski> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8960860@N04/4337581588/
<hyperair> "If Ubuntu were better than Debian, we'd be developing Ubuntu, rather than Debian"
<hyperair> http://www.mobypicture.com/user/daepunt/view/5979673
<hyperair> now, why is it i'm developing Ubuntu again? =p
<Nafai> Wish I could read the last line on that slide
<czajkowski> has anyone seen lucas on line
<czajkowski> he seemed very nice
<kklimonda> czajkowski, but I have nothing against him - exactly why I'd like to see the full presentation because slides may be misleading :)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> kklimonda: perhaps he may put them somewhere online ?
<Nafai> Morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai
<rickspencer3> Nafai how is it going? do you have plenty of tasks for today?
<rickspencer3> (note that I am a bit under the weather, so just popping in to check on a couple of things)
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Yes, plenty of tasks.  Waiting for TedG's latest changes to come into the lucid repo so I can test, and I'm pretty close with brasero too
<rickspencer3> kewl
<rickspencer3> !
<Nafai> SO I'm close to passing the first two off to ken :)
<Nafai> And then I'll tackle gnome-bluetooth
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> how are the other guys doing?
<Nafai> Not sure, haven't heard from smithj :)
<Nafai> (me personally, that is, perhaps jono and/or jcastro have)
<kklimonda> czajkowski, it wouldn't hurt to ask - maybe I'll send him an email later :)
<czajkowski> kklimonda: oh good idea, I would, I just don't know him and I figure similar folks are asking
<czajkowski> :)
<smithj> rickspencer3: hey. i had a bit of trouble getting started, but i think i'll have the first patch pretty soon
<Nafai> smithj: Cool! :)
<rickspencer3> smithj, great!
<kklimonda> czajkowski, I don't know him either but I'm pretty sure he won't bite my head off :)
<rickspencer3> smithj, Nafai ... this is great, I think Lucid will be lots nicer with all the sweet integration
<Nafai> I hope so
<czajkowski> kklimonda: well if you find out, gives a shout, please
<vish> rickspencer3: hi.. could you have a look at the _comments_ on Bug 506642 ? its about the state of pitivi development [i already subscribed you to the report  , in case you didnt get all the comments]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506642 in hundredpapercuts ""Razor" , an odd name for the split tool" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506642
<rickspencer3> sure vish
<vish> thanks..
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> vish, do you think the Ubuntu community is doing enough to support the pitivi community?
<vish> i dont think so
<rickspencer3> vish, me either
<rickspencer3> I'll check in tomorrow and see how we could help more
<vish> rickspencer3: neat , thanks... the version in Ubuntu has a few crashers/critical bugs still around , which have only been recently fixed upstream. just wanted o bring it to your attention..
<vish> s/o/to
<rickspencer3> thanks vish
<rickspencer3> I'm asking Jono to help us connect with the pitivi community
<vish> np..
<jono> :)
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> jono, vish, so bilboed always says that pitivi will be released when it is ready ... I feel that we should support that, and not ship pitivi be default if he feels it is not ready
<rickspencer3> meantime, we should see if we could be helping more
<rickspencer3> thoguhts?
<jono> rickspencer3, what could be cool is a two day hackfest starting with a few presentations from bilboed on the technology of pitivi and how to get involved and then targeted bug fixing
<rickspencer3> jono, sure
<jono> rickspencer3, I will follow up with thim and see if we can get something in the calendar
<Nafai> I've got a GTK question, since #ayatana is dead :)
<rickspencer3> but still, I feel that we put some pressure on them when we decided at UDS to ship pitivi by default (which they supported) but then we (and by "we" I mean "I") went a bit dark on them :/
<Nafai>  I want to add an insensitive menu item to replace the tooltip for brasero.  It uses UIManager to build the menu.  Is the best way to add the item get the menu object from the UIManager and then create my own GtkMenuItem and add that?
<vish> rickspencer3: putting pressure , would be awesome , alteast wrt , bugs/features we want implemented for an LTS
<rickspencer3> vish, well, I don't want to "put pressure" on the pitivi community, they are being awesome and generous
<rickspencer3> I suppose the ubuntu-desktop community could benefit from some pressure to help them ;)
<vish> ;)
<Nafai> It would be nice to have a solid video editor in Lucid :)
<rickspencer3> Nafai that's for sure, but we won't get it without working/contributing
<jono> ok, mailed Edward
<rickspencer3> note that I consider this my falk
<rickspencer3> fault even
 * Nafai nods
<jono> asked him to pick two days for a hackfest
<jono> lets then run from there
<rickspencer3> I just got too busy and stopped tracking it
<rickspencer3> like I say, Edward and pitivi team have been awesome
<rickspencer3> jono, if he doesn't feel it will be ready for Lucid, can we just call it "my bad" and reset for Lucid +1 ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you noticed that gnome-panel doesn't autorestart now in lucid?
<rickspencer3> in other words, I don't want to be a jerk about it
<chrisccoulson> do you know if thats a deliberate change?
 * chrisccoulson wonders if that's a side effect of migrating to EggSMClient
<jono> rickspencer3, agreed
<rickspencer3> thanks jono
<jono> this is going to rock :)
<jono> more videos of dogs on skateboards on YouTube, made with Ubuntu
<jono> bring it on!
<rickspencer3> I am very happy with Lucid, atm
<rickspencer3> next step: post A3 bug fixing and making upgrades totally solid!
 * rickspencer3 positions foot over feature development break
 * rickspencer3 position foot over bug fixing accelerator
<rickspencer3> terrible anology :/
<rickspencer3> any whooo
<rickspencer3> see you all tomorrow
<rickspencer3> thanks vish chrisccoulson jono Nafa smithj
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, is eggsmclient the way to make application aware of shutdown? transmission is currently killed on shutdown and it reverify all torrents that are not finished on start.
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yes, that's the way to do it currently on GNOME
<jono> lol
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<Nafai> so..any ideas on my gtk question? :)
<jono> Nafai, what question?
<Nafai> I want to add an insensitive menu item to replace the tooltip for brasero.  It uses UIManager to build the menu.  Is the best way to add the item get the menu object from the UIManager and then create my own GtkMenuItem and add that?
<jono> Nafai, hmmm., this is a cody question
<jono> bratsche, ^^
<jono> james_w, around?
<james_w> hi jono
<jono> james_w, just added a session from David on the Wed of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpportunisticDeveloperWeek - he recommended you do a follow up session in the next slot as an intro to packaging your new app from bzr and putting it in a PAA
<jono> PPA
<jono> would you be down for that? :-)
<james_w> jono: wouldn't that be a quickly thing?
<jono> james_w, it could be useful to start your session explaining how to do it with Quickly and then follow up with more detail for those who want to know how to do it manually
<jono> james_w, it could possible show your new tool :)
<james_w> jono: I'll have to think about it
<jono> james_w, np
<Nafai> What's the new tool?
<jono> james_w has created an awesome tool for packaging
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - should we set "X-GNOME-AutoRestart=true" in the desktop file for gnome-panel?
<Nafai> cool
<Nafai> anything to help with packaging is awesome in my book
<chrisccoulson> the eggsmclient migration has regressed, and it no longer sets the restart style to SmRestartImmediately
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if that behaviour should be reintroduced again
<bratsche> Nafai: If you just define the menuitem in your UIManager xml (say, "/popup/Foobar") then you can just do: GtkWidget *widget = gtk_ui_manager_get_widget (uimanager, "/popup/Foobar"); gtk_widget_set_sensitive (widget, FALSE);
<didrocks> kenvandine: empathy crashing when you got a notification of someone adding you and try to click on the icon in the notification, known bug?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> didrocks, what version?
<Nafai> bratsche: Okay, that sounds good.
<Nafai> I'll try it out
<didrocks> kenvandine: 2.29.6-0ubuntu5
<kenvandine> ok, that is the latest
<Nafai> bratsche: What would I add to my GtkActionEntry array for this, I get errors when building the menu, like this:
<Nafai> (lt-brasero:7333): Gtk-WARNING **: Progress: missing action (null)
<Nafai> And the menu isn't displayed
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - i just installed gwibber from your PPA
<bratsche> Nafai: Is there like a GtkActionEntry[] array somewhere that's associated with that uimanager?
<chrisccoulson> its nice, but it crashes when i try and reopen it from the indicator :(
<Nafai> bratsche: Yeah, that's what I'm trying to add an entry to it for
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: oh?
<Nafai> (ugh, that was an awkward sentence)
<kenvandine> can you run from a console and get me a traceback?
<chrisccoulson> ah, kenvandine, it's not actually crashing, but apport catches an error:
<chrisccoulson> TypeError: on_indicator_activate() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)
<kenvandine> oh
<chrisccoulson> thats from gwibber-service
<chrisccoulson> i think you already know what the issue is ;)
<kenvandine> perfect!
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i do :)
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> thank you too :)
<bratsche> Nafai: I can take a look at the code in a little while if you'd like.  I need to finish rebasing some patches first though.
<Nafai> bratsche: no problem.  I'm about to take a lunch, so I might share it with you after if something I am trying right now doesn't work
<Nafai> Thanks
<bratsche> Cool
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson: dunno for gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you mean gnome-panel?
<chrisccoulson> i can see what the issue is there
<chrisccoulson> the eggsmclient migration broke autorestart
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yes
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: yeah, we should put it in the .desktop file, I think
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: (I'm aware of another issue with the migration to eggsmclient -- except that I forgot what it was ;-))
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> how was fosdem?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - cool. mind if i just commit the change, or do you want to do it?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: make sure to test that gnome-panel --replace still works fine
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, will try that out now
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: (you need to log out first, obviously ;-))
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, that's ok ;)
<vuntz> seb128: it was great. Not enough time to do everything I wanted, though
<vuntz> seb128: we missed you
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - "gnome-panel --restart" works, but the new panel instance doesn't seem to set SmRestartImmediately
<chrisccoulson> although the panel instance that starts with the session sets that correctly (and it autorestarts now)
<chrisccoulson> not sure what the difference is there though
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, indicator-messages-service crashes every time i open evolution now
<Nafai> bratsche: I figured it out :)  I had name= instead of action= in my XML definition and so it didn't know how to match things
<bratsche> nafai: Ah, cool!
<Nafai> Yup, things are working nicely
<Nafai> About to try to capture a small video showing what it looks like
<djsiegel1> anyone know what software causes this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/519035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519035 in hundredpapercuts ""(as superuser)" is appended to titles of windows owned by root" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> djsiegel1, compiz
<djsiegel1> thanks chrisccoulson
<Nafai> Check it out: http://www.travishartwell.net/brasero-indicator.ogv
<Nafai> Hopefully it's not too hard to see
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I though compiz didn,'t do that?
<seb128> bah
<Nafai> Ignore the little buglet at the end :)
<seb128> djsiegel1, it's probably not compiz
<seb128> djsiegel1, do you get the issue when using compiz?
<djsiegel1> seb128: yeah I remember you said that..
<djsiegel1> hmm
<djsiegel1> seb128: yeah
<seb128> how?
<seb128> I just tried sudo gedit on lucid and I don't have that title
<seb128> re chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> a bit tired but good otherwise
<seb128> still slightly jetlaged ;-)
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite tired now. i might get an early night tonight ;)
<chrisccoulson> but then, i always plan to do that and it never happens
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I know what you mean ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's sometimes difficult to go to bed early
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: Know what you mean, been trying to adjust to early bedtimes as I've been getting up at 5:30 so I can start work by 7
<chrisccoulson> start work at 7?
<chrisccoulson> that's early ;)
<Nafai> Yeah
<chrisccoulson> i work more efficiently from about 830am ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you use compiz?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i use compiz
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and you get those superuser titles?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't. but i've seen them before
<chrisccoulson> maybe its metacity then
<seb128> djsiegel1, ^
<chrisccoulson> actually, that would make sense, as i was using metacity in virtualbox
<seb128> right, that's what I though too
<seb128> the reply you gave before just confused me so I'm checking ;-)
<djsiegel1> ok, maybe I was running in a vm or mutter :)
<djsiegel1> I don;t get them running sudo nautilus
<djsiegel1> but I have tweaked my compiz defaults to death
<seb128> djsiegel1, it's not happening with compiz tweaked or not
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, how was the sprint?
<seb128> quite productive ;-)
<seb128> and nice to see everybody too
<robert_ancell> portland a nice city?
<seb128> robert_ancell, depends of what you call nice ;-) it was a pretty good location for a sprint
<seb128> hotel was in the city, plenty of shops, food places, etc
<seb128> nothing fancy to visit though
<robert_ancell> I mean better than Dallas - no offence to any Dallasians :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> it was perfect for a sprint ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you look to r141 and 142 for lpi?
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I tried to fix tomboy that seems to work but since I've no clue about c# I would appreciate a review
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, it was working for me!?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's working only if the .so is installed
<seb128> robert_ancell, that you will have since you have the dev binary installed
<robert_ancell> oh, did liblaunchpad1-cil not depend on liblaunchpad1?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you need some .config doing the mapping to the library to use apparently in mono to have things to work
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, the .so are in the dev binary since they are not used a runtime in C
<seb128> robert_ancell, the .so.soname is used at runtime
<seb128> ie liblaunchpad-integration.so.1
<seb128> not liblaunchpad-integration.so
<robert_ancell> why are libraries always so confusing!! :)
<seb128> ;-)
<RAOF> Would you like me to pick that up?  I filed the bug.
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - it's mono which is confusing ;)
<RAOF> (The package also doesn't conform to Debian CLI policy, incidentally ;))
<seb128> RAOF, I would have appreciated a patch by then yes, but now I spent 2 hours on it and I think I got it working
<seb128> RAOF, what doesn't complain to the policy?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, if you know the correct way then please fit :)  I tried to follow the CLI policy but I was getting confused so I just followed enough policy to make it work :)
<robert_ancell> (apparently not enough!)
<seb128> RAOF, review of lp:launchpad-integration are welcome...
<RAOF> I'll prepare a branch, then.
<RAOF> I just filed that bug in passing when I noticed it and went back to trying to make dh_clideps fail when it should.
<robert_ancell> I'm thinking of converting launchpad-integration into libupstream-gtk for Lucid+1 so it can be used by all upstreams.  By default it will point to the upstream bugtracker etc but the Ubuntu installed library can redirect to LP
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> As part of an upstream that uses mono & launchpad, we'd quite like that!
<robert_ancell> it would reduce the delta to Debian quite a bit for Desktop packages which would be nice :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, if upstream is interested in a such library
<seb128> I would rather like to get that in gtk if possible
<seb128> we try to lower the number of libs not to keep adding some ;-)
<djsiegel1> robert_ancell: nice celeb doppelganger ;)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think they would - and any patches could be easily made to be conditionally compiled.  I'd agree it would be nice to go into GTK+, don't know their policy - they might prefer a working library first?
<robert_ancell> djsiegel1, heh :)
<seb128> RAOF, I commited a changelog update in r143, you might want to update to that before starting your changes
<seb128> robert_ancell, dunno either, I guess that require upstream discussion
<robert_ancell> GUADEC!
<seb128> yeah ;-)
<RAOF> seb128: Thanks.  It'll take me another hour or two to finish off dh_clideps, I think.  After that, lp:launchpad-integration :)
<seb128> RAOF, ok, I might upload before that though, I will be to bed soon and I want tomboy fixed today
 * robert_ancell looks innocent in the corner
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you review the change? :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, i see what you changed.  That was the CLI policy stuff I didn't really get
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you think what I changed is ok?
<robert_ancell> yes, but I'm guessing RAOF will be able to confirm that
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was not sure if the mono stuff should go in lib or there
<seb128> the .pc in not in the lib dir but other things are
<seb128> it's a bit of a mess
<seb128> but I'm not sure lpi is worth spending time just cleaning
<RAOF> seb128: Ok.  I'll do launchpad-integration now then.
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> seb128: Is it lp:launchpad-integration or lp:ubuntu/launchpad-integration?  The former failed to branch for me.
<seb128> lp:launchpad-integration
<seb128> which should be similar to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu
<RAOF> Yay!  Finally managed to branch it.
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #518735 seems to still be an issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518735 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518735
<seb128> recent duplicates are from 0ubuntu5
<seb128> brb
<desrt> seb128: hi.
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: fyi: chance of gvariant merge occuring before next glib release is currently approximately 100%
<seb128> desrt, nice ;-)
<desrt> gsettings: approximately 0%
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> I though that was easy once gvariant was done
<desrt> matthias wants to make the release as soon as gvariant is in
<desrt> the next release of glib will be on a relatively short cycle and will see landing of TLS support in GNIO, GDBus and GSettings
<desrt> that's the plan from our side, anyway
<seb128> ok thanks for the update
<desrt> so you get to decide for lucid:
<desrt> do you want to vendor-patch gsettings into glib
<desrt> -or-
<desrt> do you want to ship a standalone gsettings
<desrt> i'm gonna guess #2 sounds nicer
<desrt> (date of the release, btw, is probably late this month)
<seb128> desrt, yes, 2 seems nicer
<RAOF> Eeep.  launchpad-integration looks like it's been half-converted from cdbs to dh7.
<seb128> I don't think it ever used cdbs...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> or dh7 rather
<seb128> ie it didn't change for a while ;-)
<seb128> it's basically cdbs tweaked for multi builds
<mclasen> desrt: what is using gsettings at this time ?
<seb128> due to the pythong versions
<seb128> RAOF, what do you need to get changed there?
<RAOF> seb128: Nothing, immediately.  There should be a binary package rename liblaunchpad-integration1-cli => liblaunchpad-integration1.0-cil is what I can see at the moment.
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> I don't want to play binary renaming and transition today though
<RAOF> But the package I've branched seems to be a bit of a mess; it looks like it's meant to use CDBS, but doesn't import any of the CDBS rules, fails to build twice in a row, and I'm finding it hard to actually get a build happening.
<seb128> I just want to get tomboy fixed and call it a day
<RAOF> Yeah, I didn't think you did.  Your .config fix will work.
<RAOF> That's right.
<seb128> RAOF, right it is a mess, thanks for review
<seb128> RAOF, the usual way I built it is debian/rules arch-build
<seb128> which is a rule mvo added ages ago IIRC
<seb128> would be nice to clean it a day ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> While I'm looking at it...
<seb128> RAOF, yes?
<RAOF> Oh, I was just going to clean it up and propose a branch-merge.
<seb128> oh ok, thanks ;-)
<seb128> I was just wondering if I should delay my upload
<seb128> seems not ;-)
<RAOF> No.  Upload away.
<RAOF> Hm.  r140 *did* strip out all the CDBS includes.
<seb128> urg
<seb128> robert_ancell!!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<robert_ancell> ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, one day you will comment on your changes ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems you sneaked some sort of cdbs to dh7 conversion with gal cleaning in lpi?
<seb128> robert_ancell, is that an error or intended?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh, that was because I needed dh7 to make the CLI stuff to work
<seb128> ?
<seb128> why?
<robert_ancell> there is the single rules include magic that makes it work but that required dh7
<seb128> weird
<robert_ancell> http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/ch-appendix.html#s-debhelper7-example
<RAOF> But that does mean that all the custom python logic doesn't get called, and the clean target is broken.
<robert_ancell> I hate dpkg
<seb128> robert_ancell, all what that files seems to do is add an option to a debhelp command and set a variable
<seb128> doesn't seem to be a good trade
<robert_ancell> yes, and that causes dh to include a module of other code
<robert_ancell> no
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any recommendations?
<seb128> robert_ancell, well the dehelper < 7 example is quite simple
<seb128> it's a few dh_ commands to call
<seb128> you could have done that in the cdbs version
<RAOF> Yeah.
<robert_ancell> fine, lets do that
<RAOF> There's even a cdbs example there, which looks like it calls the appropriate stuff.
<RAOF> Except that you want to pass a proper version to -V, rather than always requiring >= the current build.
<RAOF> So you'd want “dh_makeclilibs -V 'liblaunchpad-integration1-cil (>= 0.1.32)'”, I think.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, right, I'm always confused as to what version to put in '-V'
<RAOF> It's just like regular shlibs; the lastest version that added API.
<robert_ancell> hmm, it doesn't build with the cdbs example
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I think I've got it.  I'll push a branch up for you.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-09
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what is the branch name?
<RAOF> Sorry, I'm still working on it.
<RAOF> It's reminding me why I like dh7 so much :/
<RAOF> I think I've got it *this* time!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I know the feeling :)
<RAOF> I think I may have won, this time...
<RAOF> I WIN!
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> ...and now bzr is being weird.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: lp:~raof/launchpad-integration/fix-cli-library-install contains your fix.  Finally!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks! cloning...
<RAOF> It's actually still a little bit broken - dh_clideps should be run after liblaunchpad-integration1 has had its shlibs made - but there's an explicit dependency in debian/control on liblaunchpad-integration1 so it's not too bad.
<robert_ancell> hmm lp is saying not a branch to me
<RAOF> bzr branch lp:~raof/launchpad-integration/fix-cli-library-install has just worked for me.
<RAOF> If all else fails, here's the patch http://pastebin.com/f4d33e2a2
<robert_ancell> hmm https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~raof: not pushed to yet
<RAOF> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~raof/launchpad-integration/fix-cli-library-install says “updating branch” for me.
<robert_ancell> it was faster to use the pastebin and manually copy the changes :)
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> Poor bzr
<robert_ancell> building...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yay! It works! You're definitely owed a beer or two for that :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you do an upload please - check out lp:launchpad-integration, do a make distcheck, untar the tarball somewhere and do the debuild from that
<kklimonda> how does the future of all ubuntu made applets for gnome-panel looks like wrt gnome-shell?
<RAOF> Currently it doesn't, as gnome-shell doesn't support applets.  I know there's been general dissatisfaction with this state of affairs though, so it probably just requires someone to write something reasonable.
<RAOF> I'm rather liking UNE, actually.  It's has enough of the gnome-shell enhancements to be fun.
<kklimonda> haven't really used it
<kklimonda> it looks weird on screenshots :)
<RAOF> It is slightly strange, but it's nicely compact for my 12" thinkpad.
<Nafai> Yeah,  UNE is great for the purpose.  My wife uses it on her AspireOne
<aaron_> Ive been using ubuntu as a desktop for a while but not in an enterprise envirment. in windows we have domains that each workstation is a member of how does that kind of thing work in a linux only envirment is there such a thing as a linux domain?
<pitti> Good morning
<bryceh> morning pitti
<pitti> hey bryceh, how are you?
<bryceh> pitti, ok, been a busy day
<bryceh> pitti, I think in the future when people hand me equipment at UDS or sprints, I'm going to ask that they write a blueprint as well
<bryceh> since accepting the hardware implies a time commitment to work on it, but that needs balanced with other priorities, and it's hard to do when it's not in the blueprint system
<baptistemm> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti
 * bryceh waves
<didrocks> have a good night bryceh!
<bryceh> didrocks, oh I was waving good morning not good night!  :-)
<bryceh> (although, I probably should get to bed... got the meeting in the morning... but still got tasks to do...)
<didrocks> bryceh: I was infering that looking at the hour :)
<didrocks> anyone else experience random issue in gtk open file dialog?
<didrocks> pitti: did you refresh netbook-meta?
<pitti> didrocks: argh, no, sorry
<pitti> doing now
<didrocks> pitti: thx :) no pb, will be for next round
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> are you fully recovered from your travels now?
<didrocks> hi chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you too?
<pitti> still a bit dizzy, but I'm mostly good indeed
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: recovering little by little, thanks! and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks. i had quite an early night last night ::)
<didrocks> netbook-launcher is not starting on my fresh UNE install :/
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I installed yesterday's image, and it worked
<didrocks> hum, so something went wrong at some point. I still have gnome-panel, the .desktop file…
<didrocks> let's try yesterday's image first
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson: good thanks! I had another good night and I feel not tired today ;-)
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm good thanks. i had an early-ish night last night too
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: (autorestart for panel) please commit then, if it's okay
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> vuntz: hey! Did you enjoy FOSDEM?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, plus dormi cette nuit et en train de me battre avec l'agence d'administration de biens, mais ça :)
<didrocks> seb128: et toi?
<seb128> didrocks, l'agence d'administration de biens?
<vuntz> didrocks: vi vi
<seb128> didrocks, nickel de mon côté ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yep, infiltration d'eau, pb non réglé depuis 2 mois après multiples relances. Donc j'ai dit que j'ai fait les démarches pour payer le loyer sur un compte bloqué et là, ils se bougent d'un coup
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> vuntz: any change to have a look/idea on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608419? seb128 told me that we have now just one wallpaper on all screen, so maybe, we just need to cache one?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 608419 in libgnome-desktop "Caching wallpaper resize to avoid some CPU cycle at startup" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<vuntz> didrocks: no idea :-) I need to look at it again, but probably not today
<didrocks> vuntz: no pb, I can harass you as well later this week, you know :p
<pitti> seb128: if you have a minute, would you mind looking at python-gudev in source NEW? (tiny package)
<asac> didrocks: so you are going for abiword/gnumeric now in une?
<asac> what about the web integration?
<asac> (hi)
<seb128> pitti, ok, doing that
<pitti> seb128: hang on
<seb128> pitti, want to review xchat-indicator in exchange? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: upstream just sent me a message to switch to LGPL; I'll reupload
<pitti> seb128: yes, will do
<seb128> pitti, wroten by kenvandine to use the message indicator
<didrocks> asac: hey, yes, rick quickly pinged me about that yesterday. We didn't have the time to discuss a lot about it (he was felling unwell). I guess we should discuss those plans somewhere to have a common decision
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, let me know when it's reuploaded
<pitti> (rejected p-gudev)
<asac> didrocks: right. lets do a call maybe?
<asac> tomorrow?
<didrocks> asac: sure, no pb for me :)
<asac> good once rick is on i will ask him for a timeslot
<asac> and send an invite
<didrocks> perfect, thanks asac
<pitti> seb128: reuploaded; looking at x-i now
<pitti> seb128: for context, the pitivi guys asked me to package it, so that they can de-hal-ify it
<seb128> pitti, ok, looking to that now, dunno if you have been following discussions yesterday between rick and some other people on the channel about pitivi and lucid
<pitti> I didn't, no
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but even if we drop it, it helps to drop hal, so it's not in vain :)
<seb128> short summary, current pitivi is not ready to be shipped quality wise, next version should be better but schedule is tight for them
<seb128> rick feels we put pressure on them by saying we would ship by default but didn't help them much toward the goal
<seb128> so they were discussing how the ubuntu community could help them there, maybe doing an hackfest or something
<seb128> pitti, python-gudev newed
<pitti> seb128: merci!
<seb128> pitti, danke for x-i ;-)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, there is a vte update waiting for sponsoring, could you have a look when you a free slot?
<mvo> seb128: sure
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: after lunch :)
<seb128> yeah, no hurry
<seb128> there is a g-t update going with it if you want to do that too btw ;-)
<seb128> mvo, enjoy lunch!
<mvo> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / mvo - i was going to sponsor the gnome-terminal upload, before i realised i couldn't upload vte
<seb128> chrisccoulson: right, I remember you telling that, that's why I pinged mvo about vte there :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: any luck with the g-s-d and g-c-c updates?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you want we to do the gnome-screensaver update?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, i ran out of time last night
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver update?
<chrisccoulson> theres another one?
<seb128> 2.29.90
<seb128> there is only one change
<chrisccoulson> heh, i only just uploaded gnome-screensaver ;)
<seb128> a cve fix
<chrisccoulson> yeah, feel free to do that if you get a change. if not, i can do that quite quickly when i finish work
<chrisccoulson> s/change/chance
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will see
<seb128> I was just not sure how busy you are, since you already have g-s-d and g-c-c to update
<chrisccoulson> i'll be glad when i don't have to cram all this work in to an evening ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> when will that be btw? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it will be the first week of march
<pitti> ooh!
<seb128> chrisccoulson: oh, only a few weeks until there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can't wait :)
<didrocks> that will be really cool to don't have to deal with compiz annymore :)
<seb128> didrocks, you still have for a few weeks!
 * didrocks hides
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for the quick empathy crash fix ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: was it related to the crash I showed you?
 * didrocks didn't have the time to upgrade today
<seb128> the message indicator is busted still there
<seb128> the empathy icon is displayed in the notification area
<chrisccoulson> i was just going to bring that up
<seb128> and the message service crashes when clicking on it
<chrisccoulson> indicator-message-service crashes every time i open evolution now
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so if we have still this crash, we can't accept new invitation, annoying :)
<seb128> they should be somewhere in the empathy ui no?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't pushed to much time on that, but didn't see any other way
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to do some GNOME updates this afternoon let me know
<didrocks> seb128: sure, in 5 minutes, just finishing to write a little wrapper first
<seb128> didrocks, did you have lunch already?
<didrocks> seb128: just a short desert, but it's all right, with all we eat in Portland :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> take a lunch break first
<seb128> there is no hurry for updates ;-)
<seb128> even if you don't use it for eating, take some fresh air or something
<didrocks> ok, I'll walk a little under the fresh snow :)
<seb128> or get a cool drink ;-)
<didrocks> bbl
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> see you in a bit!
<didrocks> see you ;)
<didrocks> JamieBennett: hey, did you agree with rick first before pushing on my side two WI?
<JamieBennett> asac asked me to push them to you with the understanding that you would probably reassign them if you weren't doing them yourself
<asac> didrocks: which ones?
<asac> (i remember about two)
<JamieBennett> The 2d/3d discovery
<didrocks> JamieBennett: not sure I'll have the time this week, but I can do a first try next week. I'm more annoyed about the "choose on install"
<asac> right
<asac> i was told you will do that
<asac> if thats not the case we can take that back
<asac> choose on install?
<asac> imo all should be automatic
<didrocks> asac: I was just not aware, hence my surprised :)
<asac> if you were not aware
<didrocks> asac: [didrocks] Evaluated best mechanism to support 2d/3d install time selection: TODO
<asac> then its wrong
<asac> push that back
<asac> i was told desktop team plans to do that ... but since you were not aware, its wrong intelligence
<didrocks> asac: I can maybe do it, that's not the problem, just speak with me before :)
<JamieBennett> didrocks: we just need a discovery method and worst case install both but change the session depending on hardware
<asac> as i said, if you were not working on that then push that back to us
<didrocks> asac: I think the confusion came from one of my WI: Medium Detect 3D acceleration not available and end with a dialog telling you so
<asac> ok
<asac> then push them buack
<didrocks> asac: ok
<JamieBennett> :)
<asac> if desktop team didnt plan to ship 2d launcher
<didrocks> that can maybe be revisited (having the 2D launcher on UNE installation can be good)
<didrocks> just need to discuss it first :)
<JamieBennett> OK, we can do that tomorrow on the call?
<didrocks> asac, JamieBennett: I'll raise first that on our meeting later today
<JamieBennett> OK
<didrocks> and yes, we can take the final decision on the call tomorrow :)
<asac> lets talk on that during call
<asac> no need to do that during meeting imo ...
<asac> it was all based on false intelligence assuming you planned to do that ;)
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> where is the desktopteam meeting template? seems the one bryceh took doesn't have my name. Should I infer that I've the right to be a slacker? ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol ;)
<seb128> didrocks, no, you should assume that you have the right to work hard while other take an hour to chat on IRC ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh
<seb128> start by fixing compiz!
<didrocks> *urgh*
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> btw, I can tackle some updates now
<chrisccoulson> didrocks is maintaining compiz now?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the newest team member get it
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> oh dear ;)
 * didrocks is eager to have chrisccoulson on the team :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> didrocks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<seb128> didrocks, I guess
<didrocks> seb128: thanks. I'm fixing it
<seb128> didrocks, updates, good
<seb128> didrocks, brasero, seahorse-plugins, deskbar-applet
<seb128> vinagre
<seb128> gnome-doc-utils
<didrocks> picking up brasero and seahorse-plugins first
<seb128> gnome-menus
<seb128> those are free to do
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for fixing :)
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: y/w :)
 * didrocks hopes that GNOME updates will enable a good endorsement for core dev application from seb128 :)
<seb128> oh right, I've that to do too ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you're applying for core-dev now?
<didrocks> I try to formulate it as a smarter way than a ping :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Nafai> Good morning, reporting for duty :)
<pitti> hey Nafai, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Doing pretty well, and you pitti?
<pitti> I'm good, thanks!
<seb128> hey Nafai
<didrocks> hi Nafai
<didrocks> seb128: taking vinagre and gnome-menus
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> brb
<kenvandine> Nafai, i posted a comment and patch  back to you
<kenvandine> Nafai, should be more upstream friendly
<kenvandine> Nafai, great work though!
<Nafai> kenvandine: cool, will take a look
<Nafai> Thanks!
 * kenvandine goes back to #ayatana :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm doing the gnome-desktop update
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm sidetrack for half an hour I hope, I'll reclaim updates then
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> there will be no updates left for me to do at this rate ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you have g-s-d g-c-c and g-s assigned
<seb128> chrisccoulson: should be enough for after work tasks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should keep me busy this evening :)
 * chrisccoulson wishes launchpad wouldn't send out a gazillion e-mails every time someone runs apport-collect
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: one email per attachment huh
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, if I do a dist-upgrade today will I get new gwibber and my Me Menu will be fixed?
<kenvandine> not quite yet... tedg is working hard to get patches reviewed :)
<kenvandine> i released tarballs of gwibber 2.29.1 yesterday
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, coolio
<kenvandine> i am doing another look over the package
<rickspencer3> it's coming along, good feedback from the community
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> video?
<kenvandine> i noticed yesterday right before "releasing" that all the i18n support was removed
<kenvandine> so i added that back
<kenvandine> a bit of work
<rickspencer3> oops
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i will have the video this morning
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, using GNOME version scheme?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so I talked a bit to bilboed this morning
<kenvandine> seb128, yup :)
<seb128> cool
<rickspencer3> basically, what pitivi needs us to do is to triage our pitivi bugs
 * seb128 wonders when rick wakes up
<seb128> seems 6am is past morning discussion there ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, 6:00am PST ;)
<seb128> pedro_, ^ can we get a pitivi bug day?
<seb128> I will have a look to those bugs, I want to have an overview of where we stand there
<seb128> but would be nice to have some community bug triaging as well
<pedro_> seb128, yes, in fact we added it to the planning page some weeks ago
<pedro_> seb128, will ping the community member who offered to organize it and set up everything
<seb128> can we do it as the next one? ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, you rock, thanks!
<pedro_> of course ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_
<rickspencer3> pedro_, would it be worth it for you to join #pitivi?
<rickspencer3> they are really a good group of folks there, maybe being a bit more plugged in to the community wouldn't be so bad
<pedro_> rickspencer3, yep , will do it
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<hggdh> morning, seb128, have you seen http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-hackers/2010-February/msg00034.html ?
<seb128> pedro_, would be also worth asking there what version they consider bugs useful reporting
<seb128> pedro_, ie we should set incomplete all bugs before some recent version
<seb128> hggdh, now that you mention it yes, but I've been talked to mbarnes on IRC about it before
<seb128> talking rather
<seb128> they stay on 2.28 for the next rhel
<seb128> we do for lucid too
<hggdh> seb128: I thought you might have talked with them, just wanted to be sure you knew it
<seb128> hggdh, thanks for checking!
<hggdh> yw
<pedro_> seb128, yeap, will ask and put everything on the wiki page
<rickspencer3> pitti, I added two things to the agenda for this morning
<rickspencer3> 1. we should help with pitivi (not much more to say I guess)
<rickspencer3> 2. Post A3, we should switch to bug fixing and ensuring a smooth upgrade experience
<rickspencer3>  
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> rickspencer3: wrt. 1, we currently don't have much spare developer power; any particular kind of help which is in your mind?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, but it's already hapenning
<rickspencer3> pedro is organizing a bug day, and jono is organizing a hack fest
<rickspencer3> but just, in general, the ubuntu community needs to help the pitivi community if we want to deliver a great video editing experience
<seb128> didrocks, I'm going the gvfs update
<rickspencer3> so it's good just to raise awareness
<didrocks> seb128: ok, back on update track on 10 min, after having sponsored gwibber
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: gwibber sponsored
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx!
<kenvandine> gwibber-service will need NEWing
<didrocks> seb128: pitti ^
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let wait for it to build
 * pitti is in meeting
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100209-1-gnome.png
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100209-1-mutter.png
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100209-1-une.png
<pitti> for your viewing pleasure
<kklimonda> why isn't mutter cropped?
<seb128> urg netbook-launcher
<seb128> kklimonda, because bootchart stops after gnome-panel which is not running
<seb128> pitti, slightly cheating on gnome one without compiz, but nice! ;-)
<kklimonda> seb128, ah, I've thought it was only mutter replacing compiz
<chrisccoulson> i should really run bootchart on my laptop this evening
<chrisccoulson> it definately feels like it boots quickly
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: you've been working with qense on transmission right? It is my understanding that they will try to do 1.90 for lucid?
<kklimonda> jcastro, that's the plan
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - qense provided the app indicator patch, and got it upstream
<jcastro> man, talk about a community->upstream->community textbook win. I owe you all beers.
<chrisccoulson> i was going to upload the current version with the patch, but then i chatted with charles and he said there would probably be a 1.90 release before FF
<Nafai> That rocks!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure if the patch qense have made is working as expected though
<chrisccoulson> so i've left it for now, and will wait for 1.90 (unless there is any urgency to get app indicator support in now)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - oh, what's wrong with it?
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried it out yet
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I've got this when compiled latest trunk: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/transmission-indicator.png
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, all entries use stock names for icons
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - ok, i can take a look at that when i get home
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure whenever it's something on my part though - I have sent qense an email yesterday..
<chrisccoulson> the icons there shouldn't be in the menu anyway
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, they are in the rhythmbox menu
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure they should be there either
<chrisccoulson> perhaps someone like mpt can clarify that
<pitti> seb128: uh, no compiz? ah, right, I installed UNE, not Ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: I already wondered why gnome was so fast :)
<seb128> ;-)
<lostcookie> a question about org.gnome.SessionManager, if I tell it to inhibit suspend, should it block both automatic and user-attempted suspending?
<lostcookie> if you don't mind :)
<lostcookie> this is probably the wrong place :S
<chrisccoulson> lostcookie - manually suspending from the session dialog will cause an inhibit dialog to appear
<chrisccoulson> manually suspending from the indicator applet bypasses that currently, but is something which will be fixed in lucid
<chrisccoulson> and gpm now checks for suspend inhibits in lucid before automatically suspending (but that doesn't work in karmic)
<chrisccoulson> lostcookie - does that answer your question>?
<lostcookie> automatic suspending still happens in 9.10, I am trying to block powersaving while rendering on PiTiVi
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: what have you decided about services-admin for Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> lostcookie - yeah, thats known to not work in 9.10
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - i haven't discussed it yet
<milanbv> OK
<lostcookie> chrisccoulson: wonderful \o/
<lostcookie> that means I am done
<chrisccoulson> seb128^^ - your thoughts there? (services-admin works with upstart jobs now)
<milanbv> hm - services-admin does not mess with upstart jobs, but it doesn't show them (not sure that's needed)
<seb128> no real opinion on it, I would say it's something that could easily break things and that most users don't need
<seb128> or those who need it know how to use a command line
<seb128> I would stay away from that this cycle, we have enough things to work on and debug
<milanbv> well, I'm not sure people want to use the commandline
<milanbv> that's much more complex than unchecking a box
<milanbv> that's one of the reasons why people think Linux is for geeks: if you don't known the commandline, it's hard to tweak your system a bit
<chrisccoulson> milanbv: how does the new implementation work then? does it only work with old sysvinit jobs? or does it just stop the new upstart jobs until you next reboot?
<milanbv> it only deals with SysV scripts for now
<milanbv> and hides scripts for which there's an upstart jobs
<milanbv> I was willing to add Upstart job support, but actually most of them are not interesting to disable
<chrisccoulson> do we have much left on the default install which hasn't been converted to upstart then?
<milanbv> because they are often essential to the system, and they start only when needed
<milanbv> yes, most optional services
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<milanbv> apache, samba, ssh, atop, bluetooth, brltty, cups, dnsmasq, exim, gnunet-server, jackd, klogd, laptop-mode, pcmcia, powernowd, virtuallbox-ose, winbind
<milanbv> some are not really useful, but others are definitely interesting to disable
<milanbv> (and we can hide others)
<milanbv> this gives an important feeling of controlling what's running on your box
<mpt> kklimonda, chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#icons
<kklimonda> mpt, thanks
<Nafai> mpt: By the way, is the animation here http://www.travishartwell.net/brasero.ogv acceptable?  I didn't really modify what the upstream was doing in that regard
<mpt> Nafai, 404
<Nafai> just a sec
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: if you think Upstart support is useful, I can give it a try, should not be very hard
<milanbv> anyway, I think shipping services-admin makes sense, at least as a separate package
<Nafai> mpt: By the way, is the animation here http://www.travishartwell.net/brasero-indicator.ogv acceptable?  I didn't really modify what the upstream was doing in that regard
<Nafai> Whoops, I edited what I said, instead of giving you the proper URL
<Nafai> sorry :)
<milanbv> some people have even started using custom python apps because we don't provide the needed tools
<mpt> kklimonda, something else to consider for the future: When a checkbox label uses the word "enable", it's usually a symptom that it's being a bit indirect or abstract. So you might consider how to make "Enable Temporary Speed Limits" more direct, e.g. changing it to "Slow Down Temporarily", or changing it to two radio items "Normal Speed" and "Slower Speed" (making corresponding changes in the Preferences window).
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - i suppose that putting it in to a separate package might be ok
<chrisccoulson> heh, tedg: "Handler to detect when proxies go to heaven, if they're good proxies"
 * tedg hates bad proxies
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mpt> Nafai, I don't understand why that's using a menu at all.
<Nafai> There is a dialog box not shown in the video (lower down on the screen) that you can use the menu to hide and show
<Nafai> I merely replicated the behavior of the previous, but I was mainly concerned about the animation
<mpt> Nafai, I think that falls squarely into the category "You do not need a custom status menu if ... You just want the program to take up a small space in the panel when minimized." Just make the progress window minimizable and unclosable instead.
<ccheney> hmm lucid seems rather crashy today
<Nafai> hrm, good point
<mpt> And the window itself contains a Cancel button, presumably.
<seb128> you don't want copy dialogs to stay in the way
<seb128> I think we already had this discussion ;-)
<mpt> Yes, we did :-)
<mpt> If anyone was designing an OS from scratch, I don't think they'd say "I know, let's have two different places to minimize things to"
<seb128> you don't minimize copies
<seb128> you close the UI
<seb128> and let the system service do the work
<seb128> it's not like letting an app open to use it again
<seb128> it's "I'm done, do the copy"
<seb128> but you still want to know when it's done
<seb128> or when
<seb128> ups
<seb128> or when it will be done
<Nafai> mpt: yes, it does. see http://www.travishartwell.net/brasero-screenshot.png
<rickspencer3> *sigh* tomboy won't open :/
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you do your daily update?
<seb128> rickspencer3, dpkg -l | grep liblaunchpad
<rickspencer3> seb128, not yet, will do soon
<rickspencer3> I was just whining
<seb128> rickspencer3, I fixed that yesterday night
<rickspencer3> I'll report a bug if it continues after I dist-upgrade
<seb128> rickspencer3, it was due to the launchpad integration changes from robert
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> thanks robert
<rickspencer3> ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, sudo cp /usr/lib/liblaunchpad-integration.so.1 /usr/lib/liblaunchpad-integration.so
<seb128> rickspencer3, does that make it work?
<rickspencer3> seb128, on call, will check later
<Laney> that's a dllmap case
<Laney> I hope that was the fix :)
<seb128> Laney, right, that's what we were talking about yesterday
<seb128> Laney, I added the dll.config mapping to lpi
<Laney> oh, good
<Laney> no problems then
<bryceh> morning
<rickspencer3> hiya bryceh
<rickspencer3> so, team meeting in 7 minutes, right?
<didrocks> hi bryceh
<tseliot> oops, I'm a bit late
 * tseliot didn't have the time to update the wiki page.
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> note that pitti will be driving the team meeting today, as I have to walk my daughter to school due to a series of circumstances
<rickspencer3> :)
<ccheney> didrocks: were you the person who showed me the problem with openoffice n-up printing being hard to find?
<didrocks> ccheney: right
<ccheney> didrocks: ah ok, yea upstream said they have fixed this for 3.3 which will be in Ubuntu 10.10
<didrocks> ccheney: sweet!
<didrocks> I think this is a huge improvement in ui when you want to save some paper sheet :)
<ccheney> i'm not entirely sure where they stuck it other than them saying they fixed it :)
<seb128> mvo, still have lunch? ;-)
<seb128> (vte)
<ArneGoetje> hi
 * pitti rings the bell
<pitti> hello everyone
<kenvandine> hey
<mvo> seb128: uploaded alrady
<didrocks> hey o/
<mvo> seb128: eh, I think
<seb128> mvo, ok good, thanks ;-)
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> tseliot, Riddell: meeting ping?
<seb128> mvo, it's not on -changes
 * rickspencer3 slips out quietly
<seb128> mvo, but my mail must be lagging
<mvo> seb128: no, my mistake it seems
<ccheney> hi
<pitti> so, boss is out, time for everyone to party
<tseliot> o/
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> another sauna time? ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-02-09
<pitti> everyone safely back home?
<pitti> just wanted to say that last week was great!
<pitti> (except for the travelling..)
 * tseliot agrees with pitti
<kenvandine> great week!
<seb128> indeed!
<pitti> TOPIC: Outstanding actions from last meeting
<pitti> fortunately, none
<tseliot> :-)
<pitti> TOPIC: Partner Update
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: floor's your's
<kenvandine> lots of stuff landed on thursday
<kenvandine> thanks so much for the help seb128!
<kenvandine> i was glad to have SFTS time :)
<kenvandine> there are known bugs
<kenvandine> specifically related to dbusmenu and libindicate
<kenvandine> but please don't hesitate to file more
<kenvandine> it is API breakage, and there is likely going to be more bugs
<pitti> at least all the indicators are generally happy again
<kenvandine> s/it is/there was/
<kenvandine> yeah
<pitti> message one was badly damaged
<kenvandine> they are getting better today
<kenvandine> again, please file bugs...
<kenvandine> it should be the last distruptive change from DX :)
<pitti> the new input line in status indicator, is that the away message?
<kenvandine> hehe... no
<kenvandine> that is the SFTS bit
<kenvandine> it posts to gwibber
<kenvandine> it will become more dynamic, so if you don't use gwibber it will be hidden
<pitti> i don't even have that, shouldn't it appear only when you configured it?
<pitti> ah, of course you preemt my complaints, sweet :)
<kenvandine> yeah... it was the first pass... but we nned to fix that :)
<kenvandine> OLS
<kenvandine> they have libubuntuone to land in lucid this week
<kenvandine> i am just waiting for a new release and i will look for sponsors
<jcastro> qense: can you please blog about your work on transmission? it's awesome.
<kenvandine> it is needed for the rb plugin as well as the U1 applet replacement
<jcastro> qense: also, include a screenshot. :D
<kenvandine> jcastro, meeting :)
<jcastro> bah, sorry!
<qense> jcastro: good idea, I'll do it!
<kenvandine> those are still on schedule to land before feature freeze
<kenvandine> that is it for the partner update, questions?
<pitti> kenvandine: so RB will land on time?
<pitti> it's getting a bit tight
<kenvandine> supposedly
<pitti> ok, thanks Ken!
<pitti> [TOPIC] Kubuntu Update
<pitti> Riddell: what's new on the KDE front?
<pitti> skipping
<pitti> [TOPIC] pitivi
<pitti> rickspencer3 put that on the table
<pitti> seb128: any idea about the contents, except for "if you have spare cycles, help with bug triage/fixing"?
<rickspencer3> pedro_, and seb128 discussed a bit this morning about that
<seb128> pitti, I think Riddell is on VAC this week
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, especially community members who are looking for a way to help
<seb128> pitti, not really but pedro will set a bug day
<rickspencer3> helping pitivi team would be appreciated
<pitti> python-gudev is packaged now, so that unblocked their migration away from hal
<pitti> is it still on the table to keep it in lucid by default?
<pitti> Admittedly I have no idea about it's status and quality
<pitti> well, we said we'd review it at beta-1 time, so let's defer that question, shall we?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, btw the problems i was having with pitivi isn't really pitivi's fault... it is recordmydesktop
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, it won't be ready no one attends to bugs and such
<rickspencer3> and I would like it to be ready ;)
<rickspencer3> that's all
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, understood, thanks
 * rickspencer3 afk
<seb128> ETOOMUCHTODO
<pitti> which brings us directly to...
<seb128> ie we have ton of things which need work and bug fixing and we are getting late
<pitti> [TOPIC] post-A3 planning
<seb128> I can see packages that need work before pitivi
<seb128> ie gpm
<pitti> so after we did the rush of new features, boot speed, etc. by alpha-3, we need to switch full speed to fixing what we have
<pitti> and stop introducing new things and bugs
<pitti> I'll review the list of specs that we have left, and see what we can drop for lucid
<pitti> (with rickspencer3 and robbie)
<pitti> we'll review that in next week's meeting
<bryceh> pitti, I got some more work assigned at the sprint
<pitti> bryceh: the ruthless X bits?
<bryceh> pitti, I'll try to get specs in for that work today
<tseliot> heh
<bryceh> pitti, that's one
<pitti> bryceh: appreciated, so that we can milestone/WI it
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html
<pitti> we are generally doing quite well, but it seems we need to drop some bits; we're running over
<asac> 17:26 < fta2> asac, plz reject the merge from mvo, the control file is bogus
<pitti> tseliot: are there by any chance some WIs from xorg-prop-drivers which are done, but not marked as such yet?
<asac> mvo: ^^
<asac> seems you committed merge conflicts
<pitti> asac: (meeting in progress)
<asac> oops
<asac> sry
<tseliot> let me check
<pitti> kenvandine, tseliot, and bryceh currently top the list of open WIs
<pitti> which maps to
<kenvandine> pitti, most of the SFTS ones are targets of opportunity
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-xorg-triaging-diagnosis
<bryceh> oh I have several nouveau wi's I completed yesterday
<kenvandine> so easy to drop
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-xorg-proprietary-drivers
<bryceh> sadly I'll still be toping the list once the new specs get added
<pitti> kenvandine: right, I was going to suggest that
<pitti> kenvandine: as long as it's in a consistent state
<kenvandine> but i think it is safe to wait to de-scope those, since we already defined the ones that are easiest to drop
<kenvandine> right?
<pitti> kenvandine: since you know better which ones need to go together, would you mind moving the optional ones out of alpha-3?
<tseliot> pitti: yes, there are a few things which I completed already
<pitti> kenvandine: well, I'd rather have them moved out to general "lucid" now, so that we can see where we stand
<kenvandine> humm... they shouldn't be listed, they don't have a "work items:" above them
<tseliot> pitti: there's not a task about the new boot theme I'm supposed to work on though
<kenvandine> oh, the ones targetted for alpha-3 are in good shape
<kenvandine> almost done in fact
<kenvandine> nm, those should all get completed real soon
<pitti> tseliot: oh, which BP does that come from?
<pitti> seb128: can we agree that the two remaining WIs on desktop-lucid-compiz-effects are crackful and better be dropped for good? (wrt. messing with configuration)
<pitti> seb128: (I'll take the bullets)
<seb128> pitti, rick disagreed on that, can we have this discussion after meeting when he's back?
<seb128> fine with me
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll discuss with him tomorrow then
<seb128> I think it's crackful too
<tseliot> pitti: this one: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-boot-experience
<seb128> I will get the nm-applet one uploaded this week
<seb128> will try to get upstream to comment on it
<seb128> then we are mostly done for bootspeed items I guess
<seb128> still the wallpaper one remaining
<pitti> tseliot: oh, it's all "DONE" there; if there's something outstanding, please add work items under "work items (lucid-alpha-3):"
<pitti> seb128: right; any additional wisdom/status about boot speed from you?
<seb128> not this week no
<seb128> I'm out of mini and didn't have time for that since the sprint
<pitti> bryceh: seems that the WIs of you that could most easily be deferred are the bug triaging scripts
<desrt> alpha 2 is difficult to install!
<tseliot> pitti: I should add a task in that blueprint too, I guess
<pitti> bryceh: althought it seems to me that an investment in those might be a huge time-saver in the long run?
<bryceh> pitti, that's correct
<pitti> bryceh: the two WIs from the other specs seem easy to do
<pitti> bryceh: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html#bryceharrington I mean
<bryceh> yeah
<pitti> bryceh: so perhaps do the high-prio ones first, and work on improving the bug scraping in the remaining time?
<bryceh> actually most of the bug triaging tasks are not difficult, I've just been prioritizing other WIs ahead of them as they involve components that go into the distro
<bryceh> pitti, yep, that's the plan
<pitti> tseliot: ok, let's see how much of your's remain after you close the ones that are done; what's your feeling, do you think you can make your's for alpha-3, or do we need to cut?
<seb128> pitti, you can probably postpone the 2 gnome-panel wis from robert_ancell...
<pitti> :(
<pitti> ok
<tseliot> pitti: I don't think I can deal with all of them. Some cuts will definitely be required. I can send you an email about it
<pitti> tseliot: appreciated, thanks
<seb128> pitti, well maybe check with him but I don't see that happening before alpha3 now
<seb128> pitti, it requires some non trivial work and architectural changes
<seb128> kenvandine, do we still have gtk changes schedules for alpha3?
<kenvandine> maybe
<seb128> kenvandine, you have a "integrate patches in the gtk package" work item
<kenvandine> we are still waiting
<seb128> I was not sure if that was rgba which got delayed to next cycle
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<pitti> does anyone else have some trouble or remarks with his WIs?
<didrocks> pitti: the two WI added on my plate by the Mobile team will be review in a call tomorrow
<pitti> good, seems that's on track now
<pitti> TOPIC: AOB
<pitti> 20 seconds
<seb128> 10 seconds? ;-)
<pitti> [END MEETING]
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<bryceh> thanks
<ccheney> thanks
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: ok, back to update party. Would you mind if I take cheese and nautilus ?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm doing nautilus
<seb128> ie I started
<seb128> feel free to do cheese
<didrocks> ok, let's get some cheese so :)
<pitti> lol
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> good luck
<seb128> there is a new library there ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for joining the updating party!
<didrocks> pitti: heh
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I saw that
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: gwibber newed btw, I didn't use a Replaces on gwibber (<< new_version) though but the Conflicts should avoid issues
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> th
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seing the conflicts, I was guessing it's enough.
<kenvandine> x
<didrocks> seeing*
<seb128> kenvandine, xchat-indicator binaries newed too
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> np ;-)
<kenvandine> are you using it?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> works fine ;-)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> njpatel, btw i fixed that bug in xchat-indicator you had found
<kenvandine> with PMs from people that change their nicks
<seb128> desrt, what was hard in alpha2 install btw?
<seb128> desrt, I didn't reply before since we were in a meeting
<njpatel> kenvandine, niice :)
<bryceh> pitti, I think I'm going to hold off on doing a spec for ruthless-x, since really it should be done by oubiwann and because it's not clear at the moment if we're going to have tasks to do for it on the desktop team
<bryceh> if we do have tasks, I think they're going to mostly be not-Xorg work such as setting up service accounts, wrestling gdm around it, etc. so I think I can escape being the assignee on that one ;-)
<bryceh> pitti, however I have created specs for the other four new projects that I failed to escape from:  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/+specs?role=assignee
<bryceh> pitti, please review and give guidance regarding priorities
<pitti> bryceh: ruthless-X>ack
<pitti> bryceh: will reviwe the new ones
<pitti> bryceh: well, I assume they come from partners/OEM/etc? In other words, I probably don't have much say in their priorities anyway?
<bryceh> no one told me, "We need this for customer XYZ", just more of "It would be really cool for our customers if this worked, because..."
<pitti> oh
<pitti> definitively "Low" then
<pitti> i. e. targets of opportuninty?
<bryceh> guess so
 * pitti waves goodbye for today
<seb128> pitti, see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> see you pitti
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti, thanks for covering hte meeting for me
<seb128> didrocks, I did upload the new glib btw
<seb128> didrocks, so you build workaround is not required now
<didrocks> seb128: sweet, I'll remove it next time I upload it
<didrocks> seb128: in fact, cheese already had a library: /usr/lib/libcheese-gtk.so.0.0.0
<seb128> yeah I know
<seb128> I just didn't bother splitting binaries in previous update
<seb128> too much to do ;-)
<didrocks> almost finished :-)
<seb128> and nothing is using it out of cheese yet
<seb128> didrocks, you rock!
<didrocks> I've just to generate the symbol file
<jono> wow is anyone getting weird window decorations?
<chrisccoulson> weird?
<jono> I am getting these weird brown window decorations
<jono> and the app indicator area applets are all brown
<Nafai> :(
<jono> let me take a screenshot
<chrisccoulson> aren't the window decorations brown anyway? ;)
<james_w> it would be cool if someone wanted to update hamster-applet to the new upstream version
<desrt> seb128: a few small things are buggered up in the installer
<james_w> I would happily sponsor
<desrt> seb128: (i was using the server install CD)
<desrt> seb128: like after not asking me any questions about grub at all it said "[!!] you didn't configure grub!  your system will be screwed!  are you sure you want to continue?   <yes>  <no>"
<desrt> seb128: so of course i said "no".  i thought about it for another second or two then popped up exactly the same dialog
<desrt> (infinite loop)
<desrt> *it thought about it
<seb128> desrt, heh ;-)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - if nobody beats me to it, i will do hamster-applet when i do my round of updates after dinner
<james_w> nice
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do the other ones first please ;-)
<seb128> ie the one which we ship by default and care about
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - will do ')
<desrt> seb128: will try again with the next alpha
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you do it, I'll cook you dinner :-)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i look forward to that ;)
<didrocks> seb128: how do you determine what should be landing in a -common package that the library could use too? (read the code?)
<didrocks> dinner time, bbl
<james_w> bon appetit
<dobey> hey james_w
<james_w> hey dobey
<dobey> james_w: did that bug you mentioned get fixed yet?
<james_w> yeah, but I'm currently writing some code that may make the task easier, shall we work on this tomorrow?
<dobey> james_w: sure, thanks!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<didrocks> james_w: heh, thx :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, is the text displayed by gnome session when logout is suspended configurable? the text "This program is blocking log out."
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yes, the application can create an inhibitor and specify a reason,
<chrisccoulson> the generic text there is displayed when the application doesn't respond to SaveYourself quick enough
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, should I create inhibitor or use eggsmclient ?
<chrisccoulson> you should probably use eggsmclient for now
<chrisccoulson> when are you seeing that message?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I'm playing with transmission to make it save state of torrents on log out so It doesn't have to reverify active torrents every time
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. how long does that take?
<chrisccoulson> i think it has something like 5 seconds to resond to the SaveYourself before the inhibit dialog appears
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I'd say a moment - but Transmission also tries to upload all stats to trackers and it takes more time
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be more problematic then
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, also right now when I use both eggsmclient and inhibition API Transmission shows up twice in the logout dialog..
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yeah, that might not be the right thing to do then
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session only gives you 1 second btw
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I guess you just push everything in usr/share in -common package
<seb128> didrocks, context?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, you didn't follow my previous hl about -common package. But I figured it, just put every architecture independent files in it and make the new lib depends on it :)
<seb128> didrocks, no sorry I took the screen from this computer to put it on an another one to format the mini ssd
<seb128> reading now
<didrocks> seb128: don't bother, I looked at the brasero example :)
<didrocks> and figured out
<seb128> didrocks, does the lib needs anything from there? images or something
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I meant by "reading the code" is the only way, right? no special thing in a file like .pc or something else?
<seb128> didrocks, not that I know about no
<didrocks> ok, looking at the code to see if the lib should depends on it (in every case, a -common package is still good for archive space and build saving)
<seb128> build saving?
<seb128> I find common to rather clutter the namespace and list of packages but yeah they are useful
<seb128> bah
<seb128> armel is a piece of crap
<didrocks> right, it doesn't save so much "build time" finally
<seb128> asac, what should be do with build which fail due to random segfault in libtool calls?
<seb128> asac, just retry those?
<Nafai> The new gwibber  theme looks sweet
<asac> seb128: yes. retry. our builders are really flaky
<asac> thanks
<seb128> ok
<seb128> np
<Nafai> So, there's a downside for using webkit to render gwibber.  I'm able to right click and try things like "reload" which don't necessary make sense
<Nafai> Is there a way to disable that in gwibber?
<seb128> Nafai, I've not used webkit but I'm pretty sure you can
<Nafai> yeah, cause I accidentally fubared the interface by hitting reload :)
<Nafai> I suppose I should file a bug
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - we don't need to show the gwibber accounts/preferences menu items by default in the preferences menu do we?
<chrisccoulson> (from the panel)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: that is being discussed
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, - ah, ok
<kenvandine> so not for sure yet
<kenvandine> having them in the menu makes it feel more like a desktop service
<chrisccoulson> i think they're a bit unnecessary, seeing as accounts is accessible from the me menu
<kenvandine> so you can change things without actually running the client
<kenvandine> which we want people to think of more like a viewer
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so perhaps accounts can go away from the preferences menu
<kenvandine> and we just leave the settings there
<kenvandine> not sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be better
<kenvandine> but trying to disconnect the notion that you need to be running the client to make changes to your "social desktop"
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i understand that. so, it probably makes sense for the preferences menu item to remain then
<didrocks> seb128: not sure I'll upload cheese tonight. The packaging side seems to be ok, but it's segfaulting at start
<james_w> pitti: FYI: lp:bzr-builddeb now has "bzr dh-make" to start packaging
<seb128> didrocks, ok, no hurry
<seb128> didrocks, let's look at this tomorrow morning
<didrocks> seb128: I'm just finishing building in "one package" to test if I have no missing file
<didrocks> seb128: ok, all one packaging is segfaulting as well, let's see if we got a .91 tomorrow (or .90.1)
<seb128> ok
<gabaug> djsiegel: you know about http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-librivox.png right?
<djsiegel> gabaug: yes :)
<didrocks> bah, can't get a proper backtrace as glib ddbsym isn't built yet
<djsiegel> I definitely want easier though
<didrocks> will see tomorrow, good night everyone :)
<djsiegel> like an "Audio Books" tree in the sidebar
<djsiegel> so it just looks like the computer has a library of audio books on it already
<gabaug> yeah, that could be cool
<djsiegel> gabaug: wouldn't that be great? I think even the smallest barrier (search in this case) will prevent people from finding great content
<djsiegel> my mom won't click on "internet archive"
<gabaug> yeah, probably true
<djsiegel> she would think it has to do with downloading web pages or her history or something
<gabaug> yeah
<SEJeff> gabaug, Sweet. Where does it get those books from?
<gabaug> SEJeff: archive.org
<djsiegel> gabaug: hey how do I make my sidebar condensed like that?
<gabaug> djsiegel: for now, the only way is by setting a gconf key: /apps/banshee-1/player_window/source_view_row_height = 16
<gabaug> oh, and source_view_row_padding = 0 maybe?
<djsiegel> gabaug: I'm down with that :)
<djsiegel> gabaug: man you guys bring the awesome
<gabaug> djsiegel: I did try to make it easy to get to audiobooks with http://banshee-project.org/~gburt/tmp/banshee-archive.png
<gabaug> but I can see that even having to click 'Internet Archive' is scary/a barrier
<SEJeff> perhaps, "Online Content"
<SEJeff> or something to the gist of that
<djsiegel> Yeah, I think the ideal would be "Audio Books" or maybe just "Books"
<djsiegel> once you click that, you immediately see stuff you can click to listen
<gabaug> djsiegel: yeah, integration into the actual Audiobooks library would be cool I think
<djsiegel> gabaug: also, maybe even a "Getting started" screen for people with empty libraries....
<djsiegel> I know, sounds like it could be terrible
<djsiegel> but
<djsiegel> Banshee can do amazing things but people just won't figure out podcasts or audiobooks unless you basically do it for them
<gabaug> djsiegel: how about this: you view the "Audiobooks" library, which shows you your local stuff, but the Content Pane (where last.fm recs + wikipedia currently are) it could show your Internet Archive audiobooks
<gabaug> and jump you to the Internet Archive source if you select them, maybe
<djsiegel> gabaug: hmm
<djsiegel> gabaug: I think you should freely mix online and offline content
<djsiegel> with inline "download" buttons in rows or something
<djsiegel> so it looks like I have hundreds of books in my library
<djsiegel> and I can double-click to stream
<djsiegel> or click to download
<djsiegel> more advanced users can select a non-default "my local files only" view
<gabaug> djsiegel: say you did have 5 of your own/ripped audiobooks - how would you display those inline w/ some random results from librivox/archive.org?
<gabaug> basically the same question: how do you propose the user would alter what online books are shown?
<djsiegel> gabaug: I think the "I have local files and I know the difference" case is more advanced
<djsiegel> search search search
<djsiegel> and use of the browser pane
<djsiegel> Online Content
<djsiegel> Local Books
<djsiegel> stuff like that
<djsiegel> My Library
<djsiegel> LibriVox
<djsiegel> All Books
<gabaug> and if you're not searched, what's the default view?
<djsiegel> Default is All
<gabaug> heh
<djsiegel> Definitely warrants user testing
<djsiegel> but I think there could be something to showing people this online content by default, as if they had it on their machine
<gabaug> yeah.  I definitely like the idea of making the content more integrated/easier to find/impossible to miss
<djsiegel> as far as most people would know, Banshee "came with" 1,000 free audio books
<gabaug> yeah
<djsiegel> definitely do not overestimate the average user's ability to understand files in general, and local files vs streaming vs downloading in particular
<djsiegel> You want (1) See content (2) click it (3) enioy it
<gabaug> djsiegel: yeah - I think we do alright w/ that in podcasts - if it's already downloaded (by policy or manually) and you double click, it'll play off disk, otherwise it'll stream
<djsiegel> yeah that is very cool
<djsiegel> I just think it's missing the initial seed
<djsiegel> the features are amazing, but it's a non-starter because the content has to be added
<djsiegel> not only does it have to be added (sources), it involves copying xml URLs and crazy stuff
<gabaug> djsiegel: have you seen the Miro Guide integration work?
<djsiegel> Just think of some imaginary great photo library app
<gabaug> am not sure it'll ever land, but hopefully some day..
<djsiegel> think of the first time any given user opens it
<djsiegel> in one scenario, it opens to an empty library
<djsiegel> in another, it opens to 10,000 amazing HD national geographic photos or something in an album
<djsiegel> in the latter scenario, the user immediately begins experiencing the software
<djsiegel> they are motivated to learn, explore, crop, set desktops
<djsiegel> they have fun just scrolling the library view
<gabaug> http://vimeo.com/6601743 - banshee/miro guide integration
<djsiegel> something they can't do with an empty library
<gabaug> yeah
<gabaug> reduce the barrier to 'play' in whatever sense
<gabaug> http://miroguide.com/ - if you're not familiar with it
<djsiegel> gabaug: awesome
<djsiegel> hmm
<djsiegel> would be nice to actively manage that sidebar for the user...
<djsiegel> it looks like it can get out of control
<gabaug> yeah
<djsiegel> we really need to create a sidebar solution for the community to use...
<djsiegel> everyone rolls their own
<gabaug> this is definitely just a prototype
<djsiegel> so
<djsiegel> I wanted to do a project like 100 paper cuts
<djsiegel> but called 100 new features or something
<gabaug> 100 featurelets
<djsiegel> get every project, big or small, to develop a new feature that will delight users
<djsiegel> maybe I can talk to you about how you guys are motivated to always deliver something new
<djsiegel> I think many projects have forgotten what it means to deliver a new feature
<djsiegel> forgot the rush you get :)
<gabaug> djsiegel: if you click the "Subscribe' button on miroguide.com, it should try to open a .miro file, and Banshee should be the/an option there, btw
<djsiegel> gabaug: oh, cool
<djsiegel> that might be a good default bookmark then, once banshee is in
<gabaug> yeah, definitely a good one
<gabaug> it's run by the non-profit Participatory Culture Foundation, the guys who make the Miro video player
<djsiegel> gabaug: at my first UDS we had a session about including free content and I got really worked up
<djsiegel> gabaug: I wanted to include all sorts of rich media and the suggestion on the table was to add an RSS feed to gnome-look or some crap
<djsiegel> gabaug: I screamed "THAT'S BORING!"
<gabaug> heh
<rickspencer3> TheMuso Eastern Edition?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Sure thing. I have not long emailed my activity report to you.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yeah, just saw it
<TheMuso> great.
<rickspencer3> I didn't actually attend the main meeting this morning, but pitti said he updated the minutes and such
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-02-09
 * rickspencer3 reads
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> oh and BTW everyone here, http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/02/09/0024241/Oracle-Drops-Suns-Commitment-To-Accessibility
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, let me know when you are done looking over the wiki
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: sure
<TheMuso> done
<rickspencer3> in terms of # Martin to review post-alpha 3 desktop team blueprints and discuss with Rick and Robbie what to drop
<rickspencer3> basically, I want us to drop *everything* (that we possibly can)
<rickspencer3> I want us to focus on integrating Dx and OLS work, bugfixing, and making upgrades work smoothly
<rickspencer3> in terms of #Martin to discuss remaining two WIs for desktop-lucid-compiz-effects with Rick ...
<rickspencer3> this is problematic as seb128 promised me, who then promised sabdfl, that we would cache compiz settings and then have them restorable from a script on upgrade
<rickspencer3> I don't see how we can get out of doing this
<seb128> rickspencer3, we can do that easily
<seb128> rickspencer3, we just think it's prone to lead to issues and break the golden rule we set with warty to not touch user settings on upgrade
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah
<seb128> I guess everything change
<seb128> but that's something we have been sticking with since day1
<rickspencer3> the minutes said something about it being a lot of work
<seb128> did they?
<rickspencer3> seb128, the dx sprint would have been a better time to bring this up for discussion
<seb128> it's rather slippy path
<seb128> I've raised my concern during the sprint
<rickspencer3> desktop-lucid-compiz-effects: Remaining two are a lot of work, and highly questionable; should be dropped, but Martin to confirm/discuss with Rick
<rickspencer3> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> but I've been overuled
<rickspencer3> seb128, I suppose I blew you off? sorry about that
<rickspencer3> maybe we can do it the other way
<seb128> that's ok
<rickspencer3> like obey the golden rule, and then have a script that will do the new setting for you if you want them
<seb128> well that's basically equivalent to selecting standard effect in the appareance capplet...
<seb128> no need of a script we already have the ui for it
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> ok, let me bring this up tomorrow with sabdfl
<rickspencer3> perhaps we could role out the golden rule breaking change with A3 and see what kind of feedback we get
<seb128> do you talk to pitti or sadbdl first tomorrow?
<rickspencer3> I
<rickspencer3> 'll talk to pitti first
<seb128> ok, so all good
<seb128> sort with pitti what he things
<rickspencer3> alright
<seb128> I delayed the change not because I don't want to do it but because we just did the settings change a few days ago
<seb128> and I didn't come to do the backup and overwrite thing yet
<rickspencer3> seb128, I know
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> I can still easily do for alpha3
<seb128> talk to pitti and sabdfl
<seb128> and tell me what to do tomorrow after that
<seb128> and we will get that done ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, will do .. thanks
<seb128> np
<rickspencer3> seb128, in terms of post A3 work items, as I said to TheMuso ...
<rickspencer3> I was thinking that we default to zero work items from the desktop team
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> seb128, nm, I just realized it's late night there, we can pick it up in the morning
<seb128> having time for bug fixing would be really welcome
<seb128> so +1
<rickspencer3> not just bug fixing, but also making sure upgrades work very well
<seb128> don't worry, if I'm still on IRC I'm fine discussing there
<seb128> I would close IRC otherwise ;-)
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> ok, I
<rickspencer3> 'll look through the blueprints and see if we can't just punt everything
<rickspencer3> I had already communicating a few times that everything is alpha 3 or bust, post a3 is bugs, integration with Dx/OLS, and upgrade experience
<rickspencer3> too bad TheMuso dropped off!
<bryceh> hey I have a question along these lines
<bryceh> I get a lot of questions to me about X stuff, it consumes a good chunk of time each day to respond to all the requests
<bryceh> I would like to tell people, "Sorry I can't talk to you, I'm too busy" but this seems rude.  Is there a better way to handle this?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, this sounds familiar
<rickspencer3> an ongoing issue
<bryceh> yeah...
<rickspencer3> what kind of questions are you referring to?
<robert_ancell> hey bryceh.  Looks like you were the entire meeting last week :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-02-02
<bryceh> robert_ancell, indeed ;-)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, did you hear, jono wants to marry Simple Scan
<rickspencer3> anyway, bryce, is this trouble shooting?
<jono> rickspencer3, blog post is in the works about said scanning software
<jono> :)
<robert_ancell> sweet :)  Not sure what country that is legal in though....
<robert_ancell> and what your wife might think jono!
<jono> robert_ancell, I was wondering if you would give me your blessing to marry simple scan
<jono> robert_ancell, we have a very open minded relationship
<bryceh> rickspencer3, typical questions are "Have you seen this bug before?" "Is there any more info I can put on this bug?" "Can you tell me how to do foo in X?" "Is my card supported on ...?" etc.
<robert_ancell> clearly!
<robert_ancell> jono, you have my blessing
<jono> she realizes that when it comes to really simple scanning, I can set my Facebook profile to "In a Relationship with Simple Scan"
<jono> :)
<jono> robert_ancell, seriously, pal, my socks were physically rocked off when I used it
<robert_ancell> that reminds me, I really need to make another release...
<robert_ancell> jono, xsane set a very low barrier to beat :)
<rickspencer3> bryceh, is this on irc?
<jono> robert_ancell, lol
<jcastro> robert_ancell: I am naming my next pet "simple scan"
<bryceh> robert_ancell, hey I just used that today to scan my receipt for last week.  totally rocks.  good bye xsane
<jono> jcastro, we need to make this a meme
<bryceh> rickspencer3, irc, email, in person, phone calls...  ;-)
<jcastro> I hear across America they are naming elementary schools "Simple Scan"
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I think your Wiki King status gives you a bit of right to pull a rtfm on folks
<bryceh> hehe
<bryceh> ok
<jono> I am considering entering into a loving relationship with Simple Scan. How much do you love it? #howilovesimplescan
<rickspencer3> and perhaps on irc, set yourself to away even when you are not, and point to your x wiki in your away message
<jcastro> I would blog it an put it in the title of the channel
<rickspencer3> in terms of email, perhaps also reply with links to the wiki and ask folks to make sure the information is not in there before they ping you
<jcastro> so people don't think you're rude when you don't respond
<rickspencer3> jcastro, do you know what the title of #ubuntu-x is?
<rickspencer3> anway, you don't need to be responsive *all the time*
<rickspencer3> and anyone from OEM services, send them straight to tseliot ;)
<rickspencer3> (unless it is tseliot, of course :) )
<jcastro> we need developer bouncers. :p
<crimsun> does that same approach work for non-staff? ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw in the compiz setting discussion, not every setting is cosmetic
<seb128> rickspencer3, some of the changes are for example key bindings
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> I know I would be pretty annoyed if somebody wipped my keybindings
<rickspencer3> seb128, tell me what you think is the right thing to do
<seb128> I've those configured for years
<seb128> I would avoid touching user customized settings on upgrade
<seb128> which is what we always did
<seb128> I can understand the rational for it
<seb128> but it's an open path for annoying people who really care about what they did configure and feel strongly we should not decide for them
<tseliot> rickspencer3: ?
<rickspencer3> hi tseliot, didn't meant to call you, sorry
<tseliot> rickspencer3: np
<crimsun> I venture you're much more likely to get strong pushback if you touch user-customized settings
<rickspencer3> crimsun, yeah, but if you've made one small tweak, that probably doesn't mean that you don't want all the new much improved compiz settings, right?
<rickspencer3> so how do we have our cake and eat it to?
<crimsun> rickspencer3: I can't speak for that particular use case, but it has always been really nasty to do something similar for PA
<TheMuso> Riddell: sorry dropped off
<seb128> rickspencer3, my gut feeling is that getting such things right require cautious work that we will not spend on improving lucid quality
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: sorry
<rickspencer3> instead of a restore script, maybe we should have a "factory defaults" script, which users have to ask for, but will blow away customizations and set up the new defaults?
<TheMuso> dropped off
<TheMuso> Riddell: sorry meant Rick.
<Laney> continuity is more important imo
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, np, understood
<seb128> rickspencer3, and that we will better deserve user by starting improving lucid rather than spending days on corner cases
<Laney> you can provide instructions to give existing user accounts the new experience
<rickspencer3> and don't worry, Riddell is on vacation atm ;)
<rickspencer3> Laney, seb128 but what would those instructions be?
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> would they be to "run this script", something in the GUI?
<Riddell> well I'm doing the KDE 4.4.0 release but that's the sort of thing I do for my holidays :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Did you receive my audio update?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, nope
<rickspencer3> sorry
<rickspencer3> unless it was in your activity report
<Laney> rickspencer3: I don't know, and I'm not one to tell you what to do, but I wouldn't consider this a priority really... it seems like a broken way to do things
<seb128> rickspencer3, that's one of the reasons I'm reluctant to the "change settings and have a way to restore previous config"
<rickspencer3> haha, Hi Riddell
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't see a way to do that, either you display a dialog with the information which we don't want to do or it will not be obvious
<Laney> Probably fixing the reason why users won't see new system defaults if they haven't modified the corresponding settings themselves would be more worthwhile
<rickspencer3> seb128, I don't mind if it's non-obvious
<seb128> well if you blow users setting and hide how to restore them in a system text file they will never find...
<rickspencer3> if we can just tell people to run an obscure script that we drop for them somewhere, that's probably ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm asking the opposite question, I think
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: argh ok hang on
<rickspencer3> if we *follow* the golden rule, we can assume some people might just want the new defaults
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh ok, well setting system default is selecting "normal effect" in the apperance capplet
<rickspencer3> how do we let users get those anyway?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Basically the update is that we now have a couple more Canonical employees who can help with hda hardware enablement, since I gave them a crash course last week. There is more to cover, but we've made a start.
<TheMuso> Second is the power saving stuff. IDT/Sigmatel codecs have proper power saving code in the kernel, and hense it gets enabled by the pmutios stuff.
<rickspencer3> seb128, so if you are set to Normal, you get zero customizations?
<rickspencer3> sorry, TheMuso go ahead
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, normal is "apply the normal ubuntu profile"
<seb128> ie what we set by default
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: ^^
<rickspencer3> ok, I think the whole discussion is moot
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Hey dude, you around?
<rickspencer3> ok, so in terms of new compiz
<robert_ancell> bratsche, yup
<rickspencer3> 1. if you are on advanced, nothing will change for you on upgrade
<rickspencer3> 2. If you are on advanced and then upgrade, and then switch to Normal, you will have new settings
<rickspencer3> 3. If you are on Normal, you will get new setting on upgrade
<seb128> yes
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Hey, the LocalDisplayFactory switch_to_user stuff in gdm.. is that finished and working?  I'm trying to add support for that to indicator-session.
<rickspencer3> ok, I feel this is a non-issue
<robert_ancell> bratsche, yes, it should be
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> rickspencer3, let's confirm with sabdfl tomorrow and set that for lucid then
<rickspencer3> I will confirm with sabdfl when I get a chance, but it seems clear that ...
<rickspencer3> hehe, never mind
<seb128> ;-)
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Hmm, okay.. I'll keep looking at this and try to figure it out.  Not sure why it's not working yet, so just wanted to make sure.
<robert_ancell> bratsche, what is happening for you?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, just so I understand, you are saying that you've grown the list of hardware that we can troubleshoot for Lucid by training up some Canonical Ubuntu folks at the sprint last week?
<bratsche> robert_ancell: So far nothing, I click the menuitem and nothing appears to happen.  What is the second parameter in SwitchToUser for?  It says <arg name="id" direction="out" type="o"/>
<bratsche> robert_ancell: I wasn't sure what this was so right now I'm just passing NULL to that.  Maybe I'm not supposed to do that. :)
<robert_ancell> bratsche, that's an output (type="o")
<robert_ancell> it returns a dbus address I think
<bratsche> Yeah, but what is it supposed to retrieve?
<bratsche> Oh okay.
<robert_ancell> (it's the same thing that is returned from StartGuestSession(), CreateTransientDisplay() etc)
<bratsche> Okay.
<bratsche> Hmm, with the guest session stuff it looks like we're still using /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<bjf> bryceh, nouveau install failed: https://pastebin.canonical.com/27638/
<bratsche> woot, new CDs in the mail!
<bryceh> bjf, need to uninstall linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-11-generic first
<bratsche> robert_ancell: aha, I got it working using dbus-send.  So obviously I'm just doing something wrong in the code.
<bjf> bryceh, thanks, I seem to be in a catch 22, can't uninstall 2.6.32-11 because .12 have unmet dependencies, let me work through that
<robert_ancell> bratsche, sweet, feel free to put the code in a pastebin if you want me to have a look
<bryceh> bjf, erf
<TheMuso> bbl got somethign to take care of before the morning gets on too much.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, how is your Python-fu?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, not too bafd
<robert_ancell> bad
<rickspencer3> I am refactoring a class to derive from another class, but I find that I have to keep breaking encapsulation because "__" members aren't inherited
<rickspencer3> so is there a way to make a private member that gets inherited?
<rickspencer3> (I know this is probably a basic linguistic question, but it's the first time I've run into it as a problem)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, no, private members are a bit of a hack in Python - they are just name mangled to ClassName__method - I stopped using them entirely because if one of your derivative classes has the same name as a parent they can collide
<rickspencer3> so I have to have stuff like a member variable named "editable" and a method called "set_editable"?
<rickspencer3> seems a terrible API :/
<robert_ancell> why not use a property?
<rickspencer3> (I need set_editable because there are side effects)
<rickspencer3> because the property would set a private member, that doesn'
<rickspencer3> t get inherited
<rickspencer3> (these were properties before)
 * robert_ancell looks up properties again
<robert_ancell> the lack of real private methods annoys me too
<robert_ancell> there's probably some decorator you can use that would solve this but I don't know them very well
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I suppose this holds true for functions as well
<bjf> bryceh, got through the problem, so far nouveau looks great
<rickspencer3> no private member functions get inherited?
<robert_ancell> everything gets inherited
<robert_ancell> just when you refer to a.__x it looks for a.A__x, and b.__x looks for b.B__x
<rickspencer3> so therefore:
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'CouchGrid' object has no attribute '_DictionaryGrid__editable'
<rickspencer3> u
<rickspencer3> h
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so I moved the __editable member variable outside the scope of a member function, and it works fine
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, can you paste that code?
<bryceh> bjf, aha excellent
<bryceh> bjf, yeah I hate it when the deps get tangled like that
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, s'lota code
<bryceh> bjf, test suspend/resume when you get a chance; so far no one has found that worked successfully
<rickspencer3> and I just reverted :/
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/372805/ - this is the code that doesn't work.  Did you work out a way to get it to work?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yeah, basically, I redeclare the private members for each class
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372807/
<robert_ancell> But a.__x != b__x
<robert_ancell> oh weird. it does work.  I don't see how that works...
<robert_ancell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372809/
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, it's probably just some weird text replacement or something
<rickspencer3> huh
<rickspencer3> weird
<rickspencer3> it doesn't really work, does it?
<rickspencer3> it prints out 1\n2
<rickspencer3> fudge
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, oh well
<robert_ancell> :/
<rickspencer3> according to the docs the "name mangling" is a feature that is intended to basically keep members from being inherited
<rickspencer3> so I guess I should just use a single underscore, and then redeclare them in each class?
<rickspencer3> that works
<rickspencer3> in fact, I don't need to redeclare them that way
<rickspencer3> so they are "private" by convention, not by access
<rickspencer3> that is workable for me
<rickspencer3> so really "__" doesn't mean private, it means "don't clash with subclasses if they use the same property name"
<rickspencer3> "_" means private as in "don't consider this member as part of the API"
 * rickspencer3 feels slightly smarter
<SEJeff> kenvandine, Does jono's post about the new gwibber and "improved reliability" mean less segfaults?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah
<Nafai> I need to file my bug on gwibber :)
<robert_ancell> It took me ages to track down my bug where I had a subclass with the same name and same __ variable :)
<rickspencer3> thanks for the help robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> this will make the code way better
<rickspencer3> sad that I
<rickspencer3> ve been doing it wrong all this time :/
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, ping? ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, is the reason passed in response to EndSession signal used anywhere?
<kklimonda> EndSession signal seems to be emitted when user forces log off/restart so there is no dialog window where it can be displayed
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, are you using EggSMClient?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, no - gnome session dbus api
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. the reason ends up in the inhibit dialog
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, can EndSession signal be emitted when inhibit dialog is visible? if so when? I got this signal only after I've chosen to force log off (and it closed dialog).
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-10
<Nafai> uh, is there a way to get back to the default layout with gwibber?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, ah, right
<chrisccoulson> the dialog will only appear if an application doesnt respond to QueryEndSession
<chrisccoulson> after closing the dialog, the clients are sent EndSession. applications then have 10 seconds in which to respond before the session ends
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, and what can they respond? I guess only TRUE passed to EndSessionResponse change anything (the session can be terminated immediately). If application doesn't respond to EndSession in 10 seconds it's going to be killed anyway.
<chrisccoulson> they can cancel the logout
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, they can do it forcefully?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<kklimonda> using Inhibit ?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, but if you were right it would mean that the application can be written that stops user from logging out/restarting or shutting down computer.
<mclasen> a misfeature that was added after the fact...
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yeah, i think it works like that
<chrisccoulson> perhaps mclasen is slightly more familiar there
<chrisccoulson> my understanding is that a dbus client can cancel the logout
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, mclasen: so the documentation at http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/GnomeSession#A6._EndSession isn't exact? I see no mention of it there..
<mclasen> yeah, when those 'improvements' were made, the documentation was not updated...
<kklimonda> are those improvements here to stay?
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i really need to get some updates done now:)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, nobody sponsored gnome-terminal yet
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Did you push the CDBS-fixed launchpad-integration anywhere?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sorry I had the day off yesterday, had a relative's funeral to go to. Did your upload get done?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, pushed to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu.  I think seb128 has already uploaded it
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yes, I think seb has done it
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm looking to do a little gardening on it; at least to make it a little bit easier to start working on, and audit for Debian CLI policy.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ah, no it wasn't uploaded, can you do that?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, +1 from me!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure, in a bit when I get through some email here.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, no rush, I think the previous one has fixed the original problem
<TheMuso> ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you know how to enable patches in dh7?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Include quilt.mk.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Alternatively, you can include the standard make targets and add dependancies on your patch system of choice's targets.
<RAOF> gnome-do-plugins is a dh7 package using quilt.mk; you'll notice that it doesn't include any explicit patch/unpatch calls or targets.
<RAOF> Boo.  My stricter dh_clideps exposes the improper ordering of dh_clideps / dh_makeshlibs calls in launchpad-integration.
<chrisccoulson> ugh, brain fade
<bjf> i'm running the latest lucid, any guess why I keep getting "searching for available drivers" everytime I reboot and log in?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, no! I still have questions ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm still here, but just trying to catch up on other work before i go to bed ;)
<chrisccoulson> i would like to go to bed before 3am if possible :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I get two Transmission entries in inhibit api - one from Inhibitor and the other from session handling - is it because inhibitor call have toplevel_xid set to 0?
<chrisccoulson> i think that's expected, if you opened an inhibitor
<kklimonda> in inhibit dialog*
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, this inhibitor is only for suspend/hibernation
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, maybe the inhibit dialog displays all types of inhibits, even those that aren't interesting for the action you're performing
<chrisccoulson> but you should only see that dialog if you don't respond to the QueryEndSession fast enough
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, probably and yes :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, or rather - if you respond to QueryEndSession by sending FALSE dialog shows up
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, at least that's how it works for me :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, the way it should work with transmission is:
<chrisccoulson> transmission receives QueryEndSession, and responds to say it's ok to proceed
<chrisccoulson> once all other clients have done the same, transmission receives EndSession
<chrisccoulson> then transmission can save whatever information it needs to for the torrents, and then respond
<chrisccoulson> and then exit
<chrisccoulson> wow, this is the easiest gnome-control-center update i've ever done
<crimsun> hmm, I seem to have gained 1.5s each in both suspend-to-ram and resume
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I've got a couple of launchpad-integration branches, but they've been trapped in a rich-root format by bug #506556.  While I extract the diffs one by one, what do you think about upgrading the branch format to 2a?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506556 in bzr "Branching does not maintain compatibility with parent" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506556
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I've no problem with that, what's the bzr command to do that?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: There's a button on the launchpad page for the branch; I'd hit that, since it's much much faster.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, done
<RAOF> Superb.  Thanks.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Given that you guys have been discussin lpi stuff, what branch should I be pulling from, and what besides the upload do you need done?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, pull from lp:launchpad-integration, do a make distcheck, untar, copy the debian dir, do the upload.  or should I make a debdiff?
<RAOF> When bzr finishes dicking around I've got a couple of branches I'll propose for merging into the main one.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, then wait for that
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What branch is the debian dir in?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I don't mind doing it all
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: oh ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it's all in the same repo
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: oh ok
<RAOF> The first of my branches makes that process become “bzr bd --native -S” instead, but it means autogen'ing at build time which you might not want.
<RAOF> I wonder when it'll finish; it has already pushed 150MB of bzr data to launchpad.
<TheMuso> RAOF: IMO that would be useful.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Oh, it seems the upgrade didn't work because lp:launchpad-integration is stacked on lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu, which isn't upgraded :(
<RAOF> TheMuso: *I* was certainly confused by the build process when I started looking at it :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, oh groan.  I don't have access to that one (which is why it moved).  TheMuso, do you have core access?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you upgrade that bzr branch?
<TheMuso> which one?
<TheMuso> the core-dev lpi branch?
 * TheMuso doesn't see it on launchpad.net/launchpad-integration/+branches
<TheMuso> ok found it.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: http://tinyurl.com/ygvkmn8 is the first of the merges.  Curses.  I thought you'd uploaded 0.1.33, so the changelog entry's wrong.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, why does it build-depend on cvs?
<RAOF> Because autopoint has a runtime dependency on cvs.
<TheMuso> Ok lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu is being upgraded.
<RAOF> DON'T ASK ME WHY! :)
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'm being pedantic in asking you to merge the changelog entries - I can do that manually if it's too annoying..
<RAOF> Not at all.  I'll fix them.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: pushed
<robert_ancell> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> I'll need to fix the other merges, once they finally make it all the way to launchpad.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: You should be able to upgrade lp:launchpad-integration now.
<robert_ancell> upgrading...
<RAOF> Next branch is aaaaaaaaalmost pushed.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Next merge request http://tinyurl.com/yzp3ahf
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, still working on the first one :)
<robert_ancell> I pulled ok, but it doesn't want to push...
<RAOF> Stupid bzr!  If it wasn't for this branch format craziness, I'd never have any problems with it.
<RAOF> http://tinyurl.com/y8ufc7g is the final, most optional merge.  It renames the binary package to liblaunchpad-integration1.0-cil, which we might not want to do until an ABI break.
<RAOF> You can safely ignore it if you wish :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I'll have to patch the other packages but it will be easier to do earlier than later
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I was unsure what to do there - Isn't the API version 0.1
<robert_ancell> ?
<RAOF> The AssemblyVersion states that it's 1.0.0.0
<RAOF> Which makes the version 1.0 according to CLI standards.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you do a second upgrade on that branch?  I think we have to do multiple upgrades to get to 2.0...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah I did that... How does it match what is in configure.ac?
<RAOF> You shouldn't have to patch the other packages, should you?  The -cil-dev package hasn't changed name, that should be what other packages are build-depending on, and that'll pull in the correct package.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It doesn't at all.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ah true.  Then I'll take that patch
<RAOF> Oooh.  I forgot, one further CLI policy patch; use mono-csc rather than gmcs.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, you are the policy master!
<RAOF> I'll add that to the top of the rename merge?  Each one is a superset of the previous ones.
<robert_ancell> sure, just stack them up
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: oh sure
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, and then you might have to do it again, and again, and... :)
<TheMuso> heh ok
<TheMuso> ok upgrading again...
<RAOF> Make sure *that* branch isn't stacked on anything else, otherwise the upgrade will take time and do nothing.
<TheMuso> Looks like its changing though
<RAOF> Ok, it isn't stacked.
<TheMuso> can't remember what format it was last, but didn't mention stacking
<didrocks> morning
<bratsche> Morning.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, did that work?  It still seems to be at the same version
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: hrm interesting.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No idea why its not changing...
 * TheMuso wonders if he should use bzr to upgrade things...
<robert_ancell> I've asked in #launchpad
<RAOF> TheMuso: You can, but it'll take ages; it'll need to download & then reupload all the revisions in the repository.
<TheMuso> RAOF: right
<RAOF> robert_ancell: cli-lib-rename merge updated.  Would you like one final patch to ltmain.sh to make libtool handle --as-needed in such a way that it reduces unnecessary library dependencies?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sure.
<robert_ancell> the less lintian warnings the better
<robert_ancell> bzr looks a bit messed up, might have to manually merge all these
<RAOF> I can provide a debdiff against 0.1.32 if you like.
<RAOF> It sounds like bzr might be working soon; lp:~raof/launchpad-integration/rename-lib-for-cli-policy has all the goodness of wheat in it, now.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, looks like the branches may be broken for some time... might have to go manual :)
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks. quite tired though, i had a fairly busy evening last night
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<kklimonda> good morning :)
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<seb128> good, not too tired for once
<seb128> I had some good nights this week
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i finished g-c-c and gsd if you feel like doing some sponsoring this morning :)
<seb128> oh sure!
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<seb128> I notice you did your hamster-applet at a non-decent hour
<chrisccoulson> i also did gnome-screensaver and hamster-applet last night too
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> and i sponsored gnome-terminal too
<seb128> I noticed
<seb128> you rock
<seb128> but you should not forget to sleep
<seb128> no need to burn you out on work before starting ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i shall probably have an early night tonight
<seb128> I think I've already read that in the past week a few times ;-)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> james_w: bzr dh-make> sweet, thanks! will have a look at it
<seb128> brb, another round of plymouth testing
<chrisccoulson> does plymouth work yet?
<chrisccoulson> i still don't have it installed on my laptop
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, if by work you mean not breaking boot then yes :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Mostly; as long as you don't need prompting for a dm-crypt passphrase, in my experience.
<pitti> yay, what a nice surprise in my morning email
<chrisccoulson> ah thanks, i'll try installing it again
<chrisccoulson> pitti??
<chrisccoulson> good morning btw ;)
<RAOF> Someone's mailed you cake?
<pitti> after just one year after approval, I finally got commit access to udisks/upower :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> RAOF: nobody does unfortunately :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thats awesome :)
<pitti> freedesktop admin is a little bit on the slow side, as it seems
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's quicker when you apply for a gnome git account ;)
<didrocks> hey pitti, chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: fine even if I have woken up  at 4am :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i was just going to bed at that time ;)
<didrocks> heh
<chrisccoulson> how come you woke up so early?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: don't know. Impossible to find some sleep. So, I worked on Quickly ;)
<Keybuk> did you not try "quickly sleep" ?
<didrocks> Keybuk: good idea, I'll add a template "get-some-rest" :)
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - or perhaps "quickly make coffee"
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: this one is already implemented and sitting next to my hand :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
 * Keybuk wants "quickly boot"
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> I know that some people here wants "quickly kill gnome panel and all bonobo stuff"
<seb128> re
<seb128> enough plymouth testing for now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it worked ok then?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I would not say "enough for now" otherwise ;-)
<seb128> I would say "good that's fixed now"
<seb128> :-p
<didrocks> salut seb128 :)
<seb128> still freezes on enter
<seb128> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, ok. i won't bother installing it again later on then ;)
<seb128> if you want a running box, don't ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to be able to close the lid without crashing too :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - do you want "quickly kill gnome-panel" then? ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i make your life difficult now: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/commit/?id=67fd15da344e590314b92147382d2cc37f074136
<chrisccoulson> :P
<chrisccoulson> you can't get rid of it!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: damned ;)
<chrisccoulson> it will just keep coming back now ;)
 * didrocks makes a loop in kill command ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> snow again!
<seb128> didrocks, as long as it's not stopping planes I've to take it's all good ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, good to be at home :-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll need some sponsoring for metacity
<didrocks> got badly rejected
<seb128> pitti, ^ up for some sponsoring by any chance?
<didrocks> seb128: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/metacity/ubuntu
<didrocks> or pitti ;)
<seb128> I'm already looking at g-s-d and g-c-c sponsoring
<seb128> and I've some other things I try to get done before lunch too
<seb128> or mvo
<didrocks> seb128: concerning cheese, I've filed a bug upstream with a backtrace
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: will sponsor metacity
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, you did the new version update? or is that the tooltip change?
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's only the "don't show ws switcher if only one ws"
<seb128> oh ok
<didrocks> 2 lines patch, but before forgetting to do it
<seb128> didrocks, you should be doing the version update too ;-)
<seb128> it's a minor version update
<didrocks> seb128: I want to do the tooltip before the end of the day
<mvo> oh, too late - I can take it as well
<didrocks> so, for tomorrow morning sponsoring, if you don't mind :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo, hey ;-)
<didrocks> hey mvo
<seb128> mvo, how are you?
<mvo> hey seb128, didrocks !
<mvo> tired!
<mvo> but otherwise fine
<seb128> mvo, if you want to do some sponsoring you can upload lp:launchpad-integration
<didrocks> (or, maybe, when grep -i seb128 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/CoreDevApplication won't return something empty :p)
<seb128> robert_ancell said there is changes ready for upload there
<seb128> didrocks, is there any hurry there?
<seb128> didrocks, you pinged at least 5 times in a week about that now :-p
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I have a look
<pitti> didrocks: any particular reason why you skipped 1:2.28.0-2ubuntu5 ?
<didrocks> seb128: you're kidding, I just pinged once you yesterday ;) I just wanted to suscribe to next week meeting agenda, but if you think you won't have the time
<seb128> mvo, danke
<didrocks> pitti: hum? maybe not pushed in bzr branch? let me check
<pitti> didrocks: no, I mean the version in the archive is ubuntu4, and your new one is ubuntu6
<seb128> didrocks, you dropped me an email, told me during the sprint, did reminder yesterday and again today
<seb128> didrocks, but that's fine, and I will have it done on time, I just tend to delay paper work ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I know you don't like paperwork ;)
<didrocks> pitti: my bad then, I can fix it
<pitti> didrocks: I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something important lost
<didrocks> pitti: no no, I "dch -i" twice maybe
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to push 2 branches ?
<didrocks> s/2/a new/
<pitti> didrocks: uncommit, fix the dch -r release, push --overwrite
<pitti> s/release/commit/
<glatzor> morning mvo
<didrocks> pitti: done and pushed. I've deleted also manually the tag for next release (1:2.28.0-2ubuntu6)
<glatzor> mvo, I created a new 0.2.x branch for aptdaemon. it will be the stable release for Ubuntu Lucid.
<seb128> didrocks, how did you delete the tag?
<didrocks> seb128: bzr tag --delete ...
<mvo> glatzor: nice! is it ready for packaging, i.e. should I update?
<seb128> didrocks, it seems to not delete the tag from the server though, when I do that and push it's still on the online version
<seb128> I got some duplicate tags errors doing that
<seb128> or did you delete lp:...?
<didrocks> seb128: right, but as I pushed with --overwrite, I think it's removing it in that case
<didrocks> (need to be confirmed)
<seb128> hum, ok
<didrocks> seb128: no, I pulled and the tag is still present when "bzr tags", indeed
<glatzor> mvo, actually the code hasn't changed for 4 weeks :)
<glatzor> mvo, But I will commit a port to the latest python-apt 0.7.9x API to trunk in a few minutes
<mvo> glatzor: ok, thanks. I switch the packaging over to the old branch
<glatzor> mvo, it is so scaring how fast time moves on
<mvo> glatzor: indeed
<mvo> glatzor: s/old/stable/
<glatzor> mvo, lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/0.2.x
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the upload
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, building now
<TeTeT> asac: hi there, is there a complete graphical way to establish a bluetooth/mobile phone connection for 10.04?
<TeTeT> asac: any third party tool would do too
<glatzor> didrocks, you want to have contribute privileges for python-disututils-extra?
<didrocks> glatzor: pitti told me to apply as I still have some patches to do for python-mkdebian, specifically
<mvo> glatzor: nice stuff, I'm just looking over the diff \o/
<glatzor> pitti, servus, I gave you admin privileges for python-distutils-hackers
<pitti> hey glatzor
<pitti> wie gehts?
<pitti> ah, thanks
<glatzor> pitti, I am currently quite busy with my main work. but I am fine. how are you?
<pitti> glatzor: same :) and I'm okay, just very tired today for some reason
 * james_w hugs chrisccoulson 
 * chrisccoulson hugs james_w
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<james_w> good thanks
<james_w> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm ok, but quite tired today
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to getting home again :)
<james_w> thanks for the hamster-applet upload
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<Keybuk> pitti: third day back from the US?
<pitti> Keybuk: yes, it is
<Keybuk> I always find Wednesday and Thursday to be the worst
<Keybuk> brain and body just out of sync enough to make the whole world hurt
<pitti> I was quite fine on Monday, and reasonably well on Sunday
<Keybuk> remember to keep your blood-coffee levels up ;)
<pitti> Keybuk: I don't drink coffee :)
<pitti> I guess not having any weekend didn't really help
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't know how you survive without coffee
<chrisccoulson> i get headaches when i don't drink it
<Keybuk> pitti: I didn't fly back until Sunday, so got back to the UK Monday morning
<chrisccoulson> which is probably not a good thing ;)
<Keybuk> by the time I'd collected dogs and got home, it was Monday evening!
<Keybuk> so I'm not expecting to hit the wall until later today or tomorrow :-/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I sleep :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> maybe i should try sleeping one day ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - "what is LaCie?" - i was just thinking the same thing there when going through my mail ;)
<seb128> :-)
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: it's the drinking coffee that gives you headaches
<Keybuk> not the not drinking it
<Keybuk> just to be precise
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - i only get them when i stop drinking it though ;)
<baptistemm> thanks chrisccoulson for the g-terminal sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm: you're welcome
<czajkowski> kklimonda: did you get the slides from fosdem ?
<seb128> what are those fosdem discussions about?
<kklimonda> seb128, the one I'm interested in is about debian and ubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> i think charles sent me a link to that
<seb128> looking for something to troll about? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but it's at home
<kklimonda> seb128, no - that's exactly why I'd like to see whole presentation for myself :)
<didrocks> I think you're speaking about lucas' one: http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=444
<kklimonda> the slides I've seen so far were titled "Why is Debian better" ;)
<didrocks> that's this one, kklimonda ^
<didrocks> (link on the blog post)
<seb128> yeah
<kklimonda> czajkowski, ^ :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can't view that at work
<kklimonda> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> normal that lucas try to sell debian by some way ;-)
<didrocks> kklimonda: y/w
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they might try to fire you? ;-)
<czajkowski> seb128: I was at fosdem, the room was too packed to get in, so no, I'm not looking for something to troll, but to gain information!#
<seb128> yeah, I was rather jocking
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i hope they don't try to ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've still got 2.5 weeks left to work
<seb128> I don't think there is anything really worth discussion in those slides
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hehe
<czajkowski> seb128: I suspect the video of Q&A may also be useful
<kklimonda> seb128, I was actually more interested in the video but it's not yet uploaded so I'd like to at least know what was the topic :)
<pitti> seb128: do you want me to help with some package updates? I don't feel too well today, not well enough for coding
<seb128> pitti, you should take a day off or sleep a bit if you don't feel well
<seb128> pitti, otherwise sure, help on upgrades is welcome, we did most of those but there is a few remaining on versions
<pitti> seb128: shall I do gnome-menus and gnome-user-docs for now?
<seb128> pitti, gnome--menus would be nice thanks
<seb128> pitti, g-u-d, not sure if that's easy or that's the one which has lot of ubuntu changes for documentation
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> i hope you feel better soon!
 * seb128 hugs pitti too
 * pitti hugs you back, thanks
<pitti> seb128: I'll start with gnome-menus
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, clutter and gimp have new versions if you feel doing one of those
<seb128> gtkspell is on the update list too
<seb128> otherwise we need to get gvfs built with the new libiphone at some point before alpha3
<seb128> I was sort of waiting for the debian maintainer to sort the issue you pointed yesterday on launchpad
<pitti> right, libimobileplayer is FTBFS
<seb128> but if you want to move that forward you are welcome to pick on that
<pitti> ok
<seb128> danke
<chrisccoulson> i'll take g-s-t later on
<chrisccoulson> and liboobs
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb
<asac> TeTeT: blueman
<pitti> seb128: while I'm touching gnome-menus anyway (update is done), I'll track down that menu translation bug as well, so will take me a while still
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<TeTeT> asac: ok, just tgried that
<asac> TeTeT: good enough for you?
<TeTeT> asac: for me yes, for the customer not, they want complete integration into NM or any other applet
<asac> TeTeT: what does complete integration mean?
<asac> flor blueman you set up the bluetooth part in the blueman applet
<asac> and then you can connect in NM
<asac> thats quite good
<asac> and even gnome-bluetooth goes the same way
<TeTeT> asac: understood, I think it's good too
<TeTeT> asac: they insist on using one applet
<asac> well. no such solution exists and currently the open source community agrees that that belongs in two applet ;)
<TeTeT> asac: so it's usable by completely inexperienced people
<asac> they would need to hier someone
<TeTeT> asac: ok, I will tell them
<pitti> there, properly translated menus again
<pitti> seb128: ^ wasn't my fault after all :)
<dpm> \o/
 * pitti uploads new gnome-menus
<dpm> you're a rockstar pitti!
<pitti> waah!
<pitti> did we get a new seahorse today?
<pitti> my GPG passphrase suddenly appears in plaintext in the dialog
<seb128> yes we did
<seb128> not nice
<seb128> I didn't get that issue there
<didrocks> pitti: yesterday, I upoaded seahorse-plugins, but I still have the dialog
<didrocks> uploaded*
<seb128> pitti, where was the gnome-menus bug?
<pitti> seb128: pyxdg, the patch wasn't applied any more (quilt 3.0 source)
<seb128> pitti, oh ok
<seb128> pitti, well done!
<pitti> de rien
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> but what use pyxdg?
 * pitti hugs seb128 back
<seb128> you cache writer?
<pitti> seb128: the menu cache builder
<seb128> +r
<seb128> pitti, ok, makes sense
<didrocks> someone has some time to review the cache patch?
<pitti> I need to disappear for ~ 2 hours, to visit my grandfather in hospital
<pitti> my brain is of not much use today anyway
<seb128> pitti, see you later
<seb128> didrocks, did it change since previous review?
<didrocks> seb128: the caching cleanage and don't save wallpaper previews
<didrocks> seb128: so, quite small changes :)
<seb128> give the url there, I will have a look in the afternoon
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373222/ (changes are at line 135
<didrocks> and 82 to the end of the function
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> np
<Nafai> Good morning all!
<didrocks> hey Nafai
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<Nafai> good morning seb128
<rickspencer3> hi guys
 * rickspencer3 slurps coffee
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, have you been using photobomb? ;)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Nafai> kenvandine: lemme guess, the picture you posted to identica/twitter I just responded to? :)
<kenvandine> hehe... yup!
<kenvandine> luv me some photobomb in the morning
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, kenvandine
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<sabdfl> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<sabdfl> cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Function stat failed: No such file or directory
<sabdfl> should i be worried about that?
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<sabdfl> i do in fact have a /lib/udev/firmware.sh
<rickspencer3> that sounds rather foundationsy
<rickspencer3> pitti, Keybuk? ^
<rickspencer3> sabdfl, I assume this occured during a dist-upgrade?
<sabdfl> rickspencer3: yup. sorry, i just realised i'm in the wrong channel
<rickspencer3> sabdfl, no problem, we help anyone who pops in here ;)
<sabdfl> i'll head over there
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let us know if it doesn't get working for you
<fagan> seb128: I got a broken update in lucid there
<seb128> broken what?
<fagan> It failed to set up initframfs
 * fagan pastebins the output
<seb128> fagan, not really desktopish
<fagan> ill go to devel
<seb128> it was discussed there some minutes ago
<fagan> ah
<kklimonda> fagan, bug 519855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<seb128> fagan, <cjwatson> sabdfl: you should be able to apply http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39011493/udev-firmware.patch and then 'update-initramfs -u' again
<fagan> thats it
<fagan> so its known anyway ill just hang about for the update
<rickspencer3> ccheney, hey, what's up with libsoup porting stuff?
<Nafai> Is that what is holding back gnome-gmail-notifier? :)
<seb128> Nafai, ?
<Nafai> seb128, gnome-gmail-notifier isn't currently installable in lucid because of a missing dependency on libsoup
<seb128> no it's not?
<seb128> I can install it there
<seb128> and libsoup has not changed recently
<seb128> could you give details on the error?
<Nafai> Sure, just a sec
<Nafai> http://gist.github.com/300454 <- what happens when I try to install it
<Nafai> updated lucid last night
<seb128> Nafai, ah, I've the old lib still installed
<Nafai> ah, that would be it
<seb128> Nafai, somebody should probably port that package to libsoup2.4
<seb128> 2.2 is deprecated
<Nafai> maybe I could attack that soon if I get far enough ahead; I also want to port it to app indicators so I can use it
<dobey> that *must* be unmaintained upstream... 2.2 was dead years ago
<chrisccoulson> i think it probably is unmaintained. there is this instead, which already uses the messaging indicator: https://edge.launchpad.net/gm-notify/
<dobey> well it was 2 years ago that evolution-webcal switched to explicitly requiring 2.4 instead of supporting both 2.4 and 2.2
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: does that one support domain accounts or just gmail.com?
<Nafai> and of course their PPA doesn't have packages for lucid
<chrisccoulson> Nafai, i'm not sure. i don't have any need for that
<chrisccoulson> it seems gnome-gmail-notifier still has some commits recently, but just no tarballs
<chrisccoulson> we should probably get gm-notify in universe
<chrisccoulson> (or find someone interested to get it in to universe)
<pitti> re
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<desrt> why is libglib in /lib these days?
<seb128> desrt, devicekit-disks uses it iirc
<pitti> desrt: it's used by upstart
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i think its almost done this time, it hasn't popped up any more large sets of unknown symbols
<desrt> it breaks the glib build :(
<seb128> how so?
<desrt> libtool sees things in /lib before the in-tree ones
<desrt> just wondering if you guys have any experience working around this...
<seb128> no
<seb128> never got an issue due to that
<seb128> pitti, wb
<seb128> pitti, so libgpod was broken, I noticed when testing the new version
<desrt> hm.  maybe i can workaround libtool
<seb128> pitti, it still relied on /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/20-libgpod-sysinfo-extended.fdi to be called
<seb128> pitti, teuf just ported git to udev though, I uploaded that to lucid now
<seb128> pitti, should be working again now, and one less hal user
<tgpraveen12> is gnome-user-share present in default install in lucid? it is reqd for bluetooth receive to work
<seb128> no
<seb128> how so?
<chrisccoulson> it's only needed for obex push
<tgpraveen12> seb128: wouldnt that cause some problems as in the 2.30 series gnome-bluetooth has a receive button in prefs which basically opens gnome user share?
<seb128> we can patch the button out
<chrisccoulson> the button should just hide if it's not installed shouldn't it?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't notice that button before
<tgpraveen12> hmm well the button was added because it is not at all clear how receiveing a file should work
<tgpraveen12> (imho gnome-bluetooth should have handled it but upstream devs dont agree) anyways if gnome user share is not present
<tgpraveen12> then there is no way to receive a file via bluetooth.
<chrisccoulson> gnome-user-share would be great if i didn't have to install apache for the webdav stuff that i'm never going to use
<chrisccoulson> tgpraveen12 - can you not use the obex-ftp backend in gvfs to browse files?
<tgpraveen12> which is a huge problem. iirc asac had commented on a bug regarding this that it might be added in the future
<chrisccoulson> that gnome-user-share might be added?
<tgpraveen12> chrisccoulson: exactly why it should have been handled by gnome-bluetooth itself
<tgpraveen12> the problem with what u say is that many phones do not support browse files mode i think
<tgpraveen12> eg my blackberry pearl 8100
<pitti> seb128: sweet, great to hear
<chrisccoulson> tgpraveen12: i agree that having bluetooth push support is great, but gnome-user-share also has a webdav backend, that 99% of users will probably never use
<chrisccoulson> and that pulls in apache
<chrisccoulson> and the design of it makes it not possible to split
<tgpraveen12> hence only thing i can do is install gnome user share. but a normal user will never be able to figure this all out. in fact there are many many bug reports on this on many bug trackers and hence the button was added to make this
<tgpraveen12> what easier
<tgpraveen12> chrisccoulson: i agree completely but having broken bluetooth is really very bad esp with lucid being LTS and will be installed by many companies on their laptop,dekstop offerings
<tgpraveen12> just for ref. fedora does ship gnome user share
<chrisccoulson> tgpraveen12 - gnome-user-share pulls in apache (which would take up several MB on the CD if it were to be installed by default), to enable functionality that most people will probably never use
<tgpraveen12> chrisccoulson: i agree. but some other solution should be found then. coz having broken bluetooth is really bad.
<tgpraveen12> perhaps blueman
<tgpraveen12> or talking with upstream
<seb128> we could perhaps split gnome-user-share binaries?
<baptistemm> there only one binary
<baptistemm> hmm, actually there are the capplet and the daemon which handle the bluetooth and webdav
<pitti> kenvandine: I think we ought to drop https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-empathy-indicator for lucid; empathy seems to work reasonably well, and I think we should rather keep it instead of ripping it open all over again for lucid (especially not after alpha-3); WDYT?
<seb128> we could perhaps build a gnome-user-share version doing only bluetooth?
<pitti> seb128: since we can't have robert, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdmsetup won't see any progress anytime soon; is that something that interests you? (like doing some parts of it in an afternoon, to do some coding)
<pitti> I remember that you mentioned it recently
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: it keeps being a target of opportunity
<seb128> I think adding options which are custom.conf ones should be easy
<seb128> since we have the infrastructure for those
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> gconf ones might not be so trivial
<seb128> I would like at least to have a "disable sound"
 * rickspencer3 puts fingers in ears
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, tgpraveen12, FYI https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570624
<seb128> or turn sound off by default
<pitti> seb128: so, ok if I assign it to you, and you pick what you want/like/is easy?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570624 in general "Hide the apache related UI when apache is not installed?" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<davidbarth> pitti: hi; could you nudge the burndown chart crontab before my review call please? ;)
<pitti> seb128: as a hack, it could call "echo 'gconftool blabla' | su gdm" or so?
<seb128> pitti, right, please assign to me
<pitti> davidbarth: you want an update now? sure
<davidbarth> pitti: let me know if i can do it next time without bothering you, thanks
<didrocks> one build, one try, and adding gconf key for showing or not tooltip on metacity decorator works like a charm \o/
<pitti> davidbarth: running (don't worry, it's no biggie)
<tgpraveen12> from the bug "trying to save 2 megs of dependencies."  like i said upstream is not interested in fixing this
<pitti> did rocks!
<pitti> seb128: done (and postponed the uninteresting bits)
<didrocks> pitti: heh ;)
<pitti> oh, hang on, "face browser toggle" is not what I think it is
<pitti> it's just a simple setting
<didrocks> pitti: that just show how metacity code is well designed, I'm afraid ;)
<pitti> "afraid"?
<didrocks> pitti: "afraid" that it's not because I rocks ;)
 * pitti sighs, now people complain about stuff that works!
 * pitti hugs didrocks, you rock either way
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<tgpraveen12> should i do something to make this problem be solved
<tgpraveen12> (bugs are already filed since long)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> pitti, we can't do anything with it
<pitti> kenvandine: so I understood from the whiteboard
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson, gnome-user-share pulls 2 371ko in karmic in a standard gnome installation
<pitti> kenvandine: ack
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - that's unpacked isn't it?
<baptistemm> no
<baptistemm> I meant will all dependencies
<baptistemm> apache has been splitted to be shipped as a component without pulling the system server part (init script and whatnot)
<seb128> reading that upstream bug apache doesn't need to be installed
<seb128> we could maybe make it not installed an g-u-s work with bluetooth only by default
<seb128> tgpraveen12, work on the changes and send patches?
<baptistemm> sure, I didn't tested how it works
<seb128> there is just too much to do
<seb128> and nobody really interested in bluetooth there
<seb128> there = in the active contributors set
<tgpraveen12> hmm sorry but am not really got any experience/knowledge
<baptistemm> I can try to do it, I just need to find the time
<seb128> ok, so nothing you should make out of waiting
<seb128> or trying to find motivated contributors
<baptistemm> yeah, it should not that hard
<chrisccoulson> i can do it in my spare time, in exchange for beer
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<baptistemm> tgpraveen12, open the bug in lp please
<tgpraveen12> baptistemm: what should the bug be about? split apache from gus?
<chrisccoulson> make gus share work without apache
<baptistemm> like "make g-u-s installable without apache"
<tgpraveen12> done.
<tgpraveen12> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+bug/519953
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519953 in gnome-user-share "make g-u-s installable without apache" [Undecided,New]
<tgpraveen12> ok folks bye.
<bjf> bryceh, what causes the "searching for available drivers" to run? i'm seeing it after every reboot on a laptop with intel video
<rickspencer3> bjf, sounds rather like a jockey issue
<bjf> rickspencer3, how do I go about debugging it?
<rickspencer3> bjf, I suppose look at the log files and such
<rickspencer3> maybe pitti has some documentation for debugging jockey
<pitti> bjf: right, known to me
<pitti> I suspect the recently rewritten dbusmenu stuff which changed d-bus API
<pitti> bjf: it's on my list to fix
<seb128> pitti, they added a timestamp parameter to some api yes
<seb128> should be easy to change
<pitti> seb128: also renamed the bus name, no?
<pitti> right, I don't expect it to be hard, I just didn't have time to look into it yet
<seb128> pitti, should /dev/sdb have a ID_FS_USAGE?
<bjf> pitti, thanks, didn't know if it was known (but now I do)
<seb128> pitti, I think that's transparent for applications, it should if you use the libraries
<pitti> seb128: why not?
<seb128> pitti, discussing some libgpod udev issue with teuf
<seb128> he has none on his ipod classic apparently
<pitti> seb128: I presume it's a partition table? it should be "other" then
<seb128> ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem
<seb128> I get that set
<pitti> seb128: the DKD_PARTITION_* bits are more interesting for the whole device, though
<pitti> seb128: oh, is it a raw device, i. e. no partitions?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I've /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 where sdb1 is the vfat partition used
<pitti> then ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem on sdb sounds gravely wrong
<seb128> <teuf> seb128: ok, the udev rule could match on DEVTYPE=partition too to avoid matching both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<seb128> <teuf> hmm, though there's is this ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="filesystem" rule
<seb128> <teuf> seems like for once, it's not libgpod that is buggy!
<seb128> I'm being confused on what sdb should be
<seb128> but teuf seems it should not be ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem
<seb128> which is what libgpod filter on
<pitti> it shouldn't indeed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> udev bug?
<pitti> blkid, or rather weird signatures on the device
<pitti> seb128: where are you discussing?
<seb128> #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org
<pitti> seb128: sudo blkid -p /dev/sdb output would be interesting
<seb128> but he's probably on some IRC channels on this IRC too
<seb128> /dev/sdb: LABEL="iPod" UUID="A88B-3652" VERSION="FAT32" TYPE="vfat" USAGE="filesystem"
<pitti> right, he's on freenode as well
<pitti> seb128: so it seems this is mis-formatted to have both a partition table and a file system
<seb128> are you both on some dk channel?
<pitti> #udev
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: disable tooltip on demand is available at bug #519856 on both metacity/mutter/compiz (reporting upstream those 3 was painful). As an additional bonus, the metacity branch contains the last update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519856 in mutter "Disable decorator tooltip with a gconf key" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519856
<seb128> didrocks, you rock
<seb128> kwwii, ^
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<didrocks> do you want me to suscribe u-m-s? or you will put on your schedule later?
<kwwii> didrocks: yes you do rock indeed ;)
<seb128> didrocks, subscribe sponsors for now
<seb128> I'm behind schedule for today
<seb128> I doubt I will look at your caching change or that
<didrocks> no pb, done ;)
<didrocks> ok, no hurry then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> maybe you can convince pitti or mvo to sponsor those ;-)
<seb128> I will have a look tomorrow otherwise
<seb128> I still have to review an app indicator patch in launchpad
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> and to work on nm-applet, upstream commented on my patch some days ago and I want to update that today...
<didrocks> urgh, think about sleeping a little too seb128 :)
<seb128> yeah don't worry
<seb128> I will run for dinner soon
<didrocks> I'm doing liferea now. If I can help you on other things, tell me
<didrocks> enjoy  ;)
<seb128> and to have a look to a friends upgrade which broke
<seb128> hardy to karmic
<seb128> he didn't want to do all the stages upgrade
<seb128> didrocks, did you get a reply for cheese?
<seb128> didrocks, you can keep doing upgrades from the version page
<didrocks> seb128: not yet :/
<seb128> there is pessulus, anjuta to upgrade
<seb128> gimp
<seb128> gtkspell
<seb128> and some others
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will certainly sleep early today, but I still can do pessulus and anuta
<didrocks> anjuta*
<seb128> you should call it a day now
<seb128> and do those tomorrow morning
<seb128> no hurry
<didrocks> let's see if after dinner time I'm motivated to do some updates ;)
<baptistemm_> hi there
<baptistemm_> I've just updated my lucid install and had an error with update-initamfs, the same than reported earlier
<baptistemm_> cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: --> no such file
<seb128> wait for the new udev update to be build and installable
<baptistemm_> okay
<baptistemm_> thanks a lot
<seb128> np
<seb128> bbl, dinner and debugging upgrade for a friend on the way
<chrisccoulson> good evening everyone
<Nafai> evening chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey Nafai, how are you?
<Nafai> Doing well!
<Nafai> Having fun with gdb at the moment :)
<baptistemm_> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm_
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - what are you debugging in gdb at the moment?
<Nafai> got a segfault in my brasero changes, I know why it happens now (something had already been free'd, now figuring out what I need to do to prevent it :))
<baptistemm_> chrisccoulson, I seen you pushed my gnome-terminal changes in a bzr branch, it a normal process ?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - make a copy of it ;)
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm_ - yeah, we work in bzr :)
<chrisccoulson> you can do your changes in bzr if you want, but i'm not sure it's completely necessary
<baptistemm_> hey, there is a patch that make bluetooth optionnal for gnome-user-share
<baptistemm_> I wonder what would be the result with httpd optional too :)
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm_ - we want webdav optional?
<chrisccoulson> yeah;)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, typing with 1 hand ;)
<baptistemm_> bluetooth is at build, and IIRC webdav is at runtime
<mvo> didrocks:  you need sponsoring?
<mvo> seb128: hrm, hrm, bzr-buildpackage does not work with launchpad-integration
<mvo> woah
<mvo> it still uses debian/rules arch-build?
<mvo> that is from ... 1999 or something ;)
<baptistemm_> chrisccoulson, for g-u-s I should move apache-bin from Depends to Suggest ?
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm_ - yes
<baptistemm_> or Recommend?
<baptistemm_> +s
<chrisccoulson> recommends are installed by default, which we don't  want
<didrocks> mvo: oh yes, if you have some time, there are 3 branches attached here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mutter/+bug/519856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519856 in mutter "Disable decorator tooltip with a gconf key" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mvo> didrocks: ok, let me finish my fight with launchpad-integration and then I have a look
<pitti> seb128: do we really need X-GNOME-AutoRestart=true in r/share/applications/nautilus.desktop ?
<pitti> it breaks nautilus -q
 * pitti chmods it to 0 for the moment
<pitti> is that just a fallback for crashes?
<seb128> pitti, yes it's for crashes
<mvo>  * debian/rules:
<seb128> idem for gnome-panel
<mvo>     - removed arch-build target (very pre bzr-builddeb)
<seb128> mvo, hehe, that's sort of why I pinged you for this one
<seb128> mvo, you are the one who wrote that old and unknown magic
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> seb128: and now its GONE
<mvo> maybe I should have kept it? job security?
<didrocks> mvo: sweet, thanks ;)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mvo> seb128: all good now, bzr-buildpackage with DTRT now
 * mvo hugs james_w for bzr-buildpackage love
<james_w> wassat?
<mvo> james_w: just a kudos for bzr-builddeb, I love it
<james_w> nice :-)
<james_w> I added bzr dh_make the other day
<mvo> seet
<james_w> cd upstream
<mvo> sweet
<james_w> bzr dh_make <package> <version> http://upstream.org/upstream....tar.gz
<james_w> bzr bd
<james_w> if you don't have an upstream branch in bzr then just do it from outside a branch and it will create a branch for you in ./<package>
<seb128> dinner, bbl
<didrocks> seb128: I'll begin tomorrow morning with some updates, too tired now ;)
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too. Don't go to bed too late :)
<seb128> don't worry, thanks :-)
 * pitti waves goodnight, too
<baptistemm_> chrisccoulson, g-u-s can be run without http but nothing prevent on to try to start webdav sharing, but actually that's doesnt work
<didrocks> good night pitti
<baptistemm_> s/on /one/
<pitti> bon nuit didrocks
<seb128> asac, good work, got mono to build on armel! :-)
<seb128> baptistemm_, we should probably hide the ui control for it if it's not running
<baptistemm_> or disable it?
<seb128> right
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> its impressive how deep mono got entrenched in our desktop
<asac> through indicator applet pushing mono bindings
<asac> or indicator-something (cant remember)
<jcastro> asac: yeah for the app indicators
<seb128> asac, indicator-application
<seb128> asac, well it's just build-depends, thing need to build bindings
<seb128> you could say the same about python
<asac> seb128: "just" is the wrong word here. its capable of breaking full desktop stack if its failiing on a specific arch ;)
<asac> at least build-breaking :)
<asac> and yes. there certainly is other stuff that would kill us even harder :)
<seb128> well you could say the same about any lib basically
<seb128> if gtk doesn't build on armel you are in trouble
<seb128> or glib
<seb128> or dbus
<seb128> or ...
<seb128> <zillion things we use in the desktop set>
<Laney> asac: good work on the fix!
<asac> seb128: thats basically what i said. yes.
<asac> Laney: thx
<Laney> lp takes longer to generate diffs these days
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> desktopcouch is demanding an administrator password from me to view it :/
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, any idea what's up
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> damn!
<kenvandine> rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<kenvandine> and kill desktopcouch
<rickspencer3> in that order?
<kenvandine> chad had a branch to fix it
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> ug, four instances of couchdb are running
<rickspencer3> kill all those?
<kenvandine> killall beam.smp desktopcouch-service
<rickspencer3> and couchjs?
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> killall beam desktopcouch-service
<kenvandine> for single core box
<kenvandine> i am checking on that bug
<kenvandine> i thought they uploaded that fix last week
<kenvandine> hope it didn't sneak back in :)
<rickspencer3> I'll just kill -9 everything
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, no love, it still wants an admin password
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> and now it won't start from apps
<rickspencer3> :/
<kenvandine> well... hang on
<kenvandine> ok, chad says you don' thave to delete the ini file
<kenvandine> but it doesn't matter
<kenvandine> you just need to really restart it
<kenvandine> kill those processes and make sure they are dead
<kenvandine> ok... hang on ... maybe you do need to axe it
<rickspencer3> everything is dead
<kenvandine> ok, hang on ... waiting for chad :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<kenvandine> he has it fixed in trunk
<kenvandine> basically couchdb likes to overwrite it's ini file sometimes
<rickspencer3> ken, this is silly
<rickspencer3> no stress
<rickspencer3> I'm going to go to the gym, come back, and keep working on couchgrid on my netbook
<rickspencer3> (without dist-upgrading it)
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> I'll do what I can to help you debug tomorrow
<kenvandine> rickspencer3,  grep -- -hashed- ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html && dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.quit && rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<rickspencer3> <a id="there" href="http://SlvaZtTHkb:-hashed-c9bd3d75310eb431d8d4d6719ee98459d36b3488,78ac21c8dd9864cae943396c0653fcdd@localhost:42513/_utils">take me
<rickspencer3> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<rickspencer3> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<kenvandine> ah, cause we killed it
<kenvandine> part of his command was stopping it nicely :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> so how do I start it again?
<kenvandine> the second command
<kenvandine> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<kenvandine> the fix for this should get uploaded friday
<rickspencer3> so I am dead in the water on my desktop until Friday?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> this will fix it
<rickspencer3> that's cool, I just won't dist-upgrade my netbook until then
<kenvandine> but it might happen again
<kenvandine> nothing to do with the update
<kenvandine> something makes couchdb want to change that ini file
<kenvandine> it seems random
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> just reboot?
<kenvandine> it hit me last week
<rickspencer3> reinstall couch?
<kenvandine> you still need to run this command
<kenvandine> reboot and run both of these commands
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> just to get back to a sane state
<kenvandine> it should only affect futon
<kenvandine> apps can still use it
<kenvandine> i think :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, gwibber won't start, my apps won't start
<kenvandine> ok, maybe i was wrong
<kenvandine> ok... easy
<kenvandine> rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<kenvandine> and reboot
<kenvandine> gwibber using desktopcouch has helped uncover some of these issues
<kenvandine> real desktop apps that you interact with...
<kenvandine> if dc goes away, you know it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, okay, rebooting
<milanbv> guys, I'm glad to announce you an awesome reporter allowed me to fix the old random bug that destroyed /etc/passwd and /etc/groups when using users-admin
<kenvandine> milanbv, excellent
<milanbv> some ugly script had added an extra ':' in a line in /etc/group (the one for 'audio' group), which the system-tools-backends did not like at all (quite stupid error checking)
<milanbv> a one-liner was enough! and it had been around for a few years! ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, futon works now
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sweet
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I had a nice infinite loop in my couchgrid test code
<rickspencer3> add 1300+ records before it gave up
<dobey> doh. i gotta remember to bug james_w tomorrow
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, anything I should wrt logging a bug or what not?
<kenvandine> bug is logged and fix committed
<kenvandine> don't have the # handy
<kenvandine> he has another bug to fix then release
<rickspencer3> np
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - are you going to do a stb release now, or do you have a patch i can upload?
<rickspencer3> also, gwibber seemed to start faster, maybe because desktopcouch was already running?
<milanbv> oh, don't worry
<chrisccoulson> and is it backportable to the other supported releases?
<milanbv> yeah, this is highly backportable
<milanbv> (one line)
<milanbv> but I guess you can wait for Lucid
<milanbv> since the changes in 2.29 have mitigated the problem
<chrisccoulson> if it's easily backportable, then the change would probably be worth a SRU for the current releases
<milanbv> http://git.gnome.org/browse/system-tools-backends-clone/commit/?id=5bad3f88f5e28fd9c1b62e1da6ff062d520ccc61
<chrisccoulson> but i will ask pitti that
<milanbv> I'm adding a task against Jaunty
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - i'm not sure you can do that (i know that i can't)
<milanbv> yeah, I'm just candidating for backport
<milanbv> actually this applies from Hardy to Karmic :D
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably. but don't worry about intrepid
<chrisccoulson> that's EOL soon, and i suspect that most people will have moved on from that now ;)
<milanbv> OK
<milanbv> BTW, that's bug 160862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160862 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin (System->Administration->Users and Groups) overwrites group file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160862
<milanbv> going to bed, have good day/night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'm subscribed to that one
<chrisccoulson> thanks! :)
<milanbv> no problem, I'm quite happy to have eventually tackled that one ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, thanks for helping me get desktopcouch back up
<rickspencer3> bbl
<kwwii> erm, are we shipping with GRUB2 in lucid?
<kwwii> ok, I take that question back
<kwwii> night
<dobey> uhm, we did in karmic no? :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I've updated the launchpad-integration merge for mvo's (better) build-from-bzr work in trunk.  Do you want to fight bzr again today, or shall I try to extricate my changes from the clutches of rich-root?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, No progress on bzr as of yet.  It might be easier just to send the diff...
<seb128> mvo did use trunk?
<seb128> didn't?
<robert_ancell> *sigh* mono+dpkg is hard...
<RAOF> seb128: mvo did use trunk, but my branches hadn't landed there yet.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Want some help? :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, just following the discussion in #ubuntu-devel as to why the last version of launchpad-integration failed to build...
<RAOF> Ah, right.  Yes, that's one of the things my branch fixes :)
<robert_ancell> oh good.  just trying to upgrade the branch now, if not I'm just going to manually merge everything
<robert_ancell> upgrade failed.  interestingly it doesn't seem to be stacked anymore
<RAOF> I'm happy to provide a new, non-rich-root branch for you to merge.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, ok, please do
<RAOF> Because there are some file moves in there, which make simply applying the diff a little more difficult.
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, are you looking at the gdmsetup tool now?
<seb128> robert_ancell, not really, but it was either we found somebody to take responsibility for the spec or dropped it
<seb128> I told pitti to assign it to me as a target of opportunity
<seb128> since having lucid not having an option to not make noise would suck
<seb128> and nobody seems to be interested or having free time for it
<seb128> I will probably not have free slots for it either though
<seb128> :-(
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I was looking at it the other day - there's a community tool that was made - https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<seb128> is that the pygtk code calling command lines?
<seb128> ie sudo -u gdm gconftool....
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> I'm not sure I like that ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, the real difficulty is that you can't read the config without root access.  Although I noticed someone has changed gdmsetup to run through sudo now
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ^ was that required for the session changes?
<robert_ancell> seb128, you don't know of a way to access gconf for another user do you?
<seb128> he's sleeping
<seb128> gdmsetup is not called through sudo
<seb128> but the polkit dialog is displayed on run now
<seb128> which is weird
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i thought that was a bit weird
<robert_ancell> it must access something requiring polkit on startup
<robert_ancell> annoyingly the button didn't realise that
<seb128> that would explain
<seb128> gconf as an another user, good question
<robert_ancell> I was looking through the docs but it doesn't seem possible
<istaz> is there an official channel for desktopcouch? #desktopcouch seems kinda empty
<robert_ancell> (or at least sanely possible)
<bratsche> What's the status of sound-juicer these days?  Anyone know?
<seb128> bratsche, not really actively maintained I think
<seb128> istaz, not sure but kenvandine probably knows
<bratsche> Is there a better alternative yet?
<seb128> nothing newer no I think
<seb128> the current official GNOME way is to use rhythmbox I think
<bratsche> Okay, there's a patch I want to write for it later then.
<seb128> but I don't think it's any better
<istaz> seb128: ok thanks
<bratsche> Yeah, banshee lets me rip CDs but sound-juicer does a better job of detecting what the CD is so I still want to use it.
<seb128> robert_ancell, gconf-editor can set mandatory key using the gconf default policykit service thing...maybe gdm could do something similar
<robert_ancell> seb128, is that the same as a key default?  Can you do that on a per-user basis?
<bratsche> Has anyone here ever used rsvg from Python?  The example code that comes with python-rsvg doesn't even seem to work.
<seb128> robert_ancell, no in fact it seems to be made to write system defaults only :-(
<seb128> bratsche, not me
<robert_ancell> seb128, that seems the problem, the gdm default is the same as for all users
<seb128> we could set system default key then
<seb128> no need to change the gdm user one
<seb128> excepted that some keys are used by normal session too...
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-11
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Try lp:~raof/launchpad-integration/rich-root-I-stab-thee
<robert_ancell> RAOF, lol :)
<robert_ancell> merging...
<robert_ancell> testing...
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I shall take the lack of comments as an indication that all's going well :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yup, I'm just being paranoid and checking upgrading works
<RAOF> Thank you :)
 * Amaranth tries to remember how many times git has changed repo formats
 * RAOF thought the answer to that was “0”
 * Amaranth gives RAOF a prize
<mclasen> robert_ancell: you can look at what I've done in my accounts-dialog for gdm gconf settings
<robert_ancell> mclasen, ah, thanks
<mclasen> its not nice...dconf will save us
<mclasen> right, desrt ?
<kenvandine> istaz, #ubuntuone is the best place
<kenvandine> istaz, and #couchdb
<kenvandine> but the desktopcouch devs are in #ubuntuone for sure
<kenvandine> look for CardinalFang or aquarius
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sorry, I got busy.  I tested everything (including building via PPA) so it's all ready to go.  We just need someone with core dev permissions to build from bzr
<robert_ancell> I've got "get core dev membership" on my list now :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, also, not sure about the merges now - are the two pending merge requests now obsolete?
<baptistemm> howdy
<pitti> Bonjour mes amis
<baptistemm> hello pitti
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> hey baptistemm
<pitti> o/
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for the sponsoring btw :)
<mvo> didrocks: no worries, it was very little work, you did a good job
<didrocks> thanks :)
<al-maisan> Hello there! Just installed lucid alpha2 on one of my laptops and the mouse/keyboard are both frozen after a few seconds on the gdm screen
<al-maisan> is this a known issue? Any ideas how to fix this?
<didrocks> al-maisan: is it when you press enter, for instance?
<didrocks> al-maisan: try uninstalling plymouth
<al-maisan> will do.
<al-maisan> didrocks: it is not related to pressing the enter key .. it happens even when I don't do anything ..
<didrocks> al-maisan: ok, that can still be related to plymouth and wrong vt (like if you switch to another vt and then switch to vt7 again, that should work)
<al-maisan> didrocks: it happens even in this case i.e. I switched to vt1 immediately after startup and could log on and work normally .. then switched back to vt7 and the mouse/keyboard froze a few seconds later
<al-maisan> I am starting up with "nomodeset" FWIW
<didrocks> al-maisan: yeah, try first to uninstall plymouth :)
<al-maisan> will do.
<al-maisan> didrocks: uninstalling plymouth solved the problem, thanks!
<didrocks> al-maisan: y/w ;)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<baptistemm> hey hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm, how are you?
<baptistemm> fine
<didrocks> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you too?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks ;) You?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks: yeah, i'm good thanks. i got an early night last night, so i'm not as tired today :)
<didrocks> heh, no need for coffee?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i still need coffee ;)
<chrisccoulson> vish - i got your gpm bug last night (for the second time now)
<chrisccoulson> gpm gets its knickers in a twist somewhere and never catches the fact that X isn't idle any more
<chrisccoulson> so, once i've figured out what is going on, i can fix it :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - did Gerr C ask you if you wanted to be assigned to bug 255420?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255420 in update-manager "E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255420
<chrisccoulson> (i'm just asking, because he seems to be going around random bugs and just assigning them to people)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks, I close this one, its not a update-manager issue (its just the messanger)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - thanks. he also assigned a random dpkg task too. i'll close that one as well
<seb128> good morning there
<seb128> seems I overslept today
<chrisccoulson> he seb128
<chrisccoulson> s/he/hey
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey seb128, good to have some rest, heh?  )
<seb128> didrocks, indeed, I went to bed late and I decide to go back to sleep for an hour this morning
<seb128> which turned to be over an hour ;-)
<didrocks> that means you needed it :-)
<mvo> the joys of jetlag
 * mvo couldn't sleep either
<pitti> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what time did you go to bed last night then? i think you were still around when i signed out..
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, 2am
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but I closed IRC earlier
<seb128> and I need to sleep at night ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i got to bed before 1 am last night ;)
<^arky^>  hi, can anyone help with this error  bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDi
<seb128> not really a destkop question
<^arky^> seb128: sorry
<didrocks> seb128: oh, thinking about it. How do you test seahorse-plugins? I just tried to sign something when updating it before uploading, but as my passphrase was cache , so, I got only the confirmation dialog. I didn't notice the "clear password" bug. Do you each time unlog/relog to check the gpg passphrase dialog box?
<seb128> didrocks, I usually restart my session
<seb128> or use a guest session
<seb128> or a test user in Xephyr
<seb128> the Xephyr one is probably easier in this case
<didrocks> ok, good to know. Will do it next time, sorry
<seb128> you just need to make a gpg key for that user or copy yours over
<seb128> why do you think I say "session restart brb" often on new GNOME days ;-)
<didrocks> heh, sure ;-)
<didrocks> I was only focussed on the "I can sign something"
<didrocks> and so, the box was displayed, but only the confirmation one :/
 * didrocks feels guilty
<seb128> didrocks, you broke gdmsetup apparently btw
<seb128> now it asks for polkit dialog on start
<seb128> but still doesn't unlock the gui
<seb128> and reset the autologin setting
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I ask for a key which seems triggering polkit dialog. I saw you discussed that with robert. I will have a look how to get it without the dialog
<didrocks> reset the autologin setting?
<seb128> I use autologin
<seb128> but now when I start gdmsetup it gets unset
<seb128> I run into that bug twice in a week
<seb128> running it to see you default session chang
<seb128> closing without doing anything there
<didrocks> hum, crap. Don't know how I can have an impact on that. Let me try that this morning
<seb128> and on next login I get the gdm screen
<seb128> pitti, ^ btw
<didrocks> seb128: I finish the anjuta update and work on that, so
<seb128> pitti, didrocks: the polkit dialog is because you need privileges to ask the daemon about configs
<seb128> that's what robert said yesterday at least
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see
<didrocks> seb128: right, I use what robert added to access it from the daemon, dbus + polkit
<pitti> seb128: well, I wouldn't mind that, if it was unlocked right away
<seb128> right, that's a bug
<seb128> not sure why it was working in karmic
<didrocks> pitti: is it possible to ask "only display the polkit dialog for write access"?
<didrocks> that sounds better
<seb128> maybe robert wasn't reading values from there
<pitti> didrocks: if reading from the daemon is PK protected, then you'll need the dialog
<pitti> didrocks: you could make the default gdm policy less strict about reading
<pitti> (provided that reading and changing are two different privileges)
<seb128> or we need to allow desktop users
<didrocks> pitti: I guess that's better, we don't know to restrict on reading
<didrocks> s/know/need
<pitti> org.gnome.displaymanager.settings.write
<seb128> we were speaking about extra desktop rights
<pitti> that's the only privilege I see
<seb128> ie changing clock
<pitti> it doesn't seem to have one for reading at all?
<didrocks> I'll have a look this morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know if somebody raised Gerry C behaviour to be an issue or contacted him about his changes?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - someone has sent an email to him with a link to documentation
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> but he still continues to assign random bugs to people and add tasks
<seb128> I will talk to pedro when he's there
<seb128> mvo, hello
<seb128> mvo, how do I add an apt source key from the ui tools?
<seb128> mvo, I've enough of getting update-manager telling me that the ddeb source is not trusted after every refresh ;-)
<mvo> seb128: download the key from a trusted locationand add it via software-sources
<didrocks> autologin is broken in my netbook as I have en encrypted /home/<user>
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100682
<chrisccoulson> i think people are tired of reverting his changes now
<pitti> I need to run out for about two hours
<baptistemm> wow snow everywhere
<seb128> pitti, see you later
<seb128> mvo, did you see my question before?
<chrisccoulson> ah, i think i can see a race in gpm which might cause it to blank the display when it shouldn't do
<chrisccoulson> ^^vish
<didrocks> seb128: I guess the answer was: mvo | seb128: download the key from a trusted locationand add it via software-sources
<seb128> ok, I got disconnected I think
<didrocks> seb128: the two bugs (which had the same cause as I infer) in gdmsetup are now fixed
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: thanks (not really useful and not something I find easy to do so I don't really a normal user do it but thanks)
<seb128> didrocks, ah nice, what was it?
<seb128> I don't see a normal user...
<seb128> mvo, don't we have automagic adding keys for ppa and that sort of things?
<didrocks> seb128: in fact, robert_ancell is loading the user accounts in an asynchrounous mode (as we can have a lot of data). As I just take one key, I grab it in synchronous mode. So, I didn't took into account the "loaded" variable and triggered a write request. As the autologin settings wasn't received at this time, it writes the default as "no autologin" :)
<seb128> didrocks, why do you trigger a write request before any change?
<seb128> mvo, btw ignore the lpi build failure, I sponsored a fixed version
<didrocks> seb128: the write request was triggered by the "default_session_combo_box_changed_cb" when setting default value in it.
<seb128> didrocks, ok, you fixed that too I guess?
<didrocks> seb128: right, it's just one line fix :)
<didrocks> if (loaded)
<didrocks> and it fixes the two bugs
<mvo> seb128: normal users do not add ddebs
<seb128> mvo, well it's true for any source
<mvo> seb128: we have a way to add PPAs more easily, but if we say "add repo from random place with random key" we can as well just remove the entire authentication handling
<seb128> well, it's not a random place, it's a canonical server
<mvo> right, so we could add a ddeb exception, but I'm not sure if that is worth the effort. but its trivial to just add the ddeb signing key to the ubuntu keyring if we fully trust that arhcive
 * seb128 read the gpg manpage to see how to retrieve a random gpg key from the internet
<seb128> shrug, I didn't do that for a while ;-)
<seb128> I'm still not convinced about "security" there
<seb128> and why we can trust ppa and not other website, since we don't check ppa content anyway
<seb128> there could be as much crack in there than somewhere else
<didrocks> hum, autologin is really broken: doesn't work on encrypted /home/<user> and if you have a delayed login and click on a user, no prompt about a password (which can seems logical on the default user), but also on others! and this make gdm crash…
<didrocks> I'll log bugs on them, if they don't already exist
<seb128> didrocks, how do you want it to work on encrypted userdir?
<seb128> didrocks, the principle is that you need a key to unlock those...
<seb128> ie you need to enter your password
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I mean, we should disable autologin on those user
<seb128> there is a bug about that I think already
<seb128> dunno about the timed login thing
<seb128> use apport to send the crash ;-)
<didrocks> right, doing that :-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll work on bug #446743 after FF if you don't mind. should be easy (but I have other priorities for UNE and other WI first)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446743 in gdm "gdmsetup allows autologin even when home directories are encrypted" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446743
<seb128> didrocks, sure, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I got a reject on liferea's upload
<seb128> why?
<didrocks> in main
<seb128> not in desktop set I guess?
<seb128> ok, I will sponsor that
<didrocks> checking
<seb128> where is it?
<didrocks> right, not in desktop set. I've just adapted ted's patch for the debian/patches/series: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu/lucid/liferea/notification-append/+merge/19050
<seb128> did pc speaker started beeping today for other people too?
<mvo> seb128: seahorse lets me enter my passphrase in clear text and does not show "*" - known issue
<seb128> mvo, yes, blame it on didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: bug #520099
<seb128> mvo, bug #520099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520099 in seahorse-plugins "gpg password prompt showing password in clear text" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520099
<didrocks> blame upstream too :)
<seb128> didrocks, do you work on debugging that btw?
<seb128> didrocks, or are you waiting on upstream to reply?
<didrocks> I've opened the bug a couple of hours ago. If they don't reply tomorrow, I'll have a look. Do you think I should work on that now?
<seb128> didrocks, well I think it ought to be fixed before weekend if possible
<seb128> but waiting a bit for people who have a clue about the bug before looking seems fair enough
<didrocks> seb128: that's why I was thinking tomorrow, last delay before working on it :)
<didrocks> I just opened the bug this morning, so
<didrocks> maybe, trying to ping them on IRC
<seb128> mvo, btw dunno if you have seen my comment before I disconnected this morning but lpi ftbfs has been taken care of now, no need to look at it
<seb128> didrocks, they don't do IRC I think
<mvo> seb128: what was the error?
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<seb128> mvo, the mono build broke trying to creating some temp file
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I mailed robert about it
<seb128> mvo, not your fault, robert apparently didn't merge all the changes from raof before asking for sponsoring
<seb128> mvo, the fix was to export some mono environment variable in the rules
<seb128> mvo, don't ask me for details I'm not a mono guy :-)
<seb128> I just sponsored the new changes from raof there
<seb128> mvo, your cleaning to use bzr-buildpackage worked fine btw, thanks for that ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> didrocks: I can have a look, it looks trivial from the diff
<seb128> Laney, is mono is the same 2.4 = lts situation than gnome-sharp?
<seb128> mvo, seahorse you mean? that would rock ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: they replace gtkentry by gtkentrybuffer, don't have a clue about the last one :)
<Laney> seb128: I don't think gtk# is doing regular releases until gnome 3
 * mvo test builds
<seb128> Laney, ok thanks
<hyperair> Laney: which sucks. banshee isn't going to sprout GIO support on Ubuntu until gtk# sprouts support. or was it glib#
<Laney> hyperair: this is why people are writing add ons like gtk#beans
<hyperair> Laney: right, but we aren't stuffing that into our archives, are we?
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> I guess we could
<hyperair> could we?
<Laney> better that than apps start bundling
<hyperair> hmm true
<asac> didrocks: hey. had time to check if there are issues with installing n-l-efl in parallel?
<pitti> re
<didrocks> asac: not yet, I told yesterday that I'll have a look on Friday. I'm triaging more than 6 monthes of bugs on netbook-launcher today :)
<didrocks> re pitti
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how is your day?
<seb128> okish so far
<seb128> not as productive as I wanted
<seb128> but it's often like that ;-)
<seb128> got sidetracked looking at some bugs
<seb128> and discussing some issues on IRC
<seb128> what about you?
<asac> didrocks: right. sorry. i think yesterday my clock was one day off .... so i filed it as "tomorrow" ;)
<didrocks> asac: let's say your clock still suffers from jetlag :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i would hope thats the explanation
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm ok. i just went out at lunch to see some daylight :)
<didrocks> mvo: upstream fixed the gnome-keyring thing
<didrocks> euh… seahorse-plugins :)
<mvo> didrocks: was it a missing gtk_entry_set_visible() ;) ?
<didrocks> mvo: not sure, they put the bug as RESOLVED with a short message. I still wait for git trunk to be updated
<didrocks> mvo: I'll ping you :)
<mvo> ok, thanks
<pedro_> salut didrocks, are you maintaining bughugger on universe?
<didrocks> pedro_: hey pedro_, more or less. I think rick would know be interested to subscribe to bughugger bugs
<didrocks> I can still have a look and help there if needed
<didrocks> /s/know//
<pedro_> didrocks, ah ok, because it's failing to start : bug 517441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517441 in bughugger "fails to start, ImportError: No module named quickly.widgets.asynch_task_progressbox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517441
<didrocks> hum, same bug that seb128 had before removing his LP bughugger credential IIRC
<didrocks> oh that one
<seb128> didrocks, no
<seb128> didrocks, wrong depends one
<didrocks> but I fixed the dependency
<pedro_> isn't missing a dependency?
<seb128> did you upload?
<didrocks> 10.02.1, so, it seems yes
<seb128> pedro_, dpkg -l quickly-widgets
<pedro_> ii  quickly-widget 10.02.1
<didrocks> pedro_: also dpkg -l bughugger
<pedro_> ii  bughugger      10.02.1
<didrocks> ok, let me try an a vanilla box
<pedro_> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> thanks pedro_ :)
<seb128> pedro_, python -c "import quickly.widgets"?
<pedro_> ImportError: No module named quickly.widgets
<didrocks> seb128: the depends is there on 10.2.1
<seb128> didrocks, <pedro_> ii  quickly-widget 10.02.1
<didrocks> argh
<seb128> didrocks, it's installed
<didrocks> found it, it's quickly-widgets
<seb128> didrocks, ?
<didrocks> seb128: quickly-widget's' not quicky-widget
<seb128> pedro_, ls /usr/share/pyshared/quickly/widgets/__init__.py
<seb128> didrocks, I've quicky-widget installed, not quickly-widgets
<didrocks> I have the contrary :)
<pedro_> the file is there: 0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-02-02 15:39 /usr/share/pyshared/quickly/widgets/__init__.py
<seb128> didrocks, in fact we have too
<seb128> didrocks, <seb128> pedro_, dpkg -l quickly-widgets
<didrocks> seb128: the source and the bin
<seb128> didrocks, it's just dpkg column
<seb128> which cut the s in the name
<seb128> the files are on disk
<didrocks> oh right
<pedro_> btw i have quickly-widgets installed , it's just dpkg who cut a column
<seb128> you are looking to the wrong issue
<didrocks> true
<seb128> pedro_,  strace python -c "import quickly.widgets" 2>&1 | grep widgets
<seb128> pedro_, on paste.ubuntu.com please
<didrocks> hum, import quickly.widgets should have work :/
<pedro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373952/
<didrocks> pedro_: also, python -c "import quickly; print quicky.__file__" please
<seb128> didrocks, that doesn't work
<seb128> oh, typo
<seb128> quicky -> quickly
<didrocks> oupss, right
<pedro_> didrocks, ImportError: No module named quickly
<didrocks> ok, got it
<didrocks> so, if you don't have the __init__.py file in the parent package, you can't import subpackage
<didrocks> and quickly/__init__.py is in Quickly package
<seb128> didrocks, quickly is not a subpackage though
<seb128> oh, but it's in quickly, right
<didrocks> seb128: widgets is a sub python package, sharing part of the namespace
<seb128> pedro_, install quickly
<didrocks> right
<seb128> it's all a secret plan to get quickly used!
<didrocks> the issue is that we don't want to grab quickly with every project using quickly-widgets
<didrocks> hehe, the contrary TBH ;)
<pedro_> seb128, so true! it's working fine after installing quickly
<seb128> ;-)
 * pedro_ can see the mafia involved on this
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<didrocks> seb128: do you have any idea of how we can do that, avoid the depends (and avoiding overwritting __init__.py with a Replaces)  :)
<didrocks> pedro_: hehe ;)
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 and didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, not really no
 * didrocks hugs pedro_
<seb128> didrocks, out of doing a quickly-base
<seb128> which has the init
<seb128> and quickly-utility
<seb128> and quickly-widgets
<seb128> which depends on the base
<didrocks> seb128: I was thinking about that, maybe that's the best way
<seb128> utility being the software
<didrocks> quickly-utility can still remain quickly? or quickly-core I guess
<seb128> quickly can remain quickly
<seb128> then you can have a quickly-common
<didrocks> good idea
<didrocks> (with only the __init__.py in a first jump)
<didrocks> at the other files are the engine and common lib for templates
<didrocks> in the same round, renaming them python-…
 * didrocks adds a Quickly WI
<Nafai> Good morning!
<pitti> Nafai: bonjour
<didrocks> hey Nafai
 * didrocks just notes down that pedro_ hadn't Quickly installed on his computer :)
<pedro_> didrocks, oh... well... but i do now ;-))
<didrocks> heh
 * seb128 commit and push versions.py hack to let specify series
<seb128> will clean a bit things on versions
<didrocks> seb128: sweet!
<davmor2> pitti: is there a bug for jockey keeps starting up?
<pitti> davmor2: I'm not aware of one; I'll look into this ASAP
<pedro_> seb128, pitti who is currently maintaining pitivi on our side? Robert?
<pitti> pedro_: nobody ATM, I'm afraid
<pedro_> a change is need to be made on the package according to bug 517815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517815 in pitivi "Pitivi needs support for Launchpad Translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517815
<seb128> pedro_, nobody, but I can reply to comment or do packaging changes
<pedro_> seb128, cool! may you have a look into that bug please?
<seb128> pedro_, set it as triaged wishlist
<seb128> I will add it to my list later
<pedro_> seb128, will do, you rock !
<seb128> or rather add it to my list and do it later
<seb128> pedro_, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, the bug day is today?
<pedro_> seb128, yes today is the day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I can maybe help here, if you point me to the doc (good opportunity to learn) :)
<seb128> didrocks, not sure there is a documentation, but those changes are usually easy enough, have a look to some of mvo's package maybe
<seb128> or find somebody desktopish pythonish using lpi
<seb128> rdepends python-launchpad-integration,
<didrocks> oh? it's juste about adding the launchpad api? I've already done that in C and python case
<seb128> software-center
<didrocks> launchpad integration
<seb128> hum
<seb128> in fact pitivi has it already apparently
<didrocks> so, I can do it (later or tomorrow morning, I want to finish first the bug triaging round)
<didrocks> ah?
<seb128> maybe I've been misleaded by the title
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's only building a pot file
<seb128> I will do that with the next upload
<seb128> it's an intltool-update call to add in rules
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so my first understanding from the title was right (for once ;))
<seb128> didrocks, I though they meant lpi item for "translate this application"
<didrocks> yeah, I understood, the title can be misleading
<pitti> davmor2: got it, will upload now
<vish> chrisccoulson: lol , after I logged the gpm blanking bug , i havent noticed the bug :s  [i guess i passed it on to you :D  ]
<vish> it*
<chrisccoulson> vish - i think i can see what the issue is
<chrisccoulson> but you have to be really unlucky
<chrisccoulson> when the idle alarm fires and triggers the callback, there is a finite time before the reset alarm is registered
<vish> yeah , it happens when you least expect  ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you wiggle the mouse in that short period, and the counter resets, then you miss it
<chrisccoulson> at least, that is the only place i can see a race
<vish> hmm... i'll try to reproduce it
<chrisccoulson> i think it's difficult to reproduce
<vish> hence the _try_ :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll add some random sleep()'s later and see if i can reproduce it
<davmor2> pitti: cool :)
<davmor2> seb128: quick query on screen lock should it be on by default and is it because it is LTS that it is on?
<seb128> it should be on by default not especially because it's a lts
<chrisccoulson> davmor2: yes, the default was changed
<seb128> because it's upstream behaviour and some user complaining about walking away and screen not locking
<seb128> users
<seb128> didrocks, pedro_: pitivi uploaded, I added gnome.mk to rules
<seb128> that fix the translation issue and some others
<seb128> (ie no gettext domain)
<davmor2> seb128 chrisccoulson: cool I was hoping that was the case :)  thanks.
<pedro_> seb128, you're great, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the notice :)
<seb128> np
 * dpm thanks seb128, too :)
<rickspencer3> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> hello rickspencer3!
<seb128> how you are?
<rickspencer3> doing well
<rickspencer3> I stayed up a bit late hacking last night, but snuck an extra 25 minutes sleep this morning ;)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, man, seems a lot of folks want us to ship OOo with UNE
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if we should jfdi and do better planning for Lucid +1
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oh? No more noise in the French FOSS ecosystem. Did you see added reaction into the spec?
<rickspencer3> nope
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> I have gotten some email inquiries from folks less comfy with blueprints and such
<desrt> good morning rs3
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> hey desrt
<desrt> word up, did
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> didrocks, seems they really want OOo :/
<rickspencer3> didrocks, can you see all the "requests for feedback" on the blueprint?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, but that was before we introduced abiword
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, there are points now about a lack of presentation software
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, that what we discussed yesterday and on that point, I can agree
<didrocks> I tried to find some lightweight alternatives on the repo
<didrocks> didn't find anything relevant appart from LaTeX :)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> wonder what other folks think
<desrt> if i wanted to propose a session for next UDS to change the umask to '2' how would i make sure it got attention?
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, kenvandine, vuntz, Nafai, desrt, anyone ... thoughts on just putting OOo back on UNE and thinking this through better for Lucid +1
<desrt> and what track would that be?  foundation?
<seb128> rickspencer3, +1
<seb128> desrt, that or security
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> desrt, I think you can just subscribe me to the blueprint
<desrt> rickspencer3: ya.  kinda surprised that it was dropped.
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Is it a matter of space?
<desrt> this isn't GIMP :)
<desrt> rickspencer3: sweet
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i say leave it for now
<rickspencer3> Nafai yes ... and also OOo doesn't run too well on my netbooks, and doesn't fit the screen too well
<kenvandine> but spread the word early if we plan to remove it
<seb128> rickspencer3, the lack of decent presentation tools would be embarassing
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah
<rickspencer3> I feel that we should have a proper plan and discussion at UDS
<seb128> +1
<rickspencer3> based on the feedback we are getting
<seb128> we have enough to do for lucid on bug fixing now without starting on that
<rickspencer3> ok, let's stew on it for a day
<seb128> we should better look at replacing softwares next cycle now
<Nafai> rickspencer3: right, it is a little cramped on my wife's netbook
<rickspencer3> then maybe on Monday we can change the seed
<pitti> rickspencer3: works for me; we'll drop gnumeric/abiword again then?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning, BTW
<didrocks> pitti: and demote them again? ;)
<Nafai> +1 to what everyone else says :)
<rickspencer3> I'll update the blueprint with some comments and then we can see on Monday
<rickspencer3> hopefully we wont' get flamed for changing it back ;)
<pitti> it's not very useful on a netbook indeed
<pitti> but *shrug* if people want it
<rickspencer3> "You jerks, whatever made you think you could remove AbiWord and use OOo instead"?
<pitti> at least we don't need to additionally maintain abiword in main for lucid
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> anyway, the whole point of discussing on the blueprint was to get feedback
<rickspencer3> so no point in ignoring the feedback
<didrocks> right
<desrt> rickspencer3: k.  i have "requested your feedback" :)
<rickspencer3> desrt, on your blueprint you mean?
<desrt> yup
<Nafai> Where can I find the blueprint?
<desrt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/umask-to-0002
<rickspencer3> bummer
<rickspencer3> desrt, so Lucid +1 is not open, so I can't nominate it yet :/
<desrt> nominate for lucid!
 * desrt grins
<rickspencer3> oh right
<rickspencer3> since we're at it, maybe we should replace OOo on the default desktop
<desrt> very minor last-minute change.  no possibility for problems.
<desrt> nobody will notice!!
<desrt> :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh :)
<rickspencer3> desrt, I subscribed myself, but you may need to ping me after Lucid +1 opens
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100211-1.png
<desrt> k.  i'll try to remember
<pitti> 13.6 s!
<desrt> i've gone through all my ubuntu boxes already and made the change
<desrt> pitti: this might interest you, actually
<pitti> desrt: umask 002?
<desrt> ya
<pitti> uh, we already got so much sh*t about even having 755 on home dirs by default
 * pitti looks at spec
<desrt> right.  but you got in trouble for the last 5.  not the middle one.
<desrt> in the case that 1 user = 1 group, 0002 = 0022
<pitti> *nod*
 * pitti subscribes to spec
<chrisccoulson> desrt - for setting up shared directories, have you tried bindfs?
<chrisccoulson> i use it on my desktop
<desrt> no...
<pitti> didrocks: I'm curious, what's the latest status of your bg patch?
<chrisccoulson> desrt - http://code.google.com/p/bindfs/
<desrt> i'm saying like you have a bunch of users who want to be able to modify the files on a website -- so you throw them all into a 'web' group
<pitti> seb128: any response from Dan about the NM-applet patch yet?
<desrt> or you have a bunch of hackers pushing to a shared repository -- so you throw them al into a 'git' group
<desrt> etc
<seb128> pitti, yes, while we were travelling, you are pushy about this one ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm curious :)
<seb128> pitti, I've been swamped into new GNOME updates and fixes this week
<desrt> chrisccoulson: this actually reminds me of another spec i want to register, though
<didrocks> pitti: the cleanage is done and I don't cache thumbnails. So, waiting for a review from yesterday but seb128 is busy :)
<seb128> ETOOMUCHTODO
<pitti> didrocks: rock
<seb128> honestly
<desrt> before i go and register this spec, can anyone tell me if this is already possible?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I didn't intend to push/offend
 * seb128 feels under pressure this week
<Nafai> seb128: Know what you mean :)
<desrt> mounting ext4 filesystems with the permissions overridden
<pitti> desrt: I don't think there's any mount option for ext* to override permissions
<seb128> pitti, no problem, it was rather the cache review one
<desrt> ie: the user who plugged in the USB drive with the ext4 fs on it can do anything
<pitti> desrt: you need vfat/iso9660 for that
<pitti> or, slightly less ancient, UDF
<desrt> ya.  but i don't want those because they're crap
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: can I back of the caching one and let you deal with it?
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: I've spent too much time reviewing indicator changes already this week and I don't manage to get my patches updated
<pitti> didrocks: what's the bug# again? I'll review/comment there
<desrt> it just seems so backward that *my* computer, a tool that i own and control, prevents me from writing data to a device that i could hit with a hammer if i wanted to
<seb128> I would rather try to get that one done today than doing yet another review for somebody else
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> pitti: one sec
<Nafai> seb128: thanks for spending the time reviewing my stuff, btw :)
<desrt> pitti: i'll open another spec for this one too :)
<desrt> probably this one needs kernel support
<seb128> Nafai, np
<pitti> desrt: there wasn't only one time when I wished there was an umask= mount option for ext3, too
<pitti> desrt: but oh well, this linux thing is open source, so perhaps we can convince someone to have a go at it :)
<chrisccoulson> this is sort-of why i use bindfs, but if a better way of achieving what i want to do comes along....
<didrocks> pitti: instead of pastebin (didn't opened a bug for that), I've just commited and pushed it to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-desktop/ubuntu
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought there was a gnome bug for it? I just can't find it any more (I searched for some 5 mins)
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't updated the gnome bug yet
<didrocks> pitti: btw, you are speaking about that one: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608419
<ubottu> Gnome bug 608419 in libgnome-desktop "Caching wallpaper resize to avoid some CPU cycle at startup" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<desrt> pitti, chrisccoulson: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/premissive-mounts
 * pitti subscribes, too
<pitti> desrt: ITYM "per"missive?
<desrt> ugh.
<desrt> that can NEVER EVER be renamed, can it?
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<desrt> oh.  nice.  it cna.
<desrt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/permissive-mounts
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's why i got an error when trying to subscribe there ;)
<chrisccoulson> you must have renamed it at the same time
<desrt> ESPELLINGMISTAKE
<chrisccoulson> definately, sharing data between users at the moment is a real pain, especially if you want a select group of users to be able to write to the shared area, copy files in to it from removable storage etc, without having to worry about permissions
<chrisccoulson> i tried using ACL's before, but that fails when you try and copy files from removable storage, as the default ACL's only seem to apply for new files
<desrt> the old group-writable+setgid trick works very well if umask is 2
<desrt> drwxrwsr-x is a yummy permission :)
<desrt> oh.  that's another thing
<desrt> while i'm at it: can we finally please turn off executable flag for files on vfat media?
<desrt> that causes so much trouble that it drives me mental
 * desrt opens another spec :)
<desrt> if i see "want to open this in a terminal or display it or run it" one more time for a simple text file on a USB drive i'll lose it :p
<chrisccoulson> why do we enable that anyway?
<desrt> for 2 reasons near as i can tell:
<chrisccoulson> you need folders to be executable
<desrt> 1) because directories obviously need it
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<desrt> 2) because on the off chance that you do have an executable on a USB drive, you can then run it.  if you don't, then you can just... not run it.
<desrt> but so much stuff breaks when it sees +x on a file
<desrt> like GNOME
<desrt> and as i found out last night, thttpd
<rickspencer3> like bzr
<chrisccoulson> how do you get around the folder issue?
<desrt> copied a bunch of photos to my webserver and got permission denied errors
<rickspencer3> bzr branch lp:foo onto a USB drive and it modifies every file :(
<desrt> looked at the log: the webserver was trying to execute them as CGI scripts because they were marked +x from the vfat :(
<rickspencer3> (this sucks when programming on a netbook)
<desrt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/vfat-noexec
<jcastro> rickspencer3, when we talked last you said to assign bugs finished by the DX guys for appindicators to ken, however they are kind of coming out in clumps, do you think it might be better to assign them to the whole team?
<jcastro> rickspencer3, I don't want to clobber him on thursdays-of-doom
<seb128> jcastro, I suggested doing that so we can better handle workload
<jcastro> yes, it was all seb's idea!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jcastro, I just wanted to say that I agree with the suggestion ;-)
 * seb128 hugs jcastro
<rickspencer3> jcastro, nah
<rickspencer3> oh
<Nafai> Is FriendFeed support broken in Gwibber?
<rickspencer3> well, whatever seb128 said is fine with me
<Nafai> Is there a log somewhere I can look at to see what is happening?
<jcastro> Nafai, run "gwibber-service" in a console
<jcastro> then run "gwibber" in another one
<Nafai> Or do that :)
<Nafai> yup, there's a problem
 * Nafai files bug
<seb128> rickspencer3, it doesn't make a real difference in practice I think, we will just know about those
<seb128> rickspencer3, and some components pitti or I know better and could help reviewing in free slots too
<seb128> rickspencer3, but if you are "nah" that's fine with me ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I nah my nah
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> if you guys already worked it out
<rickspencer3> whatever works
<seb128> ok
<jcastro> note to self, pass all ideas past seb128.
<seb128> I just feel it's a lot to put on kenvandine and that we can probably help a bit there
<seb128> it's like sponsoring
<seb128> works better when balancing load between team members when possible
<chrisccoulson> is anyone reviewing the gpm indicator patch?
<chrisccoulson> i can review that if nobody else wants to
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think that would be welcome
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll take a look at that later then
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, feel free to snag it!
<seb128> didrocks, commented on your application now btw
 * seb128 moves to next task
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks too
<didrocks> seb128: and thanks, I know now how many uploads I've done ;)
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<seb128> didrocks, was a quick count looking through emails there
<seb128> and just a way to say "I'm too lazy to look for specific bug numbers to list but there is plenty of those"
<didrocks> seb128: heh, but it's as valid, and way quicker :) Thanks again!
<seb128> np ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'll be able to bug didrocks about sponsoring my work too ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh no! /me runs ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> don't hesitate of course ;)
<chrisccoulson> you can probably run faster than me though ;)
<tseliot> pitti: are you around?
<pitti> tseliot: I am, but I need to leave in 10 mins (sorry)
<seb128> mvo, is desktop-lucid-update-upgrade-requirements supposed to be tracked for lucid?
 * pitti waves goodbye
<didrocks> pitti, seb128: just thought about something, as gdm is using g-s-d to draw the background, the caching is also effective there. So, we have a double wins (as gdm wallpaper is 2500x1600) :)
<didrocks> bye pitti
<pitti> didrocks: sweet!
<seb128> didrocks, right, when you don't use autologin which we do on benchmarks
<pitti> didrocks: (it doesn't appear in my bootcharts, though, since I'm using autologin)
<pitti> but for *users* it's good
 * pitti waves
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, I was thinking it was still triggered even on autologin, missed opportunity :)
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> bye bye pitti
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, seb128: i reviewed the indicator patch for gpm yesterday, but not the debug icon one
<kenvandine> only feedback i left for him was some tweaks to the autotools bit
<kenvandine> sorry... been in a clean session to re-capture the SFTS video clips :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine: thanks.
<Amaranth> mvo: My change to compiz to start metacity when we get a segfault seems to work a little too well, we no longer get apport :/
<Amaranth> Perhaps we should just make gnome-session start compiz again
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you still have one work item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-startup-speed
<seb128> speeding g-s-d xrandr
<seb128> should that be postponed now?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are you still seeing the 2 second delay
<seb128> not on the mini
<seb128> but on my laptop yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're not connected to an external monitor are you?
<seb128> I am
<chrisccoulson> does it happen without the monitor?
<seb128> but I get it too when undocked with no monitors.xml iirc
<seb128> I tried that before
<seb128> I will try again on next boot
<chrisccoulson> ah, so that makes no difference then
<chrisccoulson> i'll see if i get the issue on my laptop tonight
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> feel free to postpone the item on the spec otherwise
<seb128> it's not happening on the mini
<seb128> seems config specific
<seb128> doesn't need to be milestoned for alpha3
<seb128> that doesn't mean we can't fix it later
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll take a look at some point then. it's just easier if i can recreate it too :)
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: you have a duplicated wi for gwibber mir apparently?
<chrisccoulson> i'll hopefully be able to recreate the g-s-d crasher when flipping display modes too (but i haven't connected up to my external monitor yet to try it out)
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: can you decide on who do it and clean the other one?
<kenvandine> didrocks already did the work
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, asac I hijacked https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model to add work items for new default home page support stuff
<kenvandine> didrocks, want to just finish that?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok good, can you update https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start?
<kenvandine> yup
<Amaranth> so how fast are we going on the mini now?
<seb128> depends of what you bootchart
<Amaranth> eh?
<didrocks> kenvandine: not the time before Monday I guess, but now that the new gwibber is here, I'll be able to finish. If you have free slots, I don't mind if you can stole it :)
<seb128> Amaranth, standard desktop with compiz is around 16 seconds
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok, lets see how tomorrow looks
<seb128> it's lower without compiz or on une
<kenvandine> i might just do that :)
<kenvandine> not today though
<Amaranth> seb128: well from what you've been saying it should be 11 seconds without compiz?
<seb128> Amaranth, gnome without compiz, or une?
<Amaranth> former
<seb128> should in sense of target
<seb128> ie should be before lucid
<seb128> or should already be now?
<Amaranth> right now
<seb128> no, those were une benchmarks
<seb128> or GNOME only, not full boot
<seb128> we are a bit under 15 seconds without compiz
<seb128> on standard desktop
<Amaranth> Ok, so compiz adds about 1 second :)
<seb128> rather 2 seconds
<seb128> ie it's under 15s without it
<seb128> and some 16.8 seconds or something with it
<Amaranth> and now that you've proven removing a bunch of plugins doesn't change startup speed and my own benchmarks have shown loading plugin metadata is about 0.01s per plugin with a warm cache there really is no way to make it go faster
<Amaranth> except perhaps for statically compiling the plugins in instead of using dlopen but that would be a maintenance nightmare as most of those plugins are not shipped in the same tarball
<Amaranth> I wish I had some automated way to do bootchart tests, would love to see if certain plugins affect it more than others
<Amaranth> actually, good test
<Amaranth> seb128: can you see how long it takes if you disable every single plugin in compiz? see how much overhead is the core itself and how much is the plugins
<seb128> I will try that later
<seb128> busy with something else right now
<Amaranth> alright, that's fine
 * kenvandine runs out to eat, bbiab
<mvo> Amaranth: apport> if seb is ok with that, he was keen on removing the wrapper for boot speed
<geser> git1.0-webkit-1.0 is currently build from two packages (webkit and gir-repository) which makes currently the build of gir-repository "Fail to Upload". Does somebody know which of those two packages should build it?
<didrocks> ok, enough for today, reading some mail and go to bed :)
<didrocks> night everyone
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you sponsor launchpad-integration?  pretty please?  RAOF has done a really good job and I've super tested it :)
<Ng> hrm, gs segfaulted when I tried to print something
<Ng> but apport seems unhappy with the .crash
 * Ng reboots into the new kernel anyway
<chrisccoulson> Ng - gs?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yet another one?
<seb128> robert_ancell, what was wrong with 1.34?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hang on
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, ok.  you've already sponsored it :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so did non-imported editing in f-spot ever make it into Ubuntu yet?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, note that I know the answer to this question ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> no it didn't
<kenvandine> is that a hint though?
<rickspencer3> seriously, we've got to get this in somehow
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i agree
<kenvandine> or you write a new tool in python :)
<kenvandine> i can take another swing at merging that patch
<rickspencer3> yeah, I'll write a new image viewing/editing tool before next week and we'
<rickspencer3> ll put it into the LTS
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> maybe for Lucid +1 though
<kenvandine> photobomb has *no* bugs
<Ng> chrisccoulson: as in ghostscript, I'm just trying to print a BA checkin PDF. works in karmic, failure in lucid including after a reboot
<kenvandine> no threading issues at all
<rickspencer3> I think if it was basically eog in Python more folks would hack on it and such
<Ng> but apport seems to hate the .crash
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> note i didn't see a problem when i looked at the code
<rickspencer3> well, replacing eog wouldn't require so much threading
<kenvandine> but there are some serious UI hangs
<kenvandine> no, it wouldn't
<kenvandine> unless we tied in social features :)
<rickspencer3> right ...
<rickspencer3> so basically photobomb
<rickspencer3> lol
 * kenvandine still wishes we could have facebook album browsing for lucid :/
<rickspencer3> seriously, we've got to get f-spot set up properly
<kenvandine> ok, i can take another swing at it
<rickspencer3> any chance we could talk the dev into apply his patch to the branch that we use?
<kenvandine> maybe
<seb128> I've been pinging him regularly
<kenvandine> any movement?
<seb128> no, he seems not interested
<seb128> he said that he's been fixing quite some things for us already and we didn't contribute a lot back
<seb128> he seems not really motived to do work for us which is of no use for them
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> what does he want us to contribute back?
<seb128> then last week he said he was busy with fosdem and I could try to ping he back this week
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> rickspencer3, fixing issues rather than asking him to fix our issues all the time I think
<rickspencer3> by "our" issues you mean bugs that users encounter
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> but he has been nice and rolled tarballs to arrange our schedule
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> and tried to look at bugs when we ping about those
<rickspencer3> f-spot upstream seems like good guys
<seb128> like looking at those before even if they have hundred of other issues waiting
<rickspencer3> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, how far did you get on merging that into the stable version?
<seb128> 0
<seb128> I never started on that, I've been swamped since the start of the cycle
<seb128> and I've no C# experience
<kenvandine> ok, i spent a couple hours on it
<kenvandine> but the extension code has changed quite a bit since 0.6
<kenvandine> so it felt like i kept digging a deeper grave
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you think it would be easier to just write a new patch against the branch we use, or try to port his patch?
<kenvandine> let me look at it again
<kenvandine> i might have time tonight
<kenvandine> seb128, how much do you know about source package branches?
<kenvandine> the new style stuff we used for lp:ubuntu/ido
<kenvandine> james_w, you still around?
<james_w> yeah
<kenvandine> yo!
<kenvandine> so what is the process of updating one?
<kenvandine> the wiki is a bit thin on that
<kenvandine> like a new version
<kenvandine> is it bzr merge-upstream?
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess you can try to a gentle ping to sde
<seb128> he might have an earlier version which applies to something close of your codebase
<kenvandine> seb128, that would be the fastest way :)
<seb128> he started on it and got it working
<seb128> he said there was some bug so he didn't commit
<kenvandine> seb128,  i had his first pass... which was wildly different
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> and then he started to refactor thing while doing the change
<kenvandine> then maybe :)
<james_w> kenvandine: yeah, "bzr merge-upstream --version 1.2.3 http://launchpad.net/indicator-indicate-indicated-1.2.3.tar.gz" should do it
<kenvandine> i get an error
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<kenvandine> nice package name :)
<kenvandine> wish ted was here to give him crap about that :)
<james_w> kenvandine: ah, damn, sorry
<james_w> I can give you an ugly workaround or two for that
<kenvandine> great!
<james_w> sudo ln -s /bin/tar/ /usr/bin/tar would be one
<kenvandine> better than being busted :)
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> hehe
<james_w> quite an embarassing bug
<kenvandine> hehe
<james_w> it will be fixed in my next upload
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> bratsche, ping
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, let's get you to coredev or whatever in Lucid + 1 so you can start doing uploads and such
<rickspencer3> or at least get you permissions for *everything* the desktop uses
<rickspencer3> (and this is not a secret plan to get photobomb in main)
<kenvandine> well i should have everything now
<kenvandine> desktop wise
<kenvandine> but there seems to be acl bugs
<kenvandine> cjwatson is investigating
<kenvandine> the DX stuff keeps getting the acl for ~ubuntu-desktop removed
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so can you upload photobomb for me?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> no new packages :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Is photobomb in revu?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, it was a joke
<TheMuso> Ok.
<rickspencer3> photobomb code quality leaves something to be desired atm
<rickspencer3> :/
<kenvandine> hehe.. it is fun though
<kenvandine> and it works with gwibber
<seb128> rickspencer3, kenvandine: didrocks run for main upload next week
<seb128> kenvandine, you should do that next ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I can fix the bugs
<rickspencer3> UI threading with PyGtk is pretty horrible
<rickspencer3> it's beat better devs than me
<kenvandine> bratsche, -  secondary_padding += GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE (priv->secondary_image) ? secondary_image_req.width : 0;
<kenvandine> +  secondary_padding = GTK_WIDGET_VISIBLE (priv->secondary_image) ? secondary_image_req.width : 0;
<kenvandine> in src/idoscalemenuitem.c
<kenvandine> does that look sane?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, threading with Python is horrible :)
<rickspencer3> well, I have a quickly-widget to make it easier
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ^
<rickspencer3> and it may as well be a bug farm
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, oh, I mean the GIL tends to make them a lot less useful
<rickspencer3> GIL?
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Global Interpreter Lock
<robert_ancell> means your threads don't scale very well
<Nafai> that's why you do things asyncrhonously
<rickspencer3> Nafai right
<rickspencer3> but some things I don't know how to do "asyncrhonously" except on a thread
<rickspencer3> like if I want to download something from a server
<rickspencer3> the urllib library is synchronous, so I put the calls on a thread so they don't lock up the UI
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, use gio
<rickspencer3> somethings I do with gobject.add_timer, but that assumes there is not just one long blocking call
<robert_ancell> (glib io API, is all asynchronous)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so use glib io to interact with the servers instead of urllib?
 * rickspencer3 shakes
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I guess the question is how Pythony do you want to be or how GLib/GTKy
<rickspencer3> (I use gobject.add_timer, add_idle a lot
<kenvandine> wow... look at the time!
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, 10am?
 * kenvandine needs to go feed the kids :)
<kenvandine> haha!
<rickspencer3> bye kenvandine
<kenvandine> later!
<kenvandine> bbiab
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, cya
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, well, for my code I don't care
<rickspencer3> but for most people, it needs to be Pythony
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, my experience with gio has been very positive and it's a generic API that wraps up heaps of protocols (it has backends)
<rickspencer3> well, that would be good for my code
<rickspencer3> but what I want is a generic widget that can make any function behave asynchronously
<rickspencer3> which is what AsynchTaskProgressbox does
<rickspencer3> you give it a function and it runs it on a thread and alerts you when it is done
<rickspencer3> the only wonky stuff has to do with updating the UI
<desrt> rickspencer3: do you ever sleep? :)
<rickspencer3> Gtk seems a bit unpredictable, and causes freezes and such sometimes
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> desrt, it's only 3:11pm here
<desrt> oh
<desrt> then you were up early :)
<rickspencer3> and yes, I sleep from 10:30pm to 6:00am ;)
<robert_ancell> Ubuntu never sleeps :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> the sun never sets on Ubuntu
<Nafai> wow, it's already almost the end of the work day
<rickspencer3> anywho, thanks robert_ancell I will check out gio
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, if you want to check out quickly.widgets.asysnch_task_progressbox.py and let me know what you think , that would be cool
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, will try to
<rickspencer3> desrt, where are you based?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, no stress, only if it would be interesting for you
<rickspencer3> that's all community work
<robert_ancell> yup
<desrt> rickspencer3: torontoi
<rickspencer3> coolio
 * rickspencer3 shivers thinking about toronto
<seb128> does anybody else got firefox listing only ask.com in the search widget in lucid?
<kklimonda> seb128, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/520682
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520682 in firefox "Only search provider is Ask.com" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> kklimonda, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-12
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw I did add small changes to version to let specify a different regexp or url for some sources
<robert_ancell> seb128, sweet
<seb128> robert_ancell, and I did add a lucid table
<seb128> so we can clean a bit the list
<robert_ancell> seb128, where is the offical url now?  I notice pittis one no longer works
<seb128> cf topic? :-)
<robert_ancell> ha!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> anyway enough work for today
<seb128> good night everybody!
<robert_ancell> night!
<chrisccoulson> vish - i understand what is going on with this gpm blanking issue now
<bryceh> hey, from python how do you detect if a program is available in the path (i.e. equivalent of `which dkms`)
<james_w> bryceh: I believe there is no standard library function
<bryceh> ok, I'll just check for path existence
<james_w> bryceh: you can subprocess.Popen it and catch OSError and check for errno.ENOENT, which is likely to be that the command isn't available
<bryceh> I think checking existence of /var/lib/dkms is probably cleaner
<chrisccoulson> vish - i fixed the blanking bug :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I can confirm 515155
<kklimonda> bug 515155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515155 in gnome-screensaver "unlocking screensaver hangs when ecryptfs is unmounted" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515155
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, thanks
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, do you want stacktrace?
<kklimonda> it doesn't crash but I've connected to the process itself
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going to look at that tonight though. i've spent all evening debugging a gpm race and i'm going to bed now :)
<kklimonda> sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a backtrace would be useful
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that it's not really a gnome-screensaver issue
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i can look at that tomorrow sometime
<kklimonda> if so I'll have to install more debug symbols :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, me -> sleep
<chrisccoulson> 'night!
<kklimonda> good night
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour
<kenvandine_> good morning pitti
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-1.png
<kenvandine> pitti,  nice!
 * kenvandine just uploaded (to my gnomex ppa) the first pass at merging the f-spot patch adding editing to view mode 
<kwwii> pitti: morning! one question: if I want to update the humanity-icon-theme which package should I start from? In the meantime it is quite unclear to me what is in lucid and where that is in LP
<pitti> kenvandine: ooh!
<pitti> kenvandine: as a backport, or trunk snapshot?
<kenvandine> backport
<kwwii> pitti: morning! one question: if I want to update the humanity-icon-theme which package should I start from? In the meantime it is quite unclear to me what is in lucid and where that is in LP
<pitti> kwwii: Vcs-Bzr: says lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release
<pitti> kwwii: that ought to be the authoritative place
<kenvandine> there are a couple of crashers, but shouldn't be hard to work out
<kenvandine> and we should make edit mode more discoverable
<kenvandine> details :)
<pitti> kwwii: lucid has 0.4.1ubuntu5, which is in that bzr as well, so it seems fine
<pitti> even better: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-1-no-rsyslog-dd.png
<kwwii> pitti: ok, cool...things are better than I thought. upstream as two repo's for it and someone has a ppa with new packages
<pitti> (dropping rsyslog's dd process, which is on the plan for lucid)
<kenvandine> pitti, that is pretty damn impressive
<kwwii> pitti: thanks for the info, I'll merge things, review them and then get a package ready for upload
<pitti> kenvandine: 11.5 s is quite good already \o/
<pitti> kenvandine: and we have didrocks' bg caching in the pipe still
 * kenvandine drools
 * kenvandine should go get a little sleep before the little ones wake me :)
<kenvandine> good night folks!
<pitti> kenvandine: sleep well!
<pitti> kwwii: thanks
<pitti> I need to run out for ~ 2 hours
<ericjames> I'm having a bit of trouble registering acpi events.
<ericjames> I've created an event file, and an action script. the acpi events are reported from acpi_listen, however, the script doesn't execute when the event occurs
<ericjames> when I attempt to start, stop, or debug acpid i get the message: acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<didrocks> pitti: I think I need some sponsoring for gnome-desktop, just grab the branch and it should be ok :)
<huats> morning
<didrocks> hey huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<huats> don't try to talk to me here :)
<didrocks> :p
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, ready for your week-end? ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, yeah, i'm definately ready for the weekend. it was quite a late night again last night
<chrisccoulson> are you ready for the weekend?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: tons of stuff to finish first, but yeah, it'll be again a FLOSS week-end :)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, bbiab - breakfast has arrived :)
<didrocks> enjoy ;)
<baptistemm> heya
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<chrisccoulson> well, i could sleep after that :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> short Friday, isn't?
<didrocks> wake up, go to work, breakfast and sleep :)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda: your gnome-screensaver backtrace misses quite a few symbols. also, was that the only thread running? (i expected to see the PAM stuff in another thread there)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, short friday :)
<chrisccoulson> then home to do some hacking ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to go the whole day without looking at anything gpm related today
<didrocks> some kind of "gpm day" :)
<didrocks> or gpm-free day
<didrocks> rather :)
<chrisccoulson> gpm-free day today ;)
<didrocks> heh
<chrisccoulson> after spending all last night investigating an issue with blanking
<didrocks> asac: so, netbook-launcher-efl works well with netbook-launcher installed. Some packaging tweaks to remove the conflicts/replaces against netbook-launcher (not sure why there is a replaces btw as there is no common file) and so, creating a wrapper. That should be doable
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> I overslept again ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128, on se couche toujours aussi tardivement ? :)
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i overslept today too ;)
<seb128> didrocks, lut, ouais, mais on dors le matin pour compenser!
<chrisccoulson> i had quite a late one again last night
<didrocks> seb128: héhé. Ça t'a permi d'uploader seahorse-plugins vu qu'il a poussé sa branche à 22h30 :)
<seb128> didrocks, oui
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you didn't manage to get your early night again? ;-)
<geser> gir1.0-webkit-1.0 is currently build from two packages (webkit and gir-repository) which makes currently the build of gir-repository "Fail to Upload". Does somebody know which of those two packages should build it?
<seb128> geser, ignore that, I've it on my list
<geser> ok
<seb128> geser, there is no difference between current gir and the new one
<seb128> so we don't really need it
<seb128> debian will drop webkit from gir in the next upload
<seb128> I pinged one of the debian guys about it some days ago
<seb128> so next upload will work
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i didn't manage an early night this time. i've had 1 early night this week, so that's ok ;)
<pitti> re
<pitti> didrocks: yep, will do
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot ;)
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: bonjour!
<pitti> seb128: not sure whether you saw the chart from this morning: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-1-no-rsyslog-dd.png
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> this is with the rsyslog/dd thing fixed locally
<seb128> pitti, I'm doing indicator-sound sponsoring
<seb128> waouh, 11.5 seconds?
<pitti> seb128: :)
<pitti> seb128: i-s> merci
 * pitti tries some more shuffling
<seb128> the bar seems misleading
<seb128> actual end of cpu use is around 13s
<seb128> you don't have g-s-d background tweaked there right?
<pitti> seb128: no, not yet; I just sponsored that
<pitti> will do another chart once that's built
<pitti> seb128: yeah, seems to do some lazy init later on
<pitti> but that's pretty much what we do with gnome-screensaver, e-d-s, and the like
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<pitti> I'm good, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, I will need you soon ;-)
<seb128> pitti, to NEW review indicator-sound
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is it still on your plan to speed up the xrandr plugin? or want me to look into that?
<pitti> seb128: standing by
<seb128> pitti, if you want to clean a wi too both didrocks and kenvandine have a gwibber mir listed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can still look at that to see if there is anything we can do
<seb128> pitti, one can go
<pitti> seb128: hm, I see it on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-une-applications, but none on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start
<pitti> seb128: or anywhere at http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html#ken-vandine ?
<seb128> pitti, ok, I pinged kenvandine about that yesterday he must have cleaned it already
<seb128> I'm not subscribed to this spec
<seb128> so I didn't get the diff to tell
<pitti> ah, good
<pitti> I remember that diff flying by
 * pitti hmmms at http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-1-mutter-phase-init.png
<pitti> that could be something to consider (start mutter early on)
<pitti> this is now _real_ 11.8 s (no lazy init)
<pitti> and the CPU block looks almost perfect
<pitti> no pause in between any more
<pitti> it's funny how sensitive all of this is
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-1-mutter-phase-wm.png is the "middle ground" between "application" and "init" phase, and it's much worse
<seb128> what did you change?
<pitti> seb128: move mutter to autostart-phase=init
<pitti> so that it starts with g-s-d
<seb128> ah right
<pitti> I don't think it's using a theme or so
<didrocks> pitti: there is still some "not 100% busy cycle" around gdm start time, weird
<pitti> that's a needle eye indeed
<pitti> one CPU is fully busy, the other is free
<pitti> so there's a theoretical saving of .5 s there
<didrocks> hum, sounds great if we can launch something in between :)
<pitti> it's the I/O block of X.org and Xsession.d/
<didrocks> pitti: how do you see that? (and also that only one CPU is fully busy), on the bootchart?
<pitti> but I think we should deal with that once the kernel fix lands, and the loadkeys.sh block goes away
<pitti> because I bet it'll look differently again then :)
<pitti> didrocks: it has two CPUs, thus if the CPU chart is at 50%, it means that one CPU is idle
<pitti> gnome-desktop is built, installed locally
 * pitti bootcharts
<pitti> didrocks: I just put a ruler on the point when it drops CPU usage, follow downwards, and see what happens at that time
<didrocks> pitti: ok, just from assumptions so, not from something strictely written in the bootchart :)
<didrocks> ok
<pitti> didrocks: well, it does enumerate the CPUs in the headers
<pitti> ~/.cache/wallpaper/stretched_1024_600__usr_share_backgrounds_warty-final-ubuntu.png
<pitti> \o/
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back ;)
<seb128> pitti, should we use a -1 or -0ubuntu1 for dx indicator uploads?
<pitti> seb128: I don't mind so much, but I'm slightly biased towards -0ubuntu1
<pitti> just for consistency
 * seb128 is annoyed at debuild complaining about ubuntu revision but no ubuntu maintainer
<seb128> which doesn't let me build it
<seb128> I can tweak DEBEMAIL to build but still annoying
<pitti> DEBEMAIL= bzr bd -S ?
<seb128> right, what I just said
<pitti> but oh well, why not set it to ubuntu-desktop@ or u-d-discuss@
<seb128> we should not have to pay for being upstream
<pitti> seb128: but it just checks for any @ubuntu.com address
<seb128> *shrug*
<pitti> what is in the Maintainer: field right now?
<seb128> the email is a canonical one
<pitti> ah
<seb128> Maintainer: Conor Curran <conor.curran@canonical.com>
<didrocks> I saw some packages using the Original Maintainer when we are upstream and ubuntu-desktop@ as maintainer (a bit weird, but well…)
<seb128> yeah, I did tha
<seb128> yeah, I did that
<pitti> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-2-mutter-phase-init.png
<pitti> that's with your caching patch
<pitti> it's not faster in total, but we have some free CPU cycles left
<pitti> so I'll shuffle the bits some more to get a compact chart again
<didrocks> pitti: right, I'm a bit disappointed that the time is not used for anything else :)
<didrocks> pitti: moving some bits to start earlier?
<pitti> or later, I don't know
<didrocks> pitti: you have the collector running, isn't it?
<pitti> oh, hang on, this was the wrong one
<pitti> it started mutter in phase=windowmanager, which is bad
<pitti> didrocks: it's always running apparently
<pitti> that's ureadahead
<didrocks> but ureadahead isn't showed in the graph?
<seb128> pitti, what do we need to do to be able to push to lp:ubuntu/source?
<didrocks> oh sorry, seeing it now :)
<seb128> pitti, we need to upload the source first right?
<pitti> seb128: the package must be in any PPA, or in NEW
<pitti> seb128: right, get it into NEW, push it to ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/lucid/pkgname/lucid, and afterwards ping james_w to set that as the official branch
<pitti> it's currently a bit complicated for new packages
<seb128> pitti, why not just ~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/source?
<pitti> if that works
<pitti> I thought you had to specify the full 5-component path
<seb128> we are there yet for the easy to use ;-)
<seb128> james_w, help, I'm being confused :p
<seb128> pitti, indicator-sound your way btw (just uploaded should hit NEW)
<davmor2> pitti: came across a weird issue last night.  I did an upgrade from karmic to lucid and somehow it removed my broadcom sta driver, problem is I can't get it back on.  Jockey log say /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<pitti> davmor2: could it be bug 506816 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506816 in dkms "wl missing after Karmic -> Lucid upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506816
 * davmor2 reads
<davmor2> pitti: yeap
<davmor2> pitti: any more info you need for it?
<pitti> I don't think so, it's pretty well triaged now, and easy to reproduce
<davmor2> okay cool
<pitti> Qapla!
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-2-mutter-phase-init_maximus-phase-app.png
<pitti> purrrrfect
<seb128> what did you shuffle?
<pitti> mutter -> phase init, maximus -> phase app (instead of wm)
<chrisccoulson> niiiiiiiiiiiccccceeeeee!
<pitti> so that maximus can spread out into the empty CPU ranges instead of blocking startup
<chrisccoulson> 11 seconds isn't long enough to go and make a coffee though ;)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> hehe
 * pitti ^5s seb128, didrocks, and chrisccoulson
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<pitti> and Keybuk, too!
<pitti> I'll reboot two or three times to see how it reproduces
<seb128> I've a friend who told me that the computer work he's using under win takes 7 minutes to start and finish activity
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> minutes??
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> that's with a million virus scanners surely?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've found that too with most company PC's
<chrisccoulson> they put all sorts of rubbish on
<chrisccoulson> hence the comment about not being long enough to go and make a coffee ;)
<didrocks> seb128: it was 4 at my previous work. Time to go to bathroom, say hello to co-worker ;)
<seb128> pitti, likely yes
<chrisccoulson> wow, in 2 weeks time i'll not have to use a windows machine again
<Keybuk> pitti: I got 10.2s over the weekend with some fiddling
<seb128> chrisccoulson, feels good ;-)
<Keybuk> as soon as I can get reliably dailies, I'm going to retest and if it still works, upload :D
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you'll see, it's very good. I'm addicted now ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh yes ;)
<seb128> Keybuk, plumber fiddling or desktop?
<Keybuk> (removes almost a second from the kernel-X bit)
<Keybuk> seb128: plumbing fiddling
<seb128> cool
<pitti> Keybuk: rock, and that's not even with the recent bg caching and the autostart shuffling
<Keybuk> indeed
<seb128> so with the background cache + pitti tweaks we are on target
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> Keybuk, btw what is happening with gdm to desktop?
<Keybuk> you know, as soon as we hit 10s, I'm going to send an e-mail telling everyone to stop what they're doing, the release is DONE! :p
<seb128> will we get plymouth covering background during loading or something?
<Keybuk> seb128: not sure what you mean?
<Keybuk> yeah we should
<seb128> right now you can see the gnome-panel being drawned etc
<Keybuk> there's some plymouth vt bugs with fixes pending
<Keybuk> oh, that's DX's stuff
<Keybuk> you'd have to ask Cody
 * Keybuk will biab - got a hair cut
<pitti> meh, between two identical boots there's so much noise these days
<chrisccoulson> i really should get a bootchart from my laptop
<seb128> ("being drawn")
<chrisccoulson> it definately isn't 11 seconds though ;)
<seb128> Keybuk, ok thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ssd?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, it's not ssd unfortunately
<chrisccoulson> i might get a mini though
<pitti> Keybuk: your daily charts are still killed by the broken ubiquity automation, I figure?
<pitti> darn, the next boot takes 11.42 instead of 11.15
<pitti> but either way, we've come a loong ay
<pitti> way, even
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> but as long as we get one solid CPU block without pauses, we're good
<pitti> didrocks: oh, we still need the ubiquity hook for the bg cache, right?
<didrocks> pitti: right, ubiquity and update-manager one
<didrocks> pitti: that's why I didn't close the WI :)
<pitti> didrocks: it won't be in u-m, but in the gnome-desktop postinst, I figure
<pitti> we need a 5-line mini C program to refresh the background and trigger the caching, right?
<didrocks> exactly
<pitti> didrocks: I'll do those WIs explicitly
<didrocks> pitti: ok. I'll complete them on Monday morning (I want to finish triaging and selecting bugs for UNE today)
<pitti> didrocks: done
<james_w> seb128, pitti: yeah, it has to be the full 5-part path for the first push: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/lucid/package/lucid
<pitti> didrocks: that's fine, it's not so urgent
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<seb128> james_w, why?
<seb128> james_w, I used ~ubuntu-desktop/source/ubuntu that doesn't work?
<james_w> seb128: that's what LP requires
<seb128> bah, sucker
<james_w> seb128: that does work
<seb128> (not you)
<seb128> james_w, thanks ;-)
<james_w> that's just not what you said earlier :-)
<seb128> james_w, can you get ~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-sound/ubuntu
<seb128> to be lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound?
<james_w> yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> james_w, ups, did I switch ubuntu and source again in the url?
<seb128> I tend to do that often ;-)
<james_w> yeah :-)
<didrocks> james_w: hey o/ btw, does the new plugin version/bzr are now available into lucid for merge-upstream command?
<seb128> james_w, sorry about that and thanks for looking into it ;-)
<didrocks> james_w: (btw, I've converted two new branches to that workflow and it really rocks :-))
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I'm using lp:ubuntu/maxiums now (it doesn't have a Vcs-Bzr, and I didn't find a packaging branch)
<didrocks> pitti: I've done that too IIRC, maybe the changes have been removed as it was in the time I encountered that issue
<james_w> seb128: done
<james_w> didrocks: nice
<james_w> didrocks: no, I haven't done an upload yet
<seb128> james_w, thanks!
<didrocks> james_w: ok thanks, I keep doing from the local checkout so ;)
 * seb128 gently nudge pitti about NEW
<seb128> pitti, I would like to get that new indicator landing before weekend if possible ;-)
<didrocks> james_w: oh, the only annoying issue is that for the first merge, I have always to bzr revert debian/
<seb128> in case things break so somebody is still around working to fix it
<james_w> didrocks: because all the dx branches use to have packaging in them?
<pitti> seb128: doing, sorry
<didrocks> james_w: I was thinking that too, but I'm sure not the last one
<james_w> didrocks: if you find a case where they didn't then please file a bug
<seb128> pitti, np, thanks
<didrocks> james_w: ok, will do :)
<pitti> seb128: looks good except the wrong license in debian/copyright; can you please reupload with dropping the "or any later version"?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> sorry I overlooked that one
<seb128> pitti, done, bzr updated and source reuploaded
<pitti> seb128: wrt. the bzr branch, I still don't know how to get pristine-tar manually
<pitti> the auto-imports have those
<pitti> seb128, kenvandine: so indicator-sound will replace gnome-volume-control in lucid already?
<pitti> (source NEWed into main, FTR)
<seb128> pitti, yes, when you NEW the indicator I will comment gnome-media
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> doing the gnome-media autostart change now
<pitti> gnome-volume-control uses a fair chunk of CPU; let's see how i-s will behave
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I'm out of benchmarks land for now
<seb128> I don't want to reboot my work box all the time
<seb128> and cpu there is fast anyway so it doesn't behave the same way
<seb128> lunch time, bbl
<pitti> seb128: I'll benchmark it, don't worry
<pitti> enjoy lunch!
<pitti> seb128: binary-NEWed, too
<tjaalton> fun, bug 330766 haunts me, but on NFSv4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330766 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio hangs, prevents login, home as ntfs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330766
<tjaalton> doesn't hang, but fails to start
<tjaalton> ok, saw why
<asac> didrocks: coool. thanks
<asac> didrocks: do you need anything from us?
<asac> or will you just try to do the fallback?
 * asac wonder if we have enough space for both launcher on UNE image
<didrocks> asac: I didn't look at the space. It brings a lot of depends
<didrocks> asac: I think it's ok, I'll change the packaging for netbook-launcher-elf and try to run the fallback in that case
<asac> didrocks: rock.
<asac> didrocks: even if general UNE doesnt ship it that way we probably want to do that in our armel images
<didrocks> asac: I think ship it directly will depend on size/speed of startup of the wrapper
<cassidy> kenvandine, seb128: your libindicate patch introduced *another* weird crash which has been reported upstream and waste my time again...  see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609417#c9
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609417 in General "Crash when I double click in notification icon (panel)" [Critical,Resolved: notabug]
<didrocks> asac: but as you can now install UNE in a general desktop, that can be interested
<asac> RIGHT
<seb128> cassidy, the tone is not really required or useful there
<asac> oops
 * asac fights with his keyboard being kind of broken
<cassidy> seb128, I'm a bit tired of those tbh
<seb128> cassidy, what do you suggest doing?
<cassidy> especially as the patch here is obviously wrong
<cassidy> be more careful before pushing patches?
<seb128> you really think people add bugs for the fun?
<cassidy> I don't. But it's pretty frustrating for me to see that's the same patch adding bugs again and again
<seb128> what about getting the change upstream so it's maintained properly there?
<seb128> what about getting the change upstream so it's maintained properly there?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> cassidy, is there anything which was blocking that?
<seb128> I've not been following reviews and issues
<seb128> but I'm happy to help getting it in shape if work is still needed
<cassidy> the plan was to re-implement the libindicate integration by using the proper Telepathy API; but this has been delayed to lucid+1
<seb128> what can we do meanwhile to make things better?
<cassidy> (partially because Empathy doesn't implement approvers either, so that's our fault too)
<seb128> I can understand it's annoying sometime for you
<cassidy> as said, be more careful before pushing your patches. This hunk is obviously wrong, a simple review of the patch would have spot the issue
<seb128> on an another side it's not trivial to jungle with hundred of component for which you don't know the codebase well as a distributor either
<seb128> especially when you are under pressure to get a stack ported in a day for a transition
<seb128> (which is what happened for this one)
<cassidy> :\
<seb128> cassidy, I will have to look to the code but the libindicator api added timestamp now
<seb128> cassidy, and I guess the same callback is used for both codepath
<cassidy> yeah but this is a GTK+ signal, not a libindicate one
<seb128> cassidy, and ken probably looked only at the indicator case
<seb128> cassidy, thanks for pointing it and we will try to do better, we have been talking about code review
<cassidy> yeah he changed both cb
<seb128> cassidy, we had lucid broken due to the libindicator abi change though and had been in a hurry to fix things before travelling back from a sprint
<seb128> cassidy, note that I know it's not a justification, sorry about that, I will get it fixed today
<cassidy> thanks
<seb128> hate bzr some days
<seb128> why does it say that things have diverged when I try to bzr pull on a checkout which I didn't touch
<cassidy> so do I :)
<seb128> cassidy, it's nothing compared to how much I dislike git though ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: someone used maybe --overwrite?
<seb128> at least pushing to a sftp is one command with bzr
<seb128> didrocks, I doubt it
<seb128> didrocks, I doubt somebody overwrote my revisions on the ubuntu-desktop copy
<seb128> I don't see a reason to do that
<didrocks> seb128: still the same last revision?
<seb128> no, I'm trying to pull new revisions
<didrocks> hum, strange, if your revision have been untouched… right
<seb128> in fact there was a revision missing
<seb128> I'm wondering what did kenvandine did
<seb128> and if he did overwrite my revision
<seb128> he did pulled in my change though
<seb128> but it doesn't appear has a commit on the online version
<didrocks> seb128: should be that. I'm constantly playing with bzr (pushing to my server, getting from netbook -> laptop, server -> netbook) and so on. Never encountered such issue except from using --overwrite removing a revision of course
<seb128> can we see if that has been done somewhere?
<didrocks> from the little knowledge I had reading the doc, --overwrite really rewrite the .bzr file from your source and remove the commit as they never existed. I don't know how it's handled with stacked branch
<seb128> lool, \o/
<seb128> lool, thanks for fixing valgrind, I had that on my list of things to look at but didn't manage to come to it yet
<seb128> pitti, bug #494561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494561 in libimobiledevice "[mir] libiphone should be promoted in lucid" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494561
<seb128> pitti, the build issue has been fixed now, anything else was blocking it?
<kenvandine> cassidy, damn... sorry about that
<kenvandine> hummm
<pitti> seb128: ah, looks fine now, hang on
<pitti> seb128: approved
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, which package lots your changelog?
<seb128> kenvandine, empathy
<kenvandine> i didn't use --overwrite
<seb128> kenvandine, it didn't lost my changelog but my r85 which was fixing a new line issue in the indicator patch
<kenvandine> no idea what could have happened
<seb128> kenvandine, I might have forgotten to push
<seb128> and did the same change to fix the build when you worked on it
<kenvandine> ah... was it the one in the glade file?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> ok, i fixed it too
<kenvandine> i wondered how you got it to build :)
<seb128> it was just a stupid editor error
<seb128> well, I fixed, commited and probably didn't push
<seb128> sorry about that
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fixing the crasher cassidy indicated btw
<lool> seb128: eh np
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> was cleaning some bugs on the way
<lool> seb128: I didn't actually test it, just that it builds with new libc
<seb128> np
<seb128> lool, ok, let's see if it makes it happy too
<seb128> lool, right now valgrind ls lists thousand errors and exit
<seb128> ls or any software
<kenvandine> seb128, i got that f-spot patch backported
<lool> upstream only committed a patch to configure WRT to glibc 2.11, so I'd be surprized if more is needed
<kenvandine> it is a little crashy
<kenvandine> and i want to change a few things about the behavior
<kenvandine> but it kind of works :)
<lool> seb128: Probably the suppression file not being set correctly
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, nice
<seb128> lool, yes, it seemed to be something like that
<kenvandine> but i don't have any crashers that aren't in sde's branch :)
<kenvandine> i'll try to get those worked out today
<seb128> kenvandine, indicator-sound is in lucid btw
<kenvandine> they all seem to be the editor no being happy it isn't in the library view
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, I made indicator-applet recommends it too
<kenvandine> excellent
<seb128> kenvandine, and stopped the gnome-media autostart
<seb128> so we should be set
<kenvandine> sweet!
<seb128> works great there
<kenvandine> did you get it pushed to lp:ubuntu/indicator-sound?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> seb128: what will pull in indicator-sound?
<kenvandine> indicator-applet
<pitti> is that a dependency of something? or do we need to seed?
<seb128> pitti, cf 5 lines up
<pitti> ah, sorry
<kenvandine> it's a recommends
<pitti> nice timing, I'm just typing the weekly report for release meeting
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, it actually doesn't work for me... but it looks pretty :)
<lool> pitti: In the FTBFS list which Lucas just posted, there's the latest version of apport
<pitti> heh
<kenvandine> i am experiencing the bug dbarth was talking about
<lool> pitti: You might want to take a look if you have some time
<pitti> lool: oh, I will (last version built fine on the buildds, hmm)
<seb128> kenvandine, it works there, mutting and sound slider
<lool> yeah I've seen that it built on the buildd, that puzzled me a bit
<seb128> and preference entry
<lool> I guess something related to icons or debhelper changed or something
<kenvandine> for me muting and slider are disabled
<seb128> pulseaudio is running?
<kenvandine> yes
<lool> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/64/apport_1.12-0ubuntu5_llucid64.buildlog
<seb128> ok, I guess a bug for ronoc then
<kenvandine> yeah, well i think it has something to do with pulse's status when the service starts
<kenvandine> we'll work it out :)
<kenvandine> feature is in :-p
<didrocks> asac: speaking about that, netbook-launcher-efl is FTBFS from lucas' list too, I know what the fix is and I'll upload it on Monday as well as removing C/R, moving .deskop file, and so on :)
<lool> didrocks: I poked yesterday and JamieBennet is working on that one
<lool> didrocks: You might want to check with him before working on it
<lool> didrocks: What do you think the fix is BTW?
<lool> I'm not sure that just changeing liblauncher-0.1 to 0.3 will allow it to build, it might need some porting
<didrocks> lool: it's just changing liblauncher-dev by liblauncher-0.1-dev
<lool> or we might need an old source package
<lool> Oh we still have liblauncher-0.1-dev
<lool> fine
<didrocks> lool: there is a new source with 0.1 that was uploaded few days ago
<lool> didrocks: That sounds fine indeed; didn't see we had a liblauncher-0.1 source already
<didrocks> JamieBennett: ^ (but I can handle it, I have other changes to land on Monday)
<lool> seb128: still loads of errors with new valgrind I'm afraid
<seb128> :-(
<asac> didrocks: cool.
<asac> didrocks: does -efl really build with the new -dev?
<asac> i doubt it does
<didrocks> asac: no only, with 0.1, cf ^
<asac> what does cf stand for?
<asac> Cystic Fibrosis. CF
<asac> ;)
<lool> asac: aha valgrind tip has nice work on an arm port!
<asac> cool
<lool> asac: confere
<lool> latin for "see also"
<asac> oh
<asac> nevermind ;)
<lool> seb128: Upstream valgrind doesn't have the issue, I guess I should package a new snapshot
<seb128> lool, $beers++ for you at next uds if you do that one ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you know the status of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-client-app ?
<kenvandine> pitti, they still say in time for feature freeze...
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> i harassed josh about it wednesday and he was going to get more detailed status for me
 * kenvandine needs to run out for a few, bbiab
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, thanks; I was just curious
<pitti> lool, asac: did the nautilus change help in bug 512959? It looks like lool's upload intended to fix it, but it's still open, and there are no followups
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512959 in gvfs "nautilus assert failure: *** stack smashing detected ***: nautilus terminated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512959
<lool> pitti: I uploaded a workaround which was confirmed as hiding the issue
<lool> pitti: But I kept the bug open because it's apparently a toolchain issue
<lool> (the workaround is dropping -Wl,-O1 from LDFLAGS)
<pitti> right, the binutils task
<lool> And the gvfs task is to revert the hack once that's fixed
<pitti> lool: but I guess we can at least close the karmic task from gvfs then
<pitti> (it's not alpha-3 critical any more)
<lool> Ack
<pitti> lool: merci
<lool> pitti: (You're doing it or shall I?)
<pitti> I'm doing it
<lool> thanks
<asac> do we need to kep the gvfs task open?
<asac> e.g. if its binutils its covered
<asac> but i dont mind in either way
<seb128> asac, it's a reminder to drop the workaround
<pitti> ^ right
<pitti> but not as an RC task
<seb128> not questioning that ;-)
<seb128> a low importance triaged task should do
<pitti> that's what I did
<asac> sure that -O1 isnt a workaround in first place?
<asac> in my book dropping a special flags reset stuff to "normal" ;)
<seb128> asac, you mean we should use -O1 by default?
<asac> oh ... nevermind. thought it was the other way around
<asac> misremembered
<Nafai> Good morning all
<seb128> hey Nafa
<seb128> hey Nafai
<dobey> kenvandine, pitti: yes, feature freeze :)
<lool> seb128: valgrind PDF manual (which is installed in the package) can't build due to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566591  I'm stuck on that one to update valgrind
<ubottu> Debian bug 566591 in texlive-latex-base "supp-pdf.mkii: cannot use macro parameter character # in horizontal mode" [Normal,Open]
<seb128> lool, ok, thanks for trying and letting me know!
<seb128> could people there install indicator-sound
<seb128> and restart gnome-panel
<seb128> (or dist-upgrade which should install it)
<seb128> and tell me if the indicator is working for them
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ^
<pitti> doing
<didrocks> doing as well
<pitti> on the mini, anyway (I currently need my session)
<cedric_> This worked for me works well
<seb128> cedric_, thanks, the slider is active and the mute button?
<Nafai> seb128: works for me too
<Nafai> now if the sound icon in the notification area would go away :)
<seb128> Nafai, it will when you dist-upgrade and restart the session
<seb128> Nafai, did you try the mute and slider?
<Nafai> weird, I did restart
<Nafai> yeah, both work great
<seb128> Nafai, you probably didn't get the gnome-media update yet
<didrocks> hum, indicator applet is dying for me
<cedric_> everything is good for me
<seb128> Nafai, it disable the autostart under GNOME
<chrisccoulson_g1> well, this is fun
<pitti> seb128: it does upgrade and install i-sound, but it doesn't upgrade gnome-media
<Nafai> probably not
<seb128> pitti, uploaded a publisher run later
<Nafai> chrisccoulson_g1; IRCing from your G1?
<seb128> pitti, sorry about that
<pitti> no prob
<pitti> I'll just wait for 20 mins
<chrisccoulson_g1> Nafai - yeah, I'm stuck in my car
<Nafai> heh
<seb128> pitti, is the indicator working?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_g1, oh? :-(
<chrisccoulson_g1> I'm blocked in by a fire appliance and some police cars :(
<chrisccoulson_g1> there's a car on fire nearby
<chrisccoulson_g1> interesting afternoon ;)
<didrocks> bah, indicator applet is crashing everytime now :/
<seb128> didrocks, can I get a stacktrace?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_g1, sucks :-(
<didrocks> seb128: I'll try to remove it first to ensure it's the cause
 * pitti uploads udisks
<seb128> wououh
<pitti> seb128: well, it's there
<pitti> seb128: but I can't operate the slider
<seb128> oh, suck
<pitti> opening the dialog works, though
<kenvandine> pitti, same thing i am getting
<didrocks> seb128: ok, confirming, removing I got no pb, but I bring it back, I have a failure again. How do you get a stacktrace for the indicators, btw? gdb gnome-panel --replace?
<seb128> didrocks, apport?
<seb128> didrocks, what is crashing,
<seb128> didrocks, the applet should  not take the panel down
<didrocks> seb128: I have no apport crash report. Just the panel telling me "can't load the indicator"
<seb128> didrocks, which one?
<seb128> can you give the exact error
<didrocks> seb128: "Can't load the OAFFID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet"
<didrocks> do you want to remove the applet…
<didrocks> hence my "indicator applet is dying" (the whole applet can't be added to gnome panel)
<seb128> didrocks, gdb /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> and then click "reload" on gnome-panel dialog
<seb128> you need to run it on a command line first
<seb128> ls
<seb128> ups
<seb128> run it on a command line then add it on the gnome-panel or reload it there if it waits on crash dialog
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: no stacktrace really, but at least an undefined symbol: http://pastebin.com/f108fe4c2
<didrocks> (I have to change pastebinit in my netbook to post on pastebin.ubuntu.com btw)
<pitti> ugh
<pitti> my box seems to be pretty broken now, I get gnome-session segfaults
<seb128> what did you do to it?
<pitti> dist-upgrade
<seb128> what got upgraded?
<pitti> but no to the new gnome-media yet
<seb128> do you have a bt for the crash?
<seb128> I blame udisk ;-)
<pitti> indicator-sound
<pitti> udisks isn't even running :)
<pitti> but purging indicator-sound doesn't help either
 * pitti tracks down
<pitti> bbl
<kenvandine> so who is our firefox guy now?
<seb128> kenvandine, you? ;-)
 * kenvandine hides
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, but officially not yet
<pitti> seb128: sorry, PEBCAK; I chmodded nautilus to 0
<pitti> (for running the udisks test suite)
<seb128> pitti, and that makes gnome-session segfault?
 * pitti )#*$#)$ at respawning
<chrisccoulson> hey
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i saw my name mentioned there
<chrisccoulson> did i miss something? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: managed to go home?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: hey... the u1 guys have a new version of bindwood that needs uploading to universe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm back now. they let me out :)
<seb128> <kenvandine> so who is our firefox guy now?
<pitti> seb128: I got a suspend during dist-upgrade, did several VT switches, and probably otherwise had a pretty bad state; all well after reboot
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ^
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: want to look over it and reject or upload?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - yeah, i can do. how urgent is it?
<seb128> pitti, ok good
<kenvandine> looks pretty straight forward, the awesome asac did most of the initial packaging
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: i doubt it is super urgent...
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's ok then. i need to get a drink before i do anything else :)
<kenvandine> lp:~urbanape/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu-lucid
<asac> is there a problem with bindwood?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> new version
<kenvandine> 1.0
<kenvandine> imagine that... open source software with a 1.0 :)
<asac> ok. if you have questions please check in mozillateam
<asac> please check if it really is based on the latest we have in ~ubuntu-dev
<seb128> asac, do you know if somebody is working on making search entry have something else than ask.com too?
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> seb128: its fix committed
<seb128> asac, ok thanks
<asac> did that today
<seb128> you rock ;-)
<asac> bug 520682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520682 in firefox "Only search provider is Ask.com" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520682
 * pitti gratefully sees that indicator-sound is much nicer CPU-wise than gnome-volume-control-applet
<kenvandine> asac, up ... merges cleanly too
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: ^^
<seb128> pitti, nice
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<james_w> which package provides the GNOME file chooser?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - gtk?
<james_w> thanks
<didrocks> bb in a couple of hour, have an appointment
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<pitti> Mr. Spencer!
<seb128> hey rick!
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for DX integration?
<rickspencer3> seb128, so if I do a dist-upgrade now, I get the new sound indicator?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, are you up again, or still up?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> seb128, kenvandine great, can
<rickspencer3> t wait to try it
<seb128> rickspencer3, I like it
<seb128> rickspencer3, and pitti testing says it uses less cpu than the GNOME one
<seb128> so it's all good ;-)
<rickspencer3> that's Connor's first contribution, right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> rickspencer3, didrocks and pitti landed background caching too today
<pitti> guys, check this out:
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-3.png
<seb128> rickspencer3, and scott said that with some plumper tweaking he was down to 10.5s boot
<rickspencer3> !
 * rickspencer3 cries tears of joy
<rickspencer3> keep going guys!
<rickspencer3> just 1 more week left
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: and that didn't even include the stuff that landed today (bg caching, and autostart shuffling)
<rickspencer3> huh
<pitti> that chart above has 11.09 s
<seb128> pitti, did you reinstall the mini or do you still have my patched nm-applet there
<rickspencer3> I'm literatly shaking a bit!
<pitti> seb128: no, it's lucid's nm-applet
<seb128> pitti, hum ok, no cpu use anymore, weird
<pitti> but my chart already has the rsyslog/dd fix locally applied
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti last night on my non-SSD dell mini 10v, I noticed that it was starting up really fast
<pitti> seb128: it seems to be pretty random; it does occur, just two seconds later when the chart stops
<rickspencer3> I did a dist-upgrade, went to get something, and when I came back I assumed that it hadn't rebooted
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, it does; now it's "really fast" to "amazingly fast" :)
<seb128> pitti, it's not there on this chart
<seb128> pitti, and the chart goes 3 seconds after the line
<chrisccoulson> i need to invest in a mini so i can enjoy this fast booting :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: invest in a ssd for your laptop
<pitti> chrisccoulson: just buy an SSD
<pitti> cheaper, and it'll be even faster
<seb128> people get faster boot than this now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suppose i could do that too ;)
<seb128> cpu sucks on the mini
<seb128> with decent cpu and ssd some people do 7 seconds
<seb128> or 8 seconds
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you so much don't want to endure this abdomination of a touchpad
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i hate touchpads anyway ;)
<seb128> +1
<seb128> tseliot, I guess you are too busy to work on this "disable touchpad" option for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> i can work on that if it's wanted and noone else wants to take it
<chrisccoulson> it should be easy shouldn't it? (we used to have the option before)
<seb128> having the option in the capplet would be nice
<seb128> I use external mouses
<seb128> and keep touching the pad by error
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me 2
<tseliot> seb128: I'm too busy to work on anything other than the boot experience, I guess ;) but I can work on that disable touchpad thing after alpha 3
<seb128> tseliot, thanks, we will see if somebody else do it before
<pitti> the gnome-keyring-a... (ctivation-something) process is still pretty heavy
<seb128> seems chrisccoulson is interested
<pitti> I guess that wouldn't appear on Scott's charts, though
<seb128> urg, make me thing I still have the new gnome-keyring to land at some point
<seb128> I packaged it this week
<seb128> but I've some issues with it
<chrisccoulson> is it not getting a bit late to introduce that now?
<seb128> we are not to ff yet
<seb128> the lib is api compatible
<baptistemm> chrisccoulson: YOU SHOULD BUY A SSD !!!!
<baptistemm> :)
<seb128> it's a drop in replacement
<tseliot> seb128: ok, if no one does it, feel free to ping me again after alpha 3
 * baptistemm join the ring
<seb128> tseliot, will do, thanks
 * chrisccoulson goes to look at SSD prices
<seb128> chrisccoulson: but yeah, it's either before alpha3 or not
<seb128> one thing they did is to split the services
<seb128> so you have several process started now
<seb128> pitti, I might ping you to try what difference that makes on bootchart next week
<seb128> pitti, or do you want to test that on the mini today?
<seb128> they have services for each component now
<seb128> like ssh is a service with its autostart
<seb128> etc
<pitti> seb128: I'm happy to do some charts if there's a package to test
<seb128> pitti, I've i386 debs, one minute I scp those
<chrisccoulson> vish - my gpm change to (hopefully) fix your issue has been committed :)
<vish> chrisccoulson: yeah , just noticed :)  [/me keeping fingers crossed :D  ]
<chrisccoulson> hopefully people will never see that silly tray icon again
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yeah... i am up :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i have 3 kids, then ensure i never sleep past 6-6:30am
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i got the edit in view mode patch for f-spot backported
<kenvandine> it's a little crashy
<kenvandine> will work on it more today :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah!
<rickspencer3> I should sleep an extra hour every morning
<rickspencer3> I wake up ...
<rickspencer3> new sound indicator
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> boot time is approaching the goal
<kenvandine> boot time is rocking!
<rickspencer3> image editing is being worked on
<seb128> rickspencer3, I uploaded libgpod with iphone support too
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's a good desktop day so far I think ;-)
<rickspencer3> I'm meeting eeejay in 2.5 hours
<rickspencer3> we're going to look into making empathy APIs easier to use
<seb128> oh, nice
 * rickspencer3 tries desperately to appear to be contributing
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs rickspencer3, don't worry you do great work too
<seb128> the team wouldn't run the same way without you ;-)
<pitti> if everyone/everything is working so well, this is obviously the result of a great team leader!
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> (I'm actually serious)
 * pitti hugs rickspencer3
<kenvandine> yup!
<kenvandine> pitti, i just marked 4 items done on the dx-integration blueprint
 * pitti hugs kenvandine
<chrisccoulson> there's a lot of love in here this afternoon :)
<jcastro> pitti, is policykit-1-gnome still called "policykit-gnome" in upstream bugzilla?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - yeah
<pitti> jcastro: yes, I think it is
<jcastro> that's what I thought
 * rickspencer3 sniff
 * chrisccoulson finds that a bit confusing
<pitti> now that it's gone from KDE as well, we can hopefully eventually rename them back
<pitti> it has always been meant to be a temporary name fork, to have two ABIs
<chrisccoulson> has anyone got any experience with buying SSD's?
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, kenvandine hey, so codecs + music store + pitivi ....
<rickspencer3> I'm putting together a call next week so we can hammer it out on the phone
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, libubuntuone will be ready today
<rickspencer3> shall I invite all three of you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: not me, but baptistemm and jcastro do
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, works for me
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: ack
<baptistemm> I bought mine on ebay for 350€ free of charge
<baptistemm> which 70€ less expensive than any shop in EU
<seb128> urg
<seb128> that's expensive
<baptistemm> yeah :)
<baptistemm> it is my christmas present
<seb128> you can get 2 minis for that price
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, which model did you get? (and what storage capacity?)
<baptistemm> I took a 160GB intel x25m
<seb128> 160G, that's why I guess
<baptistemm> 80 GB is twice cheaper
<jcastro> chrisccoulson, you want the intel x25-m g2. They go for about $289 US.
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's pretty big
<baptistemm> I tooka g2 too)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - thanks. will have a look :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: tseliot postponed some 5 WIs, you added two for ArneGoetje, but we have more than yesterday; how can that be..
<rickspencer3> pitti, I have no idea
<rickspencer3> can we query the database?
<pitti> rickspencer3: we can, yes
<seb128> pitti, we need daily diffs ;-)
<pitti> oh, I added two more to startu-speed
<seb128> that still doesn't make for the 5
<seb128> I did close 2 yesterday I think too
<seb128> and the gwibber duplicate got closed too
<seb128> we should have dropped by 8 or something
<pitti> ah, and some more from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-xorg-triaging-diagnosis got assigned from canonical-qa back to us
<pitti> anyway, I'll have a closer look later on (meeting starts soon)
<chrisccoulson> does anybody in here use multiple keyboard layouts?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I do yes
<pitti> o/
<Nafai> Can do you a different layout per keyboard?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I think we are going to just punt the rest of those xorg triaging work items to Lucid + 1
<Nafai> i.e., one for my built-in one and one for my external?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is there any way of switching layouts other than using the layout switcher in the notification area?
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, it's some time spent now which could help us to save lots of time later on
<pitti> this is why I was a bit hesitant to postpone it
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you can configure the keybing for that in the capplet
<rickspencer3> pitti, I know
<rickspencer3> please discuss with bryce
<pitti> *nod* (already did)
<rickspencer3> I believe that he has picked the low hanging fruit and is still working on some
<pitti> still keeping it as target of opportunity for alpha-3
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, ok. thanks. so, it would be a reasonable request to provide a way to hide the layout switcher?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I think default is both alt together
<rickspencer3> but I want us to stop blueprint work on the 18th!
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yes
 * rickspencer3 repeats mantra
<rickspencer3> 1. find and fix the worst bugs
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<rickspencer3> 2. ensure a smooth upgrade experience
<rickspencer3> 3. integrate the latest and greatest from Dx
<pitti> rickspencer3: that probably will contribute to 1. :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, understood
<rickspencer3> I think he's on track to do the right work items for Lucid
<rickspencer3> they aren't *all* necessary to help with 1
<pitti> *nod*
<rickspencer3> anyway, I trust that bryceh will be able to make the right trade offs
<rickspencer3> he always has in the past
<rickspencer3> but seriously, this bears repeating ...
<rickspencer3> everyone finish up your blueprint work for A3!!
<rickspencer3> we need to switch gears to quality mode!!
<rickspencer3> the users will appreciate that more than one or two more features
 * rickspencer3 gets off soap box
 * rickspencer3 stops preaching to choir
<rickspencer3> ;)
<baptistemm> does someone experience black display after booting, i don't see GDM greeter but I hear ubuntu login sound
<baptistemm> If I switch to vt1 and do "restart gdm", gdm works fine
<seb128> baptistemm, try ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f7
<seb128> do you have plymounth installed?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> kenvandine, no cookie for you!
<baptistemm> I guess so, is it installed by default in lucid (My computer is at home)
<seb128> baptistemm, you can try to apt-get remove it
<baptistemm> I installed my new disk with the A2 cd or a daily one but afterA2
<seb128> it fixes issues for quite some users
<baptistemm> just remove it
<seb128> yes
<baptistemm> I mean I won't have the real boot process
<baptistemm> so I can't test
<baptistemm> okay
<didrocks> re
<seb128> didrocks, wb
<seb128> didrocks, oh btw I had an idea about your cheese crasher
<seb128> didrocks, is your source online somewhere or do you want to try something ?
<desrt> nice!
<desrt> i'm in a coffee shop and the people behind me are discussing google's "don't be evil" motto
<didrocks> desrt: heh, what kind of coffee shop are you in? ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<desrt> william's coffee pub
<desrt> across the street from a university
<chrisccoulson> whats happened to the volume osd notification?
<chrisccoulson> does it work for anyone else?
<chrisccoulson> oh, brightness is not working here either
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is notify-osd working for you?
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I was rollbacking  the channel's log. let me scp it :)
<didrocks> seb128: I can have a try if you want
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm seeing message notifications
<didrocks> seb128: fredp told me yesterday that he doesn't have this issue on debian
<chrisccoulson> but the synchronous notifications are busted
<didrocks> (maybe related to udev, as I don't have the crash on my box without webcam?)
<seb128> didrocks, I've a feeling I know what the issue is there...
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> they're working now
<didrocks> seb128: do you me to try something or I just push the branch?
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<slomo> seb128: thanks for syncing all the gstreamer packages :)
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> +LDFLAGS=$(shell echo $$LDFLAGS | sed -e 's/-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions//')
<seb128> +export LDFLAGS
<seb128> didrocks, add that to the rules
<didrocks> seb128: ok thanks, doing :)
<seb128> didrocks, before the includes
<james_w> could someone review http://paste.ubuntu.com/374830/ please?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, <james_w> could someone review http://paste.ubuntu.com/374830/ please?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think you know a bit this code?
<seb128> james_w, looking at it too, but diff of diff is hard, I will apply that to the source :-p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i will take a look shortly. i took a look at this a little while ago
<james_w> I'm not sure it's the right fix, and I'd want to run with it for a while
<james_w> seb128: no kidding :-)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i've actually got a feeling that there are 2 code paths which don't set a GError (when they should be doing)
<chrisccoulson> i vaguely remember that from when i looked at it before
<james_w> hmm
<chrisccoulson> but i will take a look shortly
<james_w> possibly
<james_w> I was going on what was in the upstream report
<didrocks> seb128: you ROCK!
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<pitti> ccheney: hey, good morning
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<pitti> ccheney: do you know if there is a more precise release roadmap for OO.o 3.2.1 by now?
<didrocks> seb128: even looking at ld, I have no idea about what this option in LDFLAGS is doing (and what it's doing wrong, in fact :))
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, did you say you had reviewed the gpm appindicator patch?
<seb128> didrocks, the same symbol is defined in 2 binaries there
<seb128> didrocks, the binary and the library probably
<seb128> didrocks, that leads to such crashes when using -Bsymbolic
<seb128> we had the issue with gnome-bluetooth previously
<seb128> I know it by now ;-)
<pitti> seb128: did you want me to test new keyring packages? I. e. did I miss an IRC ping of your's or so?
<seb128> our toolchain has -Bsymbolic-function by default
<seb128> pitti, oh right, not I just finished other stuff and forgot
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, make sense :) btw how to know what are the default flags? (it's something loaded by make, I guess)
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/gnome-keyring
<seb128> it's copying
<seb128> one minute
<seb128> didrocks, not sure right now how to do that, I know this one is on though
<seb128> there is a wiki page with the toolchain option we activate
<seb128> but I don't want to search for it now, busy with other things
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll try to find it, good to know, thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> didrocks, feel free to comment on the upstream bug saying it happens only with -Bsymbolic-function and it's probably a symbol defined in 2 binaries
<seb128> you might want to look at which one
<seb128> pitti, online
<pitti> seb128: thanks, testint
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> bah, Friday evening tpying :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can we do a SRU for bug 160862?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, I finish some bug triaging first and then cheese upload + report upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160862 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin (System->Administration->Users and Groups) overwrites group file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160862
<chrisccoulson> it's only a 1 liner :)
<pitti> seb128: anything I should test in particular? (so far I only have wifi password here, but I can also test ssh easily)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: without looking at the bug, the title very much suggests SRUability
<seb128> pitti, well you can test if it works for you, but I was rather interested by bootchart on the mini
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, be careful if you install that on your session it will break libgnome-keyring customers until gnome-keyring restart
<seb128> or session restart
<seb128> ie searhose if you run it will tell you it can't connect to the gnome-keyring daemon
<seb128> I get empathy crashing with it too which I didn't investigate yet
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. would you mind adding targets for hardy, jaunty and karmic? (i suspect it's probably not worth effort fixing on intrepid)
<seb128> or rather mission-control
<pitti> np, I don't have anythign on that box
<seb128> cassidy, do you know if there is some known issue between mission control and keyring 2,29?
<cassidy> seb128, yes, a crash has been reported
<cassidy> let me find it
<cassidy> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608709
<seb128> cassidy, thanks!
<ubottu> Gnome bug 608709 in libgnome-keyring "Can't create a new account on 2.29.6" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<cassidy> which is a dup of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608510
<ubottu> Gnome bug 608510 in libgnome-keyring "assertion failure when item is not in keyring" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<pitti> seb128: the new one uses more CPU
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-2.png
<pitti> (old)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-5-new-gnome-keyring.png
<pitti> (new)
<seb128> pitti, is that enough that you would consider it an issue?
<seb128> I'm still pondering what to do there
<pitti> seb128: if we want the new one for functional reasons, I'm happy to take a look at it and see what we can optimize
<seb128> pitti, I've having some email exchange with upstream about it
<seb128> he wrote recently
<seb128> " * Better startup, controlling which components launch through
<seb128>    'Startup Applications'
<seb128>  * Locking keyrings after a certain amount of idle time."
<seb128> as new features
<seb128> and "The two versions use the same file formats, and are completely
<seb128> compatible with one another"
<chrisccoulson> pitti - on the subject of SRU's, hughsie is considering backporting this commit back to gpm 2.28: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-power-manager/commit/?id=7380ab4e13db76cb5be2e1bc4a42a810a5261fd4
<seb128> the said the code has been refactored and should be nicer
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if we want to consider that for karmic too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: uh, sorry, what's the effect in plain English?
<seb128> I will pay $beers to whoever fix gpm not coming back to the brighness level it should go to before lucid
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the status icon appears in the notification area telling you that your display is broken, and the display blanks whilst you're working
<pitti> seb128: if you think we should update, as part of 2.30, you have my support for that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: eww; sounds worth fixing indeed
<seb128> pitti, I've no strong opinion, what we have is known and works
<seb128> new version didn't break compatibility though
<chrisccoulson> pitti - he's going to run it for a while just to make sure it really fixes the issue
<seb128> they splitted the lib and added those dbus interfaces
<seb128> and some modularity
<chrisccoulson> and i'll upload it to lucid too
<seb128> but those are not really must have for lucid
<seb128> what other people take would be on this one?
<pitti> seb128: *nod*; so that could also be considered a "potential source of regressions without major benefits"?
<pitti> seb128: don't other GNOME components make use of those new APIs sooner or later?
<seb128> not this cycle
<seb128> they plan to rework the store system etc
<seb128> and will deprecate libgnome-keyring
<seb128> but that didn't happen this cycle
<seb128> store -> storage
<seb128> I think they are working toward dbus method and a freedesktop storage
<seb128> pitti, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-keyring-list/2010-January/msg00007.html
<pitti> seb128: the only thing which I want to avoid is to update to it late (after beta-2 or so) because a newer gnome version depends on it
<pitti> if that's very unlikely, staying on 2.28 sounds fine to me
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson: ^ opinion?
<pitti> if we stay at 2.28, I'd like us to disable the "allow access to keyring" question, though
<pitti> (but that should be easy)
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it's worth updating it this cycle, especially if nothing else in GNOME needs it just yet
<seb128> well I'm not decided between staying on a known codebase
<seb128> or going with somebody which will be easier to maintain and an uptodate plateform for those use lucid for work
<seb128> somebody -> something
<didrocks> seb128: I agree too, staying at 2.28 seems fine for an LTS
<chrisccoulson> i think we've probably already got plenty of bugs to start working on, without introducing lots of new ones
<didrocks> (we can use the same flag "too many changes" than the one for evolution)
<seb128> right, that's one way to see it
<seb128> the other way is that the version you use is deprecated and upstream will not fix bugs on it
<seb128> and some people might want to use the lts to hack and need an uptodate platform
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true too
<chrisccoulson> it's a difficult choice really
<seb128> I will put it in the desktop team ppa now I think
<seb128> and ask for testing
<didrocks> good idea
<pitti> that'd be nice
<seb128> and we can upload next week or decide against
<pitti> then I can test it on my amd64 laptop as well, with ssh and everything
<seb128> thanks everybody
 * didrocks adds "test heavily gnome-keyring from ppa" as next week task :)
<seb128> should I use ubuntu-desktop ppa for that?
<seb128> or use a gnome-keyring ppa there?
<ccheney> pitti: not yet, no
<ccheney> pitti: i'm not even sure if it is still going to be produced as 3.3 is expected by around June
<ccheney> pitti: there are only two bugs on 3.2.1 currently so if they decide to release it could be pretty quick
<ccheney> pitti: 3.2.0 was officially released yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: there is a gnome-keyring ppa? maybe ubuntu-desktop is better, no? (to make it "more official about what we want to test/integrate")
<ccheney> pitti: it looks like ooo-build and debian aren't caught up with yesterdays release yet though, but probably will be by early next week
<seb128> didrocks, no, but you can create different ppas, I was pondering using the default ubuntu-desktop one or a subone named gnome-keyring still under ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, I have no strong opinion if a new ppa is needed :)
<kenvandine> whew... had to fsck / from a livecd again
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i had to do that a couple of days ago too
<kenvandine> happened to me last week as well
<chrisccoulson> eeeeek, not good
<kenvandine> yeah... time to shop for a drive
<kenvandine> or re-install for real
<kenvandine> this is a ext4 filesystem that was created by jaunty alpha1
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, this is a brand new install and it breaks too
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember what the error was when it broke, as it remounted read-only
<kenvandine> same here
<kenvandine> well there is no error
<kenvandine> both times it happened while the screen was locked
<kenvandine> trying to login on a VT just says it is mounted read-only
<kenvandine> so no access to the errors
 * kenvandine looks at the logs
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i got a load of ext4 related errors at the end of dmesg, and the message telling me it had remounted read-only
<chrisccoulson> but they don't get saved
<chrisccoulson> as the volume was read-only ;)
<kenvandine> oh sigh
<seb128> asac, pitti: bug #494549 is good to go?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494549 in usbmuxd "usbmuxd required in main for libiphone" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494549
<seb128> asac, pitti: we need to have those promoted now if we want the current libgpod to build
<jjardon> Hello, seems that the yelp version shipped with lucid is the webkit branch, but this is not a officially supported branch, Is this intentional?
<Nafai> So what's the best way to handle when you upgrade things like indicator applet and such without having to log out and back in?
<Nafai> just kill the process and let the panel re-load it?
<pitti> seb128, asac: it seems that the issues were addressed
<seb128> pitti, there is a new upstream version available I will upload it so we get the fixes in lucid
<pitti> promoted
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> ccheney: "two bugs on 3.2.1" -> that is, to bugs in 3.2.0 which are regressions and to be addressed?
<pitti> ccheney: that'd be pretty good
<ccheney> pitti: there are two targeted bugs for 3.2.1 which would be what would block its release if they decide to make it
<ccheney> pitti: of course as new major bugs are found the count will go up but not bad so far
 * pitti waves goodnight
<didrocks> dinner time, bbl :)
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<seb128> pedro_, gvfs seems to have quite some crashes duplicates if you want to clean it one day
<pedro_> seb128, will have a look into it
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> pedro_, btw how did the pitivi bug day go?
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, pretty fine! the product is looking very clean
<pedro_> we also had some input from the pitivi folks so now it's just time to wait for the reporters feedback on what we did
<seb128> nice
<pedro_> no major issues though, just little annoyances with gstreamer crashing in the middle while you're editing something and things like that
<seb128> I should open a bug at some point, pitivi seems to just do nothing on the video I tried
<seb128> it the bar at the bottom doesn't get signal etc
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine ... I'm looking for some sample code for exporting a dbus service in a real app
<rickspencer3> do you know off hand where I should look in gwibber?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, dispatcher.py
<kenvandine> gwibber/microblog/dispatcher.py
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<asac> pitti: seb128: ack. thx. fine if we have the new upstream (or are sure we will get them)
<Nafai> kenvandine: Did you see my gwibber bug? :)
<kenvandine> Nafai, not yet
<Nafai> not high priority, I filed it a couple days ago.  can't get stuff from friendfeed
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> bug number please?
 * kenvandine doesn't have it in bug folder
<Nafai> just a sec
<Nafai> 520537
<kenvandine> thx
<Nafai> np
<kenvandine> bug 520537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520537 in gwibber "Cannot load a FriendFeed account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520537
<Nafai> ah, I'll be sure to write bug before it next time ;)
<kenvandine> Nafai, we might not fix it until after feature freeze :)
<Nafai> that's fine
<kenvandine> Nafai, nifty huh?
<kenvandine> :)
<Nafai> twitter and facebook work better for me
<Nafai> rather, are more important
<Nafai> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, what version of telepathy-gabble shall we deliver in Lucid?
<kenvandine> we should talk to upstream
<kenvandine> cassidy, ^^
<kenvandine> opinions?
<kenvandine> it would be nice to ship with the facebook chat feature :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, tbh, I'm sitting next to eeejay right now
<kenvandine> haha
<rickspencer3> eeejay is thinking that maybe there is a good reason we are still on .8
<kenvandine> oh... well .9 is the unstable series
<kenvandine> is .10 planned soon?
<kenvandine> or soon enough for lucid?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, dunno
<rickspencer3> prolly not it sounds like
<kenvandine> cassidy, ^^
<eeejay> the facebook thingie will be in lucid no matter what
<seb128> rickspencer3, we are using what cassidy recommended when I ask him about what we should use...
<rickspencer3> seb128, okay, cool
<seb128> when I asked
<seb128> rather
<seb128> I'm happy to revisit that if they come with a new stable serie
<rickspencer3> me and eeejay are just trying to get some tubey pythony code working
<rickspencer3> and just want to make sure we are hacking with the versions intended to land in lucid
<rickspencer3> (and that we both have the same versions ;) )
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<lool> seb128: O'm dedicating this special upload for you, have a good weed-end  ;-)
<lool> s/O/I
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> lool did fix the gtk bug
<seb128> and updated valgrind
<seb128> lool, you made my end of week ;-)
<seb128> lool, enjoy your weekend!
<lool> you too!
 * seb128 hugs lool
<jcastro> hey chrisccoulson you were handling g-p-m with app indicators right?
 * didrocks has finished to triaged all UNE bugs for the last 1 year and half \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-13
<didrocks> time to go to bed, have a good week-end :)
<bryceh> cya didrocks
<didrocks> RAOF: btw, I'm thinking about the --as-needed patch we often add to packages, do you know why it's not part of GNOME autogen.sh when generating ltmain.sh.?
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<asac> thanks for confirming that i am still here
<asac_> yay another reconnect
 * asac goes for tea time rather than wasting time fiddling with router and /reconnect
<LaserJock> any UNE people around?
<geser> is it about the mandatory settings?
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm there :)
<LaserJock> geser: yes
<LaserJock> I was wondering what the "plan" was with that
<didrocks> LaserJock: there are some keys which are mandatories and others that are default now
<LaserJock> my panel looks terrible but I figured there must be some master plan
<didrocks> LaserJock: terrible?
<LaserJock> yeah
<didrocks> LaserJock: how? can you be a little bit more precise, please?
<LaserJock> things are out of place
<didrocks> LaserJock: can you post a screenshot?
<LaserJock> yeah, one sec
<LaserJock> basically, it's impossible to add applets from within UNE
<didrocks> right
<LaserJock> so I went in to regular GNOME and added them
<LaserJock> and when I went back in to UNE things were a bit messed up
<didrocks> hum, normally you can't add new applets in UNE and those are default
<didrocks> adding into the GNOME session shouldn't add them to UNE
<LaserJock> well, I didn't get new ones in UNE (bad) and my existing ones got re-arranged
<LaserJock> one sec on the screenie
<didrocks> that shouldn't happen, strange :)
<didrocks> and yes, you shouldn't get new one in UNE, this is by design and tech limitation
<didrocks> (because of providing the new capability to run both GNOME and UNE in the same machine)
<LaserJock> http://laserjock.us/Screenshot-1.png
<LaserJock> but why are the applets mandatory? wouldn't default be better?
<didrocks> LaserJock: as told just before, that internal to gconf settings if you want both UNE and GNOME session
<didrocks> so ok, the calendar isn't in the right place
<didrocks> (time applet)
<didrocks> that can be fixed
<LaserJock> at first I didn't have any time applet
<didrocks> right, this is an issue I have to fix
<didrocks> gconf bug about mandatory settings :)
<LaserJock> I was trying to add the time applet, tomboy, and system monitor
<didrocks> (this is to share the same applet)
<didrocks> normally, you won't be able to edit the panel, just your GNOME one, but not in UNE
<LaserJock> that's ... strange
<didrocks> this is less than optimal, I agree, but it involve heavily patching in gconf (too much for an LTS)
<didrocks> so, if you know a better way, without messing up user config, I'm open to any suggestion
<LaserJock> why not do it in the user config?
<didrocks> because if a user change something in the GNOME session in the panel and the value aren't mandatory in UNE
<LaserJock> well, but you can do the same thing
<LaserJock> but let it be user-editable
<didrocks> tell me how to do it
<LaserJock> throw a GUI in front of the mandatory bits for UNE
<didrocks> or let me finish my explanation :)
<didrocks> because if a user change something in the GNOME session in the panel and the value aren't mandatory in UNE, you get that:
<didrocks> - GNOME session panel will be drawn
<didrocks> - no home switcher applet
<didrocks> - no "personal taskbar in UNE"
<didrocks> this is related to gconf internals, you can't say "but those are default for UNE, discaring user configuration"
<didrocks> or having one gconf user configuration in GNOME session and another one for UNE
<LaserJock> ok, so throw the UNE gconf keys in /var and make then editable
<LaserJock> ?
<didrocks> LaserJock: that's what is already been done
<didrocks> but again
<didrocks> the user gconf configuration is in ~/.gconfd
<didrocks> if you change something in a panel, the _whole_ default is then ignoreed
<didrocks> and so you impact the UNE and the GNOME session conf
<didrocks> got back the two panels, and so on…
<LaserJock> right, I'm saying keep them mandatory and all, what you've got now
<didrocks> is that clear?
<didrocks> right
<LaserJock> but just provide a way for people to edit them
<LaserJock> so that we can add applets
<didrocks> hum, that would be complicating an FF is closed
<didrocks> that means rewrite a new 'add applet'
<LaserJock> right, but as it is now UNE has just become usless for anybody who wants to add a single applet
<didrocks> if you want to do that, do not hesitate :)
<didrocks> it was hardly doable in the last version too (just a little empty space)
<LaserJock> this is a rather noticable regression and in an LTS release :(
<didrocks> LaserJock: do you want to work on that? honestly, I won't have the time
<didrocks> but I agree that this is less than ideal
<LaserJock> no, I honestly just want to not have regressions in LTS releases
<didrocks> LaserJock: if nobody wants to work on that… :(
<LaserJock> the seperation of GNOME from UNE sessions shouldn't have been done then
<didrocks> LaserJock: this was hardly asked by users
<LaserJock> if nobody is willing to do it all the way, including patch up regressions, it shouldn't have been done in the first place
<didrocks> and that's why there was a session at UDS
<didrocks> LaserJock: people who really wanted to add panels can still edit files in /usr/share/gconf/une/mandatory
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> my choices are to either abandon UNE (sucks) or provide my own ubuntu-netbook-default-settings package (sucks slightly less)
<didrocks> LaserJock: can you log a bug on the time issue please? I'll fix it next week
<didrocks> LaserJock: how would you fix not having the two panels? that's what I'm interested in
<didrocks> LaserJock: you know, I had a look for more than one week on that issue, so I think I know the internals
<LaserJock> don't do the split until you know you can do it right, simple as that
<didrocks> LaserJock: that's not constructive
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> it should be common sense
<didrocks> LaserJock: because having a gnome session was more asked that the "I can't change my panel" (what karmic's panel didn't allow you as well as there were a small space to add a new applet)
<LaserJock> but the behavior was the same as any normal gnome session
<LaserJock> move applet then add
<LaserJock> but now you can't do that
<LaserJock> and having changes in GNOME affect UNE was unlikely to be much of an issue with people
<LaserJock> they aren't likely to switch between the two regularly
<LaserJock> so for seemingly minimal gain, the is a pretty significant cost
<didrocks> LaserJock: let me rephrase, if you add/move any applet in GNOME panel and keys are default (not mandatory) in UNE, you got the two panels in UNE as well
<didrocks> or if you change any in UNE as well, you crash your gnome setting
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm thinking of a way, maybe, is to change XDG dir for gnome-panel only
<LaserJock> that's not great
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, that's why I put them as mandatory
<LaserJock> ok, I really gotta run
<LaserJock> I understand the problem
<LaserJock> I still think LTS is a bad time for this, but whatever
<didrocks> LaserJock: if you want to discuss about that later, I'm trying to figure out of how to do it right
<LaserJock> I'll file bugs when I get back from errands
<LaserJock> well, you might look at sabayon
<LaserJock> or XDG seems sort of reasonable
<didrocks> LaserJock: I just hope you can at least understand it's not an easy thing to deal with :)
<LaserJock> of course
<didrocks> I know and maintained sabayon
<LaserJock> I've dealt with similar issues before
<didrocks> LaserJock: let discuss about that later, right?
<didrocks> I may have an idea
<LaserJock> I think a simple GUI to edit the manditory keys would maybe work
<didrocks> (the XDG thing, but should be discuss)
<LaserJock> ok, talk to you later
<didrocks> ttyl
<chrisccoulson> working today didrocks?
<baptistemm> someone to help me debugging a build issue for bluez
<baptistemm> asac, around ? (as this is related to bluez)
<baptistemm> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39149642/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.bluez_4.61-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<baptistemm> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<baptistemm> have you some minutes for me?
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<baptistemm> fine, trying to package latest bluez
<chrisccoulson> i have a few minutes, possibly ;)
<baptistemm> My wife and my son are away for a week
<baptistemm> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, enjoying the quiet? ;)
<baptistemm> being a little sad when my son left
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine
<baptistemm> but I'm quite happy to have the quiet yeah ;)
<baptistemm> back to bluez, the latest version has a symbols which was renamed, and so, the build fails
<baptistemm> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39149642/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.bluez_4.61-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> you want to know how to resolve that?
<baptistemm> I added the new symbols, but I don"t what to do with the missing one
<baptistemm> should I bump the soname
<baptistemm> ?
<baptistemm> yeah
<chrisccoulson> the soname should have been bumped upstream - that's not something we should do at a distro level
<chrisccoulson> did they not bump the soname?
<chrisccoulson> ah, so no soname change then
<chrisccoulson> that would need reporting upstream really
<baptistemm> hmm, I don't know how bluez define soname
<baptistemm> I asked on #bluez earlier but noone was there to answer
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, the soname is defined in Makefile.am (lib_libbluetooth_la_LDFLAGS = -version-info 8:0:5)
<chrisccoulson> we should avoid uploading this though until that issue is resolved, as there might be other things using that symbol
<chrisccoulson> libbluetooth3 has a lot of rdepends
<baptistemm> yep
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<james_w> hi baptistemm
<baptistemm> at least the previous one (4.60) was never been uploaded, in the mean time this one doesn't break something
<baptistemm> hi james_w
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w, how are you?
<james_w> good thanks, how about you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad, thanks
<james_w> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to look at gnome-desktop again?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - not yet, unfortunately. i can try and look at that this evening though
<james_w> no rush
<chrisccoulson> i need to have a look really for a crasher anyway
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-02-14
<baptistemm> didrocks, around?
<^arky^> hi anyone know the duplicate of this bug 510775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510775 in indicator-applet "indicator applet removes shutdown menu option" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510775
<^arky^> Is seb128 around?
<geser> like most other devs not on a weekend, try during the week
<didrocks> baptistemm: there now
<baptistemm> salut
<didrocks> hello, bon dimanche ? :)
<baptistemm> ouais je suis seul, ma copien et mon fils sont en vacances :)
<baptistemm> donc je geek (pour une fois)
<didrocks> héhé, ma copine est aussi partie pour quelques jours, un peu de temps libre :)
<baptistemm> je pense que l'on va continuer en anglais :)
<didrocks> yes ;)
<baptistemm> I'm under the impression the cached image for background in the patch you produce in my case compressed image with compression artefact
<baptistemm> s/you produce/you did produces/
<baptistemm> where is stored the picture
<didrocks> baptistemm: hum, strange. I only save the pixbuf produced by the lib
<didrocks> baptistemm: .cache/wallpaper
<baptistemm> okay perhaps I totally wrong
<didrocks> baptistemm: I only save the cached image produce on the fly by libgnome-desktop if it was changed
<didrocks> produced*
<baptistemm> humm this is really noticable now
<didrocks> and try to get the same format
<baptistemm> let me put the two different pictures
<didrocks> can you get me two screenshots?
<didrocks> right :)
<baptistemm> sure
<baptistemm> If you want to look now of course
<didrocks> baptistemm: I'll have a quick look, but treat it on Monday for sure
<baptistemm> don't hesitate to tell me if you don't want to do that now
<didrocks> no no, it's ok
<didrocks> I think I have an idea
<didrocks> is your file a jpeg?
<baptistemm> yes
<baptistemm> http://bmm80.free.fr/Ubuntu/
<didrocks> hum, so, here is the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376204/
<baptistemm> 26k vs 6k, sure this is compressed :)
<didrocks> baptistemm: as you can see, I take the same format that the initial file
<baptistemm> yeah
<didrocks> and save the pixbuf
<didrocks> so, for me
<didrocks> it compress the pixbuf again :)
<didrocks> that can explain this
<didrocks> I have to get the format from the pixbuf
<didrocks> (not sure if "format" is suited for a pixbuf"
<didrocks> or use an non destructive format to save it
<baptistemm> is it interesting to cache picture not bigger than the display resolution ?
<didrocks> it's still interesting
<baptistemm> I mean, my picture is the tiny one, that I use a tile wallpaper
<baptistemm> okay
<didrocks> just applying the transformation/resize take 0.7s on the mini
<didrocks> with an ssd drive…
<didrocks> and if you login into gdm, you get it twice (one for gdm, the other one once connected)
<didrocks> do you think than saving in png systematically would be better?
<didrocks> (not on the top for all image format)
<baptistemm> my knowledge is near zero for that :)
<baptistemm> actually I didn't understood where the pciture was compressed in you code
<didrocks> baptistemm: gdk_pixbuf_save (new_pixbuf, cache_filename, gdk_pixbuf_format_get_name (format), NULL, NULL);
<didrocks> format comming from: format = gdk_pixbuf_get_file_info (bg->filename, NULL, NULL);
<baptistemm> ah you meant gdk_pixbuf_save do the compression
<didrocks> so, if the original image is an jpeg, I apply jpeg compression on the gdk_pixbuf again
<baptistemm> ah okay ...
<didrocks> Currently only few parameters exist. JPEG images can be saved with a "quality" parameter; its value should be in the range [0,100].
<didrocks> maybe put the quality to 100 for jpeg?
<baptistemm> yep, I was thinking the same
<baptistemm> or sometimes near, like 90 or 95
<didrocks> the default value is not written into devhelp
<didrocks> do you see something related to that?
<baptistemm> no
<didrocks> baptistemm: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Network_Graphics
<didrocks> "sans perte de données"
<didrocks> maybe saving all cached images in png can be interesting
<didrocks> should have a look about the size
<baptistemm> I found
<baptistemm> this is 75
<didrocks> baptistemm: where ? ;)
<baptistemm> volatile int quality = 75; /* default; must be between 0 and 100 */
<baptistemm> io-jpeg.c
<didrocks> ok :)
<baptistemm> in gdk-pixbuf directory in gtk
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion tweaking the value if source == jpeg -> quality=…
<baptistemm> yeah png would be perhaps interesting
<didrocks> or saving everything in png
<didrocks> (I have a png image, hence I noticed nothing ;))
<baptistemm> (sorry to put you some challenge on weekend days :)
<baptistemm> should I file a bug ?
<didrocks> don't be sorry, my challenge is already to checkout launchpad :)
<didrocks> no, that's ok, I'll fix this on Monday
<baptistemm> checkout launchpad ???
<baptistemm> wow
<didrocks> and discuss with pitti and seb128 about the best solution
<didrocks> yes, I need to extend the API for Quickly :)
<baptistemm> okay, thanks for the help
<baptistemm> if you have free time, I packaged devhelp 2.29.90 :)
<didrocks> thanks for reporting that :)
<baptistemm> it just waits for sponsoring
<didrocks> oh, sweet, Will sponsor tomorrow
<didrocks> (I try to not "really work" on week-end, I know this is not the right way to go ;))
<didrocks> so, just hanging on IRC and hacking on personal projects
<baptistemm> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<asac> baptistemm: hey
<baptistemm> heya asaca
<asac> baptistemm: so your issue means we need to bump the soname i think
<asac> +#MISSING: 4.61-0ubuntu1# hci_read_inquiry_transmit_power_level@Base 4.40
<baptistemm> yeah ;/
<asac> did upstream bump the soname?
<baptistemm> no
<baptistemm> I asked on the bluez chan but noone answered
<asac> ask on #bluez then
<asac> ping holtman directly maybe?
<asac> and wait a day or so ... we shouldnt upload until this is confirmed upstream and they will bump their soname
<baptistemm> I did both
<baptistemm> yeah
<asac> ok
<baptistemm> asac, if you want there is the previous release which was never uploaded :)
<asac> if that doesnt have the issue, go ahead
<baptistemm> I can't upload myself :)
<asac> baptistemm: oh you say ther eis a previous release which was never sponsored?
<asac> give it to me
<asac> where is the debdiff + orig?
<baptistemm> attached to a bug report, I'll give you that in a second
<asac> kk
<baptistemm> bug 506149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506149 in bluez "Update 'bluez' to 4.60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506149
<asac> hmm. you never attach debdiffs?
<baptistemm> did I
<baptistemm> ah no, I usually don't
<baptistemm> but I can, give me 2 minutes
<asac> no not needed
<asac> its just that i had to act for 2 minutes to get all the bits together
<asac> if everything is in the bug it will take me 10 seconds ;)
<asac> baptistemm: you tested that ?
<baptistemm> the previous version was 4.51 so the debdiff can be lengthy
<asac> 3
<asac> 2
<asac> 1
<asac> hmmm
<asac> did you test the release? ... or do i need to test build?
<asac> the debdiff looks good ;)
<baptistemm> you can test it, I did some file copy but not that much
<asac> did you test it in the sense that it builds and installs?
<baptistemm> ha yeah, I have it installed for weeks
<baptistemm> :)
<asac> ok uploading/ed
<asac> thx
 * asac goes back to weekend fun ;)
<baptistemm> wonderful
<baptistemm> thanks then
<baptistemm> have fun
<asac> np... enjoy too (will be back in a couple of hours or so)
<chrisccoulson> bah, my filesystem keeps eating itself
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: you should feed it more often
<chrisccoulson> hey Amaranth
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably ;)
<Amaranth> howdy
<chrisccoulson> how are you these days?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: busy :)
<Lee_ubun> I'm having problems with unexpected logouts, I believe its a graphic issue. Running 9.10 - Graphic Card is: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Devi. Can anyone help?
<kklimonda> hmm, is this bootchart hacked or not: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100212-4.png ?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, no, how come?
<chrisccoulson> that's actually slower than the quickest bootchart on that hardware
<chrisccoulson> i think it's been down to just over 10s
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, sweet
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I remember that pitti has been hacking a lot of things lately so I wasn't sure about it and the official bootcharts are broken :/
<asac> pitti: guess your not there? what was the new langpack machine name?
<baptistemm> asac, some advice to fix 519357?
<baptistemm> bug 519357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519357 in bluez "conffile prompt on upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519357
<asac> hmm
<asac> baptistemm: are we doing anything to the conffiles in maintainer scripts?
<asac> e.g. to init.d/bluetooth
<baptistemm> we touched it between the two release
<baptistemm> +s
<baptistemm> IIRC, initially init.d/bluetooth was a traditionnal init script, and now bluetoothd is triggered by udev
<baptistemm> /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth.rules
<asac> baptistemm: whats the diff of the packaging that does that touching?
<baptistemm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/bluez/karmic/revision/28
<baptistemm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/bluez/karmic/revision/29
<baptistemm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/bluez/karmic/revision/30
<asac> in general it shouldnt be a problem if you change config files during upgrade
<asac> as long as you dont touch them outside of the upgrade process
<asac> so this bug basically means that something touched the conffile for mvo
<asac> maybe there is upstart magic now that does something bad?
<asac> seems to be ok
<asac> i think we have to wait for mvo to tell us more about his testcase
<baptistemm> yeah
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i had a quick look at the gnome-desktop issue. the second code path that can cause gnome_rr_config_apply_from_filename_with_time to return false without setting the GError is:
<chrisccoulson> if (check_framebuffer_size (stored, screen)) {
<chrisccoulson> if that evaluates to false there, then the funtion returns false and doesn't set the error
<james_w> so it needs another g_set_error?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah. i have a fix for the second one somewhere here already
<chrisccoulson> i can roll them all in to one change and push to bzr if you like
<james_w> that would be great
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that now
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-07
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<dpm> morning didrocks
<dpm> good morning all
<didrocks> hey pitti, dpm
<Sweetshark> G'Morning, all!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark :)
<didrocks> how was your travel to return home?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, good morning! enjoyed fosdem?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: better than expected: there had ben verz haevy rains in Hamburg this weekend and we expected trouble, but it went well ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh really? Julie told me that I missed a very sunny week-end in Lyon (with a little "ahahah, you should have been home, see!" :p)
<pitti> yeah, it was awesome here as well, warm and sunny
<Sweetshark> pitti: Absolutely! I think it was a great success for Libreoffice too. Some of the talks of the LO track had the room really packed. The booth was also very wellvisited (other than the OOo booth 3 Meters next to it) ....
<pitti> lol - good to hear!
<didrocks> and the booth was wayyyyy bigger. I found that fun :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 and pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you? ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, hey again didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks! i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fien thanks
<seb128> I'm fine as well :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: little bit tired, but I'm fine, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite tired too. i was rudely awoken at 6.30am by my daughter
<chrisccoulson> i wish she would realise that waking up when it is still dark outside is not normal ;)
<didrocks> urgh ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - did you have a chance to try the latest version of my extension? i fixed a few more crashes on friday too
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it stops crashing for you now ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I did dist-upgrade, which version should I have now?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - 0.4
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have that; so, let me switch back to unity and compiz and check
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I noticed that under metacity/gnome (no global menu) I still have the "5 seconds of CPU until a click is processed" issue
<chrisccoulson> pitti - try turning off the testpilot extension
<chrisccoulson> i've seen a few people say that's eating CPU
<pitti> testpilot?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's called "Feedback" in the addons manager
<pitti> oh, is that the "weekly report" kind of thing?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the one
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll try that, too, once it comes back
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> still early in the morning, it hasn't gone bad yet
<chrisccoulson> testpilot will go away automatically when we get a RC build anyway
<chrisccoulson> (which will be quite soon)
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, had a nice weekend?
<rodrigo_> hey pitti
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, I'm fine after a week of vacation, thanks :-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, and you=
<rodrigo_> ?
<seb128> I'm great thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you plan to work on this week? ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, unity a11y, gnome3 ppa, and anything other you tell me to do :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, the tomboy gconf cleaning? ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh yes, been looking at that last week
<Laney> did sandy say that was acceptable upstream?
<seb128> oh, nice, do you think it's some not hard to do?
<rodrigo_> well, it needs to be changed in gconf#, doing it in tomboy only is a lot of work
<seb128> rodrigo_, what needs to the changed in gconf#?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the goal was to use gconf# rather than the gconfpeditor thing no?
<seb128> Laney, dunno, rodrigo_ said he would check
<Laney> ok then
<rodrigo_> seb128, gconfpeditor is in gconf#, and tomboy has a lot of classes hierarchy based on that, so that it works on windows only
<rodrigo_> s/only/also
<seb128> oh, k, sucks
<seb128> well maybe not worth the work there
<rodrigo_> well, I think we can remove the dep in gconf#, I'll let you know today
<seb128> it's annoying we are like 2 rdepends away from dropping libbonoboui, etc
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> not sure why the gconfpeditor bindings are in libgnomeui
<seb128> that brings in gnomevfs etc
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> need to move to my desktop pc, brb
<dpm> hi pitti, morning. I saw that the full tarball export for the Lucid language packs worked - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+language-packs, but I cannot see the packages in the PPA yet. Was there any build failure, or are they still building?
<pitti> hey dpm -- I'm currently building fresh lucid langpacks, with -base refresh
<dpm> hey pitti, ah, is that not an automated process? I thought they'd be built in the PPA during the weekend
<pitti> dpm: only the updates; they were actually, I got a few error messages from it
<pitti> dpm: I disabled the lucid cron job now, and building from teh 0205 base export
<dpm> pitti, ok. Shall I send the testing announcement to translators saying that packages will be built soon, or shall I wait on your confirmation?
<pitti> dpm: I think you should wait until they are actually built
<pitti> I'll ping you
<pitti> I also need to test one first, for firefox
<dpm> ok, will wait for your ping then. Thanks pitti!
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you check with upstream about this g-s-d gdm race issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've assigned you the bug as well, that's something we should fix this cycle, we get extra users unhappy about it every day it seems
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> right
<seb128> k
<seb128> jibel: hey
<seb128> jibel: bug #712630, the milestone seems wrong? you set a 10.04.3 one but the issue is 11.04 one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712630 in gnome-session "Ubuntu Alternate: Empty desktop after installation with 2D fallback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712630
<jibel_> seb128, sorry, monday morning :( and already 10.04.2 in mind. Fixing.
<seb128> jibel_, no worry, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ^  seems a bug for you btw
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> ok, I'll have a look today, should install daily live on virtualbox
<didrocks> hum, this was before alpha1
<didrocks> alpha2
<didrocks> I think it was the compiz crashing and shouldn't be valid starting from next Thursday with nux testing compiz as well
<didrocks> jibel_: do you still have this virtualbox?
<jibel_> didrocks, I can try to reproduce, but another user confirmed it this morning on #u-testing.
<didrocks> jibel_: right, I just want to know if you can launch a shell and check that gnome-panel is running
<didrocks> (even if not shown)
<didrocks> if it's running, xwininfo -root -tree and put that in a log file
<jibel_> didrocks, I trashed the VM, give me time to reinstall it and I'll tell you.
<didrocks> jibel_: excellent, thanks :)
<didrocks> jibel_: my bet is that it's a dup of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/711378
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again" [High,Triaged]
<dpm> pitti, also, could we have the Natty langpack uploads back now that we're post freeze?
<pitti> dpm: already done
<pitti> still haven't had time to look into the firefox translations
<pitti> but I just fixed a bug in the po2xpi wrapper script
<pitti> which broke firefox translations for lucid
<pitti> (lucid now re-building)
<pitti> this has affected the natty build as well
<dpm> ah, bummer. Thanks pitti
<pitti> but I want to produce a mini-tarball and integrate it into the test suite at some point
<dpm> pitti, I'm not familiar with it, which test suite? What are these plans?
<pitti> dpm: langpack-o-matic's
<chrisccoulson> oh, we're going to see firefox translations this week?
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<pitti> well, for lucid langpack updates
<pitti> natty uses the new po2xpi branch
<pitti> I don't know whether that one is actually working :)
<jibel_> didrocks, gnome-panel is running, I attached the output of xwininfo to the report. I'll keep this VM for a few days if needed, let me know if you need other info.
<didrocks> jibel_: ok, so it's bug #711378
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711378
<didrocks> jibel_: can you please attach it to this one and mark yours as dup?
<jibel_> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> it's not a gnome-session issue in any case
<didrocks> jibel_: what I will do it with next nux release, the fallback will be handle diffenrently and we will avoid this bug
<didrocks> but it will still be there, the restacking isn't working right
<didrocks> thanks jibel_ :)
<jibel_> didrocks, you're welcome, I've added a note about nautilus which suffers the same symptoms.
<didrocks> jibel_: yeah, basically everything which was launched by gnome-session before metacity (once compiz crashes…)
<didrocks> jibel_: the "no effect" session is working well, isn't it?
<jibel_> didrocks, apparently, yes.
<didrocks> jibel_: ok, thanks for confirming, so it's really when compiz is crashing… ok, I asked smspillaz as I think he's the most knowledgeable on that
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter, how are you?
<tkamppeter> pitti, fine
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have added a Poppler-based pdftoraster filter to CUPS, to address bug 668800.
<tkamppeter> pitti, see the BZR.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668800 in cups "Printing speed problem" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668800
<tkamppeter> pitti, but it is not ready for upload yet, as now both cups and ghostscript provide pdftoraster, so the packages conflict.
<pitti> tkamppeter: does that apply to Debian as well, or just our gs?
<tkamppeter> pitti, what I want to do is an update-alternatived, but this needs a change in both cups and ghostscript, default should be the Poppler-based one.
<pitti> I don't like abusing alternatives for that really
<pitti> alternatives should be for user invoked programs
<pitti> not for driver things like pdftoraster; cups should know which ones is better and use that, and if we have several, they should have a different name
<pitti> tkamppeter: why not name the new cups one pdftoraster-poppler
<pitti> ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, this is no problem for UIbuntu, as I can quickly change ghostscript, too. In Debian we must wait for the Debian maintainer, so better disable it in Debian for the time being.
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, I could do so, and then by a .convs file control which one gets used.
<tkamppeter> pitti, but now if I deliver a pdftoraster-poppler.convs from cups and a pdftoraster.convs from Ghostscript, which one will get used.
<tkamppeter> pitti, probably I have to modify the cost factors in a way that the inactive gets a very high cost factor and if problems occur (bug reports) I can tell the user to change the cost factors to switch over.
<pitti> tkamppeter: don't they have a priority?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the priority is managed by the cost factors in the .convs files. I have worked out the cost factors so that a PDF workflow gets used by default. The only exception is to have a PS workflow if incoming data is PS and the printer is PS.
<tkamppeter> pitti, so I will do the following:
<tkamppeter> pdftoraster-poppler will get the cost factor with Ghostscript's pdftoraster had before and Ghostscript's pdftoraster will get commented out.
<tkamppeter> pitti, these changes I will do via the debian/rules files to make them only affect the Debian/Ubuntu packaging. Upstream will not get changed.
<pitti> tkamppeter: you mean a patch? sure
<rodrigo_> bug #579300
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579300 in linux "Please disable CONFIG_SOUND_OSS* and CONFIG_SND_*OSS*" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579300
<tkamppeter> pitti, now I have pushed the inclusion of the convs file in the PDF filter add-on. The "make install" of CUPS now installs /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster and /usr/share/cups/mime/pdftoraster.convs in addition.
<pitti> good
<pitti> thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, a Debian build should remove these two files, an Ubuntu build should rename them to /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster-poppler and /usr/share/cups/mime/pdftoraster-poppler.convs and do s/pdftoraster/pdftoraster-poppler/ in the .convs file.
<pitti> tkamppeter: why does it need to be different on D and U?
<pitti> can't we use the -poppler name in both?
<tkamppeter> Theoretically we can do. Build and install will perfectly work in both distros. Problem is that then there are two filter workflows with exactly the same cost: The ones which use pdftoraster of Ghostscript and the ones which use pdftoraster-poppler. On Ubuntu I will fix this today by modifying ghostscript. On Debian I will inform the ghostscript maintainer but it can take some days until he switches over. Or can you also upload Debian
<tkamppeter> 's ghostscript?
<pitti> no, I can't
<tkamppeter> pitti, if you do anything on cups to implement this, please do not change anything in debian/local/filters/pdf-filters/, as this directory is a copy of the upstream add-on package. The implementation of the soluttion of our problem should be done only in the distro packaging.
<pitti> tkamppeter: can we wait with the cups upload until you discussed that with the gs maintainer?
<pitti> tkamppeter: but shouldn't cups just put a heavier weight on the gs filter then? then you can have both installed, and switch over in the .conf if the gs one works better
<mpt> mvo_, hi, I'd like to make lots of little tweaks to the USC reviews presentation. Which do you think would be faster for you: (1) I make a branch of the 3.0-reviews branch, which you then merge onto both 3.0-reviews and trunk; or (2) I give you a long boring list?
<mvo_> definetly (1)
<mpt> ok
<mvo_> thanks! looking forward to that merge
<mvo_> mpt: let me know if you need anything (to find the right places etc)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: argh, now the lucid langpacks built, but:
<pitti> mozilla.tar.gz is only 233 bytes, and only has a folder
<pitti> ./usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/
<pitti> hm, I think I know why, hang on
<pitti> it probably used the new branch
<dpm> ah
<pitti> if [ "$3" = lucid -o "$2" = maverick ]; then
<pitti> it was called with lucid-proposed
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have looked into it now, and we can simply let CUPS put a heavier weight on its own pdftoraster. This way we do not need any change on ghostscript and also no difference between Ubuntu and Debian. So I can complete the CUPS package.
<dpm> phew, glad it was an easy fix
 * pitti runs again, darn
<kenvandine> good morning all
<kenvandine> seb128, nudge about geoclue
<mpt> mvo_, first silly question: The stars are currently red, but the only star graphics I see in the tree (in data/images/) are yellow and orange. Where are the red ones?
<mpt> (orange one in data/emblems/)
<seb128> re
<seb128> seems I got disconnected
<kenvandine> seb128, nudge about geoclue
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, oh right!
<seb128> doing it now this time
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> e gpg
<seb128> ups
<tkamppeter> pitti, cups package is tested and updated now so that it actually uses the new pdftoraster in both Debian and Ubuntu and without need of change on ghostscript. Can you please upload it? Thanks.
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice! yep, will do ASAP
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, will do in a bit when indicator-appmenu will stop crashing my command lines when I try to ssh to the server
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> weird crash
<mvo_> mpt: we draw them now manually, let me quickly check if you have the very latest version
<mpt> mvo_, revno 1127
<mvo_> mpt: please update to r1128 and see if that is better
<mvo_> mpt: the stars should no longer be red, I fixed that a while ago
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<mpt> mvo_, they're still red in r1128
<mvo_> oh, hold on a sec
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, done
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, it was just geoclue?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-geoip too
<seb128> both got mir acked right?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, both done
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> yw
 * kenvandine makes i-d build
<mterry> seb128, what's this about indicator-appmenu crashing your ssh?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you do some libdbusmenu backporting? the one commit from mterry after the release
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mvo_> mpt: please try r1129
<seb128> jibel_, what was the bug number you pinged about before?
<seb128> jibel_, the appmenu crasher
<jibel_> seb128, tedg, bug 703988
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703988 in vim "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<seb128> mterry, ^
<tedg> jibel_, Yeah, I need to see if I can recreate that.
<tedg> Doesn't look pleasant.
<seb128> not sure why ssh-ing to the d-c triggers it but I couldn't keep it running enough to run a command
<jibel_> tedg, just run vim-gnome in unity and wait
<seb128> I had to turn off unity now
<mpt> mvo_, ok, they're now orange instead of red, but where is that defined?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll backport it
<seb128> kenvandine, btw nice that you got libindicate to build, that seems a workaround though?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<jibel_> tedg, I also now get the same trace with gucharmap running on classic desktop without effects
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... no idea why i had to do that
<kenvandine> i so wanted to figure out wtf happened
<mvo_> mpt: check softwarecenter/view/widgets/reviews.py (self.bg_color, self.fg_color)
<kenvandine> but i spent too much time on it... :)
<tedg> jibel_, Hmm, yeah, I don't :(
<micahg> hi seb128, I prepared the pidgin update as discussed on Friday, it's a merge proposal w/ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-dev as reviewers, so hopefully on both sponsorship lists
<mterry> seb128, bookmarked, i can look at it eventually if no one else does
<tedg> jibel_, Can you run dbusmenu trunk and see if it happens for you?  There are a couple of fixes there that may have gotten this one as well.
<jibel_> tedg, ok
<seb128> tedg, natty has your most recent commit backported
<seb128> tedg, the only other commit was mterry's update fix, would that make a difference for that crash?
<mterry> seb128, I don't think it would
<tedg> seb128, No, it shouldn't.  Okay, so that's not a useful exercise :)
<tedg> Wonder why it doesn't happen here then.
<seb128> tedg, how did you try?
<tedg> gdb vim.gnome -ex run and gdb gucharman -ex run
<seb128> not sure what makes it crash, got several softwares crashing this way today
<seb128> but it seems the easiest way there to crash something is to ssh from a command line
<seb128> not sure if it has to do with title updates
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, odd.  Why is there no retrace?  Are the retracers down?
 * tedg hopes not
<seb128> let me check
<kenvandine> seb128, mterry: was there a specific bug for that dbusmenu fix i am backporting?
 * tedg challenges seb128 to do it without using SSH ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, bug 709839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709839 in libdbusmenu "some apps are missing menu items" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709839
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> tedg, ok, retracers are down on a stupid upgrade error, I'm cleaning that and restarting
<tedg> seb128, Great, thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, does that crash make you not be able to type in any window?
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> humm... i just tried to ssh and suddenly lost all keyboard input
<kenvandine> well, in windows
<kenvandine> could get to a VT
<kenvandine> mouse worked though, just couldn't type in anything
<kenvandine> appmenu crashed too
<seb128> kenvandine, you might have hit this one
<seb128> bug #714531
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714531 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service consuming very high cpu time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714531
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson said it was blocking applications for him sometimes
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> that would make sense
<seb128> not a great start of week for appmenu-gtk ;-)
<kenvandine> didn't look at the load
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> tedg, ok, retracers should be running again, let's wait a bit
<didrocks> pitti: can you accept the invit for ~ubuntu-core-dev to be part of ~utouch-packaging (seeing the Technical board is the administrator)
<pitti> didrocks: ~utouch-packaging should have a contact email set first
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, for the spamming issue, let me try to fix it
<pitti> otherwise every ubuntu-core-dev will get bug mail
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I keep forgetting about that one, sorry :)
<mterry> So...  looking for some help here in debugging SWT Java apps and appmenu: GTK+ in SWT sees an XID that is reliably 48 higher than the XID that libwnck sees for the window.  This mismatch means appmenu doesn't show anything.  Where should I be looking to explain that 48?  There don't seem to be any offscreen rendering or parenting issues that I can see
<tedg> smspillaz, ^ any ideas?
<smspillaz> mterry: why are you using libwnck for menus ?
<smspillaz> libwnck only tracks windows in _NET_CLIENT_LIST
<mterry> smspillaz, its being used through bamf on the appmenu side
<smspillaz> so you're using libwnck to get the XID of the actual application then?
<tedg> smspillaz, He's looking for the XID of the window.
<smspillaz> and by "window" you mean, the actual window and not the X window of the menu right?
<mterry> smspillaz, right
<mterry> smspillaz, the gdk window of the toplevel
<smspillaz> mterry: right
<smspillaz> mterry: so libwnck will get the one out of _NET_CLIENT_LIST (which works fine, otherwise there'd by no window decorations) - how are you getting the xid from GTK+ ?
<mterry> smspillaz, GDK_WINDOW_XID of the toplevel that contains the menu.  I'm thinking I have the wrong toplevel, but that would be odd, as it does contain the menu.
<mterry> smspillaz, XID is just an xlib Window pointer, right?
<smspillaz> mterry: yeah, that's right
<mterry> smspillaz, so what would result in a 48 byte difference between the Real window and my window?
<smspillaz> mterry: let me think
<smspillaz> mterry: the only thing that would explain that is that the one in _NET_CLIENT_LIST and the gdk one are different windows
<smspillaz> mterry: sudo apt-get install wmctrl and then wmctrl -l and see if your gdk xid is in there
<mterry> smspillaz, it's not
<mterry> smspillaz, or at least, it's not in the list of windows wnck knowss about
<mterry> I haven't done wmctrl, but I assume it's the same list?
<smspillaz> it should be
<smspillaz> I'm thinking there could be a bug somewhere though
<smspillaz> so wmctrl -l will just tell you whats in _NET_CLIENT_LIST
<smspillaz> and then we'll know if wnck or bamf is buggy
<mterry> smspillaz, wmctrl agrees with wnck
<smspillaz> uh-huh
<smspillaz> mterry: and your window gets decorated?
<pitti> WAH! third attempt of langpack building failed again *sigh*
<seb128> jibel_, could you submit one of the crashes you get with the crashdump as well?
<jibel_> seb128, okay, uploading a 42MB report for simple-scan now.
<seb128> jibel_, or install the dbgsym locally if you prefer
<seb128> brb
<mterry> smspillaz, whoops, I disconnected.  Let me recap what I may have sent into the void
<mterry> smspillaz, wmctrl agrees with wnck
<mterry>  There's no secret transient-for window...
<mterry>  smspillaz, but remember that this is GTK inside of Java's SWT library.  Could it be doing some funky proxying or some such?  The SWT library code doesn't appear to be, but maybe there's something there
<jibel_> seb128, bug 714630
<ubot2> jibel_: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/714630)
<seb128> jibel_, thanks, let's wait for retracing now
<smspillaz> mterry: swt is just funky in general
<smspillaz> mterry: maybe let me know the gdk xid of the window and then post your xwininfo -root -tree ?
<smspillaz> so we can see where it is sitting
<mterry> good idea, trying
<smspillaz> mterry: just be weary of swt in general
<smspillaz> mterry: they make all these stupid assumptions
<smspillaz> for example, they'll check the window manager string for "kwin" and then assume that you're double reparenting only in that case
<mterry> smspillaz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563902/ : wnck sees 0x06a0004a and gtk sees 0x06a0007a  (they are both in the wininfo tree)
<seb128> tedg, the unity-panel-service crashes this way, http://paste.ubuntu.com/563903/
<seb128> tedg, known issue?
<seb128> tedg, ignore that, libdbusmenu is not uptodate and it lacks debug symbols
<mterry> smspillaz, oh sorry, chop leading 0 for both of those
<smspillaz> yeah, saw
<smspillaz> mterry: is 0x6a0004a a menu or a toplevel ?
<mterry> smspillaz, toplevel
<smspillaz> 140x39 seems like a weird size for a toplevel
<smspillaz> ok
<mterry> smspillaz, it's a test window
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> so 0x6a0004a is in fact the managed window (reparented)
<smspillaz> mterry: is your menu 200x200 ?
<mterry> smspillaz, not likely
<smspillaz> mterry: can you post xwininfo -id 0x6a0007a -all ?
<mterry> smspillaz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563904/
<smspillaz> right, so it is one of those stupid unmapped "lets store properties on these" windows
<smspillaz> also override-redirect
<smspillaz> so it might be the menu
<smspillaz> or just a property storage window
<didrocks> pitti: https://launchpad.net/~utouch-packaging has a contact now
<mterry> smspillaz, it is definitely a toplevel GtkWindow
<mterry> smspillaz, that is holding the menu anyway (may be some fake container window just for the menu...)
<smspillaz> that sounds messy ....
<smspillaz> thought his is sun-awt we're talking about
<smspillaz> *this is
<mterry> smspillaz, and I agree it seems to be unmapped until I realize it
<mterry> smspillaz, it's eclipse swt, whatever that is.  openjdk
<mterry> smspillaz, ok, so gtk is seeing the wrong window.  there is probably something I can do here...  I'll dig some more, thanks smspillaz
<smspillaz> np
<seb128> tedg, do you need details on this bug then?
<tedg> seb128, Which one?  Did it get retraced?
<seb128> tedg, not yet the retracing, I was just wondering if you managed to get it
<tedg> seb128, No, but I can't run Unity anymore with the xserver transition :-/
<tedg> seb128, So that's probably why I can't recreate it.
<tedg> seb128, Hoping the stack trace makes it clear.
<seb128> tedg, k
<mterry> smspillaz, think I got it.  both windows were being passed to appmenu-gtk's gtk module, but we were ignoring the Real one due to a separate bug
<seb128> tedg, ok, I think it's a sideeffect of bug #714531
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714531 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service consuming very high cpu time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714531
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/563916/
<seb128> mterry, ^
<seb128> tedg, it starts happening to lot of applications once appmenu get stucked eating cpu
<seb128> which is the bug I just pointed before
<seb128> the pasteb has a stacktrace of a nautilus crash
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, I think there's some race there.  Cool, I'll look at the trace.
<mterry> seb128, tedg: seems like a clear bug that appmenu-gtk tries to unref the variant even if it's null there.  The unref should go after the if (error != NULL) block in bridge.c
<tedg> mterry, Yup, I'll put a branch up for review.
<tedg> Not sure about the CPU time one.  I got that once, and all it was doing was looking up in a hashtable... I wonder if the other bug was causing a DoS on it.
<seb128> tedg, the cpu one seems to come from the fix for bug #706941
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706941 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706941
<seb128> tedg, see the comment from jdstrand there
<chrisccoulson> tedg - the "looking up in a hash table" is the bug i mentioned last week where it spins in that while loop
<chrisccoulson> the hash table lookup happens inside that loop
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Ah, okay.
<tedg> Let me try the Evo thing.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i was going to take a look at it once i've got the latest ffox uploaded
<chrisccoulson> i ended up getting distracted and fixing a bug in the thunderbird menus though ;)
<chrisccoulson> just doing ffox now
<tedg> Uhg, of course nothing happens under GDB :-(
<seb128> it doesn't happen everytime for sure, seems a race or something
<chrisccoulson> it happens quite frequently here (every 10 minutes or so with my normal workflow)
<kenvandine> seb128, how long should it take for geoclue to show up in main?
<seb128> kenvandine, one publisher run, i.e one hour
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoclue/+publishinghistory
<kenvandine> 2 hours now... not there
<kenvandine> oh, good tip
<seb128> kenvandine, it has been publisher 59 minutes ago
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> the LP page still says univ
 * kenvandine retries build
<kenvandine> oh yay... built :)
<kenvandine> now for the eds integration :)
<kenvandine> tedg, did you review that yet?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, and I've got a patch that I sent to klattimer, just pinged him about that.
<tedg> kenvandine, Works here locally for me though :)
<kenvandine> great
 * tedg is reminded he's going to a hockey game this weekend ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: there's somethign seriously broken with the 10.04 firefox exports apparently
<chrisccoulson> :/
<chrisccoulson> doesn't sound good :(
<pitti> they keep being just 230 bytes long, and this time I hardcoded teh usage of the old po2xpi checkout
<pitti> dpm: do you know if the export structure on LP changed at all?
<pitti> it now doesn't seem to work with either
<pitti> (the old or new po2xpi)
<dpm> pitti, bummer. The only changes I know were: new upstream imports from bzr feature/message sharing with upstreams (that came on the last LP rollout last month); translation exports were broken a couple of weeks ago
<pitti> seems I need to dissect the exported tarball tomorrow, and make this easier to test
<pitti> turnaround times of 2 hours suck for that
<pitti> dpm: I'll try to make some time for that tomorrow morning
<pitti> dpm: anyway, if they miss 10.04.2, do you see any harm done?
<pitti> dpm: the current ones should work well enough, and we can update them after 10.04.2 again?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I actually think it's something with mterry's patch to indicator-appmenu.  It seems to be when the window is destroyed.  I'll look some more.
<dpm> pitti, I think translators would only be unhappy if we do not update them at all, so I think if we miss the 10.04.2 window but we update them afterwards, that'd be a good compromise
<seb128> grrrrrrrrr at update-manager
<seb128> stupid thing
<pitti> dpm: in the ideal case I could fix it tomorrow morning and get them into -proposed by tomorrow afternoon, then we could at least still verify a handful and get them into -updates
<pitti> dpm: 10.04.2 final images will be built on Friday
<pitti> seb128: ?
<seb128> pitti, I keep getting that gnome-policykit-daemon crash
<dpm> pitti, ok. Thanks a lot for working on this
<seb128> which makes update-manager hang because it doesn't handle the daemon crash
<seb128> which trigger apport which somewhat screw my compiz with this invisible dialogs
<seb128> which forces me to restart unity which leads to that indicator-appmenu crash
<seb128> pitti, in summary just messed my running session ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i've just gone back to metacity + gnome-panel for now ;)
<seb128> grrrr, come on
<pitti> same here; this morning all my terminals crashed after just seconds, repeatedly
<chrisccoulson> the invisible window bug was driving me crazy, i can't get any work done with it
<seb128> kill unity-panel-service if that happens
<mvo_> seb128: didn't I submit a patch so that the session restars policykit-daemon?
<seb128> mvo_, it does, but update-manager is frozen for 5 minutes then seems to timeout, display an error dialog about aptdaemon and resume working
<seb128> mvo_, seems also gnome-policykit became crash land since the session patch, there is something wrong with it, we try to debug a bit at the rally with pitti but it collects duplicates
<mvo_> seb128: ok (sorry, on the phone)
<seb128> mvo_, (no hurry and nothing to be sorry about either ;-)
<mpt> mvo_, actually, it wasn't the staging server, it was me removing rr.layout()
<mpt> ... or maybe it wasn't me after all
 * mpt shakes fist
 * mpt -> home
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/714531
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714531 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service consuming very high cpu time" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> kenvandine, seems another candidate for patch backporting ;-)
<kenvandine> yaya
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, I'm assigning you bug #708041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708041 in indicator-appmenu "unity-panel-service crashed with signal 5 in g_closure_invoke()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708041
<seb128> it's a bit weird, the crash is because it can't get a dbus connection
<seb128> well in any case it's collecting some duplicates so would be nice to make it be quiet
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've assigned bug #641120 to you, would be nice to if you could try to figure what's going on there, it's a frequent crasher
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641120 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641120
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<highvoltage> good night pitti
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<mterry> seb128, k
 * rodrigo_ goes out for a bit also
<rodrigo_> later all
<Amaranth> hrm, everyone on my system is crashing in glib
<Amaranth> appears to be an assertion in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, geoclue in ubuntu \o/ , any plans to enable geolocation in empathy now?
<kenvandine> not yet
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK
<kenvandine> i can
<kenvandine> i can't even test that
<kenvandine> since gtalk doesn't let you do that
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, isn't it an empathy thing where if who people are using geoclue in empathy you can see where they are?
<bcurtiswx> s/who/two
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the jabber server has to support an extension to handle the location data
<kenvandine> google doesn't
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what does? i have an account in a lot of protocols
<bcurtiswx> GSOC project ;)
<kenvandine> not sure, it is a PEP extension
<kenvandine> jabber.org supports it
<didrocks> good night everyone!
<bcurtiswx> yeah it's only jabber
<bcurtiswx> with the lone exception of gtalk.. lol
<bcurtiswx> fyi http://coccinella.im/servers/servers_by_pubsub_pep.html
<Amaranth> wow I don't even remember filing bug 432536, probably because it was 1.5 years ago and was a simple rename :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432536 in libindicate-qt "incorrect binary package name" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432536
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-08
<robert_ancell> Have you guys been looking at the software centre reviews?  It's nice to start getting some good feedback on what users like...
<didrocks> good morning
<glatzor> morning mvo
<glatzor> mvo, I pushed a lot of changes to the lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/ubuntu-natty/ branch. Would be nice if you could find the time for a review and upload
<mvo> hey glatzor, good morning!
<mvo> glatzor: sure thing, many thanks :)
<glatzor> mvo, have a nice day! I have to leave for "school".
<mvo> see you glatzor
<didrocks> RAOF: bryceh: so, I have a nvidia card, see that there is still no new driver. I'm wondering however why apt-get upgrade still wants to upgrade some X packages, namely:
<didrocks> x11-common xserver-common xserver-xephyr xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-all
<didrocks> is it safe to upgrade those packages with the previous Xorg server or is it a packaging issue?
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: I *think* those are all safe.
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti :)
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, I'll send you a reclamation letter if I can't restart :p
<pitti> hey didrocks
<RAOF> didrocks: :)
<Sweetshark> G'Morning!
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks! I'll try that ;)
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> hello Sweetshark, wie gehts?
<RAOF> Morning Sweetshark & pitti.
<pitti> RAOF: ¡ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ oʇ sƃuıʇǝǝɹƃ
<didrocks> excellent! ;)
<RAOF> :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: Im fine. I got my first commits in LO yesterday (about the human icons). Got to fight to get them backported to the 3.3 branch today. ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: Hey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/711304, is becoming increasingly important to us - still not super-duper-urgent, but njpatel is at a point where it would at least be nice to have it for testing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711304 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Create icon-theme.cache file to support mmap()ed icon loading" [Medium,In progress]
<pitti> Sweetshark: ooh, nice! do they work now?
<pitti> Sweetshark: you mean you added them upstream, too?
<mvo> kamstrup: aha, right - I look into that today
<kamstrup> mvo: awesome. njpatel ^^
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> hello seb128
<seb128> mvo, how are you?
<mvo> good, thanks ! how are you?
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: Well, to be honest I dont know yet for sure if they truely work. I updated the patch with the changes that are needed in source, to that there is no need for patching there. I tested by renaming the tango theme in my install to human an it showed up as an option. So the rest is hopefully just configuration stuff that can be done in our packaging voodoo.
<njpatel> thanks mvo !
 * mvo just needs to finish this code-review work
<kamstrup> gord: sorry dude, i #failed... gio/gvfs I just impossible to grok!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I wanted to get this stuff in upstream as source file patches might break again with the next change, while the configuration stuff is unproblematic. Actually the upstream changes are trivial because of the refactoring that broke the patch.
<pitti> Nicke:
<pitti> sorry, "nice"
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, if LibO 3.4 will be released well before Natty, then you might not need to backport, but we could instead follow upstream alphas/betas until 3.4?
<pitti> jasoncwarner: hello
<jasoncwarner> morning pitti
<pitti> jasoncwarner: wrt. meeting, just sent a reminder; I might not be available either (apparenlty caught some kind of infection); seb128, would you be able to chair the meeting today?
<jasoncwarner> I was about to go to sleep and then I saw your comment on LibO 3.4.. when are people thinking LibO 3.4 would be ready to go ? wow
<jasoncwarner> pitti: no worries...we'll check with seb...feel better.
<pitti> I don't really know -- I was just saying that _if_ it's planned to release soon anyway, then we don't need to backport stuff
<jasoncwarner> ;)
<jasoncwarner> got it
<jasoncwarner> cool.
<seb128> pitti, sure no worry
<jasoncwarner> Ok, I need to get some sleep. Trying to get a full 4 hours before my baby shift starts ;) good night everyone!
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner, how are you?
<pitti> jasoncwarner: sleep well!
<jasoncwarner> hey seb...pretty good...
<seb128> jasoncwarner, 'night ;-)
<jasoncwarner> though, now I know why people say that we as humans have defense mechanisms about babies
<jasoncwarner> our defenses are we forget all about the work, sleepless nights and other stuff that is the first year! ;)
<jasoncwarner> now I remember....oh do I ever ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti, jasoncwarner: As the LO is still pretty young, there might be some hickups on the release planning, so I will try to get the changes into 3.3 upstream just to make sure. I dont want to get in trouble by trusting release dates ;)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: G'night!
<jasoncwarner> thanks Sweetshark, no worries!
<jasoncwarner> talk to you tomorrow
<Sweetshark> mind you, that the above is not a bash of LO: OOo had ten rcs for the last release ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, ok
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> hey jasoncwarner!
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: feeling a bit sick actually (light fever), so I'll take it light today
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner, chrisccoulson
<pitti> s/light/easy/
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, didrocks, how are you too?
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, could someone accept thunderbird for me? it's sat in binary NEW atm :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks :) I'm pushing a fix for compiz which should fix incendentally the invisible window bug, be ready to test :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, excellent. that's good to hear :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine, what about you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you get the appmenu update? does it fix your issue?
<pitti> didrocks: oooh
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks. a little tired though. i was up late last night getting the appmenu work in for thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried the indicator-appmenu update just yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't the upstream guy got someone to do that for you?
<seb128> guys
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - for thunderbird? yeah, there is somebody helping out with that now
<chrisccoulson> mike conley, he hangs out in #ayatana
<seb128> you should let him deal with it :p
<didrocks> pitti: chrisccoulson: the fix is to fix a restacking issue at startup. Hence the "incendentally" as the invisible window isn't at startup. I'm tested it from yesterday evening without any glitch. Same for Jason who did the patch
<didrocks> let's cross fingers :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<htorque> hello everyone! is the '/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager' key obsolete in natty? i set it to "gnome-shell", but that didn't change anything (unlike in 10.10).
<chrisccoulson> htorque, yes, it doesn't do anything anymore
<chrisccoulson> take a look in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions instead
<didrocks> htorque: you need to add a file to /usr/share/xsessions/ pointing one in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<htorque> chrisccoulson, didrocks thanks! :)
<didrocks> htorque: the /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager is working in the gnome classic session though
<didrocks> (using gnomewm)
<htorque> didrocks, oh, that would be fine too, thanks
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you're an archive admin now aren't you? :)
 * didrocks hides ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: what's up? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - would you mind accepting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6 please :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: looking :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I don't have the sudo access yet to change my user. I can't check the .deb then, doing in another way
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ok, thanks :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, there is a gobject-introspection new tarball today
<pitti> ooh, finally
<seb128> pitti, just pointing it in case you want to do the update
<pitti> seb128: yeah, will do
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: there's just one small bug fix compared to our current git snapshot, so this should be easy
<seb128> great
<pitti> seb128: hm, have you seen this before?
<pitti> --- gobject-introspection-1.0.pc        2011-02-02 13:48:50 +0000
<pitti> +++ gobject-introspection-1.0.pc        2011-02-08 10:09:31 +0000
<pitti> @@ -1,6 +1,6 @@
<pitti> -prefix=/usr/local
<pitti> +prefix=/src/build/jhbuild
<pitti> seb128: is that normal or a faulty make dist?
<pitti> (that's our current git snapshot vs. 0.10.2 tarball)
<seb128> pitti, check your build but I guess the tarball ships the .pc where it doesn't need to
<seb128> pitti, like it's likely build from a .pc.in at build time
<pitti> ok, I'll build it and check there
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> so should be harmless
<seb128> pitti, so it gets the value from whoever make dist it
<seb128> but will be regenerated at build
<seb128> right
<mvo> kamstrup: hm, makes me wonder what icon-size I need to put there, I get odd results, no matter what I put there
<mvo> kamstrup: I can upload it for now with size=32 so that you have something to work against, but I'm pretty sure this will need tweaking
<kamstrup> mvo: yeah, that crossed my mind as well... just trying something is a good start
<kamstrup> mvo: the problem is that all the icons in the dir have wildly variying sizes
<mvo> yep
<mvo> exactly
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: current po2xpi seems to look in xpi/firefox-4.0/de.xpi, but launchpad exports them as xpi/firefox/de.xpi
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why does it look in xpi/firefox-4.0?
<chrisccoulson> (the source package is just called firefox)
<pitti> the lucid/maverick one is quite broken as well, but for now I'm trying to make the po2xpi trunk work first
<pitti> hm, even if I symlink it to firefox-4.0 it still doesn't work
<pitti> $ sh -x bin/process-xpi test/xpi-natty/ /tmp/t 11.04
<pitti> using data dir: /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/po2xpi/data//8.04
<pitti> this looks really wrong -- it shouldn't use its internal data dir at all any more, even less so for hardy??
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: for lucid/maverick, is po2xpi actually meant to produce .xpis on the fly from launchpad .po files?
<pitti> or should it use the pregenerated xpis from po2xpi.maverick/data.orig/common_xpi/ ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure about that, but dpm might know more ;)
<pitti> asac: ^ perhaps you still remember?
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, I was having a look at po2xpi the other day, and I seem to remember it needs the original upstream xpis in data/ in addition to the Launchpad exports. I think I mentioned/asked this on my e-mail (I can't remember though)
<pitti> uh
<pitti> dpm: so that should be po2xpi/data/common_xpi/*.xpi  then?
<pitti> as 8.04/, 8.10/, and 9.04/ are all obsolete
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564349/ is what I get right now
<asac> i have to enqueue checking that for a later day
<asac> maybe tomorrow?
<pitti> dpm, chrisccoulson: so it seems that  po2xpi/data/common_xpi/ still has XPIs for 3.6, and we'd actually need to add the original 4.0 XPIs to po2xpi/data/11.04/ ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i guess so
<pitti> I just thought that having en-US.xpi (which launchpad exports from firefox) and the .po files would be enough to construct the new XPIs
<chrisccoulson> it seems like a lot of effort :/
<seb128> re
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: hm, danilo is not online; it seems that nobody really knows how po2xpi is supposed to work then?
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, so that's how I understood it works: http://i.imgur.com/o3TRG.png - for the runxpi2xpi part it seems to need the upstream xpis to generate them again. That's the part I cannot quite understand
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i've not worked enough with it yet to help you i'm afraid :(
<pitti> dpm: right, but for DEV_MODE it's supposed to just use the po?
<dpm> pitti, danilo is not the maintainer (and said he's not interested in it, either). asac and ArneGoetje were the maintainers in the past
<pitti> PO2XPI_INSTALL_DATA=$PO2XPI_INSTALL_DATA_BASE/8.04
<pitti> so that's actually hardcoded in rosetta_xpi_to_sources
<pitti> dpm, chrisccoulson: ah, seems better if I add "devmode" argument
<pitti> that at least generates a /tmp/t/de.tar.gz with an install.rdf and a manifest for ./usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-4.0.ubuntu.com/
<pitti> but no actual content
<dpm> pitti, it is hardcoded in the branch because danilo published the project online when he did his changes and gave ownership to the mozillateam. I think asac did the changes locally every time there was a release?
<pitti> ah, it's later overwritten by the third cmd line arg; I think I'll need to change this handling a bit
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson so here's how I understood it: during the development cyclethe 'devmode' argument is 1 and this makes all xpis to be built from the launchpad export, using the po2xpi binary. Then,
<dpm> after release, devmode is 0, and
<pitti> dpm: oh, I thought we introduced devmode in lucid or so, and just used "no devmode" for the older releases where we didn't test this yet?
<dpm> all xpis that have got a corresponding upstream xpi are generated (copied?) with runxpi2xpi
<dpm> but a few of them are "whitelisted" and generated through po2xpi
<pitti> dpm: so the purpose was that the updated XPIs get submitted upstream, and for stables we only use the upstream XPIs?
<pitti> what does runxpi2xpi do then?
<dpm> that was asac's design, the explanation is just my understanding (I might be wrong)
<dpm> I'm not sure what runxpi2xpi does
<dpm> but I think it's the part that requires the upstream xpis to be in data/
<pitti> dpm: but even in devmode it seems to look for them..
 * pitti dives into that code some more
<chrisccoulson> i guess i really need top spend some time on this soon
<dpm> ah, strange, perhaps it looks for the en-US.xpi template only?
<pitti> dpm: that's not in po2xpi data, that gets exported into the launchpad tarball (as it should be)
<pitti> hang on, I think I spotted something else
<chrisccoulson> dpm - do you think it would be easier if we did something similar to what fta is doing for chromium?
<pitti> /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/po2xpi/src/runpo2xpi: Zeile 258: /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/po2xpi/src/po2xpi: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dpm> I had a look at it, but shell code is not particularly my strength. The scripts and the logic to call the po2xpi binary seem even more complex than po2xpi itself
<pitti> ah, I need to build the po2xpi project; I do have src/po2xpi binary now, but the tar is still by and large empty
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I think doing the same would be quite a lot of work. Ideally, po2xpi should be part of Launchpad, but the fact that it's shell + C and not python does not make that easier
<dpm> I think we could live for now fixing the po2xpi scripts
<dpm> and documenting them, so we don't have to go through this again
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind, but it would be easier for me to get translations in to ubuntu for now (i'd just upload a firefox-locales package, and then we could worry about fixing the launchpad bits later on)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, but you were telling me the other day that this would not be possible because you were packaging prereleases and the xpis might not be ready?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i was referring to shipping the xpi's as part of the firefox source upload
<pitti> then I still need to unbreak the lucid/maverick langpacks somehow
<chrisccoulson> but just now, i was talking about an entirely new source package (like we do for thunderbird)
<pitti> well, right now langpack-o-matic still uses devmode for maverick, so I guess I need to fix both cases
<chrisccoulson> we have a separate thunderbird-locales source package for the thunderbird translations
<dpm> brb, phone call
<seb128> kklimonda, hey, there is a new gtkmm update if you want to work on it
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: I just don't understand how the lucid langpacks ever had firefox translations..
<aquarius> pitti, I appear to have apport processes starting which are using a lot of cpu -- one starts, it exits, another starts, and so on. How can i work out what it's doing?
<chrisccoulson> i bet that's couchdb crashing!
<pitti> aquarius: what does /var/log/apport.log say?
 * chrisccoulson runs
<chrisccoulson> :)
<pitti> aquarius: and do you see anythign apport GUI related at all? or just the /usr/share/apport/apport process?
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, almost certainly, given that I'm compiling weird new versions :)
<aquarius> pitti, nothing on the GUI
<chrisccoulson> heh. and with weird new versions of libmozjs
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tested it since i did the B11 upload
<chrisccoulson> perhaps there was an ABI break, like there has been for every beta so far
<aquarius> yep, couch crashing. thanks, pitti: I didn't know there was a log :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, yes
<chrisccoulson> i just tried that here too. couchjs crashing again :(
<chrisccoulson> maaaaaaaaaan, that's depressing
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, yeah, couchjs, so this is gonna be xulrunner fun again, isn't it?
 * chrisccoulson switches to couchdb mode again
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ok, back :) Yeah, I understand that. Regardless of whether translations are imported through a firefox upload or through a firefox-locales package, I think we should still ship them in language packs, rather than on their own package (i.e. using firefox-locales also for shipping them). Language packs allow us for regular updates without translators having to worry to request SRUs when they do new translations
<dbarth> mvo: ping?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, so my suggestion would be for you as the FF maintainer to give pitti a hand with po2xpi :P
<dbarth> mvo: i'm looking at the compiz branch import at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/compiz/trunk
<chrisccoulson> dpm - right ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just need to find some time :/
<dbarth> mvo: could you raise the mirror frequency to 1h? we would like to have continuous builds of compiz now
 * dpm hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs dpm
<dpm> I'll try to have another look myself, but I can't promise anything, I easily get lost with all that shell code
<pitti> dpm: right, my more immediate concern are the lucid langpacks
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, i think i'm going to package libmozjs as a separate system library
<pitti> I can't get them to build with firefox, and as there is no data/10.04/ I don't see how it could ever have worked
<pitti> but demonstrably it did
<chrisccoulson> to try and decouple couchdb from these firefox releases
<pitti> dpm: or it really just used the hardy data all along
<chrisccoulson> it's getting crazy now, it has broken with every single one of the beta releases
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, well...that idea makes sense, and it made sense when we used to do it, but we stopped doing it for a reason, no?
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, yeah, that was when we used to provide it from the xulrunner source package, so it was still coupled with firefox releases
<chrisccoulson> i'm talking about making it an entirely separate source package, so we don't have to track firefox releases with it
<dpm> pitti, I'm not sure how ArneGoetje and asac did it, I noticed there wasn't a data/9.10 folder, either
<dpm> pitti, so perhaps they built them somewhere with local upstream xpis, which were never committed to any branch
<pitti> dpm: they should still be on macquarie then
<chrisccoulson> oh, couchdb does build against the latest mozjs. hopefully it is just an ABI break rather than a change in API too
<dpm> right
<pitti> dpm: I copied the old po2xpi/ verbatim to po2xpi.maverick/ (it's got tons of changes)
<pitti> and want to use that for lucid/maverick, and po2xpi from the master branch for natty onwards
<dpm> ok
<pitti> I think what I want is a script that I give the en-US.xpi and a XX.po, and it builds the XX.xpi out of that
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<pitti> with all that extra white/blacklisting, data dirs, scripts that call scripts that call other scripts it's not really obvious how it's supposed to work
<dpm> I know, that was what I was thinking as well
<dpm> as I said, the preprocessing scripts seem more complex than the po2xpi C binary
<pitti> aah
<pitti> data -> ../mozilla-upstream-locales/
<pitti> ^ that's a dangling symlink on macquarie which I don't have locally
<dpm> oh, are they still there then, or were they deleted?
<pitti> apparently they got removed; mozilla-upstream-locales/ doesn't exist
<dpm> bummer
<pitti> I'll try the ones from po2xpi master
<dpm> pitti, if that does not work, I can try to fetch the mozilla xpis corresponding to the FF version in Lucid
<dpm> if that helps
<dpm> well, I guess we'll have to do that anyway
<dpm> as the xpis in the branch are translations from an older FF
<pitti> dpm: can you commit them to lp:~mozillateam/po2xpi/trunk ?
<dpm> pitti, I'll send a MP for chrisccoulson to accept
<pitti> as we have the same firefox version in lucid and maverick anyway
<dpm> which exact version is it, btw?
<pitti> 3.6.13
<dpm> ok, let me get the upstream xpis
<chrisccoulson> well, 3.6.14 on monday ;)
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't really make any difference
<pitti> once I get actually working langpacks with 3.6.13, we can do the update
<pitti> but right now the data dir is completely messed up
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, couchjs isn't crashing anymore, but i can't really test if it works properly, because desktopcouch-service crashes
<pitti> the scripts look for "firefox-3.6/", the data dir has "firefox", which on top of things points to a nonexisting dir
<chrisccoulson> (i was just using didrocks oneconf-query to test it, as that made couchjs crash before)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how else to test it ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: can we had onconf-query to the testsuite? </kidding> :)
<pitti> ooh, it's running
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, don't joke, oneconf-query *is* my testsuite atm ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hehe, excellent!
<mvo> hey dbarth, I don't think I have the needed LP permission to do this, probably needs a launchpad admin
<pitti> asac, chrisccoulson, dpm: hm, seems the xulrunner XPIs got lost; xpi -> /home/asac/mozilla-rosetta/po2xpi/data/common_xpi/
<pitti> but that dir doesn't exist any more
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not sure we care about those too much
<dpm> pitti, xulrunner translations are not needed after 3.0 or 3.5
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if there is anything in the archive using visible strings from xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> (and if there is, they'll be in universe)
<dpm> can't remember which, but in any case nowadays we've only got translatable strings for firefox in LP
<dpm> I mean 'firefox' is the only translatable template, and the only one we get xpis for
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: do you know where I can get the XPIs for current firefox and xulrunner? I'd like to do a branch with the data dir fixed and cleaned up
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, we don't?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I finally got my rebuild to spit out a de.tar.gz with a de.jar for firefox, but not for xulrunner
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that might be fine for natty, but for lucid we should keep them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - translations for just firefox is fine. we don't have any for xulrunner in lucid or maverick anyway
<chrisccoulson> (or, at least, i don't think we do)
<pitti> hmkay
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't care about that anyway, i want to get xulrunner out of main ;)
<dpm> pitti, that's where I'm getting them from right now: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.13/linux-i686/xpi/
<pitti> dpm: ah, so I'll pull them into the data
<pitti> thanks
<dpm> yeah, I'm uploading the lucid ones to a po2xpi branch right now
<kklimonda> seb128: I'd love to take a look, but not before thursday - till then I'm stuck without my broadband :)
<pitti> dpm: ah, ok; into common_xpi?
<pitti> dpm: I'm currently preparing a branch of po2xpi to fix and clean up the data dir
<pitti> dpm: so I'll keep using common_xpi for now
<dpm> pitti, no, I thought for now under data/10.04/firefox/xpi. I didn't want to overwrite common_xpi
<dpm> but you can rearrange it as you like
<pitti> dpm: we'll share them between maverick and lucid, though
<pitti> dpm: ok, will do
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<pitti> dpm: it seems you are already pushing, so I'll wait for this? (otherwise I'll just do the entire thing here)
<dpm> lp has given up pushing my branch, trying again
<pitti> and I think I'll abandon po2xpi.maverick
<pitti> don't want to fix everything twice
<dbarth> mvo: ok, thanks; i'll try to find one
<Sweetshark> pitti: Do you think it would be ok to go for the LO 3.3.2 release for natty? RC1 would be Mar 7, final would be Mar 14. Keep in mind that this is already on a relatively stable 3.3 release branch.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, absolutely
<Sweetshark> k
<pitti> Sweetshark: we should upgrade to all 3.3.x releases and RCs that they do
<pitti> so that we have more updates with smaller steps, and can also help testing them
<seb128> kklimonda, can you open a bug and tag it desktop-upgrade so it shows on the version list?
<seb128> kklimonda, just say you will do the update later this week on it
<seb128> kklimonda, so nobody else duplicate work
<kklimonda> seb128: will do
<seb128> kklimonda, thanks
<pitti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/po2xpi/lucid-mozilla-upstream-locales -> still trouble pushing?
<chrisccoulson> right, time to kill abrowser
<dpm> pitti, yes :(
 * chrisccoulson sharpens axe
<dpm> $ bzr push lp:~dpm/po2xpi/lucid-mozilla-upstream-locales
<dpm> Write failed: Broken pipehing revisions:Inserting stream
<dpm> Write failed: Broken pipe
<pitti> dpm: hm, perhaps I'll just include the new XPIs in my branch then?
<dpm> pitti, yes, I think that'll be quicker
<dpm> sorry about that, I'm not sure why bzr or LP are not cooperating
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i'll be able to fix bug 705392 later ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705392 in firefox "The generated en-US.xpi translation template lacks branding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705392
<dpm> chrisccoulson, \o/
<dpm> thanks
<pitti> dpm, chrisccoulson: so, apparently something changed in the jar structure for firefox-4.0
<pitti> /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/po2xpi/src/runpo2xpi firefox-3.6 /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/test/xpi-lucid/xpi/firefox-3.6/en-US.xpi /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/test/xpi-lucid/xpi/firefox-3.6/de.po
<pitti> that works and produces a full de.xpi for lucid
<pitti> /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/po2xpi/src/runpo2xpi firefox-4.0 /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/test/xpi-natty/xpi/firefox/en-US.xpi /home/martin/ubuntu/langpack-o-matic/test/xpi-natty/xpi/firefox/de.po
<pitti> this is firefox-3.6 -> 4.0 and pointing to the natty export
<pitti> and produces a small and basically empty de.xpi
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: I got lucid working now, but natty is broken still; this ^ is how far I got breaking it down
<pitti> chrisccoulson, dpm: I'll build new lucid langpacks now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would you mind pulling lp:~pitti/po2xpi/fix-update-data into lp:~mozillateam/po2xpi/trunk ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I updated the data directory and fixed two bugs in rosetta_xpi_to_sources
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, in case it helps there was a branch from Arne which seem to fix some other issues, and might be worth looking at to merge:
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~arnegoetje/old-lp-translations/po2xpi-arne
<dpm> Especially rev. 59
<pitti> dpm: ah, we might need those indeed
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> vuntz, do you think http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-stable could point to gtk 2.24?
<seb128> vuntz, or do you keep it on purpose to 2.22?
<vuntz> seb128: it's generated from the GNOME 2.32 modulesets, and the GNOME 2.32 modulesets track gtk 2.22
<vuntz> seb128: so it's kind of on purpose
<seb128> vuntz, ok
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<seb128> let's set a local overwrite for that one ;-)
<vuntz> I don't like it much, but I prefer to avoid adding some bad hacks on top of that to handle this special case
<seb128> well, let's add nice hacks rather :p
<seb128> but yeah, fair enough, I can overwrite that in our version tracker
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
 * kenvandine waves to bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> im finally looking forward to some warm weather coming to us in the mid-atlantic region
<bcurtiswx> 50's by weeks end
<kenvandine> we had 50s yesterday, but expecting light snow again on thursday
<bcurtiswx> :(
<kenvandine> i am enjoying as much cool weather as possible
<kenvandine> before the long, really hot summer
<bcurtiswx> good point, summer isn't fun around here
<bcurtiswx> i guess growing up in western NY, i still like it warmer than cold ;)
<seb128> didrocks, is there any news of the compiz upload?
<didrocks> seb128: isn't it done?
<seb128> didrocks, no...
<didrocks> I dput IIRC
<didrocks> let me check
<seb128> well it didn't work
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> argh, I bzr bd -S failed (gpg key signature, couldn't connect to the daemon) so && dput ubuntu didn't worked :/
<didrocks> fixed now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> thanks seb128, I was really thinking it was uploaded
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<didrocks> (you can see I pushed the branch right after we discussed)
<didrocks> btw, the stacking seems way stronger here
<didrocks> and I didn't get invisible window
<didrocks> (yet)
<seb128> yeah, I figured you probably didn't notice the upload failed that's why I pinged you
<seb128> great
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, around?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yeah, in a meeting
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, give me 5m
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, no hurry :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, how is your todos list at the moment? ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, unity, the gconfpeditor thing and the g-s-d bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will add a vino issue to your assigned bugs, would be nice to fix for natty but no hurry
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't forget about g-s-d, gdm also
<rodrigo_> right, the gdm/gsd race
<seb128> rodrigo_, vino, there is some cases where it starts eating 100% cpu
<rodrigo_> did you assign that bug to me?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> the gdm race one?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+assignedbugs
<seb128> "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits"
<kenvandine> hey rodrigo_, what's up?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, in a call, give me 5 mins more :-)
<bcurtiswx> between calls and meetings, who has time for packaging :P j/k
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, btw seems there is a geoclue crasher in the indicator
<kenvandine> seb128, that is what i am talking about in #ayatana
<seb128> kenvandine, right, gotcha, I just read the backlog
<fta> chrisccoulson, wrt to your xpi translations, my stuff gives me full control over the upstream vs lp choices, but imho, lp's last update made it unusable for such use case
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, that's not good to hear :(
<fta> chrisccoulson, i'm not really sure where they are going with this. maybe bug 710591 will solve it, not sure
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710591 in launchpad "Ubuntu upstream translation imports overwrite Ubuntu translations" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710591
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, don't let this stop you from trying ;)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<rodrigo_> o/
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-08
<tremolux> heyer
<Sweetshark> /o/ \o\ \o/
<seb128> hey kenvandine, rodrigo_, pitti, didrocks, chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, tremolux, Riddell
 * pitti waves hello
<seb128> pitti, hey, you are still around, do you want to lead or should I do it?
<didrocks> hey
<pitti> seb128: please do, if you wouldn't mind? still a bit dizzy today
<seb128> ok
<seb128> how is everybody today?
<kenvandine> pitti, hope you feel better soon!
 * kenvandine is great!
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<seb128> so jasoncwarner is catching on sleep and pitti feeling unwell, I will lead this one
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-08
<seb128> no action from the previous meeting it seems
<seb128> did anybody had any action which is not noted there?
<seb128> ok, let's say that's a "no"
<rodrigo_> :)
<mterry> hi
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, partner updater?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> hey mterry, I knew I forgot to list people! sorry
<kenvandine> DX:
<kenvandine> everyone note indicator-datetime with geoclue support has been uploaded
<kenvandine> so watch for bugs
<kenvandine> only known crasher bug was just fixed a few minutes ago
<seb128> out of the known crasher one you mean? ;-)
<seb128> great!
<kenvandine> bug 714763
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714763 in indicator-datetime "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in geoclue_master_client_set_requirements_async()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714763
<kenvandine> eds integration with indicator-datetime is coming this week
<kenvandine> so expect more bugs :)
<kenvandine> but goodness!
<kenvandine> tedg is trying to focus on feature work for dbusmenu and libappindicator this week
<kenvandine> details are on the wiki
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne:
<kenvandine> shotwell integration has been picked up by dobey, there was a delay due to injury
<rodrigo_> injury?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i don't recall his name, but he broke his arm
<kenvandine> manuel?
<kenvandine> anyway... that is back in progress
<seb128> kenvandine, what integration is that?
<rodrigo_> oh, I'll ask the u1 guys
<seb128> kenvandine, uploading to a website work?
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e what's coming in shotwell 0.9?
<kenvandine> making sure photos sync
<kenvandine> this is just for U1
<kenvandine> i think some metadata as well
<kenvandine> they say it is minimal integration for now
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> so should land in time for ffe
<kenvandine> also support for the libunity api ubuntuone-client needed has landed in the launcher (trunk)
<kenvandine> so they have something they can test against, for displaying status and such in the launcher
<kenvandine> so progress there
<kenvandine> that is all i have for U1
<kenvandine> any questions for either?
<seb128> not from me
<seb128> ok, thanks kenvandine
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, unity update?
<didrocks> hey o/
<didrocks> No unity release this week due to alpha2 out.
<didrocks> Next release is due to Thursday. We will have a lot of bug fixes as usual, but more important, the places will have some nice enhancements from latest release!
<didrocks> libunity will have a new release for application quicklists to land, the ui part is already merged. So progress bar, count and such is coming soon.
<didrocks> New compiz ahead, depending on when upstream will merge the glib branch to trunk
<didrocks> we got an insane 100% CPU issue with the appmenu in unity-panel-service, but the fix is under way it seems
<didrocks> The invisible window bug should be fixed by forcing the restacking at compiz task. Update and report if it's not the case for you as this issue is pretty random to get!
<didrocks> any questions?
<mterry> didrocks, so invisible window will be fixed on thursday?
<didrocks> mterry: no, the compiz upload was today
<mterry> didrocks,  and if it's not for us, complain loudly?
<mterry> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> mterry: so, you can complain starting now ;)
<seb128> well it might not be published yet
<mterry> seb128, don't rain on my complaining parade
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> i386 is
<seb128> great
<didrocks> not the others :)
<seb128> let me try as well
<seb128> no reason mterry should be the only one to complain there!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks>  /quit
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> (is everybody restarting unity now?)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> not yet ;-)
<seb128> but most of the people there are on amd64 I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i am
<seb128> ok
<seb128> questions for didrocks?
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> tremolux, s-c update?
<tremolux> hey seb128  \o
 * Sweetshark feels a bit left out on the compiz/unity crashes as he is still on nouveau drivers ...
<tremolux> yep, it's on the wiki, but in summary:  we are tweaking/improving ratings and reviews
<tremolux> lots of new reviews appearing, it's cool  :)
<seb128> nice
<tremolux> and now on to other new features
<pitti> seb128: heh -- stability by using nouveau, who'd have thought that :)
<seb128> great work on that
<tremolux> (smaller ones)  ;)
<seb128> pitti, you want to talk to Sweetshark ;-)
<pitti> erk, yes
<seb128> tremolux, looking forward seeing the launcher integration
<seb128> tremolux, will that use libunity as well?
<tremolux> seb128: on the client side we are firing a dbus message
<seb128> ok, anyway great work
<seb128> questions for tremolux?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<tremolux> ok, thanks  :)
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell>  * Alpha 2 is out, plenty of bugs but nothing worrying for this stage in the cycle
<Riddell>  * libindicate-qt updated for new API
<Riddell>  * Qt now being built with gcc 4.4 to fix issues on ARM
<Riddell>  * various space saving changes mean we have some space on the CDs for language packs now (except PowerPC)
<seb128> thanks for fixing the libindicate-qt binary naming while you were at it btw ;-)
<seb128> seems kubuntu is on track as usual
<seb128> questions for Riddell?
<seb128> ok, seems not
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> ok, natty status
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-dx-team-natty-alpha-3.html
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> seems we a almost flat work items count
<seb128> it should go down rather ;-)
<seb128> so please close WIs as you get work done
<seb128> we are just on the trend line for natty now
<seb128> but the almost flat for a month doesn't shape nicely
<seb128> the a3 curve is over the trend as well
<kenvandine> nope :/
<chrisccoulson> my main task was never tracked as a work item :(
<seb128> seems most of it is dx and oneconf then
<chrisccoulson> which is why mine is flat, but i think most of mine got moved to beta by pitti anyway ;)
<pitti> the trend line also is a bit misleading -- most of the stuff needs to be done by FF, not by release
<pitti> so if we need to drop stuff, let's do that earlier
<didrocks> (speaking on oneconf… it seems that desktopcouch is broken for some people once again :/)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, fixed already
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: uploaded?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, sometime this morning
<didrocks> mvo: ^^
<chrisccoulson> it should be working again now
<seb128> does it break every time there is a xulrunner upload?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's broken with every single upload so far this cycle
 * didrocks really thinks to move oneconf away of desktopcouch
<seb128> urg
<seb128> can we do something to avoid that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - but, these are still beta uploads. hopefully it will get better
<seb128> would g-s break the same way? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah ;)
<mvo> didrocks: aha, thanks, let me update then
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to package spidermonkey as a totally separate package
<chrisccoulson> and decouple it from these uploads entirely
<chrisccoulson> every week for the past month i've had to spend time unbreaking couchdb ;)
<seb128> well, looking at the natty items it seems ok
<seb128> there is oneconf and telepathy-approver have a bunch
<seb128> there is the xulrunner-2.0 port items
<chrisccoulson> i'm really quite concerned about those now, i have had hardly any time to work on them
<seb128> otherwise it seems mostly other teams (dx) or things which are on track
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will micahg have time when he starts?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not sure, but probably not ;)
<seb128> those are assigned to him right now
<seb128> hum k
<seb128> well I will let you sort that
<seb128> enough for the status update
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that most of these applications are in universe, and are stuff that nobody really cares about ;)
<seb128> is there any comments?
<chrisccoulson> (well, i don't particularly care about them)
<chrisccoulson> that's what i meant to say ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well then those are not really blockers for our team
<seb128> you should perhaps do a call for volunteer on the list to port those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this is why i want to drop xulrunner from main entirely
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that the "port to 2.0" WIs?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah
<pitti> I'd really be aggressive with removing stuff instead
<chrisccoulson> that's what i'm thinkin
<chrisccoulson> g
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: wait, couchdb needs xulrunner and is still in main?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm probably going to package libmozjs separately, and we'll have that in main for couchdb
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok :)
<seb128> well maybe do an email for the list saying you will drop everything not ported and call for help porting things users care about
<chrisccoulson> but, based on this, we're going to have a hard time keeping up: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap
<chrisccoulson> not sure if anyone else saw that yet ;)
<seb128> heh
<seb128> going to be fun for you ;-)
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> oh yes
<seb128> so one question from me
<bryceh> I like the 'tl;dr' at the beginning ;-)
<seb128> what should we do with vala?
<chrisccoulson> the firefox part is not so bad tbh, it's the rest of the stuff that's a pain ;)
<pitti> what does tl;dr mean?
<mterry> seb128, what about it?
<seb128> we still have quite some applications using vala-0.10
<micahg> I'm hoping to have some time for porting, but it probably won't be part of my work day
<mterry> pitti, too long, didn't read
<mterry> pitti, it's a summary
<pitti> ah, nice :)
<seb128> we vala-0.11 packaged as a vala update
<seb128> not a new source
<chrisccoulson> micahg - don't worry about it too much, you'll have more than enough to do ;)
<seb128> so I'm wondering if we should bring vala-0.10 back
<seb128> debian packaged both a different source
<seb128> of if we should try porting the rdepends
<seb128> vala-0.10 is on the nbs list for a while
<seb128> but there is still shotwell and some others using it
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/valac-0.10
<seb128> does anybody has an opinion?
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: ^
<pitti> is it that hard to port? i. e. does 0.11 really change the language that much?
<seb128> you are probably the ones who used vala most there
<kenvandine> hum
<seb128> pitti, that's part of the question, I didn't use vala enough to say
<seb128> I know kenvandine and mterry did some fixing for 0.11
<mterry> pitti, it does change the language, but not difficult...
<mterry> how many rdepends we talking?  /me checks
<Amaranth> It's not a large charge
<kenvandine> i didn't need to fix much, mostly gir generation stuff
<Amaranth> err, change
<kenvandine> probably not something shotwell would be concerned with
<seb128> mterry, see the url I coied
<seb128> copied
<kenvandine> we should talk to them
<mterry> seb128, ah, :)
<seb128> well it's rather shotwell
<slomo> why do you want to have 0.11 as an update instead of new source package anyway?
<seb128> slomo, because the guy who did the update didn't think about it by then
<mterry> slomo, it wasn't necessarily intentional at the time
<seb128> slomo, well it didn't rename the source, he just versioned the binaries for the new version
<mterry> so what would be bad about having new source?
<seb128> slomo, which sent the 0.10 to nbs
<seb128> mterry, out of bring back old cruft?
<pitti> I think we should revert -0.10 to the actual -0.10 (including binaries)
<slomo> i see, well, can't this be reverted somehow? :)
<pitti> and package 0.11, and then do the transition properly
<slomo> like uploading vala 1:0.10.3-1 ;)
<seb128> slomo, that's what I'm asked there
<seb128> I'm asking
<mterry> seems best all around, if it wouldn't cause hang-ups.  I note that the new source is vala-0.12, so we'd have to throw out our vala source changes...
<seb128> is there any point doing that since we ported most of what we use to 0.11 by now
<mterry> seb128, long term delta from debian is one
<seb128> mterry, well no, I would sync vala-0.12 from debian
<slomo> seb128: well, difference to debian ;)
<seb128> the question is whether we want to sync 0.10 as well
<seb128> or just drop it
<mterry> seb128, I see, and drop 'vala'
<slomo> oh, then just drop it
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok sorry that was not clear
<seb128> we will bring 0.12 from debian
<seb128> the question was whether we port the few 0.10 users
<mterry> seb128, well, I am a good person to port things to 0.12...  out of that list, would I have to get all of them, or just main ones if I did that?
<seb128> or if we bring that one back from debian as well
<seb128> mterry, well, main is "shotwell" it seems
<mterry> seb128, yeah, one is an easy enough task...  :)
<seb128> mterry, I will drop an email to the yorba guys and Cc robert_ancell and you on it to see if there is any reason it's still on 0.10
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> mterry, then you can sort with robert_ancell who want to port it ;-)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks mterry, kenvandine, slomo
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> that's all from me I think
<seb128> anything else?
<kenvandine> not from me
<pitti> thanks seb128
<tremolux> thanks everybody
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everybody
<Sweetshark> can we add "FOSDEM was awesome" to the summary? ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, sure ;-)
<Amaranth> didrocks: any idea what is going on with bug 703988?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703988 in appmenu-gtk "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<seb128> Amaranth, it has been fixed yesterday
<Amaranth> I thought my RAM was dying yesterday thanks to that :)
<Amaranth> seb128: Well the bug says it was fixed in a version of appmenu-gtk I already seem to have
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/0.1.93-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ^
<didrocks> Amaranth: what seb128 said
<seb128> I think it's the same issue
<seb128> well at least I didn't get the bug again today so it seems to work
<Amaranth> hrm, was it fixed twice?
<seb128> mterry, well done on fixing the swt issues btw
<mterry> seb128, yeah, eclipse is doing something insane though.  I'm taking a sabbatical from that bug  ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, geoclue-providers is in source NEW, think you can review it for me again?
<seb128> the indicator-appmenu fix seems to solve what was leading to the crash
<seb128> Riddell, ^
<seb128> kenvandine, it's Riddell's archive day ;-)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<seb128> mterry, do you have other bugs on your list or do you want a new one?
<mterry> seb128, I've got stuff right now, but will ask if you've got known pending bugs
<mterry> seb128, actually, give me stuff
<seb128> mterry, I always have known pending bugs :p
<seb128> mterry, well, playing with baobab there crashes unity-panel-service
<mterry> seb128, ooh, let me see
 * mterry is determined that the panel will be stable for 11.04
<seb128> mterry, I'm not sure how exactly, like I run it, play a bit with the view items to show the bars and close it and it crashed twice today this way
<mterry> seb128, huh, OK
<mterry> seb128, no open bugs that you know of?  I'll play with it
<seb128> mterry, ok, so it seems to be, start baobab, use the menu to open the preferences dialog
<seb128> close the dialog
<seb128> close baobab
<seb128> mterry, I think it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/714439
<ubot2> seb128: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/714439)
<seb128> well the stacktrace in this one is useless
<seb128> mterry, let me know if you get it this way
<seb128> if not I can get a bug with debug infos
<mterry> seb128, k, one sec
<pitti> dpm: finally! uploading fresh lucid-proposed langpacks; I tested the German one and it works just fine
<pitti> had to wrestle with the gpg key a bit stilll, it expired two days ago
<pitti> seems it really doesn't want me to do that, or so
<mterry> seb128, I'm not getting a crash, but I'm seeing output from appmenu that could indicate code that would crash.  Please file a bug just to be sure that my hunch is actually what you're sseeing
<seb128> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/564574/
<seb128> mterry, bah, it lacks debug symbols for libdbusmenu
<seb128> mterry, let me get a new one
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, still need me for anything?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, no, in the call I was I solved it
<kenvandine> :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, it was about this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/715291
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715291 in indicator-application "Need more information about IndicatorObject's for a11y" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> ah
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, thanks anyway for your help :)
<kenvandine> that was easy :)
<rodrigo_> :D
<dpm> pitti, ah, great. So it looks a bit tight to me, assuming all langpacks will be in -proposed by tomorrow, if they need to be tested and uploaded by Thursday. Do you think we should still aim for 10.04.2, or do the update immediately after?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, did you assign the vino bug to me? I can't see it my list
<seb128> rodrigo_, not yet
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<pitti> dpm: I'd still see what we can get tested
<seb128> rodrigo_, but basically try to enable vino and disable it a few time and it will start eating cpu
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> dpm: I can help with the German/English ones, too
<pitti> dpm: I'm shepherding stuff through the queues now, and bumping build score for the languages which we have on the CDs (bn,de,en,es,pt,xh)
<pitti> dpm: so they'll be available for testing in ~ 2 hours
<dpm> pitti, ah, awesome. So do you think we could do something like uploading the ones that got feedback for by Thursday, and then give another deadline for next week for the people who didn't have time for the first deadline?
<pitti> dpm: sorry that it took so long; it just hated me :/
<pitti> dpm: absolutely; the others can stay in -proposed for some weeks, and we move them to -updates in some smaller batches
<pitti> according to test results
<dpm> pitti, what? You're apologizing for having done awesome work in sorting this out?
 * dpm hugs pitti!
 * pitti hugs back dpm
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I get it every second time I do this "run boabab, use the menu to open the preference dialog, close the dialog (esc on keyboard, click, as you want), use the menu to exit
<mterry> seb128, k...
<dpm> pitti, ok, let's do that then, let me send an announcement to translators
<pitti> dpm: thanks
<rodrigo_> ok, out for a bit, later all
<pitti> dpm: btw, do we have a wiki page with testing steps now?
<pitti> dpm: such as "check menus, check evolution, check update-manager"?
<pitti> and "check firefox" of course?
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I just need to update it with the langpack version numbers, let me give you the link
<pitti> dpm: ok, all -base packages on the CD accepted and build score bumped, ETA on archive.u.c. 90 mins
<pitti> dpm: still need to shepherd the corresponding -updates packages, ETA 150 mins
<dpm> pitti, ack. Here's the page, btw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA - I'll update it now
<pitti> cool, thanks
<dpm> what's the langpack version number?
<pitti> dpm: that's what I had in mind indeed; small, but sufficient to provide a safety net
<pitti> dpm: 1:10.04+20110204
<dpm> ok
<dpm> thanks
<seb128> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/564585/
<seb128> bah that one lacks appmenu symbols!
<mterry> seb128, hah
<mterry> seb128, whatever, this is enough for now
<seb128> mterry, ok great, thanks
<seb128> weird that you don't get it though ;-)
<seb128> I can get it every second try there
<mterry> seb128, I have a custom compiled appmenu from my typing, maybe that's why
<seb128> mterry, let me know if you need extra details or me to try a fix for it
<mterry> s/typing/testing/
<seb128> mterry, you can use bug #694699 for it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694699 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694699
<seb128> mterry, hum, in fact maybe not the same one
<didrocks> is it just me having issue with pushing branches to launchpad?
<didrocks> for an hour, it's stucking a lot…
<pitti> I pushed a 40 MB branch earlier on, worked ook
<seb128> didrocks, I've been pushing small commits but it worked
<seb128> mterry, ok
<didrocks> hum… weird
<seb128> #685151
<pitti> didrocks: dpm had problems, too, though
<didrocks> my Internet connexion work well though…
<didrocks> ah?
 * pitti -> supermarket and dinner, bbl
<pitti> or rather, "see you tomorrow"
<didrocks> see you tomorrow pitti
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, I was pushing a ~9Mb branch and it didn't take it
<didrocks> dpm: hum, my branch are really small and either sotfware-center nor oneconf are easy to push…
<dpm> didrocks, I'd mention it to someone from the maintenance squads in #launchpad. I think sinzui is leading one of them right now
<didrocks> dpm: ok
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I don't see the appmenu working when I fire up tbird
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, which version of tbird have you got?
<didrocks> dpm: thanks, let's have a try
<jcastro> chrisccoulson:  3.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can read bug #31037 about the vino issue btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 31037 in vino "Vino-server takes 90% of cpu when only listening for incoming connections" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31037
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, ah. you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.1.8+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 for it to work ;)
<chrisccoulson> the upgrade didn't work properly
<chrisccoulson> dbarth had the same issue too
<seb128> rodrigo_, that one is closed but it keeps getting comment and I got the issue as well while starting and stopping vino to test the appindicator icon
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ah ok, so I can just wait for it to be published, no worries
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, it should already be published i think
<chrisccoulson> might be worth trying an apt-get update to refresh your package list
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: but now i'm an happy user of the new thunderbird extension ;)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I think my mirror is behind, I'll sort it, thanks!
<charlie-tca> jcastro: thank you for the shortcut page
<jcastro> charlie-tca: no problem!
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: man, this looks /nice/
<jcastro> well done!
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, excellent :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: is it just me or does it "feel" like the toolbar (get mail, etc) should be shifted over to be lined up with the menu?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, do you have the standard layout?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I have whatever the default is
<chrisccoulson> if it was lined up with the menu, you'd end up with an empty space on the left of the toolbar though wouldn't you?
<jcastro> yeah
<chrisccoulson> (and it's difficult to line it up too, as thunderbird doesn't know where the menu is)
<seb128> tkamppeter, pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~pascal-devuyst/ubuntu/natty/system-config-printer/bug204732/+merge/48724 needs review
<jcastro> that would be weird too, I'm just saying, it also feels weird now
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, i think it's because the window controls are shifted over. i get the same feeling in other windows too ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<tkamppeter> seb128, will look into it.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone
<mterry> tedg, why was the recent commit in indicator-appmenu necessary?  You call menus_destroyed, but the unref from being pulled out of the table should have called that itself.  Now I'm seeing behavior where menus_destroyed is being called twice (once directly, once on unref)
<janimo_> dobey, hello. I saw your email on the shotwell list. I think the plugin archiotecture is not yet ready, but worked on for 0.9
<janimo_> dobey, is the U1 server side done?
<dobey> janimo_: i'm not working on anything on the server side, so i'm not sure what specifically you're asking about. but #ubuntuone might be a better place to have the conversation
<seb128> janimo_, it was planned to land in trunk last week, did you check if that happened?
<janimo_> dobey, I was assuming if you want to write the plugin you need to know the server-side REST (or whatevr) API that is provided
<dobey> seb128: there is some basic plug-in support in shotwell trunk, but nothing that is usable to do anything
<janimo_> seb128, I did not check anything related to shotwell lately
<dobey> janimo_: no, we have ubuntuone-syncdaemon to deal with files stuff, generally.
<desrt> kamstrup: hihi
<janimo_> dobey, hmm, then there is no explicit need for support from shotwell I guess?
<janimo_> the current shotwell exporters explciitly export to a REST API provided by various services
<kamstrup> desrt: hi sorry for being late... xchat/connman kept me in limbo for a few minutes me thinking that I was online :-S
<kamstrup> bad combo :-)
<dobey> janimo_: well we want a plug-in to integrate stuff better, and provide some folders as extra libraries
<dobey> janimo_: right, because they are simply exporting; and they don't have pre-existing integration in ubuntu
<janimo_> dobey, ok. It means I did not fully understand the scope of the uplaod to U1 spec
<janimo_> dobey, did not follow their plugin development, and was under the impression that initially they pluginize only the current export functionality
<janimo_> but I may be wrong.
<dobey> well like i said in the mail, it is unclear what is actually going on, because they use an odd homebrew build system, and the code isn't well organized. and there's no documented external API for the plug-ins to use
<dobey> i think they are just built into the shotwell binary
<kenvandine> that wouldn't be very plugin-like :/
<janimo_> dobey, I could work with the code after a few days looking, and I think lately the code got better organized. It used to be a single src/ dir
<janimo_> as for the MAkefile, they specifically avoid autotools. I can't blame them and that file seems fit for their monolithic build. Not sure how much of a challange it will be for plugins
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, and they did homebrew plug-ins instead of using libpeas, because libpeas isn't "stable enough" i guess
<dobey> well if they enjoy reimplementing all the useful stuff from automake/autoconf so be it, but it's rather a pain to deal with when it could be so much simpler :-/
<dobey> granted, vala's autotools integration bits aren't the best yet, but i've been doing some stuff with that as well
<janimo_> dobey, I am pretty sure they don't plan on implementing autoconf fucntionality, but rather take the burden of manually adding deps and expecting people to install them
<janimo_> dobey, they are generally very pragmatic. And they deliver one of the slickest apps in the desktop, I think making unusual choices is a good tradeoff
<dobey> well, so far i am not impressed.
<janimo_> dobey, matter of taste I guess. I was :)
<dobey> no, my qualms are purely technical
<janimo_> dobey, I was only talking about the technical side too (quality is an effect of that imo)
<janimo_> dobey, relying to omuch on 3rd party libs leaves them less control over schedules and features
<kenvandine> but in the long run that is a big lose for everyone imo
<dobey> the libpeas thing i could understand, maybe
<janimo_> I sure prefer it to many gnome apps that are in a constant state of 'almost there' because of too many developer-happy choices being made
<dobey> but it's not like shotwell is the pinnacle of stability
<kenvandine> better to work with the developers on those libs to ensure everything works out
<janimo_> let's jump on latest plugin lib, separate backend, integrate this and that fancy new lib which is still in alpha , etc
<dobey> but the roll-your-own build system is a waste
<janimo_> dobey, true, I managed to crash it quite a few times during maverick, but all bugs were fixed quicly
<dobey> janimo_: i don't see how writing a brand new, less stable lib, is a good argument against using someone else's slightly unstable lib that does the same thing.
<janimo_> dobey, actually it is a MAkefile last time I looked, so they did not watse much on it
<dobey> it's just NIH syndrome
<dobey> janimo_: it's not just a Makefile; it's very hard to comprehend and has many flaws already solved by all the other build systems that everyone else uses.
<janimo_> dobey, don;t know libpeas or plugin system specifics, I just saw they prefer working from their feature requirements downwards, instead of picking a gnome lib and seeing how it can be bent to fit
<seb128> mterry, I've assigned you bug #685151, that seems to match the crash we were talking about before
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685151 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685151
<mterry> seb128, k
<janimo_> dobey, I don;t remember the exact reason mentioned, but deep dislike of autotools is not an unlikely reason
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<dobey> janimo_: autotools isn't the only build system out there.
<dobey> but frankly, it suits the needs of shotwell pretty much perfectly
<janimo_> dobey, everyone else in GNOME, shotwell devs have no gnome backround, so they probably think they';d waste too much time picking up all the GNOME bits before doing actual work
<dobey> janimo_: i don't understand why you keep mentioning GNOME
<janimo_> dobey, I think they even rejected a patch that switched them to autotools so there is something serious there
<dobey> yes, misunderstanding is often serious
<janimo_> dobey, well, I assume you meant they should reuse more of the GNOME processes and devel tools (autotools, libpeas, etc)
<janimo_> as they are a Gtk/gnomish app after all
<janimo_> certainly closer to GNOME than to any other framework and community
<dobey> i mean, they should not be making the pretty much same mistakes that eveyrone was making in 1995, in 2011; but they seem to be.
<janimo_> dobey, I would holeheartedly agree with that if they turned out a NIH system which was useless otherwise, but shotwell is a great product imho so this all seems to not have been made just to be on the NIH side
<janimo_> I mean it's not the let's write a photo manager to learn programming Gtk then throw it on sf.net :)
<dobey> no, they started a non-profit org and set up svn and trac to do it
<janimo_> I wish most apps on the desktop would start up as fast as shotwell (even if most don;t have 30GB of data to look after)
<janimo_> dobey, right
<dobey> shotwell is slow
<dobey> every time i start it, it rescans all of my $HOME
<dobey> and i even told it not to import everything
<janimo_> dobey, ok, so the reason we're both right is probably we have a very differnet shotwell experience. To me is the nicest app of 2010 :)
<dobey> so basically, it just goes through all of my $HOME and stats every file, and does nothing
<dobey> well 2010 is no more :)
<janimo_> most complains I had were in the 0.7 cycle which I reported and got fixed or fixed myself
<janimo_> found them to be a most welcoming and friendly (if tiny) community too
<dobey> sure, but i don't want to end up fixing all the other bugs in the photo manager, just so i can write a plug-in for the photo manager
<janimo_> dobey, sure
<dobey> i'm a software engineer, not a yak farmer
<janimo_> yak hairdresser
<janimo_> dobey, asked on U1 just to see what the status of the REST API is. After UDS I got the impression there's going to be one for uploads, regardless of other ways that photos and files can be synced to U1
<tedg> mterry, I think that it was switching on the default case.  So using the destroy function causes it to switch.
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I removed the destroy signal entirely, and that seems to make things better.
<tedg> mterry, Let me push that branch.
<mterry> tedg, k
<dobey> janimo_: there is some work happening to have REST APIs for some things, yes.
<dobey> janimo_: but there is no intention of using the REST APIs for the shotwell plug-in afaik
<janimo_> dobey, ok, thanks
<janimo_> makes sense if U1 experience needs to be different from the online galleries
<dobey> eh, the flickr/facebook/etc... exprience in photo managers is classically wrong anyway.
<janimo_> dobey, I am sure it serves quite a few people well
<dobey> and u1 is not a gallery to publish to. it is a synchronization service
<dobey> but none of this answers the questions i asked on the list, so that i can work on that plug-in
<janimo_> dobey, then the first WI in the blueprint is misleading https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-ubuntuone-n-shotwell-integration
<janimo_> shotwell's publish options mean , export to REST service
<dobey> no
<dobey> "publish options" means "UI"
<dobey> i don't see why it matters if the backend is REST or UUCP or what
<janimo_> dobey, that's the only publish class they have afaik - REST. The UI is quite linked to that at least in the current implementation
<dobey> janimo_: ok, so it's not architecturally sound then i guess. :-/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is this your fault? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63816286/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.thunderbird_3.1.8%2Bbuild2%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes \o/ ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will teach you to not use the default email client :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is libcairo-script-interpreter2 in universe?
<chrisccoulson> it installs fine here ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's a good question
<seb128> Riddell, ^ ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think it is. the update added libcairo-script-interpreter2 as a dependency of libcairo2-dev
<seb128> right
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/libcairo-script-interpreter2/1.10.2-2ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> aha :)
<chrisccoulson> i guess we need to fix that fairly quick ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I can't see ssh to the dc from that box
<seb128> but I will promote it later on if Riddell doesn't
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> or some other archive admin
<seb128> try maybe pinging jdstrand or someone who is still in work hours
<chrisccoulson> cool, i've just pinged jdstrand too
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, sorted
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<stgraber> hello, Edubuntu just started running WebLive for Natty and we seem to get some issues with gnome-panel applets
<stgraber> usually the error message is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564677/
<stgraber> you can quite easily test it on http://www.edubuntu.org/vmmanager (need the java applet and select 11.04)
<stgraber> oh, it's worth noting that the issue above doesn't always appear, seems like a race condition is going on somewhere (thanks cyphermox ;))
<jasoncwarner> so the wiki is giving me fits right now! throwing 500 errors...I think the western team meeting log should be in there now (fingers crosseed)
<jasoncwarner> Ok, eastern edition team, ready for meeting? RAOF, bryceh, robert_ancell? TheMuso
<jasoncwarner> you guys around?
<RAOF> Yo yo!
<jasoncwarner> morning!
<jasoncwarner> lets get started and if people join, greate
<jasoncwarner> great, even
 * Sweetshark lurks
<jasoncwarner> Ok, RAOF, looks like X.Org was updated on wiki. Do you have anything to add?
<jasoncwarner> this is on wiki
<jasoncwarner> X.org
<jasoncwarner> XServer 1.10 deployment was completed and deployed in time for Alpha-2.
<jasoncwarner> There was a brief period when xserver was temporarily uninstallable while drivers rebuilt. This confused many users who tried to upgrade during this window.
<jasoncwarner> There was some breakage for people who still had xorg-edgers or other random X bits installed. We helped these people over the hump as we encountered them.
<jasoncwarner> We learned some tricks we can use next time to further reduce the duration and severity of breakage people encounter.
<jasoncwarner> -fglrx and -nvidia are currently unusable as they do not yet support XServer 1.10.
<jasoncwarner> We anticipate getting updated drivers with this support by release, but for now recommend uninstalling them and using -ati or -nouveau instead.
<jasoncwarner> The -intel driver seems to be getting a lot of bug reports regarding GPU lockups. This is probably due to issues in the .38-2 kernel. We're putting a priority on communicating these bugs upstream.
<jasoncwarner> There are a handful of XServer segfault bug reports (possibly sharing same root cause?), some of which seem to be a consequence of an out-of-memory situation during installation; it's not yet known if this is caused by X or if it's elsewhere in the system and X is just the most notable thing to fail.
<jasoncwarner> There is also a common X assert failure (bug #711422) that a number of people are hitting. We've not yet gotten a good backtrace on this, but need to do more investigation.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711422 in xorg-server "Xorg assert failure: *** glibc detected *** X: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x089f5b20 - Unhandled dwarf expression opcode 0x9f" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711422
<jasoncwarner> xkeyboard-config has had a major version update which we merged post-alpha-2, bringing in new support for more keyboards and better support for more languages.
<bryceh> heya
<RAOF> That's pretty much what I was going to put in, thanks bryceh  :)
<jasoncwarner> Ok...well then, looks like we have some work to do ;) Thanks...
<bryceh> just chatting with kernel team about the intel bugs.  I've forwarded some of them upstream and gotten confirmation they're kernel drm issues
<RAOF> I'll add that I think I've got a good idea where bug 711422 is happening, but need investigation.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711422 in xorg-server "Xorg assert failure: *** glibc detected *** X: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x089f5b20 - Unhandled dwarf expression opcode 0x9f" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711422
<bryceh> RAOF, ah cool, was going to ask if you'd had a chance to look at that
<bryceh> duped a *bunch* of reports of that one just a bit ago
<jasoncwarner> well, lets gt this meeting over so you guys can get to collaborating :)
<bryceh> heh
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: or Robert_Ancell, anything to add? Anything you want ot talk about?
<jasoncwarner> ok... bryceh or RAOF, anything else? if not, calling it early ;)
<RAOF> Feel free to test nouveau+xorg-edgers+unity on nv5x+ cards?  If it works, there might be fixes to backport.
<TheMuso> nothing from me
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, am idly curious if anyone is getting use out of the arsenal reports at http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, but no, other than boring everyone with X bugs nothing else from me :-)
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: I'll let other people comment or if they have questions or comments to contact you directly. I personally have mostly worked off of LP only b/c I am trying to get acclimated.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Oh congratulations! Have hardly seen you online recently, at least when I've been looking. :)
<TheMuso> And I hope everything is going well.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: thanks! yeah, things are pretty good now. We are still away from home but are hoping to be back in our house maybe end of this week
<jasoncwarner> staying with friends at the moment.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah!  Congratulations!
<jasoncwarner> baby girl and mom are doing great...hopefully feeding tube can get removed thursday or friday this week
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: thanks :)
<jasoncwarner> bit of a shock to get the call a month early...being away at LCA and all!
<TheMuso> Certainly would be. Of more concern is how well the baby is doing being born so early.
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: Great to hear that everything is going well.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: small but healthy. Getting bigger each day. Has to reach a certain weight before she is deemed fit to go home, but we are getting closer to that each day
<TheMuso> Cool.
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: i'm just sorry for the upheaval right as you started! We haven't talked too much yet!
<seb128> seems .au is awake at this hour ;-)
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: perhaps if you are free tomorrow during a more reasonable hour your time we can spend some time talking
<RAOF> seb128: It's half-past nine in the morning; I'd hope so! :)
<seb128> RAOF, seems about the right time to start a day ;-)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: yeah, but what are .fr and .Allemagne doing up?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, .de ;-)
<seb128> jasoncwarner, it's only 11pm here
<seb128> so it's still an ok time to be online ;-)
<seb128> or as asac would say "sleep is for the weaks"
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: Sure, just make a proposal for a rough timeslot!
<seb128> ;-)
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: ok..finding time now
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: As for being up now, FOSDEM caused lot of tailwind - I hardly got to do any "real work", with all the communication going on.
 * Sweetshark is currently at 21 irc windows and counting ...
<Sweetshark> maybe I just need to get used to that.
<seb128> you probably do
<seb128> or to cut a bit on "noise" channels ;-)
<bryceh> Sweetshark, it seems a common situation.  With truly brutal pruning I can keep it to a dozen
<seb128> TheMuso, hey
<TheMuso> seb128: hi
<seb128> TheMuso, did you check on the new at-spi for natty?
 * Sweetshark is still spoiled from working at the developer enclave at Oracle ;)
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes I did, and it still falls over a bit too much, and in a few too many painful ways...
<seb128> TheMuso, ok, next cycle then, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<seb128> TheMuso, there is no hurry but better to now if it's worth spending time cleaning other components or not
<seb128> still we should make sure it's in shape for next cycle
<seb128> because we will likely want to switch next cycle
<TheMuso> I'll still update at-spi2 in natty as new releases come out, up until its no longer possible to do so, then maintain updated packages in a ppa for people to test on natty
<TheMuso> I totally understand.
<TheMuso> I want to switch, and the code should be much more mature.
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, howdy
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> who should https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity/ubuntu-local-bzr-bd/+merge/48993 be reassigned to?
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks
<robert_ancell> is there not a "unity-team" or similar?
<seb128> robert_ancell, is that upstream or distro?
<robert_ancell> distro
<seb128> the unity-team owns the upstram code
<seb128> robert_ancell, well then ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<robert_ancell> ok, that's what it's assigned to now.  I guess I'll just leave it for didrocks
<seb128> right, he will probably deal with it tomorrow
<robert_ancell> Did you guys decide on what to do with vala? I vote for matching debian
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw in versions.py the line checking for build failures has a source name coded is that wanted?
<robert_ancell> ah, no
<seb128> robert_ancell, l1225
<seb128> robert_ancell, I guess it should be source_name = source?
<robert_ancell> yeah, just pushed it now
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks ;-)
<robert_ancell> versions is a bit of a monster :)
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: hi. can I pm you?
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, pm?
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, I didn't check it for a while, I like how you special cased gtk, libunique, etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm thinking about adding extra hacks to strip ~ from upstream versions
<seb128> so speex stops being listed ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hacks on hacks...
<robert_ancell> seb128, agreed, I've been thinking about that for a while
<ari-tczew> robert_ancell: private message ;-)
<robert_ancell> ari-tczew, yes, I don't think you need to ask permission for that...
<ari-tczew> :)
<asac> seb128: yay!!
<asac> though i could sleep a bit ;)
<seb128> hey asac;-)
<asac> hehe ... guess i proofed that midnight is also ok ;)
<ari-tczew> hey, are we going to get network-manager 0.8.2 in natty?
<seb128> asac, you are getting old it seems
<ari-tczew> it's possible to merge with unstable
<micahg> ari-tczew: we have a git snapshot of 0.8.3
<ari-tczew> micahg: :(
<ari-tczew> (guess you know what sad)
<ari-tczew> s/what/why
<asac> :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: maybe upload 0.8.3 to unstable first?
<micahg> ari-tczew: /me doesn't know who handles n-m in Debian
<robert_ancell> seb128, mterry, what was the decision on vala?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: reping for timeslot? (just roughly so I have an idea)
<jasoncwarner> I sent an invite...check your email it should be there
<seb128> robert_ancell, to stay on 0.11 if we can
<seb128> robert_ancell, cf your emails for shotwell
<seb128> robert_ancell, i.e with the next vala tarball we should be able to switch it
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: got it, accepted it. that would be 8pm here.
<robert_ancell> seb128, so why not switch now?  I can do that today
<seb128> robert_ancell, we need a vala fix and we might need some shotwell fixes from trunk as well
<seb128> if you want to do backporting feel free
<seb128> but we can as well be lazy and wait for the next tarball
<seb128> vala0.10 is nbs for a while
<seb128> he's going to stay there so there is no hurry
<seb128> that's just something to sort before end of the cycle
<robert_ancell> in the email you said two options, 1) bring back the old vala-0.10 source (which is what you said Debian did).  So why not just do that?
<seb128> because we will need to support it as well
<seb128> why bother if we don't need it?
<seb128> less archive clutter, less bugs, less work in summary
<robert_ancell> ok, so then we don't support vala 0.10 in Ubuntu, and wait for Shotwell 0.9 so we don't have anything in the archive that needs vala 0.10
<seb128> right, well there is still a bunch of universe sources
<seb128> but we have time to clean those
<robert_ancell> I think it will be easier just to get vala-0.10 so we don't have to touch those, and Debian source packages will build
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/valac-0.10
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, works for me
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will clean that tomorrow
<micahg> seb128: is there a way with cgit to run blame to find out when something changed? ( I have a fix for gpdftext and I want to version the poppler dep properly)
<seb128> or do it today if you want
<seb128> micahg, not that I know about no
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think it just needs a sync, so I can't do it
<micahg> seb128: k, I just have to bite the bullet and clone poppler to figure it out :)
<Sweetshark> g'night guys.
<seb128> robert_ancell, sync will not work for 0.10 but yeah for the new once that's likely
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will do it tomorrow
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> 'night Sweetshark
<seb128> ok, enough for today for me as well
<seb128> bye everybody
<seb128> doh
<seb128> robert_ancell, so versions shows you fixed the build issues :p
<robert_ancell> oh dear
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun ;-)
<seb128> bye
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw you should also fix the gjs case in versions ;-)
<seb128> i.e if there is only an unstable version in the ppa use that to compare to upstream and debian
<seb128> bye
<robert_ancell> :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-09
<dcg> hi all, having some issues getting multiple X servers running on maverick.
<dcg> have 2 servers running :0 on VT7 and :1 on VT9  unfortunately I can only have one of them displaying at a time, (yes I do have a working setup for 2 monitors/keyboards/mice)  basically to view the other X server I have to hit CTRL-ALT-F7 or CTRL-ALT-F9 from the currently focused keyboard.
<dcg> does anyone have some suggestions?
<TariQMowafy> hello
<TariQMowafy> hello
<TariQMowafy> anybody here?
<kklimonda> good morning
<latenal> hello, I need some help. I have a built-in blueotooth device. Few days ago it start to have trouble to connect to my handsfree but was ok with my cellphone. I tried to install/uninstall blueman and bluez and after few manipulations the daemon stopped working. I can't start it any more
<RAOF> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<RAOF> You'll probably get more help in any of those avenues.
<latenal> thank you
<broder> by the way, in case there was ever any doubt, NV-CONTROL is a really crappy protocol to work with
<broder> on the plus side, i think the daemon i'm currently writing for work that tries to automatically handle hotplug events on NVIDIA is GPL tainted, so it might get to see the light of day :)
<RAOF> Oh!  Does NV-CONTROL actually generate hotplug events?  Cool :)
<broder> no, but i'm polling for them :)
<broder> generating useful events would be entirely too, well, useful for NV-CONTROL
<TheMuso> lol
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweetshark> didrocks, pitti: Good Morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, moin moin!
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti und Sweetshark
<glatzor> morning mvo pitti
<pitti> hey glatzor
<pitti> glatzor: great work on aptdaemon! looks really cool
<glatzor> thanks pitti
<pitti> mvo: speaking of which, do you want to sponsor this? or want me to?
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, good evening!
 * Sweetshark reboots
<mvo> hey glatzor! thanks for your mail
<mvo> pitti: I'm working on it currently, there is a test-failure left (but only on build anoyingly)
<pitti> ah, great
 * pitti hugs glatzor and mvo
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you have some time to look into this webkit bug 710582?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710582 in webkit "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<didrocks> hey glatzor, mvo
<glatzor> morning didrocks
<mvo> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell> pitti, not tonight but can tomorrow
<pitti> robert_ancell: I was just wondering in general, depending on your current workload; if you are already overloaded, I'll look for someone else
<robert_ancell> pitti, assign it to me
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, thank you
<jasoncwarner> hey robert_ancell, I think we are good on that meeting for tonight...no worries...pitti set my mind at ease ;)
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, oh, np
<mvo> hey jasoncwarner, welcome back, isn't it terrible late in your TZ ?
<jasoncwarner> hey mvo, not terribly, ;)
<jasoncwarner> but for what time I normally wake up, it is getting late!
<mvo> heh .)
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> morning didrocks!
<jasoncwarner> pitti tells me that you've been slacking ;)
<jasoncwarner> says you are never doing awesome things and never completely amazing him with your work ethic and dedication ;)
<pitti> yeah, a whole 4 hours during his sleep!!!!
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: Oh, just a short question: What are your usual work hours currently? I know nothing is usual currently with all that exciting stuff going on, but I keep calculating timezones ... ;)
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: I normally work San Francisco hours....
<jasoncwarner> which was easier to tell people when the clocked worked with timezones ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: yeah, totally slacking :)
<didrocks> I +1 pitti
<didrocks> sorry, time for one of my 20 naps of the day :)
<jasoncwarner> ha!
<pitti> *chuckle*
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<pitti> didrocks: don't forget to watch Big Bang Theory in between them!
<Sweetshark> When I met didrocks at FOSDEM he wasnt even sleeping ...
<didrocks> pitti: hehe, I have 3/4 episod late on the last season!
<didrocks> you see, unity destroy my life, I even can't keep up Big Bang Theory :)
<jasoncwarner> rock paper scissor lizard spock!
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I already caught up all the way until 4/14
<pitti> didrocks: I informed you thusly!
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, I'm still at 4/11 IIRC ;)
<pitti> man, I love that show
<didrocks> yeah, it's so nice :)
<didrocks> I think now that I saw that one, I even prefer it than The IT Crowd
<didrocks> (well, maybe not the "The Internet" episod) ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: Dont be cruel, I got the first two seasons as DVDs from my brother for my birthday, but he insisted he would like to look them together with me. And he is currently in Ingolstadt helping making nice german cars during the week that prolongs stuff needlessly.
<pitti> Sweetshark: argh, poor you
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, me too; but at least I still have the 4th episode of IT crowd left to watch
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, I hadn't started watching the last season as well!
<Sweetshark> In my desperation I already stopped the DVD in one of the episodes we had already seen and analysed the physics on the whiteboards.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: and so? are things correct or is it nuts?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: correct mostly
<didrocks> without any stop, it seemed to be correct as well, but I didn't analyse closly
<didrocks> closely*
<Sweetshark> at least the quantum mechanics stuff. Dunno about the string theory. Im not into esoterics ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: at least you can live in the peace of mind that _nobody_ knows whether it's correct :)
<pitti> so your guess is as good as anyone elses's
<didrocks> (small notice: so, the invisible window bug is still there, but very very rare though… The good news is that *now* we have a reproducible test case \o/)
<pitti> at least I'm using unity again since yesterday evening, and I haven't gone nuts again yet
<didrocks> you can trigger it in the classic session as well  ;)
<didrocks> you won't escape compiz bugs like that!
<didrocks> but agreed, the situation is way better
<pitti> didrocks: not in classic+metaicy :)
<pitti> (which is what I was using)
<didrocks> pitti: that's cheating though :)
<pitti> you should try metaicy, it's yummy
<pitti> metacity works as well, though
<didrocks> I was using metacity the past last years TBH :)
<didrocks> (just switched for a cycle to compiz when it was the new bling bling)
<dpm> good morning all
<pitti> hey dpm
<dpm> hey pitti. It seems there's been some feedback of non-working FF lucid translations in the -proposed langpacks -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-February/004395.html
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> heya didrocks :)
<pitti> dpm: oh, thanks; I'll remove that one from -proposed right away then
<dpm> ok, let's see if we get some more feedback
<pitti> $ cat 10.04/whitelist.txt
<pitti> fi
<pitti> oc
<dpm> hm :(
<pitti> dpm: I'm not entirely sure what the whitelist is, but that might not be a coincidence
<pitti> is -oc broken as well?
<dpm> it seems po2xpi is the culprit here then?
<dpm> not sure
<dpm> let me see if I can install a few in my lucid pc
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey didrocks rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine as well, a bit late to start, I ran out for some errands before starting
<didrocks> seb128: sunny days?
<didrocks> or cloudy weather like in Lyon? :)
<seb128> no, it's not sunny here, rather went out to get some coffee and something to eat
<seb128> running out of breakfast stuff here ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, not a nice way to start the day, right. errands were mandatory then :)
<seb128> I got coffee and cake so that's fixed, I can work ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, did you get comments about the compiz update?
<seb128> pitti, do you run again unity?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do
<pitti> since the update last night
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, still some invisible window issue
<seb128> working fine?
<pitti> seb128: no problems so far
<seb128> didrocks, ok, as you thought
<didrocks> seb128: but the good news is that we have a reproducible test case now
<seb128> didrocks, using apport? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no, synaptic :-)
<seb128> I didn't try yet here but I get it almost every time I use update-manager and the polkit daemon crashes
<seb128> which triggers apport and let compiz in a broken state
<didrocks> yeah, it's really a criptic path that has been reported as well :)
<didrocks> but it "works" as triggering the bugs reliably
<didrocks> bug*
<didrocks> so nice :)
<seb128> or rather than waiting for polkit to crash just hit esc on the password dialog
<seb128> update-manager freaks out and freeze for 5 minutes and apport display a dialog and break compiz
<didrocks> yeah, apparently, compiz just ask for paint rather than create create reparent…
<seb128> didrocks, ok, great, it means sam can work on it now then?
<didrocks> as it is thinking the window is already there
<didrocks> yeah, he's already aware of that :)
<didrocks> so, basically, 3 bugs before merging back the glib branch to trunk:
<Sweetshark> .oO(apt-get build-dep libreoffice <= WooHa!)
<didrocks> 1. alt / tab being slow (almost finished)
<didrocks> 2. this invisible window
<didrocks> 3. test the new order with the sn_* crash
<seb128> I get the sn_ crash every second login
<seb128> would be nice to get it fixed ;-)
<didrocks> maybe removing my workaround with the new patch for it can be an help
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, what about it? hours of downloads? ;-)
<didrocks> but there is an ABI break and such…
<didrocks> so I prefer rather than running untested stuff that it lands to trunk + make dist as we need to do that rebase
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, downloads are fast here ...
 * Sweetshark has 100MBit downstream at home ...
<seb128> didrocks, right
<seb128> Sweetshark, that's quite a nice internet access indeed ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: wow, but you don't have a large "Uni Hamburg" plate on your front door, do you?
<Sweetshark> pitti: nope. Than it would even be faster. Uni Hamburg also has some huge IPv4 ranges. Good that they build DESY here before the dawn of the WorldWideWeb ...
<Sweetshark> we got fibreglas connections around here and cable TV and phone are served over that connection as a sideeffect. 100MBit/s almost never get saturated for simple downloads as some server on the way will choke. bittorrrent is the only thing that lights up stuff completely ...
<Sweetshark> No I was wondering about all the additional packages that got installed as I already build LO without them ;)
<Sweetshark> ... but that was without --with-system-libs ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, debian and ubuntu tend to not like using lib copies
<seb128> it means you have copies of the code to update every time you fix a bug or a security issue
<Sweetshark> Is there a policy that packages must build single-threaded? Because LO does and well, it could be a lot faster ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, the buildds use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=4
<pitti> Sweetshark: most packages actually build with "debuild -j4"
<pitti> but that also runs debian/rules in parallel
<pitti> which the current LibO package fails on
<pitti> Sweetshark: but if you set the above, it'll be a lot faster indeed (replace 4 with your number of cores)
<pitti> Sweetshark: on my core i5 2.4 GHz/4 GB RAM, the last OO.o built in about 3 hours
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure, nobody likes it. But from a dev point of view it might make sense because you dont want to recompile LO everytime some system lib got updated (as LO is linking a lot of those, that would be pretty often)
<seb128> Sweetshark, which is another reason to use the system libraries?
<seb128> if they are dynamically loaded you don't need to rebuild l-o when a library is updated
<seb128> if you use a copy you need to patch l-o and rebuild it...
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, it's actually considered a bug if a package includes copies of system libraries
<pitti> if it's a security sensitive thing like poppler, zlib, or pcre, the security team haunts maintainers pretty severely (and rightly so)
<Sweetshark> seb128: In theory. In practice, API might change, LO might depend explicitly on an outdated lib or even might only run against a patched version ...
<Sweetshark> of course, Nothing of that should happen, but it does ;)
<Sweetshark> Hmmm, another stupid question about the debian way of building: When I apt-get source, apt-get build-dep and then apt-get source -b so that it is build via dpkg-buildpackage, what does the unpacking of tarballs?
<pitti> Sweetshark: apt-get source -b is pretty much overkill there
<pitti> Sweetshark: apt-get source does the unpacking, through dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just trying to get my head around all the stuff that happens "around" the "real" build by the build.pl up to a complete package.
<pitti> Sweetshark: build.pl?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the most low-level program you should be concerned about is dpkg-buildpackage
<pitti> -S -> build source package, -b -> build binary pacakge
<Sweetshark> pitti: the build script in the LO build itself. Scary stuff.
<pitti> I think most people use the "debuild" wrapper, which calls lintian and provides some extra configurability
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah
<pitti> Sweetshark: the entry point to building a source package is the debian/rules Makefile
<pitti> Sweetshark: for that I suggest to do the packaging tutorial first; trying to understand that stuff on the LibO package will be ... not easy
<Sweetshark> So one working set of commands would be: apt-get build-deps && apt-get source && dpkg-source -x && dpkg-buildpackage, right? Or is there anything missing in the chain?
<dpm> pitti, I've had a quick look at some of the langpacks which have already been buit: es, bn, de, pt, pt_BR (same langpack), bn. In all of them firefox translations look ok to me (i.e. no obvious breakage). I could not install any other language, as the 'language-pack-LL' packages are still on the old version (I guess they haven't been built yet), and I get a conflict when trying to install the corresponding 'language-pack-LL-base', which is already on
<dpm> the latest version for most of the languages. So I'm not sure how the translator installed the Finnish langpack, and I'm not sure if he might have created the breakage himself
 * Sweetshark tries (but with replacing dpg-buildpackage replaced by dpkg-source -b in the unpacked dir)
<pitti> Sweetshark: apt-get source already unpacks the source, unless you add -d
<pitti> Sweetshark: dpkg-source -b is not what you want; you want debuild -b or dpkg-buildpackage -b
<pitti> Sweetshark: dpkg-source -b is a very low-level (i. e. not meant for users) interface for building a source pacakge, i. e. the diff.gz/dsc
<pitti> dpm: hm, might be your mirror which is behind? they all built over night
<pitti> dpm: this morning at 9 am the queue was empty
<dpm> ah, let me see...
<Sweetshark> pitti: I want to go 'very lowlevel' to see what happens in each step that dpkg-buildpackage would do as per http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-build.en.html ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: essentially it calls "debian/rules build", then "debian/rules binary" (for binary builds)
<pitti> for source packages, it cleans, calls dpkg-source -b, etc.
<pitti> but it's not all that important
<Sweetshark> I just want to get a feel where the magic happens ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: which package do you use for studying this?
<Sweetshark> when I run dpkg-source -b . in the dir where I ran apt-get source, I get cannot open `./debian/changelog' for reading, which is to be expected as debian is in the subdir libreoffice-3.3.0 ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice ;)
<pitti> uh
<Laney> maybe 'hello' is a better place to start ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, you need to be in the source tree for every dpkg-buildpackage operation
<Sweetshark> when I am in libreoffice-3.3.0 (actually I tried that first), I get "no orig.tar file found"
<pitti> yeah, hello is already nontrivial, and still uses plain debhelper
<pitti> Sweetshark: doc says dpkg-source -b <source dir>
 * pitti never used that himself
<Sweetshark> which is true, there is only a libreoffice_3.3.0.orig.tar.gz in ../
<Laney> actually the hello I just got doesn't even use debhelper at all o_o
<pitti> indeed
<broder> right - you want hello-debhelper :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, so dpkg-source actually does need to run outside the source tree
<Laney> so if you want low level then this might be good reading
<Sweetshark> I just want to do the low level stuff once now, to get a feeling for it so I will not freak out should the need arise someday ...
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, just read your comment, we already build tomboy without the applet enabled
<pitti> seb128: hm, do you know what the new geoclue stuff is actually supposed to do? empathy doesn't show me the location of people anywhere
<seb128> pitti, the indicator-datetime is supposed to show "do you want to change your tz" when travelling
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, set your tz to an u.s one and restart it
<seb128> it should tell you "you are in germany, do you want to set that tz"
<seb128> pitti, we don't build empathy with geoclue, it would require bringing in libchamplain to gets the maps etc
<pitti> $ killall indicator-datetime-service; TZ=America/Chicago /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<pitti> (process:15280): Indicator-Datetime-WARNING **: Unable to create GeoClue address: Address interface already started
<pitti> hm, I guess it's very racy with the auto-respawn
<seb128> pitti, it's likely you need to restart geoclue as well
<pitti> oh, indeed
<seb128> pitti, it's rather geoclue which picks the tz
<pitti> -ETOOMANYDAEMONS
<seb128> the indicator just talk to geoclue
<pitti> hm, restarted geoclue-master, and it talked to Ubuntu GeoIP; now restarted indicator-datetime-service, but no question here
<seb128> pitti, it should be a line in the indicator
<seb128> not a popup
<pitti> nope
<seb128> how did you change your tz?
<pitti> I have them both in the foreground now
<pitti> seb128: running the daemons with TZ=America/Chicago
<seb128> not sure how they get the tz or if they respect that
<seb128> or if they just read /etc/timezone or something
<pitti> that'd be a bug
<pitti> but let me try changing that
 * pitti changes it in time-admin
<pitti> (process:15490): Indicator-Datetime-WARNING **: Unable to create GeoClue address: Address interface already started
<pitti> I keep getting that
<pitti> (process:15490): Indicator-Datetime-WARNING **: Unable to get Geoclue address: Geoclue master client has no usable Address providers
<pitti> anyway, I was just curious
<seb128> pitti, ok, check with ken or ted when they are online, I didn't play much with it
<seb128> pitti, I know it's supposed to show a "set the tz to ..." line in the indicator when it detects you are on a different tz
<pitti> argh, argh! I have an invisible window again
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> <smspillaz> oh, heh
<seb128>  interesting workaround for the invisible window bug
<seb128>  hide and show the desktop
<seb128> pitti, try that maybe ;-)
<pitti> how?
<seb128> if you have a gnome-panel running put the "show desktop" applet
<pitti> I don't
<seb128> otherwise dunno
<seb128> smspillaz, ^
<smspillaz> seb128: wassup ?
<seb128> pitti, thereis probably a show desktop keybinding in compîz
<pitti> and apparently the nasty window is on top of the unity panel, I can't even open the launche rnow
<smspillaz> seb128: pitti: Ctrl-Alt-D
<seb128> smspillaz, how do you hide and show desktop to workaround this bug
<pitti> smspillaz: doesn't work
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks
<smspillaz> I used the thing on the gnome-panel
<pitti> smspillaz: might only work with gnome-panel?
<smspillaz> pitti: might have changed
<seb128> ctrl-alt-D works there
<smspillaz> showdesktop handling is done within the wm
<smspillaz> pitti: ccsm -> general -> keybindings -> show desktop
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, found out the peditor stuff is in libgnome-cil, that's where the dep comes from
<rodrigo_> seb128, so moving those files to gconf-cil and testing
<pitti> smspillaz|eating: thanks, I used gnome-keybinding-properties and that worked (it was Mod4+D before)
<pitti> found a time-admin window hiding itself
<smspillaz|eating> ok
<pitti> nice
<smspillaz|eating> pitti: yeah we've got a reproducible test case now so I'm going to look into it tonight
 * pitti calls that "sanity key"
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I assumed it was in libgnome-cil for a reason, that's why I asked you if we could move to plain gconf#
<seb128> rodrigo_, but if we can move it to another binary nice
<seb128> rodrigo_, check with Laney or pkgcli guys maybe though
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I guess it's there for some reason, not sure which though, so yes, testing
<rodrigo_> Laney, ^
<Laney> you could split the peditors assembly out into another package yeah
<Laney> I don't know if that would save you anything on the dep chain, but it's worth a try
<seb128> is there a way to do the equivalent of "ldd" on mono bindings?
<seb128> i.e to see what peditor depends on
<Laney> give us a patch in Debian and we'll take it
<Sweetshark> In case anyone is interested: mkdir foo && cd foo && apt-get source libreoffice && dpkg-source --before-build libreoffice-3.3.0 && dpkg-source -b libreoffice-3.3.0 && make -C libreoffice-3.3.0 -f libreoffice-3.3.0/debian/rules build
<Laney> monodis --assemblyref I think
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, well, it would save "Name=gnome-vfs-sharp"
<seb128> coming from /usr/lib/cli/gnome-sharp-2.24/gnome-sharp.dll
<Laney> is that where your problematic dep comes from?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> the peditor one depends on gnome-sharp
<Laney> if peditors depends on gnome-sharp thoug...
<Laney> yeah, :(
<seb128> right
<seb128> that brings the gnome-vfs stack in
<rodrigo_> seb128, the peditor stuff is in libgnome-2.24-cil
<rodrigo_> in the upstream source code, they are with the gconf 'basic' bindings
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, but it doesn't make sense to split it out since gconf-sharp-peditors.dll depends on the gnome-sharp.dll
<seb128> rodrigo_, which depends on gnome-vfs
<rodrigo_> doesn't seem to depend on gnome-sharp.dll
 * rodrigo_ re-checks
<seb128> rodrigo_, monodis --assemblyref /usr/lib/cli/gconf-sharp-peditors-2.24/gconf-sharp-peditors.dll
<Laney> rodrigo_: try monodis --assemblyref /path/to/dll | grep Name
<seb128>         Name=gnome-sharp
<Laney> you can see it probably with "using Gnome;" in the sources
<Laney> it probably follows the c lib
<seb128> $ monodis --assemblyref /usr/lib/cli/gconf-sharp-2.0/gconf-sharp.dll | grep Name
<seb128> 	Name=mscorlib
<seb128> 	Name=glib-sharp
<seb128> that one is better ;-)
<Laney> I don't know the API at all, but maybe you can replicate it on top of gconf#
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-geoip/+bug/715445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715445 in ubuntu-geoip "indicator-datetime doesn’t get geoclue information from ubuntu-geoip-provider" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: ah :)
<seb128> pitti, you might get that bug
<rodrigo_> right, it indeed uses some Gnome. stuff, just for the filepicker button
<rodrigo_> I guess we can just change that to use Gtk.FileChooser
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that exposed to the clients? i.e would that be an api, abi breakage?
<rodrigo_> not exposed, afaics
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you talk to upstream tomboy about that?
<seb128> just to know what they think
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, but it's got nothing to do really with tomboy, tomboy just uses the PropertyEditor objects in gconf#
<Laney> ddd
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, it uses an api which use libgnome
<rodrigo_> yes, but lignome usage is internal to gnome-sharp
<seb128> rodrigo_, so they need to clean that in some way, either by moving away from propertyeditor or by changing the bindings
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, so either we move the issue to gnome-sharp
<rodrigo_> yes, changing the bindings is the easiest, it seems
<seb128> or we port tomboy to not use propertyeditor
<rodrigo_> the usage of PEditor in tomboy is huge
<seb128> bah
<seb128> so it means gconfpeditor should be updated to stop using libgnome
<seb128> then the libgnome2.24-cil should be splitted
<Laney> it would be an api break as far as i can see
<seb128> or the gconfpeditor binding moved with gconf#
<Laney>         void Changed (object obj, Gnome.ColorSetArgs args)
<rodrigo_> yeah, indeed
<seb128> k
<seb128> tomboy really need to stop using gconfpeditor
<seb128> to switch to gsettings or something
<seb128> rodrigo_, just forget about it for this cycle then, porting tomboy to gconf# seems work over what it's worth
<rodrigo_> ok, but I'll change the description of the bug
<seb128> shame because it's the only thing keeping libgnomeui and libgnome on the default install
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you check with upstream what are they gnome3 plans anyway?
<seb128> they need to stop using libgnome some day
<seb128> using gsettings or something else
<rodrigo_> seb128, sure
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> the mono gi stuff is currently being hacked on
<Laney> so we should be able to get better bindings in the near future
<seb128> those will be really welcome
<seb128> it sucks to be stucked with old libs because mono is so behind
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Laney, btw is there any plan in debian to update mono from 2.6 to 2.8?
<seb128> Laney, or alternatively any reason why 2.6 is better?
<Laney> we are skipping to 2.10 and it's being worked in git currently
<Laney> most of the work was on polishing for squeeze
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> is 2.10 out yet? will that land in debian before natty feature freeze or not?
<seb128> just trying to figure what we should do in natty
<seb128> hum, lunch time
<Laney> it's on RC2 currently, and no probably not
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so I guess stay on 2.6
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> hey didrocks, are you still having issues ssh'ing to people.canonical.com? I am having them now, but I want to confirm it's not just me before asking IS
<didrocks> dpm: just tried, it seems to be okayish… the ssh connectin hasn't dropped for a minute…
<dpm> ok, thanks didrocks
<dpm> ah, it just worked for me right now as well
<didrocks> seems that there are some underlaying network issue in any case…
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you confirm the vino issue or just reopened the bug to track it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, confirmed it, and found it seems to be an avahi issue
<rodrigo_> seb128, see my last comment
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, emails are lagging behind, I just got the one about the bug being reopen and assigned to you
<rodrigo_> seb128, my comment: "Following DaveHansen's comment, if you stop avahi daemon, no CPU high usage. Ditto if you restart avahi daemon again after having stopped it. So seems it's indeed an avahi problem"
<seb128> just read the comment on launchpad
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, got it now, thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> I'm debugging avahi-daemon now, although it seems I'll need to restart the session
<rodrigo_> can't get it to use 100% cpu now
<rodrigo_> well, 40% for me, rather than 100%
<seb128> I usually get the issue by running vino-preference and checking, unchecking the checkbox to share
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, me too, but after restarting avahi-daemon, can't
<dpm> pitti, chrisccoulson, ok re: the lucid-proposed language packs, it seems that FF translation breakage only affects the whitelisted languages in po2xpi (that's 'fi' and 'oc').  I've reported it on bug 715733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715733 in po2xpi "XPI files are not correctly built for whitelisted templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715733
<seb128> chrisccoulson, current firefox failed to build on armel and powerpc, fix it! ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, current unity failed to build, fix it ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: trunk or the package?
<seb128> if you wonder about those it's thanks to robert_ancell who made build failures be listed on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> didrocks, 3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, though a retry now that glew is fixed might work?
<seb128> let me try that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - one step ahead of you already ;) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head/revision/759
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it was due to glew
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't retried on purpose, thinking that for such a small fix in alpha2, it will prevent people pushing their bugs with apport
<didrocks> now, I think it's fine
<seb128> didrocks, ok, let's try then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, you are fine for this time but we are watching you :p
<didrocks> (taking the predicate that apport is basing the version on the published binary )
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> hope that the second time I'm fixing the same issue in glew will be the latest
<seb128> didrocks, there is a new glew in debian btw
<seb128> should we sync? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: just look if the .pc file requires glu :)
<didrocks> then, for driver issue, I'm not there anymore \o/
<didrocks> maybe better to wait on an unity release to blame dx :)
<didrocks> like "I updated glew and unity and unity doesn't run!" :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah ;-)
<didrocks> (I can also update compiz too to add to the confusion ;))
<Sweetshark> \o/ the libreoffice package finished to build ...
<Sweetshark> ... kinda ...
<Sweetshark> ... well, it chrashes in smoketest, but thats what smoketests are for, right?
<pitti> dpm: thanks; so let me remove them from the whitelist and rebuild these two
<dpm> pitti, ok. Could you please also remove the 'ca' language packs from lucid-proposed? They are failing as well (Firefox in English, no FF translations in the langpack), but probably for some other reason
<pitti> dpm: ah, oc and fi's mozilla.tar.gz are unpacked, while the others have a XX.jar archive
<mvo> didrocks: what is the best way to test oneconf when you only have one machine?
<mvo> didrocks: is there something like FAKE_MACHINE=1 ;) ?
<pitti> VMs?
<didrocks> mvo: I think I wanted to implement that, not sure I've done, let me check :)
<didrocks>         # faking this id for testing purpose
<didrocks>         #self.hostid = 'BBBBBB'
<didrocks>         #self.hostname = "foomachine"
<didrocks> in oneconf/hosts.py
<didrocks> mvo: ^
<didrocks> just uncomment to override real values :)
<didrocks> then oneconf-query --update to get a first set
<mvo> cool, thanks didrocks
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<mterry> seb128, still able to crash reliably?  I have a test package for you to try
<seb128> mterry, hey, just tried, first try, first crash
<seb128> so I guess it's a "yes" ;-)
<mterry> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~mterry/+archive/ppa
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> didrocks, about my issues with building unity ;) what I was referring to was specifically using  "bzr bd" to locally build a deb for hacking. I'm aware it's no good for making sure that it builds cleanly, but it's fewer steps for hacking and testing than bzr bd -S && pbuilder, for example
<seb128> mterry, do you have a vcs for it?
<mterry> seb128, it's got a new version of libdbusmenu with a patch that avoids freeing a particular object.  It quieted a lot of warnings about trying to disconnect signals from invalid objects for me
<seb128> mterry, don't bother I will grab the debdiff
<mterry> seb128, not yet, but will have one in a sec
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, but you have a FTBFS, right?
<mterry> seb128, ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think it's related to your branch
<seb128> mterry, I just want to build locally so I still have the dbgsym for it
<didrocks> cyphermox: or you can, for hacking installing unity
<didrocks> cyphermox: then, with next release, unity --distro to remove all the cruft
<seb128> we need soyuz dbgsym support
<cyphermox> didrocks, it fails if I take lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu ;)
<seb128> didrocks, is anybody else than you is able to build unity?
<pitti> dpm: I uploaded (hopefully) fixed -oc and -fi langpacks to lucid-proposed
<seb128> didrocks, you are sure you don't have a special compiz environment set?
<didrocks> seb128: you were, I didn't change the packaging though
<seb128> didrocks, not I'm not
<didrocks> nothing in my env
<seb128> it try to install to debian/$curdir/$destdir
<didrocks> seb128: like, it's not building for you?
<cyphermox> didrocks, the issue is really that somehow, unless I set COMPIZ_DESTDIR, stuff gets installed in an invalid path
<seb128> remember?
<didrocks> cyphermox: COMPIZ_DESTDIR shouldn't be used
<dpm> pitti, ah, cool. Did you read the message about the 'ca' ones above? ^ I don't know what's going on there, so for now I think it might be best just to remove it from -proposed
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's breaking COMPIZ and other wrapper
<didrocks> cyphermox: we will remove it as told
<cyphermox> didrocks, I realize it might not be a good idea, just saying it "works" for now
<pitti> dpm: yes, I removed it
<didrocks> seb128: and there was no issue in a pbuilder, right?
<seb128> didrocks, we did chat a bit about that a few weeks back
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> dpm: I responsed, but apparently you got hit by DSL reconnect or so?
<seb128> didrocks, didn't try pbuilder but it builds on the buildds
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I remember now, I would say that you have something in your env then :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I though you were discussing similar issues
<didrocks> for the same reason I can't build nux here, but ona pbuilder it works
<seb128> I will go back in my corner
<dpm> pitti, yeah, sorry, I didn't get the response
<didrocks> cyphermox: setting COMPIZ_DESTDIR is a workaround that is bad. The thing is to find what causes that to you
<didrocks> I build unity in another box to check as well
<didrocks> (a clean install)
<didrocks> it's working as well
<cyphermox> didrocks, there is nothing I can think of in env that would cause this -- I'm trying another box now
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, please, keep me posted
<cyphermox> didrocks, I'll try on a live session jsut for you ;)
<seb128> didrocks, it's weird, this box has for sure nothing not coming from the distro
<ari-tczew> is there anyone familiar with gnutls26 ?
<ari-tczew> I'm going to upgrade this package and looking for concerns, if so.
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, there should be something, if someone with a box providing this issue wants to investigate
<didrocks> but not setting COMPIZ_DESTDIR :)
<seb128> it's a weird one
<cyphermox> didrocks, I'm getting a usb key ready, then I'll post full bzr bd logs from a clean copy of lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<seb128> seems cmake related
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, as my nux and doxygen not building :/
<seb128> but I don't know enough about cmake to debug it
<didrocks> cyphermox: excellet
<didrocks> seb128: all the compiz cmake should be rewritten, honestly…
<seb128> ari-tczew, no one here
<cyphermox> seb128, it is, somehow it's detecting compiz's install path wrong, but I'm convinced it's not env
<didrocks> I spent enough time to just make it works aleady
<didrocks> already*
<Amaranth> didrocks: Hey, I like the compiz build system :)
<Amaranth> The way plugin building is setup mainly
<didrocks> Amaranth: well, it's broken…
<didrocks> needs a good refresh and refactoring
<Amaranth> You can pull a single plugin out and build it standalone but core know how to handle them all as well with the same CMakeLists.txt
<didrocks> yeah, this part is good :)
<didrocks> (and we use it)
<Amaranth> although some of it ended up being the usual build system hacks on top of hacks
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<seb128> mterry, ok, seems to fix it, I tried 6 times without issues
<seb128> mterry, it crashed every second time in average before
<seb128> mterry, I will keep playing a bit with it but seems to work
<mterry> seb128, sweet.  Now I have to figure out how to make a real patch vs that quick fix
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the m-c bug you emailed me about, not sure it's really a bug...
<seb128> mterry, do you know what is wrong or do you need a valgrind log pointing it?
<seb128> mterry, I guess valgrind would show the issue
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK, thanks for looking at it :)
<seb128> kklimonda, hi.
<mterry> seb128, no, I know the issue...
<seb128> mterry, ok, great, let me know if you need testing for the proper fix later on then
<mterry> seb128, when the app's menu items are finalized, they try to disconnect from the accel group that the dbusmenu client is holding
<mterry> seb128, I just haven't been able to find the appropriate point at which to let go of the accel group yet
<seb128> ok
<mterry> seb128, I shouldn't need further testing.  I see warnings when I hit the bug, it just doesn't crash like it does for you.  So as long as I can make those warnings go away, I'm good
<seb128> mterry, ok, excellent
<kklimonda> seb128: hey
<seb128> kklimonda, how are you?
<didrocks> cyphermox: did it build?
<cyphermox> didrocks, didn't get to it yet, my iso from yesterday would oops.
<kklimonda> seb128: a bit tired, just got back from a long walk and I'm trying to  make a fire in the fireplace ;)
<seb128> heh, some exercice!
<seb128> kklimonda, bug #715046, do you want to work on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715046 in transmission "[Natty] Update Transmission to version 2.21" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715046
<seb128> kklimonda, if so can you tag it desktop-upgrade and assign it to you?
<kklimonda> seb128: I will work on it, but it may not be possible to update it in natty.
<seb128> kklimonda, why?
<seb128> kklimonda, well in any case just comment on the bug if it's not
<kklimonda> upstream has decided to use the new libevent, which isn't completely API comptaible with the old one, and I can't couldn't fix all packages that depend on the old libevent so far.
<seb128> kklimonda, can we use the new one with the commit requiring the new libevent reverted?
<kklimonda> whoa, nothing like a 4 second lag to make what your write sound like a complely blabbering ;)
<kklimonda> seb128: I don't think it's worth an effort (the rewrite has been one of the most important things in 2.20) but I'll take a look when I'm back, and ask upstream to reconsider bundling libevent2 in their source, like they did before with libevent1. We could also consider doing it ourselves.
<seb128> kklimonda, well in any case if you tag and assign the bug that will avoid work duplication
<seb128> so maybe just drop a comment on the bug saying what you wrote there?
<seb128> kklimonda, thanks
<kklimonda> yes, I'll coment on the bug in a minute.
<kklimonda> at least assign it to myself, I'd like to ask T dev about rebundling libevent2 before I I do any more commenting :)
<cassidy> hey guys. Any plan to ship glib-networking? You need it to be able to use proxies in Telepathy
<didrocks> kiwinote_: hey, are you around?
<kiwinote_> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> kiwinote_: I was wondering if you can shed some light on the -2 magic :)
<lamalex_> bryceh, is there any eta on nvidia drivers?
<didrocks> kiwinote_: in the ref count, when there is a direct match to the serach
<kiwinote_> didrocks: um yeah, that's a bit quirky
<kiwinote_> didrocks: I aren't quite sure, but I think the query consists of different parts, and on each iteration the nr_pkgs, nr_apps counters aren't reset
<kiwinote_> didrocks: I made that change because it would seem to give correct results now, if it disadvantages any oneconf stuff, just let me know
<didrocks> kiwinote_: no, I'm fixing other stuff for oneconf, but the match seems correct now
<didrocks> kiwinote_: so, I was just unfortunate that pkgs - apps was exactly the right count. I was assuming pkgs was the total, not only technical items :)
<didrocks> I was quite curious of the fix though
<kiwinote_> didrocks: yeah - in maverick the nr_pkgs was the total of all pkgs and apps, but that's changed now
<didrocks> kiwinote_: right ;) well, I'm adapting to it, but the "look at the total result if there is no app found" is giving me some headaches :)
<seb128> cassidy, is that in debian? we could just sync it if that's there
<cassidy> it is
<cassidy> I'm trying to open a lp bug about that since 10 minutes..
<cassidy> but I'm always redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<chrisccoulson> does anybody actually use thunderbird? i've had no bugs about the menus so far. not sure if that's good or bad ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, hehe... there are always bugs :)
<seb128> cassidy, right, we turn off bug reporting for non bugsquad by default
<cassidy> didrocks, rahh I could have spend my day on this :p
<seb128> cassidy, see the ?no-redirect url in the wiki
<cassidy> I tried, didn't work
<didrocks> cassidy: I know that, hence the ?no-redirect pointer I gave you
<seb128> cassidy,     http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<seb128> doesn't work?
<cassidy> it does !
 * cassidy blames didrocks
<didrocks> why?
<cassidy> <didrocks> c'est le ?no-redirec la magie
<seb128> lol
<seb128> with a "t"
<seb128> cassidy, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the request while you are at it
<cassidy> isn't that a bit too complex to just report a bug ? :\
<seb128> cassidy, well usually you use "report a bug" in the menus
<seb128> or ubuntu-bug
<seb128> which collect infos etc for you
<didrocks> cassidy: I told you it's written on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs :p
<seb128> cassidy, the goal is to discourage opening bug without apport since those lack infos
<cassidy> yeah but ubuntu-bug doesn't work for the ubuntu component
<didrocks> cassidy: ubuntu-bug without anything
<cassidy> yeah didn't work, there is "I want to report on Ubuntu"
<cassidy> it asks if that's a security, X issue, etc
<seb128> hum indeed
<seb128> well those are sort of a corner case
<seb128> but seems an apport bug as well
<seb128> you can probably open a bug on apport about it
<seb128> seems it should be working
<cassidy> seb128, didrocks: bigon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/715821
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715821 in ubuntu "Sync glib-networking from Debian" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> cassidy: thanks
<bratsche> didrocks around?
<didrocks> bratsche: yes?
<seb128> hey bratsche, how are you?
<bratsche> didrocks: I was told I should ping you and let you know I'm trying to get libgrip into universe.  I submitted a request here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/715830
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715830 in ubuntu "New Source Package: libgrip" [Undecided,New]
<bratsche> Hi seb128, I'm okay.  How are you?
<seb128> bratsche, I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> bratsche: ok, I can check the package and look at it, thanks :)
<bratsche> didrocks: Thanks!
<didrocks> bratsche: not exactly right now, but later today or tomorrow
<bratsche> Sure, no worries.
<didrocks> yw ;)
<rodrigo_> in which branches are the maverick packages?
<dobey> rodrigo_: lp:ubuntu/maverick/$sourcpkgname
<dobey> rodrigo_: or did you mean something else?
<rodrigo_> dobey, that's what I mean, but the gtk package is not there
<seb128> rodrigo_, we don't keep stable vcs for most of the desktop things
<seb128> we don't work enough on stable versions to do that
<rodrigo_> right, but I thought they were pushed to maverick branches automatically
<seb128> rodrigo_, so I guess you need to checkout the revision before we started worked on natty or check the sru version control
 * Sweetshark just got work: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/build/tag/?id=libreoffice-3.3.1.1
<seb128> rodrigo_, well the autoimport will work, what dobey said
<dobey> rodrigo_: it looks like it is there to me
<dobey> rodrigo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/gtk+2.0/maverick
<rodrigo_> ah, it's gtk+2.0
<dobey> :)
<Sarvatt> MacSlow: any chance you could merge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/654921 somtime? been blocking a pixman update on that getting fixed since it will look ugly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654921 in notify-osd "Black border in the notifications when effects are turned off" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: when in the cycle do you plan on landing appmenu for firefox?
<MacSlow> Sarvatt, on the weekend I will address notify-osd... right now there's still unity-features on my plate that need to land before the weekend
<Sarvatt> sounds good, thanks for taking a look at it! pixman wasn't building with our GCC for a few months anyway so no rush, just would like to update it before natty release because it has quite a few speedups for the people using ARM systems
<dpm> pitti, ok, it seems that the problem might not be with po2xpi, but with the exported files from LP: bug 715854
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715854 in launchpad "Exported Firefox translations contain wrong references to languages other than the current" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715854
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry: it's getting hard finding appmenu issues!
<mterry> seb128, yay
<seb128> I've been triaging the bugs and playing it there, only find really minor issues
<seb128> mterry, seems there is one issue with icons, interested by working on it?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, ok, I will open a bug and assign it to you
<seb128> mterry, nautilus "go" menu has no icons for the standard locations
<seb128> computer, trash, etc
<seb128> u1 in the file menu also has an icon where it doesn't in the normal menu
<seb128> mterry, I've set APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 in my session to test
<seb128> comparing both menus
<mterry> seb128, weird, cool.  assign me up
<seb128> mterry, bug #715864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715864 in indicator-appmenu "icons not always displayed as they should" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715864
<cyphermox> didrocks, I can't reproduce it on a live session -- seems like somehow once my environment is all set for building packages, there's a difference from an install of just bzr, bzr-builddeb and unity build-deps
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, if you see something, do not hesitate to ping me :)
<cyphermox> didrocks, I did see something
<didrocks> (I'm using bzr bd as well)
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh? a fix?
<cyphermox> looks like changing COMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE to compiz from package will get good results, but I guess that might break something else
<cyphermox> also didn't try that on buildds or pbuilder yet :/
<rodrigo_> oh, accountsservice from the gnome3 ppa is now in universe?
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, got synced from debian
<rodrigo_> cool
<cyphermox> didrocks, seems like something is setting both DESTDIR and COMPIZ_DESTDIR, which is why the paths are doubled there when the plugin gets installed (in the bug I filed)
<didrocks> cyphermox: wait? I didn't set it to package?
<cyphermox> didrocks, no, you did
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, hence my "COMPIZ_DESTDIR is broken"
<didrocks> package is what should be set
<didrocks> to get the right debug options triggeed
<didrocks> triggered*
<didrocks> and so generating -dbgsym
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> but nah, it still didn't work anyway
<cyphermox> didrocks, the issue is that here DESTDIR is already set, but in CompizPlugin.cmake COMPIZ_DESTDIR also gets set to DESTDIR -- in the same file, the plugin is set to be installed to ${COMPIZ_DESTDIR}/somethingsomething
<didrocks> cyphermox: I know, but CompizPlugin.cmake set COMPIZ_DESTDIR only in Compiz mode normally
<didrocks> not package one
<cyphermox> hm
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> mterry, do you know where is the code to display the "close" item for dialogs which don't have a menu to display?
<mterry> seb128, I believe in indicator-appmenu
<seb128> mterry, ok, can you confirm the "close" entry is inactive on i.e vino-preference
<mterry> seb128, works for me
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> mterry, it seems random there but is the entry is unactive for quite some capplets there
<seb128> does it work for others?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, rodrigo_: ^
<desrt> mterry: 0.7.2 makes you happy?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, 2.32 capplets you mean?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, well dialogs which don't have a menu, gnome-mouse-properties, vino-properties, alacarte, etc
<mterry> desrt, except for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=640683 yes
<ubot2> Gnome bug 640683 in gsettings backend "Mutex deadlock on unsubscribe" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rodrigo_> seb128, I have gcc 3.0 here, but for vino-preferences, it's not inactive
<mterry> desrt, but I have worked around that for my case, and I think it's a hard-to-reproduce one
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, thank you
<desrt> that's probably gdbus, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, small issue but I will watch for it
<rodrigo_> seb128, you're welcome :)
 * desrt catches up on the bug
<mterry> desrt, either that or how dconf uses it
<desrt> mterry: we have another bug open about 'use of gdbus' too :)
<desrt> But notably, these widgets don't make an attempt to avoid setting a value if
<desrt> that same value is in GSettings already.
<desrt> mterry; :(
<desrt> does that include when the initial value of the widget is set (ie: when starting up the app?)
<desrt> if so, it's **very** broken
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> got a fun project this week :)
<desrt> so i'm happy :p
<pitti> desrt: FTR, my pygobject patch for gsettings landed :)
<pitti> desrt: oh, what are you doing?
<desrt> what're you working on?
<desrt> NICE
<desrt> the settings['key'] = (1,2,3) thing?
<pitti> desrt: the "dict-like settings object", yes
<desrt> did you do the automatic type hinting for the GVariant construction?
<pitti> desrt: we are currently discussing how/when to release
<pitti> desrt: yes, with the get_range() thing; although only with some limited support
<desrt> what limits?
<pitti> desrt: I only support the "type" range
<desrt> btw: you can use the information from get_range() to ensure you never make a call that issues a g_critical() or aborts
<desrt> ah.  i see :)
<pitti> desrt: I haven't had time yet to implement the others (range/flags), they just throw a NotImplementedError for now
<pitti> I think that's ok given that code which uses that is mostly 'static'
<desrt> would be really nice if you could throw a range exception for the others
<desrt> i guess you already throw a type exception if gvariant conversion fails?
<pitti> desrt: once they are implemented? yes, shoudl be a ValueError then
<pitti> desrt: yes
<desrt> (which should automatically ensure that you always have the right type...)
<desrt> that's really slick :)
<desrt> brings us somewhere close to the QML API now
<pitti> desrt: yeah, I noticed that the current gvariant implementation is very sensitive -- one false step and BANG! you program crashes
<desrt> except that python has no convention for monitoring property values for changes, unfortunately
<pitti> desrt: that's why I need to do rather expensive "does this key exist" tests before calling set_value() etc.
<desrt> pitti: i went through a phase a year or so ago about "WTF is with all of these g_critical() errors in my xsession-errors"?
<desrt> which motivated me to turn all of my g_criticals into asserts :)
<Amaranth> Or get people to run with GDEBUG again
<Amaranth> critical-errors or whatever
<desrt> the best suggestion i heard is to sleep(10) on each g_critical :)
 * desrt . o O ( wonder how long it takes for you guys to vendor-patch that one out )
<mterry> desrt, right, my app didn't have any smarts to avoid the changed-set cycle on startup.   I would argue that using the api like that shouldn't cause a bug, but it was inefficient
<desrt> anyway... it's vaguely on my list of things to do to go through and turn a lot of those asserts into return_if_fail()s
<mterry> desrt, is there a reason that dconf doesn't guard against that for apps?
<desrt> mterry: it's sometimes difficult for dconf to know what is already in the database
<desrt> since some changes might be in-flight
<desrt> it's not really a problem of what ends up in the database at the end of it all because that's inherently a simple (non-buggy) race
<desrt> but it's an issue of ensuring that the state of the widget is consistent with what the final value ends up being
<desrt> and it's not always possible to ensure that we'll always see a change signal after the skipped set request
<desrt> last time i looked at it i was unable to convince myself that it would be 'safe' in all cases
<desrt> we also need to carefully make the distinction about the meaning of writing a setting which is equal to the value of the setting in the systems-wide default database
<desrt> since probably we *do* want to write those even still
<desrt> the rule for app authors is quite simple, though: only do GSettings writes in response to explicit user action
<ogra> didrocks, tickle
 * desrt should document that
<didrocks> ogra: hey
<ogra> didrocks, the unity-2d team asked for two more patches to be included in metacity
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/metacity (commits 100 to 102)
<didrocks> ogra: is there an ABI break?
<ogra> i would like to get a signoff from the desktop team
<ogra> hmm, not sure, it adds new functions
<ogra> but doesnt modify existing ones as far as i can see
<didrocks> debian/patches/17-workspace-switcher-cycle.patch
<didrocks> -> we don't have that behavior in compiz
<didrocks> it seems wrong
<ogra> weird, wha does bfiller think we do then
<ogra> *why
<bfiller> didrocks: compiz desktop cube has this behavior will allow you to rotate from last side of cube to first side
<ogra> ah, here he is
<didrocks> bfiller: right, but we don't use cube by default
<didrocks> bfiller: we have staticswitcher, where we don't use the behavior on purpose
<didrocks> that*
<didrocks> ogra: /apps/metacity/general/capture_before_unmap change seems fine if you can confirm it doesn't slow down on minimize
<ogra> i will test it tomorrow
<ogra> thanks
<bfiller> didrocks: what if I made it configurable via gconf whould it be acceptable?
<didrocks> bfiller: sure, but the default should be off
<bfiller> didrocks: sounds good, I will rework it then
<ogra> didrocks, apart from that change it is ok to go in ?
<didrocks> bfiller: propose it upstream as well btw
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, after the test :)
<ogra> i.e. i dont need to bother you again and just upload after testing
<ogra> right :)
<ogra> great, thanks
<bfiller> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> yw
<desrt> mterry: i just committed a docs patch that makes your code officially buggy :)
<desrt> mterry: of course, i'll still keep the bug open and investigate the root issue, though
<desrt> since it's quite likely that this issue could pop up in legitimate cases too
<mterry> desrt, dammit  :)
<desrt> mterry: if you have some time to kill, a small test case would go a long way :)
<desrt> uhhhh
<desrt> child_watch_helper_thread
<desrt> SIGCHLD implicated in this bug?  we have an open bug about a race here (that's exceptionally difficult to solve)
<desrt> the bug only happens in the single-threaded case of GMainLoop but what matters is how many threads GMainLoop saw by the time the child was spawned...
 * desrt tries to find that bug
<bryceh> lamalex_, there is not a public eta on the nvidia drivers, no
<lamalex_> bryceh, yah- i got the memo
<lamalex_> im really pissed at myself for just running a dist upgrade and not looking at it
<bryceh> lamalex_, sorry to hear; we did try to give plenty of heads up, mentioned it in the release notes, etc.
<desrt> mterry: here is the bug for reference: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398418 .  not sure it's related though
<ubot2> Gnome bug 398418 in mainloop "GChildWatch race condition?" [Major,New]
<lamalex_> bryceh, yah i know it was completely my fault
<lamalex_> i have been careful about not updating, but this morning i just f'ed up
<bryceh> lamalex_, for future reference, in EVERY release nvidia and fglrx ALWAYS break at some point, so if you want to track the development version just be prepared for being proprietary-driverless for about a month
<bryceh> (longer in fglrx's case)
<mterry> desrt, seems different, since later comments say only present if you don't link against gobject
<desrt> mterry: that's because we g_thread_init() from g_object_init() these days
<desrt> and a thread-safe mainloop is immune to this bug
<desrt> it looks like you have two separate bugs here, though
<desrt> one of them is a deadlock on a GDBusConnection lock (with no all-threads backtrace to discover the true issue)
<desrt> the other two are GMainLoop deadlocks
<desrt> hmm.  this really really looks like heap corruption
<desrt> could just as easily be dconf's fault, of course
<desrt> (for corrupting the heap)
<mterry> desrt, well, it's just that it goes away with a really small patch to avoid spamming dconf
<desrt> mterry: there's a rather insideous bug hiding here
<desrt> you've exposed it.  i'm rather happy that you did.  please don't hide it again :p
<mterry> desrt, it's simple enough to turn off my patch in my code and test dconf in future
<desrt> true.  but that will never happen :)
<desrt> have you tried valgrinding?
<mterry> desrt, well, I can easily test patches is all I'm saying.  But the combination of difficulty of creating a test case and since I worked around it...
<mterry> desrt, yeah
<mterry> desrt, nothing notable, except for a memory leak due to bad vala bindings  :)
<desrt> valgrind is particularly bad at telling you when you're trashing the heap as long as your trashing falls nicely within the bounds of existing objects :p
<desrt> i guess you used always-malloc, of course...
<mterry> desrt, probably not.  this was a relatively simple valgrind run
<desrt> ah.  you should always do that :p
<desrt> the slice allocator is quite good about giving out the same memory twice
<mterry> desrt, when running valgrind?  OK
<desrt> it makes it really hard for valgrind to detect accesses to freed objects
<desrt> which is the sort of thing that results in what we're seeing here
<desrt> it could be a dumb refcounting bug or something
<mterry> desrt, documentation likes debug-blocks even better
<desrt> i don't know what one
 * desrt reads up :)
<mterry> well, I guess not 'better' but 'in conjunction'
<desrt> neat option.
<desrt> it's quite a good one to have too
<desrt> gslice is pretty quick about what it does with memory, particularly when it comes to its 'magazine'
<desrt> if you tlel it "here's a 16-byte chunk of memory that i'm freeing" it will toss it in a list and give that chunk back out to the next person who asks for a 16-byte chunk of memory with no additional checking at all
<desrt> so you can do some pretty funky things, as you might imagine
<desrt> like donating malloc()'d or mmap()'d memory to the next g_slice_alloc() user :)
<desrt> (or, as in the example that was given, memory that is from the slice allocator, but the wrong size)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did your firefox stop crashing btw? i just had a look on crash-stats, and the last submitted crash report due to the globalmenu was on 4th feb
<didrocks> mterry: you can give me all the utouch-* stack + girr
<didrocks> ginn
<mterry> didrocks, hah!  will do
<didrocks> mterry: I've already done the work when checking for NEWing :)
<didrocks> mterry: so, just a quick look again for the MIR, but all is basically done :)
<mterry> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> mterry: will get to it tomorrow
<didrocks> now, time for dinner + some work offline!
<bcurtiswx> cya didrocks
<didrocks> see you bcurtiswx
<RoAkSoAx> anyone might have an idea why a .desktop file is not updating the path to the icon? (this software was initially created with quickly and everything was working fine till last upload)
<mterry> RoAkSoAx, you talking about natty quickly?
<mterry> RoAkSoAx, it started using svg icons in the latest update, maybe that's related?
<RoAkSoAx> mterry: not really natty quickly, but I uploaded new release of testdrive couple weeks ago and during the build process the icon path for the .desktop file was updated correctly. I uploaded a new testdrive earlier this week and the path has not been updated in the .desktop file. I'm building in pbuilder's today, and the path gets updated correctly
<mterry> RoAkSoAx, oh, odd.  so quickly didn't change...
<RoAkSoAx> mterry: nope the setup.py hasn't been touched for a long time
<RoAkSoAx> and quickly just updated the .quickly file version
<RoAkSoAx> but that the weird thing is that the package in the archives does not update the path of the image for the .desktop file, while the ones I'm building right now in pbuilders do
<RoAkSoAx> I guess I'll just have to upload a new testdrive and see if it is fixed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are you able to accept firefox for me please? (it's sat in binary NEW atm)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, how can I money that? :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can do, is the new binary for main or universe?
<chrisccoulson> i'll buy you a beer at UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - for main, i would like to build icedtea-plugin against it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, done
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - excellent, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw
<jcastro> mterry: so the eclipse menu was too scary?
<mterry> jcastro, yeah  ;)
<mterry> jcastro, I'll revisit it if no one else does
<dobey> rodrigo_: around?
<jcastro> mterry: on the plus side hopefully you're not permanently damaged from the experience, heh
 * mterry hopes
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
<seb128> robert_ancell, great ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you make sure that the versions update you do keep a clean stdout?
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise the cron job sends an email with the log every time it runs
<robert_ancell> it does, doesn't it?
<robert_ancell> oh, so that's why you did that
<seb128> no, it sends email about build records
<robert_ancell> did I leave some debugging in?
<seb128> seems you added that yesterday in your commit
<robert_ancell> Should we just change that to 1>/dev/null?
<robert_ancell> It's only stderr we really care about
<seb128> "        print '    failed to build on on %s' % record.arch_tag"
<seb128> I think is the issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, we could as well, or just redirect stdout to a log file or something
<robert_ancell> I think that would be better.  The log output is useful
<seb128> k, I will rework that what I've so time to write a log on put it online in the same directory
<seb128> so maybe just drop that print for now to stop the email spam until then
<seb128> I will also do some cleaning tomorrow I think in the list
<robert_ancell> clean what?
<robert_ancell> I'll fix up the print now
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is a bunch of lines which have no upstream versions, wrong url
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is also some sources where we should track a stable serie
<seb128> like glom
<seb128> I've been reviewing some todays and taking some notes, will update the .py tomorrow
<seb128> we should perhaps drop some sources from the list as well, i.e plymouth
<seb128> things which are from the foundation team and we will not update
<robert_ancell> just blacklist them so they only show on the extended view
<seb128> could do that
<seb128> well I just reviewed it, there is only plymouth being annoying
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw I didn't sync farsight2, there is an ubuntu diff for it
<seb128> changing the gst depends to good since we moving the farsight code there
<robert_ancell> oh, I was supposed to take that one off the list, thanks
<seb128> TheMuso, why is the espeak version 1.44.05~really-1.44.04-0ubuntu1?
<seb128> or, you repacked it, weird version
<seb128> rather than using current-repacked or something
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, just got the invisible window bug again
<chrisccoulson> i thought didrocks said that was fixed ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's not but they go a way to trigger it reliably now and know what's going on
<seb128> sam said he would fix it tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's good :)
<seb128> you can hide and show the desktop to workaround it
<seb128> ctrl-alt-d
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you see any compelant reason to try to get cairo 1.11?
<seb128> or should we just stay on 1.10? I don't really trust their schedules
<robert_ancell> not that I know of.  I'd like to have the latest because that makes support easier post-release
<robert_ancell> how late do you think we can wait?
<TheMuso> seb128: I had a weird problem when I uploaded it, I detailed the problem in teh changelog.
<TheMuso> I hope to merge the latest Debian revision before FF, so hopefully that problem won't show itself again.
<TheMuso> It had something to do with the binary files in the tarball, can't remember exactly without checking the changelog myself.
<seb128> TheMuso, ok, yeah the changelog explain it, it's just the version you picked which is confusing
<seb128> TheMuso, rather than doing version-repacked you did next-version...
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, we should decide around feature freeze I guess
<robert_ancell> seb128, interesting, why doesn't cairo show up on versions by default?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will check with upstream if they are a fixed schedule, but seems they started recently to roll 1.11 tarballs so I'm not really confident it will turn stable this cycle
<seb128> they got over one cycle delay for 1.10
<seb128> robert_ancell, it does but on the non default list...not sure why
<seb128> do, launchpad off in 2 minutes it says
<seb128> it's not in the germinate desktop list
<seb128> it's in the standard one
<seb128> ok, enough irc for today here, see you tomorrow
<bcurtiswx> aww darn, bzr just went down...
<bcurtiswx> sorry
<bcurtiswx> LP went down for the bzr get etc..
<micahg> bcurtiswx: should be about 90 minutes
<bcurtiswx> micahg, yup plenty of time for me to go take care of dinner and clean it up. lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-10
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: indeed, hasn't crashed once yesterday; I'd say you fixed it, great work!
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<kenvandine> pitti, i just added libunity launcher integration to xchat-indicator http://ubuntuone.com/p/cVu/
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, cool!
<kenvandine> i'll do empathy this week too
<Sweetshark> Morning!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark starts to try his luck on libreoffice-3.3.1.1
<Sweetshark> pitti: Any idea when I can get a hold on doko? LO-3.3.1.1 has been released and I am currently merging in changes from debian ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: may the source be with you!
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, no idea I'm afraid; ask robbiew? (foundations team lead)
<pitti> he's in the US, so is probably asleep now
 * Sweetshark is reconsidering thorsten wasnt joking back then with OOo on hg, LO on git, ppas on bzr and lots of diffs flying around in the build repo: http://blog.thebehrens.net/2009/04/01/how-openofficeorg-will-switch-to-a-dscm/
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great! just woke up a little early (5:30)
<didrocks> urgh, why?
<didrocks> couldn't sleep more?
<pitti> was awake enough
<mvo> woah, I would need lots of  tea to keep me going at that time of the night^Wmorning :)
<dpm> morning all
<pitti> hey dpm
<pitti> mvo: cold shower did the job, too :)
<dpm> heya pitti
<Sweetshark> meh, i guess the driver is called nouveau because it like a nouveau boot ...
<RAOF> It also likes to be given regular walks, and to have a stick thrown to it every now and then.
<pitti> didrocks: just to avoid double work, I'm reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/language-menu/+merge/45681 now
<pitti> didrocks: (in case you stumble over it in sponsoring)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'm more doing the sync review right now :)
<didrocks> pitti: in any case gdm | grep language -> pitti :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, do you think bug 284443 is worth fixing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 284443 in gdm "gdmsetup: Don't offer autologin for ecryptfs users" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284443
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think so, as if you set autologin, you'll just run into a totally broken desktop session, which makes it difficult to clean up again
<robert_ancell> I thought initially that the issue was the filesystems were being decrypted without a password (i.e. a security problem), but the only issue appears to be that your ~/Private directory doesn't work
<robert_ancell> pitti, is the encryption on the whole of ~ or just ~/Private?
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, it's not about ~/Private, we encrypt the entire home by default now
<pitti> robert_ancell: I mean if you select "encrypted" in the installer
<robert_ancell> pitti, is that decrypted in the pam conversation?
<pitti> you'll just get a 20 second timeout, then a nasty error message, and then the session crashes
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> it seems to me (not tested) that /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin should force the password, and GDM should launch the greeter to request this
<robert_ancell> does this make sense?
<pitti> if that works, sure; I'm not that familiar with how autologin works in gdm
<pitti> robert_ancell: I liked your suggestion of just pre-selecting the user and asking the password
<robert_ancell> because you also have the fun situation that you might not even have a home directory until PAM completes, so GDM/gdmsetup can't guarantee that it can tell if the filesystem will be encrypted
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. not trying to fix it in gdmsetup
<pitti> robert_ancell: you mean for cases where pam mounts your encrypted home dir over the net?
<pitti> yeah
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> ok, I think I know the path forward then
<pitti> robert_ancell: nice!
<robert_ancell> pitti, so, being marked as low priority we could defer this to 11.10 right? ahem *lightdm* *lightdm*
<robert_ancell> ;)
<pitti> robert_ancell: you mean this bug?
<robert_ancell> yup
<pitti> robert_ancell: as I said, if you don't have time to work on it, I'll find someone else (or me)
<pitti> as it's a "shoot yourself into the foot" option, I'd rather have it fixed earlier
<robert_ancell> I'm working on the webkit one first.  Having trouble reproducing it, you didn't reproduce either right?
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_, robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: I did
<robert_ancell> didrocks, het
<robert_ancell> hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: but only in the installer with the slideshow, on amd64
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<rodrigo_> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: happens reliably every time there, including kvm
<robert_ancell> pitti, could you reproduce from your desktop install?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I haven't found a way yet to reproduce in a running system; perhaps one can start the ubiquity slideshow standalone somehow
<robert_ancell> ubiquity crashes when I try and run it, I have the A2 image, but haven't tried it yet
 * pitti plays around with this
<pitti> hm, so how would I open a HTML page with webkit..
<robert_ancell> /usr/lib/webkitgtk-1.0-0/libexec/GtkLauncher doesn't do it for me (doesn't show any of the images, just the navigation buttons).  Firefox renders it fine
<robert_ancell> pitti, ^^
<pitti> oh, cool
<robert_ancell> but not seeing the crash or any errors in valgrind/gdb
<pitti> $ for f in *.html; do echo $f; /usr/lib/webkitgtk-1.0-0/libexec/GtkLauncher $f; done
<pitti> hm, they all work
<pitti> apparently ubiquity launches that differently
<robert_ancell> no-one recorded what version of webkit it was, do you happen to know?
<seb128> hey
<geser> robert_ancell: Hi, are you aware that your totem-pl-parser upload is in DEPWAIT on libquvi-dev which needs a MIR?
<seb128> hey pitti robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> geser, no, I didn't notice that, thansk
<pitti> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 1.3.10-1ubuntu1
<pitti> robert_ancell: according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-2/natty-desktop-amd64.manifest
<robert_ancell> pitti, you reproduced with that, or that is what you have now?
<seb128> got hit 3 times in a row by that compiz crashing in sn_... today, it's fun things start but you just see you background and have no way to fix it out of restarting the session
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> robert_ancell: that was on the alpha-2 CDs, and reproduced
<robert_ancell> ok
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> robert_ancell: but it's still current
<robert_ancell> pitti, I gtg, thanks for the infor
<pitti> robert_ancell: sleep well!
<pitti> didrocks: do you know if there's already a compiz bug to bring back proper "snap to screen edge" for window movement?
<pitti> if you don't know off-hand, I'll search/create one
<didrocks> pitti: there is a bug about it, but only for nvidia driver
<didrocks> as smspillaz was telling it was because of the nvidia one
<pitti> these "windows stick into the next screen by 2 pixels" is really annoying
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, for the additional pixels, it's fixed and will be uploaded next week
<pitti> awesome
<didrocks> but the resitance on edge isn't working for me
<didrocks> do you have it working,
<seb128> doesn't work for me either
<seb128> didrocks, oh, compiz update will only be next week?
<pitti> didrocks: no, it doesn't; even worse, it seems to actively move the windows so that they don't fit on the scren any more
<didrocks> seb128: sam has to make dist, he doesn't want to do it because fixing the invisible window bug and he didn't focus on fixing it yet
<didrocks> smspillaz: see, I'm not the only one not having the edge resistance working ^^
<pitti> my gsession script (which does all the geometry arrangement) hasn't changed in ages, and I even modified it to put the terminals 10 pixels to the left; but it still moves them around
<didrocks> so no a twinview only issue
<didrocks> and yes, the option is still activated by ccsm :)
 * didrocks really wonders if grid can be the cause of that not working
<smspillaz> didrocks: likely not
<smspillaz> didrocks: edge resistance worksfinehere[tm]
<smspillaz> didrocks: its only enabled for screen edges by default though
<didrocks> smspillaz: I know it's only enblaed for screen edge, I did it :)
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> so what doesn't work then?
<pitti> it seems to work for the left side
<pitti> except that it stops ~ 10 pixels before
<didrocks> smspillaz: screen edge, as told yesterday :)
<pitti> but not for the right side
<smspillaz> pitti: that's a problem with the new decorator
<smspillaz> pitti: works fine here on the right size
<pitti> ah, "screen" != "virtual desktop"
<smspillaz> *right side
<didrocks> pitti: oh, so it's working for you?
<pitti> didrocks: on the left side (badly), but not on the right or bottom
<smspillaz> it works fine here
<didrocks> seb128: do you have the same? (take into account the new decoration side)
<smspillaz> pitti: the offset by 10px will be fixed in the next update
<didrocks> smspillaz: it doesn't work, even taking into account the decoration side
<smspillaz> pitti: its because the new decoration frame window is that much bigger
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure its enabled ?
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I think I was confused by the large gap
<smspillaz> pitti: yeah
<pitti> it actually does seem to work on the right side, too
<didrocks> smspillaz: I didn't change from yesterday when I told you I checked it's enabled :)
<smspillaz> pitti: that also affected placement as well
<pitti> smspillaz: perhaps that's what keeps making my windows spill over into the next screen then
<smspillaz> pitti: it is
<pitti> coolio then
<seb128> didrocks, no, doesn't work here
<pitti> smspillaz: thanks for the heads-up! nice to see things getting fixed so quickly
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, doesn't work either for seb128 and me
<seb128> but again my system seems to trigger bugs
<seb128> like the click-alt-dnd still doesn't work on focussed dialogs
<smspillaz> seb128: yeah I hit that one
<smspillaz> seb128: I'm going to fix it after I do the invisible window one
<smspillaz> seb128: I know what it is, its that we had to add this stupid workaround to make GTK correctly and that is hard to implement properly
<seb128> k
<smspillaz> *make GTK work correclty
<seb128> smspillaz, well, one thing at the time, get the invisible one fixed and roll a tarball
<seb128> then we can talk about the next round ;-)
<smspillaz> invisible - > alt -> tar
<smspillaz> also I have a fix to make the switcher faster
<glatzor> hello mvo and pitti
<seb128> hey glatzor
<seb128> smspillaz, you can always make another fix before rolling a tarball
<seb128> smspillaz, I would say fix the invisible dialogs one and roll a tarball
<smspillaz> yeah
<seb128> smspillaz, we need that one out to users, the alt-click and switcher issues can wait next roll
<smspillaz> ok
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks!
<glatzor> hi seb128 !
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - you were up early today weren't you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, couldn't sleep any more
<pitti> hey glatzor
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a german thing I guess, not sleeping, he learnt that from asac
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey btw, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> a little tired though
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<mvo> hey glatzor
<seb128> did your daughter woke you up early again?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<mvo> chrisccoulson: its the normal state of a parent, no? being tired? at least in the first years ;)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, i always seem to be tired at the moment ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should get an early night!
<seb128> I can see the gdm update next cycle being fun
<seb128> they dropped most of the language and keyboard selection from it, it seems
<seb128> they use the user account new things instead or something
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we'll be using lightdm won't we? ;)
<seb128> if it works ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> will we upgrade to the new control-center too?
<seb128> next cycle? yes
<seb128> lot of fun ;-)
<chrisccoulson> indeed!
<chrisccoulson> and there will probably be 2 firefox transitions too ;)
<chrisccoulson> if mozilla stick to schedule
<seb128> or you mean we will switch to chromium? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> nobody has had problems upgrading firefox this morning?
<chrisccoulson> the packaging layout changed a fair bit yesterday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't try yet, you failed to build on armel btw
<chrisccoulson> still?
<chrisccoulson> i thought i worked around it ;)
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html says so
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just looked too
<chrisccoulson> failed quite late in the build
<chrisccoulson> 13 hours!
<seb128> "cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/include/firefox-4.0b11/vorbis': No such file or directory"
<seb128> it failed after the build
<seb128> in the dh_install
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<ochosi> bratsche: ping
<Laney> http://mkestner.blogspot.com/2011/02/signs-of-life.html might interest some of you ;-)
<Laney> seb128: ^
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> good to have news!
<didrocks> session restart, brb
<didrocks> pitti: did you forget to bzr push your dch -r "" on gtk?
<pitti> checking, hang on
<pitti> oops, apparently so; done
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<pitti> sorry about that
<pitti> I keep forgetting to push the dch -r
<pitti> usually I bzr bd -S, upload, and then push
<pitti> I should probably do that the other way round
<didrocks> pitti: no worry :) yeah, we should have a wrapper maybe
<seb128> bah, firefox crashes on http://sourceforge.net/projects/flac/files/
<seb128> well b10 does, I need to upgrade and test with b11
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - doesn't crash here ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you submit the crash report?
<pitti> heh, crashes here, too
<pitti> Version: 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, I don't like much sending browser crashes
<seb128> since the browser tend to have sensible infos, password, etc
 * pitti submits
<chrisccoulson> pitti - could you send me the crash ID once you're done?
<seb128> I'm also using an outdated version
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how do I know when it's done?
<seb128> speaking of which is there an url to watch current beta tarballs?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the "restart" thing has never ever worked for me
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you don't get a confirmation when it's done, but you can look in about:crashes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-4780dc92-9a7e-4e55-af0b-b335a2110210
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there's an ftp server
<chrisccoulson> (and also mercurial)
<pitti> wow, this thing is clever
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<pitti> it refers to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=632867
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 632867 in General "Firefox Beta 11 crash [@ libc-2.12.2.so@0x33b45]" [Critical,New]
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's good there's a bug already
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure why the traces are like that :/
 * chrisccoulson checks our symbols are on the server
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they're all there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - mind getting a GDB backtrace with --sync?
<chrisccoulson> it looks like it's an X error
<pitti> chrisccoulson: gdb --args firefox --sync ?
<pitti> hm, apparently not
<chrisccoulson> pitti - firefox -g --sync should do it
<chrisccoulson> we have some logic in the shell script to set up the right environment ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565324/
<pitti> not too helful, I guess -- do I need more -dbg packages?
<pitti> ###!!! ABORT: X_GLXVendorPrivateWithReply: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error): file /build/buildd/firefox-4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 190
<pitti> _XError+0x000000F7 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x00040F97]
<pitti> this probably?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it looks like firefox-dbg, and whatever you need for mesa and libx11 too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the abort message is on your crash report too
<pitti> singe it's sigabort, it sounds like an assertion failure
<pitti> firefox-dbg> ugh, 109 MB
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, some trouble with the mesa dbg ones
<pitti> apparently I'm still newer than natty, I have glx from xorg-edgers
 * pitti tries to sort that out first
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you on nvidia btw?
<pitti> intel
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> now that's weird
<chrisccoulson> it should be impossible to create GL context on != nvidia, as other drivers were blacklisted in firefox
<chrisccoulson> (for this reason)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<pitti> I downgraded a lot of mesa stuff now, but libdrm-nouveau1a is still uninstallable
<pitti> oh, libdrm perhaps
<pitti> ah, there
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson: I'm on intel as well
<seb128> but stock natty, no xorg-edger or anything like that
 * Sweetshark is on nouveau.
<seb128> Sweetshark, is http://sourceforge.net/projects/flac/files/ crashing your firefox?
<Sweetshark> Are you guzs offering an opportunity to crash my desktop?
 * Sweetshark tries
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if you run firefox from a console, do you see "[GLX] currently only allowing the NVIDIA proprietary driver, as other drivers are giving too many crashes. To bypass this, define the MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST environment variable." when you access the website that crashes it?
<chrisccoulson> (you should do)
<Sweetshark> seb128: no
<chrisccoulson> i see it here, which is why i don't see the crash :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565327/
<chrisccoulson> but it seems that firefox thinks you're on nvidia ;)
 * Sweetshark starts ff from term
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> will attach to the bug report
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, just the abort lines
<didrocks> Sweetshark: every crash opportunity is good to take :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's the problem then :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you try on your latitude?
 * Sweetshark is GLX blacklisted 
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah. i get the console message here about being blacklisted
<seb128> weird
<chrisccoulson> but the fact that you don't seems to be the real bug ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is firefox detecting the video card and driver in use?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/afb62e95311a/gfx/thebes/GLContextProviderGLX.cpp#l228
<chrisccoulson> not sure how it gets that information yet
<chrisccoulson> pitti / seb128 - i guess that neither of you are setting MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST in the environment are you? ;)
<seb128> no
<seb128> env | grep MOZ gives nothing
<chrisccoulson> that's good. i had to ask ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> the correllations stuff on crash-stats is quite nice: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/9ba1f89e-55db-4cdb-a270-e84cc2110208
<chrisccoulson> 71% of people with that crash also have ubufox ;)
<chrisccoulson> not that that is of any use
<chrisccoulson> and 71% are on an amd64 with 2 cores ;)
<seb128> do you stats on those who are on intel? ;-)
<seb128> video driver speaking
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i don't think that information is submitted. i'll talk to the guy working on breakpad and ask him if he wants a patch to submit that
<chrisccoulson> pitti / seb128 - OOI, what does glxinfo say for "server glx vendor string"?
<rodrigo_> hmm, switch user is broken, it seems
<rodrigo_> or I'm missing some update
<chrisccoulson> firefox is using the same string there
<seb128> $ glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<seb128> server glx vendor string: SGI
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's the same as me then
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<rodrigo_> also, gdm doesn't start when rebooting
<rodrigo_> well, it starts, but doesn't show up the login screen, anybody's seen that?
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that new? when did you upgrade? do you get any error?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm not full up-to-date, just rebooted an hour ago or so
<seb128> rodrigo_, no but i didn't upgrade or restart yet today
<seb128> what video card and driver?
<rodrigo_> nvidia
<seb128> k, so might be it
<rodrigo_> wqith startx it works, running an X session now
<seb128> well the binary drivers are not available for the new xserver abi
<seb128> hum, dunno about this issue
<rodrigo_> I haven't upgraded any of the xserver* pacvkages
<seb128> did you try restarting?
<seb128> i.e is that a one time thing?
<rodrigo_> yes, that¡s why I was 1 hour offline :)
<rodrigo_> I guess my system doesn't like being half-upgraded
 * rodrigo_ looks at upgradable packages
<rodrigo_> seb128, apart from the gdm issue at restart, does user switching work for you?
<rodrigo_> seb128 or anyone else?
<seb128> will it screw my current session if I try? ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well it relies on gdm so if you used startx it will not work
<rodrigo_> seb128, maybe, it just does nothing for me, so try later if you can't afford losing your current session :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, I mean before restarting, it didn't work, that's why I restarted after upgrading some packages
<rodrigo_> now, with startx, of course it doesn't work
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I just tried a guest session, that worked
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> so, it's me
<rodrigo_> seb128, are you fully up-to-date?
<seb128> no, I didn't dist-upgrade since monday
<seb128> I did pick some selected upgrades though
<rodrigo_> yes, that's what I do
<seb128> but I guess most people here are uptodate
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll sacrifice a goat and then dist-upgrade
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you restart only once?
<rodrigo_> seb128, several times
<seb128> ok
<seb128> what did you upgrade before getting the issue?
<rodrigo_> gnome stuff mainly, from the gnome3 ppa
<seb128> rodrigo_, well don't dist-upgrade if you are on nvidia and need unity
<rodrigo_> and some other packages
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<seb128> try doing a sudo gdm in your session maybe and see if it complains about something
<rodrigo_> yes, also, I see I've got a gdm update
<seb128> or look at the /var/log/gdm logs
<rodrigo_> trying both
<seb128> you can try downgrading gdm...
<rodrigo_> ok, brb
<rodrigo_> ok, found it
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, what was it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, the gdm logs show a "GTK3 symbols found on GTK2 process" error, so my gdm is loading some GTK3 stuff, not sure what
<seb128> weird
<rodrigo_> hmm, 1st thought was g-screensaver, which I upgraded yesterday with a new version I uploaded to the gnome3 ppa
<rodrigo_> but seems that's not the issue
<aquarius> hm. AttributeError: 'gi.repository.Gtk' object has no attribute 'FILE_CHOOSER_ACTION_OPEN'. How can I find out what it's called in the New World Order of g-i?
<mterry> seb128, btw, I'll be gone for an extended time during my midday today, if you try to ping me and I don't answer
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> mterry, ok, no worry
<seb128> mterry, I've another bug for you if you run out of things to do ;-)
<mterry> seb128, dammit  :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well appmenu is solid so great work on that ;-)
<seb128> mterry, the g-s-d keyboard layout indicator is buggy, the label doesn't update when the layout is changed
<seb128> not sure if that's the g-s-d patch or an indicator issue
<seb128> well I think I already assigned it to you on launchpad, not sure if you noticed
<mterry> seb128, yeah I did, but kenvandine said people were investigating, so I held off
<mterry> seb128, seems like there's more agreement now about the issue
<seb128> mterry, well that bug is a mix
<seb128> there is 3 issues
<seb128> 1- the indicator label doesn't update
<seb128> like if you pick an another layout in the menu or use the keyboard to switch
<seb128> 2- if you start with 1 layout, add another and delete it the menu stays instead of hidding
<seb128> but it's in broken state, i.e it stops working
<seb128> 3- if you stop the indicator-application service when being in 2- gsd crashes
<seb128> mterry, bug #711749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711749 in indicator-application "layout indicator items are not being updated and not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711749
<seb128> mterry, bug #712635 is the crash
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712635 in libappindicator "gnome-settings-daemon crashes with SIGSEGV in watcher_owner_changed()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712635
<seb128> bug #712581
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 712581 in indicator-application "keyboard layout label is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712581
<seb128> mterry, check with kenvandine if he's working on those maybe
<seb128> but ted seems busy with features until feature freeze so I doubt he will
<seb128> ken seemed to be busy with other things
<seb128> so it's probably ok for you to grab those 2
<pitti> didrocks, Sweetshark: do you know if bug 705461 is actually a problem in LibO? it starts just fine in classic gnome, so it doesn't sound like a problem with the desktop files
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705461 in unity "LibreOffice won't launch from Unity Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705461
<pitti> and we should certainly avoid having to patch apps to work with the launcher, as this woudl break an unknown number of third party apps
<didrocks> pitti: it's starting from me there
<pitti> not here
<pitti> is there a log file to look into?
<didrocks> pitti: maybe ~/.xsession-errors as it's where unity is pushing them
<didrocks> (sorry, on the phone)
<pitti> nothing at all in ~/.xsession when I try to start the writer
<pitti> are the custom launchers (with "keep in launcher") accessible somewhere? like .desktop files in a dot-dir?
<pitti> (not in ~/.local/share/unity)
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's in the code
<pitti> didrocks: I mean, where/how does it store the custom launchers?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, it's a gsettings key, one sec
<pitti> aah
<pitti> $ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<pitti> ['nautilus.desktop', 'gtimelog.desktop', 'devhelp.desktop', 'mumble.desktop', 'shotwell.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'evolution.desktop']
<didrocks> right :)
<pitti> hm, no writer.desktop..
<seb128> pitti, how did you add to it?
<seb128> works fine for me as well
<pitti> start writer, tick "keep in launcher", close writer, try to restart it again
<pitti> seb128: do you have a writer.desktop in gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ?
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<pitti> but I don't have a gtimelog.desktop anywhere in my ~ eitehr
<pitti> so I take it it's using the one from /usr/share/applications/
<seb128> pitti, libreoffice-writer.desktop
<seb128> in my gsettings
<seb128> I tried the same way as you
<pitti> ok, so that looks like the problem
<pitti> I tried twice
 * pitti updates bug
<seb128> pitti, how do you run the writer?
<pitti> seb128: I used "open with..." on a .txt file
<pitti> as there is no libreoffice-writer program or so which I could start from a terminal
<seb128> pitti, that doesn't work here either
<seb128> it doesn't get the right icon
<pitti> that too
<pitti> seb128: you previously tried with launching from your gnome-panel?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> sorry, back from a call
<seb128> so it works due to the gio integration
 * didrocks backlogs
<seb128> running "libreoffice -writer" manually doesn't work
<seb128> it's not even listed in the launcher
<didrocks> yeah, bamf hasn't been update for libreoffice I think
<didrocks> hence the wrong match
<didrocks> and so not adding the right file
<pitti> ah
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: thanks, I updated the bug accordingly
<seb128> pitti, yw
<didrocks> (there were some magic for OOo. I think it's still needed for libreO)
<didrocks> yw
<pitti> ah, presumably
<pitti> didrocks: is that already in progress, or want me to look into this?
<didrocks> pitti: it's not in progress for sure, if you want to look at it :)
<didrocks> pitti: lp:bamf
<pitti> and Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/bamf/ubuntu, I take it
<seb128> pitti, does it work if you click on an odt?
<pitti> seb128: still the same broken icon
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but better to fix it upstream and then bzr merge :)
<pitti> nope
<pitti> didrocks: sure
<seb128> pitti, ok, so at least it's consistent
<seb128> it only works when ran from gnome-panel
<seb128> I'm wondering why the gio thing doesn't work from nautilus
<didrocks> that's weird, right. Maybe it's not triggered by this g_app_info…
<Amaranth> silly libreoffice still thinking it's an OS
<didrocks> as there is the file one and the uri one
<pitti> Amaranth: it can compete in size, anyway
<Amaranth> pitti: It has its own everything and presents a windows 3.1-like interface to you if you don't start one of the specific sub-apps
<pitti> I like how it still calls itself "soffice.bin" :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> hrm, I think unity just died
<Amaranth> my launcher looks to be not doing the accordion thing and I can't click on anything
<Amaranth> I blame libreoffice
<pitti> I'm off for an hour
<seb128> didrocks, ^ see other people get "libreoffice screws unity"
<didrocks> seb128: I totally trust you when you tell me you get a bug :)
<seb128> bug #709138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709138 in unity "unity gets really confused by office dialogs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709138
<didrocks> just that I tried hard on the alt + click and the libreoffice one, but my machine wasn't cooperative ^^
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: time to use LaTeX? ;)
<seb128> oh, I don't use libreoffice don't worry
<bratsche> ochosi: pong
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, have you been able to test your xchat patch yet ?
<bcurtiswx> im building both unity/libunity now and i can if you haven't yet
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i did last night
<kenvandine> there seems to be a launcher bug though
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, http://ubuntuone.com/p/cVu/
<kenvandine> it works sometimes :)
<kenvandine> DBO was thinks the launcher is losing its reference
<kenvandine> so i can't clear it or change it after i set the count
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ah i was going to ask you like three questions, but you keep answering them before i finish typing them..
<bcurtiswx> so now i have none.. lol
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, anything need to be done diff in your patch to xchat?
<kenvandine> different than what i pasted to you yesterday?
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/xchat-indicator/add_unity_launcher_support
<bcurtiswx> thx
<kenvandine> i think all i did since then was clean it up to make it optional
<kenvandine> so you can build it with --disable-unity
<bcurtiswx> lots of if #HAVEDEF
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i thought the stacking bug was fixed?
<chrisccoulson> i just got it again
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not entirely
<chrisccoulson> clicking on some windows and it was raising the ones behind it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> oh, nice. now the panel shadow appears on top of the panel
<tjaalton> how do I force gnome-panel instead of unity? I've disabled the unity-plugin from ccsm, but I need to start gnome-panel after every login
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, select the classic desktop at GDM
<seb128> tjaalton, use classic desktop in the gdm sessions
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: ah, hrm, stupid me :P
<tjaalton> "who would have guessed.."
<tjaalton> thanks
<chrisccoulson> maaaan, this is totally broken now
<chrisccoulson> i can't click on the launcher or panel, because it just raises the shadow
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: logout and login again :)
<chrisccoulson> and i'm right in the middle of several big uploads
<chrisccoulson> didrocks ^^
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need to wait for my uploads to finish
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: restart "unity"
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that made it worse
<didrocks> weird, metacity --replace then :)
<chrisccoulson> that's how i got the shadows on top of the launcher in the first place ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try starting metacity and gnome-panel
<chrisccoulson> oh, i would start metacity if i could focus my terminal
 * chrisccoulson throws laptop out of the window
<chrisccoulson> oh, i started metacity from a console
<chrisccoulson> now i just have a load of corruption where the launcher and panel shadows were
<chrisccoulson> it's totally broken now
 * chrisccoulson waits for uploads to finish
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: kill the unity-window-decorator
<alecu> chrisccoulson, if you can't focus on X, then try switching to a vt with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<didrocks> and run the gtk-window-decorator
<alecu> chrisccoulson, then log in, and run "DISPLAY:0 metacity --replace & gnome-panel &"
<chrisccoulson> alecu, that's what i did, but it's just left me with a load of corruption
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that didn't work :(
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, this is what i have now: http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.png
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sorry, I'm in a middle of updating part of unity…
<alecu> chrisccoulson, are you using the ati open source driver?
<chrisccoulson> alecu, intel
<alecu> chrisccoulson, oh, right. Well, I had similar launcher drawing issues with the ati driver, but they seem fixed right now.
 * bcurtiswx didn't realize how long nux takes to make
<rodrigo_> ugh, almost 2 hours pushing a branch (branched from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-icon-theme/ubuntu) to a ~gnome3-team branch
<rodrigo_> something's wrong it seems
<chrisccoulson> that's better, i have my screen back
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, so new indicator-datetime tarball?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> it's showing on version since yesterday
<kenvandine> about to upload
<seb128> when is it coming to distro? ;-)
<seb128> great!
<kenvandine> can't do an install test until textlive finishes downloading :/
<seb128> kenvandine, btw I reassigned this libappindicator g-s-d icon updating issue to mterry
<kenvandine> huge!
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> seems you have enough other things to do
<seb128> yw
<seb128> kenvandine, why do you need tex to build it?
<kenvandine> not for it
<kenvandine> patch pilot
<seb128> oh ok
<kenvandine> sponsoring
<kenvandine> so for something else :)
<seb128> k, makes sense
<ochosi> bratsche: sorry, was away before
<ochosi> bratsche: i wanted to ask you something about the resize-grips in natty
<bratsche> ochosi: Sure.
<ochosi> bratsche: to be more concrete: (why can't i/how) can i deactivate the resize-grip with "GtkWindow ::has-resize-grip=0" in my gtkrc and apply that to a GtkWindow
<ochosi> (i also tried "GtkWidget ::has...")
<bratsche> ochosi: Because has-resize-grip is a property on GtkWindow, not a style property.
<seb128> re, urg crashed my session
<ochosi> bratsche: so that means it can only be fixed in the sources of the programmes that have problems?
<bratsche> ochosi: I've never tried doing this so I don't know if it will work.  But try setting resize-grip-width and resize-grip-height to 0.
<ochosi> bratsche: but would that affect the resize-grip area as well?
<ochosi> bratsche: because i was also considering setting the resize-grip to a 1px empty pixmap
<bratsche> You'll just have to experiment and see if it does anything.  I've never tried messing with those.
<ochosi> okeydokey
<bratsche> Otherwise if you want to disable it, you'd have to do it per-application.
<ochosi> okay, well mr_pouit was kind enough to do that for xfdesktop (which really shouldn't have a resize grip)
<ochosi> do you generally take care of resize-grip bugreports like that, meaning: does it even make sense to report such issues?
<bratsche> Sure, it's nice to get bug reports.
<bratsche> In most cases it's a 1-line patch to fix it.  It just takes a little time to track down where to put that 1 line. :)
<ochosi> yeah, well, that depends. if a close button is hidden by the resize-grip it might not be as trivial as a "set-has-resize-grip=0"
<ochosi> e.g. with firefox in natty the lower scrollbar-arrow is hidden if there is only a vertical scrollbar
<ochosi> with both scrollbars you seem to have fixed it already
<bratsche> Right, that's why I say "in most cases". :)
<ochosi> i also wanted to mention one more thing, even though it's a bit trivial:
<ochosi> if you use a new theme, all open windows that have close-buttons have the grip overlaying them, this fixes itself only on application restart
<ochosi> s/use a new theme/switch theme
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo_, i gor the same error in G-Icon-Theme and gave up..
<bcurtiswx> got*
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, hmm, when pushing the branch?
<chrisccoulson> my daughter is obsessed with putting random objects in to mugs of tea
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: hide the lead soldiers
<ricotz> rodrigo_, hi :), why arent you using the current debian packaging as base
<rodrigo_> ricotz, hmm, I am just updating the gnome3 branches
<ricotz> rodrigo_, ok, i mean gnome-icon-theme
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: \o/ LibO tamed
<pitti> took a bit longer than expected, though
<didrocks> pitti: already?
<didrocks> well, nice!
<rodrigo_> ricotz, oh, yes I guess I should get the debian package
<seb128> pitti, bamf code to updated to special case as it did for openoffice?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, would be better ;)
<pitti> seb128: right; it just needed some small adaptions to actually work
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> you might be able to get it merged in today's release
<seb128> check with Jason or didrocks
<didrocks> right, it's still time for today :)
<didrocks> pitti: just point it to DBO :)
<pitti> pushing, pushing
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo_, no this FTBFS error it has
<pitti> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/bamf/libreoffice-705461/+merge/49245 for your reviewing pleasure :)
<DBO> pitti, you fixed bamf for libreoffice?
<pitti> DBO: right
<pitti> it's one of our alpha-3 bugs
<DBO> pitti, you sir are my favorite person in the world
<pitti> DBO: that would still be didrocks, I guess
<didrocks> DBO: what???
<DBO> no didrocks had his time
 * didrocks is disappointed ;)
<pitti> but as a heavy Office user *cough* *cough* it was my pleasure
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, as if we could believe you :)
<pitti> hey, I started it at least three times last year for testing, plus perhaps two times when people send me funny presentations :)
<DBO> pitti, approved :)
<pitti> DBO: yay; do you merge this as well, or do you have a four-eyes review process?
<seb128> didrocks, I guess if you merge it for pitti you can maybe be pitti's favourite person in the world ;-)
<pitti> so I can scratch off one more bug from our desktop RC bugs for tomorrow's meeting
<DBO> pitti, you dont have commit rights?
<pitti> DBO: dunno, let me check
<DBO> if you dont you should
<didrocks> seb128: quick quick, merging :)
<seb128> DBO, not likely, it's restricted to the unity team no?
<pitti> I fixed something in the past
<pitti> but that was in the old world
<pitti> didrocks: nope
<pitti> I mean: DBO: nope
<DBO> seb128, yeah but he does enough crap with it he really should
<didrocks> DBO: do you me to handle the release? I think njpatel is already busy
<pitti> argh tab damage, fixing
<DBO> pitti, merged
<didrocks> want*
<DBO> didrocks, yes please new favorite person again
<pitti> DBO: please merge again to fix tab->space
<didrocks> DBO is versatile :)
 * ricotz thinks he should have looked into this libreoffice thing ;)
<DBO> pitti, merged again
<pitti> DBO: cheers!
<DBO> hey ricotz
<DBO> ricotz, I cant reproduce your crash yet
<DBO> I am trying to
<didrocks> ok, pushing libunity and releasing bamf
<DBO> sweet
<ricotz> DBO, yeah, done this half a year ago for docky ;)
<ricotz> DBO, i think the new glib,dbus versions might solved it
<DBO> ah
<mvo> hey DBO - so tremolux implemented the launcher integration in s-c its IMO ready to upload. would that help you ? or should we wait until you get a chnace to actually implement your bits (i.e. to you want to work against our branch)
<ricotz> DBO,  havent ran it very constantly in the last time
<DBO> mvo, let me implement my bits first :)
<mvo> DBO: ok
<DBO> mvo, I am doing it today since my other major work item is being handled well
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: what the policy regarding new binary package? should we let other make the review? (I mean, don't hack our own new bin pakage?)
<didrocks> ack*
<mvo> DBO: ok, just shout when we shall enable it in s-c
<pitti> didrocks: for the sake of peer review, yes; want me to review one?
<DBO> mvo, can I have the branch link again?
<didrocks> pitti: will ping you once it's built
<seb128> didrocks, no strong policy but we tend to let someone else do the review just for safety
<didrocks> sure, I prefer to check :)
<tremolux> DBO: it's this guy: lp:~gary-lasker/software-center/launcher-integration
<DBO> tremolux, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, but I usually consider binaries obvious enough to NEW that I do it for my own uploads if nobody is around
<tremolux> DBO: sure thing  :)
<didrocks> ok, let's see when it's buillt :)
<didrocks> built*
<pitti> now we just need a pygobject upstream release, and the world will be good again
<didrocks> o O (nvidia driver… nvidia driver…)
<DBO> something must be giving them problems
<seb128> pitti, btw debian updated gobject-introspection, do we have any diff worth keeping?
<pitti> seb128: nope, all patches are upstream
<DBO> I wonder if it has anything to do with the new position nvidia is advertising
<seb128> pitti, should I just sync it then?
<zyga> mvo, ping
<pitti> seb128: I also sorted out the pygobject mess with upstream; next upstream release and we are free of patches again, too
<pitti> seb128: sync away; thanks!
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mvo> hey zyga
<pitti> seb128: we found a solution to fix the ref leaks for GI and not break pygtk at the same time
<zyga> mvo, I have a quick question if you can answer, in the piston mini client there are a few nice decorators for validating arguments and return types, is this part of the client or is there some nice library I can use to get that?
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<zyga> mvo, I saw that during the tech talk about piston a few days ago
<seb128> pitti, seems gi is in a solid state now ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it's a bloody hack, it "emulates" the bug that pygtk was relying on now, but only in the stable branch
<pitti> seb128: yeah; GTK git head has zero introspection errors/warnings from g-ir-scanner now \o/
<pitti> (i. e. 3.0 final will)
<mvo> zyga: its part of the client, what you can use it from there
<pitti> 2.0 is of course still buggy, but works enough for our purposes
<pitti> speaking of mvo, I need to get back to software-properties-gtk pygi
<zyga> mvo, is it bound to the client or will it just work even without using any of the piston-related parts?
<mvo> zyga: you could use them standalone I image, its just kwargs based, check the bzr tree and "validators.py" there
<zyga> mvo, thanks
<mvo> yw
<dpm> hi pitti, so here's the feedback on the Lucid langpack testing, these can be uploaded to -updates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA - unfortunately the teams for the langauges on the CD haven't provided feedback yet
<pitti> dpm: thanks! I'll test en and de tomorrow
<pitti> dpm: can you reset the Finnish one? or is the updated package still broken?
 * pitti -> dinner, bll
<pitti> bbl
<dpm> pitti, I'll remove it from there for now, as there hasn't been new feedback, but I'll ask the Finnish translators to have another look
<ari-tczew> didrocks: around?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: right, but quite busy with unity release
<ari-tczew> didrocks: have you got installed glew?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: yeah
<ari-tczew> didrocks: Debian has packaged new upstream release 1.5.8, could you try to install it?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: not now, why?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I really can't, in the middle of tons of things
<ari-tczew> didrocks: there was regression and bryceh has downgraded glew to 1.5.2 due to unity
<didrocks> ari-tczew: right, but the regression was for intel card
<didrocks> I'm on nvidia
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I too
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I don't follow you, what do you try to achieve?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: btw. I'm not happy due to ignoring my sync requests (not grievances to you) bug 715519
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715519 in libnice "Sync libnice 0.1.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715519
<didrocks> why can't you try to install it on your bug?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: did you read my comment?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I haven't done the upload
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I know robert ancell has uploaded it without looking on bugs
<seb128> I did sync it
<seb128> he dropped me an email with half a dozen sources to sync
<seb128> or rather 5 of those
<ari-tczew> didrocks: maybe glew 1.5.8 regression with intel has gone
<didrocks> ari-tczew: maybe, I think it's better to see with #ubuntu-x guys
<ari-tczew> seb128: so many thanks for making community as second queue
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - the glew regression affected everybody not using nvidia i think (including ati users)
<seb128> ari-tczew, ?
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, perhaps you can look into this vapi thing for bamf when doing a new release
<seb128> ari-tczew, not sure what your issue is
<dpm> pitti, (when you're back or tomorrow). Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/language-pack-en/+changelog it seems that the language pack uploads were not reenabled after the A2 freeze. Do you think you could reenable them? Thanks!
<didrocks> ricotz: too late, release is done
<seb128> ari-tczew, we do syncs and upload daily, he requested that sync before you
<ari-tczew> seb128: nope
<ari-tczew> seb128: requestsync finds already reported bugs for sync
<ricotz> didrocks, ok :/
<didrocks> ricotz: still introspection issue with bamf last time I checked, but I'll look for next release, is there a bug report?
<seb128> ari-tczew, there was no bug, he gave me a list to sync
<ari-tczew> seb128: this is long way discussion about relation canonical - community
<seb128> ari-tczew, we tend to do that since it spares paper work and time
<seb128> ari-tczew, it has nothing to do with canonical
<ricotz> didrocks, i think there isnt a bug -- but if there is no introspection it could be disabled for real in the packaging
<seb128> ari-tczew, you would have synced community requests the same way
<ari-tczew> seb128: I would don't wasting my time
<didrocks> ricotz: just report a bug, we should fix it
<seb128> ari-tczew, well maybe check what would be usefult do rather than trying to get every debian update synced or merged without a solid reason
<ari-tczew> seb128: weak point, because the same from robert
<micahg> ari-tczew: that's what DIF is for, to stop random syncs and only sync stuff with a good reason, otherwise there wouldn't be a DIF
<ari-tczew>  aaaaaaha, and now I'm this bad
<ari-tczew> very nice
<micahg> ari-tczew: not at all, just giving you a more detailed explanation to your question
<ari-tczew> this is called "be appreciated" by ubuntu
<seb128> ari-tczew, well maybe you could check what work would be useful before starting on something?
<ari-tczew> seb128: why do you doubt, if you did this one for robert?
<seb128> doubt of what?
<seb128> it's rather checking that things you start on are not already being worked by someone else
<ari-tczew> of useful
<bcurtiswx> hmm ubuntu.com down
<ari-tczew> maybe this is my fault, as everything ^^
<bcurtiswx> back up
<bcurtiswx> they chaged it to the welcoming version of the chinese version of Ubuntu
<didrocks> seb128: around for acking libunity new binary package?
<rodrigo_> time for a break, later all
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, can do
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<Sweetshark> Riddell: they caught us talking around 3:20 if I am not mistaken ... http://cubestuff.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/fosdem-2k11-a-film-about-fosdem-the-free-and-open-source-developers-european-meeting/
<Riddell> see that everyone, Sweetshark really exists! :)
<pitti> tremolux: there's a new tzdata 2011b, FYI
<pitti> tremolux: just heared yesterday in the news that Russia will abandon the DST switch, maybe that was the reason :)
<tremolux> pitti: yep, I saw it  :)
<pitti> mvo: got a minute to discuss software-properties?
<tremolux> pitti: I was going to process it once it had been packaged in debian, but I don't need to wait
<pitti> tremolux: it just landed in sid
<pitti> unfortunately slangasek now modified it in natty, so it needs a merge
<tremolux> pitti: ah!  ok, thx!
<tremolux> pitti: yes, I noticed that too
<pitti> haven't asked him about submitting this to debian
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, have you time to review libunity in NEW?
<pitti> sure
<seb128> pitti, I've to run for sport in 10 minutes and I'm trying to finish 2 discussion and something else I'm still working on
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> I'll be off in 15 mins, too
<pitti> didrocks: NEWed the gir to main for i386/amd64; feel free to NEW the armel/powerpc ones when they land
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: and yes, that was a trivial one, doesn't need peer review really
<pitti> sometimes they are more complex, and peer review is good for checking conflicts: fields, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will know for future :)
<pitti> mvo: asked my question in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/software-properties/pygi/+merge/47463 now
<pitti> tremolux: nice, Debian just got a tzdata -2 with our recent change, so we can sync again
<tremolux> pitti: woo!
<pitti> good night everyone!
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<mvo> pitti: sorry, was at dinner, I will look into the merge proposal
<cyphermox> kenvandine, ping
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-11
<micahg> bigon: is there a reason you added gjs back to natty?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<dpm> morning pitti, good morning all
<pitti> hey dpm
<Sweetshark> Good morning all
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark sees his overnight build of LibreOffice-3.3.1.1 got all the way into the smoketest ...
<Sweetshark> ... just to fail there (looks like a simple permission problem though).
<mvo> didrocks: hey, re your show-techitems-in-never-visible-mode> it feel to me like in NEVER_DISPLAY_NONAPPS it should also hide the "show nonapps" actionbar, what do you thnk?
<didrocks> mvo: hum, no, otherwise in OneConf, we will never have that bar showing
<didrocks> mvo: the mode is that you don't want "advanced smartness" like showing technical items if there are only apps
<didrocks> mvo: that's particular to OneConf because we are checking "two sides" at once
<didrocks> the additional app/removed app
<didrocks> so it's not important if one side is at 0, and not the other
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<mvo> didrocks: sure, you are currently the only user of this mode, so that is fine. you use it to avoid that the call is made twice?
<didrocks> mvo: right and that in one side we are showing only app, and the other tech items + app
<didrocks> mvo: but in any case, for natty +1, if I can have real time to work on oneconf, I'll do mpt's "one tree" interface so that will be not valid anymore
<didrocks> having two datamodel in one isn't really nice TBH !=
<didrocks> s/\!\=/:)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<didrocks> how are you?
<pitti> Sweetshark: congrats! it took me almost 3 days to get the maverick OO.o building on Natty even..
<pitti> didrocks: pretty well, thanks! saw "Black Swan" last night with some friends
<didrocks> pitti: oh, how was it?
<pitti> didrocks: a bit psycho (that was to be expected), but I had feared a lot worse
<pitti> nice composition of drama and art
<pitti> pretty much like unity :-P
<didrocks> ohhhh! :-)
<pitti> but I liked the main conflict of it ("be perfect" vs. "just live, dammit")
<didrocks> I think that can be interesting :)
<didrocks> even if it's not the kind of movie I go to the cinema for
 * bryceh waves
<didrocks> hey bryceh
<pitti> hey bryceh, how are you?
<pitti> late for you..
<bryceh> yeah a bit late :-)
 * Sweetshark waves back at bryceh.
<bryceh> been working on getting all my various boxes upgraded to latest natty and reporting resultant bugs ;-)
<bryceh> heya Sweetshark!
<bryceh> hey, probably simple question...  the date/time indicator now only shows the time.  Is there a way to force it to again show the date in panel?
<bryceh> I no longer know if it's Sunday, next Tuesday, August 13, ... ;-)
<pitti> it shows if you open it
<pitti> oh, the date/time indicator shows appointments now, also if they are _totally_ wrong
<pitti> oh, they are a subset of mine from the entire week, and in 12 hour format
<RAOF> And the clock's now in 24h format, and doesn't follow the cultural preference.
<pitti> if only we had a set of country/language specific description of currency, time, paper, and so on
<pitti> we could call those "locales" or so
<bryceh> I know, we can screenscrape from canonicaladmin.com!
<pitti> "to get your time format right, apply for a contract with Canonical"
<pitti> ?
<bryceh> 3 ...
<bryceh> 4 Profit!!
<pitti> dpm: tested en and de for lucid, adding to wiki page
<pitti> dpm: do you have some time to check Spanish?
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I could do so, give me a few minutes and I'll add it there
<pitti> cool
<pitti> dpm: then I'll move the lot from that page to -updates, and we can roll the 10.04.2 CDs
<dpm> pitti, ok
<dpm> pitti, I've requested a full export for Natty. I think, if po2xpi works well, the language packs should build well too. I saw that the fi, oc, Lucid langpacks were not ok because the files exported from LP were incorrect (bug 715854), but I've had a look at the Natty ones and look ok. I think after danilo's changes and yours they should build ok. The export starts today at 14:00 UTC, perhaps we can have a look at them next week, then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715854 in launchpad "Exported Firefox translations contain wrong references to languages other than the current" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715854
<pitti> dpm: hm, I thought I already tried them in devmode
<pitti> dpm: so perhaps I should disable the automatic natty cron job then, and build them manually first
<pitti> (the cron jobs don't rebuild -base anyway)
<dpm> pitti, did you try the natty ones?
<pitti> yes, both
<dpm> oh, I see :(
<pitti> I might have done something wrong, of course
<pitti> the 4.0 xpis seem to have changed in structure somehow
<pitti> but I'll try again next Monday then
<pitti> this week I was more concerned about fixing them for lucid (and fixing the bugs which broke the builds completely)
<dpm> pitti, yeah, the 4.0 ones haven't got a compressed .jar file inside them, the files are now there uncompressed. That's what danilo fixed in po2xpi (adapted it to the 4.0 format)
<dpm> pitti, btw is the cron job that uploads the natty ones really running? I see that the latest langpacks are from 2011-01-17
<pitti> -rw-r--r-- 1 langpack langpack    1712 Feb  8 15:23 natty-upload.log
<pitti> the date is right, but it's too small
<pitti> argh, "unusable secret key" -- I thought I fixed that last week
<pitti> need to investigate
<dpm> ok, thanks pitti
<pitti> oh, hang on
<pitti> that was on Tuesday, before I fixed the stuff
<pitti> so the next one should work
<dpm> pitti, ok, the next one should be a full one, in case that makes a difference (I can still cancel the request the full export if necessary, though)
<pitti> dpm: no, that's fine; let's get natty firefox translations working
<dpm> yeah
<pitti> didrocks: so there was no new bamf release yesterday after all; should I cherrypick the fix into the Ubuntu package?
<didrocks> pitti: I've done the release
<didrocks> but seems that I didn't dput as there were // issues with nux
<didrocks> so side-tracked and forgot it
<didrocks> sorry, doing it
<pitti> didrocks: ah, don't worry
<pitti> didrocks: just wondered what to write in today's release report about this bug
<pitti> didrocks: you can't :)
<didrocks> -rw-------  1 didrocks didrocks   1815 2011-02-10 17:59 bamf_0.2.78-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<pitti> -ENOLAUNCHPAD
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> see, it was waiting there ^^
<didrocks> pitti: so just after, I'll push it
 * pitti uploads some stuff to Debian then :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: no hurry, I was really just wondering if there was something bad about it
 * didrocks hugs pitti, sorry ETOOMANYTHINGINPARALLELANDFORGOTBAMF
<didrocks> pitti: no no, I've made the local release, uploaded the tarball to launchpad, tested it
 * pitti buys didrocks a bigger brain stack
<didrocks> just missing the final dput :)
<didrocks> pitti: it's needed!
<pitti> we so much need build from bzr!
 * mvo wants one as well!
<didrocks> mvo: two for the price of one? :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah…
<pitti> buy one, forget one free!
<didrocks> heh
<mvo> so lp is down for 90min? I wish bzr would still allow me to push my code
<lifeless> its a bit tricky to allow that
<seb128> would be nice it would allow to pull code at least
<lifeless> the db that controlls access permissions is in readonly mode
<lifeless> readonly will be doable eventually
<geser> is it expected that I get now also a menubar for the "desktop" nautilus and gnome-terminal where I disabled the menubar by default? (Classic Desktop)
<pitti> dpm: thanks for testing Spanish
<pitti> dpm: I think all these tests just referred to the GNOME langpacks, so I shouldn't copy the KDE ones yet?
<dpm> pitti, hm, tough decision, but yeah, afaik all the testers on that page are Ubuntu (GNOME) people. We have never explicitly tested the KDE langpacks, and I'm not sure what we did in the past, whether we uploaded them or not.
<dpm> I should add a section explicitly for KDE and a column for it on the table too
<pitti> ah, LP is back up
<pitti> ^ mvo, didrocks: FYI
<didrocks> pitti: thanks
<mvo> yeah!
<Sweetshark> pitti: I will soon need to get a rundown of the publishing stuff: Should I register a new branch for the 3.3.1 LO at https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice ? How do I do the builds and uploads on various platforms etc.
<pitti> Sweetshark: not a +junk one, please
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://code.launchpad.net/openoffice is the layout we had for oo.o, but perhaps we should make that a little more regular
<pitti> Sweetshark: our usual approach is to have lp:~ubuntu-desktop/projectname/ubuntu for the "packaging trunk"
<pitti> Sweetshark: which is also what should appear in the Vcs-Bzr: line
<pitti> Sweetshark: and if we need to do changes for older releases (SRUs, stable release updates), we call them /maverick
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I suggest to push your's to lp:~bjoern-michaelsen/libreoffice/ubuntu/
<pitti> Sweetshark: that is, we are talking about the debian/ branch here, right?
<pitti> not an upstream import
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm suggesting you as owner because you aren't in ~ubuntu-desktop yet
<pitti> Sweetshark: the owner can be changed later on, for now "owned by you" is fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: so I don't think we need a new branch for every upstream release
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploads> you need sponsoring, you aren't allowed to upload to Ubuntu yet
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can upload to a PPA, of course, for a first test (which would actually ease sponsoring, too)
<Sweetshark> heh, yes: the debian branch, upstream imports for LO might be rather unfair to the launchpad team.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, lp:~vcs-imports/openoffice/trunk doesn't seem very happy either
<pitti> Sweetshark: and I don't think they'd be too useful either
<pitti> it's too much of a pain to derive the packaging branch from that one anyway
<pitti> so debian/ only sounds fine for that
<Sweetshark> also, debian is likely to move to git soon with their repo. As we are merging lots of stuff from them: is there a good bzr/git bridge ?
<pitti> it kinda works, but not in both directions
 * Sweetshark is constantly botching his vcs commands with debian/ in bzr, LO in git and OOo in hg ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: once they do, I suggest to have an ubuntu branch in the Debian packaging git and negotiating with Debian that you can get commit access to it
<pitti> that makes it so much easier to merge from each other
<pitti> Sweetshark: buy Rene a beer and promise him to not commit to his master branches? :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: if he doesn't want to, then just move to git as well, I'd say
<pitti> then you can still merge back and forth, they just live on different servers then
<Sweetshark> pitti: commit access to the debian repo was already offered to me, so that should not be a problem.
<pitti> ah, so much the better
<pitti> Sweetshark: over time, I suppose you would/should make packaging fixes in the debian branch as much as possible, and only keep the unavoidable delta in ubuntu
<Sweetshark> ... that is until I break debian for the first time ;)
<Sweetshark> sure
<pitti> I'd start with committing them to ubuntu branch and asking Rene to review/cherrypick
<pitti> after some time he'll tell you to JFDI
<pitti> or "JFCI" in that case :)
<Sweetshark> We currently have way to many "patching levels" in LO: The main repos, the stuff that gets patched upon it by libreoffice-build and then again, the stuff that gets patched upon that by debian/* ....
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, were there any mysteries you stumbled over when you studied the libo and general packaging?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yeah, these are a pain
<pitti> Sweetshark: is libo-build what used to be go-oo?
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh, and just as you know the debian lo maintainer doesn't like ubuntu much
<pitti> i. e. is that meant to gradually be merged into trunk? or stay forever?
<seb128> Sweetshark, so if he has weird comments don't take it against you
<pitti> seb128: well, so far we didn't really contribute anything back to Debian's packages..
<seb128> he's usually reasonable with technical patches
<seb128> pitti, well, he really hates ubuntu though
<pitti> yeah he has a a bit of a grudge; but with Sweetshark now rocking the house that will hopefully get better :)
<dpm> hi mvo, I can't get software-properties-gtk to run well on unity. It sometimes load, sometimes the window is hidden and I have to end up killing it. Do you know if this is a known bug?
<geser> how get I rid of those "unwanted" menubars I now get in the Classic Desktop in natty?
<pitti> geser: I think the classic desktop now installs the menu bar applet by default; just delete it?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I helped getting some patches that debian cared about into OOo upstream ... so now it is kind of a reverted position.
<geser> pitti: you mean the "indicator-appmenu" package?
<pitti> geser: no, the applet in the panel
<pitti> oh, I thought it was a separate applet; I was 90% sure I removed that
<pitti> geser: but if it's the package, sure
<pitti> but it shouldn't be necessary to remove that package to remove the global menu
<geser> pitti: I've a menubar (from nautilus) on my second screen where I have no panel
<geser> and gnome-terminal shows also it's menubar even as I've no menubar on new terminals selected in the options
<Sweetshark> libo-build is ex-go-oo. There are still >600 patches in the dev300 folder alone though ....
<pitti> geser: can't you right-click on the menu bar in the panel and "remove"?
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, I know it's huge; I was just wondering if that will eventually be merged
<geser> pitti: no, I'll make a screenshot
<geser> pitti: http://www.bienia.de/tmp/Screenshot.png
<pitti> geser: hm, no idea about that then; kenvandine ^ ?
<Sweetshark> pitti: It has to be merged asap. However, if I will state that too loud I'll have to do it. Since some patches are only applied conditionally (some distros do, others dont) there is also diplomacy involved in that. But it has to be done, because currently users are told dont file issue of your non-vanilla build at freedesktop.org and on launchpad they are told to not file upstream feature requests. This is frustrating for users and thus
<Sweetshark> Having too many different patchsets is very bad from a QA point of view.
<pitti> yeah, absolutely
<pitti> and nobody really knows which patches are applied where, and thus you effectively have 10.000 combinations out there
<mvo> dpm: hello, let me try that after lunch, maybe something with the gir stuff?
<pitti> mvo: current natty softwarwe-properties doesn't use GI yet, though
<pitti> it's pure pygtk
<pitti> but FWIW, it works well here (natty, unity)
<Sweetshark> pitti: also at LO upstream is not upsteam: developers usually do a "native build", that is without the patches from libo-build. Another thing that can be heal by moving as much as possible directly in the master ...
<mvo> pitti: aha, sorry, you are right of course
<mvo> pitti: my head connected dpm with language-selector
<pitti> :)
<pitti> but that works like a charm for sure, as it's GI!!11!
<dpm> mvo, no rush, I just thought I'd mention it. I can trigger the problem when I load software-properties-gtk from the command line
<pitti> dpm: with sudo or gksu?
<dpm> pitti, with sudo and without
<pitti> it doesn't run as user, it just brings up an error dialog "plz run me as root"
<dpm> but unity has started behaving a bit crazy here, I'm not sure if that's the cause
 * Sweetshark realizes what a luxury it was to build with --disable-binfilter --disable-mozilla as a developer ...
<dpm> brb
<dpm> with gksu works well, I only get a hidden window when running it with sudo or without, from the command line
<pitti> mvo: yay, got s-properties running with GI
<pitti> mvo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/software-properties/pygi/revision/650
<pitti> mvo: now the MirrorTestGTK class doesn't actually do anything GTK specific any more
<pitti> mvo: I could simplify this a lot now, by adding the changes to the main MirrorTest class, and just using that from both -gtk and -kde, if you want me to?
<cyphermox> good morning
 * didrocks just receives his 23' monitor \o/
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<pitti> didrocks: niice! size does matter!
<didrocks> pitti: heh ;) yeah, I will not anymore break my eyes on a 17' for 1920x1200
<didrocks> I'll have the same resolution on a way bigger screen :)
<cyphermox> pitti, hey, doing alright
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, nice!
<chrisccoulson> i miss my monitor, i still can't connect it to my laptop without crashing it
<mvo> pitti: please
<mvo> didrocks: niccce, which one did you get?
 * mvo was considering a 23/24" for some time already
<didrocks> mvo: it's a samsung SyncMaster F2380, I have no clue about hw, so I relied on some magazine to compare to see what's nice for non-game usage
 * Sweetshark likes his Sun X7236 24" screen ... Though you have to be careful to turn down the brightness -- it might blind you otherwise ...
 * didrocks knows the first thing to do with the monitor for the week-end: reinstalling the server at home and reset up his blog :)
<pitti> didrocks: and your IRC proxy? :-)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not sure about that one… I feel my heart "lighter" when knowing I can't be pinged on IRC while being away TBH…
<pitti> ah, ok
<didrocks> we'll see ;)
<pitti> mvo: ok, resubmitted
 * pitti sends didrocks a ---`--,<@  flower for dput'ing bamf
 * pitti lunch, bbl &
<didrocks> pitti: done ;)
<didrocks> enjoy!
<stgraber> didrocks: yeah ! now you can debug my dual head issues ;)
<didrocks> stgraber: heh, I think I'll be forced to ;)
<didrocks> I don't know where cyphermox is with that btw
<cyphermox> didrocks, with what?
<stgraber> cyphermox: wow, you're up early ;)
<cyphermox> I've been up for an hour
<didrocks> cyphermox: multimonitor support, I think you started it, isn't it?
<cyphermox> didrocks, ah, yeah
<cyphermox> I don't understand GL enough to continue though, it's still the same issue, it works when unity starts, but if there is a res change, everything is "fine" except the panel and launcher don't get repainted where they should be, and I haven't been able to get them to do it
<cyphermox> I've been busy with NM and other stuff since
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure, no worry
<pitti> seb128: should we drop some of your remaining WIs for cleaning up old libs? this will be significantly easier with gnome 3.0 in the next cycle, I guess?
<seb128> pitti, we are like 2-3 source away to drop some so I was keeping those on purpose
<pitti> seb128: oh, good to hear
<seb128> pitti, like libglade it's only checkbox which ara seems to have a vcs for and pitivi
<pitti> I had the feeling that was pretty much "done" now for .32
<seb128> libgnomeui, etc is probably going to be deferred due to tomboy
<pitti> seb128: I was actually wondering about pitivi after reading Robert's trip report
<seb128> they use gconfpeditor which is using libgnome
<seb128> it's probably not worth the effort to port this cycle
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> pitti, well it seems not likely we will change pitivi this cycle
<seb128> we might want to port it to gtkbuilder still
<seb128> but at the same time libglade is small enough that it might not be worth the efforts
<seb128> I will drop the summary on the spec and update the work items
<pitti> I was a bit concerned to read that even upstream devs say it's not well maintained ATM
<seb128> pitti, well it's like it was the only project short on people maintaining it
<pitti> heh
<chrisccoulson> does anybody else dislike the new behaviour of bash-completion?
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how so?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - say, if i want to do "ls" in a directory that is several folders deep, i could just tab-complete my way down the hierarchy
<pitti> that seems unchanged here
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's broken in the latest bash-completion. when you hit tab and it completes a filename, the cursor ends up in a position where you can't descend any further
<chrisccoulson> (ie, at each level, you have to hit backspace, and then tab again)
<chrisccoulson> that changed in the latest bash-completion
<chrisccoulson> i'm finding it difficult to describe the behaviour ;)
<pitti> hm,  it completes to dir[tab] -> dirname/ for me, as it should
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it completes to dir[tab] -> dirname | (with '|' being the new cursor position)
<chrisccoulson> (for me, anyway)
<chrisccoulson> so, hitting tab no longer lists the contents of "dirname"
<cyphermox> just a wild guess like this, but I think indicator-datetime has some issues with geoclue right now...
<chrisccoulson> and i have to press backspace instead
<chrisccoulson> pitti - which bash-completion do you have?
<pitti> 1:1.3-1ubuntu1
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but that shouldn't affect file name completion, that's bash itself
<pitti> bash-completion does stuff like expand package names for "apt-get" or options for make
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmmm, that's strange. when i downgraded bash-completion, i got the old behaviour back again :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, so maybe some script there mis-matches
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's at least not meant to fiddle with file name completion
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, X just died
<chrisccoulson> pitti - this is what happens with me - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/bash-completion.ogv
<chrisccoulson> a screencast explains it much better ;)
<cyphermox> could someone please review my merge requests for connman and ofono?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, oh, you can't upload those?
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, nah :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, I'll run for motu at the end of the month though, I think
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i can review those later on if nobody else beats me to it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've got some other things to do first though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you should :)
<cyphermox> probably should for desktop team as well, maybe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ugh, that's indeed nasty
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it goes away if i downgrade bash-completion :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but it's not doing that for me, and I think it's a bug
<pitti> chrisccoulson: apparently it misidentifies a directory as a file?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it seems like that
<chrisccoulson> it was driving me crazy yesterday ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<chrisccoulson> pitti, it is this chunk in /etc/bash_completion that breaks it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565880/
<chrisccoulson> i just reverted it, and it works again :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, that looks wrong indeed -- why wouldn't ls, less, patch, diff, etc, take filenames??
<rsalveti> seb128: hey, can you help reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/clutter/gles/+merge/49333?
<rsalveti> for arm we want clutter to use the gles backend
<rsalveti> I ported the old modifications with some other fixes, and it's working fine on arm
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not sure ;)
<chrisccoulson> do you think it's ok to revert that change then?
<seb128> rsalveti, hey, can you request review from ~ubuntu-desktop for it?
<seb128> rsalveti, I will try to review it but not likely today, it's 3pm on a friday and I still have work I want to do before the end of the day
<rsalveti> seb128: it's already, but I'm pinging you directly because you know more about clutter
<rsalveti> seb128: don't worry
<rsalveti> last time my merge proposal was there for a week
<rsalveti> and then we got a package update
<seb128> rsalveti, ok, thanks, I will review it when I've some free time, like on monday then
<rsalveti> seb128: sure, np, thanks a lot
<seb128> we don't plan clutter updates so it should be ok
<seb128> thanks
<rsalveti> seb128: and this only affect arm
<seb128> right
<bcurtiswx> ken was up late last night, i can vouch for that
<bcurtiswx> as i was too :-\
<seb128> what did you guys work on?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, was working on getting the new launcher API stuff working with xchat-gnome and i was working on empathy
<bcurtiswx> he got it working, i'm quite close.  if i reset unity then the count shows on the empathy icon, but it doesn't update.. and i have both unity and libunity from trunk
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<kenvandine> i'm fixing your dual build problems now
<kenvandine> welcome to my hell :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, I think if I look at the commit logs you brought that to my world ;)
<kenvandine> it was building when i committed :)
<seb128> grr, not sure what I hate most now, gnome-polkit for crashing, update-manager to hanging when it does or compiz to screw when apport triggers because of update-manager
<kenvandine> seb128, ah, another version of hell there
<pitti> chrisccoulson: where does that come from? debian? I don't mind personally if you revert it, but I guess you should file a bug then
<Sweetshark> patti: Now for a real stupid question: Were do the human icons come from? Everything is enabled for them in the 3.3.1.1 package I just build, but the actual icons are missing (I used a copy of the tango icon for testing here).
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it was merged from debian
<pitti> Sweetshark: good question -- I assume they were an extra tarball in the openoffice.org source package?
<glatzor> seb128, got a problem with aptdaemon and policykit?
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, in all the versions I have here the are gone already ... gotta find an old package.
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565898/ -- can't see them there
<pitti> and yet
<pitti> Package: openoffice.org-style-human
<pitti> Source: openoffice.org
<pitti> Sweetshark: so if you unpack the openoffice.org sources and apply the patches, there should be a images_human.zip file somewhere
<seb128> glatzor, I think it's rather update-manager being stupid
<kenvandine> tedg, i am doing the libappindicator builds again dance over here :-D
<seb128> glatzor, it the gnome-polkit-daemon crashes it just goes in "waiting for a timeout having a blocked ui"
<seb128> glatzor, or if you deny the pwd dialog
<tedg> kenvandine, woot!
<tedg> kenvandine, I was going through it last night and realizing that we really need a way to "distcheck" with GTK3.
<seb128> kenvandine, ted: is the calendar indicator known to not display events which are not on the current day or on remote calendars
<seb128> ?
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: btw what happened to indicator-appmenu, no tarball this week?
<kenvandine> seb128, it is only for the default local calendar
<tedg> seb128, Remote calendars yes, I didn't know about the events.
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: would be nice to have updates so we can keep testing menus with the current stack
<tedg> seb128, Still working on them :(  Got blocked on libappindicator... fun... yeah, that's it.
<kenvandine> tedg, distcheck with gtk3 worked for me... when i did it :)
<mvo> seb128: pfff ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed... tedg was busy messing with multi-builds
<seb128> mvo, hey, your software is driving me crazy, it keeps screwing my desktop enough that I need to restart my session every second time I use it
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, k, why is libappindicator blocking indicator-appmenu?
<kenvandine> seb128, it really sucks we can't do remove events in indicator-datetime, but apparently that will be way to slow :/
<seb128> seems they are different code
<kenvandine> seb128, not directly, i am sure
<seb128> kenvandine, what? can't do?
<kenvandine> just tedg was busy with fixing that instead of releasing appmenu
<seb128> mvo, no offense to you ;-)
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime doesn't display any events on remote calendars, apparently eds doesn't cache any of that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it doesn't but it will for natty right?
<kenvandine> so when the menu loads we would have to wait for the remote calendar to respond with events
<seb128> why can't it be populated in an async way rather?
<kenvandine> i don't think so, apparently it is a wanted feature in eds that is hard to implement
<mvo> seb128: what about just fixing polkit ;) ?
<seb128> the standard GNOME applet does it...
<mvo> seb128: but yeah, let me have a look whats going on when the auth thing crashes
<kenvandine> i think karl sadi eds doesn't have async methods for that
<seb128> mvo, funny you speak about that it seems we get lot of crashes due to your session registration patch ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, karl said that is why the gnome applet takes so long to load
<seb128> kenvandine, the old gnome-panel applet just does it
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> kenvandine, I just tried, the applet loads fine and event are displayed in an asycn way
<kenvandine> dunno, chat with karl about it... that is how he described it to me a couple days ago
<kenvandine> i was disappointed by the same thing
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<geser> kenvandine: Hi, do you have an idea why I get that menubar from nautilus on my desktop? (http://www.bienia.de/tmp/Screenshot.png) (natty, classic desktop)
<chrisccoulson> that's deliberate isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> i don't like the nautilus menubar showing, i think it's weird
<kenvandine> geser, yeah, what chrisccoulson  said
<chrisccoulson> can we get rid of it? :)
<geser> gnome-terminal shows me also a menubar even as I select no menubar by default
<chrisccoulson> geser, yeah, that's expected too. what should happen is that the option in gnome-terminal should be hidden when there is a global menubar
<chrisccoulson> i've done the same in firefox already (hidden the option to hide the menubar)
<geser> the classic desktop also gets a global menubar?
<chrisccoulson> geser, i think it does now
<glatzor> seb128, aptdaemon.policykit1 should raise the AuthorizationFailed in this case
<chrisccoulson> mine has got one anyway ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, libappindicator uploaded and pushed, so you can merge to see how i fixed it
<tedg> kenvandine, Great, will do!
<tedg> kenvandine, appmenu-gtk on it's way.
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> tedg, this is extra fun on a friday, there is no api breakages right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Naw, minor updates.
<tedg> kenvandine, Mostly keeping cadence really.
<kenvandine> good
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg, mterry: great work on the appmenu front, it's really solid
<kenvandine> it really has gotta significantly better in the past week or so
<tedg> kenvandine, We introduced some crashers on purpose so when they went away you'd feel like it's "so much better" ;)
<kenvandine> i kind of assumed so
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: there is one libappindicator issue which is annoying
<seb128> gnome-policykit-daemon crashes often in libappindicator code
<seb128> in app-indicator.c l1279
<seb128> theme_changed_cb()
<seb128> 	if (priv->dbus_registration != 0 && priv->connection != NULL) {
<seb128> I didn't manage to get the issue under valgrind yet though
<seb128> but it does often crash when I use update-manager
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, okay.  Probably not disconnecting a signal.
<seb128> what is weird is that there is no theme change
<seb128> so not sure why this cb is called
<micahg> bigon: is there a reason you added gjs back to natty?
<rodrigo_> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.indicators.sound' is not installed
<rodrigo_> is that schema in some not-released-yet version of the indicator stuff?
<tedg> seb128, I'm guessing that gsd shutting down or some such?
<bigon> micahg: well it is needed for some developers, by gnome-shell
<micahg> bigon: right, but gnome-shell isn't in the archive, I'd rather not support gjs if we don't have gnome-shell, it's currently staged in the GNOME3 PPA, does anything else need it
<seb128> rodrigo_, should be in the current natty version
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, right, I see an update here
<seb128> tedg, well I doubt so, it's like "use update-manager to install some binaries, then use it again to install some extra ones"
<seb128> tedg, I tend to pick the few ones I want to try now then select other upgrades and do a second round
<seb128> tedg, thinking about it, it could be after an icon cache update on disk
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, interesting.
<bigon> micahg: if there is ABI breaks from mozjs I will take care of rebuilding the package
<micahg> bigon: I'm more worried about xulrunner transitions, can you commit to porting to future xulrunner releases?
<bigon> micahg: well the pkg is maintained in debian too
<bigon> do you expect such xulrunner transitions soon?
<micahg> bigon: possibly, it depends on what can be worked out with Mozilla's new 3 month release schedule plans
<bigon> in 3 months natty is release so I guess that GNOME 3 will enter the official achive
<micahg> bigon: yes, but we don't need gjs for natty, we can add it back when gnome-shell hits the archive
<bigon> well the reason no other package use it is quite thin IMHO
<micahg> bigon: when there are no problems supporting it sure
<rodrigo_> my computer hates me today :(
<seb128> pitti, new pygobject tarball
<seb128> just fyi
<seb128> you probably want to call it a week after the meeting
<seb128> it can wait for next week as well ;-)
<pitti> seb128: guess what just finished building here :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti is hanging out regularly in the gi channels now
<pitti> seb128: I'm in release meeting, but I still want to test/uplaod this
<pitti> seb128: syncing g-i from experimental now, FYI (you asked about it yesterday)
<seb128> pitti, oh right, forgot to do that, thanks
<seb128> tedg,
<seb128> ==8284== Invalid read of size 4
<seb128> ==8284==    at 0x40654BB: theme_changed_cb (app-indicator.c:1279)
<seb128> ==8284==    by 0x45C948B: g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID (gmarshal.c:79)
<seb128> ==8284==    by 0x45AD351: g_closure_invoke (gclosure.c:767)
<seb128> ==8284==    by 0x45C0047: signal_emit_unlocked_R (gsignal.c:3252)
<seb128> ==8284==    by 0x45C8B28: g_signal_emit_valist (gsignal.c:2983)
<seb128> but it doesn't give extra details about where it was freed before
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, okay.  I'll have to do an audit of that signal I think.
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you add bug 597317 to the indicator-session changelog please?  I forgot :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597317 in indicator-session "Text on shutdown and restart boxes is selected while tabbing" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597317
<kenvandine> tedg, sure
<chrisccoulson> ok, i officially hate swt-gtk and java
<pitti> good night everyone! have a nice weekend
<polslinux> hi to all!
<JanC> is somebody tracking banshee for natty?
<JanC> I tried a backport of the new banshee versions to maverick, and it's totally unusable
<JanC> I killed it at 4 GiB memory usage or so
<JanC> :-(
<patrickmw> jibel; do you still need that output?
<jibel> patrickmw, yep, there is an issue that I'd like to investigate in LDTP which fails to resolve correctly keysyms to keycode.
<patrickmw> jibel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43253/
<jibel> patrickmw, thanks, that confirms what I thought. I'll fix that next week. Have a nice week end.
<patrickmw> jibel: np, and hasn't your weekend already begun?!
<jibel> patrickmw, Oh, you're right, 4 minutes ago ! I need to hurry now
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-12
<vish> pitti: hi, any suggestions how we can prevent Bug #625357 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625357 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Previous custom ubuntu-wallpaper disappears after an Ubuntu upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625357
<YanksRule> fuck ubuntu
<YanksRule> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> hrm
<smspillaz> Amaranth: hah!
<vish> smspillaz: yea, that troll seems to like being banned by Amaranth ;p
<vish>  this is the second occasion within a couple of weeks where he has done that.. seems like that is all the vocabulary the troll has
<SpamapS> I get these in my Xorg.0.log constantly.. anybody have ideas why?: [  2759.212] (II) pointer_property
<SpamapS> Its the only thing powertop is reporting as keeping the disk awake. :-p
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-02-13
<dobey> anyone around?
<dobey> i'll take that as a no
<charlie-tca> dobey: this is kind of quiet on the weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-06
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Woah!  It's pitti!
<RAOF> Good morning.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Had quite an energetic boxing session this morning, fixed a couple of the bugs blocking the next gnome-do release on Sunday.
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/libcanberra/ubuntu/revision/141
<jbicha> it seems to fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=667905 for me
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 667905 in general "fails to build: libcanberra undefined references" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<BigWhale> Good Morning. :>
<jbicha> good morning
<pitti> jbicha: hmm, ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcanberra.so.0 doesn't show libcanberra anywhere?
<pitti> jbicha: err, "show libX11"
<jbicha> pitti: I don't really understand library linking much, so I need someone to help fix whatever's not working :)
<pitti> jbicha: ah, looked at the wrong library
<pitti> $ ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcanberra-gtk3.so.0.1.8|grep X11
<pitti> libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 (0x00007fc464d5a000)
<pitti> jbicha: so, if it doesn't happen in jhbuild, I wonder whether we have a patch or otherwise misbuild of canberra-GTK3
<pitti> the GTK2 version seems to have reasonable dependencies
<pitti> -gtk3 depends on a ton of X stuff
<pitti> hm, I guess it's not -gtk2, it's the base library
<pitti> jbicha: but looks fine to me for now
<jbicha> you're saying you don't think the patch is necessary at first glance?
<jbicha> or the opposite
<desrt> good morning, everyone
<desrt> RAOF: did you see me complaining about erratic scrolling behaviour?
<RAOF> desrt: Yes, I did.
<desrt> am i insane or are other people reporting this as well?
<RAOF> Other people are reporting this as well.
<desrt> oh.  good.
<RAOF> Do you have an external mouse plugged in, by any chance?
<desrt> yes
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that triggers it.
<desrt> i have a thinkpad with a trackpoint and a (disabled) touchpad
<desrt> it's on a dock
<desrt> and i have a usb mouse plugged into the dock
<RAOF> (Or rather, the first scroll you try after moving the external mouse will be weird)
<RAOF> So, the buglink has fallen off the end of my scrollback, but there's a bug assigned to Chase.
<desrt> could it be something to do with the scrolling emulation for the trackpoint?
<desrt> ah.  utouch issue, you think?
<RAOF> No; something to do with the new input stack.
<desrt> right.  that was my guess.
<desrt> okay.  glad it's in the known-issue pile :)
<RAOF> But since he's one of three people in the world who has a good idea about the X input stack… ☺
<desrt> let me know if you need some testing or anything
<RAOF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/925785 is your winning bug.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg-server "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> RAOF: something else interesting: horizontal scroll seems to be consistently backwards
<RAOF> Fun!  That's not the case for me :)
<RAOF> And, in return: What the hell is the GTK change which prompted http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=7f5733b454e26c882d4e707b57cd03b104f57dd2 ?  This also seems to apply to GTK2, and it broke applications (specifically,  *my* application, GNOME Do).  Why is GTK2 still receiving application-breaking changes?!
<desrt> so xev shows scroll-left as button 7 and scroll-right as button 6
<RAOF> I'd have thought that the button which generates left-scroll would be 6 and right-scroll be 7.
<RAOF> Also, buttons for scroll events is a terrible hack that must be expunged :)
<desrt> that's the same sort of logic that would cause you to expect that scrolling left scrolls left :)
<desrt> so the story is that <Primary> was introduced because of macs
<desrt> <Primary>q is the same as <Control>q
<desrt> except on macs where it's <Command>q
<RAOF> Ok.
 * desrt wonders why the hell bastien is writing such ridiculous code
<RAOF> Except for the bit where binding <Primary><Alt>space fails.
<RAOF> And binding <Control><Alt>space works.
<desrt> fascinating.
<desrt> how did <Primary> creep into your world?
<RAOF> GNOME Do's keybindings.
<tjaalton> desrt: bug 921139
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 921139 in xorg-server "mouse scroll left<->right inverted since 1.11" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921139
<desrt> RAOF: yes... but did someone set a <Primary> keybinding?
<desrt> is that what gtk returns to you know for the "type what you want the new keybinding to be..." code?
<RAOF> desrt: No.  Somebody tried to set <Ctrl><Alt>space, the KeybindingCellRenderer showed <Primary><Alt>space, and pressing <ctrl><alt>space didn't work.
<desrt> RAOF: this sounds like a bug
<RAOF> It does, yes.
<RAOF> It is the same bug Bastien was working around there :)
<RAOF> (Or, at least, it's highly likely to be the same bug)
<desrt> RAOF: i'm still confused by exactly what the cause is
<RAOF> Also, GTK also seems to be setting both the Hyper and Super mask for <Win key>space.
<pitti> GunnarHj: good morning
<GunnarHj> pitti: Moring!
<GunnarHj> Morning
<pitti> GunnarHj: would you mind if we drop the custom branch for language-selector, and start using ubuntu:language-selector from now on?
<pitti> GunnarHj: I think we don't have any pending merge proposals from you any more, do we?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Whatever you decide is fine to me. Yes, I resubmitted the latest l-s MP and added a couple of items...
<pitti> GunnarHj: https://code.launchpad.net/~jincreator/language-selector/korean_settings/+merge/72897 is the only one outstanding
<pitti> GunnarHj: but it seems to me that this was covered by your recent one?
 * pitti checks what's outstanding there
<GunnarHj> pitti: Aha, didn't know you already merged it. :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: In that case I have nothing more. Probably the latest one covers jincreator's MP, but I haven't studied it in detail.
<pitti> GunnarHj: hm, where did you take your fontconfig changes from?
<pitti> GunnarHj: where your and jincreator's versions differ, I guess I should take jincreator's?
<GunnarHj> pitti: From the "Modified configuration files ..." attachment to bug 792471
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 792471 in fontconfig "Change default Korean font to ttf-nanum" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792471
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, I see; anyway, there aren't too many differences anyway
<GunnarHj> pitti: Just saw your comment on that bug. Do you think that the fontconfig MP is redundant?
<pitti> I don't know really
<pitti> but I thought the point of fontconfig.d/ was that fonts packages drop their own stuff there
<pitti> so that fontconfig itself doesn't need all the font specific knowledge
<pitti> it's currently quite messy
<pitti> there's fontconfig, fontconfig-config, the various config.d/ from fonts-*, and to make it worse, the hacks from language-selector
<pitti> the latter need to be dropped at some point, they are a really evil hack
<pitti> but as nobody in the ubuntu dev team really understands fontconfig, there's little chance of getting some cleanup there
<GunnarHj> pitti: Well, I have no own knowledge in this area to contribute with. :(  Basically I felt that since the Koreans switch to a new default set of fonts, it's important to please them so soon before the LTS release. If there is a smarter way to organize it, that should probably better been dealt with after the release.
<pitti> yes
<pitti> anyway, changing existing config files at that point is ok
<pitti> I just want to avoid introducing new ones at that point
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<pitti> ok, 0.65 uploaded, branch retired
<pitti> GunnarHj: btw, would you be interested in looking into the im-switch -> im-config change?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, I can take a look at it.
<pitti> GunnarHj: it might just be a dependency change, if it's really a drop-in replacement
<pitti> if it's not, perhaps im-config already does proper config migration
<pitti> if it uses different config files, and doesn't migrate, we should probably leave it alone at that point
<GunnarHj> pitti: I know it's a little more than that. They use different directories, for instance.
<pitti> but we owe Osamu a reply at least, I think
<pitti> GunnarHj: I really appreciate this, thanks for looking into it
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem. But it may take a couple of days before I'm able to get back to you about it.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was your week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: quite nice, thanks! met a lot of friends and family in Dresden again
<didrocks> geat, not too tired by the hours of train required? :)
<pitti> a bit
<pitti> didrocks: how was your's?
<didrocks> pitti: was fine. Still waiting to get back our broken heater to the shop, so we drink a lot of tea when being in the main room :) Nothing too exciting, we had a quite week-end with this cold week-end
<pitti> it's ice cold here, too :/
<pitti> -17 this morning, brrr
<didrocks> about the same here, especially with this huge wind
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! had a nice weekend in Dresden again
<pitti> how are you?
<didrocks> salut seb128, levé tôt par rapport à d'habitude? :)
<seb128> pitti, I'm great thanks, had a nice relaxing freezing w.e ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 pitti didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, ouais, j'avais assez dormis ;-)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> good!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, did you have a good weekend?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I did; we went to Dresden again, and met family and friends
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> have you got lots of snow atm?
<pitti> not that much, mostly cold
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, interesting comment about using the Firefox 10 ESR version in precise
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we'll ship 11 (and keep updating) because more users want the latest and greatest?
<Sweetshark> Goood MoooOOOooorning Desktoppers!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, welcome back!
<pitti> Sweetshark: how was your vacation?
<pitti> you sound refreshed and full of beans!
 * Sweetshark finds out that returning from a two week vacation is a bit like deep snow skiiing (digging through a >3000 inbox) ...
<didrocks> good morning Sweetshark :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: Yes, vacation was great. Diverting on the return to make an intermediate stop at bruxelles for FOSDEM was a good idea too (and a great travel experience: digging out the car from ~50cm of snow and ice, driving to albertville with it, taking the train to lyon, taking the tram to the airport, waiting at the airport in an unheated terminal for boarding at -10 degree celsius which easyjet considered perfectly normal, arriving in bruxelle
<Sweetshark> didrocks, seb128: and I will never disrespect the french train system again. 26 Euros for a ride from Albertville to Lyon is great, esp. if the train is 30 minutes late at the starting point and still arrives on time.
<pitti> hah, sounds like fun
<pitti> seems we were more lucky over the weekends
<pitti> they had a broken track due to the cold, but only 10 mins delay during the trip, but they caught up pretty well again
<didrocks> Sweetshark: waow you were quite lucky to arrive on time, as Albertville <-> Lyon is not that fast :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i'm going to blog about it today ;)
<Sweetshark> and so many things happened over the vacation: HUD announcement (yay!), The document foundation finally founded in Berlin (Yeah!), FOSDEM being absolutely amazing (LibreOffice DevRoom bursting from all the talks packed in it).
<seb128> Sweetshark, would be better if they were on time at the start point still ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: so nice to get back from vac then :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: it was not more off time than it might happen in germany, but here sucha ticket would be triple the price ...
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> that's because Lyon rocks :) (ok, you just saw the train station I guess :))
<Sweetshark> didrocks: indeed. i spend no more than 5 minutes on ground in lyon between arriving with the ter train and leaving with the tram to the airport having no knowledge at all how one gets to the airport (or where it is) in lyon at all.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: the tram is nice, isn't it? getting to the airport in less than 30 minutes…
<didrocks> (the train station/tram station is at less than 20 minutes by feet from my home)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: yes, the tram is nice! I just wondered about the relative pricing (half the price of getting from Albertville to Lyon seemed odd).
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yeah, it's weird. It was a one hour trip by bus before and the price of the bug for 13 €, when they launched this new service last year, they just aligned…
<Sweetshark> didrocks: "price of the bug for 13 €"? ok, I take 1000 for that price. By when will you have all the open bugs for LO fixed? ;D
<didrocks> s/bug/bus :p
<Sweetshark> hehe
<didrocks> yeah, we will become rich! :)
 * Sweetshark would seriously consider to shell out 13K € if somebody fixes all current open LO issues in launchpad for that with no exceptions.
<Sweetshark> (personal money that is)
<agateau> morning! anyone from the SRU team, can you look at SRU bug #877358 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877358 in qt-at-spi "QtAccessibility causes crashes in several applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877358
<agateau> (rah... never press Enter while editing a chat line)
<agateau> well that should be readable enough I hope
<pitti> agateau: I didn't accept it yet because there is already an at-spi2-core in -proposed which needs testing first
<agateau> pitti: oh ok
<pitti> agateau: oh, I see, it's meant to replace this?
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/91134355/at-spi2-core_2.2.2-0ubuntu1.2_source.changes looks rightly done, anyway (using -v
<pitti> agateau: ok, debdifff looks fine, accepting
<agateau> pitti: great, thanks
 * didrocks uploaded with -v, isn't it?
<didrocks> pitti: ^
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> ok :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you investigate the l10n in LO broken on a release build but not in a PPA issue further?
<seb128> Sweetshark, not really lo is complex enough that I figured it wouldn't get something useful in an hour
<Sweetshark> pitti: requesting a "640K is _NOT_ enough for everyone"-exception for PPA builders for libreoffice. I tried hard to get the LO 3.5.0rc1 build on the PPA for the second bug hunting session, but it unfortunately failed. Not wanting to spoil my vacation, I did not check the build log at 3am then, only to find out that it failed with:
<Sweetshark> IO error: write error during copy : No space left on device
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'm afraid you need to coordinate that with infinity; we might have PPA buildss with more space
<chrisccoulson> huh, i just wrote a patch for the icedtea plugin, and it compiled first time
<chrisccoulson> i must have done something wrong
<pitti> *chuckle*
<rye> chrisccoulson, did it run?
<chrisccoulson> rye, yes. and it fixed the crash i'm trying to fix. but it exposed another one that i also need to fix :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you should have had a "return 0" at the begining, you could then have said "yeah, I ran it and it even didn't crash!" :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we can reapply the light-themes changes btw. i fixed thunderbird by friday evening
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<RAOF> Wooo!  Asynchronous packagekit integration for the colour capplet.
<rodrigo_> pitti, I was travellking last week, so didn't get a chance to ping you, so just so you know: about to finish the wip/install-langs branch
<rodrigo_> pitti, will ping you as soon as it's ready
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, thanks
<pitti> rodrigo_: please tell me if the aptdaemon-pkcompat stuff doesn't work for you
<rodrigo_> pitti, will do
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, are you about to upload icedtea?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html looks like a trivial problem to fix
<chrisccoulson> pitti, no, i'm trying to fix the number 7 top crasher in firefox 10 :)
<pitti> ok
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's actually number 5 today :(
<chrisccoulson> right, this had better fix it this time :)
<rye> chrisccoulson, is it something related to single-threaded thing that once was multi-threaded in icedtea?
<chrisccoulson> rye, http://blog.mozilla.com/luke/2012/01/24/jsruntime-is-now-officially-single-threaded/
<chrisccoulson> someone from mozilla did open a bug in the icedtea bug tracker in november, but it's had zero responses so far
<chrisccoulson> and the crash volume is pretty much block-worthy now ;)
<chrisccoulson> yay, no crashes \o/
<chrisccoulson> well, for the test case that i have here, anyway
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should try a few more sites
<chrisccoulson> oh, that sucks. bamfdaemon just crashed on me
<chrisccoulson> now my launcher looks like it's pretty much hosed until i restart my session
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure it's the proper way, but resetting unity seems to fix it for me
<didrocks> dpm: shouldn't be related at all
<didrocks> dpm: or jus try to restart unity
<didrocks> just*
<dpm> didrocks, I didn't know, I just blindly restarted unity when bamfdaemon crashed and I started getting duplicated launchers all over the place :)
<chrisccoulson> that's why i logged out :)
<chrisccoulson> sometimes it's the easiest way
<chrisccoulson> tmux to the rescue!
<dpm> didrocks, btw, the unity upload last Friday did fix my issue with indicator menus appearing in grey instead of black. The only remaining issue is that the sound indicator volume slider's background is grey. Not sure if there is an existing bug for it, but if it's not known, I'll be happy to file it
<didrocks> dpm: I read something about it, not sure if there is a bug or not opened on it, you should look at light-themes and ping Cimi
<dpm> ok
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<ronoc> mvo, hey
<ronoc> just getting around the i-session package kit port now
<ronoc> mvo, just wondering, I don't see it on the bus, starting update-manager and did an upgrade
<ronoc> but couldn't see org.freedesktop.packagekit on d-feet
<ronoc> system bus i would imagine ?
<mvo> ronoc: yeah, it should be on the system bus but iirc its auto activated
<ronoc> mvo, oh okay cool, will try now
<mvo> ok
<rye> dpm, btw, reÑ unity background ' the keyboard layout display has a dark background instead of light one used earlier ' is this in the same category_
<rye> symbols key - "'" -> "-", "_" -> "?"
<dpm> rye, the keyboard layout display looks the same as it's ever been to me
<mdeslaur> seb128: mind if I kill the numlock warning in gtk+3.0 and gss with fire?
<seb128> mdeslaur, cf my comment on the bug
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hah, "A new mailing list has been created for Ayatana Discussion (unity-design). If you would like to subscribe to the list,...."
<seb128> mdeslaur, one of the upstream bug says "should be for netbooks only", they have keys with multiple usages that makes the warning useful for those?
<chrisccoulson> errrrrrm
<chrisccoulson> i think not :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi! good weekend?
<seb128> mdeslaur, excellent! you?
<mdeslaur> seb128: the problem is a lot of hardware lies about the state of the numlock key, it's not possible to get this right without quirking all the specific hardware
<seb128> mdeslaur, feel free to go for it if you add your patch to the upstream bugs with a comment stating why you think it's the right thing to do ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, there might be a new gtk today so maybe just commit to the vcs for gtk and don't upload
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> no need to keep the buildds busy with a second undeed build
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw, thanks for working on those issues!
<seb128> desktop help is greatly appreciated ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: well, don't get too used to it, I only fix bugs when they annoy the crap out of me :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i bet i can make https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036 annoy the crap out of you
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I use w3m, nice try though
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rye> dpm, http://ubuntuone.com/3XnG7IgXW6umEwCZnj7V08
<dpm> rye, oh that one, yes, that indeed doesn't look right
<dpm> it displays the same for me too
<rye> by the way - in current precise/unity sometimes i get the same window appearing as two in the alt-tab switcher - e.g. firefox, ubuntuone control panel - http://ubuntuone.com/6J4ZyQmXpH6Axx8GXSNniz - is it known?
<seb128> rye, does it has a duplicate > on the launcher as well?
<rye> seb128, yes
<seb128> rye, I've noticed that too, dunno if there is a bug report, you should open a bug with ubuntu-bug unity
<jibel> rye, bug 926385
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926385 in unity "thunderbird appears twice in windows switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926385
<rye> jibel, how about we rename it to "applications appear twice in windows switcher" ?
<rye> jibel, and i will add the picture
<rye> heh
<rye> what's interesting is that both of the windows are selected when alt-tabing, as if the system knows that's one object
<jibel> rye, sure, don't hesitate to rename it to better describe the problem.
<seb128> jibel, it's not specific to tb and not specific to the switcher ;-)
<seb128> the title is a bit misleading
<seb128> i.e the launcher also has a duplicate > when that happens
<chrisccoulson> well, i got the "launcher listed twice" issue right after bamfdaemon crashed :)
<chrisccoulson> might be a clue ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you report the segfault issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. i need to update my system before i recreate it
<seb128> ok
<jibel> seb128, bug 926208
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926208 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926208
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> we need to get Trevinho or or DBO to look at it ;-)
<didrocks> pgraner: hey, we have a potential fix for your unity crash. It can trigger some regression on session close though (compiz segfaulting when exiting), but it should be better than what you had. Can you confirm it fixes it for you? It's in the unity-team ppa: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<jibel> seb128, to reproduce the crash, open g-c-c and select different config applets until it crashes.
<jibel> I'll update the report
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<pgraner> didrocks, I'll check here in a bit otp right now
<didrocks> pgraner: thanks, keep me i touch :)
<didrocks> in*
<pgraner> didrocks, ack
<seb128> mdeslaur, btw I'm not sure I like your nautilus change, having selinux support built in makes easier to use selinux for those who want that, ideally we shouldn't have to turn it off to hide the properties section
<seb128> mdeslaur, is there a way to check if selinux is active?
<mdeslaur> seb128: if you get one of our three selinux users to actually make selinux work properly in Precise, I'll turn it back on
<seb128> lol
<mdeslaur> seb128: our nautilus doesn't even have the big selinux patch that RH carries to make the information useful
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, fair enough ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: if you set an icon for your account, are you able to get g-c-c to remove it?
<mdeslaur> seb128: just want to confirm before filing a bug
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for screwing my config :p
<mdeslaur> seb128: lol, I guess that's a "no"? :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, indeed :p
<seb128> mdeslaur, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=665173
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 665173 in User Accounts "Can't reset user avatar (image)" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems an accountsservice thing and fixed upstream, can you open a bug on launchpad, I will look at backporting the fix later
<mdeslaur> seb128: sure, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for pointing it ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: you'd point it out too if you were stuck with a butterfly on your login screen :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, I think I am, thanks to you :p
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> seb128: wow, you're fast!
<seb128> mdeslaur, lol
<seb128> I just got lucky, I opened the bug list as a todolist item and I noticed you just filed the bug ;-)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<didrocks> in*
<didrocks> oupss ENOTGOODTERMINAL
<Trevinho> seb128: about this bug
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/926208
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926208 in bamf "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> I can't reproduce it on trunk
<seb128> Trevinho, yes?
<Trevinho> for sure there are visual issues... :/
<seb128> Trevinho, is trunk much different from precise?
<Trevinho> mhmhm... I guess it is
<Trevinho> need to checkl
<seb128> Trevinho, is there any tarball rolling planned? did that happen for 5.2?
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm not sure I understood what you mean :)
<seb128> Trevinho, was there a bamf release for unity 5.2?
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> 0.2.108 release from the 0.2 series released 2012-02-03
<seb128> Trevinho, so trunk changed a lot since friday or is 0.2 different from trunk? I'm trying to figure why we don't get those bug fixes from trunk in precise ;-)
<Trevinho> mh, no it doesn't change
<seb128> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk
<Trevinho> I guess they're matching so...
<seb128> Trevinho, seems to indicate that precise is trunk
<seb128> so that bug should still be in trunk ...
<seb128> Trevinho, do you build with different optimizations, like -O0?
<seb128> rather than -O2
<seb128> Trevinho, one thing which happens when you don't use -O2 is that variables get null initialized, so it can hide bugs due to improper init
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm building it with default settings
<Trevinho> so... I guess O2
 * Trevinho checking
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> weird
<seb128> Trevinho, the stacktrace is not useful on this bug to figure the issue? what debug infos would be useful?
<Trevinho> no, I'm using O2
<Trevinho> that stacktrace is not useful
<Trevinho> I don't get any bamf code pointed there except the main
<Trevinho> so.... A full stacktrace.... If you can build it from sources and exec it from there maybe you get more infos
<Trevinho> seb128: damn... I really can't reproduce it... I'm switching gnome-control-center panel for about 50 times (also very quickly) and nothing happens
<Trevinho> maybe I should try to use a xtest script...
<seb128> Trevinho, no sure but I seem to have it often there when I load a custom .desktop from the dash, custom being one in my .local
<seb128> Trevinho, I will try to get extra infos
<Trevinho> thanks seb128
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, I don't see aptdaemon-pkcompat package, should I?
<rodrigo_> pitti, is it python-aptdaemon.pkcompat ?
<seb128> Trevinho, right, it doesn't segfault for me either :-( but I easily get the double instance (i.e > in the launcher and alt-tab buggy) with g-c-c
<Trevinho> yes, that's true
<Trevinho> that totally needs a proper fix
<Trevinho> even if... did you restart unity after updating bamf?
<seb128> Trevinho, you get it as well?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but I didn't restart unity...
<Trevinho> Anyway that should be definitively fixed
<seb128> Trevinho, it happens easily on fresh sessions there
<seb128> well "fresh", normal login after boot, but could be that bamf segfault and get respawned during the session
<Trevinho> seb128: it could be possible... In fact I should check that with working bamf... I didn't notice that issue during the deveolpment
<seb128> Trevinho, I will try to valgrind it a bit later
<Trevinho> nice
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<ricotz> seb128, i hope it wasnt intentional to drop libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common.install?
<seb128> ricotz, oh, crap, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, no, I probably forgot to bzr add it
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> and bzr-builddeb is that stupid that it didn't warn me about it
<seb128> fixing
<ricotz> bump glib to 2.31.14 too ;)
<ricotz> seb128, oh one more, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev.install the last line can be dropped
<seb128> ricotz, configure.ac has m4_define([glib_required_version], [2.31.0])
<seb128> ricotz, can you point to mclasen that they need to update it?
<ricotz> ah nvm, i was thinking about the gressource stuff
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, but the deb package want 2.31.10
<seb128> ricotz, what version is required then?
<ricotz> not sure
<ricotz> i would rely on the symbols generated one
<seb128> .10 then?
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, I only wanted to say that I am working on updating CUPS to 1.5.2.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I hope you did not work on CUPS today.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, a new upstream release at last?
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, I'm not
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, a week ago or so I have asked Mike for releasing before our FF.
<pitti> tkamppeter: has there ever been an 1.5.1?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I checked for a new release about a week ago, and there wasn't any
<tkamppeter> pitti, the release was issued Friday evening or Saturday, Mike accidentally up[loaded a 1.6.x snapshot under the name 1.5.1, so he has taken the correct snapshot and uploaded it as 1.5.2.
<pitti> ah, heh
<tkamppeter> So 1.5.2 is the collection of all 1.5.x changes from Oneiric FF to Precise FF.
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice; I hope that'll get us rid of a few patches again :)
<pitti> I need to run out for half an hour, bbl
<tkamppeter> pitti, 6 patches so far.
<didrocks> pgraner: any news?
<mdeslaur> mhr3: could we get ~/.local/share/zeitgeist to be 0600 to fix LP: #926652?
<mhr3> mdeslaur, as you commented, it's already going that
<mdeslaur> mhr3: hrm, it doesn't seem to be working for me, I still have open permissions on precise
<mhr3> mdeslaur, it affects just new dbs afaict
<mdeslaur> mhr3: yeah, I was about to say that
<ricotz> seb128, i think .10 it is then
<mdeslaur> mhr3: I think we should fix perms on existing databases also. Is there anything else in that directory that contains private info? couldn't we make the whole directory 0600?
<seb128> ricotz, I hope I got it right this time ;-) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/92102142/gdk-pixbuf_2.25.2-0ubuntu1_2.25.2-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<dobey> pitti, seb128: care to poke at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/926391 please? :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926391 in ubuntu "[needspackaging] rhythmbox-ubuntuone" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> mdeslaur, yea, i suppose that makes sense
<mhr3> RainCT, ^^ one extra commit pls :)
<mdeslaur> mhr3: awesome, thanks! And please change perms on existing directories also so we fix everyone who's upgrading.
<ricotz> seb128, looks good ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, excellent, thanks for pointing the issues!
<RainCT> mhr3: it'll run once we bump the schema version (which we're supposed to do anyway to update the ontology)
<RainCT> mhr3: but yeah chmoding the directory too makes sense to me
<mhr3> RainCT, in case it's the default one... we wouln't want to screw with someone who's using custom DATA_PATH
<RainCT> mhr3: btw, I don't have LP powers for -datahub
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, I've dropped our gnome-settings-daemon patch that would have created issues with the new gnome-desktop3, you can update gnome-desktop3 to precise if you want
<pgraner> didrocks, still otp for another hour and a half :( sorry
<pgraner> didrocks, I'll try it right after the call
<didrocks> pgraner: ok, thanks :)
<mhr3> RainCT, of course you do
<RainCT> mdeslaur: shouldn't that be s/0600/0700?
<didrocks> pgraner: if you don't have time before my eod, please just sent me an email, I'll backport it to precise
<pgraner> didrocks, ack will do
<didrocks> thx :)
<mdeslaur> RainCT: oh, yes, sorry -ENEEDCAFFEINE
<pitti> dobey: adding to my TODO list
<dobey> pitti: thanks!
<rickspencer3> hey all, is there a way to figure out what is in the gi.repository for python?
<rickspencer3> specifically, I want to import gtksourceview2, but I can't easily see what it is called in the repository
 * didrocks uses ipython + completion
<kenvandine> rickspencer3,  or look at /usr/share/gir-1.0
<rickspencer3> didrocks it wasn't showing up in completion :/
<kenvandine> there is GtkSource which is for gtk3
<kenvandine> i don't think we have it for gk2
<kenvandine> gtk2
<pitti> rickspencer3: you need to install gir1.2-gtksource-3.0, then you can look in /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/
<pitti> /usr/share/gir-1.0/ is useful as well, but requires the library's -dev package
<rickspencer3> pj dang
<pitti> well, it's actually much more useful, as the .gir files are a great documentation
<pitti> rickspencer3: sorry, no, GTK2 works rather poorly with GI
<rickspencer3> pitti, can you tell me more?
<pitti> rickspencer3: sure, about what?
<rickspencer3> life, the universe, everything
<rickspencer3> or, about .gir files being documentation ;)
<pitti> 42!
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, I presume you'd just slap me if I call that documentation
<pitti> rickspencer3: but it's XML, so at least it's halfway readable
<rickspencer3> pitti, basically, anything is better than what I have now
<pitti> rickspencer3: there's some work on turning that into nicely formatted HTML, but it's going slowly
 * rickspencer3 considers making a .gir file browser
<kenvandine> the gir file is probably the best docs we have
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, google it, someone already did :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: it documents every class, method, argument, data type, etc., as this is the input format of pygobject
<kenvandine> i haven't tried it, but i saw a blog post recently
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> all the fun has drained out of all my gtk programming
<rickspencer3> ** WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
<rickspencer3> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size
<rickspencer3>   from gtk import _gtk
<rickspencer3> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: g_type_get_qdata: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<rickspencer3>   from gtk import _gtk
<rickspencer3> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pitti> dobey: why COPYING? seems the whole source is LGPL?
<rickspencer3> don't debug for me, just saying ...
<rickspencer3> boooo
<pitti> rickspencer3: are you perhaps trying to mix gi.repository.* and "import gtk"?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3,  https://sourceforge.net/projects/girlook/
<kenvandine> but i haven't tried it
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, I am sure I am using some gtk code somewhere
<rickspencer3> my point was just ...
<rickspencer3> this is not fun
<rickspencer3> I am considering abandoning all of my Gtk code
<rickspencer3> just shooting each of those apps in the head, and starting over
<pitti> I'm afraid you can just use one or the other
<pitti> rickspencer3: I can tell you how to easily find stuff that pulls in the static bindings
<pitti> if that helps
<rickspencer3> pitti, do tell
<pitti> rickspencer3: what I do is
<pitti> sudo vi /usr/share/pyshared/gi/_gobject/constants.py
<pitti> and at the top, add
<pitti> raise ImportError("static bindings, no no no!")
<om26er> mvo, hey!
<pitti> then the back trace tells you exactly which module pulls it in
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^ sometimes that's not very obvious, as there might be deeply transitive imports
<om26er> mvo, when I try to enable a ppa in software properties I get this bug 854818 in precise.. I am fully updated
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 854818 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with AttributeError in toggle_source_use(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'disabled'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854818
<jbicha> seb128: thanks
<pitti> dobey: when I make some changes to the source (I'd like to add a bug ref to the changelog, and some debian/copyright formalities), will that mess up a bzr of your's?
<pitti> dobey: if you have a bzr, I'm happy to upload it as it is
<jbicha> pitti: hi again, did you have an opinion on the canberra thing from this morning?
<pitti> jbicha: yes, I answered
<pitti> jbicha: it seems fine to me
<jbicha> my changes are fine?
<pitti> jbicha: I got confused at first wrt. libcanberra vs. libcanberra-gtk3
<pitti> jbicha: but it surely should affect upstream as well, unless we do some wrong building?
<jbicha> yes, I'll ask upstream about it too, just wanted to see if my change wasn't completely crazy
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, that doesn't look very sophisticated, though -- you'd still look at the raw XML?
<dobey> pitti: no, no bzr; just using the auto-imported branch in ubuntu
<jbicha> I'd like to update libgdata this week, is there any reason that wouldn't really be safe?
<pitti> kenvandine: there's also some half-done work wrt. integrating it into gtk-doc
<pitti> jbicha: I don't know one, I guess we need to test it with e-d-s and other rdepends
<pitti> dobey: ack
<jbicha> I should put gdata in the desktop PPA, then?
<kenvandine> pitti, i use the gir file, i never tried the girlook thing
<pitti> kenvandine: same here
<pitti> jbicha: sounds fine; happy to test with that, I'm using e-d-s with my google accounts
<mvo> rickspencer3: I'm so with you on this, its becoming hard work :/
<pitti> dobey: upped
<dobey> pitti: thanks much!
 * didrocks is sure now mvo has a hilight on "gir" or "repository" :)
<pitti> dobey: ... and source NEWed
<pitti> dobey: I'll add it back to the desktop seeds
<dobey> pitti: great!
<dobey> i'll fire off the mail to request it be added to the ubuntuone packageset after lunch then :)
<pitti> dobey: added
<pitti> dobey: ^ to the package set, I mean
<dobey> oh thanks :)
<dobey> off to lunch now :)
<chrisccoulson> hah, love the comments: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/c78b1257-eeb8-4c71-9219-8634b2120205
<pitti> heh
<m4n1sh> didrocks: there?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah!
<m4n1sh> you have done the packaging?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ready to make the first official release
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> m4n1sh: it's done, I fixed the FTBFS here :)
<m4n1sh> updating changelog etc
<m4n1sh> fixed distcheck
<m4n1sh> FTFBS due to?
<didrocks> excellent!
<m4n1sh> didrocks: FTFBS due to? maybe the fix might find it's way upstream
<pitti> good night everyone!
<m4n1sh> you need to update debian/rules to add --with-ccpanel because due to changes it does not look for ccpanel by default unless asked for
<didrocks> pitti: have a good night pitti!
<didrocks> m4n1sh: desktop-file-validate: command not found
<seb128> chrisccoulson, see, launchpad comments are not that bad ;-)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: maybe we need to detect it (if you still use it) in the configure?
<m4n1sh> yup. I need to look at deja-dup again
<seb128> just build-depends on desktop-file-utils?
<m4n1sh> I didn't try building it in a chroot environ
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<m4n1sh> that should solve in ubuntu
<m4n1sh> but should be fixed in the build system too
<didrocks> seb128: I mean, upstream :p
<m4n1sh> didrocks: also remember --with-ccpanel
<didrocks> seb128: of course, the build-dep is already here :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: hum, is it needed?
<pitti> see you at the TB meeting tonight
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> m4n1sh: it wasn't before (autodetected, isn't it?)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: I am not sure how to pass it to configure, probably debian/rules
<m4n1sh> didrocks: that broke distcheck
<didrocks> m4n1sh: or my memory is fuzzy, let me check :)
<m4n1sh> need to find a way to kill both birds with one stone
<didrocks> m4n1sh: don't worry on the packaging :p
<m4n1sh> just updating you
<didrocks> ok about the added option
<m4n1sh> that was already present
<m4n1sh> the behaviour changed
<didrocks> hum, what do you mean?
<m4n1sh> by default it does not detect libgnome-control-center
<m4n1sh> unless asked to do so
<didrocks> that's a weird behavior
<m4n1sh> earlier if that option was present and libgnome-control-center was not found it threw an error
<m4n1sh> yes, I know
<m4n1sh> that is a workaround for now
<didrocks> why do you need that?
<didrocks> ok
<m4n1sh> will fix it
<didrocks> if I have time, I'll maybe try to help you here :)
<m4n1sh> everything is in configure.ac file
<m4n1sh> plan to do another minor release on 13th
<m4n1sh> to fix any bugs found
<m4n1sh> or UI minor enhancements
<didrocks> sure :)
 * m4n1sh heads for dinner
<didrocks> m4n1sh: do you have a tarball?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: not now
 * didrocks didn't check launchpad yet
<didrocks> one sec :)
<didrocks> ah
<m4n1sh> you can make one
<didrocks> m4n1sh: well, it's better when upstream does an official one, but ok
<m4n1sh> lp:activity-log-manager
<didrocks> when will you do a tarball?
<m4n1sh> tofay in a few hours
<m4n1sh> precise update in progress
<didrocks> m4n1sh: oh can wait then! :)
<m4n1sh> *today
<didrocks> m4n1sh: please send me an email, I'll do it tomorrow morning! :)
<m4n1sh> sure..
<didrocks> thanks
<m4n1sh> didrocks -at- ubuntu- ?
<m4n1sh> right?
<m4n1sh> anyway I'll get it from LP
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah ;)
<didrocks> the email is right (com)
<mpt> mvo, 'Sorry, the package "%s" failed to install or upgrade.' Apart from submitting an error report, is there any advice or suggestion we could offer users after saying that?
<ronoc> mvo, can i use the pkclient glib lib for that menuitem
<ronoc> mvo, i went to pull in the libpackagekit-dev package
<ronoc> inorder to get the docs and headers around that
<ronoc> mvo, Sebastian on that bug shows the use of the python bindings seemingly around pkclient
<ronoc> i presume i can use the C lib ?
<mvo> ronoc: the  c lib should work too, indeed
<mvo> ronoc: as it talks to the dbus service that aptdaemon provides
<mvo> mpt: unfotauntely not much, removing the package maybe, but even that may fail
<ronoc> mvo, cool excellent that should make things easier - thanks
<ronoc> mvo, what was weird was that when i went to pull in the dev package it also pulled in package-kit, will that screw with anything
<mpt_> mvo, and that error will keep coming up whenever they install or upgrade a package that depends on the failed package?
<mvo> mpt_: yes
<mvo> ronoc: *ick*
<mpt_> hrmm.
<ronoc> mvo, ok so i should back it out then
<ronoc> mvo, it's kinda confusing as to what package i am to use.
<ronoc> its package-kit but it's not package-kit if you get me
<mvo> ronoc: this sounds like there are some dependencies in PK that are too strict
<ronoc> ok
<mvo> ronoc: yeah, its just a compat layer, but I understand that this is confusing :/
<ronoc> mvo, no worries - business as usual :)
<ronoc> ok ill back it out now
<ronoc> mvo, this is the package i installed - libpackagekit-glib2-dev
<mvo> ronoc: hm, it should install without the need for the full PK, odd
<ronoc> ok i have backed out packagekit and that dev package
<ronoc> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/831661/
<mvo> ronoc: does apt-get install --no-install-recommends libpackagekit-glib2-dev makes a difference?
<ronoc> mvo- yep looks good
<ronoc> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/831667/
<ronoc> all good ?
<mvo> ronoc: yes!
<ronoc> mvo, excellent, thanks
<mvo> yw
<jbicha> mpt: could you take a look at bug 926213 ? thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926213 in unity "Overlay should refer to "Menu Bar" not "Top Bar"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926213
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> any news in the automake saga?
<seb128> desrt, no, I got busy with w.e catching up and GNOME 3.3.5 today
<seb128> desrt, and I'm sort of waiting for the Debian maintainer to update and see if the new version works or not
 * desrt is presently in the middle of tossing a tarball over that particular fence
<seb128> desrt, but the ecryptfs confirmed the bug I ran into locally
<desrt> seb128: cool
<desrt> 4f6ffd386b90e85791164794a66860aa16b7ff988f96105ea5ddc15808c776f5  dconf-0.11.5.tar.xz
<desrt> :D
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, will make didrocks happy
<seb128> desrt, he was pondering backporting the fix for the bug you discussed the other day or waiting today
<desrt> he works too hard
<desrt> he found that bug on like.. friday?
<desrt> and he can't delay his work until monday? :p
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, btw danilo rolled a new intltool which has been uploaded to Ubuntu and Debian today
<desrt> i saw that!
<desrt> i wonder if he actually fixed the issue properly...
 * desrt checks
<seb128> desrt, btw while you are there, do you have any clue about charsets? ;-)
<desrt> charsets?
<seb128> desrt, 	g_message ("bug.vala:1: Est-ce que tes enfants sont de bons élèves? Ça va pour eux?");
<seb128> desrt, that prints "?" rather than the non-utf8 chars
<seb128> desrt, works if you do CHARSET=UTF-8 bin
<desrt> what's your locale?
<seb128> fr_FR.UTF-8 but mhr3 who reported it use en_US.UTF-8 and I confirmed on a oneiric livecd
<desrt> let me see what happens here
<seb128> desrt, mhr3 said
<seb128>  <mhr3>	seb128, it will have something to do with g_get_charset returning "ANSI_X3.4-1968" as current charset, no matter how i set LC_ALL etc...
<desrt> hum
<seb128> desrt, I've looked a bit to it but dropped due to GNOME updates, I just wanted if you had a clue about it
<desrt> seb128: you have my curiosity
<seb128> desrt, the glib codes parses /usr/share/locale/locale.alias which I'm pretty sure is broken
<desrt> seb128: the glib code that does this stuff is insanely magic
<seb128> since that file states
<seb128> # Note: This file is obsolete and is kept around for the time being for
<seb128> # backward compatibility.  Nobody should rely on the names defined here.
<seb128> # Locales should always be specified by their full name.
<desrt> we have an internal copy of a weirdass library called libcharset
<seb128> but I'm not convinced that's the issue
<desrt> i'm pretty sure it's not
<desrt> i'll look into it
<seb128> desrt, ok thanks
 * desrt suspects that a little bisecting will go a long way here
<seb128> desrt, do you get the issue?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> great, that's a good start ;-)
<seb128> well I tried glib 2.30 on oneiric so it's not a recent issue
<desrt> thanks for the datapoint
<desrt> maybe i'll just go for the direct approach then
<desrt> btw: hit you back for one
<desrt> do you know what is the state of the art for getting entries into /etc/resolv.conf (and keeping them there) when using static entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<desrt> 'uninstall resolveconf'?
<seb128> cyphermox_, ^
<seb128> desrt, I will delegate to our nm maintainer ;-)
<desrt> seb128: this looks like a libc bug
<seb128> desrt, where is doko? ;-)
<desrt> well, hold on
<desrt> ya.  pretty sure it's a libc bug...
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i need doko to review an icedtea plugin patch ;)
<chrisccoulson> doesn't look like he's around today
<desrt> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/831818/
<desrt> codeset: ANSI_X3.4-1968
<desrt> glib is basically passing that value directly from what the libc tells it
<seb128> desrt, indeed, that seems buggy
<desrt> oh.  duh.
<desrt> seb128: there's no bug here at all
<desrt> you simply need to call setlocale (LC_ALL, "");
<desrt> otherwise the locale stuff in the libc is never initialised
<seb128> oh, doh
<seb128> mhr3, ^
 * desrt forgot and did NULL, which is not the same as ""
<seb128> desrt, thanks for spotting it, I just took mhr3's testcase and overlooked that
<desrt> seb128: i basically did the same... setlocale(,NULL); is a no-op :p
<ricotz> seb128, the internal dependencies of librsvg really needs some overthinking, like the -dev package should pull -common and -bin
<seb128> ricotz, why?
<ricotz> -common includes gdk-pixbuf loader
<seb128> right, why is that required for builds?
<ricotz> which is needed for gnome-themes-standard now
<ricotz> to build the gressource file
<seb128> then g-t-s should build-depends on it?
<ricotz> while it is using the new gdk-pixbuf-pixdata converter
<seb128> what component is calling the command which needs the loader?
<ricotz> themes is calling the converter with a svg
<ricotz> but if one installs the -dev package of rsvg it seems reasonable to pull the loader since librsvg itself already depends on libgdk-pixbuf
<ricotz> loader > -common
<seb128> yeah, I'm fine making the dev depends on the bin
<seb128> ups common
<seb128> why do you need -bin?
<ricotz> just to pull in everything
<mhr3> desrt, seb128, but this wasn't needed in previous versions of glib iirc
<seb128> mhr3, I would be surprised if it wasn't
<ricotz> like libglib-dev pulls its -bin or g-i too
<seb128> ricotz, ok, works for me
<seb128> ricotz, I will do that
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> mhr3, desrt: though I agree it seems buggy,    g_message ("Est-ce que tes enfants sont de bons élèves? Ça va pour eux?"); should display fine whatever the local is
<seb128> it's standard utf-8 and we should default to utf-8
<seb128> RainCT, there?
<RainCT> seb128: yeah
<seb128> RainCT, unping, I guess you did you gtk2 patch against 2.24.8? I'm updating to 2.24.10 and your patch doesn't apply but I guess that's because you include http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/gtk/gtkrecentmanager.c?h=gtk-2-24&id=400e53c568be2270d9bd3e19cc76957032959085
<RainCT> seb128: yeah
<seb128> RainCT, yeah, that's it, I sorted it ;-)
<RainCT> ok, cool
<desrt> seb128: i disagree
<desrt> seb128: the libc is in ascii-only mode until you call setlocale()
<desrt> we only know that we are using utf8 because of the LANG environment variable.... and the libc doesn't look at that until setlocale()
<seb128> desrt, well I think glib should default to be utf8
<desrt> seb128: we ask the libc "what is your output locale?"
<desrt> and it says "ascii"
<seb128> it's a bit of a stupid situation
<seb128> you shouldn't have to set a locale to be able to print utf8 chars
<desrt> i think it's a bit dumb that you have to call setlocale() in order to get the obviously-correct behaviour
<desrt> but given that's how it works... i really don't think glib should attempt to hack around that
<desrt> the only thing you may argue is that we should call setlocale() ourselves from inside of glib
<seb128> glib should call setlocale() for you ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> and indeed, you argue that :)
<seb128> :p
<desrt> well
<seb128> you know me well ;-)
<desrt> i thought that we could do some stuff from gtkapplication
<desrt> because every program you see does these 3 lines about setting and binding the gettext domain and setting up the loclae
<seb128> right
<seb128> out of some programs written by english speakers who don't notice they forgot those until a non english user try to use their software ;-)
<desrt> like dconf-editor ;)
<seb128> but yeah, it seems like one of those things most people copy around like autotools :p
<seb128> especially you never know if you need to call setlocale() or bindtextdomain() or both and what they are needed for
<seb128> that's the sort of stuff that should just be handled for you in normal applications
<seb128> i.e gtkapplication could do it for you
<desrt> do not disagree.
<desrt> but it does not presently do so
<desrt> so sucks to be you :)
<seb128> desrt, k, fair enough ;-)
<desrt> seb128: you have me investigating possibilities now :)
<seb128> desrt, good! ;-)
<kenvandine> desrt, sweet :)
 * desrt ponders using application_id as gettext domain
 * desrt wonders if that would work
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, want to do the vala stable serie update when you will have a free slot? ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine: btw, for disk space/feature planning, is it still realistic to have a gwibber in precise that uses gir and webkit-gtk3_
<pitti> _
<pitti> erk
<pitti> ?
<pitti> (accidentally switched keyboard layout)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, perhaps
<kenvandine> pitti, we hit some gir issues in the keyring gir, dobey was going to look at it some more
<kenvandine> dobey, have you had a chance?
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: is the u1 control panel going to switch to the qt version this cycle?
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, haven't heard of hem
<pitti> seb128: I dunno
<dobey> kenvandine: sadly, i haven't. tomorrow for sure.
<dobey> seb128: that was the plan
<seb128> pitti, btw since you are still aorund there are a few updates to do in Debian on the etherpad if you have a free slot one of those days
<kenvandine> dobey, cool
<seb128> pitti, they are mostly easy one, libcroco, pango, shared-mime-info
<pitti> seb128: added to my TODO
<pitti> TB meeting is over, that means bedtime
<pitti> see you all tomorrow!
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<micahg> seb128: anyone working on gimp 2.6.12?
<seb128> micahg: not that I know about, nobody active in the team in any case
<micahg> ok
<tjaalton> should libs using libglade be multiarchified? seems like libglade doesn't find libgnome.so, which breaks gnucash
<tjaalton> bug 922514
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922514 in gnucash "<libglade> libgnome.so: cannot open shared object file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922514
<tjaalton> linking /usr/lib/<triplet>/libglade -> /usr/lib/libglade fixes that, so sounds like yes
<TheMuso> jbicha: Re bug 927801, have you had working audio on this machine before? If so, when?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 927801 in alsa-driver "[, Realtek ALC662 rev1, Green Line Out, Rear] No sound at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927801
<cyphermox_> TheMuso: hey
<cyphermox_> on a similar note to jbicha's bug -- any idea what would cause pulseaudio to stop listing one of the cards? my desktop's main card  (HDA Intel of some sort) is listed in alsa but never shows up in pulse. no errors that I noticed anywhere, but I'll re-check
<TheMuso> cyphermox_: First thing that comes to mind is that something is grabbing the card before pulse does...
<TheMuso> Grrr this hud is pissing me off..
<cyphermox_> hud?
<TheMuso> I have to remember to hold alt down for longer than I would normally.
<jbicha> TheMuso: actually, this week's the first I played with it and I immediately upgraded to Precise
<cyphermox_> I didn't ever manager to make this work :)
<TheMuso> jbicha: ah ok, I've left a comment in the bug.
<TheMuso> cyphermox_: I am running unity trunk.
<cyphermox_> right
<TheMuso> cyphermox_: The appmenu parts haven't landed yet, but the hud UI is in unity trunk/.
<cyphermox_> but I thought +archive/hud would have done the same too
<TheMuso> Well the unity side for the hud stuff has landed.
<cyphermox_> ah
<cyphermox_> bah
<cyphermox_> I already got enough of that scrolling into the left side of the screen to make the launcher pop up to worry about :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-07
<jbicha> I wonder why nautilus doesn't like appindicator today...  fatal error: libappindicator/app-indicator.h: No such file or directory
<TheMuso> jbicha: has the header moved?
<BigWhale> Good morning ...
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning, Martin!
<GunnarHj> pitti: Urgent MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/precise/language-selector/dropped-function/+merge/91770 (language installation broken)
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF :)
<RAOF> How be you?
 * RAOF may also have an ulterior motive; namely https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/gnome-control-center/install-gcm-on-demand/+merge/91767
<RAOF> :)
<didrocks> RAOF: it's quite cold here, otherwise I'm fine, thanks! :)
<RAOF> Yeah, I hear Europe's under a kilometre of ice these days.
<didrocks> a kilometre, at least! :)
<didrocks> (nicely done on g-c-c-!)
<didrocks> and you, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.
<RAOF> I'll be better once that g-c-c stuff lands; asynchronous programming in C?  Why did anyone think that was a good idea? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: do you want it to land today as well?
<RAOF> I don't really mind if it hits the archive today.
<RAOF> It doesn't block anything, it just fixes a bug :)
<RAOF> Actually... maybe I should check if someone's filed a bug that this fixes!
<didrocks> yeah :)
<RAOF> Someone might have noticed that the calibrate button doesn't work :)
<didrocks> heh
<RAOF> There we go.  Now with bug-closing goodness.
<didrocks> awesome, I'll merge it today :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> GunnarHj: sorry about that, uploading now
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: guten Morgen
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have updated all patches, removed the upstream-merged ones and added a lot of new ones.
<tkamppeter> pitti, now I have only a build problem.
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<tkamppeter> pitti, when Linking commandtoescpx it says
<pitti> hey didrocks
<tkamppeter> pitti, ../cups/libcups.so: undefined reference to `fmod'
<pitti> tkamppeter: seems like the Makefiles are missing an -lm ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, when I updated patches I have seen that upstream has pulled a -lm at some place. Will try to edit that patch so that it re-introduces that -lm, after that report an upstream bug.
<pitti> tkamppeter: danke
<tkamppeter> pitti, it works, that was the actual problem. Now you replace-COMMONLIBS-by--lpthreads patch also explicitly adds -lm, as it seems that upstream has newly added the use of fmod(). The problem is not of upstream, but of your patch. Upstream probably has -lm in COMMONLIBS. So the patch simply needed updating to the state of CUPS 1.5.2. There are no real new dependencies, as libm is a standard library. I will commit this change.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, and you, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, CUPS 1.5.2 is ready for upload to Debian and Ubuntu. Can you upload quickly, as larsu wants to apply a patch to CUPS and so he needs the up-to-date state of the package.
<pitti> tkamppeter: uh, lots of new patches
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, can do
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<pitti> tkamppeter: btw, is there a solution for the texttops problem? do you want to add a simple wrapper filter?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I think the wrapper filter would be a good idea. It is not included yet, but to the upload anyway so that larsu can do his patch and also several other bugs get fixed.
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> tkamppeter: that would be in cups-filters anyway, not in cups
<tkamppeter> pitti, this was my thought now, too.
<pitti> E [07/Feb/2012:08:48:25.231185 +0000] [cups-deviced] PID 28781 (usb) crashed on signal 11!
<pitti> tkamppeter: hmm, I had hoped that the new version would magically fix that crash, but seems it doesn't :/
<pitti> tkamppeter: (since you updated the USB patches)
<tkamppeter> pitti, was that crash there before?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, in the previous version as well
<pitti> it happens in the test suite
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti, wie gehts?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> tkamppeter: uploading now, as that isn't a regression (but at some point we need to fix it)
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day!
<pitti> seb128: oh, thanks!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<tkamppeter> pitti, I do not get the crash, as you seem to get it reproducibly, can you investigate it and find out its cause? Thanks.
<pitti> seb128: udisks2 1.91.0 in PPA FYI
<seb128> pitti, great
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, when I run "make check", it has 19 instead of the 18 expected errors, and the extra one is that segfault
<tkamppeter> pitti, I do not have the segfault as during build there does not happen any apport pop-up.
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, it's not caught by apport as it's a local program, not a system one
<pitti> tkamppeter: argh, messed up the Debian upload; need to wait a bit and upload again (just FYI, no action necessary from you)
<rye> hi, me again with a weird unity sound indicator behavior when there is no artwork for the music - http://ubuntuone.com/5QOE36HE3Mp1MXTqKkMvP0
<rye> can somebody check this on their machine / precise, before I submit a bug
<jibel> rye, bug 927733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 927733 in indicator-sound "Mouse on coverart flushes the sound menu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927733
<rye> hm, it was kind of completely different to what I was searching on launchpad :)
<rye> jibel, thank you!
<jibel> rye, yw
<didrocks> smspillaz: hey, how are you?
<slomo> tjaalton: hey, any news on the patch to add the headers, etc to gst-plugins-bad?
<slomo> tjaalton: i'd like to get it in debian soonish if possible
<pitti> seb128: so it seems we'll get most of gnome 3.4 after all
<seb128> pitti, hum, "after all"? we get basically what we decided at UDS
<seb128> pitti, i.e we avoided gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-control-center, etc
<pitti> seb128: hm, I thought we'd use gnome 3.2 plus glib/gtk 3.4, plus maybe some control-center backports
<seb128> we update the platform and standalone applications
<pitti> but seems I misunderstood
<slomo> tjaalton: as you might've noticed i've uploaded new gstreamer packages to debian/experimental yesterday, would be a good idea to get these into ubuntu too
<seb128> pitti, oh, well we said we would see how things go but ideally we would update all the libs and standalone softwares (gedit, eog, evince, etc)
<Chipaca> morning, all. Yesterday morning when I arrived at work I updated and everything was fine. Yesterday evening before leaving I updated again, and now lightdm is all white, and my unity 2d looks like http://ubuntuone.com/3XHDN8BHZNLl66wwmRWdPm ; 3d unity is even worse (no panel, no nothing)
<pitti> seb128: let's hope nautilus doesn't cause trouble (new gvfs, etc.)
<seb128> pitti, they didn't get too crazy and they are close of their freeze so I extended a bit for i.e nautilus where the ratio fixes,crazyness was in the fixes favor by far
<tjaalton> slomo: yes, on my plate. I'll finish it today
<Chipaca> (i've updated just now having arrived at work again and things are still the same)
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
<slomo> tjaalton: thanks :) which part? the patch or getting the new packages in ubuntu?
<seb128> pitti, shouldn't, they will be feature and ui frozen by their next tarballs and nothing crazy is coming
<tjaalton> slomo: the patch at least
<seb128> tjaalton, will you do the gstreamer0.10 and base syncs? they should be direct syncs I think
<tjaalton> seb128: I can do that yes
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<slomo> tjaalton: ok :) for the new packages, this probably makes sense to get into ubuntu because these will most likely be the last gstreamer 0.10 releases (there's new core, base, good, bad, ugly)
<tjaalton> slomo: great
<tjaalton> slomo: so, my diff has libgstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dev and the .install file for it. you wanted some shlibs forcing too?
<slomo> tjaalton: yes
<Chipaca> who should I poke to get this back to a reasonably non-broken state?
<slomo> tjaalton: force it to =${binary:Version} or if you can to >=${binary:Version}, << ${nextUpstreamVersion}
<seb128> Chipaca, can you pastebin a .xsession-errors from the unity-3d session?
<seb128> Chipaca, well pastebin, u1 share
<seb128> Chipaca, whatever suits you to make it available to others ;-)
<Chipaca> seb128: i've got to turn off lightdm, turn on gdm, and change session from there
<Chipaca> seb128: still useful?
<seb128> Chipaca, well your current session will do
<Chipaca> ok, this is unity 2d
<seb128> let's see what is there to start
<Chipaca> http://ubuntuone.com/7eNCeBFs9WAS7YexssdP0r
<Chipaca> man, i love it when our stuff just works :)
<tjaalton> slomo: ok, so if -dev Depends (= ${binary:Version}), stuff built against it will get the same deps?? kinda confused here, never done this before :)
<slomo> tjaalton: no, you need to pass some parameter to dh_makeshlibs
<tjaalton> slomo: ah, ok
<slomo> tjaalton: look at gstreamer0.10's debian/rules for example
<tjaalton> thanks
<slomo> tjaalton: DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_$(gst_lib)
<tjaalton> I'll have a look
<slomo> tjaalton: the -V parameter is what you need
<seb128> Chipaca, ok, seems like you gdk pixbuf loaders are broken
<seb128> Chipaca, did you have an upgrade issue
<seb128> Chipaca, sudo apt-get -f install? does it say everything is ok?
<Chipaca> seb128: no
<Chipaca> seb128: sudo apt-get -f install says everything is ok
<Chipaca> rickspencer3: morning!
<rickspencer3> hi Chipaca
<Chipaca> rickspencer3: ou est-ce bon matin maintenant?
<seb128> Chipaca, can you run gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders and see what it says?
<rickspencer3> Chipaca, bonjour à vous aussi
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut
<seb128> Chipaca, gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders | grep png
<Chipaca> seb128: http://ubuntuone.com/7JehtyjeMecNl4wCjx0aDN
<seb128> does that list libpixbufloader-png.so?
<Chipaca> seb128: a bunch of 'em
<seb128> Chipaca, hum, that seems correct...
<seb128> Chipaca, does "eog /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/assets/scrollbar_handle_vertical.png" work?
<Chipaca> seb128: no
<seb128> Chipaca, what does it say?
<Chipaca> seb128: Unrecognized image file format
<seb128> wth...
<seb128> Chipaca, what arch is that?
<seb128> i386 or amd64?
<Chipaca> i386
<Chipaca> feh of the image works fine
<seb128> "feh"?
<Chipaca> this probably explains why gnome-screenshot didn't work for taking the above screenshot
<Chipaca> zomg fast imlib2 image viewer i favor :)
<seb128> well that's what your .xsession-errors says
<seb128> gnome-session[2192]: Gtk-WARNING: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1413:73: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/assets/scrollbar_handle_vertical.png'
<seb128>  
<seb128> it seems your png loader is borked
<seb128> ls -lh /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so
<seb128> Chipaca, ^
<Chipaca> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18K Feb  6 15:23 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so
<Chipaca> should I reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 just in case?
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> I would like to figure what is wrong before workarounding it
<seb128> others might hit the same bug
<Chipaca> ok
<seb128> Chipaca, so "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so" doesn't return an error?
<Chipaca> seb128: doesn't look like it, looks like info about the loader
<seb128> Chipaca, what about on /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-svg.so
<seb128> ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-svg.so as well
<tjaalton> slomo: with the package revision or just upstream?
<Chipaca> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.5K Jan 25 15:05 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-svg.so
<Chipaca> seb128: also, info about the loader
<seb128> Chipaca, $ strace eog /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/assets/scrollbar_handle_vertical.png 2>&1 | grep loaders
<seb128> well or any png
<Chipaca> ugh, image/vnd.adobe.svg+xml. Hate that mimetype.
<seb128> I just pick that one because it was in your .xsession-errors
<Chipaca> going...
<seb128> Chipaca, do you have a /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache does it list libpixbufloader-png.so?
<Chipaca> full trace is at http://ubuntuone.com/0ix5qyokrxTmQNzTO3vg5b
<slomo> tjaalton: ideally it would be -V "libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 (>= binaryVersion) libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 (<< nextUpstreamVersion)"
<slomo> tjaalton: you have to calculate/get the versions from somewhere though
<tjaalton> slomo: yeah I got it
<Chipaca> seb128: no actual loaders listed (just the cache -- maybe the cache is busted?)
<Chipaca> 5819  open("/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8
<seb128> Chipaca, that seems to be it
<Chipaca> that file is empty
<seb128> Chipaca, can you "sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0\:i386.postinst"
<seb128> well under sudo
<Chipaca> that output stuff, and now i have a non-empty cache
<seb128> ok :-(
<seb128> Chipaca, I guess eog etc will work now
<Chipaca> and now eog works
<Chipaca> yep
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so your cache got screwed for a reason
<seb128> but the postinst worked so it's not buggy
<seb128> Chipaca, thanks, I'm not sure how that happened but I will watch for other reports
<Chipaca> it's not really a cache if the system doesn't work without it, is it? :)
<Chipaca> (but that's a longer conversation, for another day)
<seb128> well, gtk tend to trust caching too much
<seb128> i.e they don't go check if the datas are actually accurate
<Chipaca> it's an easy trap to fall into -- we suffer the same thing often :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Chipaca, well anyway sorry for the issue, your system should be back now
<Chipaca> seb128: anyway, thank you.
<seb128> you're welcome!
<Chipaca> if only getting suspend and xrandr to work again were this straightforward :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, hey, got a sec?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I tried your little trick with rasing an import error in /usr/share/pyshared/gi/_gobject/constants.py
<rickspencer3> but I think I did it wrong
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, basically anything which damages the file will do it, so it's quite hard to get it wrong :)
<rickspencer3> from gi.repository import Gtk
<rickspencer3> caused the exception to be thrown :/
<pitti> rickspencer3: whoops -- it's /usr/share/pyshared/gobject/constants.py
<pitti> sorry if I gave you the other path
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> basically, desktopcouch :/
 * rickspencer3 nukes
<tjaalton> slomo: so something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/832447/ ?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, the new colord in debian, do you plan to sync it? ;-)
<slomo> tjaalton: probably, but there's a debian/control.in ;) does it work as expected?
<rickspencer3> Chipaca, may I assume that there is no gir for dekstopcouch?
<tjaalton> slomo: hah, good point. I'll build test it
<Chipaca> rickspencer3: I think that is a safe assumption
<pitti> gir1.2-desktopcouch-1.0 - Glib-based API for Desktopcouch
<pitti> ^ rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> dang it!
<rickspencer3> oh well
<pitti> seb128: hm, gnome-games reintroduced a clutter dependency on arm, causing FTBFS; but I guess jbicha is going to fix it
<seb128> pitti, I guess so, I can have a look this afternoon if he's not around
<RAOF> seb128: Yeah, I do plan to sync it, but a couple of days stewing in sid first won't hurt it :)
<seb128> RAOF, ok ;-)
<RAOF> I also plan to sync mono; it's bugfixy, and it passes more ARM tests than the current archive version.
<seb128> cool
 * rickspencer3 kicks Gtk + Python
<rickspencer3> no way to get the xid for a widget in Python?
<pitti> no
<pitti> introspectability doesn't go that far, I'm afraid
<pitti> at least not right now
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, hang on, I mixed that up
<rickspencer3> pitti, it's okay, I understand
<pitti> rickspencer3: you can get the xid, it's GdkX11.Window.get_xid(), as in C
<rickspencer3> Gtk doesn't care about me anymore
<rickspencer3> what the, huh?
 * rickspencer3 tries
<pitti> rickspencer3: what doesn't work is using it to set a transient window
<pitti> sorry, it's GdkX11.X11Window.get_xid()
<pitti> (counterpart to gdk_x11_window_get_xid ())
<rickspencer3> pitti, how would I do that for a widget?
<rickspencer3> drawing_area. ???
<pitti> hm, how did you do it before?
<pitti> there should be a way to get the GdkWindow for a GtkWidget
<rickspencer3> drawing_area.get_window().xid
<pitti> gtk_widget_get_window ()
<rickspencer3> I can do drawing_area.get_window()
<pitti> right, so perhaps your_object.get_window().get_xid() ?
<rickspencer3> tried it
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> and Google is coming up empty
<rickspencer3> I get it, Gtk doesn't want me to use it anymore, I can take a hint
<rickspencer3> ;)
<Riddell> pitti: I'm going out, not sure how long for but I've got exhaustion and need to relax I hope to be around for the team meeting later, please text or phone me if the world explodes
<pitti> Riddell: ok, but should be fine
<rickspencer3> I bet if replace the pygame surface with a webkit surface, I'll be able to go faster anyway
<rickspencer3> I'll just need to implement some collision detection and such
<rickspencer3> thanks for the help pitti
 * rickspencer3 lunch -> exercise
<pitti> rickspencer3:
<pitti> XXXX dialog_bugreport XID 67108867
<pitti>         print 'XXXX dialog_bugreport XID', self.w('dialog_bugreport').get_window().get_xid()
<pitti> rickspencer3: however, you must do "from gi.repository import GdkX11"
<pitti> rickspencer3: I suppose that's your missing bit
<rye> hello, i was just asked about whether it is possible to unmap F10 from unity menu. I mapped the menu to F12 but global menu is still being activated and displayed during F10  keypress
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks that worked
 * rickspencer3 back to lunch ;)
<ronoc> mvo, hey, so by just creating a proxy and watching for the packagekit address the service is not launched. how can i force the package kit dbus interface to come up
<smspillaz> didrocks: hi
<smspillaz> didrocks: sorry about the late reply, I was just out for a walk
<didrocks> smspillaz: no worry at all!
<smspillaz> whats up ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I don't have the compiz commit handy for handling configuration, but I just want to change a key (whatever the previous value was) to a new value
<didrocks> smspillaz: I remember the file name, but not the syntax
<ronoc> glatzor,  hey, so by just creating a proxy and watching for the packagekit address the service is not launched. how can i force the package kit dbus interface to come up
<ronoc> glatzor, i'm working on the package kit port of the session indicator
<ronoc> for the even
<smspillaz> didrocks: its the same as the ini syntax
<smspillaz> so
<smspillaz> - s0_foo_bar = baz
<smspillaz> + s0_foo_bar = frobber
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but my question was: is it possible to do it, whatever the previous value was?
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, sorry yeah it is
<smspillaz> if you just do
<smspillaz> +s0_foo_bar = baz;
<smspillaz> it will replace the old one unconditionally
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh that works? awesome :)
<smspillaz> http://wiki.compiz.org/Development/zero-nine/Upgrades
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks!
<didrocks> ah, and a wiki page now :)
<didrocks> thanks again smspillaz ;)
<smspillaz> we've had that for a while, I should link it somewhere
<smspillaz> sure, let me know if you have any troubles
<didrocks> sure
<tjaalton> slomo: ok it should be fine now, though I don't see an shlibs file for the dev package in the package..
<slomo> tjaalton: then it's wrong :) it should be in the runtime package though, not the -dev package
<tjaalton> slomo: oh ok, yes it has one
<slomo> tjaalton: content?
<tjaalton> libgstbasevideo-0.10 0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<tjaalton> libgstsignalprocessor-0.10 0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<slomo> tjaalton: wrong then :)
<slomo> tjaalton: +DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dev += -V "libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 (>= $(gst_version)) libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 (<< $(gst_patch_next))"
<slomo> tjaalton: this should be DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libgstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-0 or something like that
<slomo> tjaalton: it's not for the -dev package
<tjaalton> yeah..
<tjaalton> getting close though, it had all sort of fail in it :)
<ronoc> mvo, I can't test this as I can find a way to bring up the packagkit interface - update-manager is stalling on "waiting for service to start' when i try to do an update
<sil2100> I never thought it would be so hard to find some people willing to test out that packages - but I finally found one person
<seb128> didrocks, btw desrt rolled a new dconf tarball yesterday, want to do the update?
<seb128> sil2100, what packages?
<sil2100> And it seems indeed the black rectangle artifacts are fglrx related
<sil2100> seb128: new comiz + unity packages with the new ABI from tarballs from smspillaz
<sil2100> I asked someone from my team to test it on an nvidia card and those artifacts were not present
<sil2100> I already reported it to Jay yesterday
<seb128> sil2100, weird, should be easy enough to find people to test crack packages, I'm surprised nobody on #ubuntu-unity for example stepped up to do it
<didrocks> seb128: oh? I just cherry-picked the fix and did the tarball
<seb128> didrocks, he rolled one yesterday evening
<didrocks> sil2100: the question is the same than in my email, did you get those artifact with previous compiz or unity?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I didn't
<sil2100> didrocks: my unity and compiz from upstream (as well as the one with HUD) work correctly
<seb128> didrocks, I guess it means "yes" you will do the update? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'm afraid I just worked for nothing :)
<didrocks> he didn't tag the vcs!
<seb128> didrocks, blame desrt!
<sil2100> One problem that I noticed in both my case and the other tester is:
<sil2100> The panel is transparent ;)
<tjaalton> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832521/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, it means that this should be fixed before we roll out the new update
<seb128> oh it's not the first time, I had to ping him about that already this cycle
<didrocks> sil2100: or that the workaround is not working anymore
<sil2100> didrocks: I informed Sam, and he told me to poke Jay - so I did
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, I totally blame desrt :)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you please file 2 bugs?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, me too!
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you can tag them <new_vession>_rc1 please :)
<didrocks> sil2100: (against compiz)
<didrocks> sil2100: also, I'm interested, unity is not just a rebuild for the new ABI?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, that's what I wanted to ask ;) How should I version those packages
<slomo> tjaalton: almost good... now only put the shared libraries into a different package... libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 for example. and not in the main plugins package
<didrocks> sil2100: normally, the versionning I pushed on the vcs should be fine
<sil2100> didrocks: I was using the upstream branch for unity + fix for the ABI you gave me
<tjaalton> slomo: alright
<didrocks> sil2100: just on the bug report, use the "rc1" tag :)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try with current tarball?
<didrocks> sil2100: the 5.2 I pushed to precise
<didrocks> (just to have one moving ground)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll do an update again right now and rebuild, to make sure it happens in the most recent version
<sil2100> Since I'm not sure if there have been any new commits from Friday
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you used 5.2, isn't it?
<didrocks> sil2100: please, only try with released unity version
<didrocks> we don't want to mix compiz and unity updates
<didrocks> we got some issues in the past with that :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I was using unity from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, sounds good! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: is that the right one? ;)
<didrocks> + the additional fix
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> Since without the ABI fix, unityshell wasn't working at all
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> yeah, that's why I pushed a branch for you
<didrocks> for the ABI rebuild :p
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so…
<didrocks> sil2100: let me repush a branch for 5.2
<didrocks> (remove the previous one
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't have to change anything from my packaging btw?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, not really - I just added a new changelog entry so that it mentions the ABI fix
<didrocks> sil2100: wasn't it the case?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, getting a branch for you, one sec :)
<didrocks> "build-dep on latest compiz-dev and libcompizconfig0-dev for ABI break"
<mvo> ronoc: do you have python-aptdaemon.pkcompat installed?
<didrocks> sil2100: lp:~didrocks/unity/ubuntu-compiz0.9.7 for the unity branch, should be what you need now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, to sum up
<didrocks> please file those 2 bugs against compiz, tagged 0.9.7-rc1
<didrocks> reply to my email (mentionning it's a regression on ATI) and CC sam, jay and thumper
 * didrocks hopes we can get some compiz to test as soon as possible
<sil2100> So filing them against compiz, not unity, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds ok? ^
<didrocks> yeah, compiz for now
<didrocks> (as unity didn't change)
<didrocks> then, if it triggers a bug in unity, we will retarget
<sil2100> Right indeed
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<sil2100> No problem ;) This is all a bit confusing to me still, but now I think I know more or less what's going on
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, do not hesitate to ping me if you have any question :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope that we can get a public testing ppa tomorrow
<didrocks> but for that, the fglrx issue has to be worked on
<sil2100> didrocks: should I only fill those bug on lp or also on the compiz main bugtracker?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, only on lp right now (there is no more upstream bug tracker)
<didrocks> pgraner: hey, I was wondering if you had any chance to test the unity package in the ppa with the crash fix?
<pgraner> didrocks, sure did, it worked
<pgraner> didrocks, was just about to ping you
<didrocks> pgraner: ah nice! So I'll push that to precise today :)
<didrocks> thanks for testing
<pgraner> didrocks, no worries
<cyphermox> morning
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<tjaalton> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832603/
<tjaalton> slomo: also http://paste.ubuntu.com/832605/ (don't mind the header..)
<slomo> tjaalton: there's a 0.10 too much in the package name in the shlibs file
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> ah, right
<slomo> tjaalton: the breaks/replaces should be for a fixed version (i.e. the version before the libraries got their own package)
<slomo> tjaalton: the 0.10 in the package name in control.in could be replaced by @GST_API@ or something like that
<slomo> tjaalton: other than that this looks good :)
<tjaalton> yeah I'll fix those
<ronoc> mvo, now I do :)
<ronoc> mvo, should that not be in the distro by default
<mvo> ronoc: if we use it, then yes :) i.e. when the first dependency gets added to it we will pull it in
<ronoc> mvo, ok cool, let me be the first dependency
<tjaalton> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832617/
<ronoc> mvo, how do i kick this off then, an update through update-manager ?
<ronoc> updating sources at the moment but no sign of that address on the system bus
<tjaalton> slomo: what packages were those that could be synced?
<slomo> tjaalton: i don't know, gstreamer0.10 gst-plugins-{base,good,bad,ugly}0.10 maybe... i think everything except good and bad can be synced, these two need manual merging
<slomo> tjaalton: why do you use GST_DEB_ABI instead of GST_ABI?
<mvo> ronoc: hmmm
<tjaalton> slomo: GST_ABI is 0.10, GST_DEB_ABI is 0.10-0
<ronoc> mvo, maybe a restart
<ronoc>  ?
<tjaalton> slomo: gst_deb_abi=$(gst_abi)-0
<mvo> ronoc: meh, given that u-m is not using the compat layer you may well run into that problem that its not firing events in this case on the PK side, only on the aptdaemon side :(
<mvo> ronoc: I will need glatzor to confirm when he is around, but let me poke at the souce a bit
<mvo> ronoc: in what branch is your code?
 * ronoc fetches branch
<tjaalton> slomo: oh, now I notice there's a new patchlevel in -bad.. it'll break the patch
<tjaalton> let me merge it first..
<m4n1sh> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/0.9/0.9.0
<m4n1sh> done with it finally
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ah thanks! I was wondering if you forgot to push it this morning :)
<m4n1sh> seif wanted to do some changed
<m4n1sh> it was failing to build too
<m4n1sh> plus updating README, a gazillion other files, checking 100 times if all builds are fine
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ok, thanks! I'll upload it soon :)
<seif> m4n1sh: i will push some final changes tonight
<seif> didrocks: ^
<m4n1sh> seif: will do another release soon
<didrocks> ok :)
<m4n1sh> seif: atleast let people test it
<didrocks> let's push it that one first!
<m4n1sh> time is pretty less
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> yeah
<m4n1sh> plus i18n is also left
<m4n1sh> testing to make sure that it doesnt crash is the most imp thing
<m4n1sh> didrocks: when uploaded, ping me
<m4n1sh> blog post on the way
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I'm on other stuff right now, but will try to do it today
<m4n1sh> sure
<m4n1sh> mail me or ping either
<m4n1sh> mail works better
<m4n1sh> manishsinha - at- ubuntu
<didrocks> will do!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<ronoc> mvo, lp:~cjcurran/indicator-session/migrate-to-new-apt-api/
<mvo> ronoc: thanks, I'm looking over it now and it appears the PK compat layer is not doing any signal emiting if the application that triggered the activity is talking to the aptdaemon API instead of the PK api, that is of course rather suboptimal
<ronoc> mvo, oh that does not help
<mvo> ronoc: yeah, sorry for that - so the requirements are still the same as last cycle, right? react if transaction finished and show reboot required if need and show available updates (if there are any), correct?
<ronoc> mvo, ideally i would like to know / care about if the user is notified about new updates via command line (through apt-get), update manager, software centre ...
<ronoc> mvo, yes
<ronoc> mvo, at start up i need to check if updates are available
<ronoc> mvo, and be sensitive to when that status changes
<mvo> ronoc: ok, I think the options we have are to extend the PK compat layer to emit the right signals for the status changes
<mvo> ronoc: the initial "what is available" should work already, right?
<ronoc> mvo, i haven't tested it because in that bug glaztor mentions that i should wait for that signal before checking
<ronoc> mvo, this is as far as i got
<ronoc> mvo, i know that there was an issue before whereby i was slowing down the startup because i instantly was checking if updates are available
<ronoc> mvo, should i wait a few minutes before checking
<ronoc> mvo, therefore using packagekit glib lib i will check via pkclient
<mvo> ronoc: that is what e.g. update-notifier was doing, it was using a g_timeout_add_seconds(60 or 90) call (can't remember the exact time)
<ronoc> mvo, ok cool
<ronoc> mvo, just to be make sure and using pkclient is fine to do this
<mvo> ronoc: I would really like to double check with glatzor about this, could you mail him and CC me maybe? just to make sure there is no conceptual problem that I overlooked
<ronoc> mvo, will do
<mvo> thanks!
<ronoc> mvo, does Sebastian work for us ?
<ronoc> can't seem to find him in the dir
<mvo> ronoc: no, he is a contributor
<mandel> when executing 'gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy' I'm getting org.gnome.system.proxy.http enabled false, does that mean that the system is not using the proxy?
<mandel> rodrigo_, hello!
<mandel> rodrigo_, do you know anything about the above ^
<rodrigo_> mandel, we don't use that key anymore, you should check the actual 'host' key, if it's set, we use the proxy, if not, no proxy for httrp
<mandel> ack
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, do you want to update gvfs and gio-networking? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yep, can do; adding to TODO
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> bbl, supermarket
<seb128> pitti, bug #811049 should be fixed by the gvfs update
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811049 in gvfs "gvfsd-ftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_vfs_job_try()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811049
<jbicha> hmm maybe Ubuntu 12.04 will have a startup sound after all
<seb128> jbicha, why?
<chrisccoulson> oh, you're referring to the request for a sound theme designer?
<jbicha> seb128: http://design.canonical.com/2012/02/ubuntu-sound-theme-design/
<rye> hello again, is it possible to remove the "show desktop" from window switcher in unity3d?
<seb128> jbicha, bah :-(
<seb128> rye, no
<rye> seb128, is it known why somebody needs to switch to desktop from alt-tab? Asking to make a weighted statement in case I file a bug
<jbicha> rye: ctrl+alt+d?
<seb128> rye, it was a much requested feature, being able to easily access you desktop
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_, desrt, agateau, Ursinha: meeting reminder in 9 mins
<Ursinha> pitti, roger that
<rye> seb128, hm, interesting. well, for some reason i keep confusing the xterm icon with desktop icon :-/
<seb128> rye, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/924472 is a request to make it configurable
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 924472 in unity "Add option to hide 'Show Desktop' in switcher" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> rye, change one of the icons in your theme?
<dobey> rye: you're using xterm instead of gnome-terminal?
<rye> dobey, no, gnome-terminal, when i used terminator it was worse, i keep looking at the shapes
<dobey> oh
<dobey> what is the show background icon? just a rectangle with a purple area?
<rye> hm, my screenshot tool broke
<seb128> dobey, no, a preview of the default background
<rye> ** WARNING **: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11. Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
<seb128> with a white rectangle around a while bar
<kenvandine> dobey, rb-ubuntuone is missing a dep on python-dirspec
<seb128> rye, they are probably in your Images dir
<dobey> kenvandine: it is? hrmm, ok
<seb128> rye, the keybinding take screenshots and store them without showing the dialog since the update
<rye> seb128, hm, is it supposed to? the Error looks not really nice
<seb128> rye, or run gnome-screenshot -i
<dobey> doh
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> rye, yes, the error is "normal", it tries to talk to gnome-shell first then fallback to the old way
<seb128> hey Riddell, how are you?
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_, desrt, agateau, Ursinha: meeting time
<seb128> rye, it should probably be quiet about it though
<mterry> Heyo
<Riddell> generally good but today I'm tired
<seb128> pitti, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> hey
<Ursinha> o/
<pitti> hello everyone
<pitti> an official welcome to Ursinha to the first Desktop team meeting with her!
<Riddell> hi Ursinha!
<Ursinha> \o/
<didrocks> hey Ursinha
<mterry> :)
<pitti> Ursinha: FYI, we recently agreed to only have a meeting on request, so we actually don't have one on many Tuesdays
<Ursinha> hey guys
 * mterry waves
<Ursinha> pitti, ah, cool
 * agateau waves
<seb128> oh, a mterry, hey
<pitti> so, as you know, next thursday is THE DAY OF RECKONING
<pitti> err, I mean
<pitti> feature freeze
<pitti> and http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team.html is still impressively large
<pitti> so I'd like to go over a subset of specs with you to see what's on track and what's to be deferred
<pitti> want me to start, or any general comments/questions?
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-default-apps
<pitti> one outstanding item here is to re-evaluate banshee
 * desrt builds vala stuff out-of-tree
<pitti> did anyone hear about the status of banshee-GTK3?
 * desrt watches it not break
<desrt> party!
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<pitti> we landed the RB music store for GTK 3 yesterday, for the record
<pitti> seb128, Laney ^
<seb128> pitti, I didn't, check with Laney maybe?
<desrt> seb128: actually, i'm almost more excited about the ACLOCAL_PATH fixes
<desrt> those were in .2 but nobody ever packaged .2 so we didn't get to benefit
<Laney> dobey already proposed a branch to remove it
<pitti> the other is remmina/freerdp, which is currently blocked on a MIR and a new remmina release, but I think that's still on track
<seb128> desrt, I'm glad the new version is working and built ;-) (btw middle of the meeting)
<pitti> (even if it's a little late)
 * desrt stfu
<pitti> Laney: "remove"?
<Laney> from banshee
<seb128> Laney, the question was banshee on gtk3
<seb128> not the store ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, yup, i'm filing bugs now :)
<Laney> oh, I only sasw the immediately preceding line
<seb128> Laney, i.e is banshee going to go gtk3 this cycle still?
<Laney> i am not aware
<pitti> we got a new Mono today which is said to work slightly better on ARM
 * Sweetshark stumbles in a bit late and scans backlog.
<Laney> directhex was at fosdem so perhaps he spoke to someone
<pitti> anyway, just wanted to mention it
<Laney> might be an idea to ping him in #-devel
<pitti> ^ done so
<rye> dobey, show desktop, terminal and terminator - http://ubuntuone.com/4SWNVankmjHeqBhi7jA7RK
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-multi-monitor
<pitti> that's primarily a question for bryceh, will ping him out of band
<pitti> (I don't think he's online)
<seb128> that one is going to be an eastern meeting thing
<pitti> this seems to be a huge collection of "opportunity bugs"
<pitti> so I guess it'll be half-done and should stay fornow
<pitti> and also is bug fix-ish to a large degree
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-text-free-boot
<pitti> this is basically untouched so far
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to have heard from Robert about this one?
<pitti> it seems a likely candidate for moving to Q at this point
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: ^ perhaps you can ask during the Eastern meeting?
<seb128> pitti, not so much, he might be working on it but I doubt it will land this cycle
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<pitti> ok, let's defer that to Eastern meeting
<pitti> moved to Q for now
<seb128> the hard part there will be to make sure vt switch works great an all driver
<seb128> likely not something we can test,fix this cycle
<pitti> actually -- parts of it are simple bug fixes, moved back for now
<seb128> but yeah, check with ROAF or robert_ancell
<pitti> seb128: it's "text free", not "flicker free"
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-desktop-polish
<pitti> cyphermox, didrocks: ^
<seb128> pitti, sorry I was thinking about desktop-p-lock-screen for those switch comments
<pitti> I think we should keep it
<cyphermox> pitti: getting somewhere with fixing the flashing of nm-applet :)
<pitti> seb128: yes, getting to that (but yes, that's definitively Q at this point from my POV)
<didrocks> agreed, it should be kept
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-gwibber-3.4
<pitti> kenvandine: ^
 * pitti fixes the work items, there is no "alpha-3"
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> the actionbox might not happen, which is blocking one of my WIs
<kenvandine> i'll bug njpatel about that again
<pitti> kenvandine: ok; feel free to postpone parts of it
<kenvandine> otherwise it is in good shape
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-lock-screen
<pitti> at this point, I think with Robert's limited time, text-free-boot seems more important and has a better chance of being finished
<pitti> objections to moving this to Q?
<didrocks> seems the right thing to do
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-quickly
<pitti> mterry, didrocks: ^
<didrocks> the lens template is still on track
<pitti> my gut feeling is that the python3 parts sound hard?
<didrocks> but will happen after FF
<didrocks> I guess it's mostly done, mterry?
<pitti> we still are missing quite a bunch of libs there, don't we?
<didrocks> oh python3
<mterry> Python3 isn't happening for P
<didrocks> no :)
<pitti> do we support py2 still, too?
<mterry> Yeah
<didrocks> we have ETOOMANY3 transition :)
<pitti> mterry: ok, can you please postpone?
<mterry> pitti, sure
<pitti> mterry: BTW, we can get xid
<pitti> mywidget.get_window().get_xid()
<pitti> and import gi.repository.GdkX11 (won't work without it)
<pitti> ah, it's "done" already, nevermind
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that being worked on by you or upstream?
<pitti> the eds integration?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - m_conley_away is currently working on that
<pitti> gets a little tight for FF, though? but I guess we'll get new tbird versions after that anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, should we keep or move to Q?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<chrisccoulson> we should keep this one :)
<pitti> ack
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-zeitgeist
<pitti> didrocks: ^ this seems well on track, but a few new features, too?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm just pushing gnome-activity-journal right now
<didrocks>  /!\ it's really "raw"
<pitti> ok, so on track?
<didrocks> but from my testing, some features are working
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-control-center-cleanup
<pitti> that's a big one
 * seb128 hides
<pitti> we'll almost certainly have to drop stuff
<pitti> for my part, I propose we'll keep language-selector for P instead of the region panel
<pitti> the underlying plugin support is ready
<kenvandine> my WI on that is trivial, i'll just knock that out today
<pitti> but the current WIP branch doesn't do ibus configuration and we still need to sort out teh fontconfig bits
<pitti> so it woudl still be quite a regression
<tjaalton> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832840/
<Sweetshark> yes, slightly OT: grekh contributed a furst few patches to LibreOffice. Awesomeness abound! ;)
<kenvandine> scratch that, i'll do it along with the sound panel upload when it is ready
<Sweetshark> ups
<seb128> pitti, there is no so much there
<seb128> pitti, we can probably drop those
<seb128> [robert-ancell] discuss upstream dropping the screen capplet (2.6 of the google doc spec): INPROGRESS
<seb128> well it's being discussed
<mterry> The interesting changes for the power panel (hibernation/certification) should be postponed
<seb128> so it's basically DONE, we didn't say we would land that
<seb128> mterry, what about "[mterry] change the power capplet to add checkboxes to enable,disable suspend and hibernate (2.3):"
<pitti> mterry: yes, I agree
<seb128> and "|mterry] add a "show battery in the top bar" option to the power capplet (2.3):"
<mterry> Oh, I can knock that out before next thursday.  /me makes note
<pitti> seb128: I. e. we'll keep the screen capplet as it is, or we'll drop it?
<mterry> except, should say "menu bar"  :)
<seb128> pitti, keep it as it is
<seb128> mterry, thanks, both changes?
<pitti> seb128, mterry: can I ask you to update the blueprint while I go on and annoy others? :-)
<mterry> pitti, yup
<mterry> seb128, hm?
<pitti> cheers
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-mozilla-upgrade-experience
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems the plugin upgrade one works fairly well now?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, we can close that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: IMHO the current "plz restart me" notification is quite fine, do you think we should still work on this for p?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, i don't think we need to change that for p. it would be nice to have one for plugin updates, but that's a fairly trivial task
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so the first five are "postpone", and you add a new WI for plugins?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, the plugin one is the first item
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, I see; can you please postpone/update the others?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-one-conf
 * pitti sees didrocks burst out in tears
<mterry> :)
<pitti> I think we can leave it for P now, for some parts which didrocks might get to in his CFT?
<didrocks> pitti: i did some, but other teams postponed their work
<didrocks> so I have little hope TBH :/
<didrocks> but yeah, if I can have time at the eow
<didrocks> I can maybe hope for ubiquity integration
<sil2100> I'm just testing the troublesome packages on the open radeon drivers
<seb128> sil2100, we are in a meeting
<sil2100> Ah, ok, sorry ;)
<pitti> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-greeter
<seb128> sil2100, use #ubuntu-unity maybe, it's rather a topic for that channel anyway
<mterry> So the greeter has a few features on the table
<pitti> mterry: a messaging indicator for the greeter!?
<mterry> pitti, heh, yeah
<mterry> That's likely to be postponed
<pitti> what's that all about anyway?
<mterry> I'm finishing up my branch to fix the lightdm parts necessary to get the keyboard indicator back
<pitti> . o O { it's by far not "light"dm any more, it's back to a full GNOME session :) }
<mterry> So the keyboard indicator will make it
<pitti> right, that was almost in, and only a couple of fixes away
<mterry> pitti, well, the greeter is the heavy part
<pitti> cyphermox: ^ what about the network indicator?
<mterry> pitti, yeah, but I've been in test-writing hell, augmenting the fake X server
<pitti> I guess that'd need some adaptions, as we e. g. shouldn't have per-user connections in the greeter, only system-wide ones
<cyphermox> pitti: considering dropping that, in fact\
<mterry> pitti, the messaging indicator is just a little icon next to names if the user's messaging indicator in their session is blue
<cyphermox> the actual benefit isn't for the vast majority of users
<pitti> cyphermox: right, that's what I thought, too
<cyphermox> (e.g. vast majority probably using only one user on their system, or if not they probably don't need special networks to login either)
<pitti> you can configure it just fine in ubiquity and the running session
<cyphermox> I'll go ahead and update it
<pitti> cyphermox: update == drop?
<cyphermox> yes
<pitti> ok, that was my list
<pitti> thanks everyone
<pitti> I know it's annoying, but I rather keep track of it early than going through the FFE bureaucratics
<pitti> and I at least like to know what's going on :)
<pitti> AOB?
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed
<slomo> tjaalton: i
<slomo> tjaalton: i'm done for today, please write me a mail with the patch :) slomo@debian.org for example
<tjaalton> slomo: ok, sure
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> thanks everyone ;)
<pitti> dobey: NB that python-dirspec is in universe, needs a MIR
<pitti> so, thanks everyone!
<dobey> pitti: i already did the mir, it should be approved and move over once something depends on it
 * mterry notes that he will do a MIR sweep this week
<pitti> dobey: ah, thanks
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dirspec/+bug/913908
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 913908 in dirspec "[MIR] dirspec" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pitti> dobey: right, rb-u1 does now, so that part is done
<pitti> dobey: nice, that was fast :)
<dobey> pitti: yeah, though i see it is depwait on it now
<didrocks> mterry: no MIR sweep! You will again assign some to me :)
<dobey> rhythmbox-ubuntuone is depwait on python-dirspec, that is
<mterry> didrocks, you want some?  can do
<didrocks> mterry: be warned! you will have the gnome-activity-journal soon :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: speaking of which, uploaded ^
<dobey> pitti: how do i resolve that? :)
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> seif: m4n1sh: so polishing now? (it's still a bit rough ;)). I tried some features that worked. However, there are tons of gtk warning on the CLI and make clean remove configure and other files (seems to be linked to make distclean) :/
<RainCT> didrocks: Hey. Shouldn't that upload have been activity-log-manager?
<pitti> mterry: hm, why is it fix released? it's still in universe
<pitti> dobey: ^ FYI
<seif> didrocks: i am on it
<seif> didrocks: will fix the treeview stuff
<didrocks> RainCT: is it diferent?
<didrocks> different*
<didrocks> seif: thanks
<mterry> pitti, don't know.  doko uploaded it...
<pitti> promoting again
<RainCT> didrocks: yeah, activity-log-manager is the privacy thing, gnome-activity-journal shows you what you did each day (and is still in python)
<pitti> mterry, dobey: ok, promoted; that should resolve the depwait
<dobey> pitti: so i should just click retry now then?
<pitti> dobey: no, not yet, needs a publisher run
<didrocks> RainCT: urgh, sorry, will fix that
<pitti> dobey: did it fail, or is it depwait?
<dobey> pitti: depwait
<pitti> dobey: that'll resolve itself
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<m4n1sh> didrocks: activity-log-manager and gnome-activity-journal are separate apps :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: hey. cool
<m4n1sh> didrocks: if you have time, can you look into src/Makefile.am CLEAN, DISTCLEAN and MAINTAINERCLEAN sections
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ok :)
<m4n1sh> maybe I have something messed up
<m4n1sh> didrocks: how many binary packages did you create? I suggest two
<m4n1sh> one for standalone and other for integration one
<didrocks> m4n1sh: you mean, one for the cc-panel?
<didrocks> can be, if zg is going to be used in other env
<m4n1sh> yup
<m4n1sh> in case it is not compiled with --with-ccpanel
<m4n1sh> it gives only a single desktop file and alm executable
<m4n1sh> and when compiled with --with-ccpanel
<m4n1sh> 2 deskto files
<m4n1sh> one executable
<m4n1sh> and one .so file
<m4n1sh> didrocks: .so can be in -common package, one for executable and it's desktop file, and one for  .so file and it's deskop file
<didrocks> m4n1sh: it's a little bit too much for a small package like that :)
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> I am just suggesting
<didrocks> m4n1sh: well, if it's not compiled with --with-ccpanel, people can redo the packaging
<m4n1sh> you know packaging better
<didrocks> we are not gentoo :)
<m4n1sh> lol
<m4n1sh> but atleast make sure that the standalone executable is not installed by default
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> any reason it shouldn't ?
<m4n1sh> it is not needed
<didrocks> ok
<m4n1sh> the ccpanel integration needs only .so file
<m4n1sh> and the corrosponding desktop file
<didrocks> ok, will separate like that then
<m4n1sh> yup
<m4n1sh> g-c-c integration one needs .so file and data/alm-ccpanel.desktop
<didrocks> ok thanks :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: you might want to check it out before uploading
<m4n1sh> by building in your local chroot and installing it manually
<didrocks> m4n1sh: hum, that's already what I'm doing for every packages I have
<m4n1sh> I am not a great packager, just learnt basics
<didrocks> I think I can deal with my packages, but thanks :)
<m4n1sh> seif: you need to work on the UI part and removing the glib warning. you are the treeview geek
<seif> dude i know
<m4n1sh> before 13th
<seif> i am finishing something here quickly
<m4n1sh> or else we will miss feature freeze
<seif> i need to finish it before friday :P
<m4n1sh> as UI improvements as not bug fixes
<pitti> good night everyone!
<desrt> didrocks: your defaults stuff is working now?
<desrt> pitti: cheerio
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, working wonderfully! thanks :)
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<desrt> didrocks: did i see you volunteering in a bug to write some documentation? :)
<didrocks> desrt: I was afraid it was going to turn out like that :)
<didrocks> desrt: ok, will do!
<desrt> :D
<seb128> hum, bug #927826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 927826 in unity "When a folder bookmarked in Nautilus is deleted, it doesn't disappear in the Unity quicklist inmediatelly" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927826
<seb128> I wonder if nautilus or unity is to blame ;-)
<didrocks> saw that one, not really sure TBH :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, still there?
<seb128> tkamppeter, he said good night a bit earlier
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, so I will ask him tomorrow.
<nessita> hello all! any advice who I can ask about GLib.spawn_async segfaulting on an updated precise install?
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hola seb128 :-)
<seb128> nessita, stacktrace? usually pitti if that's a pythonish issue, you can try desrt if that's a glib issue
<nessita> seb128: hum not sure if this is in the python side or glib
<nessita> perhaps I should try the same code snippet on C, right?
<seb128> nessita, can you share a testcase or pastebin a stracktrace?
<seb128> nessita, ideally yes
<seb128> but maybe share your python code and a stacktrace to start?
<nessita> seb128: the code snippet I'm running is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832910/, let me paste the output of strace
<nessita> output of strace  is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832911/
<seb128> nessita, sorry by stacktrace I meant gdb bt
<nessita> seb128: can do that, let me try
<nessita> seb128: got the segfault in gdb, besides bt you want something else?
<nessita> gdb bt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832916/
<desrt> seb128: did you ever get a chance to look at the dconf write-on-login stuff?
<seb128> desrt, not yet, will do after feature freeze
<desrt> (pitti's blog post just brings this back into my mind)
<seb128> nessita, hum, quite some python code and no symbol in there...
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832910/ do you see anything wrong in there? ;-)
<nessita> seb128: right, I may need to install the dbg packages to debug further...
<nessita> desrt: besides the seg fault that code is triggering :-P
<desrt> i like it!
<desrt> it's the environment
<desrt> drop the envp= argument and it stops crashing
<desrt> (note that it's not necessary to do this: the current environment is already used by default)
<nessita> desrt: wow...
<nessita> desrt: why would passing the env make it segfault?
<desrt> well, that's the next question :)
<nessita> ah :-)
<desrt> oh
<desrt> os.environ in python is a dictionary
<desrt> g_spawn_async() wants an array of 'KEY=VALUE' strings
<nessita> desrt: uuuhhhhh...
<desrt> i'm guessing something is implicitly arrayifying the dictionary (which probably results in a list of the keys, without values) and passing that
<nessita> right
<nessita> desrt: the crash makes sense now
<nessita> desrt: thanks * a lot *
<desrt> still shouldn't crash :/
 * desrt will try to reproduce it in a more simplified situation and figure out who is crashing
<nessita> desrt: well, it glib is asuming that a = char will be in the string, it may crash
<desrt> nessita: no problems :)
<nessita> if* glib is...
<desrt> nessita: indeed
<desrt> the backtrace seems to imply that the crash is happening in python-land though
<nessita> seb128: THANKS you saved me like tons of debugging time (already a day debugging this)
<desrt> so that may not be the whole story
<nessita> desrt: need me to fill a bug or something?
<desrt> nessita: i'm not sure which component is to blame, so i'll keep digging
<nessita> desrt: thanks a lot, let me know if I can help somehow
<seb128> nessita, thanks to desrt
<desrt> will do
<nessita> seb128: I did, but you redirected me to him ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt is always a sure bet ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<desrt> didrocks: g'night
<didrocks> have a good evening desrt!
<desrt> nessita: fascinating.  it looks like this bug is specific to GLib.spawn_async()
<nessita> desrt: I feel special!
<desrt> nessita: the binding for some useful functions in glib (not gobject, gio) are hard-written because they don't have gobject-introspection support at that level
<desrt> and there is a bug in this particular hand-written code
<nessita> what are the chances for me hitting that...
<desrt> 100% now that it's done ;)
<nessita> lol
<seb128> mterry, btw what happened to the unity-greeter post a2 release?
<mterry> seb128, I'm waiting for the designer folks to demo the latest scrolling/look-and-feel to Mark for sign off.  didn't want to push something then have to change it immediately.  let me ping them
<seb128> mterry, no hurry I was just wondering if you were blocked on something, I think better to land what is in if we can an do another upload later with the remaining stuff like keyboard
<mterry> seb128, yar, I'm not blocking on keyboard.  That doesn't require any unity-greeter side changes anyway (except to uncomment the calls to lightdm)
<seb128> mterry, ok
<desrt> didrocks: hey!  stop working!
<didrocks> desrt: I know, I had to fix something :)
<desrt> nessita: bug is here, in case you are interested in following it (although it doesn't affect you anymore): https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669594
<ubot2> Gnome bug 669594 in general "bug in gspawn sequence-of-strings checking" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nessita> desrt: great, thanks!
 * didrocks really runs now
 * desrt wonders when seb128 is going to go back from EST to CEST
 * desrt hopes never
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm; switched to ItemType.GENERIC_SECRET instead of ITEM_GENERIC_SECRET in gwibber, and still no accounts showing up. did they show up for you after that?
<kenvandine> dobey, no... that was what i told you :)
<kenvandine> it still didn't work
<dobey> ah ok
<kenvandine> but it got further
<dobey> got further?
<kenvandine> i think there is a type not exposed
<kenvandine> in the gir
<kenvandine> gnomekeyring gir problem
<kenvandine> i think
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> *** glibc detected *** python: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x0a8a9ba0 ***
<dobey> fun times :(
<kenvandine> like it gets a struct of an unknown type
<kenvandine> for the results
<desrt> more pygi issues?  i love it!
<dobey> nice; yay gtk/glib/pygi :(
<dobey> man i really do not like trying to debug memory issues in things which i apparently can't run under valgrind
<dobey> oh yay. it's crashing in gnomekeyring :)
<dobey> kenvandine: is gwibber-accounts doing funky multiprocess/threading insanity?
<BigWhale> dobey, wait until you see what is gwibber doing now.. :>
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> anyone on 12.04 know why print screen has stopped working?
<czajkowski> I can hear the camera click noise but nothing happens
<BigWhale> oh true
<BigWhale> the click and the flash are here
<BigWhale> but no save dialog ... bummer
<desrt> nessita: thanks for the report.  it's fixed now.
<nessita> desrt: so fast? awesome
<desrt> nessita: will be a while before the fix is in the distro, i imagine
<nessita> right
<desrt> seb128 could probably be convinced to make a vendor patch for it, but i doubt it's necessary since it's very easy to avoid the problem
<kenvandine> dobey, there is some blocking going on in the dispatcher that causes a problem for gwibber-accounts
<kenvandine> but BigWhale and i are making the threading not suck now
<kenvandine> rahter... suck less
<dobey> kenvandine: i wonder if that's what is causing the crashing i'm seeing
<BigWhale> kenvandine, hey now! It won't suck at all. :>
<kenvandine> BigWhale, nah, it'll suck less :)
<kenvandine> it is still python threads
<BigWhale> you have a point there
<BigWhale> :>
<kenvandine> BigWhale, i think my branch is working now
<kenvandine> 10m and no crashes
<kenvandine> and no blocking trying to launch gwibber-accounts while doing a refresh
<BigWhale> do push :)
<BigWhale> my record is still 2m42s :>
 * kenvandine removes break points before pushing :)
<seb128> desrt, nessita: I will let pitti deal with it, he handles pygobject
<kenvandine> BigWhale, pushed
<kenvandine> BigWhale, in fact, i think it has been over 20m and no crashes :)
<kenvandine> the ultimate test (besides not crashing) is opening gwibber-accounts during a refresh
<BigWhale> I have a conflict ... wtf? I'll just rename .OTHER
<kenvandine> now that the service is much more async, the debug logging is a bit of a disaster
<BigWhale> kenvandine, we just have to make another logger for the threads
<BigWhale> so it is easier to track
<kenvandine> another added benefit here is the messages don't hit the client in one massive chunk
<BigWhale> sort of easier
<BigWhale> yeah they come in batches now
<kenvandine> they trickle in more, so the model gets updated in smaller chunks and less likely to hang the UI
<BigWhale> my UI is black?!
<kenvandine> real    29m49.896s
<kenvandine> and crash :(
<BigWhale> still?
<BigWhale> damn
<kenvandine> no references to dee or gee
<kenvandine> there is all the libicu stuff though
<BigWhale> When python crashes it crashes hard. :>
<dobey> kenvandine: so uh, do the plugins get created in threads?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: ping?
<kenvandine> dobey, yes
<kenvandine> istantiated inside a thread
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess that's the problem then. and i'm surprised it doesn't crash sooner than me clicking "Add' in the accounts dialog
<Sweetshark> !seen jasoncwarner_
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<dobey> how does one grab the gdk lock these days?
<dobey> Sweetshark: i guess it'll be a couple hours before he pops up still
<Sweetshark> dobey: k
<dobey> so dealing with threads and gtk+ in python these days is probably more of an atrocity than normal i guess?
<kenvandine> dobey, we are trying to figure that stuff out now
<kenvandine> dobey, the service plugins don't get instantiated from gwibber-accounts though
<kenvandine> it gets the properties over dbus
<kenvandine> which is what is hanging for you now
<dobey> kenvandine: the gui does.
<dobey> no, it's not hanging. well, the existing accounts loading might be hanging i guess
<kenvandine> i don't think so...
<dobey> what i'm getting is a crash
<dobey> when the gui for adding an account is initialized
<dobey> and it's crashing when it calls gnomekeyring
<dobey> i commented out the gnomekeyring bit, and it doesn't crash
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: hey man
<dobey> in the statusnet plug-in
<kenvandine> the plugin doesn't get loaded but the gtk module for it does
<dobey> right
<dobey> and those are in threads?
<dobey> or no?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> those aren't
<dobey> then why is gnomekeyring crashing there?
<kenvandine> no idea
<dobey> anyway, my branch is updated and pushed
<dobey> if you run gwibber-accounts from it, and try to add a statusnet account, it crashes :(
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: have a minute?
<jasoncwarner_> sure
 * bryceh waves
<jbicha> seb128: are you still around?
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<jbicha> seb128: libgdata only adds symbols, it's not removing anything or bumping the soname so maybe it doesn't need to be tested in the PPA first?
<seb128> jbicha, why do you want to update it?
<jbicha> seb128: newer gnome-documents needs it
<seb128> hum ok
<mterry> seb128, heyo.  After FF when I'm supposed to be doing bug fixes, if you see the occasional system settings bug that needs investigating, feel free to assign to me
<mterry> Not that you wouldn't anyway, but just saying  :)
<seb128> mterry, hey, system settings like gnome-control-center?
<mterry> yar
<mterry> seb128, since we're a little undermanned there
<seb128> mterry, sure, can do ;-)
<seb128> mterry, thanks for suggesting it!
<seb128> mterry, otherwise I try to keep http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/precise.html filed
<seb128> so feel feel to pick stuff there and assign them to you
<mterry> seb128, ah yes.  :-/  That damned list that never goes down
<mterry> I like how rls-p-tracking bugs are on same page now
<seb128> mterry, you can blame chrisccoulson, he spams it from firefox testsuit issues :p
<seb128> mterry, but I've also something to do with it, I'm taking care of refilling it in case somebody gets bored and want to grab a bug, it would be a shame if the list was empty in that case ;-)
<dobey> kenvandine: can we ship crashy gtk3 gwbiber-accounts for feature freeze, and then fix it afterward? ;)
<kenvandine> we can always request a FFE
<kenvandine> don't know if we'll get it :)
<dobey> right
<dobey> i'd like to fix the layout issues, but it's hard when keyring is crashing :(
<dobey> i wonder if it's crashing because of threads or because libgnomekeyring is broken
<kenvandine> i think it is libgnomekeyring being broken
<kenvandine> but i can't prove it
<RAOF> libgnomekeyring will die if you try to access it from anything but the main thread.
<RAOF> This is a stupid behaviour change a couple of releases ago; it used to work fine.
<kenvandine> gwibber-accounts itself isn't doing any threading
<seb128> RAOF, it's not a behaviour change as it, they started using libdbus which has that issue
<RAOF> Well, from the point of view of all my keyring-using apps it *was* an annoying behaviour change :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I remember the cycle where it landed the "fun" it was to debug
<seb128> kenvandine probably remembers as well :p
<dobey> well, just because everything locked up solid using 100% cpu doesn't mean it was a behavior changes ;)
<kenvandine> grr
<kenvandine> too well
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> yes we remember it well
<kenvandine> dobey, so accounts doesn't use threads, but there is code in there that uses the gwibber.microblog.util.keyring module
<kenvandine> which does the global locking stuff
<dobey> global locking as in GIL?
<kenvandine> perhaps since this is executed independently, it should be copied for accounts use
<kenvandine> that was the fix for that 100% cpu use
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> it's nasty ctypes hack
<seb128> cyphermox, I've dupped the bug you reassigned to libappindicator from bug #903200
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903200 in libappindicator "underscore in network names disappear when entering more networks" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903200
<seb128> cyphermox, it should maybe be tracked for precise
<kenvandine> dobey, yup... worked great :)
<kenvandine> pitti rocked it!
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> so that helps for the service
<kenvandine> but we really don't need that for accounts
<chrisccoulson> i'm so glad that my messaging indicator isn't changing colour for bug mail now :)
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, i don't see where accounts is using it
<kenvandine> dobey, magic
<kenvandine> look in the gtk modules
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF bryceh TheMuso anything for meeting? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-02-07
<kenvandine> dobey, oh
<kenvandine> it isn't :)
<kenvandine> so that should rule out hacks and threading issues
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not from me.
<dobey> well, i wouldn't rule anything out yet :)
<kenvandine> dobey, hehe :)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Nor from me.
<dobey> for all i know there's an "import oh.hi.multiprocessing" hidden somewhere :-/
<kenvandine> dobey, not in my branch :)
<kenvandine> we are killing that shit with a very big axe
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> looks like killing off the use of pycurl too
<dobey> maybe merging the two branches just fixes it then ;)
<dobey> though i'm sure there's conflicts, and i really don't want to deal with that
<dobey> well, first problem; why is it not even loading the accounts
<dobey> wtf.
<kenvandine> dobey, when i tried that the other day, it wasn't getting a valid result from the keyring
 * kenvandine needs to run, be back in a couple hours
<kenvandine> :)
<bryceh> heya jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh feeling better?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, pitti had asked about the multimonitor spec this morning; to answer, yes, the work items really just bugs we want to focus on, not anything FF-critical
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, still not 100% but back to work and drinking fluids
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I meant to do another run through to test the bugs specific to unity last week, but got sidetracked into other bugs and didn't get to it
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, the remaining X bugs on that blueprint are mostly intricate/difficult things that may not fit in this cycle but I'd like to keep working on them and hopfully get a few knocked off
<bryceh> working on an arrandale-specific dp/docking station MM issue today
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: thanks...how is mm and projectors looking right now? saw tim tweet some frustrtaions about projectors last night (haven't gotten specifics yet)
<bryceh> hmm, missed that
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, again, I haven't had a chance to do a run through of all the tests again like I did pre-christmas so can't give an accurate comparison yet.  However judging from the bug queue things don't look too bad
<bryceh> either that, or folks haven't been reporting bugs ;-)
<achiang> micahg: does firefox depend on libnss? it's not listed explicitly in the dependencies but i'm wondering if i'm missing something...
<micahg> achiang: no, it uses an internal copy
<achiang> micahg: ok, thanks. (and isn't that against policy?)
<micahg> achiang: well, it's updated every 6 weeks and for any CVEs, so it's manageable
<achiang> micahg: got it, thx
<jbicha> hmm, the new gnome-documents looks bad in Ambiance but I guess I'll push anyway
<jbicha> can't very well report bugs for problems that aren't in Ubuntu yet
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-08
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, oh is see what you mean about the password entry size - it seems to be happening everywhere though
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: yo
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: so those merges for xig -- anything I need to do for them ?
<smspillaz> the compiz tests fail without them :)
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, looking
<robert_ancell> oh, I didn't see your response
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, ah, right.  What you really should do is the server should connected to the destroyed signal for the resources and remove them that way
<robert_ancell> so you're explicitly destroying the references from both sides, but the server should be implicitly destroying them
<robert_ancell> (or the other way around).  The patch has both the server and client responsible which is dangerous if one of them gets out of sync
<robert_ancell> make sense?
<smspillaz> kind of
<smspillaz> hang on
<robert_ancell> so there's two ways we can do this - the client destroys itself, and the server detects that and destroys all its resources, or the client destroys all its resources then itself, and the server doesn't care
<smspillaz> (from the internal POV I assume)
<robert_ancell> yes
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: so I think the best way to handle this is to have a XigClientResource which XigSelection and XigDrawable inherit
<robert_ancell> yes
<smspillaz> and then XigClientResource just has a pointer back to the owner which can be queried by the serer
<smspillaz> *server
<smspillaz> so when the client goes away the server can listen and clean up
<robert_ancell> the server doesn't really even need that
<smspillaz> I don't really have time to work on that today
<robert_ancell> np
<smspillaz> (just needed a status update)
<robert_ancell> I'll have a look if I've got time
<smspillaz> scarce resource apparantly
<robert_ancell> indeed :)
<robert_ancell> smspillaz, note you can leave resources behind after quitting, but I'm not 100% how the protocol allows that (e.g. settings a background pixmap then quitting)
<smspillaz> robert_ancell: as long as the resource is copied into another client ownership then yes
<RAOF> Bah.  The one day I want to do some data manipulation and LibreOffice Calc won't start.
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> jbicha: did you see the gnome-games FTBFS on arm?
<pitti> seems the clutter stuff crept back in, was that due to a bad merge, or due to the new upstream versin?
<jbicha> pitti: I saw it but I didn't understand it
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> it's a Didier! bonjour
<didrocks> pitti: I hope it's the good one! :) How are you pitti?
<pitti> no, it's the awesome one!
<pitti> I'm quite fine, thanks!
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> quite funny if your gtimelog says "Total work done: 2 h 6 min" at this hour already
 * didrocks hugs pitti. It's half past seven and you are already here for 2 hours?
<pitti> yeah, got up with Netti this morning (5:30)
<pitti> yesterday I slept until 8:15 (some backlog from the weekend), I guess that sufficiently refreshed me
 * pitti gives back a bunch of powerpc/armel build failures due to arch skew
<pitti> RAOF: want me to sync colord?
<pitti> well, I guess you can sync yourself, too
<RAOF> Yeah.  I was going to let it stew in sid for a while.  There's no urgent reason to sync it, is there?
<pitti> RAOF: well, you tell me :)
<RAOF> I don't _think_ there is :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, was that unity change to keep the launcher visible uploaded?
<pitti> didrocks: I just rebooted, and now it doesn't go away any more
<pitti> and my windows are under teh launcher
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the strut is not set only at startup
<didrocks> that's why the "my windows are under the launcher"
<pitti> this is a pretty nasty regression now
<didrocks> well, it should be fixed in a few :)
<pitti> ok, merci
<pitti> didrocks: so, no need for the big "revert" club?
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't spot it (as I only did change the default value) as nobody reported it before (it should have been there with "always locked launcher") and I had to run unity-2d in the same session to test my settings change
<didrocks> but! unity-2d set the strut and didn't unset it
<pitti> ah, I can work around by re-enabling the autohide option
<didrocks> so then, when I tested unity, I was thinking eveyrthing is fine : )
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's only at startup, and no, no need for big revert
<didrocks> if we need everytime to reboot a session to recheck everything, I'm afraid of the cost of testing
<didrocks> especially with 2d/3d, that's why I tried on the same session
<didrocks> didn't thought that the struct can be set by one and kept :/
<BigWhale> kenvandine, Gwibber survived overnight test ...
<pitti> didrocks: btw, when will you upload the next major unity release?
<pitti> didrocks: looking at precise-fixes-report, 41 to go; want to know how much time I have :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, thursday in a week, for feature freeze :)
<pitti> that's tough!
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> oh, I hope we can have a compiz release first
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the unity upload, that was fast
<didrocks> pitti: yw ;)
<pitti> reproduces nicely in a guest session, so easy to test
<didrocks> pitti: well, guest session is taking 4 minutes on my computer to setup
<pitti> !
<pitti> how's that?
<didrocks> and when I'm back the whole screen is black
<pitti> didrocks: I meant, I'm happy to test it again once it built
<didrocks> 2 Go of RAM
<didrocks> (so swapping with thunderbird opened and chromium I guess)
<pitti> is that the guest session specifically, or any extra sessino?
<didrocks> and when going back, the nvidia blob driver isn't nice
<didrocks> pitti: any extra session, I really think it's a memory issue
<didrocks> and my disk is slower and slower I guess
<didrocks> (almost dying :))
<didrocks> so I get regular X crashes on ETOOMANYWRITES
<didrocks> pitti: this time I disconnected from my session to test it, but more testing is really appreciated :)
<pitti> cyphermox: do you plan to merge modemmanager with Debian? they have 0.5.1, while we still have a git snapshot
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, are you still around?
<rickspencer3> pitti, TheMuso instead of uploading a half-tested ALSA, why not use the community QA team to confirm that it works well before uploading?
<pitti> you could put it into the ubuntu-desktop or sound testing PPA
<pitti> but I figure the user space side should be less harmful than the kernel side of .25, and we already have that anyway
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, I replied to TheMuso's email and cc'ed jono asking him to coordinate with the community team
<rickspencer3> we may as well have some test cases and do some rigorous testing before uploading it for everbody
<rickspencer3> breaking sound has a significant impact on velocity ;)
 * rickspencer3 mulls various jokes using the phrase "sound barrier"
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yeah fair call, but having looked at the changelogs, upstream code is fixes for the most part, userspace wise anyway, as pitti says, the kernel side is not aplicable here. I am more concerned about me ahving broken something with packaging, which would be relatively easy to fix anyways.
<TheMuso> And I've been running the 2 core pieces here for a day or so now anyway.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, none the less, I think it wuold be good practice to do some formal testing first
<rickspencer3> people get really upset when we break sound
<rickspencer3> for instance, I get cranky when I can't watch my Taylor Swift videos
 * micahg assumes rickspencer3 isn't maching the process
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: uhm...que?
<rickspencer3> hi jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: sorry, my IRC taylor swift alarm went off...
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, salut, ca va bien ?
<rickspencer3> oui, je vais bien, et tois?
<seb128> rickspencer3, j'ai un peu froid mais sinon ca va bien ;-)
<seb128> waouh, pitti on an updates rampage \o/
<pitti> seb128: bonjour :)
<pitti> seb128: wanted to do all the ones you told  me yesterday by the time you woke up :)
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts? thanks a lot for doing those updates
<pitti> (and I managed)
<pitti> de rien
<seb128> pitti, I was not looking for third day in a row of doing updates full day so it's really appreciated ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I also updated g-i and pygobject (unsurprisingly, I guess :) )
<seb128> hehe, not a surprise indeed ;-)
<BigWhale> Where can I find Ubuntu packaging gurus? I am having trouble with debian/watch file
<seb128> not sure about gurus but people here or on #ubuntu-devel should be able to help you
<BigWhale> well, I was told that I need watch file and now I am trying to convince uscan to find a file that is available in launchpad
<BigWhale> more precisely, this one: http://launchpad.net/kazam/unstable/1.0/+download/kazam_1.0.tar.gz
<pitti> BigWhale: ah, launchpad watch files all look teh same
<pitti> BigWhale: try this:
<pitti> version=3
<pitti> http://launchpad.net/kazam/+download .*/kazam_([0-9.]+)\.tar\.gz
<pitti> --
<pitti> you can test with "uscan --report --verbose"
<pitti> seb128: still waiting on ppc to give back the remaining packages; I gave back some this morning, but don't bother about the remaining ones right now, they'll fail again
<seb128> pitti, yeah, see the version table, it's full of ppc build issues
<seb128> pitti, I've commented on some of the rickspencer3's reassigned bug as well
<BigWhale> pitti, thanks.. I'll give it a try
<BigWhale> When I'm done with all of this, I'll write this monstrous blog post on how to get software to Ubuntu. :>
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, seems like we had a similar reply to jasoncwarner_'s email at the same time ;-)
<pitti> seb128: as for gnome-keyring, my gut feeling is that we should backport some fixes; no strong opinion, though
<BigWhale> I have one last question about versioning... :> right now I have kazam (1.0.1-0ubuntu1) precise; ... in version file. if I want to make an oneiric release, I have to change the version string, right? so, I change it to what?
<seb128> pitti, does it work if I claim you are the maintainer for it and that it's your call? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I had that coming, I guess ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> so, I guess I'll have a look at 3.3.5 and check
<seb128> pitti, I'm a bit concerned by the work involved by packaging the new sources and by the fact that stef said that the fallback mode was less tested that the new dbus stuff for gnome-shell
<pitti> but I think cherry-picking some fixes should be safer
<pitti> we don't currently have many problems with the keyring stuff
<seb128> though he's usually a good upstream and if we find bugs in the fallback he will probably fix them
<pitti> at least that I know of
<seb128> right
<seb128> we got bitten in the past
<seb128> but doing updates when  not needed which created work
<pitti> and as long as it doesn't block apps or g-shell from updating, I'd prefer to keep them
<didrocks> seiflotfy1: hey, the COPYING shipped in activity-log-manager says GPL2 whereas all the headers are LGPL2+
<seb128> pitti, same here
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 pitti, tired ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: burning the midnight oil again?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still stucked into your "going to be at 3am"?
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<seb128> lu didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128 :)
<didrocks> seb128: hey, it seems you forgot to push gnome-menus 3.2.0.1-2ubuntu2 to the vcs
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> so I pushed agateau's branch but got a reject :)
<seb128> didrocks, sorry :-(
<didrocks> seb128: no worry! do you still have it?
<seb128> didrocks, hum, wtf
<seb128> didrocks, I pushed but the stored push location was ~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/gnome2/, I probably mixed up my vcses between gnome-menus-2 that we kept by compat and trunk, let me fix that
<didrocks> seb128: oh, make sense, yeah, we should remove the ubuntugtk3 and every branhes like that :)
<didrocks> branches*
<seb128> didrocks, what vcs did you use?
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/ubuntu/".
<seb128> I'm getting confused
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/ubuntu
<didrocks> are you sure about the adress?
<didrocks> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/***lp:***~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/ubuntu/
<seb128> lalalal
<didrocks> didn't you lp:lp:~ubuntu… ?
<seb128> :p
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> seb128: I know twice is better than one, but not everytime ;)
<seb128> didrocks, hum, so you pushed your revision, should I just merge and push mine?
<seb128> didrocks, or should I uncommit it, overwrite with mine and let you rebase?
<didrocks> seb128: as you wish, if we want bzr correctness, you can uncommit
<didrocks> and I'll rebase
<seb128> didrocks, doing that
<seb128> didrocks, ok, done, pull --overwrite please and sorry for the work
<seb128> didrocks, well, uncommit
<seb128> pull --overwrite
<seb128> and you should be go to recommit
<seb128> with your diff ready to apply or almost
<Sweetshark> hi all.
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/next-BoD-call-on-Wednesday-td3719497.html#a3720191 <- nice vote of confidence by an independant
 * Sweetshark dances a bit.
<didrocks> seb128: no worry :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks for your help yesterday: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2012/02/girrrr-pygame-gtk-in-goi-world.html
<pitti> rickspencer3: btw, a lot of this conversion can be done automatically with pygi-convert.sh
<rickspencer3> pitti,  I know
<rickspencer3> but I thought it would be useful to have a small test case
<pitti> nice that it works now!
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, thanks to your work and blog posts, it was pretty easy ;)
<ronoc> mvo, hey
<ronoc> mvo, how do i tell if updates are installing via that pk interface
 * ronoc double checks the pkclient header
<manish> didrocks: there?
<manish> some imp thing
<didrocks> manish: hey hey :)
<didrocks> manish: I was looking for you!
<didrocks> manish: the COPYRIGHT file is mentionning GPL2
<didrocks> where the whole project is licenced LGPL2+
<didrocks> can I get a tarball fixing that? :)
<manish> will do in a few hours
<manish> need to get back home
<manish> another thing is
<manish> i talked to mhr3 and thansen (a gentoo packager)
<manish> that the source package should be named activity-log-manager instead of alm
<manish> and no 3 letter binaries
<manish> didrocks: activity-log-manager binary and libactivity-log-manager.so? Would it be fine?
<didrocks> manish: it's already the case btw :)
<didrocks> manish: the source package and binary is activity-log-manager
<didrocks> for the lib, sure, you can change :)
<manish> didrocks: but the tarball was named alm-0.9.0? remember?
<manish> that won't matter. I think so
<didrocks> manish: I know and I remember to have renamed it :)
<manish> good
<manish> I made that mistake
<manish> bah.. too many mistakes
<didrocks> no worry, it's not the first time our packages don't match the upstream sources :)
<didrocks> manish: the COPYING one is an important one
<manish> yes
<didrocks> manish: I don't push the new version before the new release fixing it is released :)
<manish> okay
<manish> wait for an  hour
<manish> will get back home
<didrocks> sure ;)
<manish> and do you want me to change the tarball name in this one?
<manish> didrocks: I will just tell you the changes I am going to make in this patched tarball
<didrocks> manish: it's really as you wish, it doesn't really matter for me
<manish> 1) COPYING
<manish> 2) tarball name
<manish> 3) library name change
<didrocks> sounds good! :)
<manish> 4) binary name change
<manish> now I hope you can make the necessary changes on your side
<didrocks> manish: will do!
<didrocks> seb128: hum, can you take a screenshot pressing alt?
<didrocks> seb128: I have the effect, but nothing is happening here
<seb128> didrocks, yes, they go to your Images dir without displaying a dialog
<seb128> it's confusing, I need to check upstream if that's wanted
<seb128> you only get the dialog if you use gnome-screenshot -i
<seb128> i.e the ui
<didrocks> seb128: oh waow
<seb128> otherwise they are autotaken and stored
<seb128> yeah, confusing, I think we will need to fix that ;-)
<didrocks> confusing change when you get used to it, indeed
<chrisccoulson> c'mon, build faster!!!!
 * chrisccoulson cracks whip at armel porter
<seb128> poor armel building firefox and then being whiped
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i'm finally getting somewhere with mozilla bug 716036 now
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036
<chrisccoulson> and it looks like a cairo bug ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> why I am not surprised ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be drawing transparent glyphs as white on armel for some reason
<seb128> I blame xorg :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<dpm> hi all, since this morning the unity launcher is not doing autohide and stays on top of all my windows. Is this a known problem, or does anyone have a workaround?
<dpm> oh, it was just the default setting that had been changed, I could restore auto-hide from the control center
<ronoc> mvo, ping
<ronoc> ?
<ronoc> mvo, don't know how to figure out when updates are installing
<ronoc> will leave it out for now
<ronoc> but that was part of the spec
<ronoc> it seems much more stable than before using the new pk kit compat layer
<ronoc> going to take lunch - let me know what dependencies i should list in my configure.ac
<ronoc> I already have the pkglib-lib
<ronoc> do i need any others - that python compat pk layer thingie from yesterday
<ronoc> ?
<ronoc> right lunch
<mvo> ronoc: so if aptdaemon creates events on the PK compat layer, than you can watch for those, but I will have to check with glatzor if that is possible/fits into the scheme of things
<ronoc> mvo, events as in ?
<ronoc> right now i listen for the udpateschanged and reboot_scheduled
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, just answered to your email btw
<ronoc> signals
<mvo> ronoc: creating transactions
<mvo> ronoc: aha, I see
<ronoc> mvo, yeah but surely transactions can be behind anything
<ronoc> i just want to know if there are actual new updates being installed at that moment
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<ronoc> mvo, ill push what i have now
<ronoc> we can fix that after FF if we can
<ronoc> at least the port has been done :)
 * ronoc doesn't want to know anything about transactions ...
<ronoc> if i can help it
<mvo> ronoc: I'm not sure that is possible  with the current interface, it looks like you need to react to TransactionListChanged and check those if they are updates (unless the C api hides that away)
<ronoc> mvo, ok
<BigWhale> err I used dput to upload to a ppa, then I canceled the build request, package still got build, then I deleted the package and now I got rejected for a build because apparently my source already exists. How do I get rid of it? :/
<seb128> you can't
<seb128> upload a new revision
<BigWhale> curses
<seb128> you can't get the same version published twice
<seb128> it would be very confusing for launchpad,users, especially if somebody got the first upload
<BigWhale> I agree
<BigWhale> I think I secretly hate bzr and launchpad
<kenvandine> good morning seb128
<kenvandine> did you notice the theme breakages in the latest gtk?
<kenvandine> gwibber and evolution seem to be the most broken
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, yes, I warned you yesterday before upload: p
<seb128> kenvandine, Cimi has a new unico and light-themes
<kenvandine> oh... i thought you warned about all the deprecations
<seb128> kenvandine, I was about to look at doing those updates
<seb128> kenvandine, deprecation and issues ;-)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want to do them or do you want to do indicator-session and other stuff? I'm done with GNOME so I've free time
<kenvandine> "them"
<kenvandine> i will do the indicators
<seb128> kenvandine, unico light-themes, I can do them if you want or I can let them to you
<kenvandine> oh, are they updated?
<kenvandine> i can do those
<seb128> kenvandine, Cimi commited fixes an hour ago
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> kenvandine, as said I was just going to look at them
<kenvandine> seb128, you can do unico
<seb128> but I'm happy for you to take them if you are not too busy
<kenvandine> i'll do light-themes
<kenvandine>  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, you do light-themes?
<seb128> great!
<seb128> on my way ;-)
<kenvandine> ronoc, from now on just give me branches and i'll manually update the patch... merging just refuses to work :/
<kenvandine> it is easy enough to cherry pick your new revisions and put them in my diff
<seb128> kenvandine, get the sound stuff in precise!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> works great here
<kenvandine> i plan too :)
<kenvandine> ronoc, is that cool with you? if i upload it today?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: back home? :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw did you notice that they rolled a new empathy tarball yesterday?
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> working on it
<kenvandine> seb128, i did
<seb128> kenvandine, just mentioning it in case you didn't notice
<seb128> ok, great
<kenvandine> on my todo list :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: this is the license? right? http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/tree/COPYING
<jdstrand> seb128: hi! is there a bug open on the light-themes issue with the latest gtk? (I couldn't find it). the lack of contrast makes it difficult for me to read email headers in evolution
<seb128> jdstrand, we have theme updates to match the new gtk on their way, try back in one hour when the fixes are landed please
<kenvandine> seb128, what is the new unico version?  upping the depends in light-themes
<jdstrand> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, 1.0.1-0ubuntu2
<seb128> kenvandine, Cimi didn't roll a tarball, I just backport the recent commit
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> m4n1sh: no, it's not, you are using LGPL2
<didrocks> +
<m4n1sh> yes +
<m4n1sh> didrocks: you have the full license text for it?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-2
<didrocks> on your ubuntu system
<didrocks> just copy it from here
<m4n1sh> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, let me know when you push the unico branch, i'll do a local build to test the theme
<kenvandine> seb128, can you also do the notify-osd update?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, 2 minutes
<seb128> kenvandine, can do yes
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<m4n1sh> didrocks: if bin_PROGRAMS = activity-log-manager
<m4n1sh> then alm_CFLAGS changes to activity_log_manager_CFLAGS?
<m4n1sh> - changes to _
<m4n1sh> right?
<didrocks> indeed
<m4n1sh> thanks
<m4n1sh> didrocks: can you check that the packages you built, in those are AUTHROS going in /usr/doc instead of /usr/share/doc ?
<ronoc> kenvandine, lets do it !
<tjaalton> is anyone interested in indicator-weather anymore?
<kenvandine> ronoc, any changes since yesterday for me to pull in?
<tjaalton> it's been crashy since natty
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I had to move the doc from /usr/doc to /usr/share/doc, indeed
<ronoc> kenvandine, nope just that branch from yesterday, there is however an issue with bluetooth devices
<ronoc> that i was going to look at today
<ronoc> kenvandine, do you want to wait until i fix that
<kenvandine> ronoc, eta?
<ronoc> kenvandine, hopefully EOB today
<kenvandine> i have plenty to do, so i can just wait a few hours on g-c-c
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, ok cool - will get back to you in a bit
<kenvandine> awesome
<seb128> kenvandine, unico pushed
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, I might switch it back to source v1 though
<kenvandine> i just saw, it won't build :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I will --overwrite the most recent commit to switch to source v1, v3 doesn't deal well with bzr merge backports
<kenvandine> do it
<seb128> kenvandine, well edit debian/source/format and change to 1.0
<kenvandine> done :)
<seb128> it build, just bzr-builddeb is being stupid
<m4n1sh> didrocks: if you have time can you look in Makefile.am (folder root)
<m4n1sh> cant make out what is wrong over there, even you told that it tries uninstalling wrong files
<didrocks> m4n1sh: well, I'm helping on a lot of other stuff, not an issue right now, as I workaround it on the package (and we need the first release ;)) but I'll have a deeper look later
<m4n1sh> sure
<cyphermox> pitti: I do, that's what I'll be doing today (or cutting a new snapshot, there's some fixes for a bug that might be coming in soon if it didn't already land)
<cyphermox> pitti: that was re: modemmanager
<pitti> cyphermox: thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: might be a good idea to merge with Debian first
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> pitti: we share packaging branch with debian, so that's going to be real quick :)
<kenvandine> seb128, new unico and light-themes fix it for radiance, but not ambiance
<seb128> :-(
 * kenvandine looks at theme diff
<seb128> kenvandine, can you let seem know? well that's the theme I use so it's something :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, you can pull --overwrite unico
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... it is fixed!
<seb128> kenvandine, I still get spammed by px warnings
<kenvandine> weird, switching themes back and forth wasn't enough
<seb128> gedit background looks wrong
<kenvandine> i had to exit and restart them
<seb128> oh, maybe I still have the old engine loaded
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<seb128> kenvandine, gedit is broken for me with the light theme
<seb128> the background of the text editor is grey and not white
 * kenvandine tries
<seb128> still getting the
<seb128> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: nautilus.css:58:19: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<seb128> the menubar selection color is wrong
<seb128> ie if you disable appmenu and try to open a bug
<kenvandine> looks fine in ambiance
<kenvandine> not radiance
<pitti> WTF...
<pitti> booting current precise daily in kvm, and I get unity 3D!?
<kenvandine> the background looks light, but not quite white in gedit
<seb128> kenvandine, it doesn't here
<kenvandine> pitti, wow
<pitti> it's slow as hell and has some screen corruptions
<pitti> but it does kinda work
<pitti> LLVM FTW?
<kenvandine> i guess!
<seb128> pitti, 926859
<seb128> is a request to not run under llvm
<pitti> seb128: ah :)
<pitti> still, quite impressive how well it actually works
<pitti> this is -vga std
<seb128> kenvandine, gedit is broken with ambiance for me as well
<seb128> kenvandine, in a guest session
<seb128> kenvandine, the background and selection color seem indentic, i.e I can't see what I select
<seb128> kenvandine, is your gedit customized on the profile to use for colors?
<seb128> kenvandine, I use "standard" here, it's broken as well in a guest session
<kenvandine> seb128, fine for me in a guest session on both of my computers
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, k, weird
<kenvandine> the document background color is more gray though
<seb128> kenvandine, do you get the nautilus.css warnings?
<seb128> kenvandine, what is the selection color?
 * bcurtiswx waves hi
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<Sarvatt> pitti: yeah it's not *quite* there yet, mesa 8.1 hopefully!
<kenvandine> no i don't
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have the updated theme?
<Sarvatt> pitti: vmware 3D passthrough works out of the box now though and unity works perfect under it via vmware player
<m4n1sh> didrocks: go https://launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/0.9/0.9.0
<m4n1sh> done
<seb128> kenvandine, I've r189
<didrocks> m4n1sh: sweet, taking :)
<pitti> Sarvatt: I tried again with the default -vga, still all stripes
<kenvandine> seb128, there are more
<kenvandine> r190 was the latest when i grabbed it
<pitti> Sarvatt: nice to hear! I always wanted to test some 3D stuff under kvm
<pitti> Sarvatt: that might make automatic tests easier, too
<kenvandine> seb128, which includes menubar changes :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, I pulled like 10 minutes ago
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, still having the px warning with radiance
<seb128> and the menubar label issue
<seb128> and the background one
<seb128> I don't get the warning about nautilus.css in ambiance though
<kenvandine> ok... i really need to move to having a separate packaging branch for light-themes
<seb128> I guess the ambiance change to nautilus.css in r189 need to be applied to the other theme
<kenvandine> sharing trunk with cimi is hard
<seb128> $ bzr diff -c 189 | diffstat | grep nautilus
<seb128>  Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/nautilus.css      |   10 -
<seb128> $
<seb128> he updated only one of the themes
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm really puzzled why you don't get the issues...
<kenvandine> so the menu label problem, you me when you select a menu item you can't see it right?
<seb128> I mean I unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<kenvandine> my package was based on r189
<seb128> run gedit
<seb128> and click on file
<seb128> the label text is white
<kenvandine> but he committed to trunk while i was in the middle
<slomo_> tjaalton: i've uploaded gst-plugins-bad with your changes and a small fix now btw
<slomo_> tjaalton: might want to look on git.debian.org for the small change in debian/rules that was also necessary
<kenvandine> ok, yeah i see that
<kenvandine> but the menu items are fine
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> yeah, just the menu bar
<kenvandine> and the background/selection issue
<seb128> well anyway that's minor
<seb128> kenvandine, I would welcome you applying the nautilus.css px fixes to the second theme before uploading
<seb128> kenvandine, and I think we should fix the gedit selection color stuff
<seb128> it makes gedit almost impossible to use
<seb128> like I've been dnding text arround trying to select stuff to copy and trying again
<pgraner> seb128, have you heard about todays update breaking flash's audio
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, anyway Cimi seems on it
<seb128> pgraner, no
<tjaalton> slomo_: yeah I noticed that, thanks. it complained about not finding the libs on build but didn't bother fixing it :)
<seb128> pgraner, but I'm not the right guy to ask about audio, try diwic or TheMuso
<pgraner> seb128, its happend to quite a few of the kernel team
<pgraner> seb128, cool
<seb128> pgraner, TheMuso sent an email to the ubuntu-devel list about a new alsa being uploaded earlier today
<seb128> so it might have to do with that
<pgraner> seb128, hmmm haven't got to that list yet
<slomo_> tjaalton: without that fix automatic codec installation will be broken :)
<slomo_> tjaalton: but other than that everything was fine
<tjaalton> slomo_: ahah, ok. well, it was getting late too and needed to push it out :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: /usr/share/applications/alm.desktop
<didrocks> it still executes alm
<didrocks> I'll still push that version for now
<didrocks> this can go with other fixes :)
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: btw what happened to the libproxy update? is that still on track for this cycle?
<Laney> oh, yeah, it's still a thing
<Laney> let me push some stuff
<didrocks> m4n1sh: still around? :p
<kenvandine> Laney, last i looked it was fine with me besides a few tweaks to make it build
<kenvandine> Laney, it would be great to get that uploaded
<Laney> you had a patch, can you send that over?
<kenvandine> let me find that
<Laney> mozjs185 is in debian now thanks to chrisccoulson
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834023/
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^
<kenvandine> oh... indicator-applet source was removed?
 * kenvandine was confused by the source going to NEW
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, it was not building in oneiric...
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know which spell checker dictionaries gedit uses these days?
<kenvandine> seb128, builds now :)
<seb128> pitti, enchant
<pitti> seb128: language-selector still installs aspell-XX for it
<kenvandine> ported to the gnome3 panel
<m4n1sh> didrocks: saw the upload. Great
<seb128> pitti, which can use whatever is available, ispell, aspell, myspell
<pitti> Depends: aspell-en | myspell-dictionary | aspell-dictionary | ispell-dictionary | hunspell-dictionary
<didrocks> m4n1sh: yeah, however, there are quite some stuff to fix for your next upload :)
<pitti> seb128: we already install hunspell for LibO, so it would be nice to be consistent and use that for gedit, too
<pitti> seb128: for custom dictionaries, etc.
<seb128> pitti, I think that works, gedit uses enchant which can use hunspell
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll move gedit to hunspell-*, thanks
<didrocks> m4n1sh: so, the stuff still install in doc/alm and not activity-log…
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> m4n1sh: also the desktop files are refering alm
<seb128> pitti, is getting pulling in dictionnaries?!
<m4n1sh> didrocks: so doc is still not fixed
<m4n1sh> need to look at it
<pitti> seb128: language-selector does
<seb128> oh ok
<didrocks> m4n1sh: the desktop files are renamed and pointing the correct namespace?
<pitti> seb128: i. e. "wa::gedit:aspell-"
<seb128> pitti, yeah, please use hunspell ;-)
<pitti> seb128: if you have "gedit" installed (the trigger package), then it installs aspell-$LANG
<m4n1sh> didrocks: OH NOES
<seb128> pitti, I though we consolidated that cycles ago
<seb128> to only use hunspell
<pitti> seb128: we do that for gedit, abiword, and sylpheed
<m4n1sh> didrocks: again I missed that. Looks like I need some rest. Too much stress at daywork too
<m4n1sh> didrocks: you might need to add a small patch then
<seb128> pitti, I think it's a leftover
<didrocks> m4n1sh: quite easy to fix, and that can wait on next upload :)
<pitti> seb128: ah, sylpheed uses gtkspell which uses enchant
<pitti> moving that, too
<m4n1sh> didrocks: yes
<pitti> abiword I'm not sure of
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I guess you are looking for another release before eow?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: 2 line patch on each .desktop.in file
<m4n1sh> yes
<didrocks> with some of seif fixes
<didrocks> m4n1sh: and renaming them
<m4n1sh> yes
<seb128> pitti, I just checking, gedit uses hunspell-fr just fine here
<didrocks> m4n1sh: that can wait on next release, no worry
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, I don't have any other *spell-fr*
<seb128> and correction work, it underlines words etc
<seb128> pitti, de rien ;-)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: won't that error in the .desktop.in file break ccpanel integration?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: surprinsingly not
<didrocks> m4n1sh: not sure how it get the right name, but it works
<m4n1sh> updating
<kenvandine> aquarius is here, everyone hide!
<apw> so am i reading correctly that we'll only have 'launcher visible' and 'launcher not visible' from now on
<apw> if we do go that way, i think we will need to consider that i may wish to have different defaults per launcher in a multi-window setup
 * aquarius grins
<didrocks> apw: indeed, that's the new default
<aquarius> pitti, ping about power stuff: my machine has "Hibernate" disabled in the "When the lid is closed" dropdown in Power Settings. Would you be the person to ask why that is?
<didrocks> apw: there are still the other options in myunity or ccsm, but design want to remove the code path
<pitti> aquarius: yes, we disabled it by default
<pitti> aquarius: see bug 812394
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812394 in ayatana-design "Disable hibernate option by default" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812394
<aquarius> ah, thanks; will read that bug once launchpad starts talking to me
<dobey> pitti: i don't think the detection is working right though
<pitti> dobey: detection of what?
<apw> didrocks, so did you say we can have different defaults per screen
<dobey> pitti: whether a system supports hibernate or not; it should be choosable if the system supports it, no?
<pitti> dobey: there's no UI for turning it back on
<didrocks> apw: no, I saw you can still have intellihide for now, but it may be removed soon
<pitti> dobey: it's not a matter of detection, that's what we had before (essentially, "do I have enough unencrypted swap space")
<didrocks> as multiple configuration per screen, you should ask on unity-design ML first
<pitti> dobey: it's just disabled, as it's painfully slow and allegedly rather unreliable
<dobey> pitti: i thought it queried powerd or something for it?
<apw> didrocks, right but one good feature of auto hide, is i can use window placement to show which launchers i can see by default, and i've become used to seeing the left one all the time, and not the rest
<apw> didrocks, hmmm talking to designers, not something i have the language for
<dobey> pitti: what good is a UI that is always disabled? "disabled by default" isn't a description. it's a lie. :)
<aquarius> pitti, is it permanently disabled? That is: is there a list somewhere with "laptops that support hibernate" in it to which I should request that my laptop is added? (Mine supports hibernate fine with sudo pm-hibernate)
<aquarius> pitti, if it's honestly not turn-on-able in any way then fine, I'm just curious why it was disabled rather than removed entirely in that case :)
<aquarius> sorry if this is covered in the bug. LP is not talking to me.
<pitti> aquarius: there is is not really such a thing like a "laptop which supports hibernate"
<dobey> pitti: it's actually reasonably fast on my machines, and in fact does work reliably, unlike suspend which in fact, never works.
<pitti>  it's a matter of partitioning
<apw> aquarius, because when we removed support in the kernle for that very reason, there was a riot
<pitti> aquarius: it was deemed too confusing to have two options, users accidentally clicking the wrong one, and then having to wait several minutes, etc.
<apw> aquarius, and the decision was to leave the infrastructure in so ubuntu derivatives could use it
<pitti> but as I said, there's no UI to turn it back on
<aquarius> apw, pitti, right, that makes sense. So I should think of this as: Ubuntu does not do hibernation at all, yes?
<seb128> there should be one over time
<aquarius> (as I say, no problem if that's the decision)
<pitti> aquarius: from an user's POV, essentially yes
<seb128> the ui is speced in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ILTJDiDCd25Npt2AmgzF8aOnZZECxTfM0hvsbWT2BxA/edit?ndplr=1
<seb128> but we dropped that workitem
<seb128> ETOOMUCHTODO
 * aquarius grins
<seb128> so not this cycle
<dobey> i love UI that makes me think there is just something wrong with my computer :(
<aquarius> being me, I can live with sudo pm-hibernate. I just wanted to check whether it was specific to my laptop or not :)
<didrocks> apw: heh, I can only say "good luck" :-)
<aquarius> is it safe to tweak the dconf setting directly? or is that likely to punish me in the future because I've set a setting that the UI specifically prevents me from setting?
<dobey> aquarius: no. the UI equally hates everyone :)
<pitti> aquarius: it's in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<apw> didrocks, indeed, not worth the pain i suspect, just live with randomly chaning semantic every day
<pitti> aquarius: arguably it should be in dconf instead of polkit, yes
<aquarius> ah, so the bloke on askubuntu who said I should set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power.lid-close-ac-action to hibernate is full of lies, then :)
<aquarius> or is the dconf thing actually the setting that says what to do, and the polkit thing is what disables choosing it in the UI?
<pitti> mvo: hm, I'm having a hard time using aptdaemon from language-selector; when you cancel the polkit dialog for installation, the transaction crashes with aptdaemon.errors.NotAuthorizedError, but it doesn't seem to send out any signal
<pitti> mvo: I already tried to print self.apt_dialog._transaction.status in the polling loop, but it doesn't change
<pitti> mvo: is there a method to catch exceptions in the client?
<pitti> mvo: at least it doesn't call the "finished" signal
<m4n1sh> didrocks: not showing up
<didrocks> m4n1sh: it does here and it did for seb128 as well
<m4n1sh> totally confused.. how can it work
<didrocks> m4n1sh: anyway, better to focus on next release :)
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> first some rest
<m4n1sh> and whisky..
<didrocks> heh, enjoy :)
<pitti> mvo: also tried to set error_handler, but that's not being called either
<pitti> glatzor: ^ maybe you have an idea how to handle this? (see my ping to mvo 10 lines up)
<pitti> mvo, glatzor: this uses defer=True
<glatzor> pitti, could you please repost
<glatzor> I was disconnected
<pitti> glatzor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834099/
<glatzor> pitti, you are already using the pk interface or the normal aptdaemon client?
<pitti> glatzor: normal aptdaemon
<pitti> glatzor: that's bug 863875, BTW
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863875 in language-selector "Freezes when cancelling authenticate dialog" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863875
<pitti> reproducible with opening language-selector, trying to install packages (initial warning that support is incomplete, or adding a new language), and cancelling the auth dialog
<pitti> AFAICS the transaction just seems to crash in the background, and the exception is never propagated anywhere
<pitti> anyway, need to run for today, will look into this more tomorrow
<pitti> good night everyone!
<glatzor> pitti, night
<didrocks> have a good night pitti :)
<seb128> kenvandine, newed indicator-applet btw
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<ronoc> mvo, ping
<ronoc> i'm going to send a tarball towards kenvandine soon with that port to pk api, just so you know - (remember the libpackagekit pulls in package kit by default)
<kenvandine> ronoc, that is ok, i'll build it in a chroot :)
<ronoc> ah cool, thx kenvandine
<didrocks> have a good night everyone!
<jbicha> is there a tracking bug yet for the gtk text entry padding issue?
<jasoncwarner_> hey kenvandine , pgraner just pinged me about this bug..is this part of some of the themeing issues we had recently?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/926269
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926269 in indicator-sound "sound indicator has white background on the volume and mic sliders" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that is an ido bug
 * kenvandine finds the right bug to dupe that
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: when you say ido bug, is that a code bug, a theme bug or something else?
<kenvandine> well, theme/gtk changes caused the breakage
<kenvandine> but it needs to be fixed in libido
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: and, asking another way *cough*cough*, is there a way to auto test stuff like this?
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: ah, ok
<kenvandine> we knew about this
<kenvandine> it doesn't break usability
<kenvandine> just ugly :)
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/925700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925700 in ido "light-themes draws the background of volume slider as white" [High,Confirmed]
<jbicha> gtk's been doing a lot of theme changes (breakage) this cycle, hopefully they're almost done...
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: dark themes too ;)
<kenvandine> hey... seb128 assigned that one to me!
<kenvandine> the problem is DX doesn't really have anyone maintaining ido
<kenvandine> cimi was looking for somone to fix it but no takers
<kenvandine> we'll get it fixed
<kenvandine> but that certainly shouldn't be a high, it doesn't break usability
<jbicha> ok I guess we can use bug 928814 to track it then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 928814 in gtk+3.0 "Text input padding too small with GTK 3.3.14" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928814
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, theme related stuff has been kind of a disaster for the past couple weeks
<kenvandine> each gtk release has made cimi have to race to play catch up
<jbicha> and they've done a lot of releases
<nessita> hello everyone! I'm getting some "new" warnings in my terminal, a few examples are:
<nessita> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gnome-panel.css:67:25: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<nessita> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: nautilus.css:10:20: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<nessita> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: unity.css:19:25: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<nessita> shall I report that?
<kenvandine> nessita, have you updated in the past few hours?
<dobey> gtk on api stability: we won't break api (unless it's api we think people don't really care about)
<nessita> kenvandine: this morning
<kenvandine> the latest gtk3-engines-unico and light-themes should fix those
<nessita> kenvandine: ack!
<kenvandine> update again :)
 * nessita re updates
<kenvandine> gtk 3.3.14 deprecated stuff
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> nessita, np
<kenvandine> nessita, you should actually have quite a bit of brokeness theme wise if you are seeing that still
<kenvandine> an upgrade will do you lots of good :)
<nessita> kenvandine: :-)
<cancer> hey there
<cancer> I am a student of B.Tech CSE . My skill sets are C, C++, Java . and I wanna contribute to Ubuntu
<cancer> where should I start from ?
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, so maybe the crashes i'm seeing aren't gnomekeyring
<dobey> but not sure what they'd be
<kenvandine> oh?
<dobey> seems to happen mostly when clicking add and then the [-] button under the list
<dobey> since i can't actually add any accounts, it's very hard to isolate what exactly the problem is though
<kenvandine> oh... so maybe it is the loading
<dobey> because apparently keyring won't actually load or add any of the accounts
<kenvandine> that is when it would load the gtk module for the service
<dobey> yeah, it seems that some list is getting corrupted
<dobey> probably the linked list of children in one of the widgets
<kenvandine> but displaying that list of accounts really comes from all GetAccounts in the service
<dobey> it also seems that the list of available services, and the path to the UI modules, also comes from the service
<kenvandine> dobey, your branch also changes the service to use gnomekeyring via GI right?
<dobey> i changed all instances of gnomekeyring, yeah
<kenvandine> the path is assumed, based on the name
<kenvandine> ok.. maybe try your UI changes against gwibber-service that is installed
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> you can use d-feet to verify GetAccounts returns a list of accounts, against your modified version
<kenvandine> s/and/or/
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> since the accounts UI never loads any of the code the service uses
<kenvandine> they can be independent
<dobey> ** Message: console message:  @0: event.layerX and event.layerY are broken and deprecated in WebKit. They will be removed from the engine in the near future.
<dobey> lovely
<s9iper1> kenvandine: 3.3.5  uploaded ?
<kenvandine> s9iper1, not yet
<kenvandine> doing the indicators first
<kenvandine> it might be tomorrow before i get to it
<s9iper1> hmmm
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> i've got a pile of updates to do
<s9iper1> hmmm i understand
<s9iper1> np
<dobey> kenvandine: so looks like it's still not showing the accounts, even when getting them from the installed service
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> stick a print statement after it gets the accounts
<kenvandine> make sure you are getting data
<dobey> so i guess i broke something
<kenvandine> yup :)
<dobey> where exactly does it get the accounts in the code for the accounts app?
<kenvandine> accounts.py
<kenvandine>     accounts = json.loads(self.gwibber.GetAccounts())
<kenvandine> add a print accounts
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> so yeah, it got data
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> oh
<dobey> even with the gwibber-service from my branch, it shows it getting data
<kenvandine> comment out the keyring call in populate_account_tree
<dobey> although, gwibber-service itself doesn't seem to be polling the account for new posts
<kenvandine> i forgot that was there, it highlights the entry if it can't find the secret
<dobey> yep, keyring call is blocking it
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> narrowing it down :)
<kenvandine> so that must be it
<dobey> well one problem at least :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> i wish i could figure out the stupid box expansion issues though. the ~32px tall embedded webkit is not very useful :(
<kenvandine> i would focus on making it function first :)
<dobey> well it's easier to test functionality, when the buttons aren't twice as large as the available display area :P
<desrt> seb128: hey.  want to do a new gmake upload now? :)
<seb128> desrt, I was just checking the debian version, I somewhat saw that coming :p
 * desrt is so predictable
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I wonder why debian put it in experimental for 8 months and didn't move it out of there
<desrt> seb128: -> #gtk+
<seb128> desrt, since you make you look at make I will make you look at another nessita's bug :p
<nessita> seb128: I can certainly find some :-D
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/925676
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925676 in gtk+3.0 "GtkBuilder will not connect properly the activate-link signal to a GtkLinkButton" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nessita, oh, I've one on my list ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i don't like bugs :p
<nessita> seb128: right! you always are a step ahead of me
<desrt> you're making my day bad!
<seb128> desrt, I'm just make things even for your pings! ;-)
<desrt> oh no.  more python bugs
<desrt> nessita: are you working on a gtk version of the ubuntu one preferences?
<nessita> desrt: hem... short answer: no. But I ported the ubuntu gtk SSO dialog to gi
<nessita> desrt: that's where all those bugs came from
<desrt> i'd be a lot happier to fix your bugs if i knew it was for a gtk preferences panel for ubuntu one ;)
<nessita> desrt: well, ... if the plans turn out like we expect, we're dropping the Gtk controlpanel in favor of the Qt one. Yes, I know. No, I can't change that :-)
<desrt> nessita: didn't platform team say that they don't want to ship the Qt panel?
<nessita> desrt: last info I have, but info flows faster that I can tell, is that we can have the qt control panel. We're now sorting the issue about having the room in the CD for pyqt4
<kenvandine> nessita, i think we have been convinced otherwise
<kenvandine> assuming the planets align properly
<nessita> kenvandine: what do you mean exactly?
<kenvandine> making room for pyqt4, etc
<nessita> kenvandine: perhaps the english is confusing me... are you telling me that you have been convinced to *not* make room in the CD?
<nessita> or to do make room?
<seb128> there is no such thing as room on the CD
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> whoever told you that: that's a lie! ;-)
<kenvandine> i think we have been convinced that we can ship the qt4 control panel
<kenvandine> but that assumes things like that happen
<dobey> it assumes gwibber stops f'n crashing for me ;)
<kenvandine> i suspect this is part of the driver for dobey hacking on gwibber to drop the webkit-gtk2 dep
<kenvandine> which i appreciate a ton :)
<seb128> did I say today how much I hate webkit?
<seb128> hate webkit hate hate hate
<desrt> seb128: more than i hate our mess of a build system?
<kenvandine> seb128, add it to your quit message in xchat
<seb128> desrt, I think at least as much
<desrt> seb128: that's a lot of hate
<kenvandine> :-D
<nessita> kenvandine: yes, we plan on taking ownership of the room that dropping the gtk2 webkit will make
<desrt> because i HATE libtool
<seb128> you would think "it's ok, it's 8mb source"
<desrt> and i'm not so crazy about automake either
<desrt> and now i hate gmake :p
<kenvandine> such a common conversation :)
<seb128> until you realize the stuff takes 5hours to build on your i5 laptop, take 10G disk space you don't have on your 80G ssd and then run out of memory because ld goes over 3G
<desrt> kenvandine: arguing about who gets to claim the free space or arguing about which software is more worthy of hate?
 * ejat just do and update in precise .. now my launcher does not apper if u turn ON in behaviour
<desrt> seb128: get a thinkpad :p
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> both :)
 * desrt just built webkit in ~20 minutes
<seb128> desrt, I opted for "close firefox"
<seb128> desrt, no way
<ejat> normal or bugs?
<desrt> seb128: it's in jhbuild
<desrt> i just had to build gnome-shell to do a demo
<desrt> and it has a webkit depend
<desrt> it sucks, but it's not *that* bad
<seb128> ejat, try asking on #ubuntu-unity
<ejat> seb128: ok
<seb128> desrt, I think you didn't build webkit but only some part of it
<dobey> desrt: you are just a long-haired ball of hate wrapped up in a kilt, aren't you?
<seb128> desrt, it takes over 3hours on my i5, no way it takes less than an hour whatever cpu you got
<jbicha> desrt: what kind of computer do you have, mine takes hours until it runs out of disk space :(
<desrt> seb128: i7 here with 8GB of ram and fast new intel SSD
<jbicha> I need to get a bigger partition
<jbicha> Core 2 Duo here!
<desrt> maybe i don't build the whole thing
<dobey> seb128: it's really fast if you build it all on a ramdisk
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/1.7.4-0ubuntu1/+build/3120654
<desrt> ./configure --prefix /home/desrt/jhbuild/install --libdir /home/desrt/jhbuild/install/lib --enable-introspection --disable-static
<seb128> Finished on 2012-01-26 (took 10 hours, 10 minutes, 58.7 seconds)
<seb128> on amd64 builders
<desrt> maybe --disable-static helps?
<desrt> are you doing parallel make?
<dobey> --disable-static definitely helps
<seb128> no, it's broken in 1.7.4
<desrt> works for me?
<seb128> not in 1.7.4
<desrt> make -j4 here, so using all 4 virtual cores
<seb128> they might have fixed it in 1.7.5
 * micahg wonders who seb128 knows with 24GB RAM to build webkit in a ramdisk
<desrt> ya.  i have 1.7.5
<seb128> which breaks on documentation build
<seb128> when you break out of srcdir
<seb128> hate webkit ;-)
<seb128> micahg, yeah, weren't you supposed to maintain webkit? why do I have to deal with those updates? ;-)
<dobey> webkit is a pretty good thing to hate though. building it is only one of many reasons :)
<micahg> well, I'm supposed to do the stable releases :)
<seb128> micahg, good, because I'm not going to do those for sure :p I just stepped up for the new serie because nobody was
<micahg> but I realized earlier this week, I'm going to need to port glib/gstreamer/cairo code back to make it work
<seb128> urg, have fun!
<seb128> desrt, joke aside want to have a quick look to nessita's bug? ;-)
<micahg> I tried building webkit with -j17 and it overheated my laptop
<seb128> desrt, if you notice anything stupid in her example
<nessita> seb128: thanks?
<seb128> nessita, yw ;-)
 * nessita is not stupid, though she makes some stupid things occasionally
<seb128> nessita, you can join mvo in the pygobject hater club ;-)
<nessita> seb128: I HATE pygobject. I use python because i hate segfaults, and now I'm getting plenty
<seb128> yeah, same for mvo
<seb128> no nice error trapping with pygobject
<seb128> you just get plain C segfaults
<dobey> yay introspection!
<nessita> *not*
<desrt> nessita: please bounce that bug upstream
<nessita> desrt: care to help me giving me details how to do that? not sure what that means (can guess opening a new bug report in the pygobject bug tracker)
<desrt> nessita: this looks like a gtk bug
<nessita> desrt: hum, shall we try the same snippet in C before reporting upstream?
<seb128> nessita, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gtk%2B
<desrt> nessita: that would be very helpful, actually
<desrt> would prove that the bug is with C
<desrt> actually, you know, after reading a bit more i am not convinced gtk is to blame anymore
<seb128> nessita, let me try with C
<desrt> i thought i saw something obviously wrong, but i misunderstood it
<nessita> seb128: you read my mind, I may get a stroke if I write C again
<nessita> :-P
<m4n1sh> seb128: can you ask didrocks to upload the patch to privacy tomorrow whenever you find him online?
<m4n1sh> someone hit on the issue with the .desktop file
<m4n1sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/+bug/928946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 928946 in activity-log-manager "The .desktop.in files don't match with executable file name" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> m4n1sh, what patch?
<seb128> m4n1sh, ok
<m4n1sh> the first comment on that bug
<m4n1sh> I need to sleep
<seb128> m4n1sh, ok
<m4n1sh> good night
<seb128> 'night
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, got a bit further, now seeing this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/834453/
<dobey> kenvandine: any ideas?
<kenvandine> ok, that is what i got
<kenvandine> looks like broken gir
<kenvandine> the GnomeKeyringResult type isn't know or something
<desrt> nessita: found the issue.  pretty sure it's a pygobject thing
<nessita> desrt: nice! what was it?
<dobey> kenvandine: i don't think that's it exactly. Result is an enum in the gir.
<desrt> the signal connection function for python's override to GtkBuilder 'connect_signals' function sets the 'after' flag on the signal connection by default
<desrt> at which point it's too late to cause the default action not to occur
<nessita> desrt: I see. Makes sense since the dummy callback was indeed being called, but was not cancelling the call to the default handler
<dobey> kenvandine: maybe it's something that deals with the return value, and out values, for python? the bit that adjusts it to return a tuple instead of just the one value?
<kenvandine> dobey, i bet you are right
<desrt> found the commit that introduced the issue
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/commit/?id=9f34d120845d936b04546a5cea599ec67e9181a7
<dobey> kenvandine: ah. looks like perhaps GnomeKeyringfound type isn't bound
<kenvandine> dobey, the gir says it takes an out
<kenvandine> ok
<desrt> nessita: did you file a bug?
<nessita> desrt: upstream? not yet. Want me to?
<desrt> no.  i can
<nessita> desrt: ack, thanks!
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, maybe not
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, but the <type> for that out is missing the c:type=
<dobey> kenvandine: but it doesn't seem to be as simple as adding that
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669705
<ubot2> Gnome bug 669705 in general "GtkBuilder signal connect override is buggy" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dobey> locale: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by locale)
<dobey> locale: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by locale)
<dobey> fun
<dobey> also bad X for screwing up the paste
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, i guess the typelib is a bit busted though
<rye> light themes are too light for my taste now - http://ubuntuone.com/0MLW9MY01Qqo80QnWloeY1 :)
<rye> white labels on lightgrey, white text in white textboxes
<rye> deja-dup
<dobey> heh
<desrt> seb128: may be worth a vendorpatch on this one
<desrt> nessita: you are on precise?
<dobey> kenvandine: ah, i see!
<jbicha> hmm, yelp is broken with Ambiance & Radiance now, white text on white background
<seb128> jbicha, open a bug on light-themes and give us the number
<seb128> rye, same for you
<rye> ah, it is not known?
<seb128> jbicha, rye: in fact I can't confirm any of those, did you install the gtk3-engine-unico and light-themes updates from today?
<rye> sorry for spamming the channel, i thought I was posting in #u1 one, got tricked because d0bey and ness1ta are here
<kenvandine> there has been lots of fallout from recent gtk changes, and we need to make sure the theme keeps up
<kenvandine> seb128, i confirmed in yelp
<dobey> kenvandine: i think the find_items_sync needs an (array) annotation for the found parameter maybe?
<kenvandine> main page is fine
<kenvandine> but if you follow links you'll see it
<seb128> yeah, and I can confirm in deja-dup there
<kenvandine> dobey, according to the gir, yes
<seb128> desrt, thanks for debugging it
<jbicha> seb128: yes, I have gtk3-engines-unico 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 which is the latest
<seb128> desrt, nessita: I just wrote a C version and can confirm it works in C, while desrt went directory to find the buggy commit :p
<nessita> desrt: yes, update a couple of mins ago
<seb128> jbicha, open a bug then, I will assign it to Cimi
<nessita> seb128: :-)
<desrt> seb128: i try to convince pbor to do a release
<seb128> nessita, it remembered me why you hate C :p
<nessita> hahahaha
<desrt> *reminded
<seb128> desrt, correct
<seb128> I forgot -Wl,--export-dynamic when building
<seb128> which is needed for the signal stuff to work
<desrt> :)
<seb128> it took me some minutes to figure that out
<seb128> some days I hate C ;-)
<desrt> you're supposed to use pkg-config with gmodule-export
<desrt> desrt@moonpix:~$ pkg-config  --cflags --libs gmodule-export-2.0
<desrt> -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include  -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0
<seb128> desrt, well I just used pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-3.0 because I was doing a quick testing :p
<desrt> just for future reference
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> it sets whatever is the appropriate flags for the platform you are on
<seb128> desrt, pbor to release what?
<desrt> seb128: pygobject
<desrt> with nessita's two fixes
<seb128> oh, I didn't know he was a maintainer for it
<desrt> he's been reviewing my patches...
<seb128> well we got a tarball on monday
<desrt> he just pinged me about this latest one too
<desrt> oh?
<desrt> damn :p
<seb128> pitti packaged it today
<desrt> maybe vendor-patches then :)
<dobey> kenvandine: making a patched package to test with :)
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> dobey, woot :)
<seb128> desrt, if it lands in git we can convince pitti to backport it I'm sure ;-)
<seb128> desrt, just get it landed in git and that should be enough
<jbicha> seb128: bug 929126
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929126 in light-themes "Help viewer shows white text on white background in precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929126
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, knowing Cimi bonus point if you add a screenshot ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, I'll add that in a second
<desrt> seb128: at pbor's typical rate i imagine that will happen some time between 10 and 60 minutes from now
<seb128> jbicha, thank you, I will ping him tomorrow
<seb128> desrt, no hurry, pitti is off for the night
<desrt> oh look.  it's landing right now.
<rye> bug #929128
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929128 in light-themes "deja-dup backup window is white on lightgrey, white text on white background in details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929128
<seb128> rye, thanks
<seb128> nessita, you can thanks desrt again ;-) I will ping pitti tomorrow to get the fix backported so we unblock you
<nessita> seb128, desrt: thanks a lot! though I'm not blocked, we have a workaround in place for that
<desrt> nessita: keep the reports coming :)
 * nessita will try
<desrt> gives me work to do while i wait for DBO to fix bamf :)
<seb128> desrt, want to debug a gedit,gtk issue in exchange for pbor's review :p https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669687
<ubot2> Gnome bug 669687 in gtk "spell checking menu has lot of empty space" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, I guess geometry stuff are not your stuff though ;-)
<seb128> I should rather ping cosimoc or Company about this one
<desrt> seb128: more likely someone like company for that :)
<desrt> ya.  i'm not touching this :)
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, that didn't seem to fix it :(
<kenvandine> :(
<dobey> kenvandine: ah, no. the gir is fine
<kenvandine> dobey, oh?
<dobey> well, it's not converting a python dict to a GArray
<dobey> but i am not sure that's a problem with the gir
<dobey> kenvandine: it appears AttributeList is bound as an alias to GArray, and the utility functions like _append_string() for it, are not bound
<kenvandine> but we don't need to use those...
<dobey> kenvandine: except we do, because how else do you create the list of attributes?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> for the out parameter
<dobey> no, for the attribute list
<dobey> not the out parameter
<dobey> the out is actually fine
<kenvandine> oh... i see
 * kenvandine got confused
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> the gir is a bit broken though
<dobey> because it thinks gnome_keyring_attribute_list_* are functions of the GnomeKeyringAttribute type
<dobey> whee
<dobey> so yeah, the gir is broken :(
<dobey> but not in the way we thought
<dobey> and i'm not quite sure how to fix it exactly
<dobey> oh ken quit. what a quitter
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-09
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Would you mind looking at some code I'm working on to add shortcut keys to some of the menu options in the accessibility menu for unity-greeter? It builds both in vala and C, but throws an assert at runtime. Have I missed anything? https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/unity-greeter/add-a11y-shortcuts
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok
<TheMuso> I.e the greeter runs in test mode, but GTK throws an assert about the accel_group variable, which should be a GtkAccelGroup object.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hmm, I don't know a lot about accelerators but it looks correct to me
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you pastebin the error
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yeah, I also see some other interesting asserts further down in this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834683/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, the first asserts are something broken in a recent GTK+ upload, the later stuff is the indicators being noisy
<TheMuso> Ok.
<robert_ancell> it's the [+0.09s] CRITICAL: gtk_widget_add_accelerator: assertion `GTK_IS_ACCEL_GROUP (accel_group)' failed that's suspicious
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you print out with %p the accel_group and check it was actually created?
<robert_ancell> also, as and aside you don't need to make the accel_group a class variable - just use var as it's only used inside that one method
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Do you mean just after calling gtk_accel_group_new?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yup
<robert_ancell> I see no reason why it wouldn't be valid
<robert_ancell> but worth checking
<TheMuso> Yup.
<TheMuso> Ok will do.
<TheMuso> Its also worth noting that whenever I run unity-greeter in test mode, my keyboard layout gets changed for no reason.
<TheMuso> This is trunk of course.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: ok, its a non-zero value, accel_group = 0x7fd3e8083100
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hmm, don't know - might be worth making a small test program and confirming that it works in the simple case or checking the generated C code to see if it's doing the right thing
<TheMuso> The C code looks ok, but I may fiddle with it anyway to see if I can get things working.
<TheMuso> But yeah a test program may be worth trying too.
<jono> robert_ancell, quick q: on multi-monitor I am seeing my wallpaper tiled when transitioning from LightDM to Unity - have you seen this issue before?
<robert_ancell> jono, is it mirroring then switching to multi-display?
<jono> robert_ancell, yep
<robert_ancell> jono, yeah, that's the current behaviour, but we want to sort that out
<jono> cool
<jono> I think I filed a bug about this, I can't quite remember
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok, just wrote up a simple test app with a single menu, and menu item with an accelerator, and it works fine, no asserts...
<TheMuso> So its something to do with the unity-greeter code, and the only thing I can think of, is that its pointer related...
<TheMuso> Or something is not passing through from one object/method to the other.
<TheMuso> But even that doesn't make sense.
<TheMuso> To be clear, the test app is in vala.
<TheMuso> Perhaps some fresh eyes on my code will help. I'll ping Michael when I see him on next, probably tomorrow morning.
<robert_ancell> yeah, weird
<TheMuso> Thanks anyway.
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, i just uploaded a fix for the ido bug, the white background in the sound menu
<kenvandine> not sure if it is a real fix or just masking the real problem... but it seems to work
<kenvandine> DX really needs to find a maintainer for libido... and not me!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> dobey, did you have any more fun with that branch?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> desrt: no, nessita's two fixes came after 3.1.0
<pitti> desrt: the env one didn't seem too important for me, so I didn't bother backporting it; if you need it, I can
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<DBO> kenvandine, rumor has it you may have experience doing async pixbuf loading
<kenvandine> DBO, ha... well i have a working implementation
<DBO> kenvandine, using?
<kenvandine> vala
<DBO> gdk_pixbuf_loader?
<kenvandine> lp:gwibber/libgwibber-gtk/stream-view-tile.vala
<DBO> kenvandine, you're not just using g_idle are you?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> look at the load_avatar_async function
<DBO> are we looking at the same code?
<DBO> no we are not
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> kenvandine, isn't new Gdk.Pixbuf.from_stream_at_scale more of a sync call...
<DBO> kenvandine, it looks like what you have implemented is a deferred loader
<robert_ancell> agateau, awake?
<kenvandine> DBO, it's wrapped inside a async function
<kenvandine> so not what you want
<DBO> kenvandine, I can wrap an arbitrary call inside an async function
<DBO> I was hoping more to see something loading a stream async and pumping that into a gdk_pixbuf_loader
<RAOF> You mean like a preloading filestream that you could pass into the loader?
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, empathy repeatably FTBFSes,  seems to miss x11-xcb; missing build dep?
<kenvandine> looking
<DBO> RAOF, im not sure what I want yet
<DBO> I am more or less shopping for a solution
<DBO> window shopping if you will
<kenvandine> pitti, interesting, the build log does look like a missing build dep, but it builds on the other arches
<kenvandine> Package 'x11-xcb', required by 'egl', not found
<kenvandine> ah
<pitti> or bug in egl?
<RAOF> Do the build logs span a mesa upload?
<DBO> uhg, so many worthless things done on startup in unity
<kenvandine> pitti, that is what i am thinking
<DBO> I wish I had a way to benchmark the startup times
<jbicha> the x11-xcb thing also affects gnome-games, cheese, & gnome-documents
<jbicha> everything clutter?
<kenvandine> looks like something on arm requires that which is missing a dep on x11-xcb
<RAOF> Yeah, looks like a mesa bug; egl Requires.private x11-xcb
<kenvandine> RAOF, can you fix that?
<pitti> i. e. egl-dev should grow a depends: x11-xdb-dev?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, seems like it.
<kenvandine> on libx11-xcb-dev
 * RAOF wonders how hard it'd be to write a lintian check for underspecified -dev dependencies...
<pitti> RAOF: running through Requires:/Requires.private, map through pkg-config, and map through dpkg -S?
<pitti> that would be highly useful indeed
<pitti> it's a very common cause of FTBFS
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> It seems reasonable to assume that all those packages are installed as a part of the build, so the dpkg -S route should work.
<pitti> yes, otherwise it should be very hard to build the package in the first place
<RAOF> Oh.  I don't think that'd work in the case of sbuild's automatic post-build lintian run. :(
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: sweet..will test! thanks :)
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, just don't let anyone make me the upstream maintainer of ido
<kenvandine> :)
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: wait, what? shoot..."UNDO SEND! UNDO SEND!"
<jasoncwarner_> ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: bedtime for you? getting to be 1am?
<kenvandine> soonish :)
<kenvandine> more hacking to do
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: me too; this spreadsheet won't make itself!
 * jasoncwarner_ cries at spreadsheet hacking ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> better you than me
<cyphermox> so, who here has a 3G dongle and want to see my crummy C code fail horribly?
<pitti> cyphermox: I still have one, although not used in ages
<pitti> cyphermox: that needs usb-modeswitch
<cyphermox> cool.
<cyphermox> I'll be rolling out a package to test in a minute, if you could give it a shot
<cyphermox> I just spent 4 hours or so adapting all the last changes in usb_modeswitch_disabler^Wdispatcher to my C code
<cyphermox> also, good morning pitti :)
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> jbicha, kenvandine: Your egl build failures should be able to be given back once the new mesa's built.
<kenvandine> RAOF, thx
<manish> didrocks: hey Didier. check the first comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/+bug/928946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 928946 in activity-log-manager "The .desktop.in files don't match with executable file name" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> hey manish, looking
<cyphermox> hey didrocks, good morning :)
<didrocks> manish: right, from dash, it's logicial
<didrocks> logical
<didrocks> manish: but from gnome-control-center, it does, as I told you
<manish> yes
<didrocks> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> tired :)
<didrocks> :)
<manish> but I think the problem should be solved from all sides
<cyphermox> ttyl
<manish> didrocks: I am opening an ubuntu task on that bug
<didrocks> manish: indeed, but I told that can wait your next release if you are going to release today or tomorrow
<manish> didrocks: might release it on 13th
<manish> since the UI changes are not done completely
<didrocks> manish: that's good as well :)
<manish> so is it fine that dash launching be broken so long?
<didrocks> manish: it's not installed by default
<didrocks> manish: and not really ready for wide consumption
<didrocks> (seeing the number of debug message and warning on the console)
<didrocks> so not that important, that can wait Monday
<manish> didrocks: seif fixed that debug issues
<didrocks> great
<manish> not installed by default? wasn't it supposed to be as per the blueprint?
<didrocks> manish: it will when:
<didrocks> - there will be no debug
<didrocks> - there will be no warning
<didrocks> - we fixed the desktop thing
<manish> okay. will be so on 13th release
<didrocks> :)
 * kenvandine heads to bed, bbl
<tjaalton> multiarchified libgnomeui, fixes gnucash
<pitti> tjaalton: GNOME 2 is alive!!!
<tjaalton> pitti: :)
<tjaalton> well, gnucash setup wizard window was blank without this
<manish> pitti: that was a joke or seriously?
<pitti> Sweetshark: any chance to get bug 917153 fixed soon? it causes upgrade failures all over the place
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917153 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from oneiric to precise: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/unopkg.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicule.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917153
<pitti> manish: joke, of course; I alluded to tjaalton uploading libgnomeui *blowing off the dust*
<manish> pitti: so when is bonobo getting uploaded? :P
<pitti> when we finish porting it to vala and dbus
<manish> but i still miss GNOME 1.x, we should totally return back to it and make sure the desktop is like how it should be - unusable (stolen joke)
<tjaalton> so.. gst-plugins-good/bad merges.. -bad split the libs into a separate package, but we've moved them to -good. should -good do a similar split?
<tjaalton> *moved some of them
<tjaalton> kinda silly though that the moves were done with the promise that upstream would move them too, but a year has passed..
<slomo_> tjaalton: you moved the libraries to -good too? wtf?
<slomo_> tjaalton: why are the libraries needed in -good too?
<tjaalton> slomo_: not moved anything
<tjaalton> yet
<tjaalton> slomo_: -bad is in universe, -good is in main
<slomo_> tjaalton: and upstream would move the stuff if there would be someone to actually work on it and care enough... apparently none of the distributions care enough and the telepathy/empathy people don't care enough either
<tjaalton> slomo_: right..
<slomo_> tjaalton: afaik you only moved some farsight/telepathy related plugins from -bad to -good because of this, i don't think the libraries would be needed for these plugins
<slomo_> oh wait, you want gstreamer-vaapi in main, right? :)
<tjaalton> right now I'm just trying to do the merges
<tjaalton> dunno if -vaapi needs to be in main or not, probably not
<slomo_> so, if there's someone at ubuntu who would like to help to get the stuff moved to -good, i'd be happy to help :)
<tjaalton> libgstbasecamerabinsrc and libgstphotography are the ones that have been moved to -good..
<tjaalton> of the libs
<slomo_> oh, for camerabin2 which is used by cheese?
<tjaalton> no idea
<slomo_> i think camerabin2 and these two libs are almost ready to be moved to -base/-good
<tjaalton> would be nice
<tjaalton> so, what's needed?
<tjaalton> for that to happen?
<slomo_> tjaalton: someone to actually push for it, to make sure that all documentation is there is required, that there are unit tests (there are), that the API of the plugins and libraries make sense and can be kept stable for a long time
<seb128> hey
<tjaalton> i can move stuff arond, but can't say anything about the api issues
<tjaalton> *around
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<slomo_> tjaalton: moving the stuff around is actually the smallest problem, that's easy, there are even scripts for that ;)
<tjaalton> slomo_: right, I'm not up for the reset
<tjaalton> rest
<tjaalton> frankly, this is getting way out of hand :)
<slomo_> :)
<tjaalton> so I'm just inclined to do the merges now and leave it at that for now..
<slomo_> tjaalton: ok
<pitti> seb128: FYI, the pygobject backported fixes are in now
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I noticed, that will make nessita happy, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, they just rolled a tarball with the 3 commits you backported ;-)
<pitti> seb128: really: I saw 3.0.4
<pitti> ?
<pitti> but we'd need a 3.1.1
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> I didn't look into details just saw the email on the ftp list
<seb128> grrrr, hate webkit hate hate
<seb128> "collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]
<seb128> libtool: install: error: relink `libwebkitgtk-1.0.la' with the above command before installing it
<seb128> make[3]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1"
<seb128> that's how the ppa amd64 build failed after 10 hours build
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still don't want to take on webkit for me? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I was good until getting that webkit email :p
<chrisccoulson> no, firefox and thunderbird are enough for me ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: will be fixed with the next release (3.5.0 final)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, when is that due?
<Sweetshark> pitti: upstream? ~this week
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.5.0 rc3 is expected to be final really (and is out), but ssshh, you didnt hear that from me ....
<Chipaca> morning all
<Chipaca> updated, and now chromium-browser throws a segfault, but not when I strace it
<seb128> hey
<seb128> what did you update?
<Chipaca> ohidunno :)
<seb128> did you try running it in gdb to get a stracktrace?
<Chipaca> ah, it's not every time. twice in a row it worked, there.
<Chipaca> going for gdb
<Chipaca> seb128: 20 times it started ok within gdb
<seb128> "fun"
<seb128> does it print anything on stdout when it errors out without gdb?
<Chipaca> three times it worked ok without gdb, the fourth, segfault
<Chipaca> $ chromium-browser
<Chipaca> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Chipaca> nope
<seb128> hum
<seb128> no apport catching it?
<Chipaca> nope
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> that's going to be fun to debug
<seb128> can you check /var/log/apport.log
<Chipaca> this executable already crashed 2 times, ignoring
<Chipaca> and it looks like i've got something in /var/crash about chromium
<seb128> Chipaca, ok, report it? i.e run ubuntu-bug on it
<seb128> Chipaca, or if it's too much to upload you can apport-unpack the file and look at Stacktrace in the unpacked directory
<Chipaca> seb128: i'll do the unpack thing anyway, but reporting should be doable
<seb128> pitti, \o/ gzip bug fixed!
<pitti> seb128: yeah, indeed! I reverted the workaround in gtk+2.0 bzr this morning
<seb128> cool
<pitti> I figure we can revert a few more
<seb128> yeah, I will look at that
<seb128> probably no need to upload but undo the workaround in the vcses
<pitti> *nod*
<tjaalton> slomo_: btw, debian bug 657011: drop libmusicbrainz4-dev from the build-deps
<ubot2> Debian bug 657011 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "gst-plugins-bad0.10: Please drop the build-dependency on libmusicbrainz4-dev" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/657011
<tjaalton> slomo_: so.. scripts for moving stuff around? that might help me with the merge, probably a good idea to update the moved plugins..
<slomo_> tjaalton: it's just something to extract all git commits for a number of directories/files and import them into another git repository
<slomo_> tjaalton: nothing that would help you in your case unfortunately
<tjaalton> slomo_: ok, I'll just copy & create a patch from it
<glatzor> pitti, hello
<pitti> hello glatzor, wie gehts?
<glatzor> pitti, I just looked at your bug from yesterday
<glatzor> pitti, fine and yourself
<glatzor> ?
<glatzor> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/835187/
<pitti> quite well, thanks!
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> glatzor: I tried to set error_handler in the ctor
<pitti> glatzor: brilliant, thank you!
<glatzor> pitti, the gtk3 api of the dialog isn't very nice. the run() method should really fake a nested main loop and iterate the mainloop itself
<glatzor> if it is caled synchronously
<tjaalton> seb128: objections if I split the shared libs & dev files from gst-plugins-good like I did for -bad?
<seb128> tjaalton, is slomo_,Debian going to follow you on that?
<seb128> tjaalton, I would like to stay close from Debian
<tjaalton> seb128: probably, once the libs are moved upstream from -bad to -good
<seb128> tjaalton, btw if you work on it could you also update to the current version? ;-)
<slomo_> seb128: no, there are no libraries in -good (and never will upstream)
<tjaalton> slomo_: uhm?
<tjaalton> so why are we moving these tehn
<tjaalton> then
<slomo_> tjaalton: the libraries will be in -base
<tjaalton> slomo_: ah gotcha
<tjaalton> in that case I won't split them
<tjaalton> seb128: I've merged the experimental version yes
<slomo_> well, you need to... where would you put the headers otherwise?
<seb128> tjaalton, well, here is the deal, if you add diff over debian you win the maintainship of that source, i.e you will do the merges on debian when new versions come ;-)
<tjaalton> and copied the new versions from -bad
<tjaalton> slomo_: they are not shipped currently
<tjaalton> just the libs with -plugins-good
<slomo_> seb128: i don't think this rule is that strict ;) otherwise there always would've been someone to merge with debian after you moved the plugins and libraries
<slomo_> tjaalton: ok, fine then
<tjaalton> libgstbasecamerabinsrc and libgstphotography
<tjaalton> anyway, I'll keep it on my local branch if ever needed
<tjaalton> slomo_: btw, typo in -bad control.in, the lib short description is the same as for -dev :)
<didrocks> dear pitti, can https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ppa/+build/3198709 get some priority bump? I think that it really deserves it if possible :)
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: that was the i386 build, though, ok?
<pitti> I'd assume that most developer folks run 64 bit
<didrocks> pitti: not me though ;)
<pitti> seb128: I'm on holiday tomorrow; would you happen to have time to do the release meeting stuff?
<seb128> pitti, yes, can do
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup
<seb128> pitti, did you update the status page?
<pitti> seb128: no, not yet
<pitti> I usually do it Friday morning, but I can do it now if you want
<seb128> pitti, will you do it or should I add that to my todo for tomorrow?
<pitti> it's just getting a bit tight
<seb128> pitti, if you have time and want to do it you are welcome to do so
<pitti> meeting at 15:30, then I need to run out soon after
<seb128> otherwise I will do it, or finish what you didn't do tomorrow
<pitti> seb128: I'll start on it now
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> hey seb128, remember you were going to look at why we can't load g-c-c panels that are hidden with the desktop file?
<kenvandine> like in unity, gnome-control-center sound
<kenvandine> should load the old sound panel
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning btw :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, yes, it's still on my list, was not very high though
<kenvandine> seb128, well i am about to upload the goa change
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> like today
<seb128> kenvandine, do we need the goa dialog to be called under unity?
<seb128> kenvandine, thinking about it I'm unsure that's a good idea to make that
<seb128> kenvandine, it means the "all settings" would take you back to a screen which doesn't list the capplet you were using
<kenvandine> we do
<kenvandine> empathy-accounts calls it
<kenvandine> it will only happen for upgraders that created the account with goa
<pitti> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus updated
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: perhaps you can give it an once-over tomorrow, in case some more things change
<seb128> pitti, will do
<pitti> seb128: tomorrow morning, can you please send a mail like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-January/000654.html ?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: sorry, no, like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-February/000790.html
<pitti> the format changed a bit (release note delta, etc.)
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: meeting is at 17:00 CET as usual, but now much quicker these days
<pitti> (basically, just answering questions, no report pasting, etc.)
<seb128> I like that ;-)
<ogra_> hmm, is it normal that .jpg files automatically are associated with gwibber instead of the image viewer ?
<seb128> ogra_, no, is that specific to your user?
<seb128>  
<seb128> warning
<seb128> bug 929384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929384
<ogra_> havent tried yet, since i was busy filing a nautilus bug (nautilus crashes if i try to change the file association in "preferences")
<seb128> don't upgrade your precise libc if you are on nvidia binary drivers
<ogra_> heh, well, i'm on arm
<seb128> ogra_, can you give me the bug number for the nautilus issue when you have it?
<ogra_> (using nvidia drivers, but thats quite different from the x86 ones)
<ogra_> one sec
<seb128> ogra_, also check your .local/share/applications/mimetypes.list
<dobey> kenvandine: didn't futz with it any more yet really. though pondering just switching it to use something else instead
<ogra_> seb128, bug 929557
<seb128> ogra_, thanks, waiting on the retracers
<kenvandine> dobey, something else?
<ogra_> not sure there are armel retracers
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, indeed i have "image/jpeg=gwibber.desktop" in there, i wonder how that happened, i havent used gwibber ever in my life
<dobey> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py
 * ogra_ doesnt have a twitter account or anything
<seb128> ogra_, there used to be a bug in oneiric which would do that
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> ogra_, when opening the control center system infos
<seb128> ogra_, but is it possible that you had the bug since oneiric and didn't notice before?
<ogra_> likely, i havent opened jpegs in ages
<seb128> ok
 * ogra_ removes the line
<dobey> kenvandine: though since it's designed for twisted, i guess it might not work as well in gwibber
<ogra_> hmm, looking at these associations, banshee doesnt clean up after itself either
<ogra_> oh, i dont even have a nautilus icon in my launcher anymore (nor a desktop) ...
 * ogra_ logs in newly
<kenvandine> dobey, interesting... we could create a simple wrapper to just use dbus though right?
<kenvandine> dobey, you should go to #gwibber
<ogra_> k, desktop is back, jpegs are opened by image viewer by default again ...
<ogra_> but there is no home icon in my launcher
<ogra_> and the "top left corner" setting for unity-2d doesnt switch off "edge" it seems
<ogra_> isnt it an "either or" thing ?
<ogra_> seb128, oh, and thanks ! ;)
<seb128> ogra_, yw
<ogra_> hmm, actually "top left corner" doesnt seem to have any effect
<kenvandine> dobey, are you going to be the package maintainer for the video lens when it lands?  i assume it'll go in your package set for u1
<dobey> kenvandine: not afaik. i understood it would fall onto dx
<kenvandine> dobey, but your team is writing it :)
<kenvandine> so maybe you will just hand it off
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> seb128: doing good
<jbicha> seb128: could you sync itstool? the new version makes xml warnings non-fatal so ubuntu-docs won't FTBFS
<seb128> jbicha, done
<kenvandine> pitti, btw... congrats on GNOME membership!
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks!
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<pitti> seb128: thanks for covering for me tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, yw, have a nice w.e!
<pitti> I'll check mail again tomorrow morning, I'm not leaving until ~ 11 am
<kenvandine> humm, so the MIR for dbus-test-runner is fix released, i know it'll go into main when something depends on it in main
<kenvandine> but what if something only needs it as a build depends?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's 3am for him, I doubt he's online
<seb128> kenvandine, that's fine, it will show on component mismatch
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, I forgot.
<kenvandine> seb128, cool
<achiang> hello, launcher autohide seems to be broken. known issue?
<seb128> how broken?
<seb128> the smart hidding code got dropped from trunk if you daily builds
<seb128> you only have always hidden and always displayed now
<achiang> ah
<achiang> if i maximize an application (which i do with xchat, browser, etc. on my 12" laptop screen) the launcher doesn't hide and overlays it
<achiang> trés annoying
<seb128> hum, no, that seems a bug
<seb128> does it happen all the time?
<achiang> yes
<seb128> seems a compiz stacking issue
<seb128> what version do you use?
<achiang> do i need to install ccsm? ;)
<achiang> which version of what? unity?
<achiang> or compiz?
<seb128> both
<seb128> do you use precise or ppa builds?
<achiang> precise
<seb128> you can change the autohidding behaviour in the control-center
<achiang> compiz                                 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu8
<seb128> the appearance capplet, second tab
<achiang> unity                                  5.2.0-0ubuntu3
<achiang> i did change the autohide using the appearance capplet, that was my workaround
<achiang> i turned it on
<seb128> ok
<achiang> but now, when i am on a desktop without a maximized window, the launcher still does not appear
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's the wanted behaviour
<seb128> you have choice between always hidden or always displayed
<seb128> you need to display it with the mouse or with super key
<achiang> wait, so the behavior i just described is or is not a bug?
<achiang> about maximizing a window, but launcher still displayed... is that a bug or intended?
<seb128> read https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg07665.html
<seb128> it's a bug
<seb128> I can't confirm it here on precise, gedit and f11, gedit goes over the launcher for me
<seb128> the fact that the launcher is not displayed on an empty workspace though is not a bug
<seb128> it's always hidden if you active that option
<achiang> ok, that is fine
<achiang> i am more concerned about the first case: maximize window, launcher is on top
<seb128> I can't confirm that one
<seb128> that is a buggy anyway
<achiang> but actually, reading mark's mail, it seems like that is supposed to happen too?
<seb128> you should report it against unity
<seb128> well, here if I run gedit and press f11 I only see gedit
<seb128> no launcher
<achiang> it seems like sabdfl says that "they maximise a window, and the launcher "disappears". To these users, the behaviour is deeply uncomfortable, random."
<seb128> hold on
<seb128> do you use autohide or always on screen?
<achiang> to me, the intended behavior is launcher is always there? seb128, maybe *you* have the bug then. ;)
<seb128> if you use always on screen it's always on screen
<seb128> I though you said you turned autohide on
<seb128> but yeah, by default the launcher is always there
<seb128> even if you maximize something
<achiang> ok, i think i was confusing, i apologize, let me start over
<achiang> autohide: off; maximize window; launcher is still there
<seb128> yes, wanted
<achiang> autohide: on; launcher is not there; maximize window, no launcher; push cursor hard against edge, launcher appears, release cursor, launcher hides
<seb128> that seems about right ;-)
<achiang> ok, so not a bug, intended behavior. got it, thanks
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry for the confusion
<achiang> (is that how the os x dock behaves too?) ;)
<seb128> I think if you read mark's email he has all the details
<seb128> (dunno, could be ;-)
<achiang> ok, now i just have to deal with a buggy mouse cursor that's been driving me nuts for 2 weeks now. :-/
<achiang> seb128: thanks for the help, much appreciated
<seb128> you're welcome
<desrt> DBO: daily bamf poke
<DBO> desrt, ouch
<desrt> DBO: indeed.
<desrt> DBO: updated eta?
<desrt> pitti: good morning
<Sarvatt> anyone around with a busted nvidia system after updates? i just uploaded an nvidia package here that one person says works after the updates but could use more confirmation and i dont have any nvidia machines https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nvidia -- it will take a few more minutes to get published though
<DBO> desrt, trying to get you one
<desrt> DBO: thanks
<cyphermox> Sarvatt: with updates circa when? I'm pretty sure I updated my desktop at home yesterday, and things were still working; but now it's going to be hard to try another update and test this since i'm not at home and my PC is off
<Sarvatt> cyphermox: libc6 2.15~pre6-0ubuntu10 at least
<seb128> cyphermox, did you get the new libc already yesterday?
<cyphermox> seb128: I don't know, I updated that system, didn't get things breaking -- I didn't really pay attention to the packages :)
<seb128> cyphermox, did you reboot after the updates?
<seb128> cyphermox, well the new libc got published like 10 hours ago, so you might not have got it
<cyphermox> no, I would not
<cyphermox> I would have updated ~ 24 hours ago
<seb128> ok, so you didn't get it ;-)
<cyphermox> indeed
<seb128> mterry, hey
<cyphermox> I can possibly test this if I can manage to remotely boot that system
<mterry> seb128, hello
<seb128> mterry, dunno if you saw but gtk updates, broke somewhat deja-dup theming
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/929128
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929128 in deja-dup "deja-dup backup window is white on lightgrey, white text on white background in details" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> seb128, yeah  :-/  Didn't think it was something on my side, but let me fully read that bug
<seb128> mterry, Cimi seems to think deja-dup is doing something weird, it's broken with adwaita as well it seems
<mterry> seb128, ah, interesting
<seb128> mterry, Cimi thinks all your widget are in selected state for some reason
<mterry> Heh
<seb128> mterry, well anyway I just wanted to poing the bug in case you didn't see it
<seb128> point
<mterry> seb128, yeah, thanks.  But that's a post-FF issue.  ;)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
 * mterry just realized that accountsservice can expose all the keyboard layouts a user has configured, so we can avoid the *giant* list of layouts in the greeter drop down and display those
<mterry> So I'm working to change my patches to lightdm and friends
<seb128> mterry, nice ;-)
<seb128> \o/ webkit built in the ppa, victory!
<seb128> well on amd64 that's it ;-)
<seb128> i386 still going
<achiang> kenvandine: ugh. are you seeing empathy hangs while chatting via gtalk today?
<kenvandine> achiang, i just noticed that
<achiang> ok
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<s9iper1> kenvandine: ping
<BigWhale> Latest update broke something
<BigWhale> "Failed to load session 'ubuntu'"
<BigWhale> is this just me?
<kenvandine> BigWhale, are you using nvidia?
<kenvandine> s9iper1, pong
<BigWhale> kenvandine, fglrx
<BigWhale> X crashed so badly after an update that I had to power cycle
<kenvandine> the latest libc upload seemed to be breaking people
<BigWhale> now lightdm is refusing to let me in
<dobey> whoever broke nvidia today; why did you do it. grr
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, do you know if it effects fglrx users too?
<s9iper1> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/928755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 928755 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in tp_proxy_poll_features()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dobey> i wants mah pixels on
<BigWhale> kenvandine, well lightdm is up and working
<BigWhale> dobey, you can take my pixels ... they are all dark :>
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: no clue honestly but it could, from what i've seen in the reports the eglibc bustage  only affects i386 and amd64 is fine
<s9iper1> kenvandine i guess its due to lib proxy this one see  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libproxy/+bug/547106
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 547106 in libproxy "Please upgrade libproxy to 0.4.x" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> BigWhale: yeah i have plenty of crystals sitting in the black state as it is. but it would be nice if that screen showed up in the displays dialog, and actually drew some stuff
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: no reports on launchpad about fglrx hitting the same bug
<Sarvatt> oh they'd be filed against nux, lessee
<kenvandine> s9iper1, no, that is unrelated
<BigWhale> kenvandine, the nvidia bug isn't related to what hit me.
<BigWhale> at least it doesn't appear that way
<BigWhale> lightdm is failing to load user session
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> the nux script
<kenvandine> to check if unity is supported is failing
<kenvandine> i think that is what i heard anyway
<kenvandine> that happens when it tries the load the session
<kenvandine> but since it blows up, it aborts or something
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<BigWhale> hmm, program works
<kenvandine> BigWhale, are you on i386?
<kenvandine> or amd64?
<BigWhale> amd64
<Sarvatt> BigWhale: ~/.xsession-errors will tell you why
<kenvandine> ok, doesn't sound the same
<kenvandine> i hadn't heard amd64 wasn't affected, i've been afraid to restart since i updated this morning
<BigWhale> hmmm session ubuntu runable check failed
<BigWhale> exited with code 1
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: well up to 3 people who haven't hit any issues on amd64 now, all of the bug reports are i386 so seems a safe assumption to me
<seb128> grrrrrrrrrrr
<seb128> hate hate hate
<seb128> "collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]"
<seb128> that's how the i386 webkit build from today just failed
<seb128> I'm not doing another one, no I'm not!
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson: you are on amd64 right? can you pretty please try the ubuntu-desktop ppa build?
<seb128> it did success on amd64
<seb128> let me know if you can try if gwibber, software-center and shotwell still work
<seb128> oh and maybe empathy
<seb128> I will upload to the archive if they do
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> I'm tired to do 10 hours builds in the ppa to have the builder kill ld at the end because it's too slow :p
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks a lot
<kenvandine> seb128, indicator-appmenu with HUD is uploaded, depwait
<kenvandine> for dbus-test-runner
<seb128> kenvandine, I can promote that ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, you got the mir approved right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> mterry, approved it during the rally
<kenvandine> it is fix released
<seb128> kenvandine, I will send mterry at your house if that's false :p
<mterry> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> bug 890428
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890428 in dbus-test-runner "[MIR] dbus-test-runner" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890428
<kenvandine> seb128, tedg said there have been a couple of apport crash reports from PPA users but he wants retracer output for them
<kenvandine> so tedg asked us to ping him ASAP if we get some
<kenvandine> tedg promised to fix them right away :-D
 * kenvandine likes putting words in tedg 's mouth
<tedg> Heh, not "right away" after apport has it's way with them :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: ok
<tedg> Though, if they're in the HUD service they'll be slow to come in as the only people activating it will be those with an unreleased Unity.
<kenvandine> i love it when tedg voluntarily commits to fixing bugs
<kenvandine> yeah, but at least the retracers will run when they do come
<tedg> Exactly, so we've got a few now, but they're basically useless :-/
<BigWhale> I fixed the fglrx bug
<BigWhale> 'fixed'
<kenvandine> seb128, once you promote dbus-test-runner, do they have to wait for a publisher run?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, which is half an hour
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> BigWhale, how did you fix it?
<BigWhale> kenvandine, the windows way ... I removed fglrx driver then installed it again with --force
<kenvandine> oh
<BigWhale> because it was complaining that it didn't uninstall
<BigWhale> perhaps the driver was build against libc
<seb128> tedg, I got those under valgrind, not sure if it's really an issue or due to libdbusmenu but I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/929707 let me know if that's the wrong place for the bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929707 in libdbusmenu "Syscall param socketcall.sendmsg(msg.msg_iov[i]) points to uninitialised byte(s)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> kenvandine, btw I promoted before the :30 run so it should start being in the next half an hour
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine tries to get the webkit build from ppa before braving a reboot
<seb128> kenvandine, please test webkit before rebooting :p
<tedg> Hmm, desrt did you see the seb128 bug above?  Is it possible for a GVariant to have an initialized region?
<seb128> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/929710 as well, but I guess that one is yours ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929710 in libdbusmenu "Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't
<kenvandine> libwebkitgtk-3.0-common
<kenvandine> isn't published
<seb128> crap!
<tedg> seb128, It say gvariant as well.  /me assumes all bugs are desrt's  ;-)
<seb128> that's i386
<seb128> kenvandine, can you try to --force the lib? ;-)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<seb128> I doubt the common changed in a significant way
<kenvandine> seb128, how do i force with apt-get?
<tedg> Hmm, I think that one is mine actually... I think we can check a NULL variant there.
<kenvandine> or do i need to grab the deb?
<seb128> kenvandine, wget https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3198313/+files/libwebkitgtk-3.0-0_1.7.5-0ubuntu1%7Ebuild5_amd64.deb
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+build/3198313
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> seb128, looks like i need to download more debs, lots of missing symbols
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, done bother then I don't want to make you waste too much time
<kenvandine> couple minutes ;)
<seb128> I'm off for dinner bbiab, will read the backlog then
<seb128> kenvandine, no luck? ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah, some
<kenvandine> gwibber is fine
<kenvandine> software-center sort of works
<seb128> "sort of"?
<kenvandine> although it immediately wants to fix my broken depends
<kenvandine> no banner at the top
<kenvandine> that might be on purpse
<dobey> is it only gtk3 webkit that was broken?
<kenvandine> i test gwibber with the gtk2 webkit
<kenvandine> ok, on my laptop i do see the top banner
<kenvandine> but with the new webkit i see an empty pane
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, the no banner was reported by several people with the current archive version (1.7.4)
<seb128> kenvandine, for me it comes after 15 seconds
<seb128> kenvandine, can you try to wait a minute and see if it comes?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> oh joy... maybe that is because software center removed itself!
<seb128> lol
 * kenvandine wonders what other havoc it caused
<kenvandine> it also removed shotwell, i guess
<seb128> kenvandine, well anyway thanks, if both start I think it's good enough to upload, I will deal with bugs if we get any
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry for breaking your box, it has been 3 days I try to get that stuff building
<seb128> it makes me have to extra sympathy for chrisccoulson and Sweetshark dealing with stuff that takes hours long to build ;-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> no worries
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it looks like you're enjoying it. want to take over firefox? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum... let me think
<seb128> NO!
<seb128> NO!
<seb128> NO!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * chrisccoulson rebuilds firefox for the 6th time this afternoon
<mdeslaur> seb128: you get to drink scotch while firefox rebuilds :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'm actually thinking about going out to get some really unhealthy food whilst it's building
<seb128> mdeslaur, I can understand that, trying to update webkit made me want to drink as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, burger? ;-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: as opposed to the healthy food you usually eat? :)
<chrisccoulson> now you can see why i drink so much now ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i never eat healthy food
<mdeslaur> lol
<desrt> tedg: GVariant does have bugs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's not true, we get steaks at team dinners, that's healthy ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, so, i did a bisect today and got a really useful result: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036#c13
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<chrisccoulson> "Update cairo to 1.10" ;)
<desrt> wow.  nice freudian slip.
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  lol
<desrt> tedg: GVariant *doesn't have bugs
<seb128> desrt, too late, you admitted it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, now i need drink ;)
<seb128> desrt, none of those are yours? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: it's true.  it has had 2 bugs before
<desrt> (where i consider bug to be something other than 'make it behave more gently when someone else makes a mistake')
<desrt> seb128: i consider it to be very unlikely that these are GVariant bugs
<seb128> desrt, ignore that, tedg sent merge requests on libdbusmenu for both
<desrt> valgrind is quite 'clever' about tracking uninitialised values
<desrt> like if you pass an uninitialised variable to some function and that function stores it in memory, then it will consider that memory to be uninitialised
<desrt> it even does this down to the level of individual bits
<desrt> so it's not uncommon to see 'uninitialised' deep inside of some library when it has nothing to do with the library at all
<desrt> seb128: can you ping nessita and tell her i'm getting bored?
<seb128> nessita, hey, bring more bugs!
<nessita> desrt: heh!
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<nessita> desrt: so, I was about to report a bug today :-)
<nessita> but then I realized it was PICNIC
<desrt> is that like PEBCAK?
<nessita> desrt: yeap
<nessita> Problem In Chair Not In Computer
<desrt> nice :)
<nessita> desrt: when using g_spawn_async, and setting a callback for the child_watch_add function, the status it returns is not the exit code of the child
<desrt> right.  you need to interpret it with the W*() macros
<nessita> right
<nessita> desrt: for now I coded  the macros in python... is there any way to access those?
<nessita> thru gi, I mean
<desrt> you should be able to access them using python
<nessita> desrt: any pointers you could have?
<desrt> like os.WIFEXITED()
<nessita> hummmm interesting
<DBO> seb128, did didrocks have you look at those branches?
<seb128> DBO, yes, I tried the daily builds, no difference on start time
<DBO> seb128, they are not in the daily builds yet
<DBO> our merge bot died apparently
<seb128> DBO, I'm not sure about the dash opening, it seems a bit faster but I've no way to metric measure it
<DBO> the big one still hasn't landed
<DBO> this bad boy: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.lazy-load-graphics/+merge/92211
<seb128> DBO, well I got unity r1938 which includes
<seb128> lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.lazy-loading
<seb128> lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.performance-tweaks
<seb128> DBO, but yeah, I didn't get that one
<DBO> yeah those two branches only effect 2 things
<seb128> DBO, I had lp:~unity-team/nux/nux.lazy-cairo-wrapper though
<DBO> 1) dash load time should be faster
<desrt> DBO: i hate to nag, but do you have that eta?
<DBO> 2) boot time should be faster if you have LOTS of favorites
<DBO> desrt, he is doing it right meow
<desrt> awesome.  thanks.
<DBO> desrt, so sometime between now and never
<desrt> heh
<desrt> can you have him send me patches for testing if he's not sure about landing it?
<DBO> oh we'll just land that bitch as soon as he puts up a review
<desrt> works fo rme :)
<desrt> any link i can keep an eye on?
<DBO> nope
<desrt> k.  keep me posted.
<DBO> it will land as a single commit
 * desrt keeps pulling
<seb128> mdeslaur, did you break my screensaver?
<mdeslaur> seb128: did I?
<DBO> desrt, I'll ping you when to pull
<mdeslaur> seb128: what's it doing?
<seb128> mdeslaur, just visually, but it displays the default background rather than mine since a few days
<seb128> mdeslaur, did anybody else complain about that?
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah, no, haven't heard anything...but now that you mention it, I think I see that too
<seb128> mdeslaur, since nobody else changed g-s recently I tend to blame you :p
<mdeslaur> seb128: yep, I've got that too, I'll take a look
<mdeslaur> seb128: hey, watch it :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, also not a new bug, but something you might be interested in, if I kill g-s I need to ctrl-alt-l 2 times to lock the screen
<seb128> mdeslaur, I guess the first one spawn g-s but doesn't lock
<seb128> mdeslaur, it could guess to non locking bugs I guess
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "I guess it could lead to*"
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, I'll take a look at that too, thanks
<kenvandine> i wish software-center had told me exactly what it was doing to "repair my package catalog"
<kenvandine> half my desktop was gone :)
<kenvandine> had to reconstruct it with dpkg.log
<mdeslaur> seb128: oneiric shows the default wallpaper too...hrm...
<seb128> mdeslaur, g-s from oneirinc on precise you mean?
<mdeslaur> seb128: on a real oneiric
<seb128> mdeslaur, it doesn't pick dynamically the wallpaper
<seb128> known bug
<seb128> but if you change and restart g-s it works
<mdeslaur> ah! ok, thanks
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless>                                                                                                                                                                 
<lifeless>  1243 root      20   0  218m  42m  11m R   71  0.5 180:23.39 Xorg
<lifeless> 70% cpu Xorg. WIN.
<m4n1sh> seb128: That day you gave me a strace command to trace the issue of an app
<m4n1sh> what were the arguments
<m4n1sh> otherwise it just floods up
<seb128> m4n1sh, issue?
<seb128> what do you try to do?
<m4n1sh> segfault
<m4n1sh> when trying to delete an application without selecting
<m4n1sh> looks like a regression
<seb128> m4n1sh, gdb <binary>?
<m4n1sh> dont get much
<seb128> install debug symbols?
<m4n1sh> for control center? yes
<seb128> can you give more details on what you do and what you get? maybe copy on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<m4n1sh> seb128: nothing much
<m4n1sh> I am trying to fix some other issues with alm
<m4n1sh> right now
<m4n1sh> when I goto Applications tab
<m4n1sh> and an app is no selected
<m4n1sh> and I press remove
<m4n1sh> it crashes
<seb128> run "gdb --args gnome-control-center alm" I guess
<seb128> get it to segfault
<seb128> and "bt" on the gdb prompt
<m4n1sh> thanks
<dobey> hi skaet
<dobey> skaet: when do you think is the last point at which we can request changes to the default install set (to pull webkit gtk2 off, and get some pyqt and qt-using u1 packages on)
<seb128> dobey, hum, assume feature freeze then you will need ffe
<seb128> i.e in a week
<dobey> ok
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, man, libgnomeui...what have you gotten me into? :P
<mdeslaur> oh, no, it got moved
<mdeslaur> ok :)
<seb128> lol
<skaet> dobey,  before feature freeze (Feb 16) please, probably best to work with pitti to make sure it fits into his plans too.
<TheMuso> mterry: Do you mind having a look at some code I'm working on for unity-greeter? I am working on adding shortcut keys to a couple of the a11y options, however I am getting an assert when running unity-greeter in test mode, the assert is with a GtkAccelGroup.
<TheMuso> mterry: Code: https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/unity-greeter/add-a11y-shortcuts
<mterry> k
<TheMuso> mterry: log of output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834683/
<TheMuso> mterry: I also wrote a small sample app in vala to test menu items and accelerators, and the test app worked fine with no asserts.
<TheMuso> mterry: robert_ancell looked yesterday and couldn't work out what may be the problem.
<mterry> hm
<mterry> TheMuso, try this:
<mterry> TheMuso, in MenuBar's constructor, instead of adding the "accel_group = ag;" line at the end, put it in the Object() call, like "Object (background: bg, accel_group: ag);" and then...
<mterry> TheMuso, change "private Gtk.AccelGroup accel_group;" to "public Gtk.AccelGroup {get; construct;}"
<mterry> TheMuso, and try again...   ?  Setting attributes manually in constructors has some weird behavior sometimes in vala
<TheMuso> mterry: Will do, thanks.
 * mterry supposes he should have tried it for you, but if that doesn't work let me know and I'll dig deeper
<TheMuso> I don't mind trying myself.
<TheMuso> One learns more that way.
<TheMuso> mterry: Yeah that worked fine, thanks for that.
<mterry> TheMuso, awesome.  That's really an ugly bug in Vala.  The compiler should complain or do the right thing
<TheMuso> mterry: Totally agree.
<TheMuso> Anyways, that branch is now ready for merging.
<cyphermox> TheMuso: you did alsa changes for bluez, was this related to a bug or was it just because there was now a better way to keep the config file?
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know if didrocks would mind if i uploaded his unreleased g-c-c changes?
<TheMuso> cyphermox: THere is a better place to store the bluez alsa config file, that is all.
<TheMuso> cyphermox: In the past, we used to patch alsa config files to load the bluetooth config file, but now alsa has a conf directory that it watches, so we just drop whatever files we want in that directory.
<seb128> kenvandine, go for it, he didn't upload because there was not enough to justify an upload
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> :)
<cyphermox> TheMuso: cool
<cyphermox> TheMuso: on the same subject, any clue about PulseAudio and MediaEndpoint DBus APIs? that's what bluez tries to use now but that didn't seem to jive with pulseaudio for some reason. It's reverted for now in the bluez package
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Yeah its only git master of pulse that supports that, and we haven't patched that into our package, which is 1.1 plus a large handful of tweaks and jack detection stuff thats not all upstream yet.
<TheMuso> I can dig up the pulse patches, and pop them into a PPA if you want to test...
<TheMuso> For the endpoint stuff.
<cyphermox> TheMuso: ok. no rush at all, I simply noticed it and fortunately knew why this was breaking A2DP
 * TheMuso nods.
<cyphermox> I think we can live with this being reverted for now
<TheMuso> Personally I'd rather leave it the way it is, because I don't think the endpoint stuff has been tested much.
<cyphermox> agreed
<cyphermox> the patch I added simply re-enabled the old socket-based API alongside MediaEndpoint, so if somebody wants to play with newer pulseaudio or other things, it just might work
<rye> hello, in unity2d all panel menus get unneeded scroll buttons - is it a known bug?
<mterry> TheMuso, I have a pending branch to add back the keyboard indicator.  Does that want an a11y shortcut?
 * mterry supposes F10 is good enough?
<rye> nevermind, found bug #913237
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 913237 in unity-2d "Useless scroll arrows in menus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913237
<rye> mterry, F10 is already reserved for opening first indicator menu
<rye> unless you are talking about different environment
<TheMuso> mterry: F10 can already be used to get to the men u bar.
<rye> also, bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661973 makes it quite hard to use F10 for anything else now even when unmapped from unity
<ubot2> Gnome bug 661973 in gtk "gtk+ reacts on F10 press incorrectly with xkeyboard-config-2.4.1" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rye> heh
<rye> in unity-2d it is much more broken, F10 does not call the menu properly at all!
<rye> where is unity2d discussed?
<seb128> #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> like unity-3d
<seb128> we only do packagign
<seb128> well packaging, integration, bug fixing
<seb128> for unity
<seb128> by we I mean didrocks mainly ;-)
<rye> seb128, ugh, then sorry for spamming you here
<seb128> no worry
 * rye moves SpamFactory to #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> we look at issues in Ubuntu bug upstream channel is #ubuntu-unity ;-)
<rye> it's just you are discussing so many shiny things here...
<seb128> yeah, we are happy to discuss unity issues as well
<seb128> we don't have much unity-2d clues though
<bryceh> interesting; there's an 'Upstream target' in lp advanced search now.
<agateau> robert_ancell: hi, I am not awake at 6am, but now I am :)
<robert_ancell> agateau, you never know with ubuntu people :)  I had an issue with liblightdm-qt linking, but it turned out to be something else that was wrong
<agateau> robert_ancell: oh ok :)
<agateau> robert_ancell: hey, while I am as awake as you: I added support for guest session to the kde greeter, but it seems the setting does not work in test mode. Is it expected?
<robert_ancell> agateau, yes, it would try and switch to the guest user and fail
<robert_ancell> agateau, in test mode you can only log into your own user
<agateau> robert_ancell: oh that explains another problem
<agateau> robert_ancell: but what I meant is the "guest hint" seems to be always off
<agateau> robert_ancell: on the other hand it was late, maybe I am confused :)
<robert_ancell> it probably checks if it can run the guest session, and the hint is off because of some permissions
<agateau> ok. I noticed the unity-greeter detects test mode and fakes a few things, maybe I'll do the same
<mdeslaur> seb128: gnome-screensaver specifically uses the system background. Because of a bug in Oneiric, it wasn't working properly. I can distro-patch it to use the user's background if you want.
<seb128> mdeslaur, when did it start doing that?
<mdeslaur> seb128: with the switch to gsettings
<seb128> oh, that's an upstream stuff? yes, that's stupid...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> i'm pretty sure it was reflecting my user background in oneiric
<mdeslaur> it was...but that was a gsettings bug in oneiric :P
<mdeslaur> seb128: look here: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screensaver/tree/src/gs-manager.c#n570
<mdeslaur> seb128: it resets it all to the gsettings default values to get the system defaults
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, did you work out the accelerator thing?
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh ok, that makes sense
<mdeslaur> seb128: personally, I like having my own background on the lock screen too, so I'll patch it...that'll also fix it to get changes
<seb128> mdeslaur, there was a bug which made the reset stuff not work, it was fixed this week
<seb128> mdeslaur, the gsettings reset
<mdeslaur> seb128: ah! that explains it, yes
<seb128> that's why it was working before
<mdeslaur> seb128: I couldn't figure out why it worked in oneiric :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: so, shall I make it use the user preferences? it would make sense for us, since we're using the user's background on the login screen too...
<seb128> mdeslaur, yes please
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yep, see my merge proposal, mterry suggested I change the way accel_group was being initialized in menubar, its a bug in vala.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ah, I couldn't see what the difference was in the merge.  Nasty bug!
<TheMuso> Indeed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-10
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, do you have a gdbus port for indicator-session?
<kenvandine_> robert_ancell, uh... it isn't using gdbus?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, not in lp:indicator-session
<robert_ancell> I was about to write a patch but it seems you have a branch with some fixes like that
<kenvandine_> hummm
<kenvandine_> the communication between the service and the indicator has to be gdbus though...
<robert_ancell> kenvandine_, oh, I mean the communication with LightDM etc
<kenvandine_> ah
<kenvandine_> that old branch has been merged
<kenvandine_> so go for it :)
<robert_ancell> ok
<kenvandine_> please
<kenvandine_> :-D
<robert_ancell> everytime I come across the old bindings I groan and have to dig through the old docs
<kenvandine_> hehe
<robert_ancell> brb
<pitti> jbicha: we got a freerdp 1.0.1 which is now ready for main; are you interested in pushing the update to the Debian git, or want me to do it on Monday? (I'm on vac today, need to leave soon)
<jbicha> pitti: I'll ping the Debian maintainer to upload the new version
<jbicha> and by the way, I don't think I can help myself from pronouncing your script as fat-race
<pitti> jbicha: it only occurred to me a fair while after I set up the project :/
 * pitti is so bad with names
<jbicha> pitti: no, the name's fine, just embrace the second meaning, it should make designing a logo easier :)
<pitti> heh
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: can bug 897166 be fixed in precise quickly, so that the SRU can go to -updates?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897166 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter in Xubuntu, has one untranslated item" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897166
<robert_ancell> pitti, does that just require updating to the latest version?
<pitti> apparently the fix is in trunk
<robert_ancell> pitti, deal if you have a look at the last comment on bug 878836 and see if you agree
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878836 in lightdm "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878836
<robert_ancell> pitti, deal if you have a look at the last comment on bug 878836 and see if you agree
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878836 in lightdm "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878836
<robert_ancell> pitti, why you always quit when I ask you a favour ;)
<didrocks> phew, starting the day by chasing during half an hour a kernel panic == not fun :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I just renamed
<pitti> my IRC proxy timed out for some reason
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll have a look
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: eglibc fun?
<didrocks> good morning pitti :)
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, I reverted some packages yesterday on my system, seems I didn't revert enough of them ;)
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, I thought the "use lightdm for locking" blueprint would be for Q now?
<pitti> didrocks: new eglibc should fix nvidia now
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I used a livecd + chroot to see that the new version is available (and i confirm it works)
<pitti> robert_ancell: we have enough bugs with VT switching that this still sounds not dependable enough?
<pitti> robert_ancell: or would this avoid VT switching somehow?
<robert_ancell> pitti, the fix in the latest lightdm (just uploaded) seems to fix the switching issue for me at least
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, let's just say I'm not very happy with the whole request, and I'd rather at least defer it to Q
<pitti> but if you are eager to land this and have tested this extensively, I don't want to block you
<robert_ancell_> pitti, did you get my 'what do you mean by "the request"?'
<pitti> robert_ancell_: (no, I didn't) I mean the design team request to use lightdm for this, as long as this always requires VT switching
<pitti> this sucks for multi-monitor configs
<robert_ancell_> pitti, because the greeter doesn't match the same monitor layout?
<robert_ancell_> (they aren't requesting lightdm for it, but they want the screen to be the same)
<pitti> after entering your password, you are back in the session at instant right now; with that, it would take a second, or even several, and might involve different modes, resolutions, and output configs
<pitti> robert_ancell_: yes, or you have different xrandr modes
<robert_ancell_> pitti, only on certain drivers?
<pitti> vt switch takes about 5 secs here with my external monitor, and about 15 with the (arguably very slow) monitor of my wife
<pitti> I haven't seen it to be much faster on other systems
<pitti> well, these two cover intel and ati
<robert_ancell> hmm
<robert_ancell> I've never seen a switch that bad
<pitti> and on nvidia, vt switching is inherently unstable
<pitti> people like didrocks have eternal problems with running more than one session at once
<pitti> robert_ancell: if we can get the unity greeter screen in the actual user X.org (i. e. just replacing the looks of gnome-screensaver), this would be fine, of course
<pitti> but I guess not practical due to involving different users (lightdm vs. the actual user), etc.?
<robert_ancell> pitti, but that's a really hard problem
<robert_ancell> and brings a lot of risks
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, even if it takes only two seconds and flickering, it's still much worse than instant and no flicker
<robert_ancell> get a better system :)
<pitti> on a standard laptop with only an internal screen it should work much better
<robert_ancell> it's instantaneous for me here
<pitti> but as soon as you have more than one output, it's very bad
<pitti> robert_ancell: with an external monitor?
<pitti> you didn't configure xrandr at all there?
<pitti> it works nicely when I have the laptop undocked and in LVDS-only mode
<pitti> it == vt switching
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, the external monitor is about 1s slower
<robert_ancell> pitti, what do you think about automatically locking displays when switching users?
<pitti> I'm not sure whether xrandr mode changes are just poorly implemented, or whether there is a hardware reason why it's so slow
<pitti> robert_ancell: we do already, don't we?
<pitti> I think that's pretty much a must
<robert_ancell> pitti, the indicator voluntarily locks if you have screen lock enabled
<robert_ancell> if we do it in the DM automatically we don't check if the user requested it
<robert_ancell> pitti, so if you switched to your wifes account, then switched back to yours from the fast user switcher it would prompt you for a password where currently it doesnt
<robert_ancell> (if you had opted out of the screen lock)
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, I thought lightdm would kill the screensaver when you authenticate
<robert_ancell> it does
<pitti> right, lightdm currently asks for my password, but not screenaver
<robert_ancell> but currently if you switch and you haven't requested a screen lock you can alt-ctrl-Fn to get back to your unlocked session
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, really? doesn't seem to work here
<pitti> I disabled locking in control-center (I find it unnnerving when the screen saver kicks in)
<pitti> but when I switch user, it always locks
<robert_ancell> ok, tried it, you're right
<pitti> i. e. user switcher -> other account
<pitti> ctrl+alt+f7 -> I'm in g-s-s
<robert_ancell> something must be picking it up automatically (CK?)
<pitti> I believe it's the indicator
<pitti> I think it doesn't really care for the option, it always pokes g-s-s to lock
<pitti> but I haven't verified
<robert_ancell> pitti, the indicator code doesn't bother if the option is disabled
<pitti> ok, what I thought
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, I hear you're the new CK maintainer
<pitti> mbiebl and I will be, yes
<pitti> well, someone has to, as long as we refuse to use systemd
<pitti> finally something to do in my CFT :)
<robert_ancell> copious free time?
<pitti> yes :)
<pitti> anyway, I need to run out soon
<pitti> I'm not even supposed to be here today :)
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<robert_ancell> be gone!
<robert_ancell> I'll just annoy you with questions
<pitti> robert_ancell: you can still ask a few, I'll do some packing and have another look at IRC
<robert_ancell> brb
<RAOF> pitti, robert_ancell: As long as lightdm manages to keep the same screen layout, VT switching should be ~instant, even with multiple monitors - it is here.  On the free drivers, of course.  No guarantees with !KMS drivers :/
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so practically how many people aren't using the free drivers and what would the experience be for them?
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF and TheMuso and robert_ancell, how's it going tonight?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hello
<pitti> RAOF: it doesn't right now, though? the greeter session uses the default layout, and doesn't take the user's monitor.xml into account?
<RAOF> pitti: I know design's *plan* is to have it using the same layout as the last user; robert_ancell would know better if that's likely to be actually implemented.
<pitti> that would certainly help a great deal
<robert_ancell> RAOF, we're aiming for the g-s-d defaults at the moment, so anyone who reconfigured their displays will have a mismatch
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Well, if users tick the “Install flash and other things you really want to install (hint: INSTALL THIS)” button during install they get the proprietary drivers.  So, lots of people will be running the proprietary drivers.
 * RAOF thinks this is a mistake for fglrx
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is there an easy 'these-drivers-are-crap' flag that we can read in gnome-screensaver and not do the vt switch in that case?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Not trivially; it wouldn't be a terrible amount of effort to detect that, though.
<RAOF> Huh.  In fact, the bgNoneRoot flag is *exactly* what you want to be checking for.  Only problem is that it's not exposed outside the server at all.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, damn, you want to write an atom for that :)
<robert_ancell> ?
<seb128> hey
<robert_ancell> I hear you want more extensions
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I'm all about the extensions.
<RAOF> They're not painful *at all*
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<RAOF> (Hint: this is a filthy lie)
<seb128> oh a robert_ancell! how are you? ;-)
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> seb128: Yo!
<seb128> so it's true, when you wake up early australians are online ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sorry, that last comment came out all garbled.  I'll take your other things at face value
<robert_ancell> seb128, what do you think about the lock screen VT switching.  Too dangerous?
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Basically you want to check that a KMS driver is in use; there are a bunch of ways to do that.
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<seb128> robert_ancell, if it's ready push it, ship beta with it, get feedback and see
<seb128> robert_ancell, my gut feeling is that we will face driver issues and will need to revert for safety
<robert_ancell> yeah
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Actually, if you were to (say) query the modes from libdrm you could easily defeat pitti's problem and just use *exactly* the same modes for the lock screen.
<seb128> robert_ancell, but having it as an optin for people who want it or tested oem install would be great
<robert_ancell> I've got it working in such a way that we could conditionally do it based on the drivers if RAOF can work out the right tricks
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, exactly
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that would be very nice
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so we'd do something like X --keep-existing-modes?
<RAOF> We could do that.
<RAOF> That's been something that I've been meaning to implement for a while; it shouldn't be super-hard.
<robert_ancell> seb128, so I've been running that VT switch patch you had at the sprint for more than a week and it seems to solve it for me, so I've uploaded that now.  Still haven't resolved the multiple switch lockup you reported
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that would be pretty awesome actually
<RAOF> Yeah, we should do that at startup anyway.
 * RAOF even has a deferred work item for it.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, instead of mirror by default, just attempt to do "whatever happened last"?
<RAOF> qExactly.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so working by monday?
<RAOF> So this would need to be gated on using KMS, but it shouldn't be *too* hard to not change mode.
<RAOF> Hah!
<seb128> robert_ancell, great
<seb128> robert_ancell, I ran into the vt switch issue several times this week
<seb128> (I've been using the guest session for testing stuff)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, good.  Please look out and see if it's definitely improved for you
<robert_ancell> seb128, how are you at chasing up merges? https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/indicator-session/dont-lock-on-switch/+merge/92420 is blocking the greeter lock
<seb128> robert_ancell, new lightdm,unity-greeter planned? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, new lightdm is in the queue, greeter will have to wait until next week unless mterry wants to make the release (which is fine by me)
<seb128> robert_ancell, will get it merged today
<seb128> robert_ancell, I hinted mterry that he should step up for unity-greeter release, especially if you are not around or busy for some time
<robert_ancell> seb128, so, if you want to play there is a (disabled) patch in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screensaver/ubuntu that changes over to doing a switch to greeter
<robert_ancell> seb128, and he ran away and blocked his ears?
<seb128> robert_ancell, he said he would email you
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, he didn't do it I guess from that discussion ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, so ok, I build indicator-session with your patch, gnome-screensaver with that patch enabled, what else?
<robert_ancell> that's it
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> great
<seb128> I will play with it today
<seb128> and get the indicator side merged
<robert_ancell> it just calls SwitchToGreeter in LightDM.  There's a new method in the next LightDM "Lock" which will hint to the greeter to go into lock mode, but we've dropped the UI changes for 12.04 anyway as there is no final design
<robert_ancell> seb128, what day is ff?
<seb128> robert_ancell, thursday
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> have you ever noticed google is awful at finding the release dates?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, (for real) is there any chance we could get that keep the same mode / driver filtering for 12.04?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I rely on the firefox awesome bar for that :p
<seb128> it finds https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule just fine for me ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, we did get a new lightdm today, just noticed ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw is that ok if I commit stuff to the gtk greeter directly rather than chasing you about those? ;-)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'm pretty confident I could do it by the 16th.
<robert_ancell> seb128, PLEASE DO!
<seb128> robert_ancell, great ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, and we need someone to upload it to precise
<RAOF> robert_ancell: If it's a priority.
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, the debian maintainer will upload once it works for him I guess
<robert_ancell> I'd really like it not to be me so they feel some ownership over it
<seb128> robert_ancell, which should be the case now that you merged the config reading fix
<robert_ancell> cool
<seb128> then we can sync
<seb128> and let the xubuntu guys or whoever use it step up if they need patching
<robert_ancell> lubuntu have it in a ppa
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is there a reason why we don't enable the tee surface backend in cairo?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, debian did it it seems: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609978
<ubot2> Debian bug 609978 in libcairo2 "libcairo2: Please add support for tee surfaces in 1.10" [Normal,Fixed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't undo that in Ubuntu, cf https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/1.10.2-2ubuntu1
<seb128> "  * debian/libcairo2.symbols,
<seb128>     debian/rules:
<seb128>     - don't enable the tee option, it's not abi stable and not required"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't feel strongly about it, it just didn't seem required at the time and I don't like much maintaining stuff we don't use ;-)
<seb128> especially when they are not flagged stable by upstream
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we don't really need it. i just wanted to do a build of firefox with system cairo
<chrisccoulson> so i can do a git bisect of cairo then without rebuilding firefox ;)
<seb128> easy enough to enable
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not convinced about your indicator-session change
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it seems to increase the likeness that your screen will stay unlocked
<seb128> robert_ancell, what if you use gdm? who is supposed to lock for you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, but if you try it it still locks without the change
<robert_ancell> I'm guessing ConsoleKit is doing it
<robert_ancell> with the change rather
<seb128> hum ok
<robert_ancell> please confirm for me, I was suprised
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's just a knee jerk reaction :p
<seb128> I need to test and play with it
<seb128> will do today and get an update by email
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> I will also check with mdeslaur
<seb128> he has been looking at screen locking for a while
<seb128> well about making sure we don't let the screen unlocked rather
<robert_ancell> seb128, if it is risky, we can make it lock when not using LightDM (the new lightdm automatically locks for you)
<seb128> robert_ancell, well it's early enough in the cycle to try this way
<seb128> but I would not be surprised if it leads to some issues
<seb128> I don't like much relying on "magic" to get screen locked ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure to get why it's better to have lightdm doing the locking though
<seb128> I would think lightdm should stay out of deciding stuff like that for you
<seb128> it's user land config mostly
<robert_ancell> well the lock screen conceptually is the gateway to your session - so once you see the lock screen you shouldn't be able to subvert it
<robert_ancell> in the case of wayland we won't need a lock as lightdm will never allow you to interact with your session until your got past the greeter
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's not magic btw - lightdm is the only part of the system that *definitely* knows you've switched
<robert_ancell> ConsoleKit knows it second hand
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, but if you i.e use gdm what does the locking and when?
<seb128> robert_ancell, knowing that we don't want to lock if autologin is enabled for example
<robert_ancell> seb128, I believe CK detects the VT switch and locks the session you switched away from
<seb128> because those users don't want to enter a password on resume
<seb128> for example
<robert_ancell> that would be a good test
<robert_ancell> I suspect that if you autologin a user that does have a password, switch to guest then switch back their session will be locked
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, I see what you mean - if you don't sleep (i.e. don't switch) then you shouldn't see a lock screen?
<seb128> robert_ancell, "don't sleep"?
<robert_ancell> I mean if you sleep
<seb128> robert_ancell, well if you have a netbook for family use and autologin you probably never want to enter a password
<seb128> just close the lid and reopen
<seb128> so yeah, what you said
<robert_ancell> seb128, and lightdm wont lock in that case (as there hasn't been a switch)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, great ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, will it lock if you don't use autologin?
<seb128> because we do want our laptops to lock i.e at conferences
<robert_ancell> yes, because gnome-screensaver does the lock for you
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> that sounds good, as said I will play with it and see how it goes for me ;-)
<robert_ancell> if you press alt-ctrl-L, timeout or sleep gnome-screensaver explicitly locks
<robert_ancell> ok, signing off.  cya next week
<seb128> robert_ancell, have a good w.e!
<seb128> see you
<chrisccoulson> in fact, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/713814f07168 makes it impossible to build with system cairo now
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, what's the issue with cairo?
<seb128_> oh, I guess the issue is how mozilla patch their copy in compatible ways? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128_, i want to git bisect cairo for mozilla bug 716036, which should be easier with system cairo
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036
<chrisccoulson> but yeah, they have patches which change their internal cairo API
<seb128> yeah, I got what you were trying to do
<chrisccoulson> i think they should just remove the build option for selecting system cairo
<seb128> it just took me a bit to figure why using a system lib was a pain :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i've reverted their API change now. i don't really care about the bug they fixed with it ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's not going to please other distro's, anyway
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if they're even aware they can no longer use system cairo ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, did we just get that nice new sound settings applet from Gnome today?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no
<seb128> rickspencer3, we got it from conor
<rickspencer3> really?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> they engaged with upstream but didn't manage to move the discussion enough to get the work landing upstream this cycle
<seb128> so they landed it as a new capplet for Ubuntu
<seb128> I hope they managed to get that work upstream for next cycle though
<chrisccoulson> yay, bug reproduced with the latest system cairo
<chrisccoulson> time to do some bisecting \o/
<RAOF> Yeah, it's a nice redesign.
<Daviey> Is anyone tracking precise-problems?
<Daviey> Seems to be Desktop heavy atm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<Daviey> webkit related awesomeness
<seb128> Daviey, yeah, for the third time this morning on 3 channels, webkit needs to finish building on i386 so the -common arch all binaries are available
<seb128> Daviey, it built on amd64 but not on i386 yet which creates that issue
<Daviey> seb128: right, scrollback hasn't been helpful this morning.
<seb128> Daviey, see #ubuntu-devel 45 minutes back
<seb128> did I say how mute I hate webkit today? ;-)
<seb128> hate hate hate
<Daviey> Yeah, webkit causes us (server), so much woe :)
<seb128> after 3 days of trying to get it to build now buildds hate it as well and people freak out :p
<seb128> Daviey, the previous build (as several of my ppa updates this week) failed I guess the buildder killing ld because it was taking too long or something
<seb128> I'm guessing because somebody retried the build before I woke up
<seb128> but that's what happened to ppa several times this week
<Daviey> *awesome*
<seb128> indeed
<nessita> hello all! I'm updating my precise install and this caught my attention:
<nessita> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<nessita>   apturl nautilus-share python-webkit software-center
<nessita> software-center removed? :-/
<chrisccoulson> nessita, yeah, we switched back to synaptic
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<nessita> heh
<seb128> nessita, webkit built on amd64 before i386 which is leading to issue, wait for the i386 build it will sort itself
<nessita> seb128: ack, thanks!
<seb128> nessita, hey btw, how are you? ;-)
<nessita> seb128: very good, though the FF is occupying a lot of place y my mind
<nessita> you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm great thanks!
<seb128> buse as well
<dixoncx_> i need help for fixing bluetooth in my laptop..
<dixoncx_> I can't turn ON my bluetooth, in Ubuntu 11.10
<BigWhale> What version of python is in Oneiric? 2.6 or 2.7?
<mitya57> BigWhale: 2.7 on CD (and by default), 2.6 is also available in repositories
<mitya57> 2.6 is dropped in Precise
<BigWhale> mitya57, thanks! That's excellent news!
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, he's not working today, he took his friday off
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, skipping this to Monday ...
<seb128> hate hate hate webkit
<seb128> "/usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: Memory exhausted"
<seb128> that's how the i386 built failed after 8 hours
<dobey> seb128: fun times. fun times. at least you don't have to build it on windows :)
<seb128> didrocks, no need to be today but do you have any opinion on
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/disable_unity_checkbox/+merge/91375
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/first_run_warning/+merge/91374
<seb128>  
<seb128> didrocks, andrew has upload right for ccsm but said he would welcome a review, the first mr1 stops from disabling unity from unity, the second displays a warning on first run
<kenvandine> seb128, don't forget to look at the panel loading in g-c-c :)
<kenvandine> kind of nice to nag seb128 for a change ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, didn't I say yesterday I was unsure it was a good idea after all? ;-) joke aside I'm thinking about it but I don't like much opening a subpanel where you can't go back
<seb128> it's a bit of a confusing experience
<kenvandine> you did... but remember the corner case we are solving
<kenvandine> upgraders that setup their chat accounts that way, empathy will send them to that panel
<kenvandine> although i am open to other ideas
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I append that for mon Monday list :)
<seb128> kenvandine, right, I'm thinking maybe doing it the autostart way, conditional on a gsettings or something which would be set if you have an account configured with it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> (I saw the ML discussion this morning)
<didrocks> just can't today :p
<seb128> kenvandine, so it would show in the control center only for those who have an account
<kenvandine> achiang`, have you experienced any more hangs in chat?  i haven't in a while
<elvisd> HI all, is it normal that the today's dist-upgrade would like to remove i.ex. ubuntu-desktop, sotware-center and rhythmbox-plugins ?
<seb128> kenvandine, audio?
<kenvandine> seb128, webkit
<seb128> elvisd, "normal" if you are on amd64 yes, or rather known issue, webkit failed to build on i386
<elvisd> seb128, yes i'm on amd64
<kenvandine> so the -common package from webkit is missing
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, because the libc update from yesterday fixed audio issues
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, right dunno if you read my
<seb128> <seb128> hate hate hate webkit
<seb128>  "/usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: Memory exhausted"
<seb128>  that's how the i386 built failed after 8 hours
<elvisd> seb128, better to not upgrade?
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> kenvandine, the i386 builders don't have enough ram to build it
<kenvandine> elvisd, don't let it remove that stuff :)
<seb128> ld takes over 3gb
<seb128> if the box is not pae it sucks
<elvisd> seb128, ok thank you :)
<seb128> it's hitting the box limits
<kenvandine> seb128, rock meet hard place!
<seb128> kenvandine, indeed :-(
<kenvandine> the builders should really be amd64, and just build for i386
<seb128> kenvandine, Colin sent it to a beefier buildd, let's see if that works
<hyperair> dobey: The choices for the start date in the credit card details window only go
<hyperair> up to 2011.
<hyperair> whoops
<hyperair> er
<seb128> kenvandine, right...
<hyperair> dobey: where do ubuntuone music store bugs go now?
<hyperair> dobey: there's this one filed against banshee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/930117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 930117 in banshee "Credit card details" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> hyperair: that should probably be filed against ubuntuone-music-store project
<hyperair> alright, i'll reassign it then. thanks
<dobey> ok, thanks
<mterry> jjardon, heyo!  ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-power/show-indicator/+merge/92103
<seb128> mterry, I'm not sure jjardon is still maintaining that code
<mterry> tedg, maybe you then? :)  ^
<tedg> mterry, seb128, yeah I'll fix up the branches there
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<achiang> kenvandine: yesterday i still had hangs. i'll see about today
<jbicha> mterry: looks like that's bug 811769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811769 in indicator-power "Power Menu should respect icon-policy hide setting" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811769
<kenvandine> achiang, i haven't seen a hang in like 24hours... but could just be luck :)
<kenvandine> nothing has changed that i know of
<achiang> kenvandine: hm, ok. i haven't paid close attention, but i remember someone blogging about a new notify-osd yesterday
<achiang> kenvandine: perhaps it's related to that
<kenvandine> nope.. the chat window is it's own process now
<achiang> kenvandine: ok. i'll just continue to monitor
<desrt> good morning, world\n
<kenvandine> achiang, thx
<mterry> jbicha, is that icon-policy key still a thing?  No schema installs it and I can't find GNOME code that references it
<mterry> Ah, comment 16 confirms
<desrt> DBO: ....daily bamf poke
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm struggling to work out how http://cgit.freedesktop.org/cairo/commit/?id=baaf312e047a9bea6f54e63cd6534c2ed7448523 could cause https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=716036 only on some displays :/
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 716036 in Layout "css z-ordering renders invisible text on google search page" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<kenvandine> i am really surprised gwibber is the only thing that depends on gir1.2-indicate-0.6
<dobey> kenvandine: why?
<kenvandine> anybody knows what happens when you have two versioned typelibs installed at the same time?
<dobey> the newest one gets used unless you explicitly request the older one first
<kenvandine> that doesn't sound so bad...
<dobey> assuming the new one doesn't totally break the api, it's probably fine
<kenvandine> just trying to make the upgrade path not suck
<dobey> is there a new indicate gir version?
<kenvandine>          libindicate5 (= ${binary:Version}),
<kenvandine> dobey, working on it
<kenvandine> gir1.2-indicate-0.7 and 0.6 have that
<dobey> what is it? 0.7?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> so upgrading libindicate5 to a new versions forces gir1.2-indicate-0.6 to get removed
<kenvandine> gwibber-service has a depends on gir1.2-indicate-0.6
<dobey> i guess you need to update gwibber also
<kenvandine> awkward to change that without a soname bump
<dobey> yeah, that is a bit odd
<kenvandine> yeah... just thinking there should be a better way to handle it
<kenvandine> like  the gir could have a Provides
<dobey> make the -0.7 breaks/replaces the 0.6?
<kenvandine> that packages can depend on
<kenvandine> it does that automatically by having the explicit binary:Version depends
<kenvandine> when the lib updates it forces the old one to be removed
<dobey> right, but the new gir doesn't get automatically installed; i guess replaces doesn't fix that?
<kenvandine> good point
<kenvandine> so it removes the old and anything that depends on it
<dobey> right
<kenvandine> it would be nice if it had a Provides, like gir-indicate
<kenvandine> so both versions could provide that, and gwibber could depend on it
<dobey> fwiw, we will Recommends: it next week in ubuntuone-client
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^^
<kenvandine> what do you think?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you I have to read screens of backlog? ;-)
<kenvandine> no
<dobey> virtual packages for girs would be nice
<dobey> having to tweak the recommends every time unity has a new release is annoying
<kenvandine> gir1.2-indicate-0.6 -> gir1.2-indicate-0.7 without libindicate5 getting a soname bump
<kenvandine> packages that depend on gir1.2-indicate-0.6 need to be changed
<seb128> kenvandine, hum
<kenvandine> it would be cool if gir1.2-indicate-0.* had a Provides
<kenvandine> that packages could dep on
<seb128> to provide what?
<kenvandine> a virtual package
<kenvandine> gir-indicate
<kenvandine> or something
<seb128> if the abi number changed that's probably a good think that you need to transition
<dobey> i think all gir typelib packages should do that
<dobey> gir1.2-indicate, gir1.2-unity
<kenvandine> seb128, but the versioned deps on libindicate5 force the gir to get transitioned for you
<kenvandine> but without changing packages that depend on the old one, those will get removed
<kenvandine> gir1.2-indicate-0.* have this:
<kenvandine>          libindicate5 (= ${binary:Version}),
<seb128> kenvandine, we should maybe change the depends to be >= ${binary...
<dobey> kenvandine: patch it to bump the soname :P
<kenvandine> so libindicate5 upgrade removes the old one
<seb128> kenvandine, do a rebuild of the current version with that
<seb128> kenvandine, wait for it to be published and then upload the new one
<kenvandine> but i think it would be a good idea to make the old version get removed
<kenvandine> i guess that should be fine
<kenvandine> until there is a soname bump
<dobey> don't you love gir? :(
<seb128> the soname change doesn't break anything
<seb128> you would keep the old gir and old soname
<kenvandine> right
<seb128> imho just change the = to >=
<seb128> that's the easiest way
<seb128> we can discuss a better way later
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> this is probably kind of a corner case, usually these changes come with soname bumps
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's weird that the gir abi changed when the lib abi didn't
<kenvandine> it didn't really... it is just to keep the versioning similar
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> indicate-0.7 for pkgconfig
<seb128> those versioning are screwed up imho
<seb128> they don't serve any purpose
<kenvandine> agreed
<seb128> well anyway we will not "fix" that today ;-)
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> "_
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> seb128: the API changed, not the ABI; perhaps it has new API, but all the old API is still the same, and thus the ABI is fine
<dobey> the -N.M is API not ABI, version
<dobey> or at least, that's how it's supposed to be
<micahg> webkit failed on i386 due to symbols changing which is troubling
<seb128> micahg, they didn't change as said on #ubuntu-devel, it's cross arch mangling and cpp on a new symbol
<seb128> which I didn't see because I didn't build it on 2 arches there
<seb128> got enough difficulties getting it to build on one :p
<micahg> heh, ok, that's good then
 * micahg was worried about ABI breaks
<kenvandine> seb128, mind if i upload your unreleased changes in g-c-c?
<seb128> kenvandine, stealing my bugs!!!
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> refreshing ronoc's patch
<seb128> kenvandine, you got lucky, I just walked back from dinner, feel free to upload thanks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, you can assume that if I commited something without warning in the changelog that it's fine to upload btw
<kenvandine> seb128, libindicate is in binNEW and everything that needs a rebuild has been uploaded
<kenvandine> seb128, if you weren't online i would have just uploaded it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no it's not ;-)
<kenvandine> oh, not yet?
<kenvandine> oh, not all built yet
<seb128> kenvandine, not anymore you mean? ;-)
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> kenvandine, newed indicator-applet as well
<kenvandine> you're sneaky
<ronoc> guys i did a new session indicator release during the week aswell
<seb128> kenvandine, I stole the joke from pitti to be honest ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ronoc, you know it is friday already right? :)
<kenvandine> oh, i think i uploaded that already
<ronoc> kenvandine, yep just waiting on something else here
<ronoc> kenvandine, today ?
<ronoc> i'm still on 0.3.90
<kenvandine> ah
<ronoc> https://launchpad.net/indicator-session/+milestone/0.3.91
<kenvandine> 2 releases this week :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you don't look at versions enough ;-)
<kenvandine> i'll do .91 in a few
<ronoc> no panic
<ronoc> it fixes that apt menuitem
<seb128> kenvandine, that's a 1 commit release, let's see what could go wrong in one commit :p
<kenvandine> seb128, i've had plenty of backload without looking at the versions page :)
<ronoc> seb128, lots :))
<seb128> ronoc, I bet ;-)
<ronoc> i have special skills come into play
<ronoc> how many memory leaks can you introduce in one commit
<seb128> ronoc, not sure I've enough finger to count that far :p
<ronoc> seb128, don't know i have lost count :-))
<kenvandine> ronoc, 1 commit... but not "small"
<seb128> ronoc, btw it's 8pm on a friday for you, what are you still don't there?
<kenvandine>  2 files changed, 185 insertions(+), 397 deletions(-)
<ronoc> kenvandine, yep focused work
<ronoc> seb128, waiting on friend coming from the airport
<ronoc> no panic
<ronoc> i started a little late
<ronoc> finished now anyway with ubuntu work
<kenvandine> ronoc, btw robert_ancell said he is going to port the rest of indicator-session to gdbus
<ronoc> kenvandine, brilliant !,  tedg did you hear that robert_ancell has volunteered to maintain i-session
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> haha ;)
<ronoc> :)
<kenvandine> he just needs it for the greeter
<ronoc> it's like a hot potato that project
<seb128> ronoc, congrat btw, by the same principle you just won gnome-control-center
<tedg> I love it when Australia is on weekend and we can volunteer them for things!
<seb128> I still we still win ;-)
<ronoc> ah shit
 * tedg still wins even then ;-)
<ronoc> just the sound panel seb128
<seb128> ronoc, no no, it's a by source game
<ronoc> i don't know about anything else :)
<seb128> you got the whole package
<ronoc> the beast that is
<ronoc> it takes about 10 minutes to branch
<seb128> well
<kenvandine> ronoc, so what should i focus on when i test the package?
<seb128> lucky you, you don't have to build webkit
<ronoc> true
<seb128> I spent half my week waiting on builds from it
<jbicha> and Design doesn't think we have enough patches in control center yet :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, do you have a usb headset ?
<seb128> it fails to build on the i386 builders because they don't have enough ram
<kenvandine> nope
<ronoc> kenvandine, hmmm
<kenvandine> but i meant indicator-session anyway
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> oh
<seb128> ronoc, like you wait 8 hours to see that ld got killed because it was using over 3gb ram
<kenvandine> i had one... but my son ripped the wire out of it
<kenvandine> destructive little guy
<ronoc> seb128, wow
<kenvandine> 3 headsets he destroyed... and he is only 3.5 years old
<ronoc> kenvandine, not afraid to explore how things work !
<seb128> ronoc, I learnt that most buildds don't use pae and don't like you using over 3gb :-(
<seb128> kenvandine, you need to hide your stuff better!
<ronoc> kenvandine, i.e. rip it apart and see from there
<ronoc> exactly
<ronoc> high shelves
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> jbicha, btw I looked at gsd today, I think it would be easy enough to support both gsettings and gconf keybind according to the session in use
<seb128> jbicha, I need to look at the g-c-c side still though
<kenvandine> ronoc, gnome-control-center uploaded
<ronoc> i remember i smashed open the first LED watch to come into our house - it was my older brothers - stole from him and smashed upon the screen and took at the LED panel just to see what 'he was doing in there'
<seb128> jbicha, we could maybe hack up a patch that would allow to update gnome-shell
<ronoc> kenvandine, on i-session the apt menuitem should now be working correctly
<kenvandine> "correctly"
<ronoc> it should report correctly when updates are available and when you are up to date
<kenvandine> like is there a way for me to trick it into thinking there are updates from packagekit?
<ronoc> kenvandine, no
<ronoc> kenvandine, you will have to wait for an update :)
<kenvandine> ok, i can stick something in my local repo :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, anything would be better than how it currently is
<dobey> kenvandine: add a ppa and refresh?
<kenvandine> ronoc, the only new build dep shoudl be libpackagekit-glib2-dev
<kenvandine> right
<ronoc> kenvandine, yep
<kenvandine> dobey, i have a local directory for an apt repo
<dobey> well aren't you cool :)
 * kenvandine wishes he could install that without packagekit :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, oh yeah don't pull packagekit
<kenvandine> dobey, it is a must for testing apt upgrades for transitions
 * kenvandine blames tedg
<kenvandine> ronoc, i won't
<kenvandine> i'll just trust pbuilder
<ronoc> cool
<jbicha> seb128: cool, big project for next week then
<dobey> i just wish pbuilder would let me say "use this PPA to satisfy dependencies for this build"
<seb128> jbicha, let's see what I can get rolling before feature freeze ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: and it sounds like you've won g-c-c and g-s-d :)
<seb128> jbicha, I'm done with other stuff on my list so next week is for g-s-d and g-c-c
<tedg> kenvandine, ?
<seb128> jbicha, hum, is that really "winning"? ;-)
<tedg> kenvandine, pk is all ronoc
<kenvandine> i just worry about someone else running "apt-get build-dep indicator-session"
<jbicha> seb128: it is for the rest of us!
<seb128> hehe
<ronoc> kenvandine, is that not then a mvo issue
<kenvandine> tedg, i was blaming you for me having to test apt upgrades on package transitions
<ronoc> kenvandine, which they will
<tedg> I don't always test my package transitions, but when I do, I do it on kenvandine's machine.
<seb128> kenvandine, I blame ted for not knowing what "stability" means
<jbicha> seb128: do you want to use the existing desktop branches for g-c-c/g-s-d or should we use separate branches for now?
<seb128> jbicha, for what? what I will look at next week or..?
<seb128> jbicha, if you want to update to the unstable serie please create a new vcs
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not sure yet if I want to backport patches and tweak or upgrade and back out patches or ...
<seb128> jbicha, I need to think a bit over it and look a g-c-c on monday
<kenvandine> seb128, haha :)
<kenvandine> tedg, libindicate and all the rebuilds are uploaded
<seb128> jbicha, but either way it should be doable to adapt the keybinding patch to do gconf or gsettings according to the session
<jbicha> seb128: we could use the gnome3 branches for that then
<kenvandine> first time ever pidgin-libnotify didn't need me to fix an unrelated issue :)
<seb128> jbicha, one other option is to do what kenvandine and ronoc did
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool!  Thanks!
<ronoc> branching and merging g-c-c is a pain because of quilt
<seb128> i.e have 2 different .so, one being the old gconf one, one being the new gsettings one, and load the right one for the session
<ronoc> yup
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, nice work on the sound settings btw :)
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, thanks Chris !
<ronoc> getting there now hopefully
<chrisccoulson> ronoc, do you plan to change the default tab btw? I've never understood why the Sound Effects tab is the one which is active when you open it :)
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, oh yes forgot about that - output first
<chrisccoulson> excellent, that's good :)
<kenvandine> ronoc, +1 on that!
<ronoc> cool, we'll do it next week
<kenvandine> sweet
<ronoc> kenvandine, when do you guys want to freeze the repo
<ronoc> wednedayish
<ronoc> or do you freeze for FF
<ronoc> i can't remember
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ronoc, kenvandine: I fixed that first tab bug in precise sound capplet
<seb128> so I blame it on ronoc from dropping that patch his the merge :p
<seb128> output was first before the update
<ronoc> seb128, oh sorry about that
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ronoc> seb128, i seem to remember that being that way before
<ronoc> seb128, doh!
<seb128> ronoc, your (incorrect) order was this way until a few weeks ago when I backported the git patch to make "output" first
<seb128> ronoc, no worry it's a detail ;-)
<kenvandine> ronoc, ok... not seeing that there are updates available
<ronoc> kenvandine, it takes 60 seconds after it starts up
<ronoc> pitti, didn't want it checking straight away
<kenvandine> ah
<ronoc> effects startup time
<kenvandine> makes sense
<kenvandine> what about after i do an apt-get update?
<ronoc> seb128, cool
<ronoc> kenvandine, i don't think command line apt-get brings up the packagekit dbus api
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so indicator-session will bring that up
<kenvandine> but what sends the signals that there are updates?
<kenvandine> or does the indicator query for updates?
<ronoc> it will check with the package kit glib 1 minute after it starts
<kenvandine> ok, still nothing
<ronoc> kenvandine, are there updates available
<ronoc>  ?
<kenvandine> 3 minutes and i have 4 updates availalbe
<ronoc> hmmm
<kenvandine> according to apt
<seb128> it's ubuntu, there are always updates!
<kenvandine> update-manager did fire
<ronoc> weird it worked fine here
<kenvandine> packagekitd is running
<seb128> why did you install that?
<seb128> the goal is to use aptdaemon
<kenvandine> dunno
<seb128> --no-install-recommends ;-)
<seb128> I wonder if pk and aptdaemon conflict in some way
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> libpackagekit-glib2-14 depends on gnome-packagekit
<kenvandine> and packagekit
<seb128> ronoc, said it recommends it
<seb128> ?
<kenvandine> recommends get installed
<seb128> right
<seb128> --no-install-recommends
<ronoc> yep
<seb128> kenvandine, that's what ronoc meant earlier that we should talk to mvo about fixing the recommends issue
<seb128> but I guess that's for next week
<ronoc> seb128, i think they do
<seb128> so maybe hold on this upload until monday
<ronoc> seb128, kenvandine i spoke with mvo during the week about this
<kenvandine> definately
<ronoc> pk will cause problems if running
<kenvandine> i thought it was just for the build depends :)
<ronoc> sounds sensible
 * ronoc mutters control center under his breadth
<ronoc> did i just say that
<ronoc> oh new treats from the mastering house
<ronoc> i really need to start mastering my own stuff
<ronoc> they get me every time - i just need to buy a manley compressor
<ronoc> okay guys i'm out - good w/end all!
<dobey> micahg: ping. webkit is broken on amd64 only it seems?
<micahg> dobey: new breakage or just not being able to install stuff (arch skew)
<dobey> micahg: looks like 1.7.5 is not installable on amd64 (and isn't available on i386)
<micahg> new builds are running now, should be ready in a few hours
<micahg> i386 was broke for ~ 1 day
<dobey> ah ok
<micahg> seb128: fixed it about 3 hours ago
<micahg> seb128: sorry, didn't mean to ping
<seb128> dobey, that's what I was complaining about earlier
<seb128> micahg, no worry, I close IRC when I don't want to be pinged ;-)
<dobey> ok
<seb128> I'm still around though I will call it a day in a bit
<micahg> seb128: lucky you :)
<seb128> 'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-11
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<tjaalton> libtool: link: g++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6/../../../i386-linux-gnu/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6/crtbeginS.o  Source/WebKit/gtk/WebCoreSupport/.libs/libwebkitgtk_3_0_la-TextCheckerClientGtk.o Source/WebCore/bindings/gobject/.libs/libwebkitgtk_3_0_la-ConvertToUTF8String.o Source/WebCore/bindings/gobject/.libs/libwebkitgtk_3_0_la-DOMObjectCache.o Source/WebCore/bindings/gobjec
<tjaalton> wth?
<tjaalton> sorry about that...
<kklimonda> hmm, we are not going to ship calendar plugin for thunderbird in 12.04?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-02-12
<TheMuso> /c/c
<s9iper1> cypermox:oing
<s9iper1> ping
<aquarius> do we install, by default, any way for someone to take pictures with their webcam? Cheese doesn't seem to be there by default?
<jbicha> aquarius: no, just in the installer
<aquarius> jbicha, right, OK; thanks
<jbicha> aquarius: maybe for Quirky bug 853994
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 853994 in gnome-control-center "g-c-c User Accounts should be built with webcam support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853994
<Hugh> Hello?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-04
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was FOSDEM?
<robru> pitti, didrocks: good evening! ;-)
<didrocks> robru: hey! how are you? :)
<pitti> didrocks: I met quite a few of the GNOME guys again, and also, surprisingly, mdz
<robru> didrocks, not bad... you?
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice! :)
<didrocks> robru: I'm good, muscles are painful, and a week of emails backlog, but good otherwise! :)
<robru> didrocks, oh yes! how was skiing?
<didrocks> robru: before you're going to a well deserve bed, do you have time to discuss about two things?
<pitti> didrocks: ^ good to hear!
<pitti> didrocks: did you get your brain to "switch off" and relax a bit?
<robru> didrocks, I always have time to discuss things ;-)
<pitti> hey robru
<didrocks> robru: was excellent! the weather wasn't that great, but we had all kind of snow
<didrocks> fresh
<didrocks> hard
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this time, really succeed in doing it :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> robru: so, two things:
<didrocks> - libunity-webapps FTBFS apparently in the latest daily
<didrocks> (on all archs)
<didrocks> is it known and upstream pinged about it? (not sure if it happened just this week-end)
<didrocks> not at that level of emails yet :)
<didrocks> - was there any progress on the webcredentials integration tests?
<robru> didrocks, ah yeah, I just saw those emails. frankly I wasn't aware that I was responsible for libunity-webapps ;-)
<didrocks> robru: webcreds and webapps stack are for you and ken :)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, but so many packages, I can't remember all their names ;-)
<didrocks> robru: you can look at the stack view FYI for that: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/WebApps%20Head/
<didrocks> (see the build step failed because of libunity-webapps)
<didrocks> robru: ok, I'll take care of pinging them today so that it's fixed, just keep an eye on that in the future
<didrocks> robru: on the webcred tests? :)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I guess I will ping #webapps in the morning. I am not really familiar with this error in the FTBFS log
<robru> didrocks, no, haven't heard anything about those tests unfortunately. Last time I assigned them a bug saying "please write a test suite", all I got out of it was that they started running xmllint on it, then they closed the bug as fixed :-/
<didrocks> robru: thanks for looking, for the integration tests, we had an agreement with them to write them, you need to push/track them FYI to do it
<didrocks> robru: do you need any help? that can wait for your morning to make things clear
<robru> didrocks, yeah, maybe if you could write up a longer email with a bit more details, I'll find it in the morning ;-)
<didrocks> robru: but you really need to push them, otherwise, that's violating our release criterias and we can't release packages to ubuntu
<didrocks> robru: write up about what? We just agreed that we will have by this week some integration tests to run with autopilot :)
<didrocks> robru: let's chat about this with them in your morning
<robru> didrocks, so ken and I had started this wiki page to track the progress of which packages have tests and so on... it may be slightly out of date by now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebApps/Packages if you have a minute, can you maybe confirm which ones are missing? or is that my job? ;-)
<didrocks> robru: you mean packages? IIRC, ken sent the list of all packages after UDS :)
<didrocks> the list sounds good though, but yeah, libunity-webapps is missing
<didrocks> robru: just to be clear, you need to lead them to write tests, telling them we can't release in ubuntu if it doesn't met your quality criterias
<didrocks> (and you don't have to write them yourself)
<didrocks> sorry if I wasn't clear when telling what our subteam is supposed to do :)
<robru> didrocks, no, I know, I couldn't do it even if I wanted to because I have very little insight into each of these codebases... ;-)
<didrocks> so a little bit less friends hacking, more on tracking upstream :)
<robru> didrocks, oh, but friends is so close to done! we need to finish this week ;-)
<didrocks> robru: we are really late on what I planned for autolanding on webapps and wecreds, I hope we can get back on track though :/
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks robru :)
<robru> pitti, did you get a chance to look at that dbus async callback code I sent you? or did I overwhelm you with undocumented code? ;-)
<pitti> robru: I just didn't get to that yet; last week was the sprint, this weekend FOSDEM, now I need to catch up with stuff
<robru> pitti, haha, ok. I suspect dbusmock doesn't fit my needs in this case anyway; so it's not a high priority for you to look at if you're busy.
<robru> pitti, so far what I've done is to literally copy & paste the dbus interface definition into a new class, but then replace the method bodies with stub code that doesn't do anything. then I wrote a nice little test case that imports both the real and the fake dbus interfaces and compares them to make sure both that the same methods are present, and that the methods have the same call signatures. so that way we can be confident that
<robru> our mocked dbus API is identical to the real one. and it works great, callbacks and all.
<pitti> robru: right, that sounds fine; as I said, you can define mocked methods in the normal Python way, and do anything you like there
<pitti> robru: AddMethod() is more or less just a convenience, and adds logging
<pitti> but if you don't need logging, or call it yourself, defining methods on your own is fine
<robru> pitti, yeah, but the added methods don't support async callbacks as far as I can see. what I meant was that I stopped using dbusmock entirely, and simply defined a whole new class that defines the same dbus API that I'm trying to test against, but does so in a way that is more complete than dbusmock is able to achieve.
<pitti> robru: hm, that's odd; if python-dbus supports async callbacks, so should dbusmock; it's just an autogenerated python-dbus server, after all
<pitti> robru: but anyway, if you found something that works for you, great!
<pitti> robru: I'll get to your mail, to see the details
<robru> pitti, yeah, no worries. like I said, low priority.
<robru> just happened to be on my mind tonight ;-)
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> didrocks: good thank you, and yourself?
<didrocks> I'm great, thanks!
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> hope you had a relaxing week off
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, was really great! bad weather, but I tested all kind of snow state :)
<Laney> great
<Laney> I should try skiing one day
<didrocks> it's really changing your normal environment, great for cutting mentally from work :)
<robru> didrocks, don't you do enough testing at work? ;-)
<didrocks> robru: ahah, I needed to apply tests everywhere! :-)
<didrocks> just fall down once in a week, so I didn't taste the snow that much :-)
<robru> didrocks, so just now I wrote some basic QML app. nothing exciting, just a button that changes color when you click it. but i'm impressed with qml overall. can't wait to start seeing qml apps that are so awesome that I would install and run them as desktop apps ;-)
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I can't wait for it too! :-) A lot has to be done in layouting and resolution independance, but it's quite exciting!
<robru> didrocks, what's wrong with resolution independance? The currency conversion tutorial already explained "units.gu" gives you device-independant pixel sizes ;-
<robru> ;-)
<didrocks> robru: you mean, the one built as part of ubuntu sdk? :)
<didrocks> robru: I'm sure we'll have issue with retina-like display and so on :)
<didrocks> new challenges :)
<robru> didrocks, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html they talk about retina displays... the only challenge it seems is if your app uses bitmaps.
<robru> all icons should be vectors anyway. so problem solved ;-)
<didrocks> robru: oh nice, I looked at an earlier version when the conversion wasn't supporting this
<didrocks> robru: oh, not related, did you have any questions on the daily landing that you noted as I asked for? I want to wrap up the blog post serie with a FAQ
<robru> didrocks, oh god... ;-) I am really overwhelmed with that jenkins stuff. so many layers upon layers of pages on that site. unfortunately I can't think of any single question...
<didrocks> robru: where my blog post serie clear enough?
<robru> didrocks, yeah, what you did say was clear. but the jenkins website is just like this endless maze... most of the time I can't find the pages that you screenshotted in your blog post.
<didrocks> robru: I tried to give links though, if any are missing, just ping me :)
<robru> didrocks, ok.
<robru> didrocks, I'll have to review it and get back to you... but it's too late for work right now, I am just surfing reddit ;-)
<didrocks> robru: heh, indeed ;) I hope we can sync back tomorrow on the webcreds integration tests ;)
<robru> yeah.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> didrocks, lut, welcome back!
<didrocks> thanks a lot :-)
<robru> hey seb128
<robru> good weekend?
<seb128> robru, hey, excellent thanks, you?
<robru> seb128, not bad... got some work done... ;-)
<seb128> robru, that's not what the w.e is for :p
<robru> seb128, but I love my work so much ;-)
<seb128> hehe, I know what you mean ;-)
<robru> seb128, but that's not all I did. gf and I went on a double-date with another couple. that was nice.
<pitti> bonjour seb128! ça va?
<seb128> robru, great ;-)
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, comment était le fosdem ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien! mon premiér FOSDEM était bon
<pitti> seb128: j'ai recontré beaucoup de amis, comme desrt, mdz, ou mbiebl
<seb128> pitti, ah, même mdz ?
<pitti> seb128: les présentations étaient intéressantes aussi, mais recontrer des personnes est plus important
<seb128> oui
<seb128> trop de monde au fosdem
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'etait une grande surprise
<seb128> tu peux pas passer des heures avec tout le monde
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> is there a gsettings key or something that enables/disables nautilus background rendering or some way a user might have disabled it?
<Laney> someone in #ubuntu-uk just reported no background on raring and re-enabling the gsd plugin got it back
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, had a good w.e ?
<seb128> Laney, what session is that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how about you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thank you ;-)
<Laney> he said it happened on unity and shell
<seb128> Laney, did he turn off nautilus' handling of the desktop?
<Laney> i don't know, that's my question
<Laney> how do you do that ;-)
<mlankhorst> morning
 * mlankhorst is in no way hangover
<mlankhorst> Obviously!
<SuperMatt> hihi
<Laney> seb128: SuperMatt is the guy who had the issue
<SuperMatt> o/
<seb128> SuperMatt, hey
<SuperMatt> hullo
<seb128> SuperMatt, 30s I'm checking something
<SuperMatt> righto
<seb128> SuperMatt, do you have ubuntu-gnome-default-settings installed?
<SuperMatt> good question
<SuperMatt> no, it seems I do not
<seb128> ok, so that's not it
<SuperMatt> cool
<seb128> SuperMatt, do you have a nautilus*desktop in ~/.local/share/applications?
<mlankhorst> in autopkgtest, what should happen if the sole purpose of a package is being the testsuite, like xorg-integration-tests or piglit?
<SuperMatt> nope
<seb128> SuperMatt, gsettuings get org.gnome.desktop.background draw-background
<SuperMatt> true
<Laney> aha
<Laney> try that but with show-desktop-icons
<SuperMatt> false
 * Laney nods
<Laney> set it to true and the other key I asked you to change back to false please
<Laney> just to check
<Laney> AutostartCondition=GSettings org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<SuperMatt> where do I jam that?
<seb128> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<Laney> I was just pasting that for evidence
<SuperMatt> ok
<Laney> and gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active false
<seb128> that one doesn't matter much
<seb128> we turned g-s-d background off by default
<Laney> I got him to set it true in #-uk
<seb128> which is likely to bite users who turned nautilus icons drawing off
<seb128> ok
<Laney> should we get rid of that condition?
<SuperMatt> ok, I have icons on, and draw background off
<SuperMatt> log out and back in again?
<seb128> SuperMatt, either that or just nautilus --quit and restart nautilus
<Laney> anyway I reproduced that here
<SuperMatt> well my background is still there
<seb128> well, that's expected, if nothing draws the background it will be empty
<Laney> you'll have to log out to restart gsd and get the plugin disabled
<SuperMatt> lemme log out and back in again
<SuperMatt> I still has background!
<seb128> good
<SuperMatt> so I need to have my desktop icons
<seb128> so either you or a package you installed desactivated desktop icons
<SuperMatt> which is OK, I'll just move stuff
<seb128> well, you don't
<seb128> the idea is that if you know enough to go in gsettings turn off desktop icons you can turn on g-s-d background rendering in there as well
<SuperMatt> I see
<seb128> we just turned off a feature that was duplicated and using resources for no good reason for most users
<SuperMatt> gotcha
<Laney> well, I don't think you'd know that the two features were linked
<Laney> it's called "show-desktop-icons" not "handle-desktop"
<SuperMatt> mmhmm
<SuperMatt> thanks for the help guys
<Laney> np
<seb128> Laney, I wonder if we should rather check for draw-background
<seb128> in the .desktop
<Laney> seems to make sense
<seb128> SuperMatt, yw, sorry that the change bite you
<SuperMatt> I might stay around in this channel, I normally run +1 on multiple machines with different setups, so I normally come across problems pretty quickly
<seb128> SuperMatt, feel free, this channel tends to be a friendly place ;-)
<SuperMatt> cool cool
 * Laney recruits SuperMatt for some packaging
<SuperMatt> I would *love* to get involved more
<seb128> Laney, he said yes, he said yes, don't let him run away! :p
<Laney> muhahaha
<Laney> well, here's one fix to get started with ;-)
<SuperMatt> o_O
<Laney> nah I'll fix that in bzr now
<SuperMatt> I can only do stuff in evenings, mind :P
<SuperMatt> now if you'll excuse me, I need to stare at a client email to try to work out what they want from me
<Laney> slow git.g.o is slow
<Laney> I can't see that draw-background actually does anything
<seb128> Laney, I think we did check for the icon one for a reason... ;-)
<Laney> seems so :P
<bdrung> tjaalton: libgtk-3-0 -> libxkbcommon -> xkb-data
<bdrung> now i can install libgtk-3-0:i386 again
<Laney> ah, it is marked as deprecated in gsettings-desktop-schemas git
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<davmor2> hey guys I have the sync menu in place on first opening it, it the edge was off the screen is there some sort of detection that should happen?
<seb128> it's an unity bug, not specific to that menu
<seb128> sometimes it gets the placement wrong when the menu geometry changes when the menu is opening
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, so I want to look at updating gtk to the new serie ... do you know if there is a way I can get all our autopkgtests, from gtk users, run against a candidate version if I put it in a ppa?
<pitti> seb128: quoi de neuf?
<pitti> seb128: ah, I'm glad you asked
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: jibel and I recently discussed running our autopkgtests against PPAs, for exactly those purposes
<seb128> great
<seb128> I want to avoid having some unity test failing because I upload GTK, otherwise didrocks will (rightfully) hunt me down
<pitti> seb128: we do it for, I think, the mozilla PPA, but we can certainly enable it for the ~ubuntu-desktop PPA as well; jibel, que penses-tu?
<pitti> seb128: what I did so far was to upload it to -proposed and ask Laney, infinity, cjwatson or another ~u-release member to put a block on it
<pitti> then wait/fix until every was green
<pitti> and in the worst case we can remove it from -proposed again
<Laney> what does that do to versioning?
<seb128> pitti, can I reupload a 3.6 something to proposed ever if we do that?
<pitti> seb128: except that unity doesn't have autopkgtests
<Laney> does launchpad forget that it's seen a higher one so you can continue with the normal scheme?
<seb128> if 3.7 turns out to be a fail
<pitti> Laney, seb128: you can't upload that same version again
<pitti> but you can upload a lower version; assuming that nobody actually _uses_ proposed in apt
<pitti> (if you do, you really get to keep both halves)
<seb128> will launchpad accept versions to go backward?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> hum, k
<pitti> well, if it got removed from the pocket in between
<pitti> (which we would)
<seb128> it feels like a stretched proposed use though
<pitti> yes, I agree
<pitti> using a PPA would be better
<seb128> I think I will work on the update, put it in the desktop team ppa
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we run autopkgtests from my PPA's already :P
<pitti> seb128: but still, as unity doesn't have autopkgtest that still wouldn't quite do what you want
<seb128> then ping you guys to see what sort of testing we can get for it
<chrisccoulson> oh, pitti already mentioned that ;)
<seb128> pitti, well, I wanted extra testing, having the autopkgtests run will be a first good step
<seb128> then I will need to talk to Didier about how we get unity testsuit run with that new gtk
<pitti> seb128: yeah, so I say, put it into the u-desktop PPA and we'll ask jibel to add that
<seb128> pitti, sounds like a plan, danke! ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, ^ btw
<seb128> pitti, ok, so apparently they broke theming again, *shrug*
<jibel> seb128, as pitti said it's what we do for firefox trunk. The main difference with autopkgtest against -proposed is that PPAs are added manually.
<jibel> seb128, So give me the names of the PPAs and packages in these PPAs you want to run autopkgtest against and I'll add them.
<ricotz> seb128, what am i looking at?
<seb128> jibel, ok, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, discussion about updating GTK in raring :p
<ricotz> seb128, ah ok ;)
<seb128> ricotz, but seeing that you just mentioned it breaks themes I'm less sure about it
<ricotz> seb128, maybe Cimi can fix it fast ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> ricotz, so you haven't been running the new gtk?
<seb128> ricotz, do you know how is the feedback from the new pango from people running it?
<ricotz> seb128, i am using Adwaita
<seb128> oh ok, makes sense ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, everybody who is using gnome3-staging will get the new pango
<ricotz> seb128, and yea, of course i am running the git snapshot myself here ;)
<seb128> did you get any feedback from bugs or regressions from the new version?
<ricotz> seb128, the only thing was the inkscape freeze reported to me, which got fixed upstream
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> seb128, a greater installation-issue is the missing multiarch support of graphite2
<seb128> shrug, so to update gtk we will need to: fix our themes, get harfbuzz MIRed/promoted, update pango, then update gtk
<cyphermox> good morning!
<ricotz> which debian added as depend and breaks the multiarch install of harfbuzz
<ricotz> seb128, yes, and atk and gdk-pixbuf
<cyphermox> hey ricotz; btw, for NM it's in progress -- just needs to go through my usual local 1 week of testing as I get things up to date ;)
<cyphermox> I'll be ready to upload later today after i fix up nm-applet
<ricotz> cyphermox, great, is it a snapshot or the 0.9.7.995 release?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> just past 0.9.7.995
<cyphermox> we're about to release 0.9.8 too
<ricotz> ok
<cyphermox> 0.9.8 is what we'll ship in raring, I think
<ricotz> cyphermox, my snapshot runs fine here so far
<cyphermox> yeah, it's safe
<ricotz> good :)
<ricotz> seb128, btw, i think someone is willing to work on mimicking the logind1 dbus interface
<ricotz> can't remember his nick right now, was in #gnome-hackers
<seb128> ricotz, it would be useful if you found the name back ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, slangasek is still looking at if we can adapt logind to work on top of upstart
<seb128> would be easier than "mimicking"
<seb128> ricotz, hum, graphite2 would need to be promoted as well? that gtk update start sounding like  a pile of work
<ricotz> seb128, i see, is there a log of #gnome-hackers somewhere?
<ricotz> seb128, this graphite dep isnt really needed, and was just introduced by debian
<ricotz> nothing depends on those added harfbuzz symbols afaik
<ricotz> so it could be just dropped to avoid this mir
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: hunt you down… to death! :)
<seb128> hiiiii
<didrocks> scary isn't it? :)
<seb128> it is!
<seb128> see, I'm right to be careful and not break stuff :p
<didrocks> heh
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a PackageKit problem: The background D-Bus daemon scp-dbus-service is not able to install a driver via PackageKit.
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, it doesn't run as root?
<pitti> that's an user daemon?
<ogra> tkamppeter, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ubuntu-settings/12.10.7 see the changelog
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, a user daemon, the installayion process should ask for the password, triggered by PolicyKit.
<tkamppeter> pitti, ogra, I have got it installing now, once running on the original desktop and not SSHed in and second, installing gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0.\
<chrisccoulson> hah, i've just read ogra's response to the troll on ubuntu-devel
<chrisccoulson> isn't that list moderated? i wonder who approved the original mail?
<pitti> I mean, what did he even complain about? two more sprints like that, and memory usage will be 0
<ogra> it shold be ... though if he's a member of the list ....
<tkamppeter> pitti, ogra, thanks for your help, I have driver auto download out of scp-dbus-service working now.
<ogra> awesome !
<pitti> tkamppeter: didn't do anything -- great!
<ricotz> seb128, regarding logind, it is "sobhan" in #gnome-hackers
<seb128> ricotz, ok, thanks
<seb128> hum, I'm pondering settings an haskell->null filter on my raring-changes folder ;-)
<ogra> ++
<Laney> :(
<ogra> i just started marking all mails from Laney as read automatically
<ogra> thats a smaller procmail filter
<Laney> it... is?!?!?!?
<ogra> heh, nah, and i'm lying
<seb128> we should have a way to make those stack of rebuilt not spam -changes ;-)
<ogra> yeah
 * ogra looks at Riddell and his langpacks
<tkamppeter> Someone knows how I can make windows opened out of the Python D-Bus user daemon scp-dbus-service appearing on top of the already existing windows on the desktop and not behind them?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I might be able to use archive.copyPackage/s/ which IIRC doesn't mail the list
<Laney> currently I just have a script that pexpects syncpackage one by one ...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, just stop reading -changes ;)
<Laney> we need the archive border force to keep us all safe
<chrisccoulson> heh
<mterry> robru, heyo.  I have a deja-dup review for ya.  It's not urgent, but if you happen to have time in the next couple days
<ogra> the border force wont prevent me from looking over the fence !!!!
<seb128> Laney, ideally askell would stop changing in a way that forces us to rebuild half the archive every month ;-)
<Laney> hahaha
 * Laney refuses to rise to that trolling
 * ogra files a removal bug for haskell
<Laney> and that
<ogra> ("as approved by seb128 on IRC")
<Laney> someone needs to figure out how to implement shared library support for ghc and then implement it
<Laney> if we all donate, say, £2k, we should be able to contract someone to do it
<Laney> you in?
 * ogra has only about £20 in his wallet, sorry 
<Laney> :P
<jcastro> seb128: ! Is this a typo? lightdm from 25.7M to .6?
<ogra> jcastro, nope
<seb128> jcastro, no
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<ogra> for me it was actually closer to 30M before
<seb128> jcastro, lightdm is not heavy, it was just using lot of ram because the whole process was under locked memory
<jcastro> I don't typically care about my dm's memory consumption, it's just the change looked to drastic I didn't believe it.
<seb128> jcastro, it's just how awesome mterry is ;-)
<mterry> seb128, jcastro: well, I made that mlockall change originally, so....
<Laney> speedup loop?
<mterry> :)
<jcastro> is it safe to assume I'll get that extra 200M back on the desktop session or does it work out differently?
<mterry> jcastro, should be same benefits
<jcastro> nice, that along with the raring dash improvements should make for a real snappy experience, well done!
<mterry> jcastro, cruft creeps in over time really easily unless we are watching for it
<ogra> jcastro, if by 13.04 release you only see 200M freed up we didnt do oiur job well ... i would hope we end up with ~250-300M for an idle desktop in the end
<ogra> once all these service that can be started dynamially are actually off by default you should see another massive drop
<ogra> (please fill in chars as appropriate ... )
 * jcastro nods
 * ogra wants to be able to run unity 13.04 on his ac100 (tegra2 512M RAM)
<ogra> if it runs there, it will run everywhere
 * xnox too
<GunnarHj> charles: Hi Charles, waiting for your response to https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/indicator-datetime/days-months/+merge/138607
 * mterry works on dropping old bluetooth indicator
<didrocks> I would have loved the new one having tests though :/
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, part of a larger indicator problem
<didrocks> right, but some at least have unit tests :)
<mterry> didrocks, speaking of...
<tkamppeter> pitti, seb128, someone of you knows how I can make windows opened out of the Python D-Bus user daemon scp-dbus-service appearing on top of the already existing windows on the desktop and not behind them?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's under control of the window manager usually
<pitti> for a few days now Unity seems to often place them in the background, which is rather annoying
<pitti> I have the same prob with apport popups and e. g. devhelp when I launch it with Win+2
<pitti> need to run out, bbl
<pitti> tkamppeter: in short: don't worry about it for the first cut
<tkamppeter> pitti, so it is a bug of Unity, thanks.
<robru> mterry, hey, sorry. do you have another one, or are you talking about the last one that I forgot about from a couple days ago?
<mterry> robru, the last one
 * mterry goes to lunch
<didrocks> robru: hey, can you join #ubuntu-unity? it's where the discussions happen :)
<ogra> secret cabal !
<didrocks> ogra: secretly public yeah! :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<robru> mterry, just approved your mp
<mterry> robru, awesome, thanks
<robru> mterry, also emailed you some chat logs you missed from lunch break, as per didrocks' request.
<mterry> robru, yeah, got that.  Thanks man
<robru> mterry, no worries
<attente> is there a nice way to tell unity-panel-service to die?
<larsu> attente, killall unity-panel-servie
<larsu> with a c, even
<larsu> attente, or do you want it to stay dead?
<attente> larsu, i'm not sure that's nice enough
<attente> it's running in a valgrind instance
<attente> so it needs to terminate of its own volition somehow...
<larsu> I don't think there's a way to do that. Except sending SIGTERM :)
<larsu> what are you trying to achieve?
<attente> ah, that did the trick, thanks: )
<attente> just trying to run memcheck
<cyphermox> Laney: poke
<cyphermox> Laney: for that screen corruption was it also just the rotation thing that was exploding in all kinds of ways?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> oh, a robert_ancell saying hey, that's new!
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, new job and all!
<seb128> robert_ancell, I see, a brand new man!
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was going to ask about dropping the gnome-bluetooth indicator patch - any plans on that or shall I leave it to you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/3.6.1-0ubuntu2 ? ;-)
<robert_ancell> ah, I looked for that. I've lost all my desktop-fu
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did that today, thanks to mterry for getting the review/promotion to main sorted out the day I filed the bug
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks complained about the lack of tests for it btw ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I don't know how to write indicator tests. It's already hard enough writing the indicators
<seb128> right, that's what I replied as well
 * mterry shakes his fist
<seb128> none of the indicators seem to be well tested/that stack seems to be missing a test framework
<mterry> Yeah, we need some autopilot tests I think.  But I've never done that before, so can't advise how easy it is
<mterry> seb128, we just stole the panel autopilot tests from unity for now.  But that doesn't exercise the full range of indicator features
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity/bluetooth-indicator-position/+merge/146519
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks, approved (don't forget to put a commit message or the merger will fail the merge (did that for this one))
<robert_ancell> seb128, doesn't it auto-merge it now?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it does, but merge will fail on a "need a commit message" if you don't set one
<dobey> anyone want to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/raring/tomboy/no-more-u1/+merge/146512 for me? :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I set the standard -m "Place new bluetooth indicator in correct location" - do I need to do something else?
<seb128> dobey, will you keep support for the feature if I refuse? ;-)
<dobey> no
<seb128> bah, will sponsor then
<dobey> but i will gladly point all the people who get errors when it goes away, to you :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, see e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/raring/tomboy/no-more-u1/+merge/146512
<seb128> robert_ancell, you have "Set commit message"
<seb128> robert_ancell, or https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity/bluetooth-indicator-position/+merge/146519 you have both description of the change and commit message
<seb128> robert_ancell, the "commit message" section is under the expendable section when you submit the mr
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh. It's filled out now - did you do that?
<seb128> robru, it's a bit confusing, the idea is that a mr can have a stack of commits and that the commit message is a summary of what the merge is about
<dobey> seb128: after that lands in raring, i'll start proposing all the branches to do the same thing in SRUs for current releases as well :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I guess it's the message you set when you do the merge manually
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, "(did that for this one)" as I wrote ;-)
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> dobey, :-(
<Laney> dobey: woah, u1 is removing that altogether now?
<dobey> Laney: yeah, announcement was posted today. server side will be going down at beginning of march
<Laney> ah, a timely Rainy annoucement
<Laney> cyphermox: hmm, I can't understand what you're asking me I'm afraid :(
<Laney> it didn't work either when I went to portrait
<bryce> robert_ancell, heya, do you still cover lightdm related issues, or is that handed off to someone else?
<robert_ancell> bryce, yes I am, but unity-greeter remains in desktop/dx
<bryce> robert_ancell, ok, yeah this is foundation level stuff
<bryce> robert_ancell, we've been getting scattered X crash reports that appear to be race conditions with X getting started up before DRM has been initialized
<bryce> bug 1037518 and bug 1115177 are recent examples
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037518 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT - FatalError (f=f@entry=0x7f41e2f9a9e2 "no screens found")" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1115177 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X fails to start - [drm] failed to set drm interface version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115177
<robert_ancell> bryce, yeah, that's kind of outside my knowledge - I just wait for upstart to kick lightdm and it should only do that when DRM is ready
<robert_ancell> bryce, but if there's a better method then I can modify lightdm to do a better job
<bryce> robert_ancell, ah ok, thanks.
<Darxus> RAOF: It has been suggested that this article ( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/canonical-working-on-new-display-server ) could be based on bad information, and that the last canonical person to post to the wayland list might know better.  Any chance you (or anybody else here) can say if ubuntu is planning on their own non-wayland display server?
<bryce> robert_ancell, I can keep digging.  Happen to know who I should talk to next?  slangasek or apw maybe?
<robert_ancell> bryce, I don't unfortunately. We had these issues with nvidia but no-one seems to know well enough why it occurs.  A number of people tried to find the solution but the only one that was found to work reliably was sleep 1
<bryce> robert_ancellafk, ok thanks.   I'll chat with apw next.
<antarus> Anyone know if it is possible to display notifications at login time (like in the unity-greeter, before the user has logged in?)
<antarus> For instaince, there are reboot notifications that we display using the freedesktop notification spec
<antarus> but they do not display until the user has logged in
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-05
<robru> whoa, trippy. just signed in, and unity won't render my proper wallpaper, instead it's showing a freeze-frame from lightdm from just before I logged in. so it looks like lightdm is there, but unity is on top of it, and unity is functioning...
<robru> and changing the wallpaper doesn't fix it
<TheMuso> robru: I saw something to do with gds and disablign the background plugin... I wonder whether that has something to do with it...
<TheMuso> gsd even
<robru> TheMuso, does that mean I'm in a screwy intermediate state, or is this just the new default behavior for raring? ;-)
<sarnold> robru: hrm, reminds me of this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1115801
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1037518 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1115801 Xorg crashed with SIGABRT - FatalError (f=f@entry=0x7f41e2f9a9e2 "no screens found")" [High,Triaged]
<sarnold> robru: (just based on description.. don't take my word for it :)
<robru> sarnold, that doesn't sound too similar... nothing is crashing... unity is operating as expected. there just is no wallpaper, and it's showing a frozen lightdm as the wallpaper instead
<RAOF> robru: That sounds like nothing thinks its in charge of drawing the wallpaper, so you've just got the last image that was in the root window.
<robru> RAOF, that sounds like an accurate description
<robru> it literally is the last thing that lightdm drew, and it's just frozen there. notification bubbles and all
<sarnold> robru: ah, no crashes there...
<robru> well, I just installed a bunch of updates, I guess I'll restart and see if it fixes itself
<robru> nope, happened again ;-)
<RAOF> Might be a local configuration issue? I updated this morning, and my desktop looks fine.
<robru> RAOF, any thoughts on what configuration file specifically I should look at reverting?
<robru> RAOF, meh, running 'debsums -ac' to tell me what config files have even changed ;-)
<RAOF> robru: It'd probably be in one of: dconf settings for gnome-settings-daemon, or dconf settings for unity. Neither of which will be picked up by debsums, because user config :)
<robru> bah!
<robru> debsums only caught NetworkManager.conf
<robru> how odd
<robru> hmmm, I pressed the PrintScreen button and it made the flashy/noisy animation of taking a picture, but I can't find it anywhere...
<robru> nm, got it
<robru> RAOF, TheMuso sarnold : http://ubuntuone.com/26UHEIa8VhR9Tpwz3HaBo6 so there's that
<robru> (dual screen, one atop the other)
<robru> so normally when I log in, lightdm mirrors onto both screens, then I log in, and now it takes the frozen image of lightdm, and splits it across both screens
<robru> even weirder... went into dconf, under /org/gnome/desktop/background, "draw-background" was checked, unchecked it, nothing happened, then I checked "show-desktop-icons" and then my wallpaper appeared.
<robru> yes, it seems unity only has the ability to draw the wallpaper if show-desktop-icons is enabled.
<robru> am I the only person with show-desktop-icons disabled? I thought it was standard to disable those...
<robru> RAOF, TheMuso sarnold ^
<robru> if I disable show-desktop-icons, it just stays at whatever image was last chosen, and I lose the ability to change what is there
<sarnold> robru: ha! nice find.
<robru> I guess I should report a bug
<TheMuso> robru: Show desktop icons is nautilus...
<sarnold> I didn't know one could put icons on the desktop. so. that's news to me. :)
<TheMuso> As far as I know, nautilus can draw the background, and so can gsd... It was added to gsd for gnome shell use afaik.
<robru> TheMuso, yes, I know historically nautilus was responsible for that, but dconf says the default value for "show-desktop-icons" is true
<TheMuso> Right...
<TheMuso> robru: I have no idea, you will have to query seb128 and/or didrocks when they are online...
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> Good morning.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Urgh. g-ir-scanner, how do I get you to link all the needed libraries?
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm not sure "ask kindly" will help getting what you desire though ;)
<didrocks> it's quite hermetic to this kind of politeness
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> didrocks, salut, ça va et toi, comment était la neige ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien! il a neigé une nuit, donc vraiment toute fraiche (aucune piste dammée), c'était sympa. Par contre, le surlendemain, rapeuse comme pas possible et pas de visibilité
<didrocks> jibel: donc temps moyen, mais ça fait une bonne coupure tout de même :)
<didrocks> jibel: la semaine s'est bien passée?
<jibel> didrocks, ça a été, comme d'hab.
<jibel> didrocks, on autolanding side, you probably talked to the unity team already, between FTBFS, autopilot failures, provisioning and system failures/crashes and regressions in the testsuite not much have been released last week.
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I saw that. And today, it's system failure/crashes again :/
<didrocks> jibel: fixed on Monday half-migration that was done by upstream failing most of tests, so at least, we have a snapshot from yesterday
<seb128> hey desktopers
<robru> TheMuso, you had said something about the background plugin getting disabled? Seems that's what I saw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1115886
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1115886 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't change wallpaper unless /org/gnome/desktop/background/show-desktop-icons is true." [Low,Invalid]
<robru> hey seb128 !
<seb128> robru, oya! how are you?
<robru> seb128, not bad... chasing down a screwy bug for a few hours ;-)
<robru> you?
<seb128> robru, I'm good thanks ;-)
<robru> seb128, oh, I see now that  you saw my bug. I replied to a stale page and didn't see your reply until after I wrote mine ;-)
<seb128> robru, ok, does my reply makes sense to you?
<robru> seb128, yep, definitely makes sense, although I'm a little bit surprised that nautilus was chosen as the default. I thought we hated nautilus ;-)
<seb128> robru, well, nautilus is the default for ever, we didn't change anything... ;-)
<seb128> robru, we want icons on the desktops, g-s-d doesn't provide that
<robru> seb128, oh, we WANT icons on the desktop? I've had those disabled for years... so ugly ;-)
<seb128> yeah, lots of users use the desktop as their personal space
<seb128> they put downloaded files, images, documents they use often, etc there
<seb128> I confirmed with design a few weeks ago, they said users are still pretty much attached to that space and the way they use it
<robru> heathens ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I've to admit I tend to use the desktop as a transit place
<seb128> like I put patches I download and stuff I want to read there
<seb128> and move them to their proper place once I've processed them
<robru> seb128, nope, can't stand files on my desktop. too hard to get at them when there are tons of windows in the way, and impossible to stop it being a mess. plus is obscures my pretty wallpaper ;-)
<chrisccoulson> me too, but i wouldn't object too much if we lost it ;)
<chrisccoulson> jo's desktop is a mess, she literally stores absolutely everything on it
<seb128> robru, different people, different workflows ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it's hideous ;)
<robru> seb128, I have a "downloads" folder that I just chuck stuff in, and then I constantly work to sort those files (either delete them when I'm done, or file them into some kind of meaningful heirarchy)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good
<seb128> robru, desktop is easy to get to, we have a show-desktop in our alt-tab switcher :p
<robru> seb128, yeah, I disabled that too. why would I want to show my desktop when theres' nothing there? ;-)
<seb128> robru, you sir won the right to re-enable the gsd background plugin! ;-)
<robru> seb128, but nah, gsd plugin doesn't do a nice fade when changing wallpapers! So I'll stick with show-desktop-icons true, but then configure nautilus not to actually put any icons there at all ;-)
<seb128> we don't display any icon on the desktop by default
<seb128> so if you don't store anything in ~/Desktop you are good ;-)
<robru> seb128, exactly. no ugly icons, smooth wallpaper fades... seems like a win ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel, you around?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel. what do i need to do to get jenkins to pick up my junit test results? :)
<tkamppeter_> seb128, all seven g-c-c printing issues I have reported to GNOME now, and they all got auto-assigned to the GNOME printing maintainer Marek Kasik at Red Hat.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, You need to tell me where are the result files and I can tell jenkins to pick them :)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, ah, cool. that's easy enough :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll update the packaging once i've had some coffee and tell you where they are
<jibel> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter_, hey, I saw, thanks a lot for looking at what is missing in the GNOME tool and filing those bugs!
<seb128> shrugh, another day, another spamming rounds from Laney-haskell :p
<Laney> only 250ish more to go ...
<chrisccoulson> meh, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1529
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll have to get used to the firefox button for a bit instead ;)
<didrocks> Laney: published episod 5 of the serie of blog post on daily release, this should answer the questions you had (in addition to part 3 and 4 which answered some of them)
<Laney> yay
<didrocks> and we have a full documentation on the wiki as well! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease
<didrocks> (slightely modified to have a less personal tone)
<Laney> excellent, thank you!
<didrocks> yw :)
<tkamppeter> Anyone around who knows about PolicyKit authentication?
<tkamppeter> I have two Intel-based Raring machines, a VM on my PC and my laptop. On both I have tested the printer driver auto-download facility of system-config-printer. The VM does it all perfectly and I get the driver package installed. On the laptop all works until the point where a window should pop up to ask for the password to do the root action of installing a package. This window does not show up and the package install process gets skip
<tkamppeter> ped and the printer setup continued without the driver.
<tkamppeter> Both machines are up-to-date, especially have the current s-c-p installed.
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<desrt> attente: awake?
<attente> yep
<desrt> larsu still sleeping? :)
<attente> he's been up for a while now
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<pitti> hey desrt, how's you?
<desrt> pitti: pretty bad
<pitti> desrt: don't say FOSDEflu?
<desrt> maybe
<desrt> i wanted to die yesterday due to the mix of sickness and extreme tiredness
<pitti> nooo, don't!
<pitti> <Raj>I forbidded it!
<desrt> due to almost no sleep the night before the flight plus the typical long-day experience travelling east to west
<pitti> desrt: IRC won't help, my friend.. hot bath and sleep might?
<pitti> get well soon!
<desrt> i did got bath and sleep already
<desrt> i'm a bit better this morning
<desrt> merely sick -- not wanting to die
<pitti> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/34388024.jpg
<desrt> aw
<desrt> i'll try to get better soon in the name of your mental state and therefore productivity, then :)
<pitti> haha
<pitti> I knew it, kittens are never easy to argue against
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you help me with my PolicyKit problem?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I hope, what's the problem?
<tkamppeter> pitti, if you scroll back to 14:33 you see it.
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you know the particular privilege it's asking for? I. e. the action ID in the .policy file
<geser> desrt: be happy pitti didn't link you http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/019/8/4/soft_kitty_by_petit_j-d37l11c.jpg :)
<pitti> geser: nah, I can't do that half as good as Penny :)
<desrt> tiffany already sang soft kitty to me last night
<desrt> but thanks :)
 * geser wonders if there a mp3 of it somewhere on the internet
<desrt> interesting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warm_Kitty
<desrt> the song exists before, but the show mixes up the order of the words
<pitti> geser: from BBT? I'm sure there is
<desrt> or like youtube...
<geser> pitti: yes, so you don't to have to sing yourself
 * didrocks grumbles against his wifi
<ogra> use your nexus7, the wifi is stable :P
<pitti> tkamppeter: trouble figuring out the polkit action, or doing something else?
<didrocks> ogra: not sure why my x220 sucks that much for wifi
<chrisccoulson> jibel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1532
<chrisccoulson> i'm saving the results in debian/tests/_results/ in the source tree. is that ok?
<chrisccoulson> the files are: xpcshell-tests.xml, xpcshell-package-tests.xml, jstestbrowser.xml, reftest.xml, crashtest.xml, mochitest-browser-chrome.xml, mochitest-plain.xml, mochitest-chrome.xml, mochitest-a11y.xml and mochitest-ipcplugins.xml
<tjaalton> didrocks: hey, which chip do you have on it? my t420s is pretty bad as well
<didrocks> tjaalton: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (2x2 AGN)
<tjaalton> didrocks: same
<didrocks> loosing connexion, slow reception
<didrocks> tjaalton: I'm wondering if it's bug #937118
<tjaalton> yeah connection drops, annoying with ssh
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937118 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0084 Wireless stops passing packets" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937118
<didrocks> right
<chrisccoulson> nice, 809388 tests! (i can count them properly now i've got machine readable output) :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: mind coming on #ubuntu-kernel?
<tjaalton> didrocks: yep, always there ;)
<didrocks> :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, problem is that the password dialog does not appear. The window for the package installation appears but not the one for the password.
<jibel> chrisccoulson, sounds good, i'll have a look
<tkamppeter> pitti, I also do not know in which log files I have to llok.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: yeah, that's what I want to debug
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't see a printing related policy file in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/
<pitti> tkamppeter: so is that just calling aptdaemon to install a package, or a system-config-printer-service?
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can also look up the action name that it requests when you click on "details" in the password dialog on the machine where that works
<tkamppeter> pitti, s-c-p triggers a package installation via PackageKit, through the command line helper program /usr/bin/install-printerdriver, the package installation seems to trigger the PolicyKit authentication.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, that would be aptdaemon then, unless you actuall installed packagekit (not recommended!)
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't have that script; is that uploaded already?
<tkamppeter> pitti, /usr/bin/install-printerdriver is part of the system-config-printer-gnome package. Did this package get removed? It is needed for the download to work.
<tkamppeter> pitti, so we need to seed this package again.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, I didn't have it installed
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, it's fine, it's still part of the default install
<pitti> tkamppeter: so what does this say on the box where it doesn't work?
<pitti> pkcheck --action-id org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages --process $$
<desrt> seb128: hey.  did you try the glib upload?
<pitti> desrt: oh, is it up now?
<pitti> desrt: this morning ftp.g.o still had .4
<desrt> ya.  mclasen pushed it out over the weekend
<desrt> Date:   Sun Feb 3 14:25:09 2013 -0500
<desrt> 2.35.6
<desrt> maybe he forgot the upload?
<pitti> well, tagged, but not uploaded
<pitti> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/2.35/
<desrt> weird...
<pitti> desrt: nah, master ran out of space yesterday
<desrt> hah
<larsu> desrt, morning, how are you feeling?
<desrt> it's for the better anyway.  i doubt it would build.
<desrt> larsu: much better.
<pitti> desrt: I failed to release pygobject as well, but did it this morning after andrea cleaned up
<larsu> hi pitti :)
<larsu> desrt, ah good to hear
<desrt> still sick as hell, but no longer exhausted, so better able to cope with it
<pitti> hey larsu! made it to Toronto?
<larsu> pitti, yes, sitting in attente's appartment right now
<larsu> it's cool, but the timezone is all wrong
<desrt> larsu: enjoy your jetlag while you have it
<larsu> desrt, thanks?!
<desrt> this type of jetlag is awesome... you get to wake up at 6am and feel like it's noon
<desrt> so productive!!
<larsu> haha
<larsu> I don't have it, I was more referring to not knowing what time it is for other people I talk to on irc
<desrt> ah right.  pitti is a particularly tricky one.
<larsu> ya
 * pitti ← still in .be
<larsu> pitti, right, how is leuven treating you?
<desrt> still raining?
<pitti> very well, although a bit wet for my taste :)
<desrt> ugh
<pitti> no, actually it stopped and it's sunny
<desrt> pitti: but puddles of urine still everywhere... i understand
<larsu> I thought that was a Brusselian thing :D
<pitti> not here :)
<desrt> oh right.  flemish-speaking part :)
<pitti> besides, I haven't really been out much
<pitti> hacking over the day, spending mornings and evenings with my friends here
<desrt> sounds nice
<pitti> ... which made me learn more about git than I picked up in the past 6 months :)
<desrt> being offline has a tendency to do that
<desrt> unless you mean that the friends were teaching you
<pitti> Michael has used it quite intensively and showed me a few tricks
<pitti> and my vim is showing me compile errors and warnings for Vala and C inline now :)
<desrt> we should organise a 'vim tricks' BoF at next UDS
<desrt> we could all make each other so much more productive
<larsu> I think there's a threshold after which you stop becoming more productive and look for cool new vim tricks all the time instead
<tkamppeter> pitti, about the pkcheck command, which process number needs to be inserted after --process?
<pitti> tkamppeter: just "$$"
<pitti> as written above
<pitti> IOW, "current shell process"
<tkamppeter> pitti, result:
<tkamppeter> polkit\56retains_authorization_after_challenge=1
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, with exit code 0?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that means it succeeds without authorization, i. e. you already got the privilege in that session
<tkamppeter> Authorization requires authentication and -u wasn't passed.
<pitti> aah
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, that's expected
<tkamppeter> pitti, exit status is 2
<pitti> tkamppeter: now run the same command with an extra -u
<pitti> tkamppeter: that should pop up the password dialog and succeed
<tkamppeter> pitti, on the machine where the authentication worked, I get the same result (still without -u).
<pitti> tkamppeter: yep, that's the expected behaviour
<tkamppeter> pitti, with -u I get a password pop-up on both machines and exit 0 after entering my password.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, so the polkit machinery works at least
<pitti> tkamppeter: does it still work if you call install-printerdriver from a shell?
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. does it start failing because of a bug in the script, or because the script gets run from the s-c-p dbus backend?
<pitti> need to run out for an hour or so, bbl
<tkamppeter> pitti, I went to the machine where the problem does not occur and captured the install-printerdriver command line while the password dialog was open. Then I canceled the process.
<tkamppeter> pitti, now I ran the captured command line on both machines. On the one without problem the password dialog pops up, on the one with the problem the script exits without any message, with exit code 1.
<cyphermox> meeting?
<didrocks> 2 more minutes? :)
<cyphermox> well yeah, but I mean, we usually get advanced notice ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark, qengho, chrisccoulson, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente: meeting in less than 2 minutes!
<didrocks> cyphermox: there you go ^ :)
<cyphermox> hehehe
<Laney> NOT COMPREHENSIVE ENOUGH
 * Laney runs
<didrocks> oh, waow Laney is not on the list I found from a previous meeting :)
<seb128> (on a call, thanks didrocks for handling the meeting)
<cyphermox> there, didrocks you hurt Laney's feelings
 * kenvandine waves
<Laney> :(
<Laney> the perils of management
<qengho> cyphermox: you got email!
<ogra> Laney,  they hide away in non standard channels ... no need to be comprehensive :P
<didrocks> Sweetshark, qengho, chrisccoulson, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente and Laneyyyyyyyy: meeting time!
<cyphermox> qengho: ack
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-02-05
<chrisccoulson> what happened to seb128?
<didrocks> thanks for those completing the wiki, please do if you have relevant things to note
<seb128> chrisccoulson, (on a call, thanks didrocks for handling the meeting)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: he's in another meeting
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<ogra> chrisccoulson, drowned in nexus7's
<chrisccoulson> lol
<qengho> That's a bad way to go.
<didrocks> also think about updating your blueprints/WI we are quite flat and behind the trendline :)
<didrocks> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-desktop-team.html
<chrisccoulson> i think we postponed all of mine ;)
<cyphermox> ugh, speaking of nexus 7
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: postponed is fine, we are all optimizing for mobile now! :-)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, better to be drowned in nexus 7's than a browser that nobody else cares about anymore (firefox) :P
<didrocks> ok, let's do a quick team round
<didrocks> qengho: hey
<qengho> [desktop-r-chromiumbrowser-improvements]
<qengho> 6 DONE / 12   3 are deferrable
<qengho> Released new stable, even on Raring.  Woo.
<qengho> ARM ARM ARM.  Will get this working this week.  The problem is that libraries in
<qengho> cluded in tree (webrtc and ffmpeg) have weird and varying NEON assumptions.  Harassing upstream for not testing ARM for any OS but Android.
<qengho> EOF
<didrocks> nice to see chromium updated!
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I like firefox  :)
<didrocks> let's cross fingers that the work on ARM will be unblocked at some point
<qengho> I agree.  1 <3 #security
<didrocks> (sorry, chrisccoulson, chromium here :p)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, traitor
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> mterry, beer for you at UDS
<didrocks> thanks qengho
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hey!
<Laney> he's on holiday isn't he?
<didrocks> last week yeah, not sure about this one, those geeks always connected to irc!
<seb128> (he is on holidays still)
<didrocks> let's hope he has nice time in France and good snow (at least, better weather than here)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: so, let's turn to another browser, firefox!
<chrisccoulson> - Carried on implementing Unity menubar support in Firefox (as mentioned last week, we're dropping the addon quite urgently now that it's totally broken)
<chrisccoulson> - Hit an issue with reporting failures from Firefox autopkgtest's last week. Fixed by outputting all test results in JUnit XML (it took quite a bit of work to get that going)
<chrisccoulson> - I did start to look at memory consumption of zeitgeist-fts last week, but didn't get too far (it uses >300MB here)
<chrisccoulson> EOF
<chrisccoulson> and thanks to jibel for the help, re. testing work ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, we started to discuss to drop the zeitgeist-fts at some point, especially for mobile
<didrocks> jibel is awesome :-)
<didrocks> but tell us if you can get some progress on that
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, ah, if we're doing that, then i won't carry on looking at it :)
<chrisccoulson> but there seems to be something pathalogically wrong with it here, as it grows pretty much forever :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: have a quick look if there are easy improvements, maybe, if none, we'll go that path (and it's still used in the desktop)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<didrocks> thanks chrisccoulson
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, talk to mhr3, it knows around where the issues are
<kenvandine> * Working on finishing the service to run the Dee.SharedModel for friends, now that we've made the friends dispatcher exit after all threads finish we are seeing a leak.
<kenvandine> * webapps/webcreds manual package updates, looking forward to getting everything autolanding
<kenvandine> * We now have hourly automated testing of the individual webapps (userscripts), horray!  We need to get the sources split properly before we can start autolanding them.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he blames xapian iirc
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<didrocks> (yeah, it was due to xapian, but still need confirmation)
<didrocks> kenvandine: sweet on the dee improvement, nice to see friends coming to reality!
<kenvandine> hopefully in raring this week!
<kenvandine> i need to talk to mhr3 about the leak
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you think we can have the webapps split done before our desktop sprint?
<kenvandine> i am leaning on willcooke about it
<kenvandine> it isn't a priority for them
<kenvandine> well, wasn't
<mhr3> seb128, :O you called me it?
<kenvandine> but i think i changed his mind yesterday
<mhr3> i'm not one of your bots! :P
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh great!
<didrocks> kenvandine: tell him we can't continue releasing and the work of splitting seems low to me
<didrocks> compared to the trouble and lost hours with the current system
<didrocks> and thanks for cracking the whip on the integration tests for webcreds in particular :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks
<didrocks> mlankhorst: hey
<mlankhorst> Not much to say, harassing various upstreams for kernel, wine and x, had a blast at fosdem, pretty sure a lot of other stuff I'm forgetting from last week. ^D
<didrocks> mlankhorst: we'll probably have a xorg stacktrace for you in the coming days, it's blocking the daily landing FYI
<ogra> mlankhorst, so i can soon run photoshop on my nexus ?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: just be prepared!
<cyphermox> ogra: keep dreamin' ;)
<mlankhorst> ogra: well not pestering wine about that :p
<ogra> hehe
<mlankhorst> but sure if you run wine in qemu
<didrocks> thanks mlankhorst
<didrocks> cyphermox: your turn ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> - investigating more bluetooth / network fixes for teh Nexus 7
<cyphermox> - about to upload probably the last NM/nm-applet snapshots before we get 0.9.8, which is what I expect we'll ship in raring.
<cyphermox> - more indicator fixes, preparing indicator-bluetooth for autolanding, etc.
<cyphermox> - debugged menu building issues in nm-applet due to how we handle virtual devices
<cyphermox> \x00
<didrocks> indicator-bluetooth <-> autolanding \o/
<ogra> the new BT indicator is a beauty
<ogra> (time for the old one to vanish though)
<cyphermox> hehe I haven't run it yet >.<
<didrocks> (don't forget that libappindicator is finally defeated, we get its tests passing)
<cyphermox> oh yeah!
<mterry> ogra, it is gone.  log out/back in after updating
<didrocks> so, just telepathy-indicator and you can live a normal life again I guess ;)
<cyphermox> woooo
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> will finish today hoepfully
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> mterry: hey
<mterry> - PS autolanding work / investigations
<mterry> - A few memory wins on the nexus7
<mterry> - Started looking at fixing GtkMenuButton HUD support, but put it down for other stuff for the moment
<mterry> - Pushed the ball a bit on gconf - dropped pulseaudio-module-gconf and filed merges for pkexec rather than gksu in update-notifier and xdiagnose
<mterry> - New Deja Dup release
<mterry> EOF
<ogra> mterry, lol, i did, i just didnt notice its gone :)
<ogra> but now that you tell me
<ogra> ...
<didrocks> "a few" but nice momery wins on the nexus 7, nice work mterry :-)
<didrocks> I had to contemplate that from skiing with a glass of wine, but I liked the reports I read there :p
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> thanks mterry
<didrocks> robru: awake? ;)
 * robru *yaaaaaaaaaawn*
<robru> ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<robru> * working hard to eliminate long-running python process from Friends (so close!).
<robru> * did a Quantal SRU for unity-firefox-extension
<robru> * added asynchronous API for libfriends
<robru> * added test-mode to lp:friends, which acts like dbusmock, but is less general-purpose and better suited to the specific needs of Friends.
<robru> * reviewed another deja-dup branch for mterry ;-)
<robru> * some nexus7 bug triaging. I am subscribed to all nexus7 bugmail and
<robru> * I try to reproduce what comes through.
<didrocks> sweet, do not hesitate as well to crack the whip and track the webapps team closely for the integration tests story
<didrocks> as we can't really release without those without being confident on what we ship
<didrocks> nice work on friends, can't wait to see it this week!
<didrocks> thanks robru
<robru> yeah, I'm really looking forward to landing our latest changes
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> tkamppeter: hey
<robru> ken and I have a branch that we've been sending back and forth with big changes ;-)
<tkamppeter> system-config-printer: Added printer driver auto-download to the D-Bus service, so that the auto download also happens when the printer setup tool of GNOME Control Center is used.
<didrocks> robru: latest big intrusive change before releasing :)
<tkamppeter> GNOME Control Center: Reported 7 bugs in the printer setup tool to both Ubuntu and upstream, discovered while testing the driver auto download.
<tkamppeter> cups-browsed: Continued investigations for driverless IPP printer support.
<didrocks> tkamppeter: thanks, nice work on the auto-download
<didrocks> attente: hey
<attente> didrocks, hey
<attente> not much from me
<attente> got inkscape menus (mostly) working in the module
<attente> tried to hack the module to work with chromium, but zero luck there
<attente> ran valgrind against unity-panel-service, need to thoroughly go through the output
<attente> wrote a hacky autopilot test for MP on indicator-appmenu, but needs more/better tests
<attente> EOF
<didrocks> attente: please keep us in touch about the autopilot tests when they are ready so that we integrate them as part of releasing
<didrocks> thanks attente
<attente> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> Laney: see, I didn't forget you! ;)
<attente> will do
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * Laney throws a party
<Laney> Temporarily cripped & fixed N7 (OT: has anyone other than me noticed USB OTG not really working?). Packaged maliit — got accepted today; thanks to whoever did that! Worked more on the default font configuration for Chinese users as someone stepped up to help me test/iterate on fixes. I think that we're pretty much there and I should be able to upload that this week. Updated gstreamer to 1.0.5. Tried some more to debug pidgin's ...
<Laney> ... segfault with 1.0, but I didn't get very far so filed it upstream. Debugged some smallish leaks. Not really sure where we stand with the new unity scopes work and existing software.
<Laney> (spammed the buildds with haskell :P)
<Laney> NUL
<didrocks> USB OTG was working for me last time I tried, not sure for others…
<didrocks> I saw a lot of reject from Riddel today in the archive admin list, so there is high chance he's the culpurit of accepting your package ;)
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> (and nice to see gstreamer behaving better)
<Laney> I get a light on the USB hub but the keyboard plugged into it does nothing
<didrocks> weird, we'll see if other get it as well…
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> will bring it to the sprint anyways
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> thanks Laney
<didrocks> ok, I think it's my turn now
<didrocks> Was on holidays last week, managed successfully to not break any harm/leg while skiing. So big achievement!
<didrocks> More seriously, finished the blog post suit on unity daily release process. In addition to write part 5 of the blog post, put everything in the wiki as a reference documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease.
<didrocks> If you have any question, do not hesitate to ping, I'll add the answers to the FAQ.
<didrocks> Also, daily maintenance to keep the ball rolling and teaching to the ubuntu unity team how to use that tool to not become crazy ;)
<didrocks> ..
<didrocks> any questions/some things to tell to the whole team?
<didrocks> doesn't seem so, so we should be done :)
<didrocks> thanks everyone!
<Laney> thanks!
<mterry> woo
<robru> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, so the bug is in the script, not because it's running from dbus?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have investigated more. It is not able to load Epson's PGP key.
<tkamppeter> pitti, the key is available and valid, as
<tkamppeter> pitti, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AA65D56
<tkamppeter> pitti, works.
<tkamppeter> But if I try to load the key with the script, the line
<tkamppeter> pitti, res = pk.install_signature(PackageKitGlib.SigTypeEnum.GPG, repo_gpg_id, '', None, progress, None) is not able to load it.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I get
<tkamppeter> pitti, gi._glib.GError: Failed to download and install the key 8AA65D56 from hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80:
<pitti> tkamppeter: interesting; does that need some kind of proxy?
<tkamppeter> pitti, strange is that the error message ends with a clolon after the port number of the key server.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have no proxy and both machines, the one which works and the one which does not work are in the same local network.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I tried to reproduce the problem in the direct mode of python and get the problem on both machines, exactly the same, as in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1613453/
<tkamppeter> pitti, this means that on the machine where I succeeded to install the package the key must have been pre-loaded somehow.
<stevo> heya, do you guys deal with common bugs and issues with the ubuntu desktop by any chance?
<stevo> thing is, I have an annoying problem that I can reproduce on Ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04, where if I restart the networking service, parts of Unity just disappear and become unuable
<sarnold> stevo: got a bug number handy? (not that I know what i'm doing, but having a bug report tends to give a discussion a good solid footing
<stevo> sarnold, no, for whatever reason, when it happens, nothing crashes, no option to submit a bug report
<stevo> so it leaves me unable to figure out what I should file it under
<sarnold> stevo: you could run "ubuntu-bug unity" all on your own -- though without a crash it might be harder for it to be grouped with other potential duplicates...
<stevo> sure, I'll just do it from a clean install and see what happens
<jbicha> I think you can duplicate the network crash problem by just running sudo service networking stop
<stevo> well, I mostly restart the service, I didn't actually think about trying stop
<stevo> however, I'm doing a clean install to reproduce it to see if I can take a shot at a bug report
 * didrocks waves good evening
<desrt> attente, larsu: i could theoretically leave my house at this point without falling over dead
<attente> desrt: that's nice :)
<larsu> desrt, bar vespa has really good pizza :)
<larsu> we went there on the basis that you don't like it :P
<desrt> losers :p
<larsu> haha
<larsu> desrt, glad you're feeling better
 * desrt is having his leftover soup -- it is helping
<larsu> bon appetit
<attente> is anyone else's X server repeatedly being killed on the Unity greeter?
<bryce> attente, grep EE from Xorg.0.log and pastebin?
<bryce> attente, if it says something about drm interface not available, that's a known issue, see the raring xserver bugs for a workaround.
<bryce> bbiab.
<attente> nothing notable in Xorg.0.log, but perhaps this:
<attente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614243/ (/var/log/lightdm/x-14-greeter.log
<attente> )
<dobey> attente: do you have an Xorg.14.log?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-06
<attente> dobey: hey, sorry about that, i have about 40 of them
<attente> one for each session that i assume crashed
<Ramsrambo> I am running Quantal 12.10 I need libcstdc++ lib for installing lotus Symphony where do I get this from?
<boydoy> hi!
<boydoy> i just want to ask how can update my driver on ubuntu?
<didrocks> good morning
<cyphermox> good morning didrocks!
<didrocks> hey cyphermox! shouldn't you be in bed? :)
<cyphermox> I should, yeah
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thank you! how about yourself?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm good, thanks! :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> salut didrocks , très bien et toi ?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va bien bien :-)
<popey> Anyone else get an "Ubuntu core installer" dialog appear on screen when they plug a Nexus 7 device into a machine running Raring?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Laney> morning
<Laney> popey: yeah
<Laney> I think that might be the thing xnox worked on but I didn't look into it
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney, seb128
<Laney> seb128: pretty good thank you
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how are you both?
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<popey> Laney: well.. I'm getting it before I login.. which is somewhat alarming
<popey> I am able to browse the filesystem before login
<Laney> popey: I can't make it come up
<Laney> maybe you need an android n7?
<popey> yes, mine is android
<Laney> nothing doing
<Laney> perhaps you could investigate and find out what process is responsible?
<popey> trying to make it come up again
<Laney> i defintiely saw it once but just dismissed it
 * popey reboots
<Laney> seems hard to get it when you want it ...
 * Laney coughs
<popey> story of my life
<popey> ahem
<xnox> popey: =)))) that's my doing it's "usb-creator" in disguise & it can reflash nexus7 images from cdimage.ubuntu.com ;-)
<xnox> popey: i hope it pops up only when you are in fastboot mode.....
<xnox> (the power button down & lower volume down boot mode)
<xnox> if it also pops up at other times it's a bug =(
<Laney> xnox: i'm not even getting it to appear then
<Laney> but the original report was about how it popped up over the login screen
<xnox> Laney: can you paste lsusb when it doesn't appear.
<xnox> Laney: ah, that can happen. I didn't think about it being plugged in at login screen....
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615858/
<Laney> fastboot devices shows it
<xnox> hmmm... i should skip login screen.
<popey> xnox: it pops up randomly
<popey> i.e. not when my device is in fastboot/debug/whatever mode, and also during login screen
<xnox> =(
<popey> so what should I file bugs against?
<xnox> popey: yes please, against usb-creator
<popey> ok
<popey> usb-creator-gtk ?
<xnox> yeap.
<Laney> i only see stop/pre-start entries in /v/l/upstart/u-c-g.log*
<xnox> Laney: can you test / try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1615884/
<xnox> (that's what i was hoping to include in the next upload)
<xnox> but now I need != root check (to filter login screen) and fastboot cmd line check (make sure it's in debug mode)
<Laney> oho, I was looking in the package
<Laney> s/package/rpo
<Laney> repo
<Laney> didn't notice that the one on my system was different
<popey> ok, xnox bug 1117165 and bug 1117167
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1117165 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Core Installer pops up over login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117165
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1117167 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu core installer pops up randomly when not desired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117167
<xnox> popey: thanks.
<Laney> xnox: do I have to reboot / restart something to get upstart to notice that I changed that?
<xnox> Laney: magic inotify should do it's thing. Or you can force reload with $ sudo initctl reload-configuration
<Laney> aha
<Laney> yeah it comes up now
<xnox> \o/
<xnox> awesome.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/14/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it should check to make sure that the source version == installed package version
<xnox> chrisccoulson: yeah, i never got that bit of adt testing where adt tests are in the source package instead of binary.... oh well.
<chrisccoulson> xnox, well, my tests are in the binary. the only thing in the source is a tiny shell script to start it :)
<xnox> ah, than it's easier =)
<chrisccoulson> bah,
<chrisccoulson> 216753 ERROR TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | /tests/dom/devicestorage/ipc/test_ipc.html | Test timed out.
<chrisccoulson> i'm starting to wish i'd never started this :P
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if you need distraction, you can start looking at the thunderbird hang :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I heard that quite some people got it at last client sprint
<didrocks> not that funny though :/
<chrisccoulson> really? :(
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> people with fast cpu and ssd, the only common pattern I found
<didrocks> gmail doesn't seem to be the cause, some people just have their canonical account
<chrisccoulson> ok, the test hang was actually my fault ;)
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1535
<chrisccoulson> :)
<berdario> seb128: Hi, I'm trying to track down a bug (more like 3 or 4 bugs together), to at least get a workaround working
<berdario> one of the workaround would involve xmodmap, but I've just seen your comment in a bug that says, "xmodmap support has been dropped in GNOME3 which deprecate that bug report, closing it"
<berdario> seb128: this seems weird to me, given that there's still plenty of code in ubuntu that deals with it... is it deprecated everywhere?
<berdario> I'll reboot
<seb128> berdario, hey, what bug?
<berdario> seb128: hi, long story or short story? (short story is, I might be affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/289781 )
<seb128> berdario, xmodmap makes it sounds like old school weird geeky usecase ;-)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 289781 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Intrepid: Xmodmap needs to be run again after resume from hibernate/suspend" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<berdario> seb128: actually, is just non-US user
<seb128> berdario, you can keep it short, I've no interested or knowledge in weirdo keyboard tweaks
<berdario> seb128: that's not what I meant
<seb128> berdario, I'm french using an azerty, no need to deal with xmodmap
<berdario> seb128: do you have an old macbook? :)
<seb128> so !US is an overstatement
<seb128> no, but you say "non-US user" not "non-US old macbook users"
<seb128> ;-)
<berdario> I agree, !US & old macbook users
<seb128> well anyway, what's the issue?
<berdario> kernel, hid_apple, xmodmap, lightdm, evdev
<berdario> (and gnome, obviously, since they don't support some old options people were relying upon)
<berdario> some things go wrong in some (all?) of these places
<berdario> the result, is that on each bootup (and after each suspend/resume cycle) some keys are swapped
<berdario> tipically, the keys are the one on the right of the left shift (< and > in my case) and on the top of the TAB (\ and | in my case)
<berdario> so, I have to manually run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap after each resume
<berdario> eventually, after a few months, I get fed up about doing it, and look if a solution popped up
<seb128> berdario, isn't that a keyboard layout issue? maybe a new one is needed for that specific model?
<berdario> to elaborate on it, it seems that the bug in the kernel is here:
<berdario> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commitdiff;h=efb3031b446d441dca5b10619503ac0bba7f9748
<berdario> I haven't look at all the code, but basically... for the new keyboard they activate an ISO mode
<berdario> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/214786
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 214786 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Apple USB ISO keyboard has incorrectly swapped keys" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<berdario> so, people with the old keyboard have to workaround this bug
<berdario> then, there're these instructions:
<berdario> http://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Apple/PageFragmentKeyboard
<berdario> that rely on hid_apple functionality
<berdario> (I have the module loaded, but these fixes don't work... I tried all of them)
<berdario> so, failing the proper way to fix the problem... I started to look again into xmodmap
<berdario> there're multiple people affected by this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79989/xmodmap-is-not-working-properly-on-resume
<berdario> and I also subscribed to this bug
<berdario> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1072120
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1072120 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "~/.Xmodmap not read on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<berdario> people were thinking that lightdm was not loading .Xmodmap
<seb128> yeah, it's likely that lightdm doesn't
<seb128> .Xmodmap seems like an old school unix thing that no normal user should have to go through
<berdario> but right now I don't think that's the problem: I think that after lightdm-session is run, something else (another part of lightdm, maybe) is resetting the layout
<seb128> e.g if we have issues we should fix them in a way that don't require those hacks
<berdario> seb128: I agree, I'd be happy to avoid to use it
<berdario> as I said: kernel, hid_apple, etc.etc. it seems all these parts of the system have some problems that make it behave in a way that's not expected
<berdario> and this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/289781/comments/4
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 289781 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Intrepid: Xmodmap needs to be run again after resume from hibernate/suspend" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<berdario> says: "The change is due to the switch to evdev, after the suspend/resume the keyboard is viewed as a new keyboard."
<berdario> I haven't looked at it into detail, yet... but if that's true... that seems quite bad on its own (it would ruin all the customizations that people do on their human interface devices, after suspend/resume)
<berdario> I think that (aside from the evdev issue?) the cleanest thing would be to gather the usb identifiers for the old-macbook (and similar devices) that require a non-ISO layout (whatever that means: I'm just thinking about the ISO fix)
<berdario> and then to automatically activate a different layout in those cases
<berdario> uhm, I realized just now that probably this is what is already happening
<berdario> but the usb identifiers aren't correctly told by the device
<berdario> that is, I have a 05ac:022a
<berdario> and this line would be defining my keyboard model
<berdario> #define USB_DEVICE_ID_APPLE_GEYSER4_HF_ISO     0x022a
<berdario> so, the next best thing would be to fix whatever is making hid_apple refuse to apply the configuration I supplied it to
<berdario> seb128: do you have any suggestion for help on how to debug a kernel module?
<seb128> (sorry, I'm on the phone)
<berdario> (I guess I would have to recompile it with debug symbols)
<berdario> but probably I cannot simply debug it while using the system... I'd have to connect a gdb from somewhere else (and besides: I used gdb only 1 or 2 times before... )
<ogra_> berdario, thats what i use here to apply xmodmap settings (for a mouse where gnome doesnt offer the settings i need) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616561/
<berdario> ogra_: does that still work after suspend/resume?
<ogra_> dunno, i never suspend my desktop :)
<berdario> ogra_: ok, that probably doesn't help me... thanks anyhow :)
<seb128> berdario, I think g-s-d has some hooks that can be run after suspend
<berdario> seb128: uhm, googling "gnome-settings-daemon resume -crash" doesn't digs up anything interesting... should I look into Dconf?
<seb128> berdario, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/data/org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.gschema.xml.in.in
<seb128>     <key name="hotplug-command" type="s">
<seb128>       <_summary>Device hotplug custom command</_summary>
<seb128>       <_description>Command to be run when a device is added or removed. An exit value of 1 means that the device will not be handled further by gnome-settings-daemon.</_description>
<seb128>  
<seb128> berdario, that one
<seb128> berdario, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=2ec0fbd38cd9d787fc3ad003f462c537ea795890
<seb128> hum
<seb128> berdario, did you get my comments?
<berdario> seb128: ok, thanks... I'll create a simple script and see if that works
<seb128> berdario, did you get the git commit url as well?
<berdario> yes, both of them
<seb128> ok ;-)
<berdario> I had to look up some other things in the meanwhile, but it seems to work :)
<berdario> but to be really sure, now I'll undo the changes, reboot and see that this is indeed what fixes the problem
<berdario> no, I was wrong :/
<berdario> seb128: I don't know why... but my script seems to be called only with id 11 and 14, id11 is the touchpad, id14 is not even present in the xinput output O_o
<berdario> (and the keyboard is either 10 or 12)
<berdario> xinput --reattach 10 3 (3 is the master) doesn't trigger the command :/
<desrt> has anyone installed the raring daily on their N7 recently?
<desrt> install goes nicely but then i boot to a console login: prompt and that's it
<Laney> I did last week
<larsu> desrt, ask attente, he had the same problem yesterday
<desrt> attente: how did you fix it?
<attente> desrt: i didn't fix it
<desrt> nice!
 * larsu smells sarcasm
<attente> has anyone the problem where the unity-greeter repeatedly restarts a dozen or so times due to X crashing?
<berdario> I downloaded the source of gnome-settings-daemon, and grepper for run_custom_command and then for device_added_cb, everything seems fine... probably it's just that the signal doesn't get generated
<attente> larsu: hi!
<berdario> I also tried xinput --disable followed by --enable, but that's not working
<berdario> I don't get why after resume, only some input devices are being added again, (while the rest seem to simply stay connected)
<seb128> ogra_, ^ is the current raring image known to have issues on the nexus?
<ogra_> seb128, not beyond the known issues with the installer
<ogra_> seb128, i havent dist-upgraded today yet ... doing now
<seb128> attente, is your greeter/xorg issue on the nexus?
<seb128> ogra_, well, attente and desrt tried new installs and it boots to a console prompt it seems
<ogra_> we have a serial console on the USB port, you can just use screen to log in from a PC for debugging
<attente> seb128: the greeter/x problem is on my work machine
<attente> it randomly kicks me back to the greeter at its own desire
<attente> :(
<attente> i did find this bt in one of the Xorg logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614928/
<attente> it's not helpful though
<seb128> tjaalton, bryce: ^ known recent breakaged in -intel?
<mlankhorst> nothing else in that file? sounds like you're missing some info there..
<attente> mlankhorst: i can paste the whole thing, but it didn't look useful at first glance
<berdario> Ok, I realized now that I don't have the evdev module loaded, apparently keyboard and such are being handled by something else, possibly usbhid
<berdario> but trying to rmmod and modprobe usbhid, doesn't trigger the signal
<seb128> berdario, try asking on #control-center or #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<berdario> seb128: I spent quite a lot of time trying to understand what is going wrong... now I'll update one of the bugs, but do you have other suggestions?
<berdario> I already asked in #gnome-hackers
<berdario> (no answer so far)
<attente> mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616927/
<seb128> berdario, no idea, I've little clue about keyboards tweaks and about this g-s-d feature
<berdario> seb128: ok, do you think it might be easier to find a workaround in another place rather than g-s-d?
<berdario> (like, trying to get a clue of why hid_apple isn't working as I expect it to do?)
<seb128> no idea no...
<tjaalton> seb128: haven't seen that before
<berdario> ok, thanks anyhow
<seb128> yw!
<mlankhorst> attente: well are you on edgers?
<ogra_> desrt,  see above, if you want to debug, use the serial connection
<tjaalton> running an ancient kernel if on raring..
<desrt> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> screen /dev/ttyACM0 115200
<ogra_> (might need to hit enter once to make the login show up)
<ogra_> (and ignore the noise from NM (or set up usbnet)
 * ogra_ reboots after dist-upgrade
<ogra_> lets see if i can reproduce on an upgraded install
<ogra_> nope, works fine here
<attente> mlankhorst: canonical-qt5-edgers
<tjaalton> attente: why are you running the quantal kernel on it?
<chrisccoulson> hi jibel. did you have any luck making autopkgtest work with junit output? sorry to keep bugging you about it :)
<attente> tjaalton: good question.. purging
<tjaalton> attente: then you'll just run something older.. make sure you have linux-generic installed
<chrisccoulson> and any idea what's happening to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/15/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/? it looks like the test is using the latest source with an outdated package (the test is passing arguments that are only valid in the most recent upload)
<mlankhorst> attente: if I were you I would just try xorg in valgrind if it's not too big a performance hit, and install xserver.*-dbg
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hey, not yet, still on my list, libreoffice hangs during build was higher sorry :)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, no worry, that's fine :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jibel> chrisccoulson, hm, looking at the failure
<desrt> ogra_: so i don't have any ttyACMs
<Laney> Riddell: hey, could you stop kubuntu-active depending on ls-kde please?
<desrt> ...and now that i rebooted to try to get a ttyACM (which i now have) i'm stuck at the (initramfs) prompt and there's nothing happening inside of my screen :/
<desrt> ogra_: i wonder if there is a last-known-good image with a working installer?
<ogra_> desrt, well, theoretically it should just work
<ogra_> i havent heard about any issues until you came
<desrt> ogra_: so the installer on the current daily images is broken
<ogra_> how ?
<desrt> during the 'installing root fs...' you see some message like 'tar: skipping to next header'
<desrt> and then when that finishes you get a console login: prompt
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> thats xnox' change of the untar command i think
<desrt> then when you reboot you get "error: no tarnall found on /dev/mmcblk0p9, did you use the right rootfs.img?" and then you see an (initramfs) prompt
<ogra_> xnox, did you actually test that change in production ?
<xnox> yeah. but i hacked up a build locally.
<ogra_> desrt, yeah, we dropped -m from the untarring
<ogra_> which causes timestamp issues
<ogra_> which in turn probably causes corrupt unpacking
 * ogra_ will have to research that 
<ogra_> xnox, i guess we might want to set the closk to $image_build_time or something like that
<desrt> you should definitely try to fix that before the desktop team sprint :)
<ogra_> when is that ?
<desrt> not next week, but the one after
<ogra_> pfft
<desrt> i mean
<ogra_> we'll have it fixed before the weekend
<desrt> uh...
<desrt> 'tomorrow'
<ogra_> worst case we can just roll back as interim solution, dont panic ;)
<desrt> i'm not :)
 * desrt has much other work to be doing in the meantime
<xnox> ogra_: i'll reflash using cdimage images after the meeting and check what's going on.
<seb128> xnox, btw you said you would update glade back in december (iirc), is that still on your todolist?
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, well, i think setting the clock to a sane value during the install will fix it (including the warnings) so we should just do that ... the first ifup from NM after instalkl will run ntpdate anyway
<seb128> xnox, the new version was supposed to fix edition of button labels or some other bugs you were running into
<xnox> seb128: true. I should do that asap. (i stopped doing glade ui work a little now, but will need it soon again)
<seb128> xnox, ok, just checking if it's still on your list, thanks ;-)
<xnox> ogra_: setting clock to $image_build_time is nice, but I don't understand how come userspace is failing with that.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, me neither, setting the clock would fix cjwatsons initial prob though (i think)
<chrisccoulson> right, looking at didrocks tb hang now ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i've still got your pastebin open. it's the longest running tab in my browser ;)
<xnox> ogra_: interesting point.
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336807/
<chrisccoulson> 6th november ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: trying to stress test firefox's tab history? :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised i've not lost it. normally, session restore breaks at least once during that time when running nightlies, and then you lose all of your tabs
<Riddell> Laney: what what?
<Laney> hmm?
<Riddell> 15:55 < Laney> Riddell: hey, could you stop kubuntu-active depending on ls-kde please
<Riddell> Laney: there's no such package
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt believes so
<Laney> as does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/1.267 and my apt cache ;-)
<Riddell> Laney: hmm I'm not seeing it, where are you looking?
<Laney> search for 'language-selector' in that
<Riddell> oh, language-selector, why didn't you say so :)
<Laney> hah, sorry
<ogra_> desrt, could you file a bug btw ? so we have a reference
<infinity> ogra_: Ahh, kay, yeah, I see the problem.  Just cargo-culting fixrtc's code and using the timestamp on the tarball should do the trick, no?
<ogra_> infinity, not sure that helps with what cjwatson wanted to have fixed though
<ogra_> but yeah, that would be the "easy fix hack" ...
<infinity> ogra_: What Colin needed fixed remains fixed.
<ogra_> sure ?
<infinity> ogra_: You only unfix his fix if you revert the tar changes.
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<attente> tjaalton: thanks, you were right about my kernel being out of date
<tjaalton> attente: does the new one fix the crash?
<attente> yes
<tjaalton> nice
<attente> :)
<ogra_> seb128,  "[ogra] provide the desktop team the current settings package tweaks: TODO" ... is apt-get source ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 enough for you for this WI ?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, the purpose of that WI was to know what to put in ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, but you handled that directly, thanks! ;-)
<ogra_> great, closing
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> Laney, pitti: do you guys want to handle the new glib update?
<Laney> sure
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, oh btw, I checked about the sound recorder if that was important for oems, not so much, we can drop it (would be nice to get one back for the LTS but it's only a nice to have)
<Laney> ah cool, well hopefully kazam gets that functionality before then
<Laney> i'll note down to drop it
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i think we're going to have to get a take away for dinner this evening
<Laney> mmm cod and chips
<seb128> chrisccoulson, STEEEEAAKKKK
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't cooked a steak for ages. i'll have to do it soon
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is your fridge empty?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, but neither of us feel like cooking this evening :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> being lazy for the win ;-)
<seb128> xnox, do you know if there is an ubiquity upload planned to raring soon? the current version is almost a month old
<xnox> seb128: there are certain things in the works. What specifically are you after?
<seb128> xnox, the gstreamer 0.10 to 1.0 port so we can get 0.10 out of the CD
<seb128> xnox, we currently have both stack on the CD which is suboptimal
<xnox> seb128: ack. will be done soon.
<seb128> Laney, did you look again at pidgin/the segfault on video call mentioned on the pad? (if not I will have a look)
<seb128> xnox, thanks
<xnox> seb128: also see pm.
<Laney> seb128: I tried compiling trunk and the segfault exists there (can't remember if that's what I said on the pad)
<seb128> xnox, saw it
<seb128> Laney, "SEGFAULTS when creating a video call" you said from the ppa version
<seb128> Laney, I will give it a try, maybe it doesn't like your config or something ;-)
<Laney> seb128: https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/15499
<Laney> I initially suspected my patch was incomplete/wrong as it was a backport of loads of upstream changes
<Laney> but head segfaults in the same way so perhaps not
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, the other option is to drop the account plugins for aim and yahoo from the default install (and telepathy-haze with those)
<Laney> seb128: right, but I hope to avoid that if possible
<Laney> my hunch is that investigating the difference between the preference widget and regular video calls might turn something up
<Laney> i.e. why the former works
<Laney> bonne nuit!
<seb128> 'night ;-)
<jbicha> cyphermox: I think we're missing a gir package for network-manager-applet https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=693267
<ubot2> Gnome bug 693267 in network-indicator "network: menu missing in 3.7.5 with NM 0.9.7.995" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<cyphermox> jbicha: ok, thanks
<cyphermox> jbicha: can you file a bug in LP
<chrisccoulson> ooh, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=838203
<chrisccoulson> "We are moving our linux unittests to ubuntu 12.04 VM machines"
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 838203 in Shell Integration "test_alert.html fails on ubuntu 12.04 while testing in a VM" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> that helps me a bit ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: nice! :P
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, hopefully that means some of the tests which currently fail will start working without me having to do anything
<xnox> Laney: ubiquity uploaded so next daily should have lighter gstreamer stack or something went wrong ;-)
<Laney> yeah?
<xnox> Laney: seb128 was pinging me about it, but he doesn't have irc proxy.
<xnox> seb128: juju deploy znc ;-)
<Laney> i thought that got uploaded some time ago
<xnox> i was merged into lp:ubiquity, but not uploaded.
<Laney> i see
<Laney> .
<attente> qengho: any plans for migrating chromium from gtk 2 to 3?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-07
<desrt> pitti: good morning
 * desrt wonders why you are here
<larsu> desrt, might be a bit early even for pitti
 * desrt is hacking on that idea we were talking about at the greek place
 * larsu tries to remember which one
<desrt> the split-jhbuild-up one
<larsu> oh, right! How is it coming along?
<desrt> i have a hacky python script so far that uses some tricks to suck the dependency tree out of jhbuild
<larsu> nice
<desrt> then for each package with no dependencies it erases the installdir, builds it, and makes a tar of the result (according to the manifest)
<desrt> then for the following packages (with deps) it untars only the listed deps, does the build, makes the tar
<desrt> of course it takes the transitive closure of dependencies...
<desrt> but the important part is that each .tar.xz contains only the files from that one module
<larsu> will you put the builds up on a server somewhere?
<desrt> for end-user usefulness i think i will drop the transitive closure business on the deps and, instead, generate a metadata file for each built module describing the .tar.xz files that you need to unpack, with checksums
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> trying to figure out how i can set this up to have jobs dispatched to various different servers all sharing the tar directory
<desrt> and if that will be the same interface as i want users to use
<desrt> they're kinda different jobs
<larsu> sounds awesome
<larsu> need any help?
<desrt> maybe
<desrt> best done in person, though
 * desrt has no idea when that will be possible, unfortunately :(
<larsu> well, we were thinking about visiting you tomorrow
<desrt> interesting
<larsu> but I'm coming down with a bit of a cold myself :)
<desrt> you probably caught mine :p
<larsu> ya, already blamed you in my head
<desrt> (or tiffany's, since we discuss transitivity)
<larsu> heh
<larsu> let us know if you're up to it
<desrt> i tend to feel much better in the mornings than i do later in the day
<desrt> so it could work
<desrt> what was your overall impression of that work area today, btw?
<larsu> nice, but closed at 5pm
<desrt> ouch
<larsu> at least the lounge area
<larsu> I think if you rent your own desk/office you get access 24h
<larsu> at least that's what the website says
<larsu> the receptionist wasn't very helpful in that regard (she was new)
<desrt> what are the prices like for that?
<larsu> http://www.workplaceone.ca/availability_R1.html
<larsu> private offices start at 765
<larsu> but we haven't seen those today
<desrt> not too much info on the site either
<desrt> except the strong suggestion that $765 would be for an office suitable for 1 person
<larsu> without a window
<larsu> :)
<larsu> but would that place even work for you? It's a fairly long commute, no?
<desrt> it could work
<desrt> but i'd probably need to keep odd hours to avoid the rush
 * larsu nods
<desrt> going in the opposite direction means that this problem disappears :)
<larsu> ha
<larsu> no office there, though :)
 * desrt notes another advantage of splitting the build results into separate tarballs: you can take yesterday's tarball of webkit
<larsu> haha!
<desrt> no joke.  seriously a good idea
<larsu> ya, that seems to be the biggest win of the system so far :P
<desrt> webkit builds from a tarball so by definition there are no changes since yesterday in the source
<desrt> and it uses glib, etc. in a way that is unlikely to break with regards to API/ABI issues in the headers
<desrt> (read: minimally)
<larsu> it will lead to people never building webkit again, though :D
<larsu> s/will/might
<larsu> and maybe that's not such a bad idea ...
<desrt> ya
<desrt> maybe the kyoto protocol would have been a success if this had been invented earlier
<larsu> lol
<desrt> i don't know if you know about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kyoto_protocol_parties_and_2012-2020_commitments.svg
<desrt> pretty shameful
<larsu> hm, sad
<larsu> well, at least I'm not a citizen
<ritz> robert_ancell , sweet, thank you :)
<robert_ancell> ritz, ?
<ritz> user selection patch
<robert_ancell> ritz, oh, np
<ritz> how long before https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-improved-authentication is merged ?
<robert_ancell> ritz, it's not actively being worked on
<ritz> robert_ancell  passive auth seems to be it. are you thinking of using plugins or external apps to map against multiple pam stack ?
<ritz> hope, I am not breaking your workflow
<robert_ancell> ritz, no problem. It's a patch I'd like to work on but never has high enough priority
<robert_ancell> ritz, the idea is you will have a list of passive PAM stacks configured e.g. fingerprint, smartcard and lightdm starts all of those when the greeter appears
<robert_ancell> the conversations will still have to be standard PAM, but if the greeter is capabable it can do a better rendering of each method
<ritz> hmmm
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> desrt: hey, what's up?
<pitti> desrt: my proxy is always here :)
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: I'll go back home today
<didrocks> ah, some quiet train hacking session then? :)
<pitti> didrocks: en effet!
<didrocks> pitti: if I have a .crash file from a machine I can't log in (but I can have access to the file), with different arch, but which is using distro packages, can I just download it locally and run apport-bug? this won't really work I'm afraid as I have different version of packages here
<RAOF> didrocks: You should be able to run apport-retrace, which should basically pull everything into a chrootish.
<didrocks> RAOF: working even you I'm on amd64 and the crash is on i386?
<RAOF> IIRC, yes.
<didrocks> let's see how it goes :)
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, I should do something that is not suited: apport-retrace _usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash -o stacktrace
<didrocks> E: La version « 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.06-0ubuntu1 » indisponible du paquet « compiz » est ignorée
<didrocks> which is the locally instealled version
<didrocks> not the one the crash was against
<RAOF> didrocks: I think you need the -S option, to do the retrace in a sandbox.
 * didrocks tries -S system
<didrocks> ah, it's trying to take my ppas though ;)
<RAOF> Yeah. You might want to set up a non-system sandbox if you want a pure environment :)
<didrocks> RAOF: do you know where I can find a config file example?
<RAOF> pitti surely has one; I've never tried hard enough to get that working.
<didrocks> I don't find one in the man
<didrocks> let's edit to comment the ppas for now :)
<pitti> didrocks: you need to run the apport UI on the affected machine, not on your's; otherwise it'll be worthless
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but I don't have access to that, so apport-retrace is my last chance?
<pitti> didrocks: or, if you know exactly what's running on that foreign machine, run it in a chroot or sandbox indeed, but that's not very reliable
<pitti> didrocks: apport-retrace it is then, I guess
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/apport/lp-retracer-config/files has valid configs for all our releases
<pitti> (which are by and large the correct apt sources)
<pitti> you can use those with apport-retrace -S <checkout of above branch>
<pitti> didrocks: oh, and -R
<didrocks> pitti: I don't see where I will be able to tell "please run that on i386 rather amd64 for the sandbox", is that deduced from the .crash file?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, the .crash has an Architecture: field
<didrocks> ok, let's try that
<didrocks> thanks pitti, RAOF :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
 * Laney eyes xnox 
<Laney> I just got usb-creator-gtk when nothing is plugged in
<Laney> it was during a dpkg --configure run
<Laney> in which u-c-g was updated(!)
<xnox> Laney: ah!
<Laney> YOU!
<xnox> thanks, I guess it shouldn't start on upgrading....
<Laney> haha
<xnox> Laney: i have another question - why do I see lightdm login screen as my wallpaper? and when changing wallpaper nothing changes....
<xnox> (the whole thing with username input thing and the dotted pattern)
<Laney> weird
<Laney> did you disable icons on desktop?
<ogra_> i think seb128 dropped the wallpaper plugin from g-s-d
<ogra_> so if your nautilus doesnt run nothing will repaint the desktop
<Laney> I've heard of that causing no wallpaper i.e. black
<Laney> but I suppose it could cause this
<ogra_> depends on the buggyness of your graphics driver :)
<Laney> xnox: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<popey> i got the ubuntu core installer popup too on upgrade
<xnox> false
<Laney> we should probably make sure that the *tweak* programs stop letting you tweak that key
<Laney> xnox: set it true
<xnox> Laney: gosh my desktop is a mess
<xnox> Laney: but yeah i have wallpaper now.
 * xnox kind of wishes it still worked without showing icons
<Laney> you could also re-enable the background gsd plugin
<popey> hmm.. can't help thinking this dialog could be a touch more useful... http://popey.com/~alan/updater.png  ☹
<popey> first thoughts are "which one?" "why?" and "how do i fix it?"
<Laney> did you get to report it to errors?
<popey> no
<Laney> em pea tea
<popey> just that dialog
 * popey pokes mpt with a stick
<popey> mpt: http://popey.com/~alan/updater.png what do I do with this information?
<mpt> huh wuh
<mpt> popey, oh dear. That's not supposed to happen. If the wiki was responding I might be able to tell you what is supposed to happen.
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Handling_uninstallable_updates ?
<Laney> I don't see a design for when updates are statically installable but fail for some other reason
<mpt> Laney, yeah, that's for when Ubuntu knows ahead of time that they aren't installable
<mpt> but there are many reasons an update might fail after starting
<mpt> This is more the realm of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwarePackageOperations#Errors_common_to_installations_and_updates
<Laney> oho
<mpt> But then, we don't know exactly what the problem was here, which is the problem in the first place :-)
<mpt> popey, please report a bug, including the error from the relevant log file if you know it
<mpt> How to tell the bug is fixed: The string "The installation or removal of a software package failed." should no longer be present in the code
<mpt> because it's too generic to be useful
<popey> ok
<xnox> Laney: how to enable the plugin in g-s-d? (or has it been dropped upstream as well)
<Laney> no
<Laney> I forget the key name
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128, nice hangout ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> xnox: look at the ubuntu-settings diff which disabled it or browse in dconf-editor
<xnox> Laney: ok, thanks.
<Laney> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background enabled true or something like that
<seb128> xnox, gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<Laney> man, I was close
<seb128> ;-)
<Alastair1> yeah, thanks seb128. how would i get involved with the development of Ubunut Phone? i've already got Qt installed to develop FOR it but i'd love to be able to at least browse the source tree
<seb128> Alastair1, you will need to wait a bit until the dev images are published to have access to the code of the system itself
<ogra_> wait until end of month
<ogra_> it is still dressing up before it goes to the public, be patient and give it some time ;)
<Alastair1> looking forward to it. thanks for all the hard work so we can have a choice, @everyone-in-here :)
<Alastair1> i'm not impatient (much...), i just didn't want to be missing out on anything. i've got my galaxy nexus waiting to be flashed (and hoping it continues onto the nexus 4)
<czajkowski> seb128: good interview
<seb128> czajkowski, thanks ;-)
 * mlankhorst waves to czajkowski 
 * Laney waves goodbye to gnome-media
<xnox> Laney: why does ubuntu-desktop explicitly depends on gstreamer 0.10 stack?
<Laney> some default sinks
<xnox> Laney: but that's keeping 0.10 stack on the CDs.
<Laney> soon they go
<xnox> also bluez-gstreamer seems to still keep 0.10 stack.
<Laney> libpurple and sessioninstaller still do too
<Laney> and that
<xnox> ah, ok.
<Laney> isn't germinate output just great?
<xnox> it has a lot of information =) but one can get cross-eyed if starring too long at it.
<xnox> (clearly it should be -> xml -> dot -> pretty bubbles)
 * xnox likes bubbles
<Laney> i find it quite readable
<Laney> you're looking at the table?
<xnox> I was looking at rdeps output.
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.raring/all
<didrocks> xnox: I see as for ogra the "Ubuntu Core Installer" randomly, without the nexus attached
<Laney> he's been trolled for that one already :-)
<didrocks> (and no device listed in the device list)
<ogra_> not my fault !
<xnox> didrocks: yes, it pops up on upgrading usb-creator. sorry about that.
<didrocks> ogra_: come on, you want your image to be installed everywhere!
<ogra_> indeed, thats *our* secret cabal ;)
<didrocks> xnox: ok, at least, you know when it happens, let's pray for a fix :)
<didrocks> ogra_: heh
<Laney> is start on usb-device-added not enough?
<xnox> Laney: postinstall does unconditional start by default (e.g. all services should be started after installation....)
<Laney> oho
<Laney> --noscripts!
<ricotz> cyphermox, hi :), fyi, the libnm-gtk-dev package needs to depend on gir1.2-nmgtk-1.0
<nessita> hello everyone! I was wondering if someone may help me understand why a package is failing to build for Lucid in LP, when the same package builds fine in my machine using pbuilder-lucid build. The build log is https://i130559809.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/130559809/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.django-oauth-backend_0.2.2_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz?token=80cfbbad688f8a69fe039491c7c15399 and the debian/ dir is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd
<seb128> nessita, hey, how are you?
<nessita> hola seb128! so long :-)
<nessita> I'm pretty good, doing server stuff mostly for ubuntu single sign on and ubuntu pay
<seb128> indeed, good to see that you are still around ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<seb128> nessita, it that build log from a ppa?
<nessita> seb128, yes, for this https://launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/+archive/ppa
<seb128> nessita, the issue is
<seb128> "After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<seb128> python-all(inst 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 2.6.6-3)|python-support(missing)"
<nessita> seb128, right, but python-support *is* available in Lucid, I checked
<nessita> so why is not installing it?
<Laney> dobey asked that question yesterday
<nessita> yeah, he was helping me
<Laney> it's a bug with alternate build-depends
<nessita> Laney, hi, btw
<Laney> greetings!
<nessita> Laney, any known workaround?
<seb128> nessita, change the python-all (>= 2.6.6-3) | python-support to just be python-support on lucid I guess...
<nessita> seb128, ack, will do then
<Laney> I suppose some dep chain changed and that python-support used to be pulled in indirectly
<Laney> I would indeed have different source packages
<nessita> seb128, Laney, thanks a lot for the info, will apply that approach
<Laney> if you make a different bzr branch for each release it should be quite trivial to merge and upload whenever you need to
<seb128> nessita, yw!
<Laney> nessita: I can't see that PPA btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i've figured out your tb hang now
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sweet! not too difficult one?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not sure yet. i'll have a go at fixing it this afternoon
<didrocks> great ;)
<nessita> Laney, hum, weird... I thought it was open
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, so, basically, there's an IMAP thread waiting on a blocking read from a stream, and the socket transport thread which is feeding it gets shut down first
<chrisccoulson> so the IMAP thread waits forever
<didrocks> ah, makes sense
 * popey hugs chrisccoulson 
<Laney> pitti: when you upload glib, are the rdep tests automatically triggered or is that something you manually kick off?
<Laney> (about to upload .7)
<Laney> I'll upload & block it anyway
<pitti> Laney: they are triggered automatically
<pitti> Laney: thanks for prepping the update!
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> how can I know which ones are relevant?
<pitti> Laney: you mean which failures belong to glib?
<pitti> Laney: right now, probably best to look at the currently failing set, and compare with tomorrow's
<pitti> Laney: or look at all failed tests and check which started failing since today
 * kenvandine does the mhr3 fixed the dee leak dance!
<Laney> pitti: fair enough - I thought there might be a log file which says "glib upload detected; triggering foo bar baz"
<pitti> Laney: actually there is such a file (jibel would know the details), but I'm not sure we are using that already as the britney integration isn't being used yet
<tkamppeter> pitti, do you know about debugging aptdaemon? You remeber perhaps that I have asked you about problems with a signature key for printer driver packages some days ago. Therefore I have reported bug 1116503 now. Can you perhaps hve some idea to solve the problem?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1116503 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Problems installing package signature from Python script" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1116503
<jibel> Laney, there is such a file but the other way around: "triggering blah because glib upload detected"
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can run "sudo aptd -rd" to run it in the foreground and get debugging output
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll look at the bug, but can't do it right now (very low bandwidth in the train)
<Laney> jibel: ah cool - can I look at it somehow?
<Laney> (I have VPN-fu if that's required)
<pitti> that's running on lillypilly, isn't it?
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130637958/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.glib2.0_2.35.7-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Laney> gosh
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, do i bow to pressure and turn on gstreamer support in firefox?
<pitti> Laney: some tests are a tad unstable; last time I needed to retry the armhf build once or twice
<pitti> alright, need to go AFK, almost home; cu tomororw!
 * Laney will retry
<Laney> dem cosmic rays
<Laney> chrisccoulson: as long as it's using 1.0 ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i could turn it on for every release except 13.04 ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks, I will try this command.
<attente> chrisccoulson: hey, do you know what's the correct bzr branch for chromium-browser? lp:chromium-browser seems really out of date
<mitya57> attente: I believe it's lp:~cmiller/chromium-browser/ppa-chromium-browser.raring.stable, but qengho knows better
<attente> mitya57: thanks
<attente> qengho: is ^ correct?
<tkamppeter> pitti, here is the output of "sudo aptd -rd": http://paste.ubuntu.com/1621333/ while I do the Python commands of the initial description of the bug in another terminal, with both the short and the long version of the key ID. Also with the long version it complains that short versions are not supported any more.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those leaks you fixed in libdbusmenu ... did you have small testcases or would it be hard to write some?
<jibel> Laney, sorry was otp. it's running on lillypilly, I must have written some doc somewhere, 1 second
<tkamppeter> pitti, using the full key fingerprint instead of the 8-character key ID seems to work.
<jibel> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/adt-britney.md
<jibel> Laney, the format of the request file is described line 93 with an example line 111
<Laney> jibel: aha, and where can I find the file?
<seb128> bdrung, hey, did you finish the libreoffice 4 review for sponsoring? is it good to go or are there things that need fixing?
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, do you have a moment to sponsor this http://paste.debian.net/plain/232471 ?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<seb128> ricotz, it's a cyphermox's package ;-)
<ricotz> right ;), if he is around
<cyphermox> yeah, will do
<ricotz> cyphermox, thanks, it is a bit broken currently
<bdrung> seb128: i was busy with RL stuff. it's on my list as first item for some days. i will look into it now.
<seb128> bdrung, thanks
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, so that lightdm issue only occurs if you've enabled a login timeout. I'm not sure if that happened manually for those people or updating from GDM added it in
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, I figured that out, it's all sorted, I got cjwatson to move unity-greeter to precise-updates as well
<robert_ancell> seb128, ta
<seb128> yw
<jbicha> Laney: there's no way we can prevent people from disabling desktop icons (in fact, Ubuntu GNOME ships that way), we could just patch the tools so that they also turn on that g-s-d plugin
<jbicha> I'm wondering for ubuntu-gnome-default-settings if we should explicitly override the ubuntu-settings overrides
<thumper> I seem to have two "System Settings > Appearance" icons, one works, the other doesn't...
<thumper> how can I remove the not working one?
<jbicha> thumper: that's weird, what version of gnome-control-center do you have installed and what desktop are you using?
<thumper> jbicha: I'm running unity with the unity team PPA
<thumper>  1:3.4.2-0ubuntu19 of gnome-control-center
<thumper> jbicha: I've had the extra one for a while...
<thumper> but it annoys me...
<labsin> Is there a Ubuntu calendar and other standard apps in the making? The current solution of using evolution as a calendar for displaying in the timeanddate and thunderbold for e-mail is a bit weird.
<jbicha> thumper: the latest gnome-control-center version is 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu12, maybe you need to do a dist-upgrade?
<thumper> jbicha: for quantal or raring?
<thumper> jbicha: I'm just on quantal
<jbicha> thumper: oh I thought I was in the #ubuntu+1 channel, maybe try uninstalling gnome-control-center-unity?
<jbicha> I didn't realize there was a PPA where you could run raring's Unity on top of quantal :|
<thumper> jbicha: hmm... I thought that may have been the cause of the problem
<thumper> so... how do I go about removing the PPA and going back to what is in the standard quantal repositories?
<jbicha> try something like sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/staging
<seb128> thumper, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<thumper> seb128: Unity
<seb128> thumper, ls .local/share/applications
<thumper> facebook, googleplus, mimeapps.list, sublime
<seb128> thumper, strace -f gnome-control-center background 2>&1 |grep gnome-background-panel.desktop -> pastebin?
<seb128> thumper, I'm putting a beer on /usr/local
<seb128> ;-)
<thumper> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1622306/
<thumper> seb128: does that mean I get a beer?
<seb128> thumper, seems so :p
<thumper> perhpas UDS
<thumper> if I'm there...
<seb128> yeah
<thumper> it is oakland again isn't it?
<seb128> thumper, do you have gnome-control-center-unity installed?
<seb128> thumper, it's supposed to be, we didn't get confirmation yet though
<thumper> seb128: yep, 1.2bzr11pkg0quantal0
<thumper> I've heard from high quality sources that it is...
<thumper> but I've not had official confirmation either
<seb128> thumper, ok, so that's your issue, uninstall that package
<thumper> seb128: I don't need it?
<seb128> thumper, in raring we moved the unity's appearance to that package and unpatched gnome-control-center
<seb128> but in quantal it's still in g-c-c
<seb128> so it's duplicated for you
<thumper> seb128: was a little frustrated when I got the new unity that removed workspaces, but the control centre I had didn't have the setting to enable it
<thumper> ah...
<thumper> but I'm guessing that my unity requres it?
<thumper> as it is from the staging ppa?
<thumper> such is the hazards of running the trunk I guess
<seb128> thumper, it's only a recommends
<thumper> ok
<thumper> seb128: thanks, looks good now
<jbicha> seb128: https://uds.ubuntu.com/ says Oakland
<thumper> bugger...
<thumper> UDS is on the same week as my daughters camp
<thumper> school camp
<thumper> can't be a camp dad :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-08
<pitti> tkamppeter_: "Only long keyids (v4, 160bit) are supported", ah, that indeed explains it
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> pitti, good morning :)
<pitti> larsu: oh right -- crazy times for you now :)
<larsu> pitti, ya, at least I see you get up now!
<attente> larsu_: ping
<larsu_> attente: pong
<BigWhale> Good Morning
<didrocks> good morning
<BigWhale> good morning didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey BigWhale, how are you?
<BigWhale> I'm up from 6am ... that's how I am :))
<BigWhale> Right now contemplating what is the acceptable number of bugs for a 'stable' release. :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<BigWhale> That's not funny! :P
<BigWhale> :))
<didrocks> it is, before coffee and you start to realize what this really means ;)
<BigWhale> I don't drink coffe. :/
<didrocks> tea works for caffein ;)
<jibel> good morning
<robru> hmmmmmmm... what is the Vala equivalent of python's unittest.assertRaises?
<didrocks> hey jibel, morning/evening robru!
<robru> hey didrocks !
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<BigWhale> Which window manager is used in gnome-session-fallback?
<didrocks> metacity
<BigWhale> is there a way to turn on compositing in metacity?
<BigWhale> or make a window transparent in non-compositing WM's?
<mitya57> BigWhale: gsettings set org.gnome.metacity compositing-manager true
<mitya57> btw there is also gnome-fallback-comits session
<mitya57> *gnome-fallback-compiz
<BigWhale> mitya57, thanks.
<BigWhale> Why is it off anyway?
<BigWhale> performance wise?
<didrocks> BigWhale: doesn't work well if you don't have accelerated drivers
<didrocks> still work, but can be slower and have artefacts
<Laney> friiiiiday
<didrocks> yeeeeep ;)
<didrocks> qtdays!
<Laney> O RLY
<BigWhale> I abandoned Qt when KDE4 was released for the first time. :)
<Riddell> didrocks: what what?
<popey> mpt: got another potentially not helpful update-manager dialog today... http://popey.com/~alan/untrusted.png  "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources" (I know the reason, I have a PPA which I didn't add the key for)
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey Riddell, sorry, was disconnected, didn't receive your first message :)
<popey> mpt: if you run "apt-get upgrade" then the similar warning is presented as just that, a warning, with the option of pressing "yes" to allow it. update manager offers no option to ignore the warning.
<didrocks> (sharing screen in hangout made xorg crashing)
<Riddell> didrocks: I only got "qtdays" does this mean you have some plans for qt today?
<didrocks> Riddell: the plan than Mirv talk to you about with Qt 5
<didrocks> Riddell: so qtchooser + qt4 compatible with qt5 paths
<didrocks> and we start to upload an initial version qt5, reviewing under way
<Riddell> didrocks: I'm wanting to wait until KDE 4.10 is in before that gets uploaded
<didrocks> (the version that was acked with debian as well)
<Riddell> cos I suspect they'll clash somewhat
<didrocks> Riddell: you mean, the qt5 part?
<Riddell> didrocks: well qtchooser and qt4-x11 changes, but I think qt5 will depend on that
<didrocks> Riddell: the qt4 with qtchooser it uploaded (qt4 in binary NEW I guess for the -default package) and qtchooser in source NEW
<didrocks> is*
<Riddell> didrocks: ah good old New queue :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<Riddell> didrocks: KDE SC 4.10 is all done except for smelly old powerpc being slow
<didrocks> Riddell: ah ok, no new package? I doubt qt4-x11 will be built on powerpc before the kde pieces on powerpc are built?
<Riddell> no new in 4.10
<didrocks> ok, I thought that's what you meant once you wanted KDE 4.10 first ;) so we're all good
<didrocks> Riddell: qt4-x11 won't be publish anyway before the new -default package is NEWed
<didrocks> and I guess powerpc will finish before qt4-x11 powerpc starts even
<didrocks> finished*
<didrocks> let's keep qtchooser in source NEW as well until the powerpc builds ends
<didrocks> Riddell: works for you?
<Riddell> didrocks: qt4 seems to have started on powerpc, how did it skip the queue?!
<didrocks> Riddell: hum, you're right, crap :/ is it a priority main/universe?
<didrocks> Riddell: I didn't request anything FYI, no score bump
<Riddell> didrocks: oh that's probably it
<didrocks> Riddell: normally, headers are not impacted, it's just binaries that are moving
<didrocks> Riddell: so, hopefully, you can still publish kde, even on powerpc if built against the new qt4-x11
<Laney> you could have someone kill the build
<Riddell> didrocks: since powerpc is not something we should care about I wonder if it's sensible to just tell the proposed migration to ignore the kde packages
<mpt> popey, bug report please
<didrocks> Riddell: I would +1 on that TBH, but I guess that the tool won't be able to copy powerpc after the fact and will rebuilt it
<didrocks> or just do what Laney is proposing, killing the build
<Riddell> the qt build?
<didrocks> for powerpc
<Riddell> ok I'll ask for that
<Laney> why is it a problem?
<Laney> surely any problem you'll hit at the next upload anyway
<didrocks> Laney: it's not really, we are just moving some binaries and renaming them for being compatible with the incoming qt5
<didrocks> so no header change
<didrocks> Laney: but Riddell wants to publish KDE 4.10 first to have a separate change tests, I guess
<popey> mpt: ok
<didrocks> (understandbly, don't mix potential issues ;))
<didrocks> Riddell: which package should I look at to tell "yeah, everything is built on powerpc"?
<didrocks> everything == KDE 4.10
<Riddell> didrocks: everything beginning with a k? :)
<didrocks> Riddell: well, do you have a control tower for that? ;-)
<Riddell> didrocks: what's one of those?
<popey> mpt done, bug 1119247
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1119247 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources" warning not useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119247
<didrocks> Riddell: I meant, do you have a one single page to check that powerpc on everything starting with a k ended?
 * didrocks wonders why again he can't access to https://launchpad.net/builders
<Riddell> didrocks: I'm watching http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Riddell> although haskall is getting in the way of making it quick to read
<didrocks> Riddell: oh, good hint!
<didrocks> Riddell: thanks, will look at that :)
<didrocks> so many haskell* package, I blame Laney!
<Laney> muhahah
<didrocks> :p
<czajkowski> didrocks: private receipe build going on so untul thats gone you wont be able to see it
<didrocks> czajkowski: isn't it written normally just "private build" for those?
<didrocks> I saw that sometimes, without details, just "private build"
<czajkowski> didrocks: sometimes but wgrants says this is normal
<Laney> that's private package builds
<Laney> slightly different
<didrocks> hum, interested in more details now ;)
<czajkowski> didrocks: poke wgrant :)
<Laney> there's probably a bug on it
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/760303
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 760303 in Launchpad itself "builders page inaccessible if a private recipe build is building" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> heh, will do thanks czajkowski, Laney ;)
<czajkowski> really need to remove launchpad as a highlight
<Laney> lies, your interventions are helpful
<didrocks> indeed, they are :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> happy friday ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you see my libdbusmenu ping yesterday afternoon?
<chrisccoulson> bah, friday, i could do with an extra day in the week ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what sort of testcase are you after?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, something that could do a SRU testcase :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, i did wonder :)
<seb128> I want to SRU the fixes, I'm just unsure that the SRU team will like "run firefox under valgrind"
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'll see if i can get a testcase that doesn't involve firefox
<seb128> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> you need a special build to run that under valgrind in any case
<seb128> don't spend too much work on it anyway
<seb128> if we don't have a testcase I will go the "just make sure nothing behave wrongly, watch $program memory usage"
<seb128> way
<Laney> gruh
<Laney> didrocks: so this does introduce failures
<Laney> the unversioned qmake seems to have gone/moved
 * didrocks looks for the merge request
<didrocks> Laney: do you have a link for the failure?
<Laney> seems from the changelog that I have to BD on qt4-default now?
<Laney> it was a local build
<Laney> qmake [long list of options] fa
<Laney> iled to to execute: No such file or directory
<didrocks> Laney: ah right, you need qt4-default or qtchooser to chose one
<didrocks> the -dev package dep on qt4-default IIRC
<didrocks> let me check
<Laney> so qt5 will start installing just `qmake' I guess? is that expected to work for most packages?
<Laney> I think I'll pass --buildsystem=qmake_qt4
<didrocks> sorry, was another chat :)
<Laney> heh
<didrocks> one sec, checking something
<didrocks> indeed, this is an issue in a builder
<didrocks> I think libqt4-dev should dep on libqt4-default
<didrocks> or
<didrocks> hum, not that easy :)
<didrocks> because qt4-default and qt5-default conflicts
<didrocks> qtchooser is the tool to tell "I'm using those dev tools"
<Laney> alternatives?
<didrocks> being make_qt4
<didrocks> or qmake_qt5
<didrocks> Laney: debian didn't want alternatives
<Laney> hmm
<didrocks> Laney: they prefered this tool, which is what upstream is supportive for
<didrocks> maybe Mirv can give us an hint, he work with them more than I
<Mirv> yes, upstream recommended and Debian wanted qtchooser, making it unnecessary to continuing patching the sources adding suffixes everywhere and handling alternatives
<Laney> do you expect continued build failures due to this?
<didrocks> Mirv: the question I guess is for a simple app, they will build-dep on libqt4-dev and not qt4-default
<Mirv> it has the new requirement that everything that builds against Qt4 needs to build-dep on qt4-default
<Laney> I think this ought to be communicated
<didrocks> shouldn't rather we have libqt4-dev dep on qt4-default | qt-default
<didrocks> and qt4-default provides: qt-default?
<didrocks> (and something similar for qt5)
<Mirv> that could be an option. I tried to initiate ideas with pkg-kde but didn't get the topic going.
<didrocks> Laney: am I crazy or this proposal makes sense to you? ^
<didrocks> (if so, I would propose we fix that right away)
<Laney> I think so, but I don't know the area well enough to be aware of any gotchas
<Mirv> I'm starting a parallel discussion at #debian-qt-kde (oftc)
<didrocks> Mirv: if I have qt4-default installed
<didrocks> and I run qtchooser
<didrocks> I can set qt5 as default, right?
<didrocks> which screwing up the packages?
<didrocks> without*
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, you can use any of the methods like export QT_SELECT=qt5
<Mirv> but only one can be the real default without any parameters or env vars
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, tell me how it goes on #debian-qt-kde, I think we should do those for qt4 before the week-end
<Mirv> let's see if anyone is around
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Laney> unblocking glib; I don't see any new failures from it
<Phryq> heya guys. Is this a room where Ubuntu desktop-users can ask for help?
<mpt> Phryq, no, this channel is for Ubuntu developers. You can find IRC support and other forums at <http://www.ubuntu.com/support>.
<mpt> And a channel list at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList>.
<czajkowski> Phryq: if you're looking for irc support head to #ubuntu
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin; thanks for sponsoring bug 1103547.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1103547 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "drag and drop does not work language support not complete" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103547
<Mirv> didrocks: some talk now how most packages should be using qmake-qt4 which is still available..
<Mirv> was there some package that already failed to build?
<Laney> Mirv: that's not what debhelper calls
<Laney> see /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/qmake.pm
<pitti> hey GunnarHj, you're welcome! thanks for the fisx
<GunnarHj> pitti: Just curious about why you use set() instead of 'the good old' []. Is it about efficiency?
<pitti> GunnarHj: no, but because missing() was previously returning a set
<Mirv> Laney: thanks, using that information
<pitti> and the new function turned a set into a list
<pitti> GunnarHj: ^ which broke API; my new test case complained about taht
<Laney> Mirv: I don't know whether debhelper could in theory be improved to detect which qmake to call
<GunnarHj> pitti: Aha, then I understand. Thanks for explaining.
<Laney> you might want to use codesearch.debian.net to see how many packages explicitly call unversioned qmake too
<Mirv> < pinotree> use qmake_qt4, not that
<Laney> that's fine to say, but reality might be different
<Laney> the fact is debhelper uses that by default so I expect packages do rely on it
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: I don't see any autopkgtest failures which are due to glib, did you?
<Laney> pitti: no - I already unblocked it
<pitti> yay
<Laney> and: trying: glib2.0
<Laney> accepted: glib2.0
<Laney> \o/
<Mirv> I'm also mentioning that rcc tool didn't have the suffix in Qt4
<SuperMatt> I'm having a bit of a problem... I can't log in to my account on my PC
<Mirv> which means any package using rcc would break without qt4-default
<SuperMatt> it accepts my password, but then goes back to lightdm
<SuperMatt> I'm running raring
<seb128> SuperMatt, hey, try #ubuntu+1 for user support
<SuperMatt> righto
<Mirv> didrocks: discussion stopped for a moment, but since all in Qt5 is NEW qt5-default requirement would be fine (and we also use it already). I'm trying to get agreement first if qt4-default dependency in libqt4-dev is acceptable. for rcc and debhelper use it seems obvious to me.
<Laney> Mirv: thanks for following it up
<Laney> Riddell: ^ you might want to be aware of this discussion
<Mirv> there is also the option of we just doing it for libqt4-dev, since if Debian decides not to follow that route and fixes all Qt4 apps not to require qt4-default, we can sync
<Mirv> we're not seeing uploads in Debian any time soon probably anyway because of the upcoming release and NEW queue being deprioritized there
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so we won't change qt5-default
<didrocks> just keep compatibility for qt4, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: actually for the time being I don't see any downsides of we doing the libqt4-dev dep on qt4-default thing, since it's transparent to drop if everything actually works without?
<didrocks> Mirv: right, want to do it?
<Mirv> didrocks: sounds like that currently
<didrocks> or I can
<didrocks> actually
<Mirv> didrocks: well, feel free, I still haven't had my lunch :(
<didrocks> Mirv: sure, enjoy your lunch then :)
<Mirv> the hangout that was supposed to be later started an hour ago
<Mirv> I really try now :)
<didrocks> urgh, good luck! :)
<didrocks> Laney: thanks for spotting it! I'm sure there are still some cases in qtchooser that is still not covered, but at least, that shouldn't break the build of qt4 apps
<Laney> hmm
<didrocks> I'm adding as well a recommends from qt4-default on libqt4-dev
<Laney> so then you won't be able to develop for qt4 without having it as default
<didrocks> so that if the way in the future is to use qt5-default, people don't mix it
<Laney> i.e. installing qt5-default will actually uninstall libqt4-dev
<Laney> is that ok?
<didrocks> ah, good point
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I didn't follow this story from the beginning, we can workaround with a recommends for now
<Laney> buildds don't install those
<didrocks> really? I never knew that
<didrocks> hemf
<Laney> Perhaps Depends: qt4-default | qt-default and qt5-default Provides: qt-default is the way to go
<Mirv> so only the qt5-default providing qt-default as well would allow full conistallability
<didrocks> Laney: that was my proposal
<didrocks> 12:24:14      didrocks | shouldn't rather we have libqt4-dev dep on qt4-default | qt-default
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> yeah, let's do that
<Laney> but we were coming around to not changing qt5
<didrocks> let's makes it provide qt-default
<Laney> I can't currently think of a solution where that's possible though
<Mirv> one person doesn't like that because qt5-default shouldn't be able to fulfill libqt4-dev dependency, but even though that's a cosmetic issue we don't yet even have the consensus of accepting qt4-default dependency in libqt4-dev, so that's only the next debate
<Mirv> sorry, I go now, I shouldn't be here..
<didrocks> Laney: yep, I think that the qtchooser thing was half-thought, I don't even know how if it handles well manually changing the default when one default package is installed
<Laney> well, you can think of that dependency as saying that you get qt4 as default by default but if you know what you're doing you can override that
<didrocks> should really have been an alternative, not sure why it was rejected
<didrocks> anyway, let's avoid breaking for now :)
<Laney> if Debian decides to reject it it wouldn't be too hard to fix up the packages
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> ok, it's ready here, waiting for the powerpc build for k* to finish first
<didrocks> Laney: mind having a look? lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/, rev 349
<Laney> getting
<Laney> looks right
<didrocks> Laney: thanks ;)
<didrocks> reuploading qt5 in NEW
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems that for now, the Debian qt4 packaging will not be changed, ie. "see what breaks" and even that is only at some point when those start to be uploaded
<Mirv> then if it needs to be added, the "qt4-default | qt-default" libqt4-dev dep is more likely than "qt4-default" (where qt5-default would force uninstallation of libqt4-dev) since only one opposes it
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I've prepared that for qt4 (waiting for the k* to be built on powerpc) and uploaded the new qt5 with the provides
<Mirv> sounds good
<ogra_> ah, nice, amliit is in the archive ...
<ogra_> *maliit
<ogra_> but it doesnt buy us any ram :(
<ogra_> Laney, is there any config file or so for it ?
<ogra_> its pretty small
<ogra_> seb128, did you set up a meeting agenda for today ? (i was pondering to send an announcement and link to it)
<seb128> ogra_, no, do you have anything you would like to get on an agenda? should we start creating a wiki page for that?
<seb128> ogra_, I can send the reminder if you want
<ogra_> that would be fine, no, nothing for the agenda, you said you wanted one this week, so i thought i'd ask
<seb128> yeah, and I though about it this morning and I've nothing to put on it :p
<ogra_> heh, same here
<seb128> ogra_, I can create a wiki page anyway so we have one and maybe we manage to put stuff on it next time
<seb128> ogra_, should I send the reminder to ubuntu-devel@ then?
<ogra_> so lets ignore the agenda (and a wiki for it) until we have something for it
<ogra_> yeah, i'll post it to G+ then
<seb128> thanks
<ricotz> seb128, hi :)
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, i am looking into a vala patch http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/pkg/vala-0.18_0.18.1-0ubuntu4.debdiff which is needed with the next gobject-introspection release
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know about that? g-i is your domain ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, weirdly i am running into build issues currently, will check this out first
<ricotz> vapigen will fail/error-out on this new parameter otherwise
<ricotz> seb128, ah, since the vala builds directly from the c source it isnt that easy to patch
<seb128> ricotz, you probably want to include the diff to the .c as well
<ricotz> seb128, yes, or depend on valac again
<seb128> no, please no circular depends
<ricotz> i know, it was annoying in the past
<pitti> seb128: hey; reading (back from lunch)
<pitti> ricotz, seb128: ah, that's from Colin Walters, so seems fine; thanks for the heads-up, I wasn't aware that .girs are going to get the self argument
<ricotz> seb128, pitti, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/pkg/vala-0.18_0.18.1-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<pitti> eek
<pitti> ricotz: our vala package doesn't build-dep on vala to rebuild itself?
<ricotz> pitti, no, not anymore
<pitti> but *shrug*, it's ACN upstream, so will hopefully disappear soon
<ricotz> pitti, yeah, hopefully
<ricotz> although there isnt even a 0.19.x release yet
<ricotz> i hope someone likes to sponsor it ;)
<seb128> ricotz, it doesn't seem to be in the sponsoring queue?
<seb128> not going to be sponsored if it's not in there...
<pitti> ricotz: ah, sure, I'll upload it
<ricotz> seb128, ah, i meant upload it
<ricotz> pitti, thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, not likely to happen either (vala 0.19) if somebody doesn't put an update up for sponsoring
<seb128> ricotz, currently desktop team has other priorities than packaging unstable series
<seb128> ogra_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036448.html
<pitti> seb128: c'est d'accord, j'ai le telecharge
<pitti> ..chargé
<seb128> pitti, vala 0.19 ?
<pitti> (^ je crois?)
<pitti> seb128: no, ricotz's 0.18 patch
<ricotz> seb128, yes, i was speaking of upstream, jbuergi seems busy
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok
<seb128> pitti, "télécharge" ;-)
<SuperMatt> is canonical still tracking one version behind gnome?
<pitti> seb128: "j'ai le téléchargé"?
<seb128> SuperMatt, canonical->ubuntu and define "one version behind" and "still"
<seb128> SuperMatt, since this cycle we decided to stay on stable GNOME series rather than track unstable ones
<pitti> SuperMatt: yeah, blocked by not having logind and also we decided to stay at 3.6 feature-wise for this cycle
<SuperMatt> gotcha
<ricotz> seb128, just to clarify this patch is only present in vala master which hasnt seen a release this cycle yet
<SuperMatt> so essentially no gnome 3.8 in raring
<seb128> pitti, "je l'ai téléchargé" if it's done, "je le télécharge" if you are doing it
<seb128> pitti, french is hard? ;-)
<seb128> SuperMatt, right, and no gnome 3.10 next cycle
<pitti> seb128: ah, the "le" goes before the "have" even, merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien!
<ricotz> seb128, was there a conclusion about gtk+ 3.7.x?
<pitti> seb128: I was applying German word order
<seb128> ricotz, it might happen if somebody file the MIR for harfbuzz and figure the graphite2 depends and work then on the updates
<seb128> ricotz, not likely to happen without somebody out of canonical-desktop-team helping though
<ricotz> seb128, the packages are in gnome3-staging
<seb128> so up to you and the other gnome3 ppa guys to see if you prefer to maintain it in a ppa or try to get it in the archvie
<seb128> ricotz, that doesn't solve the MIR issue :p
<ricotz> yeah, just the harfbuzz mir then
<seb128> and the graphite2 thing
<ricotz> this dep can be dropped
<seb128> and somebody to submit merge requests to review for those updates
<seb128> I don't plan to go try to figure out what is happening in ppas
<Laney> ogra_: config file? what for? Not that I'm aware of
<ricotz> seb128, i see
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I agree with you, german words order is weird, I always though so :p
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti tu donne une accolade aussi
<pitti> "te"
<pitti> argh!
<seb128> shrug, it's another of those days were nothing is moving out of proposed thanks to powerpc
<seb128> hate powerpc
<pitti> FTBFS or slow?
<seb128> 6 hours backlog
<seb128> well it's getting better, but the source I was looking to has been uploaded 6 hours ago and is set to build in 15 min
<Laney> the new buildd is pretty decent I've found
<ogra_> Laney, well, to define that it is at a usable size
<ogra_> Laney, in landsacep it only occupies about 1/3 of the screen widht ... in portrait it is so small that i cant really use it
<ogra_> *landscape
<xnox> seb128: mostly due to private jobs still building on powerpc....
<Laney> ogra_: I'm sure things will improve wrt the tablet usecase over time
<Laney> we'll be able to have the nemo keyboard once Qt5 exists
<ogra_> Laney, sure, i was just wondering if we could replace onboard ...
<Laney> not that I know if it's better or worse
<Laney> I wouldn't recommend that just now
<ogra_> but the RAM usage seems to be the same and the actual kbd isnt really usable that way yet
<Laney> laney@bisquicks:~$ htop
<Laney> No command 'htop' found, did you mean: Command 'hatop' from package 'hatop' (universe)
<Laney> err
<ogra_> its doesnt seem to buy us anything over onboard atm
<ogra_> uh, what ?
<Laney> I didn't suggest switching it just yet
<Laney> we should wait and see what happens, but now it's in the archive so people can play with it
<ogra_> yeah
<GunnarHj> seb128: still there?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, sort of
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien! Do you have time to sponsor the latest MP at bug 1103547? It's a regression fix, and we may be spared a few bug reports if it makes it into the archive fast.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1103547 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "drag and drop does not work language support not complete" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103547
<seb128> GunnarHj, still there for 1.5 hours but with a backlog of work worth 3 hours :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: sorry ...
<seb128> GunnarHj, sure, that seems easy enough
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<seb128> GunnarHj, no worry, usually end of week rush, nothing to stress about, some stuff will wait monday ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sounds familiar, somehow... ;-)
<seb128> :-)
<jbicha> why doesn't /org/freedesktop/hostname1 work right?
<seb128> you mean?
<jbicha> 2 issues, 1 is that it looks like I have to run System Settings as root to be able to change the hostname in Details (so maybe that's GNOME)
<jbicha> and apparently 'Computer' in the Nautilus 3.7.5 sidebar is supposed to be named as whatever the hostname is
<seb128> jbicha, hostnamed is a systemd feature, do you run systemd?
<seb128> ubuntu-system-service doesn't provide that interface I think
<seb128> that's nothing new
<jbicha> no u-s-s does, it looks like the culprit is http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/common/gnome-control-center.rules
<seb128> "org.freedesktop.hostname1.set-hostname"
<seb128> that method is provided by systemd
<seb128> no?
<seb128> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/hostnamed
<jbicha> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/InterfacePortabilityAndStabilityChart
<seb128> well the reason why changing hostname doesn't work on Ubuntu is because we don't have hostnamed
<seb128> dunno about the ppa
<jbicha> those methods are listed in d-feet too
<Laney> AA
<Laney> AFAICS those methods are provided by uss
<seb128> org.freedesktop.hostname1.set-hostname org.freedesktop.hostname1.set-static-hostname are indeed
<seb128> so maybe a but in u-s-s
<Laney> jbicha: that rules file would affect getting the hostname but not setting it?
<Laney> err the other way around
<Laney> so the gcc problem but not the nautilus one
<jbicha> ok I filed bug 1119596 in case someone wants to look into that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1119596 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus sidebar 'Computer' doesn't set itself to hostname correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119596
<GunnarHj> seb128: Remember the l-s MP before you leave? ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, merged/uploaded
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks. Have a nice weekend!
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks, you as well ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-service/+bug/1119596/comments/1
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1119596 in ubuntu-system-service (Ubuntu) "Nautilus sidebar 'Computer' doesn't set itself to hostname correctly" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> just fyi...
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, that could be the problem with g-c-c too since it still didn't work after changing the group from "wheel" to "sudo"
<seb128> jbicha, could be, I need to look at what g-c-c is trying to do
<seb128> jbicha, we still plan to replace u-s-s by systemd helper (python -> C) this cycle so I think I will wait for that land to spend time on those issues
<seb128> hopefully that should fix it
<seb128> but I still need to check the comment about lack of files to start this prettyhostname and if systemd will work or if we need the file added
<jbicha> ah I was wondering whether that would land this cycle, it would be nice to get autosuspend back on my computer
<seb128> jbicha, systemd helpers != logind
<seb128> we will get the tools to set date, time, hostname, etc
<seb128> not sure about logind, it's based on the systemd cgroup use
<seb128> slangasek is looking into getting that to work on Ubuntu but we are not sure it's doable
<seb128> if not we will need to implement compatible interfaces another way
<seb128> but that would probably not be this cycle...
<jbicha> ok well, better date, time, and hostname would still be good
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ogra_> hmm, have we lost the startup applications UI in raring ?
<ogra_> or did it just move to a new hidden place
<Laney> gnome-sesion-properties (from gnome-session-bin) - still exists here
<ogra_> yeah, but only through the dash
<ogra_> there is no way to find it through g-c-c or any menu anymore
<ogra_> but well, i found it ...
<desrt> xnox: any word on those fixes to the installer image?
<ozcanesen> hey overlayscollbars disabling transparency of object, example:  http://i.imgur.com/URBRRXt.png , is anybody can help me to solve this? i can't understand why?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-09
<popey> hmm. at a lug meeting. second person in a week has told me the 12.04 installer crashes out for them if they enable encryption of their home directory.. installer falls over immediately after the dialog for enabling encryption...
 * popey tries ubiquity --no-migration-assistant
<popey> that "fixed" it
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-02-10
<BigWhale> Can this make it into Raring? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=667959
<ubot2> Gnome bug 667959 in introspection "Gdk.cairo_region_create_from_surface() raises TypeError: Couldn't find conversion for foreign struct 'cairo.Region'" [Normal,New]
<Laney> seems possible, yeah
<Laney> BigWhale: could you file a launchpad bug?
<BigWhale> Laney, I'll do that.
<BigWhale> Laney, it's already reported. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1028115 Rhythmbox guys already confirmed it works.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1028115 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "Gdk.cairo_region_create_from_surface() raises an error in GI" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> ah
<Laney> BigWhale: sounds like it might be profitable to follow up with pitti tomorrow
<BigWhale> I'll try to remind myself about it. :) Thanks.
<czajkowski> upgrading to raring a nice way to spend a sunday :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-03
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> hey pitti
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> freenode is dying tonight
<ogra> darkxst, there was a global notice ... DDOS it seems
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | If you want to help out, check out http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu
<darkxst> mitya57, Both those would work when set as unity
<mitya57> Also I think we were about to move key grabbing code to Unity (but not sure if that'll happen this cycle)
<darkxst> background checks for =GNOME, media keys checks for !GNOME
<mitya57> darkxst: OK, then I agree with your proposal
<darkxst> ^background is disabled when =GNOME
<darkxst> mitya57, I have no idea, gnome-panel doesnt directly use XDG_C_D
 * lan3y stabs freenode DOSers
<lan3y> did you get the message about codesearch?
 * seb128 didn't
<darkxst> Laney, nope
<Laney> ok, well it is back
<darkxst> cool
 * mitya57 will need to do some debugging
<seb128> sil2100, can I get a landing slot for u-s-s? (it's one commit to fix cross compilation)
<sil2100> seb128: I think that's a safe thing to land, so let me do that
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<davmor2> tseliot1: morning looks like nvidia 331 is working again now :)  How do I set persistence again though please?
<tseliot1> davmor2: yes, I fixed it :). Open /etc/init/nvidia-persistenced.conf and add the "--persistence-mode" parameter at the end of the line that starts with "exec"
<davmor2> tseliot1: great thanks
<davmor2> tseliot1: I did notice now that I get a screen on close that is black with a purple 3mm border I don't know if that is to do with the drivers and update to the logout/reboot or what but thought I's mention it either way :)
<tseliot1> davmor2: please define "on close"
<davmor2> tseliot1: I type sudo reboot or sys-indicator restart and the screen goes blank initially and then goes to the black with purple border
<tseliot1> davmor2: I think I've seen that with fglrx too...
<davmor2> tseliot1: I should mention this is on a 64bit laptop that has uefi and secure-boot enabled  so I'm not sure if it is anything to do with that also
<tseliot1> davmor2: does it stay black or is it just a flash?
<davmor2> tseliot1: give me 5 I'll double check
<davmor2> tseliot1: ah interesting I apologise profusely it happens on startup not shutdown it's just the menu bit for uefi disappears so quickly that I looked over to this machine and then back and then saw the border
<tseliot1> davmor2: this actually reminds me that I should renable the graphics bootsplash when uefi is available
<rsalveti> seb128: do you know if Mirv in london this week as well?
<rsalveti> need to check how we can make qt5 support both gl and gles on x86
<rsalveti> as we need to have gles support for a working x86 emulator as well
<seb128> rsalveti, he is
<rsalveti> seb128: cool, thanks
<seb128> rsalveti, yw
<Mirv> rsalveti: here!
<Mirv> rsalveti: so it seems that with 5.2.1 full EGL support can be enabled on x86 too, but the actual OpenGL / OpenGL ES support is a hard option at build time (-opengl desktop vs. -opengl es2) that then flows throughout Qt so it seems unlikely to get a "build two versions from the same library" to work.
<Mirv> there was the e-mail thread going about that, I haven't gotten further replies to it in some time. I tried offering a build that builds with -opengl es2 on desktop so that it could be tried to be used with other Qt modules unmodified, but at least for me it didn't seem like it'd work. it's either or.
<rsalveti> Mirv: hey :-)
<Mirv> headers are also different based on that option, for example QOpenGL
<rsalveti> Mirv: so, don't know if you remember, but during last UDS we discussed how we could enable gles support for qt on x86 as well
<rsalveti> I'm enabling the emulator for x86, and would need the qt stack to also be compatible with gles
<rsalveti> I know it can only built to one single gl target during built-time, but we might be able to do something custom during runtime (in case it's a touch image, for example)_
<rsalveti> Mirv: do you know what also depends on gl/gles besides core? I might just build in a custom ppa for now, so I'm able to test the emulator itself
<rsalveti> crap, got disconnected
<rsalveti> Mirv: that's annoying (different headers)
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes, that's what the e-mail thread was about. I forwarded it to you now.
<Mirv> rsalveti: it seems most modules link to OpenGL directly http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6867357/
<rsalveti> Mirv: awesome, thanks
<Mirv> mostly however qtdeclarative, qtmultimedia and qtwebkit
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how's cold, rainy london? having fun?
<kenvandine> haha :)
<chrisccoulson> it's lo
<chrisccoulson> it's lovely and warm here
<kenvandine> seb128, chrisccoulson and i are enjoying the  nice florida weather :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's like 10°C and blue sky
<chrisccoulson> 21C and it's only 9.30am
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> how are the freeways
<Laney> :P
<davmor2> sil2100: hey dude the g+ app is it me or did links stop working in it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I like better the nice weather than the overcold U.S ac :p
<chrisccoulson> i don't believe that ;)
<chrisccoulson> the ac is nice!
<sil2100> davmor2: hmm, what image?
<davmor2> sil2100: while I've been away so thursday onwards.  real link like http://...... seem to work but links that are on things like omg!ubuntu  where the link is "look here for more info" aren't  they do work in android though so not g+ itself I'm assuming
<xclaesse> seb128, I think I've found why evolution randomly crash all the time on trustly
<xclaesse> seb128, GSlice: MemChecker: attempt to release block with invalid size: 0x5555583c7b00 size=24 invalid-size=16
<xclaesse> from #3  0x00007fff2e3f1b8a in e_plugin_lib_enable () from /usr/lib/evolution/3.10/plugins/liborg-freedesktop-evolution-indicator.so
<xclaesse> indicator is an ubuntu plugin afaik, right?
<xclaesse> G_SLICE=debug-blocks FTW
<seb128> xclaesse, dpkg -l | grep evolution-indicator ?
<seb128> xclaesse, do you have a patch for th eissue?
<xclaesse> seb128, I don't know where is the code of evolution-indicator, and I probably have to sign something with my blood to contribute... :(
<seb128> xclaesse, can you give me the output of that dpkg command ?
<seb128> xclaesse, ignore that
<seb128> xclaesse, bzr get lp:evolution-indicator  if you want to look at the sourcecode, no cla for trivial contributions if that's an easy fix ;-)
<seb128> xclaesse, otherwise I'm adding in to your list of issues to look at, thanks for the info
<xclaesse> ii  evolution-indicator                                         0.2.20-0ubuntu12                                       amd64        GNOME panel indicator applet for Evolution
<seb128> xclaesse, seems like that vcs is outdated, apt-get source evolution-indicator to get the source
<xclaesse> seb128, hm, there is no evolution-indicator-dbg :(
<xclaesse> seb128, the backtrace doesn't tell much detail where the crash happens exactly
<seb128> xclaesse, wget http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/e/evolution-indicator/evolution-indicator-dbgsym_0.2.20-0ubuntu12_amd64.ddeb
<seb128> xclaesse, it's likely https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133730717/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1153365
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1153365 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashed with SIGABRT in mem_error()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xclaesse> ahh, I think I got it
<xclaesse> GSList *accounts = e_source_registry_list_sources (registry, E_SOURCE_EXTENSION_MAIL_ACCOUNT);
<xclaesse> it returns a GList not GSList
<seb128> how did that ever work then?
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks!
<xclaesse> seb128, it also leaks all sources
<xclaesse> hm, now how do I make a patch from that directory I got with apt-get source ? :(
<xclaesse> when it's not a git clone, I can't do anything :(
<seb128> xclaesse, you "quilt pop evolution-indicator-eds3.6_v2.patch"
<seb128> xclaesse, edit the file you want to edit
<seb128> quilt refresh
<seb128> then build
<kenvandine> quilt... /me shivers
 * seb128 pushes kenvandine in front of the line; you fix it!
 * kenvandine hides under the table
<xclaesse> seb128, bah, here is the patched file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6867792/
<xclaesse> evolution-indicator.c
<xclaesse> hum, even after apt-get build-dep, configure says it's missing indicate-0.6
<seb128> xclaesse, quilt push the other patches
<xclaesse> hm, why does an ubuntu only code has packaging patches? o_O
<xclaesse> seb128, sorry but I've no time atm to learn all those stupid debian tools :( Just have to change the "accounts" and "a" to GList and at the end g_list_free_full (accounts, g_object_unref)
 * xclaesse go back to his real work now, sorry :/
<seb128> xclaesse, the guy who was maintaining that codebase left and review were stucked
<seb128> xclaesse, no worry, thanks a lot
<seb128> xclaesse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6867832/ ?
<xclaesse> seb128, I did not test, but yes :)
<xclaesse> ah, got it build, I'll test that
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks
<mlankhorst> Laney: how much experience do I need for climbing? :P
<mlankhorst> I know what a wall looks like!
<Laney> ahh they'll have a range of stuff
<Laney> it'll be fine for all
<xclaesse> seb128, yep G_SLICE=debug-blocks is happy now
<seb128> xclaesse, \o/, thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, I think apport sent a lot of reports of that same crash, one of them is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1275791
<ubot2`> xclaesse: Error: launchpad bug 1275791 not found
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, seems likely
<mlankhorst> Laney: hm I should probably do some physical excercise this week else I go crazy, but I think tonight I'm just going to sleep verrry early
<Laney> doubt we'll be that late back ...
<mlankhorst> define 'late'
<Laney> probably not much after 9
<mlankhorst> oh that's fine
<Laney> assuming we leave straight away ish
<mlankhorst> that's less fine :P
<Laney> after 6 i mean
<seb128> dobey, hey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-indicator/0.2.20-0ubuntu13 should fix your evo issue
<seb128> dobey, jfyi
<mlankhorst> Laney: I think it's better if I don't. but I'll join if you are going to get some food. :)
<Laney> okay
<mlankhorst> and then leave before the climbing I think, too big a risk of spraining for me
<Laney> I was assuming we'd eat after that
<Laney> but shrug
<mlankhorst> in the summer I eat first, then spend ~50 minutes of biking, then horseback riding, then biking back. :P lot more energy that way
<seb512> larsu: larso
<dobey> seb128: oh, hrmm. i wonder if it was in fact causing all of my evo issues
<seb128> dobey, could be
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-04
<bjf> bug 1275991
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1275991 in xorg (Ubuntu) "After upgrading from Raring to Saucy my nvidia graphics will not come up." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275991
<bjf> can anyone help me debug this issue? ^
<pitti> Good morning
<ritz> Sweetsha1k, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/1275037 . any chance of 4.2 in precise ?
<ubot2`> ritz: Error: launchpad bug 1275037 not found
<robert_ancell> fginther, hey, can I get you to set up Jenkins merging for lp:unity-control-center and lp:activity-log-manager?
<mpt> seb128, reported bug 1276063
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mysterious unlabelled switch next to volume slider in "Sound"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276063
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<ritz> cyphermox_ ping, pm
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you doing the glib update?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you want Laney
<seb128> robert_ancell, desrt doesn't do packaging
<desrt> robert_ancell: mclasen said he'd do the upstream release and Laney will do it in ubuntu
<desrt> no work for me!!
<Laney> umm
<Laney> mclasen said that Laney would do it?
<Laney> also, since I'm a manager I don't do this kind of thing
<robert_ancell> should I just do it?
<Laney> so... desrt will take care of that
<desrt> Laney: you were only in charge of the tickets
<desrt> sorry
<seb128> Laney, that's fine, just give us a name
<Laney> oh man, wait, are you talking about a glib update?
<Laney> I'm totally doing that
<desrt> Laney: ya... 2.41 is ready for upload
<desrt> seb128 said it was OK
<desrt> since he was so happy about cairo
<pstolowski> sil2100, ping
<mpt> seb128, the glitch I just showed you with the backgrounds now reported as bug 1276098
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276098 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Sound: Background tints around listboxes and sliders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276098
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntu-desktop-trusty
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've added some unity-greeter issues to the list so we start having items ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11proto-dri3/+bug/1276103
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276103 in x11proto-present (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxshmfence, x11proto-present and x11proto-dri3" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong (been on the roof, just got back)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<pstolowski> sil2100, hi :)
 * mlankhorst pokes seb128
<seb128> mlankhorst, what?
<mlankhorst> MIR
<seb128> mlankhorst, I'm archive-admin, not ubuntui-mir, I can't promote those until they are approved
<mlankhorst> ok
<seb128> mlankhorst, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir/+members#active
<mlankhorst> yeah I'll poke some people
<mlankhorst> didrocks: poke
<seb128> Trevinho_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2014-February/004423.html (just for info)
<Trevinho_> seb128: cool, thanks!!
<seb128> Trevinho_, yw!
<Trevinho_> seb128: why didn't you come to FOSDEM btw? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, because we are in London this week and I had my flight booked
<seb128> next year maybe ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, yeah... I've been told that.
<Trevinho> ok, sounds fine! :)
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.8.6.1-0ubuntu3 btw
<Trevinho> seb128: cool, that's great as well!
<Trevinho> seb128: we tried to handle that per each monitor in unity, but for global settings that would be good
<larsu> Trevinho: hi! Did you notice that you can't resize windows with client-side decorations? (like the new gnome apps)
<larsu> there's some extension that needs to be supported (frame extents?!) - are there any plans to do that for the lts?
<larsu> to compiz, I mean
<Trevinho> larsu: mh, nope.... what can I try?
<larsu> Trevinho: gnome-tweak-tool or gnome-clocks
<Trevinho> (from ubuntu archive)
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> larsu: I guess you're talking about archive-unity not trunk-unity, right?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> unity in trusty
<larsu> I'm guessing this is something that compiz needs to support, right?
<Trevinho> larsu: well, I've completely rewritten that part... So, let me check what's the status here
<Trevinho> as I've changed the things a lot
<Trevinho> and it's in unity now
<Trevinho> but not in the archive
<larsu> cool - does it work with unity trunk?
<Trevinho> larsu: let me check; as the g-tweak-tool version I had here was not using the client side decorations
<larsu> Trevinho: thanks! We're going to lunch now. ttyl
<Trevinho> larsu: ok.. just tried gnome-clocks, no resizable here... THat's because there are no hints set on it I guess...
<Trevinho> oh, well.. no that's because there are no frames set... I'll check that in the deep after FF. Please assign me a bug for that though
 * mlankhorst pokes didrocks 
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I'm not around :p
<mlankhorst> iemand anders ;D
 * mlankhorst pokes didrocks 
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11proto-dri3/+bug/1276103
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276103 in x11proto-present (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxshmfence, x11proto-present and x11proto-dri3" [Undecided,New]
 * mlankhorst uses subliminal messaging to didrocks 
<robert_ancell> Laney, lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-desktop/brightness-fix
<larsu> Trevinho: thanks for looking into it! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1276177
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276177 in unity (Ubuntu) "Applications using client-side decorations are not resizable in Unity" [Undecided,New]
<bjf> i've just installed Trusty on a system with Nvidia and it came up with a low-res dialog which i can't select and no way to get to the graphics desktop
<bjf> mlankhorst, ^
<mlankhorst> bjf: needs more info, did you regenerate the initramfs after installing nvidia drivers?
<bjf> mlankhorst, this is a fresh install using the nouveau driver
<bjf> mlankhorst, so yes, that should have happened
<mlankhorst> nouveau should not be loaded and a nvidia driver should show up in lsmod
<bjf> mlankhorst, nouveau shows up
<mlankhorst> well there you go then :p
<mlankhorst> update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<bjf> mlankhorst, i'm not following, are you saing nouveau is not the default ?
<mlankhorst> oh :P
<mlankhorst> thought you were using the blob drivers
<mlankhorst> can you paste the Xorg.0.log ?
<bjf> mlankhorst, yes
<bjf> pastebinit
<bjf> mlankhorst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873381/
<mlankhorst> looks correct
<mlankhorst> if there's a problem, it's not on the driver side, you have to look at the login or session
<bjf> mlankhorst, i'm looking at lightdm.log and there is "Session stopped .. Stopping; failed to start a greeter"
<bjf> mlankhorst, if this isn't a driver issue at this point can you point me at someone else i should be hasseling about this?
<mlankhorst> some gnome maintainer or the lightdm people?
<bjf> pitti, ^ any idea who can help me? i see issues in lightdm.log and errors in x-0-greeter.log
<bjf> pitti, this is with a daily live image i just downloaded and installed
<pitti> bjf: robert_ancell is the primary lightdm developer
<bjf> pitti, thanks
<robert_ancell> bjf, that sounds like your X server failed to start, so LightDM gave up
<bjf> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873423/
<bjf> robert_ancell, where do i look for x server logs?
<robert_ancell> bjf, /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log and /var/log/Xorg*.log
<robert_ancell> the latter has more details
<bjf> robert_ancell, see above with mlankhorst, the driver looks like it came up good
<robert_ancell> bjf, that paste is the greeter log which is less useful without seeing the lightdm.log first
<bjf> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873421/   lightdm.log
<robert_ancell> bjf, ok, so your greeter quit after 30s. The log shows the indicators going mental
<robert_ancell> and it 22s to render the background
<robert_ancell> bjf, so I'd look for general problems on your system, i.e. running out of memory, processes using 100% CPU
<Trevinho> larsu: np
<bjf> robert_ancell, how do i get it to try again while i monitor my system?
<robert_ancell> bjf, sudo restart lightdm
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, here I'm often getting hud-service on 100% cpu... did you expereience that so far=
<Trevinho> ?
<bjf> robert_ancell, is this part of the problem or just a symptom: unity-greeter[1194]: segfault at 18 ip 00007fcf7f218a50 sp 00007fff64d39278 error 4 in libgdk-3.so.0.1000.7[7fcf7f1e0000+a0000]
<robert_ancell> that looks like the problem
<bjf> robert_ancell, that is in the syslog
<robert_ancell> bjf, is there a crash entry in /var/crash?
<bjf> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> pitti, ^ how do you report a bug from the command line>?
<robert_ancell> that crash entry should tell why u-g has segfaulted
<larsu> Trevinho: no... ask ted about that please :)
<pitti> bjf: run apport-bug /var/crash/... (as sudo if it's a crash from root, which is likely)
<robert_ancell> pitti, it will be the lightdm user
<pitti> bjf: that'll upload it to errors.u.c. and also try to upload to LP, but of course that won't get you very far
<bjf> pitti, robert_ancell doing that now
<pitti> bjf: after you ran ubuntu-bug, you can scp the .crash file someplace else and run ubuntu-bug on that one on a different box with X/firefox
<pitti> but it's important that you run the data collection on the affected machine
<bjf> pitti, ack
<bjf> robert_ancell, bug 1276202
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276202 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_type_hint()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276202
<robert_ancell> bjf, looks like bug 1048131
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1048131 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_type_hint()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048131
<bjf> robert_ancell, ok, any workaround? this is my main desktop system
<robert_ancell> bjf, try installing lightdm-gtk-greeter
<bjf> robert_ancell, ack
<robert_ancell> bjf, I think I will have a fix for this, can you test in ~1hr?
<bjf> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> thanks
<bjf> robert_ancell, it's the start of my day... here all day :-)
<bjf> robert_ancell, and the lightdm-gtk-greeter worked
<robert_ancell> great
<qengho> cyphermox_:  http://grepcode.com/file/repository.grepcode.com/java/ext/com.google.android/android/4.0.1_r1/android/net/wifi/WifiWatchdogStateMachine.java#WifiWatchdogStateMachine.isWalledGardenConnection%28%29
<cyphermox_> yeah, I have it bookmarked I think
<cyphermox_> I probably need to fit in a few more safety chekcs though, like dns timeouts and the like
<cyphermox_> will eventually get back to that code, but for now it's blocking more important bugfixes I want to land
<Trevinho> tedg: I'm getting hud-service to use 100% of my CPU quite often... I don't have debg symbols here yet, but this seems to happen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6873661/ (if it helps)
<tedg> Trevinho, You'll probably need to grab pete-woods, he's the go-to guy for HUD right now.
<Trevinho> tedg: ah, ok thanks
<mpt> tedg, could you update the description of <https://launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk> to clarify whether it is used in Unity?
<mpt> “Title says it all” is unfortunately far from true.
<tedg> mpt, Heh, sure.
<tedg> mpt, Updated
<mpt> thanks
<mitya57> Laney: Hi, I've subscribed you to telepathy-qt MP as you were the author of "build against farstream 0.4" upload. Can you please comment there?
<Laney> umm
<mitya57> Ohh, that calligra FTBFS is going to block the poppler transition again :(
<Laney> mitya57: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't remember this upload
<Laney> where is it?
<Laney> mitya57: The 0.4 split package was only because of the gstreamer 0.10/1.0 split as far as I'm concerned
<mitya57> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt/0.9.3-0ubuntu3
<mitya57> OK, let's sync and see if something breaks then
<mitya57> Well, first wait for Quintasan's upstream poking
<Laney> hang on
<Laney> mitya57: if it's gstreamer 0.10 still then you want to stay on the split package
<Laney> having 0.10 and 1.0 in the same process is bad
<robert_ancell> bjf, are you OK building unity-greeter from a branch?
<mitya57> Laney: hmm, I will look if telepathy-qt uses gstreamer 0.10
<Laney> pretty sure all the qtgstreamer stuff hasn't been ported yet
<bjf> robert_ancell, that would be new for me
<bjf> robert_ancell, but i'm willing to give it a spin
<robert_ancell> bjf, ok, I'll write up some instructions
<bjf> robert_ancell, thanks
<mpt> tedg, I guess <https://launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu> isn’t used in Unity either?
<tedg> mpt, It is currently, and I don't think it's going to get replaced this cycle.
<tedg> mpt, Hopefully next
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi :), please push firefox/thunderbird ppa builds for trusty too if they won't get there yet
<robert_ancell> bjf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873963/
<bjf> robert_ancell, ack, i'll get right on it
<robert_ancell> bjf, oh, and uninstall lightdm-gtk-greeter to switch back to unity-greeter
<bjf> robert_ancell, ack
<robert_ancell> fginther, hey, did you see my jenkins request?
<fginther> robert_ancell, yep, it's on the queue for the day. Next time go ahead and ping the vanguard in one of the ci IRC channels so it's less likely to be lost if my IRC window scrolls away  :-)
<robert_ancell> fginther, ok, cool. Is IRC the best way to request or email?
<fginther> robert_ancell, irc is probably better for small things like this. (it might not be done right away, but someone can add it to correct queue)
<robert_ancell> k
<mlankhorst> must find ubuntu-mir member..
<fginther> robert_ancell, are both of these projects drivin by canonical?
<robert_ancell> fginther, lp:unity-control-center yes, and lp:activity-log-manager is abandoned and we are the only consumer so we're effectively driving it
<fginther> robert_ancell, ok, ps-jenkins will need to be a member of the appropriate team to do merges and testing
<robert_ancell> fginther, np
<robert_ancell> I'll do that now
<fginther> robert_ancell, thanks
<fginther> robert_ancell, are both of these unity 7 related?
<robert_ancell> fginther, yes
<robert_ancell> only Unity 8
<robert_ancell> only Unity 7 I mean
<fginther> robert_ancell, cool, just trying to find an appropriate location for the meta data
 * mlankhorst pokes didrocks 
<bjf> robert_ancell, that does appear to resolve my issue
<bjf> robert_ancell, i'd love to understand why it takes so very long to get the greeter up and then the full desktop up. there are some really long delays
<bjf> robert_ancell, but that's for another time
<robert_ancell> bjf, great, thanks!
<bjf> robert_ancell, np and thank _you_
<robert_ancell> bjf, I think in your case there might be some problems with the indicators that are triggering the bug
<robert_ancell> and the background rendering is taking ages for some reason
<bjf> robert_ancell, this is a really beefy system, 12 cores, 32G of mem
<robert_ancell> yeah, it should be instantaneous
<bjf> robert_ancell, so i don't think it's underpowered
<robert_ancell> is the IO going crazy?
<bjf> robert_ancell, not that i can tell ... could it be network related some how?
<didrocks> mterry: hey, seems mlankhorst has an urgent MIR I can't deal with FYI (I think he can provide the bug #)
 * mterry looks at mlankhorst
<mpt> cyphermox_, reported bug 1276267
<robert_ancell> bjf, I don't think so according to the logs you showed me
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276267 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth works, but System Settings can't turn it on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276267
<didrocks> mlankhorst: also, don't upload any xorg, I know kgunn is trying to land a Mir (not MIR) needing a rebuild and he's doing it now
<mterry> didrocks, btw, so many MIRs coming down the pipeline...
<mpt> A murmur of Mirs
<didrocks> mpt: I know…
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<didrocks> mterry: but I NEWed most of them
<didrocks> mterry: so, I'm afraid it will be for you guys, I don't want to NEW and review the MIR
<cyphermox_> mpt: thanks
<Laney> cunning
<Laney> very cunning
<didrocks> that would be doing the packaging
<didrocks> telling "oh this package is good for ubuntu"
<didrocks> and then "oh, we can support this awesome package!" :)
<cyphermox_> mterry: poke poke. I raised my hand to volunteer MIR reviewage.
<didrocks> mterry: I really think cyphermox_ should join ^
<mlankhorst> didrocks: there's always a new mir in the pipeline
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I guess mterry wants the bug ref
<cyphermox_> I will obviously need training first
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11proto-dri3/+bug/1276103
<mterry> didrocks, I'm happy to add cyphermox_, but I'm not an admin on the team and not sure of the process for new folks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276103 in x11proto-present (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libxshmfence, x11proto-present and x11proto-dri3" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> mlankhorst, thanks, will look at this today
<mlankhorst> thanks
<cyphermox_> mterry: doko pinged me earlier about my request to join the team, not sure what the next step might be
<didrocks> mterry: I was just "added" after you just trained me
<attente_> Laney, ·
<mterry> didrocks, you could have gotten someone else to NEW those packages  :)  I think you planned this
<didrocks> mterry: unfortunately, just ENOTIME and people were just too busy
<didrocks> I didn't jump on those :p
<mterry> didrocks, I know, not a real accusation  :)
<didrocks> mterry: but it's my packaging, they all should be awesome :p
<didrocks> (hem hem)
<mterry> mlankhorst, is libxshmfence new code or code that has been split out from X?
<mlankhorst> mterry: it's a new lib to expose some api new to xorg 1.15
<mterry> mlankhorst, it seems security sensitive
<mlankhorst> in what way?
<mterry> mlankhorst, well I guess it was more of a question.  Is it security sensitive?  Handling shared memory with the X server and all
<mlankhorst> it's a mmap of a very restricted region, and the area shared is only used with futexes
<mterry> mlankhorst, ah, I see, the API even restricts it just futexes, you don't get generic access
<mlankhorst> and the fd passed is one that you already have access to, anyway
<mlankhorst> anyway it could have been an issue if the xshmfence_await call was called in xorg-server, but it doesn't seem to be
<mlankhorst> so it's fine :)
<mterry> mlankhorst, ok all approved
<mlankhorst> thanks
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: hey, we're trying to land a new mir in the archive, and just noticed you pushed a new xorg-server
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: afaik we need xorg-server to be built against the new mir, which was done today in a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/+packages
<rsalveti> kgunn: ^
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: so I guess we'd need another package dump in that ppa to make them all compatible
<rsalveti> kgunn: can you confirm that?
<rsalveti> actually, the new xorg-server is waiting on a missing build-dep
<kgunn> rsalveti: mlankhorst ... yes that's my understanding, altho in this instance it might make sense for sil or didrocks (who aren't around to land as part of this)
<kgunn> it kind of has to land at once i think
<kgunn> Mirv: you around for a bit? notice didrocks & sil offline....
<rsalveti> kgunn: I believe everyone is already off, afaik they are all participating at the desktop sprint this week
<rsalveti> kgunn: I can probably approve the slot, but we first need to fix this xorg-server issue
<rsalveti> looking at that now
<kgunn> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> kgunn: mind joining #ubuntu-release
<rsalveti> ?
<mlankhorst> xorg-server should be fine
<mlankhorst> we're missing some build-deps in main, so you can land mir before it's resolved and xorg-server will pick up the correct abi I think
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-05
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> larsu, ping
<cryptex> hi
<cryptex> help me about rebuild own distro from ubuntu :p
<larsu> robert_ancell: pong?!
<robert_ancell> larsu, I was just checking if you were a Russian submarine
<seb128> attente_, Laney, gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hello Robert
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hello
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Do you plan a new upload of lightdm soon? (I noticed that the latest debian/ changes were not included in the latest upload.)
<robert_ancell> which changes?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: The guest session related changes in lp:lightdm...
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, was there a MP for that?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Not sure what you mean, now. You approved 3 MPs against lp:lightdm. Those are what I'm talking about.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, the debian/ dir in the archive contains changes not in lp:lightdm - I'm merging them back now
<robert_ancell> but yes, I can do a release today if there are pending changes
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: That would be great, since then the translatable strings in the guest session startup dialog would finally make it to the PO files.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Are you in Europe, btw, or just working late? ;-)
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, in London this week
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Ok.
<mpt> robert_ancell, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemMenu?action=diff&rev2=12&rev1=11>
<robert_ancell> mpt, ta
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: is your password LO4everXXX
 * apw notes that login no longer works on u
<apw> u
<apw> ubuntu-desktop
<apw> you just get a background and nothing else, one can start native X apps against :0 and they appear, but unity et al is all absent
<apw> seems compiz is not connecting to X any more
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: hey, so what is blocking the proposed-migration of xorg-server now? just the rest of the xorg modules that you uploaded today?
<mlankhorst> rsalveti: tegra and tegra3, almost done, they're about to be removed :)
<mlankhorst> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: awesome then
<rsalveti>     * armhf: nvidia-tegra, nvidia-tegra3
<rsalveti> right
<mlankhorst> would've been ready an hour ago but I forgot that we still had those
<mlankhorst> seb128: ^
<seb128> mlankhorst, what's the srcname
<mlankhorst> nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra
<mlankhorst> nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra3
<seb128> mlankhorst, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra doesn't exists
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra3 exists
<mlankhorst> seb128: erm the former link works
<xnox> hm, i launch nm-applet and it doesn't seem to come up in ubiquity-dm mode. Are there any special tricks i need to do for it to come up in ubiquity, same way it comes up in lightdm?
<seb128> mlankhorst, hum, launchpad timeout it seems
<xnox> oh, nm-applet is not present in lightdm/unity-greeter either =(
<xnox> horum.
<seb128> xnox, today's kernel update eat my wlan0
<seb128> xnox, do you still have a wireless?
<xnox> seb128: it's a wired connection in a VM.
<xnox> seb128: and on my desktop.
<seb128> k, so another issue
<seb128> Laney had probelsm
<Laney> I have the same thing
<seb128> problems even
<Laney> well, similar symptoms anyway
<seb128> he said he would fix it
<Laney> LIES
<xnox> seb128: and i see nm-applet in unity7-desktop session, but not lightdm nor VM nor ubiquity.
<xnox> Laney: is there a profile declaration for nm-applet?
<seb128> no
<xnox> similar to the rest of the indicators in /usr/share/unity/indicators/ ?
<seb128> it's an indicator-application client
<xnox> oh, do i need that runnning as well?
<seb128> if you want to see it
<seb128> but that should already work in lightdm
<xnox> seb128: yeah! i have working in ubiquity now! Totes amazeballs =) thanks a lot.
<seb128> xnox, yw!
<seb128> mlankhorst, done
<mlankhorst> thanks
<xnox> seb128: i think i'm missing only the ubiquity custom keyboard indicator, which i guess should be ported on top of indicator-application.
<xnox> anyway, good for now.
<mlankhorst> rsalveti: nothing is blocking the transition of xorg 1.15 now, xorg 1.15 for everybody!
<rsalveti> \o/
 * xnox disables auto-upgrades
<mlankhorst> says the person that broke wifi for everyone
<xnox> mlankhorst: did i?! =)
 * xnox do no radio stuff
<gatox> hi, is there anyone having problems with the trusty image too?? i just reinstall it, and it seems it doesn't have unity, nothing works
<seb128> gatox, there was a protobuf buggy version this morning which is leading to compiz failing to start
<seb128> gatox, well, some compiz plugins
<seb128> gatox, upgrade, the fixed version just got published
<gatox> seb128, ohhhhhhh that might be it
<gatox> seb128, thanks! trying
<seb128> gatox, yw
<seb128> robert_ancell, is bug #1276572 the issue you fixed earlier this week?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276572 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome control center crashes after switching between lock/display and security/privacy thru breadcrumb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276572
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> closed it as duplicate
<xnox> larsu: not all width bugs solved in trusty with ubiquity =/ it's still wider than usual =(
<xnox> larsu: i wonder if i can walk it with autopilot to see what is pushing the size so big.
<gatox> seb128, that fix it, thanks!!!!
<seb128> gatox, yw!
<seb128> Laney, robert_ancell: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=707533#c7
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 707533 in gnome-session "gnome-session 3.9.91 segfaults with" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> http://www.utobeer.co.uk/the-rake/on-the-bar-today/
<seb128> Laney, robert_ancell: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=705699b2799a3434d1a8f35c9a92868a5057f73e
<kenvandine> hey desktop!
<seb128> kenvandine, KEN!
<seb128> we miss you!
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> how is Orlando?
<seb128> Laney, robert_ancell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259562
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1259562 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Old guest users pollute accountsservice" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> nice... but i don't have a working laptop..... if only there was a desktop guy here to help :)
<kenvandine> i didn't update today... but this morning lightdm doesn't start...
 * kenvandine is download updates... but over a very slow pipe, network sucks here
<seb128> kenvandine, there was a buggy protobuf update this morning, what version do you have?
<seb128> that would make compiz plugins not load
<seb128> but that should break lightdm
<kenvandine> that would explain dholbach's problem...
<kenvandine> i didn't update since yesterday morning
<seb128> so it's probably a local hack of yours...
<kenvandine> no errors in any of the logs
<seb128> did you try rebooting?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> what happens exactly?
<seb128> sudo status lightdm?
<kenvandine> libprotobuf8 2.5.0-5ubuntu2
<kenvandine> says it's running
<kenvandine> just black screen
<kenvandine> X isn't running
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879316/
<seb128> kenvandine, can you copy /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and greeter...log somewhere?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879320/
<kenvandine> that first one was a tail... not the whole thing
<seb128> kenvandine, I think you have the buggy protobuf
<kenvandine> 2.5.0-5ubuntu2
<seb128> kenvandine, ignore that
<kenvandine> libprotobuf8 right?
<seb128> gyeah
<kenvandine> i tried autologin
<kenvandine> and still doesn't work
<kenvandine> very weird
<seb128> kenvandine, can you scp the x-0.log x-0-greeter.log lightdm.log log somewhere?
<seb128> or pastebin, u1
<seb128> whatever works for oyu
<kenvandine> did you see my pastebin links?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, need whole lightdm.log
<seb128> yeah, but not enough in that
<kenvandine> the x-0-greeter.log one was the whole one
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879364/
<seb128> x-0.log ?
<kenvandine> that's lightdm.log
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, the greeter log is generally not useful
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879367/
<kenvandine> that's x-0.log
<kenvandine> i used startx to get something up :)
<kenvandine> so X works fine
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log has more detail
<seb128> or .old
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879370/
<kenvandine> that's the .old one... should have been from lightdm
<mlankhorst> seb128: so with everything breaking today, maybe you can slip in the default language pack change?
<seb128> french!
<seb128> kenvandine, weird
<kenvandine> interesting thing about dholbach's issue was unity/compiz worked when he logged in from the lubuntu greeter
<kenvandine> lightdm was working for him...
<kenvandine> but he installed lubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> to get a non-unity session to get working
<ogra_> crazy guy
<kenvandine> but... he logged in from whatever greeter lubuntu uses
<kenvandine> and got a working unity desktop...
<kenvandine> but it wouldn't work coming from lightdm
<kenvandine> ok, i just updated a few packages... including lightdm... let me try restarting again
<kenvandine> brb... i hope
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Hi, did you see my comment in your Unity MP about the AP test failure?
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, yes
<attente_> i'm refactoring things to simplify the code
<attente_> but i realize that i didn't do a proper teardown
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, sounds good.  Ping me when you're ready for us to re-review.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, thanks :)
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: np!
<kenvandine> no joy...
<kenvandine> seb128, robert_ancell: any ideas?
<rickspencer3> seb128, et al ... I'm wondering why the desktop breakage that people felt today didn't get caught in -proposed, is there something we should do to enhance that system?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, where is the full lightdm log?
<kenvandine> seb128, has the protobuf problem been fixed?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879364/
<ogra_> rickspencer3, it was the same issue i explained to you before
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right, I understand that
<rickspencer3> but I was wondering if we could add some autopacakge tests or something
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, because we don't run unity7 autopilot tests in britney
<rickspencer3> ogra_, because the desktop does not have the same buffer
<ogra_> you couldnt
<seb128> not sure if we could do that through autopkgtest
<ogra_> its the same issue, would require the same test setup i explained
<ogra_> we would need image tests for desktop
<ogra_> for each package that enters
<seb128> kenvandine, the protobuf issue, yes
<ogra_> britney/autopkgtest only checks insiallability
<kenvandine> seb128, cool, folks here are asking about it
<ogra_> but not functionality
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I think some autopackage tests are functional
<rickspencer3> depends on the package
<ogra_> rickspencer3, perferably we should have such tests for everything, regardless if it is desktop, server or phone
<ogra_> autopackage doesnt help
<ogra_> you need autopilot
<ogra_> against a running vm
<ogra_> (or hardware)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I think I understand the situation, actually
<ogra_> k
<rickspencer3> I think seb128's answer was sufficient, I don't know if we'll invest in running unity 7 tests out of proposed, I think the 3d requirements will make that hardish
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i switched to gdm... working for now :)
<seb128> kenvandine, that's a workaround!
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have unity-greeter installed?
<Laney> just symlink it
<larsu> xnox: hm :/ let me know if you need any help
<kenvandine> seb128, yes i do have unity-greeter installed
<seb128> kenvandine, weird, what did you do to it then!
<ogra_> he probably tried switching it to french ... i heard bad things can happen then
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ogra_, you could get slapped with an old trout
<kenvandine> ogra_, i would never even try switching to french... i know better :)
<ogra_> is it friday yet ?
<ogra_> :)
 * seb128 slaps kenvandine with an old trout
<ogra_> yummy, sushi
<Laney> around a bit
 * kenvandine likes old trout
<kenvandine> smelly :)
 * Laney Khaled Mardam-Bey
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grilo/0.2.7-1ubuntu1
<marga> At what time is vorlon usually around? (I know it's still very early in the west coast)
<ogra_> marga, vorlon is slangasek in here :)
<marga> ah, right, thanks...
<ogra_> marga, and you should find him in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-in-main/+merge/203719
<seb128> marga, he should be around in the next hour or so I guess
<seb128> marga, easier to just ask him your question and see when he replied
<seb128> replies
<marga> seb128, great, thanks.
<seb128> yw
<marga> seb128, I know, but this is not "a question", I want his opinion and I need to interact with him :)
<seb128> marga, right, I meant it's easier to just do a "slangasek: hey, do you have some time to talk about <topic>" and see when he replies :-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks for the help with the freedesktop patch(es)!
<Laney> np
<GunnarHj> Laney: Is that what you usually needs to do to get things accepted there?
<Laney> GunnarHj: it can help
<Laney> since people often won't want to go to the extra effort to get something into shape
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah ... maybe I'd better learn the git stuff some day.
<Laney> it's useful for upstreaming things
<seb128> robert_ancell,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1276684
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276684 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm isn't showing a greeter" [Undecided,New]
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, hi
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, i pushed the changes to the tests
<attente_> it does a proper teardown now, but maybe there's some loose ends from the old tests, probably best to start a new unity session before trying again
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, I'll check on it.
<seb128> Sweetshark, new libcmis has one test failing on powerpc (in both Debian and Ubuntu), can you have a look upstream if that's a known issue?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, is ubuntu-themes under CI train or still old landing?
<tkamppeter> xnox, hi
<xnox> tkamppeter: hello!
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm undupping that bug, indicator-datetime being buggy should take the greeter down this way
<tkamppeter> xnox, should a bug get reported about Upstart socket activation not working?
<tkamppeter> xnox, would you do it?
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<xnox> tkamppeter: let me do it.
<tkamppeter> xnox, thanks.
<xnox> tkamppeter: filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1276713
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276713 in cups (Ubuntu) "upstart socket activation for cups" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GunnarHj> Is bug 1256585 a "won't fix"?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1256585 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "adduser does not update System Settings "Accounts" or the session login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256585
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know why evolution-data-server depends on the uoa or goa plugin?  could that be a recommends instead?
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, funny that you ask, I asked mbarnes about that split yesterday and I'm going to drop it, it's done in a buggy way/doesn't make sense
<seb128> kenvandine, what issue are you trying to resolve? gtk on the touch image?
<kenvandine> oh... cool :)
<kenvandine> not gtk
<kenvandine> we don't want the uoa plugin installed on the touch image
<kenvandine> since it'll be using syncevolution with it's uoa plugin
<kenvandine> so we want eds without uoa or goa
<tkamppeter> xnox, thanks.
<ogra_> kenvandine, doesnt click use uoa ?
<kenvandine> click?
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I was going to merge those back in e-d-s
<seb128> kenvandine, needs an u1 account for the click store
<ogra_> yeah, installing a click package requires you to log in to an ubuntu account
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah... that isn't eds
<seb128> ogra_, that's nothing to do with evolution-data-server
<kenvandine> seb128, we just don't want the service files installed
<ogra_> no, but uoa will be on the image regardless what you do with the deps
<kenvandine> so they don't pollute the UI in uss-online-accounts
<kenvandine> having the service files, when you have a google account it shows 3 entries for EDS
<kenvandine> but in fact none of those are going to be used for anything
<kenvandine> syncevolution will provide the UOA service for eds
<seb128> kenvandine, why not? do they create issue?
<kenvandine> seb128, so i'd like to keep the split if we can drop that depends to a recommends
<seb128> oh
<kenvandine> ugly
<kenvandine> and useless on the device :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, I was on another win and didn't see your explanations before typing my question
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/eds.log
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, we can keep the split, e-d-s-online-accounts or something that includes both uoa and goa
<seb128> kenvandine, then maybe a -gtk as well
<kenvandine> that would be fine
<seb128> kenvandine, can you read the log I just pointed? in case you have somebody in mind that could help on the certificate ui thing?
<kenvandine> we just don't have a need for online access to stuff for eds since we really want data to be synced
<kenvandine> i read it
<kenvandine> i think a -gtk would be best
<kenvandine> then if we ever get a qt one we could have a -qt
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> thank you :)
<seb128> I'm going to do those changes tomorrow
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> you rock
<seb128> kenvandine, btw do you know if anyone could help with Laney's question (earlier on #ubuntu-app-devel)
<kenvandine> i didn't see it
<kenvandine> what was it?
<seb128> kenvandine, is there a "standard" effect in the toolkit we could use to indicate something got clicked
<seb128> kenvandine, we need it for u-s-s
<seb128> kenvandine, to give feedback a panel got clicked
<kenvandine> "something"? any type of component?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> the grid items
<kenvandine> i'll ask the right people here
<kenvandine> seb128, is it really just to show something will happen in case it's a little slow?
<seb128> kenvandine, right, pat and others gave feedback about that
<seb128> like they would click on update 3 times
<seb128> without knowing if that worked
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine goes to find someone :)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings?action=diff&rev2=54&rev1=53
<seb128> kenvandine, that's the design feedback
<seb128> " 1. When you choose an item, the item should highlight until its screen appears."
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't know if we have a standard "highlight" effect for qml components though
<kenvandine> there is for a listview
<seb128> right, our is a grid of custom components
<kenvandine> well... you can define a component to use as the highlight
<seb128> so I guess there is no builtin there
<kenvandine> so we'd need to do that ourself
<seb128> do you know of any example?
<seb128> just for inspiration
<kenvandine> and it still leaves the treatment completely up to you
<kenvandine> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html
<kenvandine> look at hightlight* on that page
<seb128> we don't use a listview
<kenvandine> i know... that's inspiration though :)
<kenvandine> you set the component to use when an item is highlighted
<kenvandine> and you can define how they change
<kenvandine> which we don't need
<kenvandine> just define our grid item to have a highlight component
<kenvandine> and that component really would just change opacity, color, etc
<Laney> I guess you'd have to handle the activation manually
<kenvandine> seb128, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#highlight-prop
<kenvandine> oh... we lost him
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> seb128, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#highlight-prop
<Laney> doesn't sound too nice
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, guest session switch screwed my session, I read what you wrote on Laney's screen
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
 * seb128 misses having a real toolkit doing those stuff for you :p
<kenvandine> Laney, kind of a pain to implement ourselves...
<kenvandine> but would be good to do something similar to how the listview does it
<kenvandine> you could just change one property when it gets the event
<kenvandine> and add a new signal to change that property back when the plugin loads
<kenvandine> just tough to figure out the right place to add that signal showing it's ready
<kenvandine> maybe add an activating state
<kenvandine> and toggle that state
<Laney> I'll think about it
<Laney> unless you want to work on it at the sprint with the sdk guys there ;-)
<kenvandine> stuff to ponder over a beer :)
<kenvandine> ha... i'm a bit deep in other stuff right now :)
<kenvandine> much of which depends on getting a bunch of tedg's UAL branches actually landed...
<kenvandine> tedg, you love making me depend on you
<kenvandine> tedg, i think i'll add a Depends:tedg  to my personal control file
<seb128> night
<Mirv> not sleeping yet.. maybe soon
<xclaesse> anyone has seen that message when running "sudo apt-get update" on Trusty? "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory"
<sarnold> xclaesse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1274680
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274680 in sudo (Ubuntu) "sudo no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparam.c:4831, leaking memory" [Undecided,New]
<xclaesse> sarnold, ok thanks !
<xclaesse> sarnold, I though it was apt-get, but indeed that's related to sudo actually
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-06
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-core : Depends: libgcrypt20 (>= 1.6.1) but it is not installable
<Laney> mlankhorst: ↑
<mlankhorst> worksforme?
<mlankhorst> seems more like a libgcrypt20 issue though :p
<Laney> doesn't work for the image build
<Laney> no
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<mlankhorst> odd
<Laney> nah
<Laney> you need to get it put into main somehow
<mlankhorst> how does it even grab that as dependency..
<mlankhorst> it should have used libgcrypt11-dev
<Laney> E: Package 'libgcrypt-dev' has no installation candidate libgcrypt-dev is a virtual package provided by: libgcrypt20-dev libgcrypt11-dev E: Using libgcrypt20-dev (no default, using first one)
<mlankhorst> yeah but xorg-server is a main package, it should not be able to build from universe
<Laney> ci train innit
<Laney> I think if you want 11 then build-depend on 11-dev
<Laney> the CI train stuff doesn't respect components :(
<mlankhorst> or nettle :P
<mlankhorst> is there any planned transition to libgcrypt20-dev?
<Laney> I'd just do a rebuild if I were you
<mlankhorst> yeah
<seb128> mlankhorst, just do a non change rebuild
<mlankhorst> the ci train broke my build!
<mlankhorst> or rsalveti did
<Laney> I guess most people don't build-depend on pure virtual packages so it's probably quite unusual?
 * Laney shrug
<Laney> are you doing the upload?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Laney> ✔
<seb128> larsu, Laney: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165133766/evince%20with%20no%20menu%20in%20xfce.png
<seb128> current comment on bug #1131664
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1131664 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "The default apps should have standard menubars under Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131664
<desrt> seb128: http://ur1.ca/gkpgm
<seb128> xnox, hey, what are /usr/share/upstart/xdg/autostart/ for?
<seb128> xnox, how is that different from /etc/xdg/autostart?
<xnox> seb128: it's an overlay added to XDG_CONFIG_DIRS, if and only if, the given user session is managed by upstart.
<seb128> what's the point?
<xnox> seb128: typically if we convert a .desktop file to an upstart job, we want to override the xdg-autostart one to avoid race/clashes so one drops the override into /usr/share/upstart/xdg/autostart/ such that only upstart job is used
<seb128> xnox, I see, thanks
<xnox> seb128: and if one happens to not have an upstart managed session, normal xdg autostart files are used.
<xnox> maybe i should have just patched all xdg/autostart implementations in the archive to check for the upstart jobs and launch that instead....
<seb128> xnox, thanks for the explanation, that makes sense to me now ;-)
<robert_ancell> xnox, is "start on started dbus and starting gnome-session DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu" a valid start line for unity-settings-daemon, i.e. is DESKTOP_SESSION defined for gnome-session?
<xnox> robert_ancell: yes, sounds reasonable.
<robert_ancell> xnox, also, can we do the inverse for gnome-settings-daemon, i.e. "DESKTOP_SESSION != ubuntu"?
<xnox> robert_ancell: i believe we did push back hard on making sure, e.g. Ubuntu Kylin, keeps using DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu instead of a custom string.
<xnox> but might be worth checking that.
<Laney> pretty sure we got them to de-brand that
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6884550/ wdyt?
<tjaalton> something broke alt+tab not showing the mouse cursor anymore
<tjaalton> my main desktop doesn't have that bug, but a recently upgraded laptop does
<tjaalton> filed as bug 1272284
<tjaalton> just thinking where to reassign it
<ubot2`> tjaalton: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1272284 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272284). The error has been logged
<tjaalton> meh
<seb128> tjaalton, new xorg?
<tjaalton> no
<mlankhorst> bug 1272284
<tjaalton> it was filed way before it landed
<mlankhorst> yeah i heard, but I don't have that issue
<tjaalton> still?
<mlankhorst> I'm on radeon though
<tjaalton> hmm ok..
<tjaalton> I'm all intel
<mlankhorst> seems to be intel issue, then :P
<tjaalton> but it was reported on nvidia
<tjaalton> so not that
<mlankhorst> hm
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: compiz/unity didn't change for a long time
<mlankhorst> iirc tseliot had the same issue
<seb128> but maybe Trevinho knows about the issue
<tseliot> what's the issue?
<mlankhorst> disappearing mouse cursor on alt tab
<Trevinho> tjaalton: not showing or not working
<Trevinho> tjaalton: there's a ccsm option for that, maybe it got changed
<tjaalton> both
<Trevinho> for sure I have it... on trunk
<mlankhorst> mouse disappears if I explicitly disable it in CCSM :P
<tjaalton> where's the option?
<mlankhorst> unity
<mlankhorst> switcher
<Trevinho> yes, or
<tjaalton> unchecked here
<Trevinho> real_size_ = Style::Get()->MenuItemNaturalSize(entry_->label());
<Trevinho> ops
<Trevinho> gsettings get org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/ disable-mouse
<Trevinho> check it's not true
<tjaalton> false on both
<tjaalton> although
<tjaalton> I've ran the updates already, but not booted the machine where I can't repro this
<Trevinho> mh, weird... I don't know if it was a regression, that is fixed in trunk... and trunk is much different from archive version
<tseliot> mlankhorst: I've never seen it here
<tjaalton> huh, another machine that was last updated on jan 17th is also affected
<tjaalton> guest session works
<tjaalton> so it's session specific
<tjaalton> yup, also on a machine updated today
<tjaalton> so it's not X/hw specific :)
<tjaalton> toggling the disable-mouse setting on and off fixed it...
<tjaalton> of course that "solution" doesn't scale
<tjaalton> moved the bug over to unity
<mlankhorst> tseliot: ok was tjaalton then :)
<tjaalton> I just bumped into the bug and tried :)
<tseliot> xnox: are upstart jobs in /etc/init automatically updated when a package is updated? Or do I need to take care of that in the preinst script?
<xnox> tseliot: they are handled normally, as any other conffile. So by default you don't need to do anything.
<mpt> cyphermox_, reported bug 1277057
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277057 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager doesn't respond after waking from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277057
<xnox> tseliot: but if you want to remove/delete one forever, you need to use dpkg-maintscripts-helper
<xnox> tseliot: see man $ dh_installdeb, package.maintscript -> rm_conffile
<xnox> tseliot: ditto mv_conffile to rename one
<tseliot> xnox: I just want to make sure that the old job (same path, same name) is upgraded to the new one
<xnox> tseliot: not sure if .maintscript was already support in precise, otherwise there is a wiki page in debian how to do it with pre/post inst/rm scripts.
<xnox> tseliot: yes, it will be.
<tseliot> xnox: ok, problem solved then. Thanks
<xnox> if it's part of the same binary package.
<tseliot> yep
<xnox> all good then.
<rsalveti> mlankhorst: sorry, but indeed, the ci train is not respecting the right components
<rsalveti> all I did was a bump :-)
<mhr3_> seb128, my tiny issue that i'd love being fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/568404 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 568404 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "dpkg completion should support ddeb" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<mhr3_> the status lies
<seb128> mhr3_, sudo dpkg -i *.ddeb
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mhr3_, I see how to fix that, I can do it
<mhr3_> seb128, \o/
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can I get a setttings silo? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: uh oh! One moment ;)
<didrocks> robru: maybe? ^
<robru> seb128, didrocks sil2100 : yeahhhh what what?
<seb128> didrocks, I buy my slots from sil2100 usually:
<seb128> !
<didrocks> ahah!
<mdeslaur> seb128: do you think you or someone on your team could update pidgin to 2.10.9?
<seb128> mdeslaur, trusty?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes
<seb128> mdeslaur, yeah, it's one of those cases where I would have done it if we didn't get a sponsoring request doing the update
<seb128> mdeslaur, sponsoring request which is buggy, it's taking me longer to get the contributor to fix those stuff that it would have taken me to do the update
<mdeslaur> hrm
<seb128> mdeslaur, anyway, I've it on my list since monday, I planned to finish the update myself today, going to do that in a bit
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for the ping :-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: great, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<mdeslaur> ah, I see the bug now, sorry for not checking first
<seb128> mdeslaur, no worry
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, hi, do you have time to help debug that failing AP test?
<robert_ancell> larsu, can you do a no-change commit to lp:~larsu/unity-control-center/wrap-keyboard-label and see if jenkins notices?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: I plan on looking at it again this afternoon as I'm a bit tied up working some other AP failure issues?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: It's possible I did something wrong, so I'll check it again since you and Trevinho don't have failures on that test.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ok, no problem
<seb128> bregma, hey, what's up with unity landing in trusty? can we get one?
<bregma> seb128, I would like that more than anything
<Trevinho> attente_: have you tried to get an unit test instead? As you know... AP is like our enemy right now blocking the releases... So I'd prefer to have more stable tests.
<seb128> bregma, what's blocking?
<Trevinho> seb128: ap ^
<bregma> seb128, ongoing issues with autopilot
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: are those regressions?
<ChrisTownsend> Oh boy...
<bregma> seb128, not in Unity
<seb128> the current trusty version doesn't even build
<attente_> Trevinho, a unit test for testing the keyboard accelerators?
<seb128> we need an update plan, which is not "need autopilot to be fixed"
<Trevinho> attente_: I mean you can test the registration of compiz actions... (as they're tested in compiz code to work)... and so just faking the dbus server and trying to register them
<Trevinho> checkin you get what you expect
<Trevinho> attente_: see the gdbus server tests or gnome-session-manager ones
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I've been working on these AP failures for weeks now trying to get them in check.  This is the latest bug entered for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1276516
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276516 in Unity "unity trunk failing autopilot tests (02/2014)" [High,New]
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: The vast majority of those failures are due to either machine issues or a bug in Autopilot itself.  There are a few still tied to the AP test themselves in Unity which I will get fixed very soon, but as you can see from my comments in that bug, the results are not deterministic.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I also have a proposed fix for the AP bug, but it's still waiting to be reviewed.
<bregma> or, we could have them ignore the AP failures and release into distro anyway, but I can feel the burn already
<attente_> Trevinho, i don't really understand what you mean by faking the dbus server, the key grabber is the server in this case
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend: thanks for the update, I hope you guys get those tests in shape soon, we could use an unity update, blocking the update might be creating more issues than it's solving
<Trevinho> attente_: yes... But you have to use it in test-mode (that you supported) so basically using a test name... THen you just write a glib::proxy that calls it and you can verify that the actions are actually registered
<attente_> Trevinho, this is just to test the accelerator registration/un-registration, right? how should we test the triggering of the actions?
<mlankhorst> what time's the team dinner?
<Trevinho> attente_: well, what you did is fine... but it's not testing that the whole thing works... So I'd suggest to open a window (there's a mocking python feature to create windows with the menus you want, but you can use also a very know window such as gnome-calc)... then you can check if the relative menu will open when an action is triggered
<attente_> Trevinho, i don't mind adding those extra unit tests, but i think it'd be good if we can keep these AP tests anyways just to make sure the whole thing works
<Trevinho> attente_: all this is possible with AP
<Trevinho> attente_: fine for me, but they don't have to be unstable...
<Trevinho> attente_: so let's wait Chris results
<Trevinho> attente_: anyway for testing the whole thing, doing what i said is checking more
<attente_> Trevinho, those AP tests already exist in the test_panel.py file
<Trevinho> attente_: ah... Cool, I forgot I wrote them :D
<attente_> :P
<Trevinho> attente_: so... yes that's fine :)
<attente_> ok, cool. i'll try to figure out with ChrisTownsend why they seem unreliable on his side
<attente_> when he can spare some time
<mlankhorst> jasoncwarner: what time is the team dinner?
<jasoncwarner> 7pm
<jasoncwarner> probably meetin in lobby at 6:30pm
<jasoncwarner> mlankhorst: ^^
<chrisccoulson> steak?
<jasoncwarner> chrisccoulson: NO STEAK FOR YOU!
<jasoncwarner> chrisccoulson: errr of course!
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner :)
<jasoncwarner> hi chrisccoulson ;)
<Laney> can I have chrisccoulson's honorary steak?
<mlankhorst> oke
<mlankhorst> ty
<chrisccoulson> Laney, only if you have it uncooked
<ogra_> geez, brits
<ogra_> *you don't coock steak!!*
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> steak can come cooked?
<mlankhorst> I can ask for a well done steak >:D
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> I know someone who did that and then got thrown out of the restaurant by the chef
<mlankhorst> and then put curry and mayo on top
<ogra_> lol
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: get the kangaroo steak! :)
<mlankhorst> they're a pest in australia, anyway
<ogra_> if you go after pest status in .au you need to eat frogs i guess
<mlankhorst> at least you don't have problems running over frogs in the shimmering light
<mlankhorst> can't say the same for kangaroos..
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/panel-loader
<mlankhorst> off to the lobby..
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Hey, I'm re-running your AP test and still get the one failure.
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Here is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6887016
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, hey, can you do: dbus-monitor "member='AcceleratorActivated'", then press shift+ctrl+alt+a?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: D'oh, give me a few minutes to get my test machine back to running your branch.  I'm about to push a fix for something else, so it'll be a few minutes.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, no worries, thanks for your help :)
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, I'm running your branch and run I run dbus-monitor, I get nothing.
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: I'm wondering if Terminator is eating the key combo...
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: I see it loose focus and come back when I hit that combo.  I'll try this in gnome-terminal.
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Nope, that didn't help.
<attente_> so dbus-monitor reports nothing... weird
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Right.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ok, it seems i'm also in a state where none of the tests work
<attente_> so i'll try to figure it out on my side tomorrow and ping you again if i need help
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, sounds good.  Have a good night!
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-07
<pitti> Good moring
<darkxst> hey pitti
<darkxst> pitti, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/trusty/gnome-settings-daemon/lp1265127
<pitti> darkxst: queueing for today
<darkxst> pitti, thanks
<mlankhorst> early morning hacking is best hacking :)
<pitti> mlankhorst: +1
<ritz> is it just me, or is gnome-shell staeel like unity ?
<ritz> stating*
<ritz> starting* to
<hyperair> uh no, there were accusations of gnome-shell copying unity from some time back.
<darkxst> hyperair, or the other way around!
<hyperair> well, considering unity had its roots in the ubuntu network remix, i'm inclined to think that unity started first.
<hyperair> er netbook
<hyperair> what i particularly find funny are the comments that compiz is bloated and slow, and people should use mutter, when compiz sans unity used to run at 20MB RSZ.
<hyperair> if anything, it was unity that slapped on all the bloat onto compiz.
<hyperair> from RSZ went from 20MB to 100+MB
<darkxst> hyperair, pretty sure the overall design concept of gnome-shell predates the netbook stuff
<hyperair> bah
<hyperair> this war never ends
<darkxst> no war!
<darkxst> I refuse to participate in the "I dislike feature X, so therefore nobody likes it" rubbish
<hyperair> isn't that why we're getting a spanking new file manager?
<hyperair> what comes next anyway? a new evince?
<ali1234> hyperair: not compiz sans unity. compiz sans c++
<hyperair> ali1234: nope.
<ali1234> yes.
<hyperair> ali1234: compiz with c++ was still at 20MB RSZ
<hyperair> i was compiling daily compiz++ builds on my machine
<hyperair> and using that before unity came along
<hyperair> so i know this for a fact.
<darkxst> hyperair, not real sure, I just cheer everytime a new component is announced, since that another we (ubuntu GNOME) can move to tracking upstream ;)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> the current situation between indicator and tray icon is a bit crappy
<darkxst> with mir/unity8 the only remaining painpoint right now is gnome-desktop3
<darkxst> hyperair, gnome-shell doesnt really have tray icons in the traditional sense
<hyperair> pretty much all of the tray icon apps have been patched to use indicators, but the UX for indicators suck in gnome shell
<hyperair> er well, the notification bar thing at the bottom right.
<hyperair> they work much better as tray icons than as indicators
<hyperair> indicators are menus, whereas those things in the gnome shell notification bar don't really fit in as menus
<hyperair> which just makes the situation pretty damn crappy when attempting to use gnome-shell
<darkxst> hyperair, each to their own, I would rather not have 100 icons in my tray
<ali1234> notification icons also cannot support multimonitor
<darkxst> and menus on tray icons seem kinda pointless
<hyperair> darkxst: you could hardly fit 100 of them in the tray
 * hyperair shrugs. i'm using unity happily despite my gripes
<hyperair> my solution was to just bump my RAM up as high as i could go
<hyperair> because apparently nobody working on desktop unity had low-ram constraints.
<hyperair> which is why the indicators can take several hundred megabytes of memory at a time until they're killed
<hyperair> and notify-osd leaks til today
<darkxst> ^nobody full stop!
<ali1234> i like to fix memory leaks - which ones are leaky?
<darkxst> I running 32GB on desktop, 8GB on laptop
<hyperair> darkxst: hey 4GB of RAM isn't what i call low-RAM, but it's painful to run unity on even that kind of spec.
<darkxst> hyperair, gnome-shell runs well on 4GB :)
<hyperair> darkxst: it's only when i hit 8GB that i stopped caring so much for the memleaks
<hyperair> yeah well, it also sucks more
<hyperair> i really like the super+1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0 for the first 10 windows in the launcher that you get in unity
<hyperair> which gnome shell doesn't seem to be picking up for whatever reason
<hyperair> so screw that, i'm sticking with unity
<darkxst> hyperair, most of my VM's get 2GB, but they don't really run the extra RAM blood suckers like firefox, libreoffice
<hyperair> darkxst: yeah then that doesn't count.
<hyperair> ever tried running chromium and thunderbird together?
<hyperair> i had 8GB of RAM, and i was so frustrated with the overall memory usage i went to mutt
<mlankhorst> it does count..
<hyperair> it was a good move though
<darkxst> hyperair, sure, but that makes the whole leaky DE thing, null and void!
<hyperair> pfft.
<hyperair> when you can't run a browser and an email client concurrently on 4GB of RAM, the situation is fscked up.
<ali1234> xubuntu discussed increasing the minimum requirement to 1GB this cycle, almost entirely because of firefox
<hyperair> derp 1GB.
<darkxst> firefox leaks like a sieve
<hyperair> hyper derp.
<hyperair> not as bad as thunderbird.
<hyperair> no actually firefox didn't leak much for me
<hyperair> it just had consistently high memory consumption
<mlankhorst> try firefox without javascript
<darkxst> sure its the 3rd party firefox that leaks!
<hyperair> i hate you.
<darkxst> and the rubbish GC, but that is getting fixed ;)
<ali1234> "try not going on any websites, it will really reduce the memory use"
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> thunderbird's awesome. you should see it trying to fetch lkml from gmane.
<darkxst> ali1234, switching off computer elimates memory usage!
<hyperair> it goes past 4GB of RAM usage, and grinds the CPU for over half a day
<ali1234> that's exactly what happens when i try to connect it to my gmail account
<hyperair> and oh yeah chromium actually takes more RAM than firefox
<darkxst> I've never seen thunderbird get past 1GB
<hyperair> but firefox operates a hell lot slower
<hyperair> darkxst: you haven't opened big enough folders
<hyperair> my gmail's all mail folder made claws-mail rise to 500+MB
<darkxst> I only use it for IMAP accounts
<hyperair> yeah so was i
<hyperair> except for nntp
<darkxst> probably 10GB all up
<hyperair> anyway it was thunderbid that leaked like a sieve. firefox was mostly decent.
<tjaalton> sigh, so which package trumps the user settings like focus-follows-mouse on upgrades?
<tjaalton> it gets reset every now and then
<pitti> tjaalton: bug 1063617
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1063617 in Compiz 0.9.9 "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<pitti> it's ancient
<tjaalton> ahh, thanks
<tjaalton> yeah it is
<pitti> I have a couple of "gsettings set" commands in my "start my session" script
<tjaalton> huh, now I lost my desktop grid
<tjaalton> marked fix released
<tjaalton> but I'm on trusty
<seb128> larsu, bug #1277370
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277370 in evince (Ubuntu) "Now used Aiatana design blocks Evince accessibility usage if the current session is not Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277370
<Laney> HMM!
<seb128> Laney, HMM?
<Laney> getting a partial upgrade that I think is mir/xorg
<larsu> Laney: morning!
<Laney> did you see that?
<Laney> o hai
<seb128> yes
<Laney> also
<Laney> happyaron: E: Unable to locate package libreoffice-help-en-us
<Laney> E: config/hooks/100-ubuntukylin.chroot failed (exit non-zero). You should check for errors.
<seb128> it wants to uninstall the old soname version
<Laney> aaaaaaand
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : Breaks: kde-config-touchpad (< 0.8.1-2~) but 0.8.1-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Laney> kubuntu
<Laney> today's image build failures
<tjaalton> uh
<seb128> ok, so all good
<Laney> :P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> happy friday desktopers btw!
<Laney> oh yeah!
<tjaalton> tgif
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: you too!
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<happyaron> Laney: got it, added to my list...
<Laney> happyaron: I think they got renamed or removed or something?
<pitti> much better than today's live CD, anyway -- compiz/unity are b0rked
<Laney> hey pitti
<pitti> no panel, no launcher, no window decorations
<pitti> ctrl+alt+t (terminal) and nautilus work, though
<Laney> sounds like the protobuf problem
<happyaron> Laney: maybe, first day back from holiday and still catching up, :)
<Laney> pitti: does it have the newest libprotobuf8?
<pitti> ah no, -7ubuntu1
<Laney> nod
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ is from today
<pitti> and yet http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.manifest is old
<Laney> the isos look old
<pitti> oh right, amd64+mac is from today, but not the others
<Laney> I wonder why this is
<Laney> perhaps something was disabled for the point release
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/pending/ are current
<pitti> yep, failures on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/
<Laney> oh, I always forget about that
<Laney> i don't understand the failure
<pitti> I don't know exactly which tests are being looked at to promote an image to /current
<pitti> but it seems the health-check ones didn't even run for the 06 and 07 build?
<pitti> and they never succeeded anyway
<seb128> xnox,         if (g_strcmp0 (g_getenv ("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"), "GNOME") == 0
<seb128> ... upstream code
<seb128> else
<seb128> ... ubuntu change
<mpt> MacSlow, would it bother you at all if we switched to tracking Notify OSD bugs solely on the package <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd>, no longer on the project? <https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd>
<seb128> robert_ancell, sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall gnome-settings-daemon
<xnox> seb128: ack.
<xnox> robert_ancell: where is the ubuntu-settings-daemon branch?
<xnox> robert_ancell: such that i can use it.
<robert_ancell> xnox, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/unity and lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-settings-daemon/unity
<darkxst> Hey Laney
<Laney> hellllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<darkxst> hey seb128
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, can we land gnome-desktop transition next week? cant really wait on g-s-d fork, because we will just run out of time?
<pitti> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/trusty/gnome-settings-daemon/lp1265127/+merge/201995 sounds ok to me, any objection? darkxst replied to your question
<seb128> darkxst, that involves that new dbus service for screen resolution handling?
<seb128> pitti, looks fine to me, do you want to sponsor it?
<pitti> seb128: yes
 * pitti resolves conflicts as another versino got uploaded in between, but it's trivial
<darkxst> seb128, yes, but its largely the same code moved to a different place
<seb128> pitti, danke
<darkxst> pitti, that MP is several weeks old now
<seb128> darkxst, well, it's an infrastructure change, replacing a library by a dbus service
<pitti> darkxst: yes, I didn't blame you :)
<seb128> darkxst, did you sort out of the config migration question?
<darkxst> seb128, I dont think that is worth the effort
<darkxst> it would quite some work to make configs migrate and most people don't even use them
<darkxst> the ones that do, have to reconfigure just once
<seb128> I'm not convinced that transition is something we should do before the LTS...
<darkxst> seb128, it has too happen on way or the other
<seb128> "has to"
<darkxst> obviously you guys don't need it but we do
<seb128> not sure I agree with that, at least not this cycle
<seb128> darkxst, what do you need in the new version?
<pitti> I'm still baffled that upstream didn't provide a migration for configs -- how are distros  supposed to cope with that?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that's annoying
<pitti> well, it's more than that
<darkxst> seb128, well nothing specifically, but its more a case not spending the rest of the cycle backporting upstream fixes
<seb128> the new version changes quite some apis, it's going to force us to update code in g-s-d u-s-d gnome-screensaver colord
<seb128> there is the config migration issue
<seb128> then it's a new architecture/dbus service, it's basically untested for us
<seb128> that sounds like a risky change mid-cycle of a LTS
<darkxst> seb128, right I can  deal with the api changes
<seb128> thanks, but that doesn't resolve the other issues though
<darkxst> seb128, and really, its seems to becoming, wait on this, wait on that, oh you have now run out of time!
<darkxst> seb128, as much as I know you are trying to unblock these things for us, its just kinda frustrating at this point.
<seb128> darkxst, there are conflicting needs, and we are working on solving that, that's why we are doing unity-control-center/unity-settings-center
<seb128> but resources are what they are and it takes some time to get there
<seb128> sorry about that, but I just don't see a way around
<seb128> doing risky changes just before the LTS is not benefiting anyone I think
<darkxst> seb128, I am well aware of all that, but really until gnome-desktop3 is in a state it can be forked we still have a big pain point right ther]
<seb128> right, we have, I just don't see a way to resolve that in a non risky way before the LTS
<seb128> risky or costy
<pitti> well, if there is no migration path, how would you deal with the migration in ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> hmm, is display config really that critical? 90% probably don't even use it
<pitti> you mean the resoltion/monitor config? why would people not use that?
<darkxst> the 10% that do, can spend ~3secs reconfiguring
<MacSlow> mpt, that would be ok with me
<darkxst> pitti, because it just works perhaps? how many go and mess with config in that case?
<pitti> darkxst: I don't know numbers, I just know that on conferences pretty much everyone has to
<MacSlow> mpt, would this change only for NotifyOSD or for all packages in general?
<mpt> MacSlow, just NotifyOSD. It would match what the Touch-specific packages already do, for example.
<seb128> darkxst, what "just works"? configuration is a custom thing, my docked config turns off my laptop screen when I dock it for example
<pitti> darkxst: but yes, it certainly isn't an insurmountable pain, except that you have to re-configure with every device you already saw (monitors.xml is by device set, not a single configuration)
<MacSlow> mpt, only funny is that NotifyOSD isn't really touch-specific at all :)
<mpt> MacSlow, sure, that’s why I said “for example”. Ubiquity is another example.
<mpt> MacSlow, anyway, thanks, I’ll do the refiling on Tuesday.
<darkxst> seb128, that is a gsettings key atleast in shell, no reason that would change
<MacSlow> mpt, ok
<pitti> but really, why can't they leave in the old xml reading code for a cycle or two and do a live migration upstream?
<seb128> darkxst, are you sure? the config is currently in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<darkxst> seb128, was
<seb128> well, currently in Ubuntu
<seb128> we are talking about config migration
<seb128> so what we have and how we keep those configs working on upgrade
<darkxst> right, I get that
<robert_ancell> fginther, I'm confused by the Jenkins failures for u-c-c (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-control-center-trusty-amd64-ci/3/console). It's complaining about missing dependencies but I'm not sure if it's downloaded any of them
<Laney> seb128: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/169:20140207:20140115.1/6492/ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot/746509/
<Laney> :(((((((((((((
<seb128> Laney, what did you do?!
<Laney> bah!
<darkxst> seb128, go ahead and feel free to fork gnome-desktop3 as well ;)
<seb128> darkxst, it's less easy with a library...
<seb128> darkxst, with what library would we build e.g colord
<darkxst> seb128, I am working with upstream to move the important bits into gtk
<seb128> great
<darkxst> no idea what will happen with the bits that you guys are hanging on to though
<darkxst> seb128, upstream wants gnome-desktop to only be used gnome-shell essentially
<darkxst> which right now is really just the thumbnail module
<darkxst> (excluding the others that are reverted in ubuntu like background etc)
<seb128> darkxst, "only be used in" you mean?
<darkxst> either way surely you can see why I get frustated? my g-c-c patches from last cycle are still waiting to land, although now half are unnecessary
<seb128> yes, and as said I'm sorry about that
<seb128> I just don't have a magical solution for you
<darkxst> seb128, as in gnome-desktop should become a shared (private) library for gnome-shell, gdm, etc
<darkxst> as in no apps should depend on it
<darkxst> in which case it would be very easy for 'legacy' users to fork
<darkxst> for their needs
<robert_ancell> xnox, lp:~robert-ancell/indicator-network/network-manager
<xnox> robert_ancell: thanks!
 * darkxst is gone for the night ;)
<robert_ancell> fginther, could you set up Jenkins for lp:unity-settings-daemon
<robert_ancell> darkxst, bye
<seb128> Laney, $ LANG= LANGUAGE= LC_ALL=bu_GY.UTF-8 autopilot run ubuntu_system_settings
<qengho> didrocks: i think it's  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1250174
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1250174 in libdrm-2.4.23 (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in content::GpuWatchdogThread::DeliberatelyTerminateToRecoverFromHang()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> seb128, Laney, darkxst, bug 1277485
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277485 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) " [MIR] unity-settings-daemon" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277485
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> neat
<robert_ancell> seb128, Laney, please add any packages that need migration to bug 1277487
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277487 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Create Unity Settings Daemon so can remain on old GNOME Settings Daemon version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277487
<fginther> robert_ancell, I've added that to task list and should have it updated today. In the future, please contact the vanguard in #ubuntu-ci-eng as we are trying to share responsibility for these things among the team
<Laney> desrt: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/0001-Fix-tests-for-builddir-srcdir-by-setting-G_TEST_-SRC.patch
<Laney> seb128: just tried, it passed for me here
 * seb128 shakes fist at Laney
<Laney> :((((((
<seb128> you want to make me debug that one, don't you!
<desrt> Laney: pushed
<desrt> but there are more distcheck issues now.... msvc stuff :(
<Laney> messy buckets
<Laney> :(
<desrt> srsly.
<Laney> larsu: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=706065 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=712208 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=712628 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=675008
<ubot2`> Debian bug 706065 in libvte-2.90-common "libvte-2.90-common: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh is not sourced by interactive shells" [Normal,Open]
<ubot2`> Debian bug 712208 in libvte-2.90-common "gnome-terminal: New tab is always opened in home directory (instead of working directory)" [Normal,Open]
<ubot2`> Debian bug 712628 in libvte-2.90-common "gnome-terminal: ctrl-shift-n doesn't keep directory" [Normal,Open]
<ubot2`> Debian bug 675008 in bash "bash: should handle /etc/bashrc.d (or similar) for non-login interactive shell" [Wishlist,Open]
<mterry> jdstrand, if my app asks policykit about a certain permission, but apparmor denies the request, what does that look like to my app?  (would apparmor ever deny a policykit authentication check?)
<jdstrand> mterry: hey. so, the app is either going to use pkexec or talk to the service over dbus which then prompts the user
<mterry> jdstrand, in my case, my app is pkcheck itself
<jdstrand> mterry: with pkexec, if the policy doesn't allow using it, you'll get the denial
<jdstrand> mterry: with talking over dbus, if the policy doesn't allow the dbus communication, you'll get a denial (the server won't ever get the message)
<jdstrand> mterry: in either case, you'll know if apparmor is blocking you by looking in /var/log/syslog (note, not *kern.log or dmesg-- dbus denial necessarily have to go to syslog)
<mterry> jdstrand, so it will look like a normal polkit denial to my app?
<jdstrand> mterry: when you say 'pkcheck itself', what are you talking about?
<mterry> jdstrand, I have an autopilot test that uses pkcheck on a certain NetworkManager permission as an integration check (to make sure that the session is marked active by logind/lightdm).
<mterry> jdstrand, on Touch it works fine
<robert_ancell> fginther, will do, thansk
<mterry> jdstrand, on Desktop, it says permission for that pkcheck is denied, but we can't figure out why
<mterry> jdstrand, I was wondering if it could be some weird apparmor thing
<jdstrand> mterry: ewll, with my example, in the former case, (pkexec), the app would get EPERM, in the latter (dbus denial), the app gets DBus AccessDenied
<jdstrand> mterry: the dbus denial will mention AppArmor in the message (and you'll see the message in syslog)
<mterry> jdstrand, hmm, so I'd have to dig into pkcheck and see how it handles those error cases, to see if that's likely.  But I could check the syslog..
<mterry> fginther, ^
<jdstrand> mterry: yes, check syslog
<mterry> fginther, did we look at syslog for apparmor messages yet?
<jdstrand> if there is no denial there, it isn't apparmor. plus, the app would have to be confined for it to be affected by apparmor any way
<jdstrand> (well... technically that might not have to be the case, but in Ubuntu with how we confine things it is)
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, was your most recent test under a fresh unity session after installing the g-s-d from the ppa?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Yes
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, does pressing alt+f work properly?
<seb128> larsu, wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/3.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/3410817/+files/file-roller_3.4.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: You mean it opens the first menu on the panel and not the decoration, right?
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, yes
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Yes, that is working correctly.
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4789846/+files/file-roller_3.6.1.1-0ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, dbus-send --session --dest=org.gnome.Shell --print-reply /org/gnome/Shell org.gnome.Shell.GrabAccelerator string:'<Control>a' uint32:0
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, then dbus-monitor member=AcceleratorActivated
<attente_> then ctrl+a
<mterry> jdstrand, thanks btw!  it probably isn't apparmor, just clutching at straws at this point
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6891649
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, have you run the tests in your current session?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Not this exact same session.  I can try it now.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Same failure
<jdstrand> np
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: I need to step away for a little bit.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ok, np
<qengho> robru: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage
<qengho> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/trusty-working   debian/patches/\d-.*
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Hey, I'm back if you need me to do any more debugging.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, hi
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, after running the AP tests, can you do 'dbus-monitor member=AcceleratorActivated' then try shift+ctrl+alt+a?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Sure
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: dbus-monitor has no output when I hit shift+ctrl+alt+a
<attente_> dbus-send --session --dest=org.gnome.Shell --print-reply /org/gnome/Shell org.gnome.Shell.GrabAccelerator string:'<Shift><Control><Alt>a' uint32:0
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, I did that
<attente_> 'dbus-monitor member=AcceleratorActivated' again
<ChrisTownsend> Ok
<attente_> any output on shift+control+alt+a?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: No, nothing
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, what was the output of the dbus-send call?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6891915
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, your compiz is trunk, right?
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, nvm i guess it must be if alt+f works for you
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: It's compiz from the daily-build PPA that was published on 1/28.
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: That definitely includes your Compiz changes.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ok
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, do you have any shortcuts set for switching keyboard layouts?
<attente_> in the text entry panel of g-c-c?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Not that I know of.  I'll look though.
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Just the Super+Space and Shift+Super+SPace.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ok
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, just to cover all bases: apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Installed: 3.8.6.1-0ubuntu4ppa1
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, sorry, let me think some more, i'm short on ideas for things we can try
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: Ok, just ping me when you want me to try something.  It's a mystery to me as well since it works for you and Trevinho.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, you mentioned you had another application running called Terminator?
<ChrisTownsend> attente_: It's a terminal emulator.  I also ran this with Terminator closed and just using gnome-terminal with the same results.
<attente_> ChrisTownsend, ah, ok
<mterry> dobey, so with ubuntu-purchase-service, any app that can talk to the service can buy stuff?  What's the process like?
<dobey> mterry: it's a service that launches the UI to purchase something. it's only used on touch at the moment and you can only buy apps at the moment
<mterry> dobey, so it's not an insta-buy?  Still requires user interaction before final purchase?
<dobey> mterry: it opens a window/overlay with the web view for confirming the purchase. purchases are not automatable
<mterry> cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-02-09
<slomo> Laney: did you forget to push the libtoolize changes to other things on pkg-gstreamer?
<slomo> oh well, i'll do it for the remaining ones :)
<Laney> slomo: which ones?
<Laney> I *thought* I did it for all of them
<Laney> or maybe I only did it for the actual gst things and forgot everything else
<slomo> Laney: you forgot base :)
<slomo> everything else i looked at now was done
<Laney> ah, sorry
<slomo> np :)
<xnox> Laney: want to chat about gst wrt. faad and h264parse ?
<xnox> Laney: so for touch we want to pull those two from bad, but nothing else.
<xnox> I'd rather not split out those two into a "complete new gst split" cause that's a pain.
<xnox> We could move them to good, but that's also a crazy delta to maintain.
<xnox> so i was thinking to copy those two into additional binary package, and declare that it provides the h264parse/faad.
<xnox> i think even without twiddling shlibs to do alternative package depends, it will be sufficient for ubuntu touch.
<xnox> shall i make a pull request for evaluation?
<Laney> xnox: i'll be at work on tuesday, let's talk about it then
<Laney> in the meantime you can ask r_salveti and jhodapp what is actually needed
<desrt> Laney: escaped the suction?
<Laney> desrt: never underestimate the power of east coast trains
<desrt> good job
<Laney> trust you made it back okay
<desrt> yup
<desrt> good flights
<Laney> superb
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-02
<robert_ancell> furkan, short answer - if the patch is good then yes
<robert_ancell> furkan, does the upstream nautilus have the issue or is it in the removed code you talked about? If it does affect upstream it's better to get it accepted there first then bring the change back as a patch for Ubuntu.
<robert_ancell> furkan, the full policy for getting changes into 14.04 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates. This sort of change would fall under "Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch"
<furkan> robert_ancell: great, thanks
<furkan> robert_ancell: i found a series of upstream patches in nautilus which remove nautilus' wallpaper-drawing functionality
<robert_ancell> furkan, yeah, they don't need that anymore as they use mutter instead I believe
<furkan> robert_ancell: basically instead of drawing the wallpaper it draws a transparent background, and gnome-shell is left to draw the background
<furkan> robert_ancell: considering that in ubuntu, lightdm draws the wallpaper at the login screen, does that mean that nautilus shouldn't have to draw it anymore in ubuntu either? i was going to try applying the same patches to ubuntu nautilus to see if it works
<robert_ancell> furkan, I don't know if compiz does the right thing if we stop nautilus drawing it. That change is likely to be harder to SRU though.
<furkan> robert_ancell: what i was going to try doing before i found those upstream patches was to run both gnome-control-center and nautilus in a debugger, and see how they both draw the wallpaper - because gnome-control-center draws it properly but nautilus doesn't (basically when you change the wallpaper in gnome-control-center it's fine, but then when you restart the computer it's incorrect because
<furkan> nautilus redraws it)
<furkan> they both use include the same library from libgnome, gnome-bg.h, to update the wallpaper of course
<furkan> so i thought it might just be the parameters that nautilus passes into the function that might be incorrect
<furkan> robert_ancell: oh and i confirmed that nautilus is the issue, because after updating the wallpaper in gnome-control-center, all i have to do to mess it up again is shut down nautilus by calling "nautilus -q" in a terminal, and then relaunching it, and then the background gets redrawn incorrectly
<robert_ancell> furkan, nice debugging
<mlankhorst> morning!
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Would you like to review https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/mir/provide-event-fd/+merge/247794 at your leisure and check that it matches your demanding specifications?
<desrt> tmpRAOF: can you show me a diff of the change?
<tmpRAOF> desrt: That MP has the only client API change in it; do you want a diff of all the Mir internal bits?
<desrt> tmpRAOF: this MP has massive diffs touching dozens of files...
<desrt> including the server
<tmpRAOF> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10011503/ is the API diff
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> tmpRAOF: contains a small docs bug, but otherwise looks good
<desrt> you mention mir_connection_get_fd() in the docs, but that got renamed
<tmpRAOF> Oh, what's the doc bug?
<tmpRAOF> Hah, yes.
<tmpRAOF> Ta.
<desrt> also: it could be made a bit more clear (and i assume it is the case?) that the mir_connected_callback() will be called when i call dispatch?
<tmpRAOF> You're correct, yes.
<desrt> it's also not clear if i own (ie: am responsible for closing) the returned fd
<tmpRAOF> Indeed.
<tmpRAOF> Fair chop.
<tmpRAOF> I presume you're happy with ‘you don't own the fd’?
<desrt> something like "the fd is owned by the connect and will be closed by it.  do not close the fd for yourself."
<tmpRAOF> Yeah.
<mardy> hi! I'm trying unity8 on a Lenovo Ideapad s3-10t, and all I get is a mouse cursor on a black screen
<willcooke> mardy, I think the logs are ~/.cache/upstart/
<mardy> the unity8-dash.log is filled with "Ubuntu Platform API: unable to load selected module. -- Aborting"
<mardy> willcooke: ^
<desrt> tmpRAOF: one more concern: when precisely is the fd good for?
<desrt> until _i_ close the connection?
<seb128> mardy, try installing ubuntu-application-api2-test and see if that fixes it?
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Yup. Until the end of mir_connection_release.
<desrt> cool.  seems like what i expect.
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Oh - so, it currently interacts badly with mir_*_sync calls (ie: they don't do their own dispatch, so if you're single-threaded and you call *_sync you'll deadlock). How much do you care about that?
<seb128> good morning desktopers btw
<desrt> tmpRAOF: hmm.  we current create_surface_sync
<desrt> also swap_buffers_sync, release_sync, etc. etc.
<desrt> so yes.  probably will be a problem :)
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Ok. So I'll do the bit whereby the _sync calls will automatically dispatch() until the call returns.
<desrt> ....
<desrt> please don't do that
<desrt> that's very scary
<desrt> this is more or less mainloop recursion and it will cause _very_ strange problems
<seb128> larsu, Laney, Trevinho, so, after the recent vivid update, bamf doesn't match my nautilus to its icon anymore but add a "?" to the panel/alt-tab instead
<desrt> like if i get an event handler being called nested from within the code that someone called gtk_window_show() or something
<desrt> this is madness
<Trevinho> seb128: I think larsu fixed it as well, there's just a little change to do
<tmpRAOF> Yeah, that was what I was afraid of.
<seb128> Trevinho, when is the fix landing? ;-)
<larsu> Trevinho: I did?
<Trevinho> larsu: wasn't https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/bamf/fixup-gtk-application-matching/+merge/247975 ?
<tmpRAOF> desrt: So, your constraints are (1) please make *_sync work, and (2) please make sure nothing else gets dispatched while in a *_sync call. This seems sensible, and annoying.
<desrt> tmpRAOF: sounds like you might need to do some queue reordering?
<larsu> Trevinho: might be - I thought that was unrelated...
<tmpRAOF> desrt: Posssssibly. Certainly if you mix async and sync calls we'll need to defer any outstanding callbacks from async calls.
<desrt> tmpRAOF: yes.  please.
<darkxst> hey seb128, totem with menu patch is on gnome3 ppa, can you try out it
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3/+build/6771128
<seb128> darkxst, hey, good
<seb128> darkxst, I didn't look into details but Laney mentionned that the new version needs grilo?
<seb128> mardy, got it to work?
<darkxst> seb128, I patched that already it just needs the MIR 1394731
<darkxst> bug 1394731 which is approved pending split
<ubot5> bug 1394731 in grilo-plugins (Ubuntu) "[MIR] grilo-plugins" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394731
<seb128> great
<darkxst> also bug 1416617
<ubot5> bug 1416617 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] appstream-glib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416617
<mardy> seb128: sorry, was in a meeting. No, but now the error message is different ("connection to Mir server failed..."), I'll check if unity8 is running
<mardy> seb128: so, there is no unity8 running (only unity-system-compositor), and no fresh unity8 logs
<darkxst> seb128, atleast I made tracker support optional, it does require various other grilo-plugins as mentioned in the MIR
<mardy> Saviq: Hi! I'm trying the unity8 session on the Ideapad s3-10t, but unity8 is not running
<mardy> Saviq: and I don't see any logs in ~/.cache/upstart/ for unity8
<mardy> Saviq: any hints on how to debug it?
<seb128> mardy, I replied to you earlier
<seb128> mardy, did you try what I suggested?
<mardy> seb128: yep: now the error message is different ("connection to Mir server failed...")
 * seb128 looks at Laney
<seb128> notify-osd-icons in a silo man!
<pitti> hey seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! alors je suis un peu fatigué
<seb128> pitti, tu es rentré chez toi ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, la dernière nuit
<pitti> j'ai prendu le train à 18:25 de Bruxelles
<pitti> seb128: votre sprint commence maintenant, no ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, ce matin
<pitti> seb128: SVP, dis des salutations à didrocks, je ne poudrais pas dire au revoir hier
<pitti> didrocks: oh, tu es ici -- ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, done
<didrocks> pitti: pas de problème! oui, on ne s'est pas croisé :)
<didrocks> bien rentré apparemment ? :)
<seb128> brb
<pitti> didrocks: oui, tout va bien :)
<Laney> seb128: adding https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/telephony-service/humanity-not-gnome/+merge/248128 to that landing
<Laney> oh
<Laney> you already publisheD!!!!!
<Laney> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laney> huh
<Laney> why doesn't the assign silo page work?
<Laney> maybe because there's a conflict
<Laney> (can't upload it because of that, oh well)
<larsu> Saviq: we usually use lower-case for enum values in gsettings. The usage-mode key in com.canonical.Unity8 expects upper case - care for a patch or is this already API?
<Saviq> larsu, it's not an API, and not meant to be - it's gonna go away completely
<Saviq> larsu, so I wouldn't care much about this
<larsu> Saviq: gsettings is an API
<larsu> Saviq: apps crash if a schema is not installed or a key is missing
<Saviq> larsu, no apps are supposed to use this
<Saviq> larsu, it's a temporary solution
<larsu> Saviq: I know what you mean. Just saying that you should treat it like a function in a public header file
<Saviq> larsu, sure, I'll just delete it when we're not using it ;)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I didn't include because that component is already in a silo
<Laney> oh well
<didrocks> pitti: did you see bug #1417059? Do you think there is any reason that the default (after bootchart fork) is /sbin/init instead of systemd real path?
<ubot5> bug 1417059 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-bootchart runs /sbin/init rather than systemd init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417059
<didrocks> pitti: I don't think you can run systemd-bootchart without systemd, no journal, no /run/log…
<didrocks> and no timestamp
<pitti> didrocks: I just saw the bug mail indeed (set the bug to triaged/low)
<didrocks> pitti: I guess I'll just cook an upstream patch changing the #define to /lib or /usr/lib… ?
<pitti> didrocks: correct; I guess it should just run lib/systemd/init (well, the rootlibdir you actually configured of course)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ok, will do that after lunch
<pitti> didrocks: might be a nice exercise for seb128 :)
<didrocks> run seb128, run! :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I'm happy to do it
<pitti> seb128: btw, you can get a really crappy, but at least somewhat useful bootchart with "systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/boot.svg
<pitti> it's mostly useless for actually fixing things, but it's what you can get without actually polling and changing the boot
<seb128> pitti, I did a bootchart by changing /sbin/init by hand
<pitti> ah, or that
<pitti> seb128: apt install systemd-sysv :)
<seb128> yeah, I should do that
<pitti> seb128: aside from NFS, juju, and maas everything ought to work now
<pitti> larsu: I fixed the failed ifup@ stuff, BTW (in -7ubuntu1)
<seb128> pitti, chart on my slow inspiron laptop is http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart-20150202-1145.svg
<seb128> it's far from being maxed out on cpu or io
<seb128> dunno why
<didrocks> pitti: \o/ one more successful systemctl status after upgrade then!
<seb128> like there is a 1.6s gap before mount
<larsu> pitti: cool, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: do you have a "sudo journalctl -b -o short-monotonic"? I wonder what's going on at that time
 * pitti hasn't looked at bootcharts at all so far
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10014043/
<pitti> [    4.633670] ubuntu-Inspiron-3138 systemd[1]: Inserted module 'autofs4'
<pitti> [    7.088656] ubuntu-Inspiron-3138 systemd[1]: Cannot add dependency job for unit powerd.service, ignoring: Unit lxc-android-config.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we are discussing this
<pitti> hm, nothing happens in between there; that might need another boot with "debug"?
<pitti> (powerd.service ought to fail quickly)
<seb128> desrt, food time
<seb128> pitti, need to go for lunch, bbiab
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, just the dep isn't there, the lookup should be quick
<seb128> $$
<seb128> ups
<pitti> €€!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> put my other laptop on the keyboard of this one :-)
<pitti> haha; no cat this time?
<seb128> not this time :-)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10014758/ log in debug
<seb128> [    6.709249] ubuntu-Inspiron-3138 systemd[1]: Failed to load configuration for clamav-daemon.service: No such file or directory
<seb128> [    6.709271] ubuntu-Inspiron-3138 systemd[1]: Failed to load configuration for mysql.service: No such file or directory
<seb128> [    6.709292] ubuntu-Inspiron-3138 systemd[1]: Failed to load configuration for postgresql.service: No such file or directory
<seb128> wth with those?
<seb128> I never installed those things on my system
<seb128> oh, I guess that's from /etc/init.d/exim4
<seb128> Should-Start lists those
<pitti> yeah, so that's just cosmetical
<seb128> well, that laptop has a slow rational disk
<seb128> so maybe it's just spending time trying to poke for those missing services?
<pitti> it seems to need 0.6 alone to read sysvinit rc links in /etc..
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, slow, investigating something else ATM in #u-touch)
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I'm looking at different issues as well
<seb128> also the bootchart is very low priority
<xnox> seb128: que re:bootchart?
<seb128> xnox, ?
<xnox> seb128: imho we should unblacklist sync of bootchart2, and resolve the pygui binary name conflict in bootchart
<xnox> seb128: "also the bootchart is very low priority"
<seb128> xnox, well, I mean optimizing boot under systemd
<seb128> first get it to work
<seb128> then optimize
<pitti> bug 1353587
<ubot5> bug 1353587 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "superseded by systemd-bootchart, remove after switching to systemd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353587
<pitti> xnox: ^
<xnox> seb128: and hasn't the bootchart been merged into systemd?
<seb128> xnox, yeah, I used systemd-bootchart
<pitti> I think he meant "boot speed", not necessaril "get the bootchart to work" -- that's easy :)
<seb128> xnox, I just have a gap in my boot which I was trying to figure out
<xnox> oh, ok.
<xnox> pitti: why remove bootchart (1 / original)? it's the one that works with upstart, and we will have machines running upstart in 16.04, at least those that upgrade from 14.04
<xnox> pitti: we can only, realistically remove bootchart in 16.10
<pitti> xnox: well, "eventually"
<didrocks> eventually \o/
<pitti> xnox: we can retitle to s/after switching to systemd/after removing upstart/?
<xnox> pitti: i made it so
<Laney> cd ubuntulog
<Laney> umm
<pitti> no such file or directory
<Laney> ls ...
<Laney> CTRL D CTRL D
 * Laney runs
<xnox> ls: cannot access ...: No such file or directory
<ogra_> "..." no such directory
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i'm to slo
<ogra_> w
<Laney> echo cake > ogra
<ogra_> omnomnom
 * xnox was expecting unknown IOCTL or some such =)
<Laney> ogra < xnox
<ogra_> uuuh !
<xnox> xnox
<xnox> Permission denied
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> sudo!
<ogra_> E: sorry, can not write to ROM
<xnox> apparmor deny
 * pitti shakes his head and does "cd /kitchen; more lunch" instead
<willcooke> bregma, coming to talk to you about focus stealing
<pitti> err, ubuntu-themes in the train? is that even being used in the train?
<pitti> err, on touch?
<pitti> we need to drop libmagickcore5-extra build dep
<Laney> train isn't only touch things
<seb128> pitti, yes it is on touch, ubuntu-mobile-icons is built from there
<smallfoot-> Why is gnome-screensaver (3.6.1) and gnome-system-monitor (3.4.2) and gnome-system-log (3.9.90) so old? Why not 3.14?
<desrt> smallfoot-: gnome-screensaver is no longer maintained upstream
<pitti> there is no newer gnome-screensaver
<desrt> hi pitti :)
<desrt> missing you in .be
<smallfoot-> ah, I see, that explains it
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: good.  having a decent sprint so far
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/3.14.1-1
<desrt> except that i'm sick :(
<smallfoot-> How about gnome-system-monitor and gnome-system-log tho?
<seb128> g-s-m is updated in vivid ^
<pitti> smallfoot-: new system-monitor is in -proposed, but regresses; ses bug 1261608
<ubot5> bug 1261608 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "New version uses CSD and doesn't work well under Unity" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261608
<smallfoot-> g-s-m is 3.9.90 not 3.14 in vivid
<smallfoot-> pitti, ah thanks
<pitti> g-s-log> no idea
<smallfoot-> I see
<seb128> gnome-system-log has no newer upstream
<seb128> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-system-log/
<smallfoot-> really nice to see vivid has new gnome-terminal which was terribly old in utopic
<smallfoot-> It would be nice if the xwayland package were updated, because it contains a bug
<willcooke> bregma, can you point me to that tool for changing the focus stealing setting, and roughly where that setting is located in the tool?  I'm going to try changing it on my desktop and see what breaks
<bregma> willcooke, CCSM, general settings
<willcooke> bregma, thx
<smallfoot-> Please update Chrome (from 39 to 40) and Firefox (from 34 to 35) in Vivid
<ogra_> smallfoot-, no need to request that, work on these packages usually starts immediately when there is a new upstream
 * pitti hugs seb128, our latest systemd hacker :)
<seb128> smallfoot-, by "upgrade" you mean "downgrade"?
<smallfoot-> ogra_, oh, upstream in debian?
<seb128> smallfoot-, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/36.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> smallfoot-, can you check launchpad before asking for things that already happened?
<ogra_> smallfoot-, these packages dont come from debian in ubuntu i think
<smallfoot-> seb128, in repository, its only 34
<seb128> smallfoot-, I just gave you the url of the current version
<seb128> it's in the repository
<ricotz> seb128, 36 is stuck in proposed
<seb128> ricotz, I know, proposed is part of the archive technically :-)
<ricotz> which is not suppose to be used ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> still those questions are not useful
<seb128> when something is proposed it's clearly being worked on
<smallfoot-> I see
<ricotz> yeah i know
<smallfoot-> proposed is 36b2, but latest is 36b5
<seb128> that's going nowhere
<seb128> work is ongoing on those updates, please be patient
<seb128> or help resolving issues by sending patches :-)
<ogra_> +1
<ricotz> smallfoot-, simply look for an ppa if you need it
<smallfoot-> I don't *need* it
<ogra_> you could help make it build on arm64, ppc and ppc64el ... that would speed it up ;)
<ricotz> smallfoot-, ok, then you need to wait for the arch-specific build-failures to be resolved
<smallfoot-> I see
<ricotz> ogra_, or cheat like done with libreoffice ;)
<smallfoot-> Will vivid have LibreOffice 4.4?
<ricotz> it already has
<smallfoot-> oh, it already has
<smallfoot-> nice
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice FYI
<ogra_> (works for every ubuntu source package ... )
<smallfoot-> and I saw PHP 5.6 in -proposed..... vivid is looking to be a great release
<smallfoot-> It would be nice if the xwayland package were updated, because it contains a bug
<didrocks> smallfoot-: I guess you need to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Maintaining_Ubuntu :)
 * seb128 hugs pitti back, thanks for the review
<pitti> seb128: my pleasure :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, did you start looking at that clickable header u-s-s issue yet? pmcgowan assigned to you but I was just starting changing it, can do it if you want
<kenvandine> seb128, i didn't
<pmcgowan> seb128, sorry you are everywhere
<seb128> kenvandine, want me to do it?
<pmcgowan> :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, lol, I'm not :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, please do!
<kenvandine> i need to start working on trust sessions in content-hub
<seb128> pmcgowan, you did most of the work btw, you could go the extra mile and submit a mp if you want :-)
 * seb128 test build that change
<pmcgowan> seb128, heh, not really set up for that
<seb128> pmcgowan, k, no worry :-)
<willcooke> desrt, just going through my notes from earlier - you were flagged to open a bug for a spinny cursor
<pitti> haha! we stole seb128 for maintaining systemd! http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=6e1bf7ab998e
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, danke schön :-)
<larsu> party at the hackfest
<larsu> seb128: s/ //
<pmcgowan> seb128, that same symptom with the listitem is in other places as well, like About page
<seb128> pmcgowan, where in about?
<seb128> pmcgowan, the software and legal label don't react to tap here
<pmcgowan> seb128, all the info fields like phone number
<pmcgowan> guess they arent headers
<seb128> pmcgowan, yeah, different issue
<pmcgowan> but they react
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> loosk the same
<pmcgowan> ks
<seb128> it's a toolkit thing
<pmcgowan> seb128, they are still listitems without that flag set
<pmcgowan> seb128, thats a qml thing afaik
<seb128> we shouldn't have to set that flag on every item
<seb128> there is a uitk bug from mpt about that
<seb128> pmcgowan, the issue is mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1242666
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1242666 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Standalone labels as an element distinct from group headers" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> pmcgowan, right bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1362305
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362305 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Listitems without actions shouldn't animate on click events" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> seb128, just wondering if we inherit the default from qt, but either way we can do what we need
<seb128> pmcgowan, yeah, it just doesn't make sense to set that default on every listitem, the widget should just do it
<Noskcaj_> Laney: Any reason you didn't just use my branch for gnome-system-monitor
<Noskcaj_> ?
<Noskcaj_> I'd not proposed the merge because there was an existing theme issue at the time
<Laney> Noskcaj_: no sorry, I just didn't notice it
<Noskcaj_> fair enough
<Noskcaj_> While you're here, and progress on my MOTU application?
<Laney> no further information
<Laney> If I were you I'd try pinging the people who haven't voted directly
<Laney> in public probably ;-)
<Noskcaj_> ok
 * Laney goes to bed, night!
<Noskcaj_> bye
<mlankhorst> Well I managed to get sick on my way back, or when I got back..
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-03
<furkan> nautilus is harder than i thought to debug... i think i was overly ambitious in thinking i could fix this bug :(
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> willcooke: thanks for reminder
<willcooke> mlankhorst, morning
<willcooke> mlankhorst, the Xmir changes/features that were discussed yesterday with Robert(?) - what's your thoughts on how long that will take?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, we're hoping to start pulling the various parts together from all over later on today
<willcooke> mlankhorst, also - do I need to download the Xmir bin from your web server, or is the PPA version ok?
<mlankhorst> willcooke: ppa is fine
<willcooke> mlankhorst, thx
<mpt> Is there an equivalent of “ubuntu-bug” for attaching the relevant info to an existing bug report? “ubuntu-bug --help” doesn’t give any clues
<mpt> Ah, it’s apport-collect
<darkxst> mpt, apport-collect
<mpt> Snap :-)
<mpt> (but thanks)
<darkxst> mpt, my messages have to travel a long way!
<mpt> That’s true, at least 11000 km to get to me
<darkxst> mpt, yep which for physics says it should take fuck all time, assuming most stuff is light in fibres, but yet I get the fun of trying to type with 5secs latency sometimes ;(
<darkxst> (when sshing to far off servers)
<mpt> darkxst, this reminds me of the case of the university department that couldn’t send e-mail to anyone more than 500 miles away. <http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html>
<darkxst> mpt,  our uni uses google email, surely that is not the problem
<darkxst> local dominate ISP on the other hand, no so sure
<willcooke> qengho, smooth scrolling in Chromium - it's really nice!  Any reason we couldn't/shouldn't turn it on by default?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, are you free for a Hangout now?
<mlankhorst> I'm sick :/
<willcooke> mlankhorst, can we quiz you over IRC quick?
<mlankhorst> sure
<bregma> mlankhorst, we just need a couple of things
<bregma> (1) where is the xmir source you're building from?
<mlankhorst> I maintain the patches in quilt, so basically what's in the ppa is the source
<mlankhorst> git's done on top of that to version the quilt patches, but if you want to send me patches just add them as a separate patch from the xmir standalone patch please so I can apply it :)
<bregma> ok
<bregma> (2) we need surface resize propagation for our demo, if I could get you and duflu to talk about this today it would make me happy
<mlankhorst> for rootless you mean?
<bregma> mlankhorst, yes
<mlankhorst> I think it should propogate, if it doesn't it's a bug..
<seb128> seb128
<seb128> Jai1C000lpwd
<seb128> sh demomir
<seb128> Jai1C000lpwd
<seb128> vi demomir
<seb128> :q!
<seb128> :q!
<willcooke> nothing to see here
<Laney> #FAIL
<seb128> sudo restart lightdm
<seb128> sudo restart systgemcl lightdm
<Trevinho> LOL
<willcooke> seb128, please buy something on your credit card
<darkxst> or * sudo restart seb128
<bregma> mlankhorst, is there a project in Launchpad for XMir?  A place we can file bugs?
<darkxst> heh that seemed to have worked!
<Laney> darkxst: what would you say if I told you we were thinking about going to gtk 3.15?
<Laney> (mainly because overlay scrollbars upstream)
<darkxst> Laney, not even sure why you are asking that, ofc I would say yeas
<Laney> jus' checkin
<mlankhorst> bregma: not right now
<darkxst> Laney, ok fine here, have noticed some theme bugs though while testing totem menu's
<Laney> on unity?
<darkxst> yeh
<seb128> lalala
 * seb128 haz new pwd!
<mlankhorst> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTHhwvTJyMU
<larsu> seb128: is it 'lalala'?
<seb128> DAMN
<seb128> I 'ate you
<seb128> ;p
<Laney> om nom
<darkxst> Laney, though I was running jhbuilds of gtk 3.15 in a VM running unity
<Laney> will keep a look out
<Laney> the only thing I noticed so far i https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=07fe194eb60aa9ec2eacdafdb4ba6ac91a636f34
<Laney> is
<seb128> Laney, can I get a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/new-nm-build/+merge/248346
<willcooke> Not having much luck with Xmir on my phone today
<willcooke> Xmir loads ok, but then running for example xeyes causes Xmir to disappear from the screen, but it is still running
<mlankhorst> hmm..
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-control-center/clean-deprecations-warnings/+merge/248354 :-)
<mlankhorst> I'll poke at it more tomorrow then
<willcooke> mlankhorst, thx
 * davmor2 lends mlankhorst his poking stick http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130608205126/finalfantasy/images/b/b4/Type-0_Lance.png :)
<mlankhorst> ow
<davmor2> no idea how I manage to break so much
<mlankhorst> perhaps with such a large poking stick?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, are you aware of issues between n-m and ofono in vivid/desktop?
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=720489 looks like a bug for desrt
<ubot5> Gnome bug 720489 in gio "crash in rate_limiter_free" [Critical,New]
<mitya57> larsu: hi, Alberts has a fix that makes CSD windows resizable, can you look at it?
<mitya57> https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/ubuntu-themes/csd-window-shadow-and-resize-area/+merge/248349
<larsu> mitya57: I told you before, I won't merge this until compiz has GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS
<larsu> and windows are resizable for me right now
<larsu> they aren't when I add the shadow
<larsu> should probably also set the csd class
 * larsu comments
<mitya57> larsu: sorry, I didn't remember that you told me about it
<larsu> no worries
<mitya57> resizing does not work for me with the current code on metacity/gnome-shell
<larsu> mitya57: ah, right. Still, we can't break default unity to fix this
<Laney> however this bug is being worked on
<Laney> we've been abusing the relevant developer ;-)
<mitya57> I wonder if it's possible to get fancy close/minimize/maximize buttons on CSD windows
<larsu> I have been wondering that myself
<larsu> I think it should be doable
<mitya57> GTK+ Inspector says that those buttons have only "button" and "titlebutton" classes
<mitya57> There should be something else to make each button unique
<larsu> not each button, but the close button
<larsu> unless we want to not use icons for those buttons, but complete pixmaps
<larsu> which I guess is what we're doing now`
<larsu> ?
<mitya57> Oh, is the close button just window-close-symbolic from the theme?
<mitya57> Looks like it is
<mitya57> But symbolic icons can't be colored :(
<larsu> yes they can
<desrt> ...ish
<larsu> desrt, mitya57: http://i.imgur.com/WJy12BW.png
<mitya57> But that is just one color, we can't have black cross in orange circle, can we?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> you can have 4 colours
<desrt> and they are all decided by the theme (css)
<desrt> the main colour (which is defined as equal to the same colour as text), plus three others used to show 'success' 'warning' and 'fail'
<desrt> (typically green yellow and red)
<mitya57> Nice
<larsu> desrt: not even that, we just need to set a background color on the background
<larsu> and you can't set those colors from css, btw
<seb128> cyphermox, there? I've nm/bt issue, could use your wisdom :-)
<cyphermox> what's up?
<cyphermox> if you say nm/bt, do you mean using a bluetooth device for DUN (network connection) ?
<cyphermox> I overheard it might be broken in gnome-bluetooth 3.14
<seb128> cyphermox, I mean that if I activate bluetooth n-m and bluetoothd sigtrap/sigsegv
<seb128> on vivid
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> have you reported the bug on LP?
<seb128> cyphermox, not yet, just hit it
<seb128> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10035697/
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ah, yes
<cyphermox> I forgot about that one
<seb128> known?
<cyphermox> you could unpair your phone to make things work properly for now
<cyphermox> yeah, it's "known", RAOF told me last week
<cyphermox> I'll fix it nao
<seb128> great
<seb128> is there a bug report?
<seb128> how do I unpair my phone?
<seb128> and which phone? ;-)
<cyphermox> any phone
<cyphermox> oh, but you said bluetoothd was crashing?
<seb128> yes
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> could you report both on LP?
<seb128> sure can
<cyphermox> as for unpairing the phone, stop ofono and see if you can do it from gnome-bluetooth then
<seb128> cyphermox, speaking about ofono, quite of us (at a sprint) are having issues on vivid desktop with it
<seb128> needed to stop it to get a working/stable connection
<cyphermox> on the phone you mean?
<seb128> no, vivid desktop
<cyphermox> it shouldn't affect desktop in any way
<seb128> but with unity8 installed which installs ofono
<cyphermox> let me get awe here
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I have it too, but not issues
<cyphermox> ah, wait, no I don't
<seb128> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10035779/ is the bt backtrace
<seb128> cyphermox, could be due to n-m exiting
<cyphermox> maybe, yeah. I wouldn't know otherwise
<cyphermox> going to start with fixing the NM issue, then we'll see if it's still a problem
<seb128> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1416635
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416635 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in ASSERT_VALID_PATH_COMPONENT()" [High,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> so, I have no idea why ofono would affect wifi in any way, but I'll try to get awe here, so he can help debug that
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> he's not around yet it seems
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> start by ^ I guess :-)
<cyphermox> yeah
<qengho> willcooke: I like Cr smooth scrolling, and I use it. I want to learn why upstream doesn't enable it before I change it.
<seb128> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1416505 is the bluetoothd segfault
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1416505 not found
<willcooke> qengho, sounds very sane :)  thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks
<awe_> cyphermox, seb128, ofono desktop problems?  tell me more...
<cyphermox> anything you can think of to affect wifi ?
<cyphermox> I really don't see how ;)
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you have a description of the issue?
<seb128> awe_, several of us have issues connecting when ofono is running
<seb128> let me boot my test machine again to see what happens exactly :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: at least as a "first" step, if you could file a bug in LP and make sure to include debug logs from NetworkManager (/var/log/syslog, but with NM set to debug) that could help
<seb128> some people have n-m disconnecting frequently iirc
<seb128> cyphermox, where do you set debug?
<cyphermox> and it goes away when ofono is stopped?
<seb128> yes
<awe_> seb128, why is ofono running on the desktop?
<cyphermox> seb128:   -d, --debug                            Don't become a daemon, and log to stderr
<awe_> MM is our software of choice for mobile data support on the desktop
<seb128> awe_, because its upstart job starts on dbus started
<cyphermox> that could work to start in on a cmdline and log stuffs. ^
<Laney> the upstart file does nothing to stop it from starting
<Laney> I don't know why it's a problem though
<awe_> seb128, and we're seeding it by default now?
<cyphermox> awe_: the issue is that we get both MM and ofono on desktop-next, and that should be just fine
<seb128> awe_, no, but quite some of us hack on unity8
<seb128> and that's pulled it by it
<seb128> in
<awe_> cyphermox, ummm... I thought there was to be some kind of discussion before that happened?
<awe_> we'd talked about whitelist vs. blacklist?
<awe_> seb128, ack
<cyphermox> awe_: irrelevant, it shouldn't be doing anything if there is no modem.
<awe_> please...
<awe_> apparently it's *not* irrelevant
<awe_> ;)
<cyphermox> plus this is desktop-next, not ubuntu-desktop
<cyphermox> please...
<awe_> cyphermox, just coming up to speed dude
<cyphermox> sure
<awe_> seb128, so by default, ofono uses a builtin udev plugin to determine whether or not to try and initialize/talk to the modem
<cyphermox> but why would any of this break wifi connections?
<awe_> cyphermox, it shouldn't
<cyphermox> damn right ;)
<davmor2> awe_: by just coming up to speed now, do you actually mean I've nearly finished my 3rd coffee?
<awe_> cyphermox, we don't use the udev plugin on touch
<cyphermox> ok...
<cyphermox> davmor2: first coffee not finished.
<awe_> davmor2, ;/
<awe_> me neither
<awe_> seb128, can you do a grep for 'ofonod' in syslog and pastebin it?
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox: there's your problem right there you don't drink them fast enough ;)
<awe_> seb128, also a quick dump of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems might be useful too
<awe_> davmor2, your at least 4h ahead of me!!!
<awe_> I'm on maybe my 2nd cup
<cyphermox> awe_: there *is* the bluetooth device... seb128, that could be your failing connection if NM continuously restarts due to the crash.
<davmor2> awe_: I take my 2nd or third up to work with me :)
<seb128> awe_, cyphermox, is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036296/ useful
<cyphermox> but it's dependent on having a modem paired and ofono running, etc.
<seb128> cyphermox, that test laptop doesn't have bt I think
<Mirv> mlankhorst: I commented on bug #1400626 regarding missing Provides: or such
<ubot5> bug 1400626 in xtrans (Ubuntu) "Please backport xtrans, libdrm, x11proto-{fonts,core} packages for 14.04.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400626
<cyphermox> seb128: nothing special in that pastebin.
<Mirv> actual functionality seems great with the upcoming 14.04.2 hwe
<awe_> seb128, I don't see any messages from ofono itself
<awe_> just that NM sees it come alive
<awe_> seb128, can you pastebin the list-modems output?
<seb128> awe_, cyphermox, journal is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036359/
<seb128> awe_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036374/ is modems
<awe_> BT bingo
<awe_> so this could be a weird BT interaction, which causes WiFi to disconnect
<cyphermox> hmm, but we already knew about that
<cyphermox> awe_: NM crash would be a good enough reason for wifi to disconnect
<awe_> ack
<cyphermox> seb128: I thought there was something else
<awe_> list-modems just confirms there's no cellular modem
<awe_> ( which I didn't know yet )
<seb128> cyphermox, I though that was something else, I don't have a phone paired on that laptop
<seb128> sorry about that
 * seb128 unpairs and reboot
<seb128> Laney, did you have n-m to crash as well?
<cyphermox> according to ofono; you would at some point -- it remembers these devices unfortunately.
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney and didrocks had some other issues it seems
<cyphermox> if that's the only thing, I'm relieved
<seb128> wifi would timeout/not connect for them
<cyphermox> ok
<awe_> me too
<awe_> ;D
<cyphermox> and that went away stopping ofono?
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> Laney is going to try again
<awe_> we really shouldn't be running ofono by default.  this could break someone's 3g that previously worked via MM
<cyphermox> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/nv-build/+sourcepub/4752998/+listing-archive-extra for trying. should be done building shortly.
<cyphermox> brb
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, going to try that after our meeting
<seb128> It's meeting time !
<seb128> attente_ desrt dgadomski_ didrocks FJKong, happyaron  Laney larsu mlankhorst qengho Sweet5hark, hey
<desrt> meeting!
<larsu> seb128: you're running the meeting today?
<dgadomski> hey o/
<seb128> larsu, ja
<desrt> where is willcooke?
<seb128> in a phone call
<desrt> too bad
<willcooke> <whistles>
<seb128> yeah :/
<larsu> willcooke: close your tags!
<desrt> larsu: it's HTML5.  update your parser, punk.
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<willcooke> larsu, I haven't finished yet
<larsu> desrt: how does the browser know when he finishes
<larsu> willcooke: I knew you'd say that :P
<seb128> #start meeting
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  3 15:32:47 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<larsu> hi meetingology!
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente_
<seb128> attente_, hey
<attente_> kernel bisecting
<attente_> that's all
<seb128> that involves heavy drinking?
<attente_> *glug glug glug*
<larsu> coke
<seb128> or is that reserved for kernel hacking? ;-)
<seb128> thanks attente_
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<desrt> hey
<seb128> hey :-)
<happyaron> hi
<desrt> was at the documentation and developer experience hackfest in cambridge last week
<desrt> this was really extremely productive
<desrt> wrote some howdoi documentation and a blog post that got me unblacklisted from the gnome foundation travel sponsorship
<desrt> also merged support for automatic variable cleanup to glib (aka __attribute__((cleanup)) aka g_autoptr)
<desrt> also merge G_DECLARE_*_TYPE to glib which makes it easier to subclass GObject (less junk in all your headers)
<desrt> also merged GListModel after a long time
<desrt> working now on merging GSimpleIOStream (probably within 10 minutes)
<desrt> also adding some misc APIs to GSettings to help larsu
<desrt> and had lots of talks about the future of how we will do docs in GNOME
<larsu> thanks for the review on those :P
<larsu> - Bugs.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> back!
<desrt> also went to FOSDEM and met with a lot of really cool people
<desrt> and got very sick
<desrt> bleh
<desrt> that's al
<seb128> desrt, get better!
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> +l
<desrt> </life>
<didrocks> desrt: stay on the other room please
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> - got help from TheMuso and diwic on bug #1414706, thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1414706 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[20ALCTO1WW, Realtek ALC292, Black Mic, Left][Lenovo ThinkPad X240] external mic has no sound at all" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414706
<dgadomski> No other topics this week, thanks for all the help so far.
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> ubuntu make
<didrocks> * new awesome contributions on ubuntu make! In progress: rubymine, pycharm professional, pycharm educational, webstorm, phpstorm
<didrocks> * merged and reviews some contributions like fixing eclipse
<didrocks> systemd
<didrocks> * rebased and prepared to patch to upstream ML systemd-fsckd patches
<didrocks> * revamp the patches with first upstream review
<didrocks> * more discussion with Lennart, larsu and desrt on how to do better epoll. Just got great enhancement implemented (epoll version working!)
<didrocks> * in progress: libplymouth integration discussion on fsckd patch…
<didrocks> * hackfest on friday, got a finally agreed strategy with upstream on how we should deal with default jobs enablement in debian and ubuntu. Will try to get that in ubuntu before feature freeze.
<didrocks> misc
<didrocks> * FOSDEM, being stuck for a day in the desktop room and trying to get speakers to pay attention to remaining talk time!
<larsu> didrocks: \o/
<seb128> didrocks, </summary>?
<desrt> FIVE MINUTES, F%$CKER
<desrt> ^ didrocks this weekend
 * seb128 blocked in a poll
<didrocks> seb128: trolling! :)
<didrocks> .
<seb128> ^_^
<didrocks> seb128: double trolling!
<didrocks> and please
<didrocks> use epoll
<didrocks> not poll
<didrocks> :)
 * seb128 notes down for next time
<seb128> thanks didrocks
 * desrt mentions kqueue
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<seb128> FJKong_, hey, there?
<FJKong_> hey
<FJKong_> sponsor for sogou skin preview crash, solved already.
<FJKong_> verify skin preview in other desktop env. done
<FJKong_> switch to some skin status bar icon can't respose rightly, solved already.
<FJKong_> plan new feature for sogou pinyin.
<FJKong_> create dash pinyin search project and add blueprint
<FJKong_>  eof
<seb128> FJKong_, thanks
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> seb128: hey
<happyaron> this week I spent most of my time working on sogoupinyin, covers stuff that FJKong_ doesn't cover to make it release. and yesterday the new major version get online.
<happyaron> over, :)
<seb128> thanks happyaron
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • Random icon theme moves, fixes to notify-osd icons and so on (remove BDs in main, should be able to be demoted soon)
<Laney> • Properly fix activity-log-manager to allow disabling of GNOME panel, SRU this to T to fix double icons.
<Laney> • webkit update & SRU
<Laney> • file-roller toolbar visual fix
<Laney> • blacklist gnome-system-monitor in o-s, upload 3.14 with headerbar as toolbar (thanks darkxst)
<Laney> • start working on gtk 3.15 with a view to testing it for upload to vivid, couple of issues
<Laney> ∘ gnome-terminal https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=743395
<ubot5> Gnome bug 743395 in general "Regression in gnome-terminal starting with gtk commit 27285f1 ' cssstyle: Have a default style'" [Normal,New]
<Laney> ∘ gtk itself https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=8e8a94bc23b782777d3071d10c7847c5b49442d8 (needs a new release for this fix)
<Laney> • work on gnome-terminal utopic to vivid migration, think we've got it figured out now, but needs a wrapper script :( :( :(
<Laney> • hi from Brussels: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/10978510_10101452804412108_3395070566085161518_n.jpg?oh=042e8e7093e876a12f7946aea00c48cb&oe=555EB244&__gda__=1431383122_003efa50c16ca4f971cf26a55e3e2d3e
<Laney> ☕
<seb128> g-s-m without o-s, lame!
<Laney> o-s will DIE soon
<didrocks> don't be a murder
<Laney> we'll keep the gtk2 version
<Laney> only half murder
<Laney> the law says this is okay
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> let's move on
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> hey larsu!
<larsu> hey sorry
<didrocks> larsu: doesn't have THE Internet anymore
<Laney> half the room just went offline
<desrt> hihi
<didrocks> we lost 50%
<didrocks> that's ok
<seb128> lame excuse
<didrocks> the law says this is okay
<desrt> 'the law'?
<seb128> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> seb128: sorry, me sick :( only status update I can think of right now is FOSDEM..
<seb128> mlankhorst, get better!
<mlankhorst> fosdem FLU! :(
<seb128> thanks mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> np
<seb128> mlankhorst, nothing from before FOSDEM?
<mlankhorst> probably some Xmir stuff
<seb128> some people suggested that Xmir might move out of the ppa? ;-)
<mlankhorst> haha :P
<mlankhorst> but otherwise testing the lts-utopic stack frantically at the end of last week
<mlankhorst> and doing some other sru verification
<seb128> thanks mlankhorst
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Hey hey.
<qengho> * backported Cr41 sandbox to fix DRI3 crasher.
<qengho> * trying to release Cr40. Currently fixing ARMv7==neon assumptions that FTBFS.
<qengho> * nothing new for mir.
<qengho> * using energy to build billions of new influenza viruses.
<qengho> EOF
<mlankhorst> ah you too?
<qengho> Yep.
<mlankhorst> get well soon
<qengho> thx
<seb128> qengho, new chrome block on arm then?
<qengho> seb128: yes. Should be done in a few hours.
<seb128> great
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> hey larsu
<larsu> - emergency .spinner unsetting so that people can log in and use the sound menu
<larsu> - gtk: backport patch that includes image-missing in the tarball and resources
<larsu> - bamf: fix application matching for new-style gtk apps
<larsu> - gedit: finish desrt's menubar patch. 3.14 now has a proper menu bar (same as OSX), but still a header bar
<larsu> - add GTK3_MODULES and GTK2_MODULES
<larsu> this will be used to let us enable overlay-scrollbar only on gtk 2
<larsu> - fix gnome-terminal's app id madness (will help didrocks' irssi problem)
<didrocks> I'm not using irssi! :p
<Laney> polari!
<larsu> - hackfest: lots of reviews and discussion; finally merged listmodel
<larsu> - add some gsettings apis
<larsu> I think there's more small stuff that I can't remember
<larsu> but yeah, </summary>
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> my turn
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> • patch pilot shift
<seb128> • backported fix to unity-control-center to build with new n-m version
<seb128> • played with systemd, tried bootchart, hit a bug, made a patch with the help of didrocks (thanks) and got my first commit to upstream git :-)
<seb128> • hit some issues in unity8-desktop and vivid, helped to debug those (qtmir/gtk mir issues, platform-api regression, new n-m/bluetoothd segfaulting)
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings:
<seb128> ∘ tweaks to the security dialog (show mismatch password at the right time)
<seb128> ∘ change headers to not do effects on tap
<seb128> ∘ started looking at bluetooth ssp support
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> I've updates from TheMuso and Sweetshark
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> * Sponsored update of onboard into vivid.
<seb128> * Determined that the accessibility objects for dash content do not get destroyed, hense orca not speaking things properly when the dash is opened the second and future times, so working on forcebly deleting the accessibility objects referencing dash content every time the dash is closed, so they will be freshly re-created when the dash is opened again.
<seb128> * Worked on an add-on to orca for vivid to allow it to better work with the dash in unity, at least the first time the dash is opened. :)
<seb128> #topic Sweetshark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweetshark
<seb128> I will be travelling back from Brussels. My list:
<seb128> - LibreOffice 4.4.0~rc3 (=final) in ppa
<seb128>   -- system mwaw
<seb128>   -- reenable MERGELIBS
<seb128>   -- reenable complex tests
<seb128>   -- use cpp 4.9 for UNO preprocessing (still needs checking)
<seb128> - FOSDEM (and presentations)
<seb128> - Board Meeting and 2015 budgeting
<seb128> - LibreOffice Hackfest
<seb128> #topic other topics?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics?
<seb128> anything else to discuss?
<seb128> ok, no other business it seems
<seb128> #end meeting
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  3 15:56:28 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-02-03-15.32.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<willcooke> </whistles>
<ochosi> larsu: you mentioned something about spinners, does that mean that spinners work in Ambiance and gtk3.14 now?
<larsu> ochosi: yes
<ochosi> sweet, any commit you could point me to that fixed that?
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<larsu> ochosi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/more-gtk-314-fixes/revision/414
<ochosi> holy moly :)
<ochosi> thanks larsu!
<larsu> ochosi: you also need this, because the above commit breaks unity-greeter's password entries and playbeack menu items in the sound menu: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/unity-greeter-pw-entry
<larsu> and also you need the latest versions of unity-greeter-gtk and libido
<ochosi> mmm, good to know
 * ochosi bookmarks for later copy paste
<ochosi> larsu: latest libido is already in vivid?
<larsu> ochosi: yes
<ochosi> ok, ty
<seb128> cyphermox, still segfaults
<seb128> with your ppa
<seb128> cyphermox, log has NetworkManagerUtils.c:1224:nm_utils_ip6_property_pathh: assertion failed: (len < sizeof(path) -1 )
<cyphermox> Agh
 * cyphermox sighs
<cyphermox> seb128: there will be another soon ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox, btw, bzoltan was really really grumpy, your last NM change changed nmcli so ´much that phablet-network doesnt work anymore
<pitti> cyphermox: another upload? 1.0? :-)
<cyphermox> pitti: nah, just fixing the bugs still ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox, would probably be good to have that in the test plan
<pitti> ogra_: heh, it also broke python-dbusmock (I'll look into that asap)
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, we need some way to have re-deps tested before major version bumps i think
<cyphermox> it can't have broken python-dbusmock that bad
<cyphermox> ogra_: that's what autopkgtests are for
<ogra_> cyphermox, lol
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> well, it is
<ogra_> now add PPAs to eth equation :P
<ogra_> *the
<pitti> ogra_: right; usually that's autopkgtset, but we don't currently cover reverse test depends (only build and binary)
<ogra_> and hackish scripts that only exist for user convenience
<cyphermox> had I known people were relying so heavily on nmcli it would have been in the tests in a much clearer way.... and I would have told them not to ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: nah, I'm sure it's simple, don't worry
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah... the API didn't really change much
<cyphermox> unless it's looking at some specific log messages or nmcli
<ogra_> well, the nmcli output format has changed
<ogra_> and the set of commands too
<ogra_> thats what bites phablet-network apparently
<ogra_> (i havent really looked yet)
<cyphermox> yes, that's what would
<ogra_> phablet-network largely does csreen scraping
<ogra_> *screen
<cyphermox> except they're in their right to change how nmcli works, and I think I remember seeing something about not screen scraping it ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: I had it working with Debian's 0.9.10 not too long ago, so I guess the remaining diff is simple
<cyphermox> pitti: guess so
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know if there is documentation somewhere on the protocol to pair a bt device?
<seb128> cyphermox, saw my question earlier?
<cyphermox> Yes
<cyphermox> By protocol you mean command lines / dbus methods, or the actual specification?
<seb128> cyphermox, trying to see how pairing a ssp device is supposed to work
<seb128> like what dbus calls between settings and bluez
<tedg> K, so I'm trying to override ctest
<tedg> And it's being... difficult.
<tedg> Anyone know of an example of doing an dh_override_auto_test with ctest?
<lenios> tedg, what's so complicated? isn't this just like any other override?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-04
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> Good morning all
<tsdgeos> guys my indicator-time does randomly not start every say 10 or 20 times
<tsdgeos> when i log in
<tsdgeos> shitty bug report i know :/
 * willcooke has seen this randomly as well
<seb128> tsdgeos, maybe check .cache/upstart log for errors?
<seb128> what is the status of the upstart job when that happens? is the binary running?
<larsu> journalctl!
<tsdgeos> binary is not running
<tsdgeos> status of the job not sure since i just started it manually ^_^
<tsdgeos> will try next time
<seb128> k
<seb128> nothing in the log?
<tsdgeos> there's
<tsdgeos> Indicator-Datetime-Message: indicator-datetime exiting; failed/lost bus ownership
<tsdgeos> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<tsdgeos> but is not from today but yesterda
<tsdgeos> -rw-r----- 1 tsdgeos_work tsdgeos_work 197 feb  2 18:52 indicator-datetime.log.1.gz
<larsu> tsdgeos: woah, dbus is stopped before the indicator
<larsu> the indicators don't handle that case at all
 * larsu wonders if we should assert
<pitti> bonjour mes amis, comment avez-vous et le sprint ?
<larsu> oh cool, GDBusConnection supports killing your process when the connection disappears
<larsu> pitti: bonjour!
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<larsu> didrocks: kopf hoch!
 * didrocks does a fake smiling then
<desrt> didrocks: i repeat my original suggestion :)
<desrt> (ie: put the code in plymouth)
<desrt> didrocks: stand up
<didrocks> well, the goal was to have something that would work on the long term
<pitti> "the code"> listening to fsckd?
<pitti> 'cause, fsckd itself makes more sense in systemd itself, and it was already agreed that we want this
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that was this that we discussed (and what I explained yesterday)
<seb128> pitti, salut! ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien, merci ! debugging people's boot problems :)
<seb128> pitti, my reboot/shutdown hangs until I sit on the power button, I saw you mentioned some cases where that can happen on the upstream list
<seb128> pitti, how can I tell if I hit one of those?
<pitti> seb128: /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian describes how to enable the debug shell
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: i. e. boot without "splash quiet", systemctl start debug-shell.service
<pitti> seb128: then shut down, and when it hangs, Alt+F9 to get to the debug shell
<seb128> pitti, exellent, thanks
<pitti> seb128: then systemctl list-jobs shows you what it's waiting on
<pitti> seb128: then you can poke further with systemctl status -l <unit>, etc.
<pitti> seb128: thanks for doing that; please file a bug once you know what it's hanging on, I really want to track these issues
<seb128> pitti, yw
<seb128> pitti, that README doesn't say to boot without splash quiet
<seb128> just to systemctl start debug-shell
<pitti> seb128: well, it's not strictly necessary, but generally nicer to see what's going on without manual prodding
<seb128> brb
<seb128> pitti, ok, of course it doesn't happen when I try to reproduce, booted with the option anyway maybe later I hit it again
<pitti> seb128: at least the issue I was discussing on the ML is a race condition; might require a few reboots indeed :/
<pitti> seb128: you can just start the debug shell, so that you have it available once it happens
<seb128> pitti, yeah, the README has a warning about doing that :p
<pitti> seb128: you could also "systemctl enable debug-shell" if you always want it; but be aware that anyone with access to your computer then has a root shell :)
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> mlankhorst, you ded?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, feeling any better today?
<darkxst> pitti, seb128 its a security hole either way, unless you have encypted partitions
<pitti> darkxst: these don't help -- they are usually unlocked while running :)
<pitti> the only thing that actually helps is per-user ecryptfs for users which are not currently logged in
<pitti> but meh -- it's a debugging tool, exactly what it says on the tin :)
<darkxst> it does make it a little too easy to get root access to a machine though
<darkxst> not that its that hard to do it other ways also
<darkxst> if you have physical access
<pitti> sure; just reboot in rescue mode
<pitti> seb128: FYI, jibel just reminded me that it might be modemmanager
<pitti> that occasionally hits me too, under upstart as well
<seb128> Trevinho, larsu, there is an issue with your bamf changes, it displays a low res gedit icon for me, quite visible in alt-tab
<seb128> pitti, how do I tell if that's it?
<darkxst> pitti, sure, many easy  ways to get root access when you have physical access to a machine
<pitti> seb128: list-jobs would have a job for modem-manager
<seb128> pitti, k
<pitti> seb128: under upstart, I'm not sure; back then I dropped splash/quiet and just saw it hang there
<seb128> pitti, I'm under systemd, so debugging that is good enough for me
<larsu> seb128: clearly Trevinho's fault :P
<tsdgeos> charles: you there?
<seb128> tsdgeos, he's likely sleeping at this hour
<tsdgeos> oki, i'll comment on the MR then
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/vivid/syncevolution/default-syncInterval/+merge/247768 was the mr for the syncevolution change
<seb128> it's still unapproved and not even closed or commented on...
<mlankhorst> willcooke: slightly, still sick-ish
<willcooke> mlankhorst, bad luck :/
<willcooke> hope you are feeling better soon
<mlankhorst> yep
<mlankhorst> thanks
<mlankhorst> btw Xmir can't leave the ppa until 1.17 is in vivid
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> interesting
<willcooke> Can the source not be made available via that project either?
<mlankhorst> I would prefer to use a git tree for Xmir
<willcooke> mlankhorst, can we still pull Xmir in to our projects/silos etc for inclusion in, let's say, a phone image?
<mlankhorst> I think so
<willcooke> mlankhorst, ok - didrocks does something similar for Make
<willcooke> LP can point to Git as an upstream project and pull it in automagically
<willcooke> let's do that :)
<willcooke> </handwave>
<mlankhorst> for an upstream project is a /debian directory needed?
<willcooke> erm, didrocks ^ can you advise?
<happyaron> seems not important, it'll be ignored by dpkg-source eventually
<Laney> you can have this in another branch
<Laney> I guess pkg-xorg does something like that already
<Laney> separate upstream and upstream+packaging branches
<mlankhorst> yeah it's what happens right now
<mlankhorst> on every release we'll merge the new upstream back to the branch with packaging
<Laney> what's wrong with that then?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: no debian directory needed
<didrocks> its all magic :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I can do it for you if you create the project and gives me the creds
<didrocks> and point to the git upstream repo :)
<Laney> oh for the import?
<mlankhorst> ok, I don't have a git repo currently, lets see..
<mlankhorst> git://people.freedesktop.org/~mlankhorst/xserver.git
<mlankhorst> when it gets up in a bit
<didrocks> mlankhorst: tell us when you registered the launchpad project
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/xmir already exists?
<mlankhorst> could we use that?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, ask duflu to fix the ownership though
<didrocks> mlankhorst: or kgunn
<mlankhorst> who do you want to have ownership?
<mlankhorst> I can adjust it to anything it seems
<duflu> didrocks, mlankhorst: Might be better to add Maarten to mir-team or create an xmir team
<mlankhorst> duflu: https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+members ;-)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: ok, so, if you create a new branch, there is an option to tell "hosted in a git repo"
<didrocks> and then, just point to your git ^
<duflu> OK, I need to fix nothing.
<duflu> Lunch
<didrocks> thanks duflu
<mlankhorst> added
<didrocks> mlankhorst: should appear in ~15min
<didrocks> keep me posted
<mlankhorst> oke
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> kenvandine, u-s-s tests seems unreliable again?
<seb128> got a few different ones hitting CI errors :-/
<kenvandine> seb128, :-(
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, do you guys know of a package overriding ctest? I was trying to do it and I can't seem to get the directory right. Looking for something to crib off of.
<kenvandine> tedg, i haven't seen one
<seb128> tedg, no, I don't
<didrocks> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10054163/
<tedg> :-(
<tedg> Someone had to have wanted verbose test logs, somewhere! :-)
<tedg> So I think I need to be in the object directory.
<tedg> How do I find that?
<tedg> In my case it's: /home/ted/Development/indicator-sound/build-area/indicator-sound-12.10.2+15.04.20150129.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<xnox> tedg: dh_auto_make -> will put you in the cmake's build directory as far as I can tell.
<xnox> tedg: one can derive it from DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE it's
<xnox> "obj-" . dpkg_architecture_value("DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE");
<xnox> include /usr/share/dpkg/default.mk
<xnox> "obj-"$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)
<xnox> "
<tedg> Cool, let me try that. I think I found an environment variable that might pass things to CTest as well.
<tedg> Yes, so this works to pass an arg to CTest:
<tedg> +override_dh_auto_test:
<tedg> +	ARGS=-V dh_auto_test
<tedg> We can talk about horrible variable naming later :-)
<tedg> (wasn't me)
<tedg> Thanks xnox
<xnox> tedg: ewh
<xnox> tedg: dh_auto_test -- -V=1
<xnox> override_dh_auto_test:
<xnox>      dh_auto_test -- -V=1
<xnox> is aught to work
<ogra_> but it doesnt use the beautiful "ARGS"
<ogra_> :P
<tedg> xnox, I think that passes the -V to make, which doesn't work.
<tedg> xnox, It has to pierce through the makefile and into ctest.
 * tedg heard you liked wrappers do he wrapped your make script in a dh_ helper so that it can wrap the test tool which wraps your tests
<xnox> tedg: i would have thought:
<xnox> dh_auto_configure -- -DCTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE=TRUE
<xnox> would work
<xnox> or
<tedg> I don't want the output on failure, I want it on progress.
<xnox> CTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE=TRUE dh_auto_test
<xnox> oh, horum.
 * xnox hates that cmake is non-free
<tedg> The problem is the test is hanging on Jenkins.
<xnox> documentation that is.
<xnox> hehe =) Jenkins, got to love ya.
<tedg> Yeah :-/
<ochosi> xnox: hey there! i know it's very low priority and all, but also extremely low hanging fruit, mind to take a 1min peek at my 3-line ubiquity MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/ubiquity/xubuntu-panel-bg/+merge/247001
<tedg> And since Jenkins just kills the whole thing instead of killing the leaf processes and letting make clean up, I don't get any logs.
<xnox> ochosi: you want cyphermox
<cyphermox> ah?
<xnox> cyphermox: ^^^ from ochosi
<cyphermox> yes yes
<ochosi> ah
<xnox> ah ah
 * xnox joins the ah game
<ochosi> xnox: sorry, i was under the impression you were *the* ubiquity guy :)
<ochosi> otherwise i wouldn't have done the ad hominem ping
<ochosi> thanks for fwding me
<xnox> ochosi: i am just a minion.
<ochosi> and hi cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> howdy :)
<xnox> ochosi: cyphermox is a more responsive minion =)
<ochosi> xnox: you mean one of those little yellow ones? :]
<ogra_> ubiquity makes you crazy if you work in it to long ... so we try to rotate the devs before we need to send them to asylum
<ochosi> haha
<xnox> ochosi: BA-NA-NA
<cyphermox> I see myself more like an umpa-lumpa, but minion works ;)
<ochosi> heh, well given that its codebase drives you crazy, ubiquity works well enough :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: I don't believe it there is no oompaloompa vs minion videos :D
<cyphermox> omg.
<andyrock> seb128, you here?
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> so i'm working on the large text bug again (was busy in the last few days)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how is the segfault issue going?
<andyrock> know unity correctly updates the value of text-scaling-factor (the gnome setting)
<andyrock> but the applications need to be refocused
<seb128> andyrock, that's a bug in GTK I think
<andyrock> to get the large text
<seb128> Laney, larsu ^
<andyrock> also the gtk widgets in 14.10 scales nicely
<andyrock> *scale
<andyrock> in 15.04 they fail to scale and text does not fit
<andyrock> another no-unity bug
<seb128> larsu, Laney ^
<seb128> andyrock, what widgets?
<larsu> Laney: ^
<Laney> WHAT
<desrt> seb128: ping
<seb128> desrt, PONG
<didrocks> those guys…
<desrt> seb128: so we're playing tennis now, or what?
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: larsu: desrt: those guys!
<seb128> oh yeah
<seb128> double with a refereee = 5
<desrt> size of a shift in hockey, excluding the goalie
<desrt> also five!
<desrt> and omg
<desrt> seb128 + didrocks + Laney + larsu + desrt ...
<desrt> also five
<larsu> + willcooke is also 5
<desrt> willcooke can be the goalie
<larsu> ballboy
<desrt> it would suck to have a nick that didn't have 5 letters in it
<desrt> sure glad i don't have to live that life
<andyrock> seb128, http://imagebin.ca/v/1qVP9Bni8IMD
<andyrock> after a while they get the correct dimensions
<andyrock> the text just need a refocus
<andyrock> the widgets (in the pictures) need some time more
<andyrock> seb128, and it happens on nautilus, u-c-c and others
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, looks like a gtk issue, please fix the unity side still
<andyrock> ok, i can look inside the gtk side as well but I need some help to start
<seb128> Laney, larsu ^
<larsu> Laney: ^
<Laney> WHAT
<larsu> WAT
<Laney> thanks it's in our brain space and will look soon
<cyphermox> seb128: still in my PPA, with the other fix too
<andyrock> Laney, regarding the issue with "large text"
<andyrock> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1408212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408212 in unity (Ubuntu) "Turn on/off the Large Text in Universal Access, it doesn't work immediately" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> Laney, a fix for Unity is in progress
<andyrock> but likely there is some issue on gtk as well
<andyrock> seb128, I proposed a fix right now
<andyrock> seb128, I'm working on an utility class to avoid this issue in the feature but for the moment is better to fix it asap
<didrocks> willcooke: bregma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1364070
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364070 in unity (Ubuntu) "utopic and trusty unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> didrocks, last time it was working fine
<seb128> attente_,  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor
<andyrock> didrocks, likely you where using new gsettings
<andyrock> *were
<didrocks> andyrock: did you look at the bug report?
<didrocks> andyrock: it was reporting way before the gsettings change
<didrocks> reported*
<didrocks> andyrock: and it's 80% of the time
<andyrock> didrocks, yep i know
<didrocks> (see description)
<andyrock> but I can't reproduce 100%
<didrocks> andyrock: so, it's not due to the new gsettings
<didrocks> yeah, 80%
<didrocks> getting bug reports everyday
<didrocks> seb128: you got it as well, isn't it?
<seb128> I saw it yeah
<andyrock> didrocks, how do you create the desktop file?
<didrocks> andyrock: in ~/.local/share/applications
<didrocks> just writing to it through python
<didrocks> andyrock: want an example?
<didrocks> (it shows up in the dash, and I can add it afterward)
<didrocks> andyrock: again, it's working like 20% of time
<didrocks> so, maybe a timestamp issue?
<didrocks> (gsettings has the right values with gsettings get)
<andyrock> didrocks, k I'll try to reproduce it again
<didrocks> thanks!
<andyrock> didrocks, maybe bamf's fault as well
<bregma> willcooke, another thing we need to have a strategy for is applications that make explicit X11 calls despite using a toolkit
<willcooke> bregma, is that not convered by Xmir?
<bregma> only if it's using XMir
<willcooke> Ahh, so, e.g. Gtk apps which also call X11
<bregma> yeah, like gksudo
<willcooke> erk
<didrocks> andyrock: oh, good one
<bregma> or QtCreator
<didrocks> andyrock: when it happens, a logout/login "fixes" it, so can be bamf,yeah
<willcooke> Sounds like another "exceptions list" thing
<Trevinho> andyrock: I think it's not bamf, but mostly related to the icons priority
<Trevinho> I had a change that was resetting it after a reorder, so maybe that's enough but it had other downsides
<bregma> willcooke, we're thinking a small fake Xlib might solve some problems (setting WM atoms is a common reason to call X11 directly)
<andyrock> Trevinho, unity asks bamf is a desktop file is a good one right?
<andyrock> *if
<Trevinho> no
<willcooke> bregma, oh - much nicer :)
<andyrock> mmm so it's not the problem
<larsu> someone hug desrt
<desrt> larsu: ?
<larsu> desrt: you looked like you needed one when you were fighting with wp
<desrt> ah.  ya.
<desrt> evil wp.
<andyrock> didrocks, ok i can reproduce the issue
<Laney> wee
<Laney> 46,000th launchpad email
<Laney> since Date: Wed, 04 Aug 2010 19:29:21 -0000
<desrt> Laney: good job.  have a cookie.
<Laney> I'll take one at 50,000 instead
<desrt> :)
<desrt> larsu seems happy
<didrocks> andyrock: sweet!
<larsu> desrt: he is!
<cyphermox> ochosi: your ubiquity change looks fine, but you should know that ubiquity-panel-bg.png doesn't currently seem to be installed from shimmer-themes.
<ochosi> cyphermox: hm, weird, it's in git and i thought there was a release+upload already. i'll check again. good thing is, even if it fails, i.e. that file isn't there, ubiquity won't fail/break
<ochosi> cyphermox: thanks for reviewing/approving and letting me know!
<andyrock> desrt, ping
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-05
<cyphermox> ochosi: yes, the file is in git and in the source tarball, but doesn't get installed anywhere
<pitti> GOod morning
<didrocks> desrt: can you comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1364070?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364070 in unity (Ubuntu) "vivid, utopic and trusty unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=e643ddfd168f81d80400cf67a0ff4b8808ea043c
<seb128> thanks to attente_
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<TheMuso> willcooke: Hey there.
<TheMuso> And hello to everyone else. :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, seb128, and TheMuso
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: okayish, I've got a bit of a headache, I didn't sleep too well
<didrocks> desrt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744030
<pitti> but I only have a half day today
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744030 in gio "Add a method to force gio to notice newly installed desktop files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: oh, it's sick days for quite a bunch of people today :(
<pitti> seb128: my wife has their official "become a state officer" ceremony and party today, so I'll go to Munich in the afternoon/evening
<pitti> didrocks: you mean "sick of rewriting patches" or actual germs?
<seb128> pitti, have fun there!
<seb128> pitti, fosflu apparently
<pitti> erk
<didrocks> pitti: germs yeah
<pitti> <jono_bacon_mode>Eat your vitamines, people!
<TheMuso> lol
<darkxst> pitti, vitamines don't help with germ factories !
<pitti> darkxst: stop introducing scientific arguments! and eat your apple anyway! :-)
<darkxst> pitti, the birds stole all our apples ;(
<pitti> indeed, I guess painstakingly washing hands and avoiding handshaking etc. helps a lot more
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: get well soon then! I hope you can get some rest in the afternoon
<TheMuso> And sleep.
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm the only one being really ok with Laney at that table :)
<TheMuso> If you're run down, you are more likely to come down with something.
<willcooke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoid_Mary  <-- this is desrt
<darkxst> TheMuso, I satisfy that criteria even when I am not run down ;(
<darkxst> though I am pretty safe here was many 1000km's away from the Fosflu
<Laney> pitti: what's a state officer?
<TheMuso> darkxst: Yeah so was I.
<TheMuso> darkxst: Although I still got a slightly irritated throat thanks to probably being slightly run down early last week and the sudden weather change in Sydney.
<pitti> Laney: she works in the Bavarian ministry for surveying now; how do you call people who work for the state administration?  I thought "officers"?
<TheMuso> I'm still trying to shake that off, nothing bad, just annoying.
<pitti> Laney: or perhaps "public servant" or so?
<darkxst> TheMuso, I get a cold everytime I catch the V/line into the city ;(
<TheMuso> darkxst: Ouch.
<darkxst> it is a serious germ incubator ;(
<Laney> pitti: civil servant perhaps?
<pitti> Laney: you tell me, you are the native speaker :)
<TheMuso> darkxst: Yeah, and we all have different imune systems.
<Laney> I think so :P
<Laney> I don't think these guys get a ceremony for us though
<darkxst> TheMuso, mine is particularly hopeless, had Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and numerous other things as a kid
<TheMuso> darkxst: Yeah I am sure that wouldn't be pleasant.
<willcooke> mlankhorst, morning! Did you manage to get Xmir sync'd with LP?
<didrocks> Laney: \o/
<didrocks> try harder DUDE!
<willcooke> sad face:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/196680584/mlankhorst-xmir-xmir.log
<willcooke> mlankhorst, ^
<attente_> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10069112/
<mlankhorst> hmm..
<mlankhorst> *pokes the git repo*
<mlankhorst> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<seb128> qengho, what's the status of the chromium update?
<mlankhorst> fixed
<mlankhorst> willcooke: ^
<willcooke> thanks mlankhorst
<mardy> Saviq: hi! I'm having trouble starting unity8 on an ideapad s3-10t, do you have some time for some questions?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, is there a recommendation on what to do with segfaulting services under systemd? should we use Restart=on-failure for system services?
<Saviq> mardy, try me, but won't be overly responsive, @sprint in BRU
<didrocks> seb128: well, we should fix them first, but yeah, Restart=on-failure is an option
<pitti> seb128: touch uses Restart=on-failure a lot indeed; the restarts are throttled, so it should not be too harmful to use that
<didrocks> seb128: if the service fails too quickly (like 5 times in 10s), it won't retry then
<pitti> seb128: so for stuff where restarting does work, it makes sense as a fallback
<mardy> Saviq: ok, let's try :-) So, I'm running vivid, and installed the unity8-desktop-session-mir; when I log in, all I see is a black screen with a mouse cursor; unity8 is not running
<mardy> Saviq: is there a way to start unity8 from a terminal and see what's going on?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, I'm asking because playing with bluetooth I hit a few bluetoothd segfaults this week and the service doesn't restart which is confusing
<seb128> would it make sense for me to add the restart to it?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, so let's use Restart=on-failure
<didrocks> yeah, I think so
<seb128> I looked at a few like udisks and noticed they don't set restart so I was wondering if we had guidelines on that
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> seb128: dbus activation kind of provides that :)
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> bluetoothd doesn't do that
<ChrisTownsend> mardy: Could you pastebin /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Have you tried unity8 desktop today with all updates?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no, is it buggy?
 * seb128 grabs test laptop
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ja, known issue
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, sudo stop ofono; sudo restart network-manager
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah ok.  I'll try.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1417525
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417525 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Unity8 desktop lockscreen hangs on ofono issues" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Is that supposed to immediately unblock the lockscreen?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I think it was for me but I'm unsure now, maybe I sudo restart lightdm
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Saviq> mardy, check out ~/.upstart for any logs when that happens
<Saviq> mardy, actually, do you have ubuntu-application-api2-test installed?
<Saviq> mardy, there's a bug about this missing dep
<mardy> Saviq: yes, I installed it manually
<Saviq> mardy, is anything crashing?
<mardy> Saviq: in the upstart unity8.log I can see a crash ("double free or corruption")
<mardy> ChrisTownsend, Saviq: the /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10069910
<Saviq> mardy, got a .crash file in /var/crash then?
<ChrisTownsend> mardy: Ok, that log looks normal.
<mardy> Saviq: yes, but it was not uploaded
<mardy> Saviq: do you know how I can tell apport to upload it?
<Saviq> mardy, apport-cli /var/crash/file.crash
<mardy> ChrisTownsend, Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1418456
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1418456 not found
<Saviq> mardy, subscribe us please
<mardy> Saviq: I just made it public
<Saviq> mardy, ok, this seems to be going mir-direction
<Saviq> mardy, but that might be a red herring too
<mardy> Saviq: btw, this is the ideapad from the Meego conference in Dublin; do you have one too?
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, got rid of it some time ago
<mardy> Saviq: poor thing ;-)
<mardy> Saviq, ChrisTownsend: anyway, if you happen to have any things for me to try, you are welcome, I'll keep that machine running (and I don't need to do anything else on it)
<ChrisTownsend> mardy: Ok.  Nothing jumps out of me aside from what Saviq has said.
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I'm crashing plymouth and get garbage until now, looking…
<didrocks> at least, I detect connection/disconnect/reconnect
<seb128> Laney, larsu, easy review karma for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/housekeeping-label-width/+merge/248729
<seb128> Laney, larsu, upstream beat you at reviewing :p
 * seb128 commited to g-s-d git
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, thanks for review :-)
<didrocks> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072498/
<larsu> didrocks: do a %c and pass a char, just to make sure
<larsu> also, print i
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> larsu: i: 0, char:
<didrocks> sounds… funky
<larsu> funky!
<larsu> i should be 1, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> should I loop to printf the buffer as char to ensure?
 * larsu slaps forehead
<larsu> ouch
<didrocks> it did happen! :p
<larsu> %d _parses_ a string
<didrocks> WAT?
<larsu> err, int. in a string. Like "14"
<larsu> you have 4 bytes which represent an int
<larsu> in short: don't use scanf here
 * larsu is sorry for taking so long. Really shouldn't do anything critical today
<didrocks> time to do some space engineering!
<didrocks> so, %d parse a string
<didrocks> so only one char
<didrocks> right?
<qengho> seb128: Hi! chromium is built. It seems to work. Uploading soon.
<seb128> qengho, great, I'm running the version from the ppa, confirmed to work fine here
<qengho> seb128: thank you.
<willcooke> qengho, \o/ great!
<qengho> seb128: do you mind uploading to V? I'll ask chriscc to upload to security when he's online.
<seb128> qengho, can do, is that a pocket copy on vivid?
<qengho> seb128: that should work. That's what ccc does.
<qengho> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<willcooke> pmcgowan has just hit a bug very similar to this one:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1418295
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418295 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> This sounds like a U7 issue to me rather than a vid. driver
<willcooke> what do you reckon mlankhorst, seb128  ^
<willcooke> and bregma for good measure ^
<seb128> Laney, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/26/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t17:22
<bregma> a new graphics stack just got released in 14.10 (there's no new Unity stack in 14.10)
<willcooke> bregma, thx
<mlankhorst> willcooke: likely..
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> mlankhorst, is the new gfx stack under your control, or is this a foundations thing?
<mlankhorst> willcooke: the stack landed in trusty with lts-utopic, but this might be a bug in xxv-intel since an update was just released from -proposed
<willcooke> oh, also - pmcgowan said this has been happening since around Oct - so it might be an old bug
<mlankhorst> oke :/
<willcooke> does that change anything for you bregma? ^
<mlankhorst> probably does for me...
<pmcgowan> I believe its always been the case in 14.10, or soon after release
<ChrisTownsend> Black screen after suspend smells of an X issue or lower than that of an issue in Unity.  If it was Unity crashing, then you'd probably at least get a wallpaper but no Launcher or Panel.
<ChrisTownsend> Lower meaning a graphics driver issue.
<willcooke> but then, killing "unity-panel-service --lockscreenmode" /sometimes/ fixes it
<willcooke> which is weird
<seb128> pitti, so, my reboot/shutdown hanging, can't access to vt9
<seb128> it works before I hit reboot so the option is correctly active
<ochosi> fwiw, we've had similar issues with light-locker in xuubntu
<ochosi> xubuntu
<ochosi> locking and suspending plus vt-switching doesn't work too well
<ochosi> closing the lid seems more problematic on our side though
<smallfoot-> Will Vivid get kernel 3.19, Wayland 1.7, Xserver 1.17?
<Laney> dunno
<didrocks> dunno
<seb128> smallfoot-, do you plan to send patches?
<smallfoot-> patched? just pull from git and compile
<didrocks> "just" :p
<smallfoot-> yeah, isnt there scripts for that?
<didrocks> smallfoot-: maintaining components are a little bit more complex than that, otherwise, every distro would use the latest version of everything
<smallfoot-> didrocks, no because they want to use old so they know they have tested it and it works
<didrocks> or they can pull everything latest upstream and get everything failing to build and integrate
<didrocks> if you want latest of everything and having the user figuring out why things don't align, they are distros for this
<seb128> include bugs as well
<didrocks> and it's ok, it's for some type of users
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-06
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> desrt was right about the trains, but "only" 15 mins delay, but flight is 30mins delay so far - so works out ok
<didrocks> morning
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<willcooke> So, people knew I wouldn't be around this morning and decided to stay in bed then? ;p
<didrocks> willcooke: a bunch of slackers! :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> how was dinner?
<didrocks> it was nice, thanks! How was yours?
<seb128> oh, we can go back to bed?
<seb128> ggrrreat
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Lounge here is meh.
<willcooke> Internet is ok, but the coffee is awful
<willcooke> ;)
<didrocks> time to fallback to alcohol at 9 in the morning it seems :)
<willcooke> Oh - I saw that they have Leffe on draft, just sat there to help yourself.
<didrocks> tsssss!
<didrocks> *snapped*
<Laney> schnappi
<willcooke> tasteful:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snappy-the-Friendly-Spitting-Crocodile-Piped-Garden-Pond-Pool-Spit-Statue-/261548038567
<didrocks> willcooke: I can't decide between offering this to my family and a garden gnome
<didrocks> ETOOMUCHDECISIONSTOBEMADE
<didrocks> MANY*
<willcooke> Just get both
<didrocks> ahah
<willcooke> you won't regret it
<didrocks> *they* :p
<willcooke> ok, time to find my gate....
<didrocks> safe flight!
<willcooke> l8r doodz
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> more delays
<willcooke> entertain me
<willcooke> bregma, that bug we talked about yesterday, switching vts doesn't help, but killing u-p-s still does, even with the new gfx stack
<willcooke> mlankhorst, ^
<bregma> willcooke, that's odd, really odd
<willcooke> yeah! :)
<willcooke> Any thoughts on which logs might help?  I'll ask people to gather them
<willcooke> comment 7 is especially confusing:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1418295/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418295 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> how, if the desktop is visible, but not responding, can killing ups help?  As you say, odd.
<didrocks> willcooke --no-daemon < /usr/sbin/beer-provider
<willcooke> :D
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hey pitti!  Another day, another airport
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, going well! yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks! we had a lovely celebration yesterday
<pitti> it was nice getting to know some of Annett's colleagues
<didrocks> pitti: excellent!
<seb128> Laney, bug #1408212 ... gtk .8 available as well :-)
<ubot5> bug 1408212 in unity (Ubuntu) "Turn on/off the Large Text in Universal Access, it doesn't work immediately" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408212
<pitti> didrocks: nice work on fsck and plymouth! figuring out the "pedestrian" protocol must have been quite annoying
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, say hello and congrats to Annett from me :-)
<pitti> seb128: I will, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: it was … "interesting" :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks! quite happy with the current version, let's see what's going to be the feedback
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, say congrats from me as well :)
<willcooke> time to go again o/
<pitti> didrocks: btw, it seems 6/9 is missing in your submitted patch series
<pitti> didrocks: missing mail, or just wrong enumeration?
<pitti> didrocks: oh sorry, it's on http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2015-February/028052.html, I just didn't get it (perhaps spam filter)
<seb128> pitti, saw my vt9 comment yesterday?
<didrocks> pitti: a bunch of languages in the diff, (po refresh), should be a spam! :)
<didrocks> langages*
<pitti> seb128: I did, but there wasn't  too much context -- you mean the graphics freeze and you can't do anything? or vt switching works but the shell is gone?
<seb128> pitti, I can't vt switch, I see the plytmouth logo with the dots animating (or a blank screen if I desactivate the logo) but ctrl-alt-fn does nothing
<pitti> seb128: hmm; what you could also do is to enable persistant journal (see /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian), boot with "debug", then shutdown, reboot, and put the previous journal somewhere: "sudo journalctl -b -1 > /tmp/journal.txt"
<seb128> pitti, ok, got mir to screw my vt so I rebooted, it seemed to hand on click schroots unmounting
 * didrocks tests with the schroot closed
<didrocks> pitti: not the schroot for me, still having the same issue after closing the autorunning session
<didrocks> I guess I'll have to debug anyway, I have the delay reliably
<didrocks> seems like I will start having time for this :)
 * didrocks reboots with debug
<didrocks> pitti: waow, I don't see any big idle timing…
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088906/
<didrocks> not sure about this looping dbus connection
<didrocks> seems like the first 10s are fine
<didrocks> and then, sometihng tries to poke
<didrocks> and eventually the disks umounts
 * Trevinho seb128: that's what I meant http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10089093/
<Trevinho> desrt: do you like it more now https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744086 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744086 in .General "configure.ac: Pull gio-unix dependency for all unix builds" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> Trevinho: all gtk pastes must occur on gnome channels
<desrt> ;)
<pitti> didrocks: you mean your vivid hangs on shutdown too? in the same "no input possible" way than seb128's?
<didrocks> pitti: with the debug thingy yeah, here, I used what systemd upstream advised
<didrocks> pitti: 30s to shutdown is long… so clearly something is going on
<didrocks> I wonder what tries to talk to syslog…
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, my previous shutdown has that in the log
<seb128> févr. 06 12:24:11 seb-e6410 systemd-udevd[322]: worker [14991] cleaned up
<seb128> févr. 06 12:24:33 seb-e6410 systemd-journal[256]: Suppressed 15224 messages from /
<seb128> févr. 06 12:24:33 seb-e6410 systemd[1]: Got notification message for unit systemd-journald.service
<seb128> not sure what are the 15k messages suppressed though
<seb128> I ended up sitting on the power button
<pitti> seb128: (sorry, busy with IRC/psql security updates); no other failures there? units which don't shut down, etc?
<pitti> well, that's really hard to see just from the log; systemctl list-units would be so much easier
<pitti> err, list-jobs
<seb128> pitti, yeah, not sure, I think it's the buggy click schroots
<pitti> desrt, seb128, didrocks: whoa, Telegram galore!
<Trevinho> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1003950
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003950 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "launcher does not show minimized update manager while clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> pitti: it's all telegrammy on this table!
<pitti> nice!
<happyaron> hi, anyone know how to handle bugs like LP: #1391024? in main, but no translations on LP.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391024 in Ubuntu Kylin "The prompt of Password Strength Meter hasn't been translated." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391024
<desrt> pitti: hi :D
<desrt> telegram just went viral
<seb128> happyaron, those translations work for me
<happyaron> seb128: not working for me
<happyaron> seb128: in theory translations for main packages are in langpack, but the package doesn't have translations in LP
<seb128> happyaron, let me debug it
<seb128> happyaron, I can fix it if you want
<happyaron> please
<happyaron> and I'll learn how to fix problems like it, :)
<seb128> k
<happyaron> no change rebuild...
<seb128> happyaron, yeah :-)
<happyaron> seb128: means the package hasn't been rebuilt after being prompted into main?
<seb128> happyaron, no, but the launchpad flag to use translations from the upstream project was set
<seb128> but there is no upstream project on launchpad
<seb128> that was still blocking the translations to be imported though
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/libpwquality/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<seb128> has it now
<happyaron> seb128: what's the name of the flag?
<happyaron> is it translation sharing? used to be a translation memory stuff
<seb128> happyaron, it's on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/libpwquality/+sharing-details
<happyaron> I see
<happyaron> thanks seb128 !
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> happyaron, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/libpwquality/+pots/libpwquality/zh_CN/+translate
<seb128> there you go
<happyaron> got it
<willcooke> hi all.  that was no fun.
<desrt> willcooke: nice trains in brussels, hm?
<willcooke> train was late, plane was late getting in, plane was late boarding because of X, then sat on the runway for ages because of Y.  THE PAIN, THE PAIN OF IT ALL
<willcooke> What'd I miss?
<desrt> telegram is the new black
<desrt> it sorta went viral around lunchtime
<willcooke> neat
<JamesMulholland> Telegram's pretty sweet, we use it on the design team
<JamesMulholland> outside of work everyone seems to be on Whatsapp, while patently ignoring the Facebook messaging app...
<JamesMulholland> wonder if they'll ever close the noose on that since buying out WA
<willcooke> wat?:  http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-02/06/cold-fusion-reactor
<willcooke> the fun bit at 3h 47m
<Laney> hey pitti, are you interested in hearing that cgmanager.service failed for me? or is this known?
<Laney> (trying systemd on this laptop for the first time)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094286/
<om26er> Laney, he is probably EOW already.
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> I don't need a reply straight away. :)
<happyaron> hey, I wonder how does files under .disk are generated on ISO images?
<happyaron> ok got it
<willcooke> I'm tired and hungry.  Safe travels
 * willcooke -> EOW
<Chipaca> why does installing libglib2.0-dev:i386 remove the amd64 versions?
<Laney> Chipaca: because the -dev package isn't multiarched
<Laney> for one it contains executables
<darkxst> Laney, I suspect we would need to update mutter/shell for Gtk 3.16
<darkxst> Laney, since mutter 3.14 won't support GTK window decorations
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-07
<derpderp> i have downloaded the latest kernel repo from ubuntu's git archive, but how can I find the code that runs the interface used when changing resolution and monitor placement?
<darkxst> pitti, I guess there is no way for apport to request logs from journal since its privileged, and we would just have to deal with all the noise in syslog?
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> any chance you can test Laney's gtk package against 3.14? I can't get gdm to start at the greeter at all ;(
<darkxst> (on my desktop)
<darkxst> and can't test in Vmware due to a different (probably cogl) bug
<darkxst> or mutter is sending rubbish to cogl
<darkxst> ricotz, obviously the window decorations are a bit of a problem either way though
<smallfoot-> gnome-session-wayland depends on xwayland :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-02-08
 * ejat jom makan 
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-08
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> hi didrocks! How are you?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks! Yourself?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<larsu> great thanks!
<seb128> hey  didrocks larsu pitti
<larsu> just came back from the gym
<larsu> hi seb128 :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<didrocks> hey seb128 :)
<seb128> pitti, oui, très bon ! samedi on a mangé chez des amis et joué à des jeux, et hier j'avais un match de tennis
<seb128> pitti, et vous ? c'était bien les tambours du bronx ?
<seb128> didrocks, lut, bien rentré ? had fun in London ?
<hikiko> hi pitti larsu didrocks seb128
<pitti> seb128: oui, c'était magnifique ! samedi on a visité la ville Salzburg
<seb128> hey hikiko
<pitti> seb128: c'est un très vieux et belle ville, et il y avait beaucoup de soleil aussi :)
<larsu> hi hikiko and pitti!
<seb128> pitti, super!
<pitti> hey hikiko!
<pitti> moin moin larsu!
<didrocks> hey hikiko :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, was busy in London. Back on Saturday, but woke up at 5 to get the first train :p
<seb128> crazy!
<seb128> I hope you weren't too tired/didn't get ubuflu due to that
<didrocks> tired yeah, flu, it doesn't seem :p
<didrocks> despite a crazy week with crazy hours
<seb128> quiet week in Lyon this week? ;-)
<didrocks> I hope so, there are some deliveries for this week, so, we'll see
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<willcooke> urgh.  Massive inbox this morning
<larsu> morning willcooke
<larsu> sorry to hear. good luck!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, spam? or did people work over the w.e?
<willcooke> larsu, btw - could you take a look at bug #1539055
<ubot5`> bug 1539055 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "latest update broke overlay scrollbar on terminals" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539055
<larsu> yep!
<willcooke> seb128, people were working on docs over the weekend for ASM prep.
 * willcooke ignored emails this weekend (yay)
<willcooke> larsu, thank you!
<seb128> I see
<Laney> hullo
<andyrock> morning
<willcooke> morning Laney, andyrock
<seb128> hey Laney andyrock
<Laney> sup
<seb128> Laney, had a good w.e?
<Laney> seb128: I got a peace lily and a venus fly trap
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke!
<Laney> so that is a good weekend to me
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<Laney> other than that it was quiet
<Laney> can't find any flies to feed to the thing
<Laney> and a slug was too big
<seb128> heh
<Laney> hi didrocks & willcooke!
<Laney> seb128: you????
<seb128> Laney, w.e was good, we had diner with friends on saturday and played some game and I had a tennis match yesterday (blue sky yeah! be lot of wind as well :-()
 * seb128 hates wind
<larsu> Laney!
<Laney> nice
<larsu> morning
<Laney> it's verrrrrrrrrrrry windy now
<Laney> storm imogen!
<Laney> hola larsu
<Laney> you back home?
<larsu> yup
<Laney> neat
<larsu> both wheels of my bike were stolen
<larsu> fuckers
<Laney> UN NEAT
<Laney> where was it
<larsu> courtyard
<Laney> :(
<larsu> frame and everything's still there
<Laney> i hope they immediately went over some broken glass
<larsu> I just had one of the tubes replaced before I left for brussels :/
<larsu> ah well
<larsu> shit happens
<larsu> otherwise I'm great!
 * Laney needs to unsubscribe from the juju list STAT
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<willcooke> larsu @ bike - noooo. sorry to hear that
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> I'm doing good thanks
<Laney> our friend who does painting just turned up to start re-painting some of the walls downstairs
<Laney> \o\
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: I'm great, thanks! We had a great Friday evening (Les Tambours du Bronx) and Saturday (visiting the city) in Salzburg
<pitti> and a nice calm Sunday for a change
<Laney> pitti: /me listens to http://www.tamboursdubronx.com/en/ --- sounds good!
<Laney> was it a proper concert or on the street?
<pitti> Laney: no, in some basement music club
<pitti> https://www.rockhouse.at/
<Trevinho> Hi folks... it seems lp:unity has been recovered :-)
 * Laney force pushes to it again
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<seb128> well done :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's all cjwatson merit :)
<seb128> how did he do it?
<Trevinho> btw hi seb128  :)
<Trevinho> seb128: well, some bzr +ssh foo
<Trevinho> we tried to reconcile, it didn't work, so... he had to force something.
<alexarnaud> Good morning all !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> seb128: do you have a good weekend?
<seb128> alexarnaud, yes, quite relaxing which was nice! what about you?
<Trevinho> didrocks: so... Can you now repropose lp:~didrocks/unity/dep-session-shorcuts with a proper branch or should I do that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/dep-session-shorcuts/+merge/285312!
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<larsu> charles: connecting my phone makes indicator-power crash and restart all the time - is that known?
<seb128> larsu, bt?
<seb128> but not likely known no
<larsu> didn't make one
<larsu> will do when I'm back home and have the cable again
<larsu> (this happened last night)
<seb128> gdb is your friend!
<seb128> k
<larsu> I think the problem is that the iphone doesn't report charging status correctly
<larsu> or linux doesn't read it right
<larsu> upower always had it a 0%
<seb128> not a reason to segfault though
<seb128> I didn't see recent reports about that though
<seb128> the indicator also didn't change recently
<larsu> maybe it's not segfaulting but just flickering the icon?
<seb128> let's see with the bt
<seb128> could be...
 * larsu didn't look deeply yet too be honest
<larsu> *to
<pitti> didrocks: I see some queued ubuntu-make tests on armhf; OOI, how are these holding up? and how about the other arches?
<didrocks> pitti: they should have run on all archs (but couldn't check on other yet, on something else)
<pitti> didrocks: I meant, are these reasonably robust for you now? particularly, armhf isn't the most robust thing in the world
<didrocks> pitti: most of the tests are ignored on that archs normally (apart from unit ones), so it's a good first trial on this :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that's a first? *drumroll* :-)
<pitti> didrocks: almost there! http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#queue-xenial-armhf
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: although you probably should have checked on s390x first, it's so much faster
<didrocks> pitti: good hint for next time :)
<pitti> or just try them both :)
<pitti> I guess s390x isn't a prime target for u-make, though :)
<didrocks> yeah :p
<davmor2> pitti: really you mean user won't be installing s390x systems in their bedrooms just for the extra speed?
<pitti> davmor2: maybe for the heating!
<davmor2> hahaha
<larsu> willcooke: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/fix-terminal/+merge/285331
<larsu> willcooke: couldn't find a fix that applies to all scrollbars, so I had to add a terminal-specific rule
<larsu> (out to lunch)
<Laney> haha
<willcooke> thx lars!
<Laney> Good Fix!
<pitti> Laney: yay, IS fixed the ppc64el DHCP b0rkage, so these pesky "timed out for ssh" should be gone now -- knocking on virtual wood!
<Laney> pitti: yeah, just saw the mail!
<pitti> and the queue is catching up
<Laney> 93, not too bad
 * pitti re-enables in britney
<didrocks> pitti: how do I bypass a blocking systemd job at boot? (LSB: Raise nework interfaces)
<didrocks> pitti: I tried to control+C/D
<pitti> didrocks: boot with the rescue shell and stop it there?
<pitti> didrocks: I assume that's on a local VM, how  did you get there even?
<didrocks> pitti: it's with ubuntu core, trying to configure wlan0
<pitti> wow, that's hardcoded there?
<pitti> didrocks: mark it as "allow-hotplug" instead of "auto" perhaps?
<didrocks> there is no network-manager
<pitti> but hardcoding an "auto" wlan0 in /e/n/i is seriously broken
<didrocks> pitti: that's the official doc :p
<pitti> (both the "auto" and the "wlan0" bits..)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you mean you added it there? ok, *phew* :)
<pitti> didrocks: it should time out by itself after some 3 minutes
 * pitti had loooots of opportunity to watch that timeout on cloud instances recently
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it was written "no timeout", that's why I pinged you first
<pitti> oha?
<didrocks> but it did timeout after quite some time, indeed
<pitti> didrocks: ah, maybe they overrode the timeout then; normally it's 5min
<pitti> $ systemctl show -p TimeoutStartUSec  networking.service
<pitti> TimeoutStartUSec=5min
<didrocks> TimeoutStartUSec=0
<pitti> you can check that on your image
<pitti> ah, then they overrode that; check with systemctl cat?
<didrocks> pitti: it's 15.04 ftr
 * pitti blinks -- vivid!
<didrocks> (it seems no override)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's the official focus/target for Ubuntu Core for now (I know…)
<didrocks> so, this is weird…
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, it used to be the init.d script back then, that might have been different
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's a converted script
<didrocks> I have a MAC address
<didrocks> so the wifi card was detected
<pitti> didrocks: RLY -- I thought that was the phone, and snappy is xenial
<didrocks> pitti: not for what we "promote" at least and the official doc
 * pitti sticks finger in ears, sings "lalala", and heads off to grab some lunch
<didrocks> wpasupplicant is installed
<didrocks> but it can't find any ssid around
<didrocks> (I guess that's why it times out)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, "sudo iwlist scan" -> no result?
<pitti> I guess/hope linux-firmware is installed, but maybe it's missing something there
<didrocks> no command :p
<didrocks> I tried with wpa_cli
<didrocks> scan
<didrocks> wait for results
<didrocks> and scan result
<pitti> does "iw" exist?
<didrocks> got nothing
<didrocks> yeah, iw exists
<pitti> sudo iw dev wlan0 scan trigger
<pitti> sudo iw dev wlan0 scan dump
<pitti> actually, just "scan", that DTRT
<didrocks> -> no output
 * didrocks reruns with just scan
<didrocks> and yeah, still nothing
<pitti> didrocks: dmesg | grep wlan0 → any error? missing fw or so?
<didrocks> [   48.081680] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<didrocks> [  503.321831] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<didrocks> that's it
<didrocks> (and it have the MAC address in ifconfig)
<pitti> have you tried turning it off and on again?
 * pitti ducks and really runs for lunch
<pitti> no further off-hand idea, sorry :/
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, already tried!
<didrocks> enjoy your lunch :)
<attente> mpt: hey, do you happen to have time to help us design a login interface for ubuntu one in gnome software?
<attente> mpt: this is kind of what it looks like now: https://imgur.com/a/sl4iU
<attente> (just need to fix the password field to be actually a password)
 * Sweet5hark will be away for a hour or so: doctors appointment.
<mpt> attente, here’s one I did six years ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/SignOnDialog
<mpt> attente, six years later I think the biggest thing I would change is saving the wireframes as PNG rather than Jpeg :-)
<attente> :)
<attente> mpt: thanks
<attente> mpt: is there a specific ubuntu logo i should use?
<mpt> attente, probably change it to the Ubuntu One logo
<attente> ok, i'll grab it off of the website. thanks!
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, thanks for upstreaming that gnupg regression
<mdeslaur> seb128: np, stupid bug
<mpt> attente, is there a reason you’re not using the existing ubuntu-sso-client?
<attente> mpt: dependencies on python2
<attente> we're trying to move away from it
<seb128> mdeslaur, did you hit the issue in another context?  or do you follow gnupg?
<mpt> attente, it is easier to implement a whole new client than to fix the dependency?
<mdeslaur> seb128: nah, just have packages that aren't migrating because of it
<seb128> k, same here ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: same as you
<seb128> yeah
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'll see if upstream doesn't have a proper fix for it, alse I'll duct-tape one in in a couple of days
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, I meant to ask after holidays and forgot ... what's the point to update usb-creator to drop persistant storage? without that feature it doesn't do more than gnome-disks, does it?
<seb128> mdeslaur, great, thanks
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, except gnome-disks doesn't actually work, it hits the same busted udisks2 issue
<seb128> can't we just fix udisks2?
<seb128> then drop usb-creator
<mdeslaur> seb128: sure, go ahead
<seb128> lol
<seb128> what's the issue with udisks?
<willcooke> seb128, you walked in to that one
<seb128> pitti is upstream for it he might be able to help us?
<seb128> willcooke, I guess :p
<mdeslaur> seb128: let me find the bug, one sec
<mdeslaur> seb128: of course, the plan is to reintroduce persistence at some point
<mdeslaur> seb128: but done another way that actually works
<mdeslaur> seb128: and I guess gnome-disks is going to need a kde frontend to replace the usb-creator kde frontend?
<mdeslaur> seb128: bug 1460602
<ubot5`> bug 1460602 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Erasing disk failed: Error wiping newly created partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460602
<attente> mpt: not really sure, but yeah, that could be worth a shot
<seb128> mdeslaur, unsure, I guess kubuntu can keep maintaining usb-creator if they want
<mdeslaur> seb128: 5$ says as soon as you switch to writing images with gnome-disks, that feature gets removed in the new version ;)
<seb128> lol
<mdeslaur> especially now that udisks is deprecated
<Sweet5hark> re
<seb128> Trevinho, I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-control-center/unity-menu-visibilty-toggle/+merge/284307 ... feel free to do a landing for it if you want
<Trevinho> seb128: ok thanks
<seb128> thank you for doing the change!
<seb128> have a good evening everyone!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, seems I made a typo in a changelog. Thanks for updating bug 1538724 for me ;)
<ubot5`> bug 1538724 in firefox (Ubuntu Wily) "GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1]: Unknown cairo format 3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538724
<Pithegorus> why cant i add ppa ...i get this error singam@singam-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cherokee-webserver/ppa
<Pithegorus> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pithegorus>   File "/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py", line 9, in <module>
<Pithegorus>     import aptsources.distro
<Pithegorus> ImportError: No module named aptsources.distro
<sarnold> try installing python3-apt or python-apt, whichever corresponds to the python version used in /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py
<Pithegorus> how to remove that
<Pithegorus> llinux mint im using ubuntu mate
<charles> larsu, no I haven't seen that. Can you file a crash report bug?
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hi robert_ancell, sorry was on baby detail
<robert_ancell> willcooke, np
<Trevinho> doko: please next time propose a MP for debian changes such as the one you did in unity, as otherwise we need to sync trunk using the train and it's a little annoying :-)
<doko> Trevinho, how can I see that it is managed by the train? It doesn't have this typical version number
<Trevinho> doko: well, it has something like upstream+distroversion.date-0ubuntuX.Y...
<Trevinho>  doko but no problem, just that I could have missed the actual change...
<Trevinho> doko: you didn't change anything other than what was in debian/ right?
<doko> sorry, missed that one. sil2100 managed the other ones
<doko> Trevinho, no. launchpad shows you the debdiff
<Trevinho> doko: yeah, thanks
<KillerSingam> sex
<willcooke> g'night all
<thumper> o/ willcooke
<willcooke> hey thumper!!
<willcooke> hows it going?
<thumper> freakishly busy
<thumper> you?
<willcooke> much the same :)
<thumper> :)
<willcooke> I gotta go eat, take it easy!
<thumper> I'm still holding out for some future all hands so I can have some fun with my old desktop peeps
<Trevinho> hey thumper!
<thumper> o/ Trevinho
<thumper> Trevinho: I've been watching your trip photos
<thumper> looks like you have been doing some fun travelling
<Trevinho> eheh, yeah... I've not posted many... But yeah.. I've been in holidays in Thailand then SCaLE and FOSDEM so... All in the same month
<Trevinho> so, moving around the world :)
<thumper> nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-09
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! ça va /
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> ça va bien et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: moi aussi
<pitti> I found another systemd regression upstream, juggling with broken ppc64el builders, breaking xenial, the usual fun :)
<didrocks> haha, sounds really busy :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! ça va ?
<seb128> oui ! et toi ?
<didrocks> good morning seb128 :)
<alexarnaud> hey seb128 didrocks :)!
<didrocks> salut alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> how are you ?
<didrocks> good, thanks, yourself?
<alexarnaud> The same
<alexarnaud> I'm happy everyday to enter more deepy into the Linux world
<seb128> lut alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> didrocks: What does your new work make you happy ? (sorry but I've some difficulties to ask in English as I remark)
<didrocks> alexarnaud: it's great, thanks! will be better once things are under control, but that will take time :)
<alexarnaud>  didrocks: what's are doing exactly ? I've heard something about marketing in an office but no more
<didrocks> alexarnaud: I'm doing some developer advocacy around Ubuntu Core
<alexarnaud> didrocks: advocaty ?
<alexarnaud> My dictionary translates it by "promotion"/"plaidoyer"
<didrocks> alexarnaud: advocacy, yeah: http://blog.phymata.com/2012/12/28/what-is-a-developer-advocate/
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> larsu, hey! how are you?
<larsu> seb128: good thanks! And you?
<larsu> sunny here
<larsu> very nice
<seb128> I'm good thanks :-)
<seb128> not here :-/
<seb128> but at least less windy that yesterday
 * larsu sends seb128 some of the sun
<seb128> :--
<seb128> :-)
 * desrt looks left
 * desrt looks right
<seb128> hey desrt ;-)
 * desrt fight fight fight
<larsu> nobody fights in here
<desrt> hey seb.  did you survive carnival?
<pitti> hey seb128!
<pitti> and hey desrt!
<desrt> hi pitti :)
<seb128> hey pitti :-)
<didrocks> hey larsu
<pitti> seb128: (double-greeting, can't hurt!)
<didrocks> morning desrt
<desrt> we tried to escape carnival yesterday by going to nijmegen.  that didn't really work.
<seb128> pitti, indeed!
<pitti> hello larsu
<desrt> turns out carnival is international
<pitti> pretty calm here
<desrt> didrocks: hello
<seb128> it's not a big thing here
<desrt> apparently in .nl it's bigger in the south
<pitti> unfortunately the storm caused a lot of the carnival parties to get cancelled
<larsu> desrt: "international"? Have you heard of this little country called Brazil?
<larsu> morgen pitti et bonjour didrocks!
<desrt> larsu: that's in louisiana, right?
 * larsu slaps forehead
<pitti> yeah, near New Brazileans
<desrt> huh.  i've been spelling that name wrong the entire time.  go figure.
<desrt> well, that's french spelling for you
 * desrt makes a mental note
<desrt> larsu: how much longer in .cz?
<larsu> desrt: how was nijmegen?
<larsu> desrt: -2 days
<desrt> pretty good.  i like this city.  just the right size to cross the main area from one side to the other in ~30 minutes walking
<larsu> s/to cross the main area from one side to the other in ~30 minutes  walking
<desrt> but the waterfront is really ugly... i didn't remember that from before... lots of nice views from parks _to_ the water... but looking at the city from the water is like "wtf are they doing here?"
<larsu>  /for ingress/
<desrt> lol no.  in that case, it takes 2 hours :)
<desrt> this was after we were done and going to dinner
<desrt> went to an interesting all-you-can-eat place that has various "street foods" from the entire world
<desrt> none of which are produced accurately... but all of which still taste very good by the custom interpretation
<Laney> moin
<seb128> hey Laney!
<alexarnaud> didrocks: oh it's very interesting job :) !
<alexarnaud> hey larsu Laney willcooke :)!
<willcooke> morning
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<willcooke> howdy Sweet5hark
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> willcooke, seb128: heya
 * Sweet5hark finds another build in a "INFO: pkgstripfiles: waiting for lock (libreoffice-XXX) ..." race condition/loop.
<Laney> hey seb128 and alexarnaud!
<Sweet5hark> ohh! lets make this a clickbait!
<Sweet5hark> 2633 surprising reasons why you shouldnt deploy Apache OpenOffice ever: http://people.apache.org/~pfg/aoo-scan/
<desrt> i can't help but to see "apache" and think of broadway
<desrt> openoffice is web-enabled now!
<Sweet5hark> desrt: since the list includes use-after-free and out-of-bounds-array access, this suggests you can remotely make AOO to be anything you want it to be (including "web-enabled")
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what's the status of that libreoffice update? we are getting close from feature freeze, would be nice to land it
<Sweet5hark> seb128: 5.1.0/xenial? rebased on dokos changes, build completed successfully ~everywhere against proposed -- except i386, which again ran into a race condition/loop on the builder (build restarted).
<willcooke> attente, seb128, thanks for the hi dpi fixes
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: you will have a package on people.canonical.com for upload today, Id say.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, excellent, thank you
<Sweet5hark> seb128: that said, this race condition/loop thing is curious, I have seen it on two platforms now, both were happy after a retry. Seems like a generic problem in our builder setup -- and LibreOffice likely just hits it more than others as it is a longer build.
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, can you help in reviewing this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/proper-multiarch/+merge/285426 ?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, I can have a look after lunch
<Trevinho> ok, thanks...
<seb128> yw!
<michael-vb> seb128: me again.  Just for information, the monitors.xml file appears if I set a resolution using unity-control-center.  As of then, dynamic resizing is broken until I delete it and kill -9 unity-settings-daemon.
<seb128> michael-vb, k, please write that in the bug report
<michael-vb> Will do.  Enjoy your lunch.
<seb128> thanks
<michael-vb> (You must be further east than me...)
<seb128> I'm on european time, but need to go for some errands and I'm going to have lunch after that
<seb128> bbiab
<willcooke> tjaalton, hey - are you aware of any Intel gfx driver issues atm?
<willcooke> like are there any new versions coming down the pipe to fix anything?
<tjaalton> willcooke: no new bugs being filed anyway
<willcooke> tjaalton, thx
<willcooke> Laney, any X dash issues on your XPS?  (Is it hi dpi?)
<Laney> what kind of issues?
<willcooke> Laney, slow dash opening, generally clunky
<Laney> no
<Laney> it's fine sorry :(
<willcooke> sabdfl, your laptop is Hi DPI right?
<sabdfl> willcooke, yes indeed
<willcooke> thx sabdfl
 * willcooke ponders
<Laney> 3200x1800 here
<Laney> but xenial
<willcooke> Trevinho, fyi - issues with dash being slow in X ^
<Trevinho> mh...
<Trevinho> something driver related it seems...
<willcooke> thats what I was thinking
<andyrock> morning all
<tjaalton> dash search is always slow ;)
<Trevinho> tjaalton: that's somewhat true :-P
<willcooke> sabdfl, just to confirm.. this is slowness when opening the dash, and it rendering on screen - or slowness in populating the dash with icons etc
<Trevinho> Well, it depends... Really it depeends on the source
<Trevinho> sabdfl: also... Only dash or also switcher / shutdown dialog (unity views, in general).
<Trevinho> ?
<sabdfl> willcooke, it's slowness on GL transitions - fades, merges. Opening the dash... is... like... this....
<sabdfl> looks like it affects the HUD too
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^
<tjaalton> lsmod|grep ^i915
<tjaalton> sabdfl: ^
<doko> seb128, Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoclue-providers/0.12.99-2ubuntu4  this still belongs to -desktop, but is in universe. prevents libgps cruft removal
<Trevinho> sabdfl: can you run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p for reference?
<sabdfl> Trevinho, lots of green yes's
<tjaalton> that's more detailed yes
<Trevinho> sabdfl: renderer is intel, right?
<sabdfl> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile
<sabdfl> OpenGL version string:  3.0 Mesa 11.1.1
<Trevinho> ok, fine...
<Trevinho> sabdfl: when the problem started happening? Just today?
<tjaalton> there could be a GPU hang
<tjaalton> check dmesg
<Trevinho> In the unity stack there have been no updates for some weeks, so... I'd go looking something deeper
<sabdfl> no, i think its been slow for a while, i just happened to have olli handy to complain to today :)
<Trevinho> oh.. :)
<willcooke> Laney, is your laptop Haswell too?
<willcooke> or Trevinho, do you have a Haswell machine?
<Trevinho> willcooke: no sir... :(
 * willcooke goes to track one down
<Laney> umm
<Trevinho> or... maybe... I could check my father's laptop
<tjaalton> it's likely a hung gpu causing it
<tjaalton> the driver does an auto-reset but it might still get stuck running on the lowest frequency
<Laney> broadwell apparently
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> tjaalton, any recent updates to the driver?
<willcooke> recent ish
<tjaalton> a week ago
<willcooke> oki
<tjaalton> sabdfl: is it like that right after bootup?
<willcooke> I think we need to find a Haswell machine to test this on
<sabdfl> machine has been up a little while, i could reboot
<willcooke> tjaalton, will gpu hangs be logged in syslog?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> shows in dmesg and kern.log
<willcooke> sabdfl, could you paste your syslog and kern.log to paste.canonical.com ?
<willcooke> or similar
<pitti> Sweet5hark: seems the ubuntu8 LibO regresses on s390x, and one retry didn't help; is that JunitTest_sot_complex thing somethign that just tends to fail often, or something which should be looked at?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: not that s390x would be particularly important for LibO of course, so I'm fine with just ignoring it
<pitti> doko: ^ FYI
<pitti> correction, I alredy did two retries
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/xenial/s390x/
<pitti> a shame, as otherwise it worked fairly well up to now
<Laney> doko: this doesn't make sense
<Laney> how did libgps -2 migrate if it's a transition that breaks packages?
<Laney> guess someone gets to figure out the API changes now
<doko> Laney, just saw it in NBS. fyi, upstream doesn't have this source anymore, but a new geoclue 2.4.2
<Laney> I know
<Sweet5hark> pitti: interesting.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: so, this is ubuntu8 vs ubuntu7 (which used to work on s390x), right?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: right
<Sweet5hark> pitti: there wasnt too much of a change between those two: doko added multiarch foo.
<doko> Sweet5hark, does LO use transactional memory?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: sot is fairly low in the stack -- if its broken, many things might be. OTOH, this is an out-of-process java junit test interacting with libreoffice as another process ...
<Sweet5hark> pitti: sooo, chances are, this has nothing to do with the sot part (that the test intends to target), but with general toolchain/java/whatever issues. External java testing has been fairly stable on common used platforms, but somewhat shaky elsewhere ...
<pitti> Sweet5hark: or coudl that be related to building with JDK8 now?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yeah, possibly.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ubuntu8 might have built against the current java-common in -proposed which switches to JDK8 by default
 * Sweet5hark looks at the log.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: hmmm, that throws a RuntimeExcpetion in the loop after http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/sot/qa/complex/olesimplestorage/Test01.java#105 ..
<Sweet5hark> which triggers file-io in LibreOffice and reads Bytes on it. Likely the stream read is truncated or something.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: doesnt fire a synapse immediately for me how multiarch or a different jvm should trigger that.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ok; we can retry 0ubuntu7 on current xenial after the queues have settled down (due to perl), then it's easier to compare
<Sweet5hark> pitti: OTOH I intend to bump us to 5.1.0~rc3 ~today -- which will present us with a whole new and different arrangement of failures anyway ...
<pitti> haha
<pitti> Sweet5hark: as I said, I'm happy to ignore this failure, but as there are a few other regressions due to JDK8 I thought you shold at least ack this
<Sweet5hark> pitti: so, TBH i wouldnt overinvest in getting 5.0 on xenial nice and clean as we will throw it away anyhow.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: but, but.. all those s390x LibO users! (I'm sure you can find a way to actually run it through ssh or something :) )
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ok, so ignore that failure to let ubuntu8 land, and see how 5.1 behaves?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yeah, thanks for the heads-up. I would likely need a login on a builder box (and rewrite that test in C++ to keep sane) to debug that ...
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yes
<pitti> Sweet5hark: I can give you temp ssh access to that (but as I said, they are swamped right now, so not now)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yeah. lets reinvestigate when the smoke clears over libreoffice 5.1
<Sweet5hark> pitti: (BTW looking at the failure its "all those s390x users doing Microsoft OLE-Object embedding in LibreOffice")
<Sweet5hark> I bet that one user out there is very effective in filing lots of bugs and raising hell about it though.
 * Sweet5hark just realizes that homeopathy work for IT too. 
<Sweet5hark> haswell? /me is still hearing the atmosphere on 2nd generation i7.
<Sweet5hark> s/hearing/heating/
<Laney> Restore the scaling on the greeter
<Laney> :-oooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pitti> ^ is that a giraffe?
<seb128> urg
<seb128> daily iso has no ati/intel/nouveau/radeon/qxl/vesa xorg drivers
<seb128> no wonder the greeter doesn't show :p
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ known?
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> xenial?
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.manifest
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> Laney, I wanted to test ubiquity/Webkit2 :p
<seb128> well, still on it, need a working session first
<tjaalton> hmm, probably because -amdgpu is not in main yet
<Laney> heh
<tjaalton> added it to -video-all, wouldn't have expected this to happen :P
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> and we keep publishing isos as current when they don't start
<seb128> annoying
<tjaalton> I'll file a MIR and get it moved today
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> or without MIR, it's a no-brainer
<seb128> check with the MIR team I guess?
<seb128> I can do the archive promotion for you
<tjaalton> checking with #u-r now
<tjaalton> sabdfl, willcooke: xenial seems happy on a haswell laptop here, so it's not a widespread issue I hope
<willcooke> sabdfl, do you have the discrete gfx hardware as well or just the Intel built in one?
<willcooke> thanks tjaalton
<sabdfl> willcooke, i think intel only
<sabdfl> mark@mark-XPS-15:~$ lspci  | grep VGA
<sabdfl> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<willcooke> thx sabdfl
<seb128> Laney, ubiquity webkit2 doesn't work for me, the slides don't show :-/
<seb128> unsure where to look, /var/log/installer/debug has "(process:8709): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper"
<seb128> Laney, using the laney/wk2 package published an hour ago or so
<doko> Trevinho, Laney, seb128: looking at sphinxbase ...
<doko>     * amd64: gstreamer0.10-pocketsphinx, libpocketsphinx-dev, libpocketsphinx1, libunityvoice1, libunityvoice1-dev, pocketsphinx-utils, python-pocketsphinx, python-pocketsphinx-dbg, simon, sphinx3, sphinxtrain, sphinxtrain-dev, unity-voice-autopilot, unity-voice-service
<seb128> doko, yes?
<doko> Logan synced sphinxbase, but it won't migrate. is there any reason not to continue the transition?
<seb128> not that I know of
<seb128> I had to look at the unity-voice build issue on my list but didn't manage to find slots for it yet
<seb128> if you want to do it that would be nice
<doko> I'll look and do the other rdeps first
<seb128> doko, thanks
<seb128> urg
<seb128> pitti, larsu, my /var/log/journal is 2G ... is that expected? is there any cleaning done for that one or does it just accumulate over time?
<pitti> seb128: it is expected, yes; the journal grows until it hits SystemMaxUse= (by default 10%), or if the remaining free space drops bwlow SystemKeepFree= (default 15%), then the oldest stuff gets rotated out
<pitti> seb128: i. e. it dynamically grows and shrinks with the amount of available disk space
<seb128> k, weird
<seb128> I had less that 1G free disk this week
<seb128> and still the journal is 2G
<pitti> you can also configure it to a more "classic" SystemMaxFileSize=, but I think that dynamic one is a better default
<seb128> I'm often around 900M free disk on that 80G drive
<seb128> is there a command I can run to garbage collect the journal/clean out old entries?
<seb128> just rm?
<pitti> yes, you can just rm the files, but a bug report with "df" and an ls -l /var/log/journal/* would be good
<seb128> I'm going to do that next time, I've deleted vms and pbuilder cache & other things and I'm back up to 10G free
<pitti> seb128: a more fine-grained command is journalctl --vacuum-{size,time,files}, see manpage
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: can you compare the output of
<pitti> sudo du -hs /var/log/journal/
<pitti> with
<pitti> sudo journalctl --disk-usage
<pitti> ?
<seb128> Archived and active journals take up 1.9G on disk.
<seb128> 2,0G	/var/log/journal/
<pitti> I have 2.7 GB, and 77G free on /
<pitti> ok, that sounds about right
<pitti> wow, my logs  start on September 21, that's a looot of history
<seb128> -rw-r-x---+ 1 root systemd-journal  48M juin  28  2015 system@00051997a0a1257b-e
<seb128> 81a5e1204d5e56d.journal~
<seb128> pitti, ^ beat you ;-)
 * desrt senses a disturbance in the force
<Laney> seb128: ok, let me try again
<willcooke> it's time!!!11
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  9 15:30:30 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic:
<desrt> o hai
<willcooke> hi desrt !
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong(out), happyaron(out), hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho(out), seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter(out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> o/
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> (ok running out :p)
<hikiko> hey!
<willcooke> hi didrocks!
 * desrt misses didrocks' name on the list
<andyrock> Ho
<willcooke> :(
<andyrock> Ho
 * didrocks hugs desrt
 * desrt feels warm
<larsu> o/
<andyrock> My keyboard does not like me
<larsu> didrocks is here in spirit
<larsu> well, and he's actually present
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I figured we'd go round the list as usual and each person can paste their update and the 16.04 landings update
<willcooke> then if there are questions etc we can address them, then move on to the next person
<willcooke> Let's begin...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> I ve been working on launcher integration. The branch is almost done. I m a bit blocked because libappstream-glib gives us icon as pixbufs and not gicons but nothing impossible to workaround
<andyrock> G-s launcher integration
<andyrock> I ll try to finish it by the end of tomorrow
<willcooke> ^H^H^H thanks
<willcooke> anything pending for 16.04 feature wise?  I think that's all right?
<andyrock> For the thing I want to push before ff
<andyrock> Just this one
<andyrock> And startup notifications
<andyrock> Should go without problems
<seb128> did the session dialogs changes landed? or did that got removed from the xenial list?
<andyrock> Not yet :\
<andyrock> But it s low priority
<seb128> well, that's sort of the point of doing the status update on feature now
<seb128> either we drop them or get them done in the next week or so
<andyrock> I would rather push the other two
<seb128> I guess it means that one is not for this cycle?
<seb128> right, it's fine
<seb128> we just need to focus on the important bits ;-)
<andyrock> I ll try but no promise
<andyrock> :)
<seb128> thanks
<andyrock> No
<willcooke> better to focus on getting the launcher stuff done
<seb128> just retarget it to next cycle if it's not going to land
<andyrock> Np
<andyrock> Sure
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> seb128, anything else here?
<seb128> no ;-)
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: attente
<Trevinho> andyrock: I can help if needed with features in case...
<attente> unity-greeter hi-dpi menu positioning fix
<attente> more discussions and revisions to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756579...
<seb128> thanks for that one!
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 756579 in Widget: GtkMenu "GTK should let GDK position menus" [Critical,Needinfo]
<attente> implemented ubuntu-sso login dialog for submitting reviews in gnome software, struggling with some (i think) threading issues..........
<desrt> attente: happy to help look at those
<attente> seb128: np!
<attente> desrt: thanks
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> keep me posted on the SSo work
<willcooke> attente, I dont think you have any other 16.04 landings, right?
<doko> looking at pocketsphinx ... Laney, finding your name in the changelog ... is there still need for the various english language models?
<Laney> doko: 1) meeting 2) dunno
<attente> no
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hi.  refactoring the gsettings work to a nicer state.
<desrt> started to have some more serious discussions about timellines and when/how this will land (the containerisation work)
<desrt> looking at early next cycle, so it can get lots of users by 16.10
<desrt> hope to have the 'upstream' stuff mostly done by march
<desrt> not really a 16.04 target, but 'just after 16.04'
<desrt> that's all for technical stuff
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * investigated a complaint to bug 1337873 - it appeared that user was depending on unsupported behaviour
<ubot5`> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Debian) "ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> * tested fix to bug 1538724 - looking good
<ubot5`> bug 1538724 in firefox (Ubuntu Wily) "GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1]: Unknown cairo format 3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538724
<dgadomski> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thank you
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> I am working on the ezoom integration: I did some fixes on nux and unity to be able to use the code I had already and now I debug the transformations that take place when I add the compiz zoom transformation matrix to the nux matrix stack. Compiz and nux have different matrix representations and stacks and I am trying to see if I can use the scale matrix in a way that the components are scaled automatically avoiding the double scaling issues
<hikiko> I had the other time (although at the end I ll have to scale 1 by 1 the unity components that are not rendered by nux).
<hikiko> eof :)
<seb128> what's the status of the CSD decorations? that still didn't land?
<hikiko> no, it's under review
<hikiko> marco will review it but he has the launcher and all that
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's getting late
<seb128> we said in London that things should be done a week after the sprint
<seb128> that was back in 2015 ;-)
<larsu> a year ago!
<seb128> oh well, I hope it lands this week
<hikiko> well the code seems to work but it needs to be reviewed
<hikiko> and tested
<seb128> right
<hikiko> btw
<hikiko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LABxkCLVSUg seb128
<seb128> it might be useful to put it in a silo for testing?
<hikiko> I don't know if I pasted it the other time
<seb128> anyway it was not especially for you hikiko
<seb128> we just need as a team to see that landing
<seb128> hikiko, thanks ;-)
<willcooke> seb128, Trevinho - lets see where we are on Friday ^
<seb128> k
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: Laney
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> • short week, short status!
<Laney> • Updated appstream-cloud to be properly integrated with prodstack & have some more actions and nagios checks, contribute patches to increase coverage and find new icons faster, debug some issues
<Laney> ∘ Fighting with IS over restrictive policies meaning we can't download screenshots
<Laney> • Worked on rebasing wk2 packages on the archive and a new port for sphinx tests which got enabled in the meantime (16.04 feature, will be in before FF)
<Laney> • helped to land terminal scrollbar fix
<Laney> ︘
<willcooke> thanks Laney, anything 16.04 related looking risky?  (screenshots download aside)
<seb128> Laney, how is the wk2 transition looking? I start to see today if I can help a bit on testing/reviewing but I'm probably not going to have limited slots for that
<Laney> you are not going to have limited slots?
<Laney> that sounds good
<seb128> -not
<Laney> WHAT
<seb128> doh, I was typing something else and changed mid way :p
<Laney> it's fine
<Laney> dunno why ubiquity broke though, that worked before
<Laney> annoying
<seb128> well, I can help a bit, so let me know if there is something you would prefer me to look at
<seb128> is it buggy for you as well?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it's something to do with it running as root
<seb128> yeah :-/
<Laney> POs
<Laney> POS
<Laney> POSPOSPOSPSOPSO
 * Sweet5hark slowly backs  away ...
<willcooke> thanks a lot Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> last meeting :(
<seb128> :-(
<attente> :(
<willcooke> :((
<larsu> not a lot to report: slightly shorter week as well
<larsu> did some administration stuff (turns out I'm leaving)
<seb128> wait! you lease on the 18th, next meeting is on the 16th?
 * pitti sheds a tear for larsu
<Trevinho> :'(
<larsu> seb128: some last days of holiday
<seb128> ah right
<seb128> larsu, we are going to miss you!
<willcooke> we are indeed
 * seb128 hugs larsu
<larsu> I'm off Monday at noon officially
 * larsu hugs EVERYONE
<willcooke> come and visit
 * Trevinho re-hugs
<larsu> hehe
 * didrocks hugs larsu as well
 * Sweet5hark shakes angry old man fist for larsu leaving us.
<larsu> haha
 * pitti hugs larsu big time
 * larsu sheds a tear
<larsu> but I also have some status!
<larsu> geonames index is coming along
<larsu> should probably talk to desrt at some point - she might be the next maintainer
<larsu> also fixed scrollbars in terminals (THEME!)
<larsu> (with a bad hack sadly, but I couldn't think of anything better)
<larsu> </larsu>
<desrt> bye bye larsu
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> any news on your bike?
<larsu> have to buy new wheels
<larsu> rode Faina's today
<larsu> it's ... small
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> it's been a pleasure larsu, sorry you're going.  Will chat later in the week.
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • some desktop updates (gedit, gnome-calculator, gtk)
<seb128> • reverted the gtk fileselector single-click-open behaviour change
<seb128> • gnome-software/packagekit/aptdaemon discussions
<seb128> • synced new manpages from Debian (yeah, remaining delta deprecated by upstream changes!)
<seb128> • reverted nautilus in xenial, discussed the new version with upstream
<seb128> • patch pilot shift
<seb128> • fixed low res icon for the unity-control-center sound panel
<seb128> • enabled hi-dpi scaling on unity-greeter
<seb128> • tested ubiquity/webkitgtk2, debugging xenial daily not starting on the way (missing xorg drivers)
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> I don't have features on my personal list, but I'm trying to see if I can help others to land the remaining things we need to land
<seb128> e.g webkitgtk2
<seb128> gnome-software
<seb128> libreoffice 5.1
<seb128> let me know if you think I can help you with some feature that still need to land
<larsu> seb128: do you know if removing software works now? I found the issue at the hackfest, but don't know if it ended up being fixe
<larsu> *fixed
<seb128> larsu, I don't know, but robert_ancell is wriing an aptdaemon backend
<seb128> since porting the archive away from it was not really doable
<seb128> and packagekit is slow
<larsu> ah, right
<seb128> seems the safest option for this cycle
<larsu> indeed
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> Accessibility profile manager rework:
<willcooke> * The core library has been written, and is functional. It still may receive some minor functionality improvements and API additions/changes, but it is working. The package is in the new queue now, and a MIR will be applied for as soon as its in the archive.
<willcooke> * I've also written a small CLI utility to facilitate quick testing, both the library, and profile metadata itself.
<willcooke> * UI wise, for the time being, I have created an indicator that shows the available accessibility profiles in a list, with the currently enabled profile shown as such. This indicator will be off by default, but will be shown during install, and whenever a profile is enabled. I'll probably add another option to the indicator menu to allow the user to hide it if they wish, regardless of whether a profile is enabled or not.
<willcooke> * I have a small change that I still need to propose for merging in the universal access panel of Unity control center. The change adds a profiles tab, with a simple toggle switch, to show or hide the indicator. I am using the org.gnome.desktop.a11y always-show-universal-access-status GSettings schema and key. GNOME shell uses this to allow the user to show or hide its own accessibility menu, so since we don't use it, I thought to be
<willcooke>  somewhat compatible with GNOME shell, I would use this GSettings value too. It should be noted that I have not done any work to integrate this profiles mechanism into any of the GTK based Ubuntu derivatives as of yet.
<willcooke> * The same profiles tab in the universal access control center panel will likely be expanded in the future to show a list of profiles, and allow the user to activate/deactivate profiles. Will not be done this cycle, likely need to discuss the best UI to use in this context.
<willcooke> Still to do:
<willcooke> * Refactor Ubiquity to launch the new a11y profile indicator. At the moment, Ubiquity ahs its own indicator with the hard-coded list of profiles. Using the new indicator in ubiquity should be trivial.
<willcooke> * Implement a mechanism to notify the user of available accessib
<willcooke> ility profiles if they start using an assistive technology like Orca. THis is low priority, because I am not entirely sure of the best way to present this to the user UI wise, probably something for next cycle, although I will see what I can come up with, if I find myself with time to spare.
<willcooke> * Patch Orca to use GSettings as its settings backend of choice if the user doesn't have any existing Orca configuration present.
<willcooke> * Integrate everything into the desktop image, i.e seeds, MIR (discussed above), ubiquity etc.
<willcooke> Other stuff:
<willcooke> * Getting a final opinion on whether we want pulseaudio 8. If others involved with audio stuff are agreeable, that will likely be in by the end of this week.
<willcooke> I don't expect I will need to file any feature freeze exception requests, but that will depend on how long the package will take to get into the archive, and get a MIR approved.
<willcooke> chew on that...
<seb128> that's quite a verbose summary!
<willcooke> I was supposed to summarise, but I didnt
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I see :-)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> you don't get to write that on your weekly status update then :p
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<larsu> irc character limit reached for the day
<seb128> +1 on geting the news pulseaudio
<willcooke> seb128, agreed
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Added facility to optionally create local queues pointing to remote raw queues. Before only remote queues with driver/PPD were taken into account.
<willcooke> - Printing Architecture: Debian has dropped LSB support. Studied alternatives for creating distribution-independent binary packages.
<willcooke> - OpenPrinting Summit: Sent out first speaker invitations.
<willcooke> - Performance review.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> What should go into 16.04 from my side is:
<willcooke> - Printing stack on the phone.
<willcooke> - Get Ghostscript synced with Debian, Will please make the security team pass the openjpeg MIR before FF. Thanks.
<willcooke> - HPLIP 3.16.2 (got released today)
<willcooke> - CUPS 2.1.3
<willcooke> - The usual pre-FF round of version checks on all printing-related packages to have them up to date.
<willcooke> tkamppeter's stuff is all in good shape - I'll see what we can do with the MIR
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Zeitgeist upstart and vacuum support
<Trevinho> · Updated unity nautilus patches for 3.14 revert
<Trevinho> · Working on fixing lp:unity failure (big thanks to cjwatson! didrocks hijacking failed :-D)
<Trevinho> · libwnck new upstream release and some mainteinance
<Trevinho> · fixes to unity upstream to support multi-arch natively
<Trevinho> · Fixed a launcher-filemanager integration issue
<Trevinho> · Some tuning on the bottom launcher branch for kylin
<Trevinho> · Unity theming improvements
<Trevinho> · Unity packaging fixes (moving the non-lib bits from libunity-core package)
<Trevinho> · Reviews?!
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> so yeah, let's see how the reviews are going on Friday and see if we need to swap anything around
<seb128> Trevinho, are we landing the launcher@bottom in xenial?
<willcooke> no
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: we try to...
<Trevinho> Ah, ok :D
<seb128> so why do we spend work on it before ff? :p
<seb128> k
<seb128> seems like a "discuss after meeting" item ;-)
<willcooke> yeah, lets do that
<seb128> I didn't look at the zg on upstart into too much details
<seb128> do we really need an upstart job for that?
<willcooke> thinking about it, maybe I'm wrong, because Kylin want it
<willcooke> but we dont
<seb128> Laney, ^ if you want to help reviewing that it would be welcome
<Trevinho> seb128: that's for ensuring the vacuum happens at the right time
<seb128> your upstart foo is probably better than mine
<Laney> upstart to run vacuum?
<Trevinho> we do it every 10 days...
<seb128> Laney, bug #919801
<ubot5`> bug 919801 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Unity dash file search is extremely slow" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919801
<seb128> but let's handle that after the meeting as well
<seb128> willcooke, I'm done with questions for Trevinho ;-)
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> Worrying about GNOME Software
<willcooke> ASM Prep
<willcooke> REviews
<willcooke> more worrying about GNOME Software
<seb128> yeah :-/
<willcooke> Less worried now, and a plan for what to do next is forming
<willcooke> so I think we'll work it out
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: any other business
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: :( nobody missing my weekly libreoffice rant?
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> how did I manage that
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - 5.1.0/xenial rebases on multiarch
<Sweet5hark> - 5.0.5 updates for wily
<Sweet5hark> - some patch backports for trusty and precise
<Sweet5hark> - work on snappy:
<Sweet5hark> -- trying to get a good debug env in snappy
<Sweet5hark> -- ended up bundling strace and gdb in the snap
<Sweet5hark> -- build a debug build of libreoffice
<Sweet5hark> -- discovered that the failures happen in obscure toolchain places (e.g. in std::ostream::sentry) that dont make much sense even in the debugger
<Sweet5hark> -- reenabled tests in the build and looked at test failures in snapcraft (not snappy)
<Sweet5hark> -- found similar basic weirdness around C++ std libs (e.g. stream operations)
<Sweet5hark> ==> now trying to isolate a smallish testcase that doesnt need ~all of libreoffice and its infrastruce with UNO and friends
<Sweet5hark> - also: FOSDEM madness (including giving a devroom talk), and TDF board/staff meetings, LibreOffice Hackfest
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> willcooke, no update from robert_ancell?
<willcooke> no I figure I could probably fill that in for him
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> GNOME Software
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-02-09 | Current topic: any other business
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> hehe
<willcooke> oki, anyone got anything else before we wrap?
<willcooke> oh, please let me have your 360 names
<seb128> let's go back to work on getting those features landed? ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, when is that due?
<seb128> why do they always put admin stuff in the busy periods? :p
<willcooke> ideally before MWC which is 22 Feb
<seb128> k
<willcooke> oki, thanks very much everyone
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  9 16:19:27 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-02-09-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> possibly haz slideshow
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> what was it?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, how is that libreoffice update coming  along?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/zlidezhow.png
<Laney> dropping more privileges
<Laney> want to make a pkg to be sure though
<Laney> also this iso is oooooooooooold
<seb128> it's the wrong animal!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: finished building, is uploaded at http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/ -- currently updating my VM to smoketest the build (aka check if it really starts when manually kicked off on a machine).
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and passes smoketest, please consider sponsoring from the above link at a time of your convenience.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great, thanks!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yw
<Laney> getting off a bit early, see you!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<Sweet5hark1> eod
<willcooke> g'night all
<attente> robert_ancell: g'morning
<robert_ancell> attente, hi
<attente> robert_ancell: so the sso auth should be working on the branch now if you want to give it a try
<robert_ancell> attente, awesome
<robert_ancell> attente, the wip/rancell/reviews branch?
<attente> yes
<attente> robert_ancell: i'm wondering, if at some point we should clean up the branch with an interactive rebase
<robert_ancell> attente, I have a branch like that I've been maintaining - it's how I've generated the patches on GNOME Bugzilla
<attente> robert_ancell: oh, so there's a bug for it you've been attaching patches to?
<robert_ancell> attente, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759527
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 759527 in General "Add support for reviews" [Normal,New]
<robert_ancell> pitti, ping?
<pitti> hello robert_ancell
 * pitti should really avoid falling into the old "ping" trap at half past ten..
<robert_ancell> pitti, hi, did you see the lightdm install issue? Seems to be related to systemd + dbus
<robert_ancell> pitti, heh
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, I'm not aware of that, what's the bug#?
<robert_ancell> pitti, seems to be a flurry of bugs, e.g. lp:1542549
<robert_ancell> lp:#1542549
<robert_ancell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1542549
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542549 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "package lightdm 1.17.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> Setting up lightdm (1.17.5-0ubuntu2) ...
<robert_ancell> insserv: Service dbus has to be enabled to start service lightdm
<robert_ancell> insserv: exiting now!
<robert_ancell> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<robert_ancell> from dpkg
<pitti> insserv: Service dbus has to be enabled to start service lightdm
<pitti> ah, yes
<pitti> so, dbus was disabled
<pitti> robert_ancell: as the first iteration this smells a bit like bug 1540568
<ubot5`> bug 1540568 in systemd (Ubuntu) "package udev 228-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Service mountkernfs has to be enabled to start service udev" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540568
<pitti> we had a bad update-rc.d in xenial for a day or 1.5, which caused issues like that
<pitti> robert_ancell: and lo and behold, mate alpha-2 has that bad version (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/alpha-2/xenial-desktop-amd64.manifest)
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, cool. I'll just ignore those issues then.
<pitti> robert_ancell: I followed up with instructions how to fix, and duped
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks!
<robert_ancell> attente, would you know the answer to lp:#1543617 ?
<robert_ancell> lp:1543617
<robert_ancell> ubot5`, wake up!
<robert_ancell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1543617
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543617 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "InputSources should have an explicit default" [Undecided,New]
<attente> robert_ancell: wouldn't we have to customize that xml depending on the language the user chooses in ubiquity?
<robert_ancell> attente, I don't really know, but I think you were working on input sources right?
<robert_ancell> I don't really get the problem from the description
<attente> i think what jonas is thinking about is that mir probably is hard-coding the default and would prefer it come from accountsservice instead
<robert_ancell> attente, you probably want to pull the reviews branch, the core support landed in master and I've now merged it
<attente> robert_ancell: does that only include your patches from the bz bug?
<robert_ancell> attente, richard chopped everything up
<attente> oh dear. ok, so if i want to get the ubuntu sso dialog in there, i should attach it to the bug?
<attente> oh. i see what you mean
<attente> the ubuntu plugin is still in progress
<attente> are we upstreaming that? or is that going to be a distro patch for us?
<robert_ancell> attente, it's in the bug, but Richard hasn't reviewed it yet.
<robert_ancell> So I'll ask him now we have the core stuff in, but I'd prepare for a distro patch
<attente> ok, that's fine
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-10
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu!
<larsu> morgen pitti!
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<desrt> happy 9am CEST, everyone!
 * desrt parties
<larsu> haha
<larsu> morning desrt
<desrt> hello larsu!
<desrt> and everyone else at the party :)
 * desrt would also like to give a special mention to the coffee machine, for being so lovely
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey larsu pitti didrocks desrt
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<zzarr> hello!
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> didrocks, ouais, et toi ?
<seb128> zzarr, hey
<zzarr> I get an error trying to connect to WiFi networks from lightdm, "(32) Incufficient privileges"
<zzarr> seb128, :-)
<zzarr> I installed the system with the help of debootstrap so I suspect I'm missing some settings
<seb128> zzarr, try #ubuntu for user questions
 * duflu just learned what he should already know
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> seb128: Morning
<zzarr> seb128, duflu sent me here ;-)
<duflu> Yeah
<seb128> zzarr, but that's normal afaik, the greeter has limited privileges to avoid having non auth users to be able to do too much on the system
<zzarr> no problem, I'll ask in #ubuntu instead
<duflu> Oh, so the system needs to learn about the network first inside a login
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> seb128: ça va :)
<seb128> zzarr, duflu, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/trunk/view/head:/debian/unity-greeter.pkla
<duflu> Yep, as designed
<zzarr> I'll have a look, thanks
<zzarr> seb128, is that ini file found on the system anywhere?
<seb128> zzarr, dpkg -S <filename>
<seb128> usually replies to that question
<seb128> unity-greeter: /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/unity-greeter.pkla
<zzarr> seb128, okey, nice to know
<zzarr> I'll have a look what it says on my system
<zzarr> seb128, it looks the same to me
<seb128> zzarr, why would it be different?
<zzarr> seb128, I don't know, but I checked in case
<zzarr> seb128, is there a command to connect to WiFi from console?
<seb128> zzarr, nmcli
<zzarr> thanks
<seb128> zzarr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/377687/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wifi-network-using-nmcli
<zzarr> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> g'mornin'
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> hey u.k people
<seb128> how is your island today?
<willcooke> what up seb128
<Laney> hey willcooke seb128
<willcooke> actually not too bad
<Laney> it's sunny
<seb128> we have sun here this morning!
<Laney> looks good!
<seb128> haha
 * seb128 ^5 Laney
<flocculant> Laney has now broken that and the rain will be back later
<Laney> oh noes
<zzarr> seb128, the step where it says "To list WiFi networks" don't work
<zzarr> it complaints that there is no list option
<seb128> I think nmcli changed syntax
<zzarr> okey
<seb128> zzarr, try nmcli d wifi
<Laney> nmcli dev wifi list ifname wlan0
<zzarr> seb128, okey, I'll do
<seb128> or what Laney says
<seb128> dunno the difference
<Laney> don't you just love nmcli's interface?!?!?!
<zzarr> thanks seb128 that worked
<didrocks> good morning Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<willcooke> hey didrocks!  How's your market?
<didrocks> willcooke: busy market place! but good, thanks! :)
<willcooke> didrocks, I see that a community guy might pick up Fritzing \o/
<didrocks> willcooke: it's the one with commit rights :)
<willcooke> didrocks, that guy rocks!
<willcooke> seb128, X tests:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15002882/ <-- no failures on Xorg though. :/
<didrocks> yeah, he really does :)
<seb128> Laney, can you help me with that maybe? is there anything keeping appstream in main? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html lists it as "binary to demote", I'm wondering why it's not "source & binary"
<willcooke> tjaalton, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813610  <--- fixed!  Thank you!
<ubot5`> Debian bug 813610 in xf86-video-omap "Please update to 0.4.4" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<Laney> seb128: the source is in universe already
<Laney> don't ask me!
<seb128> lol, ok
 * seb128 demotes the binary
<tjaalton> willcooke: yeah, seems it got synced too
 * Laney has not the power
<seb128> so gcab can build
<seb128> can unblock gnome-software in universe
<seb128> until we get the MIR resolved
<willcooke> tjaalton, can I mark that bug as fixed release?>
<willcooke> (the Ubuntu one)
<seb128> urg, no, appstream-glib can't be demoted so it's not going to fix it
<seb128> need the security team to do that review then
<tjaalton> willcooke: I just did
<willcooke> tjaalton, \m/
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, did the drivers situation get resolved yesterday?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes, -amdgpu is in main now
<seb128> great
<tjaalton> so the images should be fine?
<seb128> indeed they are
<seb128> well the manifest is at least
<tjaalton> cool
<seb128> I didn't try to boot one yet
<tjaalton> so the xserver testing is going well, and a point-release happened yesterday. I'm thinking of moving them to main repo next monday before FF
<seb128> great
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, I guess you saw the pulseaudio build failure?
<seb128> TheMuso, they renamed pa_strlist_tostring to pa_strlist_to_string and 0600-droid-sync-with-upstream-for-Android-5-support-and-b.patch needs to have those changed
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<andyrock> morning
<Sweet5hark> seb128: moin!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, the libreoffice autopkgtests seem grumpy with the update
<seb128> /tmp/adt-run.GLsJeZ/build.1te/libreoffice-5.1.0~rc3/solenv/gbuild/Package.mk:81: *** Something depends on package instsetoo_native_setup which does not exist..  Stop.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ^ does it speak to you?
<seb128> andyrock, hey!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmmm, it tells me something in the libreoffice build system is fubared (or rather, the abuse we do with it to run the tests standalone).
<Sweet5hark> seb128: FWIW, it does not suggest that libreoffice itself is broken (yet).
<seb128> right
<seb128> still it makes britney frown at it
<Sweet5hark> seb128: for more, I'd need to get a local autopkgtest setup to see what is odd there.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, will look into it.
<seb128> well, one way or another we need to unblock it
<seb128> thanks!
 * Sweet5hark mumbles something about  "tests are for quicheeaters" and real programmers use pascal (http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/real.programmers.html)
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> "One can tell immediately by this comment that Nicklaus Wirth is a Quiche Eater."
<seb128> shrug
 * seb128 shakes fist at firefox, it crashed, used 100% cpu and now my awesome bar is less awesome/lost some history
<seb128> I guess something in the profile got corrupted/deleted
<seb128> it's annoying!
<desrt> seb128: firefox has some very serious issues when the history db gets too big
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> i periodically sacrifice my history in order to avoid losing more important stuff like saved passwords :p
<seb128> that is suboptimal :-/
<Laney> oh em gee
<Laney> we had a power cut
<willcooke> nowai
<Laney> I can now hear a symphony of burglar alarms
<Laney> all across the land
<willcooke> hah!
<willcooke> I've never understood the logic in that
<willcooke> presumably something like... now the burglars have reconnected the power I shall alert my owners to this probably break in
<willcooke> or.. Ah, I am freshly switched on... let me sing you the song of my people
<Laney> nah it was sounding when the power was off too
<Laney> now I get to find all the shit that doesn't come up properly when power gets restored
 * Laney stares at you, NFS mount on rpi
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> starting the things in the right order is always a pain
<Laney> systemd kindly blocked my boot waiting for it
<Laney> now... I was actually staring at some code before this rude interruption...
<Laney> ...
 * Laney looks for that video of Homer playing with the squirrels
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> need some UPS!
<willcooke> Laney, https://frinkiac.com/ is your friend
<Laney> this one will do
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsKOYQ7z9CE
<Laney> appstream segfaults... birds... appstream segfaults... cup of tea...
<Laney> ok I'm back in the zone
<Laney> WTF no I'm not
 * Laney had never put pi's external hard drive in fstab
<pitti> seb128: ftr, chromium-browser has failed on armhf for a long time, little sense in retrying
<seb128> pitti, can we skip it?
<pitti> seb128: we have a force-badtest for it
<pitti> pitti:force-badtest chromium-browser/48.0.2564.82-0ubuntu1.1222
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: see excuses.html "Should wait for chromium-browser 48.0.2564.82-0ubuntu1.1222 test, but forced by pitti "
<seb128> right, I overlooked that one
<seb128> do you get notified of every retry? ;-)
<pitti> one of these days I need to fix britney to show the overrides right after/on the affected result
<pitti> seb128: no, I just look at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#queue-xenial-armhf to see how far we are
<seb128> I see
<seb128> sorry for adding useless backlog
<pitti> seb128: perl  and Qt in the silo combined have kept the armhf runners busy since Monday evening..
<pitti> no worries
<pitti> seb128: the armhf machines need quite a lot of handholding, so I'm looking at running regularly
<doko> seb128, Laney: all sphinx* related packages updated, and fixed simon.
<doko> except for unity-voice
<doko> now, there is a problem: the vcs reads for 2014-06: Remove old energy-based VAD
<doko> and unity-voice apparently relies on that :-/
<Laney> doko: perhaps this is a thing that is not maintained
<Laney> or needed
<doko> how to find out?
<Laney> it seems to not be on touch images
<Laney> maybe ask sil2100
<doko> sil2100, ^^^ you touched this last
<sil2100> Hey, what's up?
<doko> read backlog
<sil2100> hm, ok, I suspect this package is no longer used, but let me double-confirm that
<sil2100> s/used/maintained
<doko> reverse-depends doesn't show anything for it
<sil2100> doko: yeah, confirmed it's not used or really maintained
<Laney> FLUSH IT
<doko> sil2100, please could you address this at some meeting that those packages are removed? these issues cost people's time :-(
<doko> sil2100, please file a bug report and assign it to ubuntu-archive
<sil2100> doko: on it o/ I actually wonder why we didn't drop it when we dropped it from our touch images
<sil2100> Thought they had some other uses for it
<doko> sil2100, bug report?
<sil2100> doko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-voice/+bug/1544025
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1544025 in unity-voice (Ubuntu) "Please remove unity-voice from the archive" [Undecided,New]
<doko> sil2100, removed
<sil2100> doko: thanks o/
<seb128> doko, Laney, check with ted or pete-woods maybe? I think unity-voice was going to be used for the hud (I think it's still on futur roadmaps, just not a priority atm)
<Laney> yeah, when that time comes it can be fixed & reuploaded
<Laney> already talked to pete on some other channel
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm not going to complain about being agressive for removals
<seb128> usually it's the other way around, I would delete half of the universe craps but people keep saying that those might have some users and we should better fix things than remove them :p
<doko> seb128, Sweet5hark: are you going to work on the hsqldb dep-wait?
 * doko ducks
<seb128> doko, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb/2.3.3+dfsg2-1 no dep-wait?
<doko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb1.8.0
<doko> yes, because it's still in universe
<seb128> I can fix that
<doko> sure, and please all resulting component mismatches
<seb128> thanks for pointing it out
<doko> I assume these are the same for the two versions
 * Sweet5hark sticks pins in his libreoffice-base voodoo doll.
<Sweet5hark> doko: thanks for the notification.
<willcooke> grrrrr. the big orange thing in the sky is too bright and now I'm having to close the blinds
<ogra_> send it over here, you can have our rain
 * willcooke goes to look for an envelope 
<pitti> ogra_: dry and half-sunny here :)
<ogra_> lucky you in the south
<Sweet5hark> *grmbl*
<Sweet5hark> toggling proposed in software updater toggles binaries, but not deb-src ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, did that use to work? unsure what's the logic but I would expect it to enable deb-src if you have those enabled for the main pocket
<Sweet5hark> seb128: dunno, if it used to work. I just enabled proposed via GUI, then installed the libreoffice bins and was confused for a sec when I got libreoffice 5.0.x with apt-get source
<dobey> Sweet5hark: pull-lp-source is your friend, btw
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hacked the autopkgtest into submission, I think. needed some 3-line change in the bowels of the libreoffice build system
<seb128> Sweet5hark, cool
<davmor2> whose the best person to talk to about secureboot and it's behaviour in 16.04, more specifically how to re-enable it after the installer disabled it?
<willcooke> davmor2, humm, I would guess foundations
<davmor2> willcooke: thanks
<willcooke> alrighty, g'night all
<Sweet5hark> seb128: libreoffice_5.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu2 currently uploading to http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/xenial/5.1.0/ and should fix the autopkgtests. no upload of libreoffice-l10n needed though. should be finished in a few minutes -- suggesting upload tomorrow though (as per "no late evening or friday uploads if possible" guideline for libreoffice)
 * Sweet5hark is of for the day.
<Sweet5hark> s/of/off/
<TheMuso> seb128: Yeah, I'm on it.
<TheMuso> Gah I always do that...
<robert_ancell> attente, I pushed some coding style changes to the Ubuntu login dialog code
<flocculant> robert_ancell: I've been playing with the gnome-software ppa in xubuntu - sort of, just got back to looking again - completely updated it, currently it want's (and obviously does) remove system-config-printer for me - should I report that? is that something you'd want to see reported
<robert_ancell> flocculant, yeah, please report that
<flocculant> ack
<flocculant> robert_ancell: given it's a ppa and it won't let me ubuntu-bug - anything you want me to attach to the manual report?
<robert_ancell> flocculant, just note in the report it's from the PPA
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> bug 1544325
<ubot5`> bug 1544325 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Installing gnome-software removes system-config-printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544325
<flocculant> I know someone else in our team was looking I'll try and get them to confirm that
<flocculant> I know timezone issue here - so if I can do anything - leave a ping in here perhaps and I'll see it when I get back
<robert_ancell> flocculant, thanks
<flocculant> robert_ancell: might actually be an issue with an old vm install and the ppa and updating/grading - someone else looked and can't confirm it - redoing mine
<attente> robert_ancell: can we squash those commits together to make a clean patch?
<robert_ancell> attente, I have a local branch with everything squashed together
<robert_ancell> attente, I've never worked out the appropriate way to do this with git - do we start a new branch with a clean commit?
<attente> robert_ancell: i've only ever done it on private/in-progress branches too
<attente> i guess it gets hard if we start to force-push to a common remote
<attente> maybe it's best if you maintain the clean branch after all
<robert_ancell> attente, yeah, the force push just doesn't seem to scale beyond one developer.
<robert_ancell> attente, So I'm putting the patches from my rebased branch onto bugzilla - you can always pick up one of those and modify it if you need it
<robert_ancell> attente, and of course it's not impossible to generate the rebased branch yourself, though there are likely many conflicts in the process
<attente> yeah, you're right. probably best if you maintain the clean patchset
<attente> but if you push it to the remote, i could work off of that instead
<attente> because it must be confusing keeping track of changes between the wip branch and the bugzilla patches
<robert_ancell> attente, it's not hard - I just do a git diff to see what needs pulling in and then git cherry-pick them followed by a rebase
<robert_ancell> attente, the issue pushing to the remote is then we have to force push and it gets messy/dangerous
<attente> robert_ancell: i think it's ok as long as you're the only one doing it. but yeah, if you're ok with cherry picking changes from the other branch, that's sounds ok too
<flocculant> robert_ancell: I was trying to unconfirm that bug - now I've got add-apt-repository crashing on me - so I'll leave it for tomorrow - but it appears that a clean install today installs -gnome
<flocculant> I'll look as soon as I can on that
<flocculant> bug 1544346 just in case that's important
<ubot5`> bug 1544346 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository crashed with ssl.SSLError in create_default_context(): unknown error (_ssl.c:3046)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544346
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-11
<flocculant> sarnold: odd - works ok in this main install , add-apt that is
<flocculant> and printers works too]
<sarnold> flocculant: mdes laur recently did an openssl merge and I was curious if you tripped a regression, but when I went looking it worked fine.. hehe
<sarnold> flocculant: can you get it to fail somewhere predictably? it may or may not be a regression, but the fact that I couldn't reproduce it made me think it's transient error of some sort
<flocculant> not sure wth is going on - why would this all work on hardware with all manner of to'ings and fro'ings but not in vm
<flocculant> sarnold: yea yea - understood :
<flocculant> )
<flocculant> on main here - setting vm to main
<flocculant> sarnold: same fail in vm
<flocculant> *shrug*
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I dropped the packagekit dependency for the PPA version - do you know what is pulling it in?
<flocculant> sarnold: unless it is yet again a vbox issue - in which case surely they are piling up now
<flocculant> robert_ancell: I'm now talking about the time it takes to repeat a command in terminal in vm against this hardware install
<flocculant> would your change be that quick?
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I dropped the dependency yesterday, so I'm wondering if your bug is against an older version
<flocculant> mmm
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I'm also currently updating dependencies in xenial so it will go directly in there. So then it might be worth purging the PPA and checking if you still have the issue.
<flocculant> robert_ancell: well I clean installed the vm, upgraded did the dist-upgrade it wanted, added the ppa then redid that and grabbed g-s, and while that was going - added ppa to this main install and did the same
<flocculant> installed on hardware fine - failed in vbox
<robert_ancell> flocculant, ok
<robert_ancell> weird
<flocculant> robert_ancell: happy enough to redo the vm stuff first tomorrow - see where it leaves me
<flocculant> also happy enough to blitz this install - but need a while longer :)
<flocculant> and yea - weird :)
<flocculant> if it's an 'old xenial' upgrading to 'newer' then happy enough to wander away from it obviosly :)
<sarnold> I don't know what other issue you're working on.. but uprades from 'old xenial' may do a good job replicating what users see when upgrading from wily..
<flocculant> sarnold: well - I grabbed the g-s ppa really early - so ...
<flocculant> and frankly - if any of my testers said 'upgraded from old xenial' I'd say - re-install it
<flocculant> but I try and do what I can to play edge stories and see what goes on - this broke - though it was ppa
<flocculant> sarnold: actually - none of that actually matters now I think of it - add-apt failed twice in vm's - tomorrow morning I will do a clean install on hardware and see - without updating/grading the iso or install
<flocculant> I'll report on the bug if needed
<sarnold> flocculant: great, thanks!
<flocculant> sarnold: I just want to make sure when I can :)
<flocculant> just getting a bit lost in the logic of what I have - and trying to set up xubuntu for 2 milestones lol
<flocculant> too many vm's and h'ware installs :)
<sarnold> oof. i'm familiar with the problem. :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> anyway - I'll try and pare it down and either invalid or 'dudesssss' it :)
<hikiko> Hi
<desrt> hikiko: happy thursday
<desrt> hello to everyone else, as well :)
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> hey larsu!
<seb128> good morning desktopers pitti larsu
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> oui, et toi ?
<pitti> ça va, un peu fatigué comme tous les jeudi matins :)
<seb128> tu as joué au basketball hier ?
<pitti> oui, c'était super !
<seb128> moi j'ai joué au tennis, c'était bien aussi !
<seb128> et je suis également un peu fatigué ce matin ;-)
 * pitti ^5s seb128
 * seb128 ^5s pitti back ;-)
<pitti> seb128: c'est la bonne sorte de fatigue :)
<seb128> oui !
<pitti> seb128: il ne fait pas trop froid pour tennis ?
<pitti> il neige un peu ici, et il y a 2 degrees
<seb128> non ça va, il ne gèle pas
<seb128> bbiab, moving with the laptop to a coffee place for the morning
<seb128> back
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, eog.mo is missing from the french langpacks, that keeps happening in xenial then it comes back at the next update, do you have any clue how to debug that?
<willcooke> morning all
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hey folks.
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<larsu> hi willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso
<larsu> hey TheMuso!
<hikiko> heh :) happy Thursday desrt and pitti seb128 TheMuso willcooke larsu etc
<seb128> hey hikiko, happy almost friday!
<hikiko> hahahaha
<larsu> thanks hikiko, you too!
<TheMuso> Later folks.
<seb128> bye TheMuso
<seb128> enjoy your evening
 * duflu never did get around to asking if TheMuso plays music :)
<duflu> Or maybe I did and don't remember because /UDS evenings/
<alexarnaud> Hi Ubuntu community !
<duflu> Hi alexarnaud
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<seb128> good morning Laney!
<Laney> MUHAHAHA
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> just tried daily (which works!) and your ubiquity wk2, works as well!
<seb128> and sky is blue
<seb128> good start of day ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> I hear birds
<Laney> and some daffodils are starting to come out
<seb128> spring?
<Laney> could be!
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> weeeiird
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> it's a season for snow :p
<Laney> been a crap winter for snow so far
<Laney> had about 1mm one time
<alexarnaud> hey seb128 Laney duflu andyrock !
<alexarnaud> Laney: you are a geek poetry ^^
<seb128> yeah :-/
<alexarnaud> :)
<seb128> Laney, oh, and we got gnome-software binaries in universe ;-)
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> without fwdupdate/gcab/packagekit
<seb128> but still, a good first step ;-)
<Laney> did you try them?
<seb128> no, I'm waiting for that install to be done, it's uninstalling packages
<seb128> so almost there
<seb128> that's my next-on-the-list ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, previous fires dealt with (for now) -- are they missing from the current langpacks? i. e. are my current logs/tarballs useful for debugging?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/eog.mo exists anyway
<pitti> grep fr.*eog logs/xenial.log → nothing
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15015106/
<pitti> it's there for plenty of other langs, though
<seb128> that's n-1 to current
 * pitti compares the latest three deltas on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+language-packs
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho - do you have nVidia hardware?  Suggestion that installing the proprietary nv drivers "break" u7.... https://plus.google.com/+PopescuSorin/posts/j8RPRvzMvbU
<pitti> seb128: what do you mean with "n-1"?
<pitti> seb128: oh, nevermind
<seb128> pitti, the -de one lost devhelp
<pitti> seb128: speaking of which, we should do a -base refresh
<seb128> but that might be a different issue
<pitti> last one was in November
<seb128> Files in first .deb but not in second
<seb128> -------------------------------------
<seb128> -rw-r--r--  root/root   /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/devhelp.mo
<seb128> -rw-r--r--  root/root   /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/gtkhtml-4.0.mo
<seb128> gtkhtml is normal
<seb128> that source is deprecated
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> seb128: ok, they are there in the tarball
<hikiko> willcooke, I don't
<hikiko> I have only integrated intels
<seb128> pitti, yeah, last time I looked (before the holidays) I couldn't find anything weird/buggy in the export
<seb128> do we have logs on the packs generation?
<pitti> seb128: yes, on macquarie
<pitti> seb128: I was just looking, fr/eog doesn't appear there at all -- as if it wasn't in the tarball (but it is)
<seb128> weird
<pitti> seb128: you should have access to that
<hikiko> willcooke, Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded means that he has no opengl, he needs to rm -r ~/.compiz-1 restart lightdm open ccsm and enable opengl, unityshell
<willcooke> hikiko,  would you mind commenting on that post?  Or I can if you prefer
<hikiko> sure
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> I'm mindful that we don't want to turn G+ in to a support forum, but that guy does a lot of good stuff for us
<willcooke> so yes, pure favouritism ;)
<larsu> G+ is still a thing?
 * larsu giggles
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> It's a thing for Ubuntu users
<willcooke> and Arduino
<willcooke> and I think that's it
<willcooke> it's quite nice really
<pitti> and FOSS in general
<pitti> less of a thing for exchanging cat pictures indeed
<willcooke> ha!
<pitti> I see electronic boards and beer bottles a LOT, though :)
<seb128> hope it stays one
<seb128> I hate having the world forced into a single choice
<willcooke> ha, yes there are a lot of beer bottles.
<willcooke> Goes along with FOSS I expect ;)
<seb128> Laney, gnome-software (sort-of) "works"
<seb128> the "all" tab lists firefox and transmission and that's it
<seb128> "installed" has a better list
<Laney> appstreamcli search .
<pitti> why do we seed ubuntu-sso-client-qt? I didn't see that Qt client for ages
<pitti> unseeding would apparently allow us to drop python-qt4
<pitti> which is two obsolete APIs in one package :)
<seb128> Laney, that list <things>
<Laney> iz gnome-software boog then
<Laney> sry
<pitti> is that just a leftover from rhythmbox music or so?
<seb128> like search empathy or brasero works
<seb128> pitti, software-center
<Laney> gnome-software --search robocode --verbose
<seb128> it does the auth for reviews
<pitti> seb128: ok, but shouldn't software-center depend on it then, rather than seedin git?
<pitti> seb128: I just purged s-c to see how much that loses, was curious
<seb128> I guess we should yes
<pitti> seb128: oh sorry, it already does
<pitti> ... depend on it, I mean
<seb128> k
<seb128> makes sense
<pitti> seb128: so is it ok if I unseed it?
<seb128> afaik yes
<seb128> maybe check with dobey
<seb128> he might know of something else using that I don't have in mind
<pitti> it won't change the images/default install due to that dep anyway
<pitti> seb128: ack, will do
<seb128> danke
<pitti> dobey: can you think of a reason to still keep ubuntu-sso-client-qt seeded? software-center directly depends on it, but I don't see anything else using it
<pitti> dobey: thus as soon as we unseed software-center, we could lose ubuntu-sso-client-qt and python-qt4 along with it
<pitti> dobey: i. e. this should be a dependency only, not a first-class seeded package
<pitti> desktop: * ubuntu-sso-client-qt # because software-center uses it for comments/purchases/oneconf, and there is no GTK+ edition
<pitti> looks like it's only for s-c, as per seed history
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15015186/
<pitti> and as it's a dep -> I'll drop it for now  (I'll put it back if dobey objects0
<seb128> pitti, +1
<Laney> seb128: is that incomplete?
<Laney> it looks like it ends int he middle of a line
<Laney> anyway I see it too here
<seb128> Laney, unsure why it truncated
<Laney> app invalid as no pixbuf
<Laney> this all worked before when we were at the sprint
<Laney> larsu can confirm!!!!
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> rob updated g-s to 3.19 though
<Laney> guess that side broke things
<seb128> so maybe a bug in the new version
<Laney> dunno why he didn't notice this though
<seb128> yeah, or maybe he did
<seb128> but he's getting things moving
<seb128> and going to fix it next
<Laney> nein
<Laney> eg bug #1542242
<ubot5`> bug 1542242 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Search doesnt return any results" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542242
<seb128> hum :-/
<seb128> k, going offline for 10 minutes or so, walking back from the coffee place
<Laney> watch out for those canals
<Laney> damn
<hikiko> G+ is interesting :) I might start posting links to bug fixes and features..
<hikiko> I never look at it much :p
<seb128> back
<Sweet5hark> moin all
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<desrt> Sweet5hark: greetings
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark desrt
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: 5.0.5~rc2 is at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging -- havent smoketested that yet.
<Sweet5hark> popey: libreoffice vanilla minimal is at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601 but likewise not tested yet in any way. (also not that 5.0.5 strictly speaking isnt finalized yet)
<michael-vb> Hello.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks for the autpkg fix, I just uploaded your update
<michael-vb> seb128: for your information, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1543619
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543619 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon randr support has problems in virtual machines" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks Sweet5hark
<seb128> michael-vb, thanks
<larsu> Laney: hm?
 * larsu was in a call
<michael-vb> seb128: we will work around it somehow, not least because we need to support distribution releases which are no longer regularly updated.
<michael-vb> I may just be radical and delete that file with a warning when we find it.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thanks a lot. and thank you for handling the hsqldb thing (*sigh*)!
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, alright
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yw!
<Sweet5hark> desrt: good mo ... wait *confused*-- good $(whatever time it is at your place)
<seb128> bbiab
<desrt> Sweet5hark: still in .de :)
<larsu> Sweet5hark: speaking of .de, I'm in Hamburg right now :)
 * Laney wants a hamburger
 * Laney chews on Sweet5hark 
 * larsu eyes to the street below
 * Sweet5hark tastes aweful.
<Sweet5hark> larsu: oh, cool. How long will you be around?
<larsu> Sweet5hark: how do you know?
<Sweet5hark> larsu: Im bitter.
<Sweet5hark> ;)
<larsu> Sweet5hark: only until the early evening (picking up Faina as we hadn't seen each other for a while)
<larsu> Sweet5hark: otherwise I would have let you known sooner and asked for a beer ;)
<Sweet5hark> larsu: right, my thoughts exactly ;)
<Laney> seb128: fixed that icon thing
<Laney> everything is non-free and 3rd party but hey ho
<larsu> Laney: icons broke (again)?
<Laney> yeah who knows why
 * larsu shrufs
<larsu> *shrugs
<larsu> did I ever mention that I hate the way we do icons?
<Laney> nah this is appstream side
<Laney> for uninstalled things
<seb128> Laney, well done!
<seb128> pitti, did you get anywhere with the langpack issue?
<seb128> Laney, dunno what changed but now I get gnome-software listing categories but no selection and the categories are mostly empty
<pitti> seb128: sorry, no, got diverted
<Laney> that's what happened before no?
<seb128> Laney, no, this morning I had http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/gnomesoftware.png
<seb128> now I've no icon but a grid of categories, when clicking on those I get subcategories on the left side and nothing on the right
<Laney> k, didn't look like that for me
<seb128> k
<seb128> is your fix server side?
<seb128> or something to upload/update?
<seb128> pitti, no worry, there was some other discussions ongoing so I was unsure if I had missed something
<Laney> look on the bug, just attached a patch
<Laney> you can try it if you want
<seb128> thanks
<dobey> pitti: imo, no; not sure why it specifically was seeded
<willcooke> desktoppers:  via davidcalle - http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/liveblog-scientists-announce-major-gravitational-wave-finding/
<willcooke> I AM IN UR FACILITY.  DETECTING YOUR GRAVITATIONAL WAVES
<seb128> woooot
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Laney, your path change does the trick ;-)
<pitti> willcooke: wasn't that supposed to be announced in an hour and a quarter from now?
<pitti> oh, there's a countdown
<larsu> crazy times. A countdown :)
 * pitti can already hear it..
<larsu> the waves? ;)
<pitti> "Red Alert! Captain, a gravitational wave of magnitude 7 is approaching us. Evasive manœuvers!"
<larsu> hehe
<desrt> pitti: they would definitely have said "graviton" there
<Sweet5hark> seb128: oh, i386 build for libreoffice in proposed says "failed" but doesnt have a log ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: (while it even build on powerpc/ppc64el/s390x just fine, so seems to be a transient failure)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: just restart that?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, done
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> time for some exercice, bbl
<alexarnaud> seb128: what's bbl?
<alexarnaud> baseball?
<ogra_> close :)
<ogra_> "be back later" ;)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, I'm just about to upload Firefox builds with telemetry enabled to https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next. I'm going to turn publishing off until I've verified it works as expected (just in case you wonder what's going on)
<alexarnaud> ogra_: oh, well. I know AFK only ^^.
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, are you going to take beta5 or the current beta4?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, happened to all ppa builds too :\
<Laney> goodnight!
<Laney> off to the theatre
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, the current beta4 (it's a new tarball though, as it needs to embed the source revision)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1233687
<ubot5`> Mozilla bug 1233687 in Telemetry "[meta] Ubuntu Firefox builds don't send Telemetry" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ah, I see
<willcooke> g'night all, off to Beavers
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I assume you finished this within the next 11 hours (in time for beta 5)?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, fingers crossed
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hmm, ok
<bschaefer> hello, was wondering if anyone could give this package some love :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/capnproto/0.5.3-2ubuntu1
<TheMuso> duflu: I do/did. Haven't really played in a while for various reasons, although looking to get back into it.
<robert_ancell> bschaefer, what's the issue?
<bschaefer> robert_ancell, mainly just would like the 0.5.3 in xenial rather then proposed to get proper cmake/pkg packaging changes
<robert_ancell> bschaefer, according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html it should have migrated - I don't know what's holding it back
<bschaefer> robert_ancell, bregma pointed out a rdepends on unity-scopes-api but it looks like it should just need a rebuild
<bschaefer> but yeah other then that... it seemed to pass everything, but seems like a low priority
<robert_ancell> bschaefer, then I'd expect the excuses page to give that as a reason :/
<bschaefer> true, not really sure whats holding it back :(
<bschaefer> figured maybe someone in desktop would know
<robert_ancell> that's the end of my knowledge in -proposed migration. Perhaps RAOF might know
<bschaefer> o cool, ill be sure to poke him when he gets on
<bschaefer> thanks!
<dobey> bschaefer: it's been a painful migration
<dobey> bschaefer: new capnproto caused unity-scopes-api to break, and new jsoncpp caused unity-scopes-api and some other packages to break
<bschaefer> aww dang :(
<bschaefer> was worried about that
<dobey> well, that's what happens with abi breaks :)
<bschaefer> its not a requirement, just makes things simpler :)
<bschaefer> yup!
<dobey> bschaefer: anyway, the necessary rdepends should be uploaded to proposed now, so should just be a matter of time for launchpad and autopkgtests to catch up and let things through
<dobey> (i've been dealing with that the past few days)
<bschaefer> o thats good to hear. Thanks for the information and battling with the ABI break :)
<dobey> (well, me and a couple others on my team, i can't take all the credit :)
<bschaefer> :)
<bregma> robert_ancell, I'm looking at changing the name of the lightdm session for Unity 8 (removing the -mir, because it's Mir all the way down now) but when I do, stuff stops working...  it seems the session name is always derived from the name of the session file instead of the user-session string inside the session file
<bregma> robert_ancell, would you suggest any simple way around that?
 * bregma find the above description confusing and apologizes in advance
<robert_ancell> bregma, yeah, not sure exactly what you're getting at there. What is the "session name" exactly? $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP? $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<robert_ancell> bregma, in short, you can rename the session file to anything you like, though you will break existing logins as they will use the old name
<bregma> robert_ancell, $DESKTOP_SESSION
<robert_ancell> bregma, right, nothing *should* be using that anymore
<bregma> well, it's used by the Unity 8 upstart job to only start Unity 8 when it's a Unity 8 session
<bregma> is there a better way?
<robert_ancell> bregma, you should set DesktopNames in the .desktop file to have any keys you might want
<robert_ancell> So you'd probably do DesktopNames=Unity;Unity8
<robert_ancell> So existing stuff that checked for Unity would still work and new stuff could check for Unity8
<robert_ancell> That gets exposed as (the confusingly named) $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<robert_ancell> caveat, I bet there's a bunch of software that doesn't correctly check it as a list instead doing basically strcmp (getenv ("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"), "Unity") == 0
<bregma> robert_ancell, all that matters here really is the upstart job to start the desktop session, so it's worth playing with, thanks
<robert_ancell> ximion, do you know where the appstream code is that set the origin of an app, e.g. "xenial-main"
<robert_ancell> ?
<robert_ancell> ximion, because I've found the issue that the apps say they're third party - we need a plugin to mark them as not (Debian will need one too)
<ximion> robert_ancell: which kind of origin do you mean exactly? The AppStream metadata origin, or the candidate origin (= repository in case of distro packages)?
<robert_ancell> ximion, appstream metadata origin
<robert_ancell> which is used as the origin for the GsApp and is what is used by the Fedora plugin to determine if they came from Fedora
<ximion> robert_ancell: did you discuss that with hughsie? That sounds a bit short-sighted to me...
<ximion> ah, if the Fedora plugin does it, we must do the same, since it appears to be the preferred way then...
<ximion> and yes, I would like to have that plugin in Debian too, maybe we could even add it upstream
<ximion> I just know the origin stuff for libappstream
 * ximion check appstream-glib
<ximion> but I think checking AppStream data will be insufficient, since AppStream metadata can come from anywhere, including 3rd-party sources
<ximion> I think what you really want is to check for the PackageKit repository software originates from...
<ximion> in a package-id, that is the last part of the pkg;version;arch;data triplet (data == repository, unless installed, then it's an "installed" string)
<ximion> in GS, you should receive an origin of the software component via the gs_app_get_source_id_default () call, btw
<ximion> robert_ancell: ^
<robert_ancell> ximion, yeah, the packagekit plugin also seems to set origin
<ximion> AppStream doesn't know or care about where the software it provides metadata for comes from - but tools like PackageKit, XdgApp and Limba do have that knowledge
<ximion> hah! The GS code just gave me an idea how I could improve the PK aptcc backend :-)
<ximion> robert_ancell: I don't like that this code is in a distro-specific plugin - maybe we can convince hughsie to make this a config file which distributors can ship?
<robert_ancell> ximion, I guess it depends if we can simply define what consitutes a supported package.
<ximion> robert_ancell: supported package == anything in the distributors official repositories
<ximion> 3rd-party: anything else
<robert_ancell> ximion, it seems like a maintainence issue to keep updating the whitelist of supported things
<ximion> robert_ancell: if we would do things right, PackageKit would provide that information, and either have it in its backend, or query APT for it
<ximion> ideally, a client tool like GS shouldn't contain any distribution-specific stuff, and hardcoded lists are especially evil
<robert_ancell> yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-02-12
<hikiko> hi
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
 * TheMuso -> EOD && EOW
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hello TheMuso pitti :)
<didrocks> pitti: morning! see what your announcement was translated into: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-be-fully-in-sync-with-the-debian-repositories-500309.shtml :)
<pitti> " that the Ubuntu repos might be fully in sync with the Debian ones"  .. le QUOI ??
<pitti> yeah, let's drop ubuntu, and all use Debian :)
<pitti> interesting how "there's some hope ☺ " translates into "yes, we plan"
<didrocks> heh, indeed! :)
<desrt> hello people
<desrt> and good morning
<didrocks> hey desrt
<desrt> happy friday, didrocks :)
<didrocks> happy friday desrt!
<hikiko> Happy Friday didrocks desrt!
<didrocks> good morning hikiko
<Laney> ahoy
<willcooke> g'mornin Laney.
<willcooke> Nice and sunny here this morning
<Laney> hey willcooke, happy friday
<Laney> it is quite cloudy here
<Laney> if I were still in primary school I would hold one of those 1/8 things up to the sky
<Laney> and I would say that it is 7/8 cloudy
<Sweet5hark1> moin all!
<Laney> hey Sweet5hark1
<Laney> cool nickname
<didrocks> morning Laney, willcooke and Sweet5hark1!
 * Sweet5hark1 checks: yep, its Friday.
<Sweet5hark1> so were do I see xenial autopkgtests on jenkins? Using the search on the web interface I find them for all series, except for xenial ...
<Laney> there is no jenkins
<Laney> what are you looking for?
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: I would guess you want http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com
 * Laney just discovered by accident that you can vim a url
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: thx alot, thats indeed what I was looking for.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, you also have the logs from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> if that's what you are looking for?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, the issues seem to be "No SDBC driver was found for the URL 'sdbc:embedded:hsqldb'."?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yeah, except that that test runs just fine here. so something weird about the test env ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<seb128> you can try locally with qemu or lxc
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yah -- the running a qemu inside a VirtualBox kind of matroschka puppet games where something I tried to avoid ...
<seb128> try with lxc?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb1.8.0/1.8.0.10+dfsg-5ubuntu1 <- hmmm, could this upload 22 hours ago have broken it
<seb128> I guess it could...
<Sweet5hark1> libreoffice hsqldb is using 1.8 (we are pretty much the only ones using it)
<Laney> why inside vbox?
<Laney> and hi seb128!
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> what's up
<seb128> started the day with laptop issues (again)
<seb128> which turned out to be kernel issues for a change...
<Laney> :/
<seb128> no bluetooth with the current kernel
<seb128> and video lockups
<Laney> reminds me to try -nvidia again
<seb128> but it's friday!
<seb128> what about you?
 * Laney is good
<Laney> we are having pancakes tonight
<seb128> nice ;-)
<Laney> and I am going to make candied bacon as an experiment
<Laney> last night we went to see a play about undercover policing which was based on real cases
 * Laney grr
<seb128> grr about?
 * seb128 played tennis yesterday evening, perfect weather ;-)
<seb128> just learnt what candied bacon is
<seb128> I'm curious now, let us know if it's any good :-)
<Laney> don't think I have had it before
<Laney> will do!
<larsu> morning! (sorry, dentist appointment took longer than expected)
<seb128> good morning larsu!
<larsu> hey seb128! How are you?
<seb128> good! you?
<larsu> good, other than that I can't feel my tongue
<Laney> hope it's still there
<Laney> and not on its way to an exotic restaurant
<larsu> think so
<Laney> the illicit tongue trade is big
<larsu> uh oh
 * larsu thought he trusted his dentist...
<Sweet5hark1> "dget $URL" on xenial doesnt download anything, but instead writes "dget $URL will download something"
<Sweet5hark1> *gumble*
<Sweet5hark1> ah, ignore me. Im stupid as usual.
<larsu> Sweet5hark1: don't be too hard on yourself. It's Friday!
<Sweet5hark1> larsu: Id troll myself instead, but aint nobody got time for that!
<larsu> hah
<Laney> seb128: can you comment on  https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubiquity/webkit2/+merge/282467 that it worked for you maybe?
 * Laney wants to go ping
<Laney> thanks for fixing that icon thing!
<seb128> yw, sorry for screwing it up!
<seb128> and thanks for catching the error :-)
<willcooke> Trevinho, seb128 - we said we'd see what the state of play is with CSD today and decide if we need to change priorities to get it in.  How's that coming?
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien
<seb128> Laney, it feels a bit weird to have manifest updates in the webkit commit though, but I let you sort out that with cyphermox or whoever is going to ack the changes
<Laney> something did that automatically
<seb128> also bonus point to whoever wraps the (build-)depends :p
<andyrock> morning
<willcooke> morning andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> willcooke, I don't know what's the status about CSD, waiting for Trevinho
<willcooke> seb128, ack, was more of "cc" :)
<seb128> yeah, I figured out I would reply something still ;-)
<willcooke> :) thanks seb128
<willcooke> oh look!  it's Sweet5hark1:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBNG6bVZPzw
<seb128> indeed!
<Laney> talking about building libreoffice i hope
<willcooke> via Alberto Ruiz on G+
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: yeah. If -- on rare occasions -- I have to talk about different things than LibreOffice, I stutter and stumble even more ..
<Laney> I mean *building* rather than running :P
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: in that talk more about extending, controlling and scripting libreoffice -- neither building nor running ;)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> libreoffice-l10n (1:5.0.2-0ubuntu4 to 1:5.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> autopkgtest for libreoffice 1:5.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu1: s390x: Regression ♻
<seb128>  
<seb128> is it going to autoretry with libreoffice 1:5.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu2?
<seb128> and if I click retry, what version is it going to pick? the same or the current one?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hmm, isnt that nonsense anyway? pitti pinged me that s390x autopkgtests already broken with 5.0....ubuntu8 for unfanthomable reasons.
<Sweet5hark1> so shouldnt be regression?
<Sweet5hark1> s/regression/a regression/
<pitti> it's still a regression, just not a regression of 5.1
<pitti> but from the previous upload
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so -- the autopkgtest didnt fail when running from a normal desktop (just rechecked that), it also doesnt fail when just updating the libhsqldb1.8.0. so your sync likely is innocent.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: no updating all the rest in xenial and see if that breaks it (including such interesting packages as jre and gcc)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: planning to get step-by-step to xenial-proposed as in the test env to see where it breaks (because I suspect this is again a "something was updated under libreoffice between build and test run" b0rkage)
<Sweet5hark1> if I arrive at xenial-propsed up-to-date and it still doesnt fail, I will recheck in the test-env if that still fail. If so --- meh, thats gotta be fun.
 * Laney has made a way too strong coffee
 * Laney 's face turns inside out
 * willcooke shakes his fist at the HR system
 * Sweet5hark1 hands willcooke a fork and a torch.
 * willcooke burns the HR system.  Starting with its face
<didrocks> that's how you get angry comments :-)
<Laney> he's trying to find the give laney all the money button
<Laney> hey didrocks ;-)
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> larsu: that's my answer to the last 3 hours "hey" :)
<Sweet5hark1> lol
<larsu> hehe
<Laney> https://twitter.com/tp_muller/status/698083554962575360
 * Sweet5hark1 is confused again: Im having "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  xenial-proposed main restricted" in my /etc/apt/sources.list but Im getting "libreoffice is already at the newest version (1:5.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu1)" -- why?
<Sweet5hark1> while "apt install libreoffice-writer" libreoffice-writer gives me a ...ubuntu2.
<Laney> the binary package "libreoffice" is in universe
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: arrgh, right.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: They serve me tea and know my first name in this trap, because Im dropping by so often.
<Trevinho> willcooke: oh, I missed your ping before... There's some gtk "hacking" missing, as unity with hikiko stuff should be enough.
<willcooke> Trevinho, oki, any eta on that?  Do we need to prioritise it above other things?
<Trevinho> it shouldn't be anything that FF would block imho.
<willcooke> Trevinho, probably not, but if we have issues we need time to fix.  So we should make a start sooner rather than later I think, just to be sure.  What do you think?
<Trevinho> yeah, sure
<willcooke> Trevinho, I think finish the reviews and then let's look at csd early next week?
<Trevinho> ok
<Sweet5hark1> hmm, still cant repro that autotest failure -- need to look at adt-run foo ...
<Sweet5hark1> but this means this is just a false positive FWIW.
<seb128> :-/
 * Laney uploads a wk2 without universe BDs
<Laney> ah crap
<Laney> Get:332 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libgmpxxv4-4 amd64 2:6.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu3 [10.2 kB]
<Laney> Get:333 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 libgmpv4-dev amd64 2:6.1.0+dfsg-2ubuntu3 [297 kB]
<Laney> now what is that
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<ricotz> seb128, hi, what happened with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphite2/1.3.3-1ubuntu1
<seb128> ricotz, hey! you mean?
<seb128> it's depwaiting on a MIR
<seb128> you can click on any of the build to see that
<seb128> " Missing build dependencies: fonttools "
<ricotz> seb128, that us what I mean
<ricotz> us/is
<ricotz> seb128, "happened" was meant like "any progress on"
<seb128> ricotz, the MIR is public, I don't have more info that what is in there
<seb128> it looks like it's blocked on some team wanted to take ownership for fonttools
<ricotz> seb128, ah, didnt see the MIR bug
<seb128> ricotz, is the graphite update blocking something?
<ricotz> seb128, noticed it is still horribly outdated and upstream libreoffice 5.1 is using 1.3.5
<seb128> it's not using the system version?
<ricotz> seb128, of course it is using the ubuntu version 1.2.4, but upstream is testing against/using 1.3.5
<seb128> is 1.3 a stable serie?
<Laney> seb128: what do you think about promoting webkit2gtk source so that it gets the main version of libgmp-dev?
<Laney> I could block it in proposed
<Laney> until everything is uploaded
<Laney> (so we don't get two webkits on the cd)
<ricotz> seb128, I would assume so
<seb128> Laney, we have 2 sources building the same binary? or how does that work?
<Laney> Provides
<ricotz> seb128, https://github.com/silnrsi/graphite/releases
<Laney> some indirect thing gets it, otherwise could fix webkit to use the other one
<seb128> Laney, I'm happy to pre-promote it if we are going to go with the migration
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I guess won't be able to upload any actual things until next week after wk2 itself builds though
<Laney> oh no, new -dev packages, could do
<seb128> I'm unsure to follow
<seb128> you mean it needs a source change/rebuild for the libgmp thing?
<seb128> or promote and no change rebuild?
<Laney> I need to rebuild it to use geoclue 1
<Laney> but if that happens in universe it will get an extra universe dep on gmp
<Laney> so needs to rebuild in main
<seb128> I see
<Laney> for now you could just promote the source
<Laney> but if you do binaries too then I can do some other uploads straight away
<Laney> up to you
<Laney> there would be a component-mismatch until the rebuilds get published though of course
<seb128> Laney, ok, let me look at the binaries, we might as well do that
<Laney> thx
<seb128> Laney, btw did we get any feedback from the security team? I guess they are happy in any case to swap a webkit for a more recent one?
<Laney> yeah I think that was okay
<Laney> they have some note to not support webkit anyway ...
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> might be better now that they are trying to do CVEs
<Laney> cf a recent blog from mcatanzaro
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> reminds me I wanted to comment on this blog post
<mdeslaur> yes, please swap for webkit2
<seb128> "provides security support only to software in the main repository"
<seb128> is inaccurate
<Laney> mdeslaur: happening now-ish
<mdeslaur> \o/
<Laney> well, after lunch when the source has published in main at least
 * Laney biab
<mdeslaur> Laney: is there anything left in main that requires old webkit?
<seb128> Laney, enjoy lunch!
<seb128> should be in there once you are back
<Laney> mdeslaur: won't be once we've finished, that is the goal
<seb128> mdeslaur, not once Laney is done
<mdeslaur> awesome
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> it's annoying for us to have to patch things back to use an old API too
<Laney> and stupid
<Laney> so makes sense from all sides
<mdeslaur> hopefully we'll actually be able to update it once and a while since that blog post seems to indicate they are trying to maintain a stable api
<seb128> yeah
<Sweet5hark1> fscking great, adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud ran for half a day and then aborts with some error ...
<Sweet5hark1> ich kann so nicht arbeiten
<pitti> Sweet5hark1: what did it fail on?
<pitti> I can show you a trick to use a local pre-downloaded image
<pitti> half a day?? I thought you have this 10.000 Mbit/s connection (it should take some 5 mins, even on my petty 10 MBit DSL)
<seb128> pitti, just for info, my "system doesn't reboot" was due to powerd (that job really doesn't play along nicely with desktops)
<seb128> I wonder who would review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/powerd/start-with-android-only/+merge/263951
<Laney> tvoss?
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: it was complaining about some plymouth plugin foo failing.
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: restated now, lets see how it goes.
<seb128> yeah, maybe
<seb128> Laney, btw webkit2gtk is in main with binaries now
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> it just published in the last 2 minutes or so
 * Laney block
 * Laney upload
 * Laney screams, forgot to remove geoclue-2.0
<Laney> good job I checked the debdiff
<Laney> not sure this block is going to work
<willcooke> seb128, fyi:  if you find people saying that apps wont open in u8-desktop-session-mir they need to install libpam-cgm
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/+bug/1535058
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> I'v got to go to the chemist to collect a prescription for the babies.  bbl
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: failed again :( http://pastebin.com/gyJdLaQp
<seb128> willcooke, k, good to know!
<willcooke> back
<seb128> Trevinho, if you do changes to the video/application lens please consider bug #1502094
<ubot5`> bug 1502094 in unity-scope-home (Ubuntu) "libgee-0.8-dev should be used, libgee-dev will be removed from the archive" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502094
<seb128> or maybe we should do a landing for that?
<willcooke> should it be added to the Trello board, or can it be done along with something else?  i.e. does it need it's own task?
<seb128> it's a few liners and the bug has patches so it's just a matter to do a landing
<willcooke> I'm gonna add it anyway I think
<seb128> trivial one but I guess that's a topic by itself so worth a trello card?
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> Live the process, be the process :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> speaking of process
<Laney> rls-x-incoming is large
<seb128> Laney, no webkit upload?
<Laney> 12/02 15:10:44  * Laney screams, forgot to remove geoclue-2.0
<willcooke> Laney, seb128  - lets do a scrub early next week?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ubuntu/arm/+build/9003359
<seb128> yeah, I though you were going to edit debian/control, debuild -S and dput :p
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> need to know if it works
<seb128> full testing round for it , I see ;-)
<Laney> can't have a build failure against my name
<Laney> that would be SICKENING
<seb128> haha
<seb128> especially when reviews are coming
<seb128> "Laney FAILED"
<Laney> i386 worked anyway
<Laney> good sign
<seb128> willcooke, @scrub, wfm
<seb128> next week things need to land!
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> g-s should be good, it's in the archive now and not blocked on MIRs
<willcooke> woot
<seb128> we should probably fix that appstream directory issue before installing it by default though
<Laney> just submitted that
<Laney> see what richard says
<seb128> great!
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-x-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> this is DoSed by linux-*!
<seb128> Laney, do you know if anyone is still using that report/following the process?
<seb128> I've the feeling that not
<Laney> you mean in our team?
<seb128> I mostly tag the bugs to keep a todolist of things to look before release
<seb128> no, in any team
<Laney> doubt any others
<seb128> I tagged a few for foundations owned packages
<seb128> and I don't think they milestoned/untagged either
<Laney> it was just for us to track our own work
<Laney> as a thing which already exists/works sort of
<Laney> don't think it is good as a way to get other teams to look at bugs
<seb128> well, initially it was a way to flag issues that should look at iirc
<seb128> like q.a would tag bugs
<seb128> and teams would regularly review the list and try to drive it to 0
<seb128> either untagging things that are not judged important enough or milestoning those that needed to be tracked
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> that bit of it has gone away
<Laney> afaik anyway
<seb128> k, that was my question/feeling as well
<Laney> just something to piggy back on now
<Laney> tag -> triage -> work/dump
<seb128> right
<seb128> I think the list is still an useful "things we should keep an eye on/try to fix for xenial"
<seb128> though the CVE spam is annoying
<ogra_> +1
<seb128> woot, and gnome-calendar fixes for Laney landing as well
<seb128> Laney, those pancakes are going to be well deserved ;-)
<Laney> yum yum
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> ok, see you later & happy weekend!
 * Laney almost timed that perfectly
<willcooke> night Laney
<willcooke> urgh.  3 poorly children, time for me to go and help.
<willcooke> Have a good weekend all
<seb128> have a good w.e!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-06
<hikiko> hi
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<flocculant> hey pitti  - what's up with your blog then - HaCkeD By SA3D HaCk3D ... http://www.piware.de/2016/12/last-day-at-canonical/
<flocculant> just appeared on planet
<didrocks> bonjour pitti ! Le FOSDEM était bien ?
<pitti> flocculant: yeah, just saw a warning in my inbox, I guess some server admin will be in order :-(
<flocculant> yup ;)
<pitti> didrocks: oui, merci ! J'ai rentré très tard, je suis un peu fatigue
<pitti> mais c'était grand à nouveau, et ... my talk got quite some nice feedback
<didrocks> pitti: oh, talked about cockpit or systemd?
<didrocks> talk*
<didrocks> ( :( for your server, sorry)
<flocculant> morning didrocks :)
<pitti> well, I have backups of the mysql db, and will of course change passwords --  but I am running the current wordpress version, not sure how to defend against it
<didrocks> hey flocculant ;)
<didrocks> oh, it's not even an ancient wordpress version? Urgh, unnice
<didrocks> (I did move to static site generation for other reasons, but this is one of them)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti flocculant, re didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128 !
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! c'était bien à te revoir *accolade*
<flocculant> hi seb128
<didrocks> pitti: what was your talk about? I'll jump on the video :)
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, dommage que je ne pouvais pas rester samedi soir j'aurais aimé manger avec toi ... c'était une bonne soirée ?
<pitti> didrocks: video isn't yet available; it was about how ubuntu does CI, I'm sure you know all about it already :)
<didrocks> oh *that* thing :)
<pitti> seb128: oui, on a pris le diner avec huit gens dans le centre de ville
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> hi Laney, are you really here?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> physically
<willcooke> You're on a swap day though?
<pitti> hey Laney -- made it back in one piece?
<Laney> willcooke: just checking on some bits, probably fade away in a while
<Laney> hey pitti
<willcooke> Laney, cool
<Laney> there was some delays at midi
<Laney> the announcements were blaming british border control /o\
<Laney> so our eurostar was ~1h delayed, got back at like midnight
<Laney> how about you?
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> get back ok?
<seb128> yes mostly, had to change train and wait for a connection for like 30min but that was announced, they are work in the line to amsterdam scheduled over saturday/sunday
<seb128> they are->there was
<seb128> Laney, did the 1h hour delay cascade in making you miss your train in London, etc and end up making you be like 3 hours later than scheduled?
<Laney> there was another one soon after we arrived
<Laney> so not too much additional delay
<seb128> cool
<Laney> like 20 people were running from the eurostar
<Laney> it was great
<seb128> how was the rest of fosdem? fun saturday evening? did you manage to get on bed before midnight? ;-)
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLbWBlB2aWA
<Laney> yeah it was good
<Laney> we went to the "usual" thai place
<seb128> GNOME beer?
<Laney> & sunday was fun, some nice talks & met more people that I didn't even manage to see
<Laney> including doko, sladen, etc
<Laney> didn't go there in the end, got quite late
<Laney> desr_t did though
<didrocks> hey willcooke, sad to hear you had delays Laney :(
<Laney> hey didrocksssss
<Laney> python asyncio is weird
<Laney> Exception ignored in: <object repr() failed>
<Laney> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python3.5/asyncio/tasks.py", line 85, in __del__
<Laney> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '_PENDING'
<pitti> Laney: oh, did you see that talk yesterday, too?
<pitti> I found it very interesting, particularly as I know how the usual callback-style "reverse code order" looks like in things like udisks
<Laney> pitti: no - I didn't actually know there was one on this stuff
<Laney> I must be playing with it independently
<Laney> do you have a link?
<pitti> Laney: https://fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/python_coroutines/
<pitti> Laney: no video yet
<pitti> Laney: hah, what a coincidence then
<Laney> awesome!
<Laney> apart from this exception my thing works, but I'm sure it's not idiomatic
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> Laney: good weekend?
<Laney> hey davmor2
<Laney> very good thanks, nice to see everyone
<Laney> you should come one time
<seb128> hey davmor2
<davmor2> Laney: pfff I'd wind up breaking it you know me :)
<Laney> you might break yourself :-o
<davmor2> Laney: only if I go rockclimbing apparently ;)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, could you create series specific ppa for 5.3?
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<flexiondotorg> Had some connectivity issues earlier and my IRC bouncer ate itself.
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128 o/
<qengho> flexiondotorg: Arm support in Chromium is a bit wonky because of our constraint of Hard Float. Do you think the R F would be interested in helping sort out the run-time conditional Neon support? Upstream assumes ARM v7 == has Neon unconditionally, which I have had to hack out in many places.
<qengho> And run-time conditional scares me a bit because I have heard of hardware that switches between CPUs with different capabilities and instruction-sets to save power.
<flexiondotorg> qengho Thay might be.
<flexiondotorg> Just being able to tell them this is much futher forward than they are right now.
<flexiondotorg> They have no upstream insight.
<flexiondotorg> And thank for taking a look :-)
<flexiondotorg> Indeed.
<qengho> flexiondotorg: My pleasure. It's pretty good code so far.
<flexiondotorg> I've built other stuff for R F and had disable Neon and (I think) VFP.
<flexiondotorg> qengho Does it need spliting up?
<flexiondotorg> For example memcpy() optimisations in one patch and mmal in other etc?
<qengho> flexiondotorg: Yes, it will. I suggested quilt patchsets in email, if they want guidance on how.
<flexiondotorg> I think they would appreciate the help.
<flexiondotorg> Are you able to help (sponsor in some fashion) get the patches accepted?
<qengho> flexiondotorg: Yes.
<flexiondotorg> Excellent. I thought that was the case :-)
<qengho> flexiondotorg: I don't have a magic wand, but I know how.
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<flexiondotorg> And I take it monolithic patches won't fly?
<qengho> Yeah, the explanation and justification for making code larger and likely more buggy has to be pretty convincing, with no surprises or extraneous code.
<qengho> Small patches that do one coherent thing are best.
<qengho> Maybe not all will go in. One poison pill might ruin the whole patch. Best to be severable.
<flexiondotorg> I've replied to your mail. Do you have any objection with being put in contact with the engineer at R F to get them up to speed on preparing quilt patch sets?
<qengho> Not at all.
<flexiondotorg> Cheers.
<dobey> flexiondotorg: hi! how does MATE start indicators? does it use upstart/systemd, or is it relying on xdg autostart facilities?
<flexiondotorg> dobey Via mate-indicator-applet which is a mate-panel applet.
<flexiondotorg> Indicators are actually disabled by default.
<flexiondotorg> MATE Tweak has an option to enable them, which just add mate-indicator-applet to the panel and reloads the panel.
<flexiondotorg> qengho I've got engineer details from R F.
<dobey> flexiondotorg: ok, so getting rid of the old xdg autostart in indicators shouldn't break mate image (i see some indicators are seeded there)?
<flexiondotorg> dobey I'll have to refresh my memory to be sure, it's been a while.
<flexiondotorg> I'll double check tonight.
<flexiondotorg> But my initial feel this will actually benefit MATE :-)
<flexiondotorg> Which indicators are you going to change BTW?
<dobey> flexiondotorg: ok, that'd be great, thanks. i'm doing a quick sweep through indicators to try and get rid of some of this legacy stuff
<flexiondotorg> I've got a test VM I can test with later.
<dobey> flexiondotorg: all of them, but session, sound, power, messages, and indicator-application seem to be seeded in ubuntu-mate.
<flexiondotorg> This is what Ubuntu MATE currently has in /etc/xdg/autostart
<flexiondotorg> indicator-application, indicator-messages, indicator-sound
<flocculant> dobey: I saw you mentioon xfce about this a few days ago - I can't answer the in's and out's I'm afraid - but I do know we had a bug a while back in the zesty cycle that might shed light > bug 1648889
<ubot5> bug 1648889 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Removal of upstart patch breaks indicator-plugin" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648889
<flocculant> and copy what flexiondotorg said re /etc/xdg/autostart
<dobey> flocculant: ah. that seems to suggest that xnox added a systemd target for xfce4 indicators.
<dobey> and looks like it was using upstart before
<xnox> flocculant, probably mate-indicator-applet needs a tweak similar to xfce4
<xnox> indeed, no more upstart for indicators in zesty
<dobey> xnox: do you know if any of the seeds are using xdg autostart for indicators? some are in kubuntu, lubuntu, budgie, and gnome, too
<flexiondotorg> dobey I njust move indicator-* out of /etc/xdg/autostart and added to mate-indicator-applet.
<flexiondotorg> Log out, log in and all indicators are present and correct.
<dobey> flexiondotorg: ok great. thanks
<flexiondotorg> So non-issue for MATE.
<flocculant> dobey: hope that helps :)
<flocculant> xnox: thanks
<dobey> yep, thanks :)
<flocculant> don't break it or I will whine :p
<jbicha> dobey: ubuntu-gnome doesn't use indicators, libappindicator3-1 recommends indicator-application which is why it ends up in the -gnome seed
<jbicha> for budgie, ask fossfreedom (he's in #ubuntu-devel )
<jc44> Hi - John Cox here, flexiondotorg suggested that I try to talk to qengho about my Chromium patches here
<qengho> jc44: Welcome.
<qengho> jc44: I'm reading a single large patch now, so I know what's in it and what to suggest.
<jc44> Good Oh - I was just about to ask that
<jc44> Much of the patch is interrelated, but it does split into a few pieces
<jc44> There's a bit that does decode & resize using the Pi h/w
<jc44> There's a slew of patches that attempt to get the ARGB image created by the h/w to display without copying it
<jc44> There's a patch to use shm to copy the image to the screen rather than putimage
<qengho> jc44: Awesome!
<qengho> All great.
<jc44> And there are a few patches to get armv6 compiles to work
<jc44> (and aauto select armv7 where appropriate)
<jc44> and a patch or two so I get version info on my patch out of the image so I know what someone is running
<jc44> None of these are currently controled by gn flags as I really wasn't expecting upstream to want them
<qengho> Cool. Upstream has different people in charge of distinct directories of the source tree. One person is unlikely to know enough about other parts enough to say "this looks good enough". So, patches that are small as possible have a chance of success.
<qengho> jc44: I can help with GN.
<jc44> 1st off - do you have any clue if upstream would want he Pi-only h/w decode?  If not then much of teh reset becomes academic
<jc44> That was meant to be "the rest"
<qengho> jc44: I'm pretty sure they'd take it. RPi is not obscure. Half the people in that project own one or two Pis, I'm sure.
<qengho> jc44: You'll also have to sign their agreement. http://dev.chromium.org/developers/contributing-code#TOC-Legal-stuff
<jc44> There are a couple of bits that are more hacky than other bits - the decode itself is (I think) quite presentable, but the side channel I use for telling it what image size is wanted is really quite nasty...
<jc44> I probably can't sign the agreement myself - I'm working for RPi so I imagine that they have to be the ones to do that
<qengho> jc44: Right.
<jc44> qengho: Any clues on how to start this? If you've got my patch in front of you I can help your understanding of the pieces
<qengho> jc44: Well, first thing I'm going to do is try to split it into discrete pieces. Let's talk about those pieces in email.
<jc44> Sure - I'm going to have to go home quite soon anyway (in UK)
<qengho> jc44: Okay.
<flexiondotorg> jc44 Hi
<flexiondotorg> I was in a meeting.
<flexiondotorg> qengho Thanks for that ^ :-)
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<flexiondotorg> robert_ancell o/
<flexiondotorg> willcooke You still alive?
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, otp
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, done
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, hi!
<flexiondotorg> willcooke I was just asking after your well being :-)
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, that's very nice :)  I am indeed alive, feeling better actually
<willcooke> (that this morning)
<willcooke> *than
<flexiondotorg> Good :-)
<willcooke> right ho, night all
<flocculant> robert_ancell: hi there - have you had chance to look further at the locking issue? bug 1656399
<ubot5> bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock session after suspend using lightdm-gtk-greeter." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<robert_ancell> flocculant, I haven't had time to look into more detail, but it's on my list of things to fix before 17.04
<robert_ancell> Unless someone else wants to fix it :)
<flocculant> robert_ancell: ok and yea I understand - only wish I could :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-07
<flexiondotorg> qengho_ I've just seen your email to John. Nice one! Thanks very much for your help.
<qengho_> flexiondotorg: my pleasure to help.
<hikiko> hi
<Laney> HELLO!
<willcooke> HI!
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<Laney> hey seb128, hey willcooke
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> how's it going seb128, Laney
<seb128> good! I had tennis lessons yesterday, we played double and look at the strategies that can be used, was nice
<seb128> you?
<willcooke> same
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke. Re seb128
<willcooke> ;D
<willcooke> morning dadrocks
<Laney> hey dodrocks
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> yeah, good
<Laney> did some errands and stuff yesterday then watched Sherlock in the evening
<Laney> this series was a bit silly
<Laney> but still fun
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> what season/episod?
<didrocks> hey davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney didrocks willcooke seb128 hikiko
<didrocks> morning flexiondotorg
<Laney> didrocks: I think it's series 4
<Laney> was on a few weeks ago
<seb128> hey davmor2 flexiondotorg
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg, aloha davmor2
 * Laney is getting told off by IS via automated emails
 * Laney trembles
<Laney> landscape is timing out though
<seb128> Laney, "Landscape and Ksplice Uptrack Check "?
<seb128> I'm getting some of those as well
<Laney> yeah that
<Laney> what do you get it for?
<seb128> langpacks
<Laney> didn't know those were in the cloud :-o
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks welcomes pitti as Hugo users :)
 * flexiondotorg thinks pitti should've getnikola.com ;-)
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: congrats to your LibreOffice contribution. Welcome onboard! :)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: well, you need to install a python stack though
<flexiondotorg> snap install nikola
<didrocks> hugo upstream is really reactive, just sent some PR and it was already merged :)
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: my 2nd LO commit was accepted in 5 min which seems crazy fast to me https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/33973/
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: we should be very quick with non code changes. The risk that they bring instability or regressions is low. keep them coming ;)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you are using that too?
<Laney> just got a £15 eurostar voucher for the delays ...
<didrocks> pitti: yeah! Moved to it over the christmas holidays (https://didrocks.fr/), I wanted to blog as well about it. Using caddy for serving those static files and handling let's encrypt certificate. Result: I just git push to https://github.com/didrocks/website, and then, a webhook rebuild the website!
<pitti> didrocks: hah, neat!
<didrocks> pitti: I wasn't using wordpress though but dotclear. So needed to write my own importer. Took me a little bit more time than you I guess :)
<pitti> didrocks: you have an extra + in your googleplus property, drop it (https://plus.google.com/++DidierRoche doesn't exist)
 * desrt randomly hugs pitti
<didrocks> pitti: oh, correct, thanks for noticing!
 * pitti hugs desrt back -- how was your Leuven pub crawl?
<desrt> wasn't much of a pub crawl in the end, in fact... leuven was pretty dead on a sunday night, so we went back to sanne's house and cooked and hung out there
<desrt> but was very nice, thanks :)
<desrt> was your trip home sufficiently uneventful?
<pitti> yeah, it was, all worked impeccably
<desrt> ♥ ICE
<pitti> was nice to go with tdaitx
<desrt> is that michael's nick?
<pitti> zipping through the night with 300 km/h :)
<desrt> oh wait.  that was the other guy you went with by train, ya?
<pitti> desrt: no, Tiago's
<desrt> right
<pitti> desrt: he's in the foundations team :)
<desrt> i'm bad with newbies
<Laney> newbie is > 2008, right?
<desrt> ya.  pretty much.
<pitti> (> 1.5a, just saying)
<desrt> employee_number > 100
<desrt> back in köln, life returns to normal
<desrt> everything feels very good
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, reminding you of two pending items: 1. Language pack update xenial, and 2. bug #1655782. A new delta language pack seems to have been created last Sunday.
<ubot5> bug 1655782 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Elfdalian layout + merge with Debian 2.19-1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655782
<hikiko> seb128, do you know how to store a git project in bzr?
<hikiko> should I use the bzr-git tool
<hikiko> that is in the repos?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, right, still on my list!
<seb128> hikiko, why do you want to do that?
<hikiko> seb128, chromium uses git by default
<seb128> hikiko, why do you want to put it in bzr?
<hikiko> and it seems to work :D
<hikiko> with bzr-git installed you just run bzr commands
<hikiko> seb128, it has 1million files
<seb128> well, whatever works for you, but would be better to work with git if that's what they use no?
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> but I have to push it to bzr
<hikiko> to lp sorry
<seb128> lp does git
<seb128> hikiko, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<hikiko> so git push lp:~ ...
<seb128> hikiko, read ^
<hikiko> cool :)
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<qengho_> hikiko: It would be nice if git had a humane UI.
<GunnarHj> seb128: The plan is to call for testing on Thursday via a message like this:
<GunnarHj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2016-October/007251.html
<GunnarHj> Will you be able to get them in -proposed by then?
<GunnarHj> It would be good to get this done before translations are opened for zesty, since the latter will make the translators busy.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm going to try yes ... did you get a response from wgrant about zesty opening?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nope.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> try email maybe?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> hey guys...
<Trevinho> mitya57: hi, would you mind to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1600136/comments/14 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1600136 in snapd (Ubuntu) "App indicator does not show icon for Qt apps or with custom icons" [High,In progress]
<Laney> afternoon Trevinho ...
<willcooke> it's that time again
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  7 15:30:27 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Lots of people out today
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock (out), attente, desrt,  dgadomski(out), fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron (hols), hikiko, laney, qengho (out), seb128, sweet5hark (out), themuso (out), tkamppeter (hols), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<hikiko> hi
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<seb128> _o/
<flexiondotorg> o/
<qengho_> Hey! I'm here.
<Trevinho> o/
<Trevinho> (hi seb128)
<Trevinho> (and Laney )
<Trevinho> (and others...)
<desrt> word.
<willcooke> let's start
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> # worked on u8 branches after review
<willcooke> # some reviews
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> set up a ppa for general gtk-mir testing: https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gtk-mir
<attente> best to test with miral-shell instead of u8. there are some weird scaling issues with u8 (doesn't render windows if the width or height are greater than 480 o.O)
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> nice one, thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hai
<desrt> had a couple of part days due to travel, but still a pretty good week
<desrt> lots of good conversations at fosdem, and reviewed a bunch of patches (in-person nagging is very effective)
<desrt> work continues on the proxy.  it's shaping up pretty nicely, and i expect it to be usableish by next meeting
<desrt> apparmor patches still outstanding :/
 * willcooke makes a note to chase again
<desrt> basically, aiming for gnome freezes here
<desrt> eof
<attente> feature freeze in a little over a week too...
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: dgadomski
<willcooke> * working on bug #1598183 (testing patches suggested in upstream bug)
<willcooke> * trying to reproduce bug #1646585
<willcooke> * researching for bug #1654696
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<ubot5> bug 1646585 in Nvidia "oem-config replaces /etc/resolv.conf symlink with a hard file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646585
<ubot5> bug 1654696 in Nvidia "Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop ubiquity documentation is lacking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654696
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> could you give me 1 min to prepare the update?
<willcooke> FJKong, sure
<FJKong> thx
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Time appropriate greetings!
<flexiondotorg> - Providing snap assistance to about a dozen ISVs and upstream projects currently.
<flexiondotorg> - Drinking our own champagne. If there is a snap I've apt purged the debs and installed the snaps.
<flexiondotorg> - Spotify snap tested by Spotify. Had feedback from Spotify, more improvements in progress and close to upstreaming. Meeting with them on Thursday.
<flexiondotorg> - Assisting the Raspberry Pi Foundation with adding AppArmor to their kernel.
<flexiondotorg> - Introduced Chad to John Cox from the Raspberry Pi Foundation regarding Chromium patches.
<flexiondotorg> - Tested snaps, in particular classic snaps, on Ubuntu 14.04 (broken, but being fixed) and Debian 9 (working). snapd in Debian has had reexec reinstated recently.
<flexiondotorg> - Helping some upstream Electron apps get snapping using pure Snapcraft and electron-builder. This is preparation ahead of more focused out reach to a number of high profile Electron projects.
<flexiondotorg> 🎬
<willcooke> thanks flexiondotorg
<hikiko> +nice ascii
<flexiondotorg> snap install emoj ;-)
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, hikiko is working on the Mir b/e for Cr.  That will help / be of interest to Electron apps too soon.
<willcooke> (plus andyrock is going to be helping on that too)
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> chromium: learning how gn and ninja work - i am now able to get compile errors
<hikiko> from an almost empty "mir platform" under ozone (chromium doesn't use makefiles),
<hikiko> got a look at mirclient code and mir basics, mir/miral servers etc
<hikiko> lowgfx: fixed compiz (old lowgfx parts), some errors, about to do the review's fixes in ucc
<hikiko> eof :)
<hikiko> sorry
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> ah crap, finding an emoji, one sec
<Laney> OK!
<Laney> • Went to FOSDEM - travelled & had a swap day
<Laney> ∘ pink killer
<Laney> • Verified gst 1.8.3 for xenial. It got released, but turns out there's a problem in -libav. Was only in proposed for like 3 months. Debugged that and filed an upstream bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=778283 to see how they want it to be fixed.
<willcooke> lol
<ubot5> Gnome bug 778283 in gst-libav "gst-libav 1.8.3 loses encoders/decoders vs 1.8.2 when built with system ffmpeg 2.8.10" [Normal,New]
<desrt> ...the important things in life
<Laney> • asgen
<Laney> ∘ worked on & pushed an efficiency improvement around base suites & stable releases
<Laney> ∘ backported appstream to x/y
<Laney> ∘ updated asgen in staging, tested the above fix, updated in production
<Laney> ∘ as a bonus it should have fixed some other packages (e.g. wine works now)
<Laney> • autopkgtest
<desrt> +1 on pink killer
<Laney> ∘ made it so that autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud and autopkgtest-virt-qemu can be used fully offline if you have a local archive mirror and a cloud image to hand (means you can run tests on the train for the next item)
<Laney> ∘ worked on kernel oops detection in qemu runner during fosdem train - partially works, needs a bit more effort
<Laney> ∘ issue with cp OOMing(!) on s390x when testing some packages, turned out to be hitting the limit on the lxc cgroup, which we were configuring to be 1800M. Raised that a bit
<Laney> 🍶
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> thanks a lot Laney
<willcooke> qengho, are you really here?
<qengho> Yep.
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> I can't do UTC to here math. :(
<qengho> * in-progress: Debugging assertion failure in latest Chromium. It's a week old now. :( Must fix soon.
<qengho> * in-progress: Upstreaming Cr patches from RPi dev.
<qengho> * done: Updated browser test-snap.
<qengho> * done: Some licensing research for legal team.
<qengho> Also, helping tor get their bug fixes in X.
<qengho> eof
<willcooke> thanks qengho!
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> Laney, would be good if we had some sort of autopkgtest or such on -av to make sure we don't regress, I've to admit I've no clue how to properly test is to verify the SRU for example
<seb128> oh
<seb128> • removed old-unmainted unity scopes from zesty
<seb128> • reviewed/discussed geonames changes proposed by aacid
<seb128> • went to fosdem was nice to see $people there, some nice discussions/sessions (including Bjoern's and p_itti's)
<seb128> • started looking at emails from #is about langpack jobs issues
<seb128> • trying to keep up with snappy world discussions/changes
<seb128> • usual distro work (launchpads bugs triages, helped people on IRC, ...)
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<willcooke> - Thursday, Tuesday: travel
<willcooke> - Friday: TDF BoD all-day meeting
<willcooke> - Saturday, Sunday: FOSDEM
<willcooke> - Monday, Tuesday: LibreOffice Hackfest https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Hackfest/FOSDEM2017
<willcooke> - LibreOffice 5.3.0.3 snap update
<willcooke> - found various snap launchpad/store upload issues, workarounds
<willcooke> - LibreOffice 5.3.0.3 to prereleases ppa
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Contined looking into possible patches to backport from pulseaudio upstream for Xenial. Still testing and trying to determine how much can be backported without possibly breaking too much or changing too much of pulseaudio itself, if any. Was going to send a patch list to Konrad, but I haven't yet got a patch list finalized yet.
<willcooke> * Trying to chase down a race condition at unity 7 desktop load in zesty. Sometimes the unity panel is accessible, sometimes not. For whatever reason, unity-panel-service often starts before at-spi and doesn't end up registerring its presence in the registry daemon.
<willcooke> * Started looking into possibly getting espeak dropped from main if that hasn't happened automatically already, now that brltty and speech-dispatcher dont explicitly pull in espeak, and use espeak-ng instead.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho>  · Some updates to various snapcraft PRs (tests, refactoring)
<Trevinho>  · Updated Qt patches
<Trevinho>  · Prepared packages update to backport qt patches to ubuntu
<Trevinho> · attended FOSDEM
<Trevinho>  · Remmina upstream work for snapcraft push through travis
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Landed snap:// support upstream in gnome-software
<willcooke> - New features for snapd-glib
<willcooke> - Small snapd fixes and documentation improvements
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> back
<FJKong> learn about merge:
<FJKong> 1 pygtk #1662101 finish and waiting for upload
<FJKong> 2 subversion still in progressing
<FJKong> just back from holiday
<FJKong> not too much to update here
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-02-07 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got any other news they want to share?
<Laney> FJKong: no diff on there
<FJKong> Laney: pygtk?
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> If no one has anything, let's close the meeting and Laney and FJKong can continue
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  7 15:50:15 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-02-07-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> cheers
<willcooke> Health note:  *finally* think I've got rid of this cough / cold / blargh \o/
<Trevinho> good
<Laney> seb128: testing> yes, but it's hard to think about how it could look in autopkgtest
<jbicha> Laney: thanks for fixing up asgen
<Laney> mhm
<FJKong> Laney: I want to upload to lp, what format of url should i use?
<Laney> FJKong: make a debdiff and attach that
<Laney> debdiff debian_package.dsc your_new_package.dsc
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm not sure either, maybe rather a build time thing that check the options enabled in the config.h (or whatever the buildsystem provides)?
<FJKong> let m try
<jbicha> is it possible to do an appstream update for xenial itself (not just xenial-updates, -security)? for instance unknown-horizons should show up in appstream now that some .xpm icons are allowed
<Laney> no
<Laney> https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/issues/29
<jbicha> so I need to do a no-change rebuild in xenial-updates for any packages like that?
<Laney> currently you need to upload the thing again
<desrt> i don't know if i mentioned it, but gtk hackfest is coming up in london in march 20-22
<desrt> makes sense for at least attente to go to that, and maybe laney based on proximity
<Laney> an alternative to what I said there would be to make a package containing the appstream
<desrt> (sorry for missing AOB)
<Laney> probably still would need some work to generate that
<Laney> I think fedora does it like that, maybe?
<Laney> desrt: if it's the same room as the gnome-software hackfest (think it is) then it's pretty small
<Laney> so my presence might be irritating
<desrt> the venue has not yet been fully-determined
<attente> the page says it's limited to 12 people
<seb128> desrt, is there an agenda for the hackfest?
<attente> seb128: https://wiki.gnome.org/Hackfests/GTK2017
<seb128> attente, thanks
<desrt> in particular, attente being there to bring the mir backend up to speed on GSK (and find out what is even required for that) would be very useful
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the agenda seems GSK work only though
<seb128> well, not my business to say if Laney is interested in that
<desrt> that's just the points that people have added so far
<desrt> as always, what is discussed is what is discussed
<desrt> but ya... gsk will be a big issue there, clearly
<desrt> i'm thinking about paying my own ticket to pop over and crash on a couch for a night or two
<seb128> willcooke, ^ in any case one for you I guess, sending at least attente would make sense in context of GTK4/mir
<willcooke> +1
<jbicha> why is unity8 installing a bunch of -dev packages on zesty now?
<Laney> jbicha: try to install unity8 a-dev-package- and then drill down
<tyhicks> willcooke, desrt, attente: hey - the apparmor userspace patches are still on track and jjohansen should get them out this week
<willcooke> woot - thanks tyhicks
<desrt> tyhicks: how about the kernelside?
<attente> awesome
<desrt> ie: not returning "/" for the list
<attente> that's user space
<attente> kernel side patch was already committed
<desrt> ah.  cool.
<tyhicks> willcooke, desrt, attente: the apparmor kernel patches have already landed in zesty, yakkety, xenial, and are queued up for the 4.11 kernel merge window
<desrt> i thought the issue was that the kernel didn't let us list out the dfa conents
<desrt> *contents
<tyhicks> jjohansen: can you comment? ^
<jjohansen> oh you can get the contents of the dfa, but that is not what you want
<desrt> okay.  i believe you :)
<desrt> looking forward to the userspace stuff
<tyhicks> desrt: what's still not there is the kernel -> userspace notification system but jj is going to continue working on that after the userspace stuff is finished
<jjohansen> so first there are two parts.
<jjohansen> part 1: key value store, that has landed in the kernel
<jjohansen> part 2: is the update notification system, that has not though the goal is to land it this week
<tyhicks> desrt: as we discussed, it's not the end of the world if the notifications aren't available immediately
<jjohansen> userspace side, you will get an api to get a list out of the kernel, I should have those up later today/tomorrow
<jjohansen> and you can start using them
<jjohansen> the update notification side of things again later in the week
<tyhicks> thanks jjohansen!
<jjohansen> right, I will say notifications by eow is the goal but if needed it may take a little longer and we will deal with it
<desrt> fwiw, there is nothing in the architecture on my side to deal with notifications, so that's something that i'd have to add here anyway
<desrt> i don't expect that to make it by feature freeze
<tyhicks> I don't expect the notification system to make feature freeze, either
<tyhicks> maybe it is something we can request an exception for
<tyhicks> we'll decided based on schedules and complexity
<seb128> https://github.com/Microsoft/gvfs
<Laney> bahaha
<seb128> nice namespace conflict ;-)
<seb128> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudioalm/2017/02/03/announcing-gvfs-git-virtual-file-system/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, lol
<chrisccoulson> I'm familiar with name conflicts - we frequently have people pop in to #oxide, asking about http://oxidemod.org/ ;)
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> davmor2 That audio player you tested. It was missing from the Sound Indicator. Fixed it, will publish soon.
<Laney> night!
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: oh nice
<willcooke> right, dinner time.  Night all
<mitya57> Trevinho, re bug #1600136, your debdiff LGTM, but it's more for Mirv rather than me, because he can test on touch devices.
<ubot5> bug 1600136 in snapd (Ubuntu) "App indicator does not show icon for Qt apps or with custom icons" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600136
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-08
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I notice you pushed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=773615 to the wip/ubuntu branch - I'm trying to write the SRU bug but not sure why exactly it shouldn't be disabled by the user?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 773615 in General "service: Set NoDisplay=true" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<robert_ancell> jbicha, bug 1662749
<ubot5> bug 1662749 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "GNOME Software has entry in Startup Applications" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662749
<jbicha> xnox: speaking of which, I need your input on bug 1657909
<ubot5> bug 1657909 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Yakkety) "SSH service should be hidden from Startup Applications too" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657909
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> it's really dark today :(
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<duflu> willcooke: Don't worry, only 1442 days until the next presidential inauguration
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<Laney> greyyyy
<Laney> got SOAKED last night on the way back from the pub
<Laney> rain wasn't forecast ._.
<seb128> can't trust those rain forecast
<seb128> I was pondering going to tennis yesterday but they said it would rain
<seb128> which it didn't at the end, could have played, it's frustating!
<willcooke> duflu, :D ha
<Laney> annoying!
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<willcooke> hi flexiondotorg
<xnox> jbicha, what sor tof input do you want from me on that?
<jbicha> xnox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/3.10.1-1ubuntu4.2 do we still want the ssh and gpg daemons to show up in Startup Applications?
<xnox> i would say still no.
<jbicha> xnox: so you're ok with my proposed SRU there?
<xnox> jbicha, SRUs are good, is there a debdiff to look at?
<xnox> jbicha, or is it just hte same nodisplay chunks as in the 4.2 upload?
<xnox> but i thought we are all fine, in all the releases that use upstart & systemd as user sessions at the moment.
<xnox> (as in no srus required, as all releases should be fine)
<jbicha> xnox: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303162275/gnome-keyring_3.18.3-0ubuntu2_3.18.3-0ubuntu2.1.diff.gz
<xnox> jbicha, hm.
<xnox> jbicha, i think ssh agent was special unlike everything else. because we have people who want: keyring ssh agent, ssh-agent, gpg-agent (to act as ssh)
<xnox> and we do have code in units and jobs to handle ssh vs gpg vs keyring, correctly.
<xnox> so i think it was intentiaonal to keep ssh-agent.
<xnox> (as in to keep the gnome-keyring-ssh desktop file in the startup applications)
<jbicha> xnox: do you want me to revert in zesty then?
<xnox> jbicha, possibly. the test was that one should be able to use graphical means to switch between "gnome-keyring ssh" and barebones "ssh-agent"
<xnox> with gnome-keyring ssh being the default.
<xnox> jbicha, maybe document that in a comment in the patch too?
<Laney> yes it definitely is intentional to have the GNOME Keyring SSH agent in there
<Laney> you're supposed to be able to turn it off in favour of other agents
<jbicha> ok, I'll revert and cancel the SRUs
<jbicha> Laney: what do you think about bug 1662749 ?
<ubot5> bug 1662749 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Yakkety) "GNOME Software has entry in Startup Applications" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662749
<Laney> seems fair enough
<willcooke>  /query seb128
<willcooke> err
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> lol
<Laney> bahaha
<Laney> at least you didn't put the message in that line
<willcooke> :D
<attente> jbicha: hi, would you be able to sponsor this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/gtk-mir/+merge/316716
<Trevinho> mitya57: well the app-indicator is only something for classic devices, no touch ones... so maybe you can do that too?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I fixed that xkeyboard-config proposal yesterday. Stupid mistake - explained on the bug report. Sorry.
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, k, I can have another look
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks.
<Laney> night!
<seb128> night Laney & desktopers
<willcooke> night all.
<willcooke> going to London tomorrow morning for a meeting with Design.  Will be on around 10ish I think
<kenvandine> attente, i see gtk with the content-hub depends just hit zesty
<kenvandine> attente, however, i think the dev package needs to depend on libcontent-hub-glib-dev
<kenvandine> --   Package 'libcontent-hub-glib', required by 'gdk-3.0', not found
<kenvandine> attente, other packages are now failing to build
<attente> kenvandine: is that not automatic via the libcontent-hub-glib-dev build depends?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> libgtk-3-dev should depend on libcontent-hub-glib-dev
<attente> uh oh
<attente> thanks for catching that
<kenvandine> attente, no problem
<kenvandine> great to see that landing though :)
<jbicha> attente: kenvandine: I can fix that
<attente> jbicha: thanks, sorry about the trouble
<jbicha> no problem, I have trouble remembering to add new build-depends as depends to -dev packages
<kenvandine> jbicha, thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-09
<jbicha> attente: gtk3 can't build on s390x because content-hub isn't built there
<attente> jbicha: is there a way around that? i'm not sure what content-hub depends on that prevents it from building on s390x
<duflu> I assume that means GTK3 still works on non-Unity shells without a content-hub...?
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> hi hi hikiko
<hikiko> hi duflu :-)
<flexiondotorg> Morning duflu hikiko
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<hikiko> morning all
<desrt> hello!
<desrt> happy thursday hikiko, seb128, flexiondotorg, duflu !
<flexiondotorg> Morning desrt and seb128
<duflu> Hey desrt
<hikiko> I read happy birthday
<desrt> hikiko: oh.  it is?  happy birthday!!
<hikiko> no hahaha
<desrt> (sorry.  i read "it's my birthday")
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho you'll be please to hear your remmina snap works great of Debian 9 too :-)
<desrt> =)
<hikiko> :p
<hikiko> is it?
<desrt> is it your birthday?
<desrt> well, i mean, obviously... yes...
<hikiko> no my birthday is in august desrt :
<hikiko> :)
<Trevinho> desrt: Yeah, great!
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: that was for you... ^ :-)
<Trevinho> But even the BD misunderstanding is nice 😂
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I think libpulse0 needs adding to the remmina snap.
<Laney> ahoy
<flexiondotorg> Laney o/
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> slightly change of plan, meeting got push back a bit - so will be leaving in an hour or so
<willcooke> (for London)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: oh...let me check that
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> hi davmor2
<seb128> hey desrt flexiondotorg hikiko Trevinho Laney davmor2
<desrt> ...the ever-growing chain
<hikiko> hi *
<desrt> omg its like willcooke Laney Trevinho all here!
<willcooke> \o\ /o/
<desrt> hai guyz!!
<hikiko> the hour of the hi-light :p
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 davmor2 willcooke
<seb128> Trevinho, well done on driving that reminna snap work!
<Laney> omgzzzz
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> just excited to be virtually with you guys
<seb128> Laney, :-)
<davmor2> Laney: you just realised it is Thursday really didn't you
<seb128> not quite friday yet
<davmor2> seb128: yeah so imagine how excited he'll be then :)
<seb128> davmor2, "not" you mean? no Ubuntu for some days is not something a true opensource beliver like him is enjoying!
<Laney> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Laney> FIXING BUGS!
<seb128> see :-)
<didrocks> (and creating more)
<didrocks> (hey guys! ;))
<seb128> hey didrocks :-)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how are you?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm good (and tired) but good, thanks! :)
<didrocks> yourself?
<Laney> feeling fineeeeeeeeeee
<Laney> we had a pizza night last night
<Laney> so also feeling fat
<didrocks> time for climbing today!
<didrocks> to eliminate this :p
<Laney> correct
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks... Snap was easy, CI integration took longer unfortunately, but... It was nice to learn
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the gnome-runtime, I've given a look... But I've to check it further...
<seb128> Trevinho, k, let me know if you have any comment and how it works for you
<willcooke> Off to the train station.  bbl
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: so.... freerdp has libpulse-dev dep, so libpulse seems to be takena utomatically, isn't it?
<flexiondotorg> Doesn't look like. Start remmina interactive, you'll see it complains libpulse0 is missing.
<flexiondotorg> Add stage-packages:
<flexiondotorg> And put:
<flexiondotorg>  - libpulse0
<flexiondotorg> In there.
<Trevinho> unsquashfs -l remmina_1.2.0-rcgit.17_amd64.snap |grep pulse gives me things... mhmhm
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: same is for fresh installed things here..
<Trevinho> marco@ubuntu-vmware:~:0$ find /snap/remmina|grep pulse
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/freerdp2/libaudin-client-pulse.so
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/freerdp2/librdpsnd-client-pulse.so
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/freerdp2/libtsmf-client-pulse-audio.so
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio
<Trevinho> /snap/remmina/65/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-8.0.so
<flexiondotorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960176/
<flexiondotorg> Where is your yaml?
<flexiondotorg> I had a similar issue with pulse.
<flexiondotorg> I also had to stage libpulse-mainloop-glib0 to overcome it.
<Trevinho> Ahhhhhhhhhh
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: it's not about that then
<Trevinho> in the past LD_LIBRARY_PATH was including $SNAP/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/ too
<Trevinho> when adding pulseaudio
<Trevinho> it semes it's not the case anymore?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I think it's a job for desktop-launcher then
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I mean, this was done in /snap/remmina/current/command-remmina.wrapper ...
<Trevinho> not sure when it changed
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/blob/master/common/desktop-exports#L36
<flexiondotorg> Seems to still be there.
<Trevinho> Mh, so I don't see why it should give that
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I don't have that issue though here
<Trevinho> oh, in the edge there's not the spice plugin... mhmh
<flexiondotorg> Not sure where RUNTIME is being set when not using the GNOME318 platform snap.
<flexiondotorg> I'll take a proper look later.
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, any progress with the language packs, or shall we postpone it yet another week?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: it's something weird though...
<Trevinho> if you go into the --shell mode
<Trevinho> and
<Trevinho> env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$SNAP/lib:$SNAP/usr/lib:$SNAP/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu:$SNAP/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" $SNAP/bin/desktop-launch ldd /snap/remmina/current/usr/lib/remmina/plugins/remmina-plugin-spice.so | grep not
<Trevinho> you see that it's not loaded...
<Trevinho> which... is weird
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: as you can see in
<Trevinho> env LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$SNAP/lib:$SNAP/usr/lib:$SNAP/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu:$SNAP/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" $SNAP/bin/desktop-launch env|grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH | sed 's/:/\n/g'
<Trevinho> pulseaudio subpath isn't there
<Trevinho> ah... easy :o
<Trevinho> grep pulse $SNAP/bin/desktop-launch
<Trevinho> ##export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$SNAP/usr/lib/$ARCH/pulseaudio:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Trevinho> who commented that...
<didrocks> I was waited for a PR for ages to reenable it, after not seeing any move on it from the contributor, I did fix it this morning
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm still sad that pulseaudio (libunity as well apparently) can't find its private lib directory based on LD_LIBRARY_PATH and use either ld loader or a hardcoded one
<scip> Hi all, I’m basically facing this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears but the fixes aren’t working for me and ccsm isn’t persisting settings when I close it
<ogra_> by whom were you waited ? :)
<scip> I’m willing to reinstall some things if it helps, but was wondering if anyone had guidance? This happened after running “apt-get upgrade”. I have an nvidia card
<didrocks> ogra_: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/25
<didrocks> ogra_: see the incorrect fix, only Qt-based
 * ogra_ was just joking about the typo :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm surprised that even with that not exported, most of the apps I tried were using pulseaudio with success
<didrocks> so, I really think there is something we don't understand well
<ogra_> didrocks, note that there is a massive difference between pulse in xenial and newer ...
<ogra_> afaik there are some not fully compatible changes between pulse 8 and 9
<ogra_> so it might behave different on a zeyst install than it does on xenial
<ogra_> **zesty
<ogra_> (since your snap will have the xenial libpulse0 but the desktop you run on has the newer pulse running)
<didrocks> ogra_: could be, but the issue here is in finding the lib it seems
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry it's a bit more work that I though, need to create new keys and get them rolled out on infra, I'm still aiming at getting that done this week but it probably means testing is better done next week
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I noticed that pulseaudio work when the snap was built with just 'snapcraft'.
<flexiondotorg> But if built with 'snapcraft cleanbuild', pulse didn't work.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for the fix this morning :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Have been thinking... (happens once in a while) Considering that translations are not enabled yet for zesty, doesn't that mean that we will miss newly translated strings identical with strings in xenial? And if that's the case, should we possible wait with this xenial update until after the 17.04 release?
<willcooke> Laney, thanks for that fix on #1630156  - could it be SRU'd to X?
<Laney> if it's reviewed and if it reproduces there
<Laney> seb128 said he couldn't make it happen there, but I only tried on zesty
<seb128> I'm following the steps in the description
<willcooke> I've got a fresh X here, I will test now.
<willcooke> I guess SRU -> T as well if we can
<seb128> but I do "set a password" the user gets removing from the group
<seb128> removed
<seb128> dunno what I'm doing wrong/differently
<Laney> there is a path where it goes through AS for that
<Laney> maybe you manage to hit that one
<seb128> in which case does it goes through AS and not?
<seb128> we need to know for the testcasae
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: yw! That's interesting, I wonder though how exporting would help this, but we'll see
<Laney> ...
<Laney> I'm just trying to guess
<Laney> I'll update the bug to be SRU compliant ...
<Laney> done
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - just tested on a fresh 16.04 and I can recreate the bug
<willcooke> laaaaaaaaaag
<Laney> phat
<Laney> i think upstream gnome has removed that option fyi
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, looks like my user is behaving differently, wonder if that's ecryptfs or some special config since that box is upgraded through since trusty or something
<seb128> I get it with a test user now...
<Laney> weird
<Laney> put a g_debug in the place that the MP touches and see if you get the passwd_... path or the other one
<seb128> yeah, going to do that in a bit
<Laney> winning
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh, yeah I noticed you just fixed that :-)
<Trevinho> didrocks: not sure what's going on... In theory they should use rpath in that case
<didrocks> Trevinho: not really fixed to me until we understand
<didrocks> which we don't
<Trevinho> didrocks: well... workarounded :-)
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> but I don't like it, everytime we do that it's going to strike us back 1000x
<Laney> didrocks the hackmaster
<didrocks> funny snapcraft bug btw: bug #1663233
<ubot5> bug 1663233 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "Confusing error message for "organize" when source refers to multiples items and destination doesn't end up with /" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663233
<Laney> omg
<Laney> just accidentally looked under my space bar
<Laney> gruesome
<attente> jbicha: hey, is it possible to use a depends for libgtk-3-dev like libcontent-hub-glib-dev [!s390x]
<jbicha> attente: yes but that would mean s390x no longer supports mir and based on the discussion on #ubuntu-devel almost 3 hr ago, I don't think they would rather fix ubuntu-app-launch to build on s390x instead
<jbicha> *I think they would rather
<xnox> jbicha, ideally we want ubuntu-app-launch not depend on src:upstart in zesty, correct. (and thus it will build on s390x)
<xnox> jbicha, it is also true that I do not believe mir is there on s390x.
<attente> jbicha, xnox: is that the only reason content-hub isn't built for s390x?
<xnox> jbicha, but we do need src:gtk-3 on s390x, because a lot of things build-depend on gtk-3 whilst building useful commandline packages too.
<xnox> attente, correct - the reason content-hub is not build on s390x is due to src:ubuntu-app-launch hard build-dep on src:upstart in zesty.
<xnox> which should not be required anymore, as ubuntu-app-launch can support systemd these days.
<attente> so is there something i can do to help other than wait for u-a-l s390x support?
<xnox> attente, you can look into u-a-l code and change CMakeLists to be conditional on src:upstart, rather than hard.
<xnox> attente, e.g. remove upstart runtime and build-time dependencies, and make sure that it still builds and runs.
<xnox> you may need to skip parts of the code with ifdef and some tests.
<xnox> if you do this. tedg_ & infinity will be really really happy =)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's not clear to me how to import the desktop launcher for desktop...
<Trevinho> i see that a gnome part is defined, but not added to the wiki... am I wrong?
<seb128> Trevinho, good point, I didn't check since it was merged but we didn't get much feedback yet so maybe it would be good to get before adding it to the official list?
<seb128> Trevinho, something like that should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/23960946/
<Trevinho> I've added the thing, let me see if it works
<Trevinho> not that one though
<seb128> Trevinho, you just don't get the automagic remote part but defining the part yourself should be the same
<seb128> which one?
<Trevinho> seb128: however, the parte should be renamed in desktop-gnome to be coherent with others
<Trevinho> and documentation
<seb128> renamed to what?
<Trevinho> seb128: the part in desktop helpers
<Trevinho> seb128: I've added it now... it's there
<Trevinho> https://parts.snapcraft.io/v1/parts.yaml
<seb128> Trevinho, you added before testing if it works? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's not breaking anything in case
<Trevinho> seb128: but change is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/snapcraft/parts?action=diff&rev2=87&rev1=86
<tjaalton> Trevinho: hi, are you interested in a compiz/libunityshell crasher when using mesa with libglvnd?-)
<Trevinho> tjaalton: not much right now 😂
<tjaalton> hehe
<Trevinho> tjaalton: but... Well, sure I am
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm not sure why you want to rename, you don't like desktop-gnome?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's called gnome right now
<Trevinho> not desktop-gnome
<tjaalton> Trevinho: I'll file a bug, it's not that urgent
<seb128> Trevinho, where?
<Trevinho> seb128: in desktop helpers
<Trevinho> seb128: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/46 this fixes that
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^ ?
<seb128> Trevinho, why do we need it twice?
<didrocks> Trevinho: isn't there already one?
<didrocks> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml#L85
<Trevinho> didrocks, seb128: there's no desktop-gnome in there.. There's just gnome
<seb128> Trevinho, which you don't like?
<Trevinho> 'gnome' only...
<Trevinho> the docs says use
<seb128> there is also a 'gtk3' in there
<Trevinho> desktop-<platform>
<Trevinho> which isn't true for that
<Trevinho> also gtk3 isn't exported either as remote part
<didrocks> gtk3 is internal for snapcraft to work
<Trevinho> so right now if you do snapcraft search you only find "gnome" because I've just added it to the wiki
<Trevinho> butt......
<didrocks> it's desktop-gtk3
<didrocks> if you want to have all libs
<didrocks> and "gnome"
<didrocks> if you want to use the runtime
<didrocks> correct?
<Trevinho> ok, ok... so imho we should instead have in public "desktop-gnome", in wiki, but no "gnome" in the uaml
<Trevinho> yaml*
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> this
<didrocks> yeah, I tend to agree
<seb128> I don't understand why there is a gtk3 and desktop-gtk3
<seb128> in fact I overlooked that when I added the gnome one
<didrocks> seb128: you should thank snapcraft :p
<seb128> I started from the top and didn't notice the desktop-gtk3 at the bottom
<didrocks> it's the whole desktop/part_name
<didrocks> transition
<seb128> I though that those were subparts
<didrocks> when they removed afterwards the / in part
<seb128> the / -> -
<Trevinho> in theory we shoud use "after:" for the renaming... it should works now
<seb128> right?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> they needed both or the importer was segfaulting
<didrocks> (nice)
<seb128> but yeah, I've no strong opinion on "gnome" or "desktop-gnome"
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> isn't that case confusing that desktop-gtk3 is "all libs embeeded"
<didrocks> and desktop-gnome use the gnome platform?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I would rather just transition, that's why I gave so much time for it
<didrocks> (or those renaming magic should have been internal to snapcraft, not having to patch all parts)
<didrocks> copying the same logic 3 times :(
<didrocks> desktop-gtk3 vs desktop-gnome, not confusing to you? If so, I'm happy to merge
<Trevinho> didrocks: I think that having
<Trevinho> partname oldname:
<Trevinho>  after: [goodone]
<Trevinho> should work
<Trevinho> or... maybe it was something I wanted to do and I didn't finish? :o
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, it's going to be removed, so knowing the fragility of the parser, I wouldn't give it a shot :)
<seb128> should be easy to try
<Trevinho> didrocks: maybe desktop-gnome-runtime?
<didrocks> yeah, that's more clear to me
<didrocks> dekstop-gnome-runtime
<didrocks> seb128: wdyt?
<Trevinho> or desktop-gnomeruntime
<Trevinho> no bettr with dash..
 * didrocks likes the - version more
<seb128> with the "-"
<Trevinho> versioning has to be included there?
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> but it's slightly inconsistent
<didrocks> no
<seb128> which is annoying
<didrocks> always pull latest
<didrocks> with Qt?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> desktop-ubuntu-app-platform:
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> platform vs runtime
<seb128> :-/
<didrocks> well, you didn't all agree on the dir name to mount on already :p
<seb128> which might be good
<seb128> if one day it's possible to mount several contents
<seb128> they don't conflict
<didrocks> yeah, if I already get an answer to my email one day :)
<Trevinho> so... just give me the preferred remote part name and I'm updating the branch :-)
<Trevinho> I'm fine with both ways... but platform can be more consistent with qt imho
<didrocks> shouldn't we at least all use "platform"?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I would go with desktop-gnome-platform for the part name
<didrocks> seb128: agreed? ^
<Trevinho> desktop-ubuntu-desktop-app-platform
<Trevinho> or ubuntu-classic ?
<Trevinho> or ...
<seb128> didrocks, I though you were the one that recommended using "runtime" before holidays when we discussed that
 * seb128 forgot the details
<seb128> Trevinho, that's too long
<seb128> imho
<Trevinho> agreedo, but we also have desktop-ubuntu-app-platform
<Trevinho> for touch apps
<seb128> which is too long :p
<Trevinho> sure... but consistency...
<didrocks> seb128: I thought that was the other way around, but yeah, I was twisted in my brain due to circumstances :)
<didrocks> desktop-gnome-platform sounds good to app
<didrocks> me*
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> I don't like the longer variants
<Trevinho> Ok, me neither... it was just to make easier to understand
<seb128> gnome-platform is easy enough imho
<didrocks> without desktop- ?
<didrocks> or you meant desktop-gnome-platform?
<seb128> desktop-gnome-platform
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> yeah, let's go with that
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> +1
<didrocks> should we change all runtime by platform?
<didrocks> content: gnome318-runtime -> content: gnome318-platform?
<seb128> what do you mean "all"?
<didrocks> and so on?
<didrocks> (meaning, it needs a new platform snap upload)
<didrocks> Trevinho: there is the help on top that needs to be updated :)
<seb128> it's also going to break existing snaps that use it?
<didrocks> are there any?
<didrocks> uploaded to the store?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> how do one query the store asking for that?
<didrocks> philosophical questions I see :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> we can be backward compatible
<didrocks> having 2 slots
<didrocks> one being gnome318-runtime and the other gnome318-platform
<didrocks> with the same definition, and just different content name
<didrocks> I'm happy to do it if you want
<didrocks> (as I really think the naming was my mistake)
<seb128> if you want please do
<seb128> otherwise I can have a look tomorrow
<didrocks> do you have the source handy?
<seb128> I'm in middle of other things and we have a friend coming tonight for diner
<didrocks> and you upload to a snap ppa?
<didrocks> well, we can tackle this tomorrow
<seb128> no ppa
<didrocks> oh, so not all-arch?
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> you don't have non amd64 snaps?
<seb128> I do
<didrocks> or did you build them yourself and upload to the store?
<seb128> it's built from a vcs on launchpad
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> that's what I meant by "snap ppa"
<seb128> i386/amd64/armhf
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> let's do the platform one tomorrow morning
<didrocks> Trevinho: mind preparing the PR?
<seb128> good friday thing
<didrocks> Trevinho: change the help, replace all runtime by platform
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, on top of help, you have "gnome is similar to…", replace the naming as well (and runtime name usage)
<Trevinho> didrocks: sure, it was already in the works :-)
<didrocks> \o/
<b4n> andyrock: any news on the a11y shortcus wrt. grabs?  anything I can do?
<b4n> hey btw :)
<andyrock> not much to be honest, I've been busy with other things
<andyrock> another thing is that my solution required to open a new x11 Display
<andyrock> and this can cause deadlocks
<andyrock> and using the existing Display Connection does not work
<andyrock> qengho: hey
<andyrock> you here?
<qengho> andyrock: hi
<andyrock> hey I'm trying to build cr from source
<andyrock> x11 + ozone
<qengho> Cool.
<andyrock> it builds but it fails to render properly
<andyrock> i'm using Y
<andyrock> with this parameters
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/doHrlfLf/
<andyrock> and running like that
<andyrock>  ./out/DefaultY/chrome --ozone-platform=x11 --mash --window-manager=simple_wm
<andyrock> it starts but it fails to render
<andyrock> qengho: ^^^
<Trevinho> didrocks: it should be all https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/46
<Trevinho> or maybe I missed something... :o
<qengho> andyrock: What happens with no parameters? --ozone.... ?
<didrocks> Trevinho: still some changes needed
<didrocks> Trevinho: see my comments
 * didrocks needs to go for some errands
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you don't get to it, I can either finish it myself, anyway, won't merge before updating the platform snap
<b4n> andyrock: oh :(
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, also the wiki part should be separated or not?
<b4n> (sorry missd your answer before)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't think it should
 * didrocks already late, see you tomorrow guys!
<andyrock> qengho: other errors
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm not sure I see your comment in ...
<qengho> andyrock: I don't have any insight into enabling ozone specifically to use its X11 pathway. There is probably some reason it isn't the default renderer.
<qengho> andyrock: I can build and debug with you, if you like.
<andyrock> i'm using vanilla cr
<andyrock> maybe I should use https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/yakkety-working
<andyrock> or something like that?
<andyrock> qengho: ^^^
<qengho> andyrock: right. I'll replace all (or most) GN configuration with the one you pasted. Might take 30-45 minutes to build. ...
<andyrock> cool thanks
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I was about to give bug #1662031 a try, but Ubuntu GNOME zesty seems to be severely broken at the moment. (Can't open g-c-c or the power menu.) What's up?
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Switching language and format broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<qengho> andyrock: Wait, are you asking because you expected the plain vanilla tree to work, or because you enabled something new but not exotic and it isn't working.
<andyrock> because I expect the plain vanilla tree to work
<andyrock> :D
<qengho> andyrock: and it didn't?
<andyrock> nope
<qengho> Ah! I thought I was debugging some ozone for you.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Did you see this question:
<GunnarHj> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/09/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t12:39
<GunnarHj> ?
<andyrock> qengho: i'm following this
<andyrock> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/lkgr/docs/linux_build_instructions.md
<andyrock> should this work?
<qengho> andyrock: v56 is a work in progress. Strip off the top changelog so the version is v55 and it plain chromium will work.
<andyrock> I'll try that
<qengho> andyrock: Every version has its headaches. :\
<qengho> andyrock: I hope nobody told you chromium was easy. :P
<andyrock> I can see from the size that's not easy
<andyrock> also it changes fast
<andyrock> which one is the git tag?
<qengho> pardon?
<andyrock> 55.0.2883.99
<andyrock> for v55
<andyrock> qengho: i guess they use tags for versioning
<qengho> andyrock: They release tarballs every time they mark a version stable and I consume those directly, with no mutation.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it works here, uh can you try to run gnome-control-center from a terminal?
<seb128> GunnarHj, oh, yeah but I didn't understand it and then got sidetracked by another ping sorry
<seb128> GunnarHj, zesty opening shouldn't matter, translations are shared between serie when the strings are identic, when the serie was open doesn't matter I think
<GunnarHj> seb128: My thought is that fresh upstream translations coming with zesty packages won't make it to xenial until zesty has opened. Maybe I'm missing something.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: things work here, uh can you try to run gnome-control-center from a terminal?
<seb128> that's true
<seb128> GunnarHj, not sure many strings are untranslated in xenial and translated in zesty though
<GunnarHj> seb128: Me neither. But it would be one reason for waiting with the xenial update a few weeks. Maybe there are reasons against too.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Tried that too, and the system froze.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: (I'm not on Ubuntu GNOME atm.)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think we can do an upload, the zesty opening/import is going to take some time so that's for next round
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, then the goal is to start the testing next week, right?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: were you on bare hardware or virtualization?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Bare hardware, fully updated.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes
<jbicha> hmm, the xfont stuff did land today
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ack. Updated the schedule:
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I can't help much, probably, just wanted you to know.
<jbicha> thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: soo... who should create the  gnome-runtime folder now?
<Trevinho> seb128: as If i try to use a remote part it's not generated...
<Trevinho> thus no errror because it's not mounted
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks and I are going to update the runtime snap tomorrow
<seb128> but he called it a day
<seb128> (which I'm about to do as well, we have a friend over for dinner)
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, without the rename you mean? the consumer snap needs to create the dir
<seb128> the content sharing bind mount needs the target to exist
<Trevinho> seb128: can't we rely on the remote part doing it?
<seb128> no, your snap is a ro filesystem
<seb128> oh, at build time
<Trevinho> I mean the remote part creates that not in runtime...
<seb128> yeah, I did that in my workaround part in decembre
<seb128> let's discuss it with Didier tomorrow
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> as right now it fails to warn about the missing thing
<Trevinho> seb128: connecting doesn't always work, but... the remmina snap works in general... and it's just 11mb now
<willcooke> right, to the train station.  night all
<Trevinho> seb128: would you mind to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+junk/snap-gnome-udt@split-parts+indicators-support with yours?
<Trevinho> err DT one (which... I still i'm not part of :-/)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-10
<hikiko> hi
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg
<Laney> it'sssssssssssssssssssss
<Laney> snowingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<willcooke> yay!
<Laney> what up willcooke
<Laney> how was LDN?
<desrt> british people are weird :)
<willcooke> hey Laney - was great!
<willcooke> Saw some people, got out the house
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg hikiko Laney willcooke desrt
<desrt> morning seb :)
<desrt> happpy tgif
<willcooke> morning desrt!  We don't get much real snow any more :(
<willcooke> morning seb128
<hikiko> hi Laney willcooke desrt seb128 flexiondotorg
<willcooke> hey hikiko!
<desrt> willcooke, hikiko: welcome to the morning quadratic workout
<willcooke> :))
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke Laney desrt seb128
<willcooke> yo flexiondotorg!
 * hikiko google trandlates
<Laney> ./greet-people
<Laney> ./how-are-you
<desrt> hikiko: "quadratic" as in O(n^2)
<hikiko> lol
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> bah, I created a role account for launchpad uploads
<seb128> but launchpad oops when I try to log in with it :-/
<willcooke> hi davmor2 - any snow up your end?
<seb128> hey davmor2
<davmor2> willcooke: don't be daft the rest of the Country needs to be waist deep before it ventures into wolverhampton ;)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> english people, how do you call that http://www.bricorama.fr/media/catalog/product/2/7/2771151-1.jpg ... is that a "foam seal"?
<duflu> seb128: Yes
<duflu> Useful for everything
<duflu> almost
<seb128> duflu, hey, thanks!
<davmor2> duflu: no now you are mistaking it for duck tape ;)
<duflu> Also useful, regardless of spelling
<duflu> or name otherwise
<duflu> Ducks are also musical
<duflu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTijW72owNk
<davmor2> seb128: yeap foam seal is as good a term and any, Foam seal, insulating strips, sealing tape just don't confuse it with foam pads which looks similar but is little cubes of it rather than a long strip
<davmor2> duflu: duct even thanks for the heads up ;)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> seb128: you had to make a new user?
<seb128> Laney, Colin suggested I do, p_itti had the upload key assigned to his users but it means the key has more priviledge than it should
<Laney> oh
<Laney> it was a trick so he could get all the karma!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> also uploads stopped working because he removed himself from that team
<seb128> don't want to repeat that with the next person
<Laney> makes sense
<Laney> Get:71 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 openjdk-8-jre-headless amd64 8u121-b13-3 [27.5 MB]
<Laney> Get:72 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/universe amd64 openjdk-9-jre-headless amd64 9~b155-1 [109 MB]
<Laney> what an update
<Trevinho> hey Laney... it's snowing here tooo
<Trevinho> seb128: hey dude..
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: did you see my pings of last night?
<seb128> no
<Trevinho> check the log :-)
<seb128> I close IRC at night
<Trevinho> night... it was before dinner ...
<Trevinho> I mean you were here
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> at leat your client was
<Laney> is it settling on the ground?
<Trevinho> Laney: not in the city, but I see it in the hills nearby
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Trevinho, the mp?
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway just to resume, please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+junk/snap-gnome-udt@split-parts+indicators-support to the DT branch :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, that I read
<Trevinho> and do the renaming you need so that we can adjust the tools too
<seb128> I didn't understand why you were spliting the dependencies list
<Trevinho> seb128: to make it easier to read
<Trevinho> just a logical split
<seb128> also we don't include unity libs
<seb128> we said in DenHaag that we wanted a GNOME stack only there
<Trevinho> seb128: you're including unity-gtk-module, isn't it?
<seb128> so unsure why we would add the indicators
<Trevinho> well, libappindicator isn't only unity related
<Trevinho> also xfce uses that
<Trevinho> and I think elementary and mate?
<seb128> well it's not GNOME
<Trevinho> mh, that would just make easier to snap apps that work in ubuntu tho
<Trevinho> as we can't have a runtime that overides that too, isn't it?
<seb128> what is that indicator part doing?
<Trevinho> seb128: https://github.com/3v1n0/appindicators-snapcraft-parts/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml#L88
<seb128> Trevinho, so it builds libappindicator from source ... why would we do that and not use the debs like we do for everything else?
<Trevinho> it basically just adds http://paste.ubuntu.com/23966123/ (minus header and .so files)
<Trevinho> seb128: because the debs in xenial doesn't support snap properly
<Trevinho> Maybe we should SRU the fixes, but not there yet
<seb128> yeah we should
<Trevinho> not sure the test case would be easy tho, as if we enable proposed in system, will they be used by snapcraft too? :o
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Trevinho, I've no strong opinion either way, but ideally we would build everything the same way, either from debs or source
<seb128> Trevinho, if there is anything blocked/not working due to that we can merge your changes as workaround and tweak later
<Trevinho> seb128: indicators won't work without it... unless apps won't define themselves after: indicator-gtk3...
<Trevinho> which is fine, but still needs more tweaking, while i'd prefer app writers to have all things in one place as this is quite standard for ubuntu based distros
<Trevinho> ah, of course... also kde needs that
<seb128> Trevinho, which is easy to do, and we don't have that much apps using indicators...
<Trevinho> yeah, sure... I proposed that since didrocks suggested it in a PR (https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/36)
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> as we agree'd on getting that for desktop launchers by default
<Trevinho> so...
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm going for lunch for let me have another look once I'm back
<Trevinho> I can either set it only a dependency of the gnome-runtime at that level
<Trevinho> so the desktop-launcher has dependency on that, instead of the runtime itself
<didrocks> yeah, I'm still waiting on your answer on this PR :)
<didrocks> but
<didrocks> I don't remember why this isn't part of this part itself
<didrocks> and rather it's a dep
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry I had to take a train....
<Trevinho> didrocks: anyway...
<Trevinho> yeah.. That's the thing I would rather prefer to include everything in the runtime more than adding "after:" stanza's
<Trevinho> actually also the qt5 runtime has the needed elements to support unity...
<Trevinho> well, appmenu in fact.
<Trevinho> didrocks: also I update the PR for gnome runtime thing, let's sync with seb128 when pushing new snap with proper name and such...
<Trevinho> didrocks: by the way the remote part should do more I believe, like creating the ./gnome-runtime folder or s/runtime/platform if prefrred..
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've done that using the "install:" stanza... In fact some stuff could be now done also by just using 'prepare:' or 'install:', not sure you like that more than Makefile's tho
<didrocks> Trevinho: agreed on merging indicator in runtime then!
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, creating the dir, there is an issue, right?
<didrocks> like $SNAP is ro
<didrocks> wait, what's the install stenza?
<didrocks> ah, I see what you mean
<didrocks> as part of the part, at build time
<didrocks> clever Trevinho ;)
<didrocks> hum, it means it would need a custom plugin, though
<didrocks> we can make it as part of make parameter
<didrocks> but yeah, I like your idea :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I didn't want to clutter the makefile with something that is only related to that
<Trevinho> and.. those new tools are nice for such things
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, it's a variable
<didrocks> so if present -> mkdir -p it
<didrocks> as for FLAVOR
<didrocks> let's separate this in another PR, agreed?
<didrocks> (the creation thing)
<didrocks> on the current one, I have few comments
<didrocks> prefer doing it here or on the PR?
<Trevinho> as you prefer... I can stash that commit for later :-)
<didrocks> yeah, stash it :)
<Trevinho> I'd keep it here as i's just one line..
<Trevinho> but...
<didrocks> snap connect $SNAP_NAME:gnome318-platform gnome318-udt:gnome318-platform
<Trevinho> I would have loved to avoid defining the gnome-runtime multiple times too, so if we change it's not something we've to redo lods of times
<didrocks> -> I would prefer now that we try to be consistent with qt to name it "platform"
<didrocks> so gnome318-udt:platform
<Trevinho> indeed... it's just that we need to update the snap too
<didrocks> same for $SNAP_NAME:gnome318-platform -> $SNAP_NAME:platform
<didrocks> yeah :)
<Trevinho> otherwise that would fail
<didrocks> we'll need anyway
<Trevinho> seeeeb :-)
<didrocks> for s/runtime/platform/
<Trevinho> I whish I had write permission in the ~desktop-team stuff
<didrocks> you don't?
<Trevinho> of maybe seb would disagree :-)
<didrocks> you don't have upload rights?
<didrocks> I thought you have on the desktop team bucket
<didrocks> I can do, but I have meetings this afternoon
<Trevinho> nope... I still have to conquer those... seb128 wanted to do something, but... still he gave me no news on that
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+junk/snap-gnome-udt@split-parts+indicators-support is also something I'd do, or we prefer to add the after: stuff in the gnome-platform remote part?
<Trevinho> As personally I think that it's just better to ship this integration stuff inside the runtime, so people has not to repackage it multiple times and... we can update it independently from apps
<didrocks> yeah, let's get it inside the runtime
<didrocks> however, can you add it to other parts?
<didrocks> like gtk3, qt…
<didrocks> the ones that don't use any platform snap
<Trevinho> I've the PR theat I linked before...
<Trevinho> that's doing it
<Trevinho> that*
<didrocks> isn't that adding after:?
<Trevinho> yeah, what you meant, sorry?
<didrocks> no, I meant, let's get that inside the part
<didrocks> not defining another part
<Trevinho> ah... since it's compiling stuff, it would make things more cluttered
<didrocks> I mean, this should just be part of desktop-launcher
<didrocks> hum
<Trevinho> we can do it later once I've SRUed the changes
<didrocks> well, depending on it will ask to compile it anyway?
<Trevinho> to xenial
<didrocks> ok
<Trevinho> sure... I fixed snapcraft for that
<didrocks> yeah, but you know how it ends up with deps :)
<Trevinho> also that is independent from desktop-launcher...
<Trevinho> sure, you can still redefine those
<didrocks> why should it be?
<didrocks> it's all one block "run my snap on the desktop"
<didrocks> and integrate it
<Trevinho> sure, i mean... indicators can be used independently
<didrocks> hem :)
<Trevinho> see https://github.com/3v1n0/indicators-examples-snaps
<didrocks> a non desktop app using indicators?
<didrocks> they all deps on a toolkit
<didrocks> but let's keep that separate and finish that PR first
<Trevinho> I'd still need to use after anyway... So I'd keep them remote for now
<didrocks> I'm quite opposed to "after:"
<Trevinho> then I'll SRU and we'll just add the deps
<didrocks> let's finish that one: change plug name and slot name to be "platform"
<Trevinho> ok=
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, let me know if you need help with the SRU
<didrocks> help/connect message
<didrocks> and then, we sync that with the platform snap upload
<Trevinho> seb128: i'm preparing the branches for bileto now...
<didrocks> (remove the install for now, I keep a note on doing it separetely, that's a great idea)
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, did you agree on something?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, let's have plug/slot name being "platform"
<didrocks> and mount point gnome-platform
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> didn't we agree that we needed the plug to be versioned?
<didrocks> the interface is versioned
<didrocks> like content:
<seb128> "interface"?
<didrocks> (in a meeting)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I pushed the change
<didrocks> Trevinho: you didn't push strongly enough it seems :)
<didrocks> still at https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/46/commits/2289e89d49bc86f2d4a9308846526cc4f137f18e
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, you don't want that too?
<Trevinho> I mean, I removed the install thing
<didrocks> ok, let me build on yours
<didrocks> after the meeting
<didrocks> that will be quicker
<didrocks> you didn't get the renaming thing :)
<Trevinho> what's missing :o
<didrocks> as written
<didrocks> let's rename the plug and slot to simply "platform"
<didrocks> +    echo "snap connect $SNAP_NAME:gnome318-platform gnome318-udt:gnome318-platform"
<didrocks> -> snap connect $SNAP_NAME:platform gnome318-udt:platform
<Trevinho> ahhhhh
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> we don't need versioning here, because:
<didrocks> - the platform snap is versioned
<didrocks> - and the version is forced by +                content: gnome318-platform
<didrocks> on both side
<didrocks> making sense?
<didrocks> seb128: as well? ^
<Trevinho> sure
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, sorry but I don't follow, what prevents somebody to "snap connect $SNAP_NAME:platform gnome319-udt:platform"?
<seb128> if the content name is not versioned
<didrocks> seb128: the content name is versioned
<Trevinho> seb128: I guess that default-provider: gnome318-udt:platform does that
<didrocks> gnome318-platform
<didrocks> no?
<didrocks> both end needs to agree on the naming
<seb128> didrocks, isn't the first part the name of the snap and the second the content?
<seb128> didrocks, like "platform" would be the content there
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, can't follow the discussion in this meeting, will have few minutes in ~45m
<didrocks> seb128: but no
<didrocks> seb128: first part is snap name
<didrocks> second is the plug name
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, let's talk after your meeting
<didrocks> yep :)
<seb128> the content interface is confusing to me, nothing new
<seb128> I keep mixing the content, slot, provider, et
<seb128> etc
<Trevinho> muktupavels: hey, are you here?
<muktupavels> Trevinho: yes :)
<Trevinho> muktupavels: good :-)
<Trevinho> muktupavels: hey, do you remember the rationale for https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/libappindicator/watch-status-notifier-watcher-dbus-name/+merge/298533
<Trevinho> ?
<Trevinho> and... would you like to get that SRUed to xenial...?
<Trevinho> if so... I'd need a bug for that :-)
<muktupavels> Not sure if I remember...
<Trevinho> mh :-)
<muktupavels> why do you want to sru it?
<Trevinho> I don't want to, but since I've to do a release for libappindicator, I was wondering weather that was needed or not
<mitya57> Trevinho, muktupavels: if for some reason indicator-application-service dies and restarts, the indicators should recover. That was the rationale.
<Trevinho> yeah, that is somehing that I was wondering to, but it generally did that anyway isn't it?
<muktupavels> mitya57: and it did not work before that, right?
<mitya57> Yes, I think it didn't work.
<Trevinho> however, let me look at the code further and... in the case, please mitya57 can you opena  bug with SRU headers please? :-)
<mitya57> Trevinho, Actually I wanted to say that i-a-s rarely crashes (if at all), so maybe it's not worth a SRU
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> as you guys prefer
<Trevinho> thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: libreoffice 5.3.0.3/zesty has been in the ppa for some time w/o any issues. it still has needs some tweaks for the final (e.g. move some externals from internal tarball to use dpkgs), but that can be done later still.
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Blu2_> Sweet5hark, are you maintaining the libre office snap?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: would you be fine with e.g. uploading today, so it can build over the weekend?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, uploading to zesty sounds good to me ... I guess you didn't reapply to the dmb yet? ;-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yes
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, there are still transitional packages missing, and/or firebird re-enablement
<Sweet5hark> Blu2_: yes
<Blu2_> Sweet5hark, I recently noticed after installing the libre office snap, that I can't access my files which are in my symlinked folder (on seperate hdd)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, fyi https://launchpadlibrarian.net/305238964/libreoffice_1%3A5.3.0~rc3-0ubuntu1~yakkety1_1%3A5.3.0~rc3-0ubuntu1~yakkety1.1.diff.gz (don't apply it like that though)
<Sweet5hark> Blu2_: if that symlinked folder isnt in home, that is a Feature(tm) of snap. It has little to do with LibreOffice, and everything with the containerization. Maybe discuss with the friendly folks at #snappy?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, let me know when there is something ready for sponsoring
<Sweet5hark> seb128: will do
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: meh, yeah. human transitional is easy. lemme check the firebird stuff ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I guess the human transitional should pull in some other available theme package
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, also libreoffice-sdbc-firebird is recommended while not being available
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: hmm, why? the stuff using human should have proper deps ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, and the mariadb vs mysql mentioned
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, just a thought to forcefully install something instead having the user endup without any
<ricotz> the transisional is empty of course ;(
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, https://paste.debian.net/plain/913697
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: libreoffice-common deps on libreoffice-style, libreoffice-gtk3 does dep on libreoffice-styles. its unlikely you end up with libreoffice but without a theme
<Blu2_> Sweet5hark, they sent me here :D
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, right, hehe libreoffice-common suggests human
<Sweet5hark> Blu2_: snaps are contained and the snappy folks are very proud of that. IIRC you can install snaps with --devmode, than you are not containered, which makes people unhappy. Anyway, this has nothing to do with the app and everything with snaps: so its wrong for this channel.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, please take note of those things, I don't want to mention it a fourth time
<Sweet5hark> Blu2_: again: its not an accident this is the case, it its intentional and by design of snap. if you want to discuss it, discuss it with the snap people. nothing about libreoffice causes this, nothing in libreoffice can "fix" it. only snap can.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: what your beef with mariadb to create delta vs. Debian?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, it is delta to the current ubuntu packaging which looked important and if mysql is still the default(?) it seems better to keep -- using "default" here seems fuzzy imho
<ricotz> haha, don't suggest you actually care about delta with debian ;)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: well, of course its a delta to previous Ubuntu: it was an intentional change by Rene. So I am basically asking: why do you think Rene was wrong?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, huh, I am *not* saying he/debian is wrong, I am just not aware of the situation of mariadb vs mysql in ubuntu
<ricotz> (I am applying this for the backports to make sure keeping it mysql flavoured)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: well, unless we _know_ it is a problem, we will keep with what Debian does for new releases.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: but fine for backport (only) of course
<Sweet5hark> no need to xkcd927 this more than needed.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, fyi, mariadb is in universe and mysql in main, which likely suggests something
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: heh, now _thats_ and argument ;)
 * Sweet5hark changes back to mysql.
<Sweet5hark> well, checking back with _rene_. the main motive seems to be to use the internal build, not mysql-vs.-mariadb. in that case it might make sense. Also an internal mysql-cppconn wont cause new deps.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: ^^
<didrocks> seb128: sooooooo
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> seb128: content interface is a little bit special
<didrocks> as any other interface, you have a slot/plug
<didrocks> they can differ on both side
<didrocks> but I think we should name them "platform"
<didrocks> so that connect is:
<didrocks> foo-app:platform gnome318-udt:platform
<didrocks> for them to be able to connect
<didrocks> they need to have a matching "content: <name>"
<didrocks> content: gnome318-platform
<didrocks> or even just content: gnome318
<didrocks> for instance
<seb128> so you have 3 parameters there?
<didrocks> (yeah, I dislike the "content" term, it should be "type")
<didrocks> right
<seb128> <snapname>:<plugname> and a content which is not specified?
<didrocks> yeah, content is in the plug and slot definition
<didrocks> https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml#L37
<seb128> so why did you ask me to version the plugname back then?
<didrocks> (you have a 4th parameter in the plug, which is target: path)
<seb128> I had "gnome-runtime" in a first iteration
<seb128> I think you asked me to add the version in a review round
 * seb128 reads old logs
<didrocks> seb128: I think I did for the content, then, I probably wasn't clear because of being tired (it was after some sleepless night after my child was born IIRC :p)
<didrocks> so sorry for creating this misunderstanding/mistake
<seb128> no, we did that in december
<didrocks> oh really?
<seb128> it's probably my fault
<didrocks> I don't remember, my memory is all foggy :)
<seb128> but I don't really understand
<seb128> the gnome runtime snapcraft.yaml has only 1 name
<seb128> slots:
<seb128>     content:
<seb128>       content: gnome318-runtime
<didrocks> euh
<didrocks> are you sure?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> I don't understand the second line "content:"
<didrocks> it's the slot name
<didrocks> it should be gnome318-runtime from the current doc
<didrocks> (and so, we want to change it to "platform")
<seb128> sorry I opened an old version on disk
<didrocks> phew
<seb128> but that worked
<seb128> iirc?
<didrocks> with a different connect command
<seb128> Kyle recommended to use "content" as the slot name because that way you don't need to add a "interface: content" line
<didrocks> I slightely disagree to this, I think ease of use for the user is better
<seb128> it's confusing though
<didrocks> and knowing that slot and plug name would be "platform" for platform snaps help
<seb128> current version is
<seb128> slots:
<seb128>     gnome318-runtime:
<seb128>       interface: content
<seb128>       content: gnome318-runtime
<seb128>       read:
<seb128>         - /
<seb128>  
<seb128> so you get 2 labels which are the same but not the same
<didrocks> yeah, that matches the instructions we got
<didrocks> right, that's what I want to remove
<didrocks> having line 2 "platform:"
<seb128> so what is the "content" about?
<didrocks> the content is what both slots/plugs needs to match to be able to connect
<didrocks> it's the "type" of content if you prefer
<didrocks> I would set this to "content: gnome318" if it was me
<seb128> k
<seb128> I don't understand snappy there
<didrocks> so, if you have an app with content: gnome320, it won't connect to gnome318-udt snap
<seb128> why do you need content to match
<seb128> you connect to an content interface which as a name
<seb128> the combo snap_name/slot_name should be unique
<didrocks> yeah, I raised my concern on the spec doc about that
<didrocks> they decided another way
<didrocks> and that the ABI is on "content"
<seb128> so the ABI is not exposed at connect time?
<didrocks> nope, it's just ensured it matches though
<didrocks> but not displayed in the command line
<seb128> the issue I've with "platform" is that the connect line doesn't tell you what API you connect to
<didrocks> well, you know what API you connect to
<seb128> you connect to "platform" but don't know what is behind then
<didrocks> from the snap platform name
<seb128> unless you open the snapcraft
<didrocks> gnome318-udt
<seb128> well, as an user I've no clue if that provides the right thing
<didrocks> nope
<seb128> or what it provides
<didrocks> neither naming the same will tell you
<didrocks> it will be even worse
<didrocks> you will think it's what should match
<didrocks> but it won't
<didrocks> (or it won't necesarrily)
<seb128> I'm concerned that some user are going to think "ok, so it wants a platform, gnome320 has one as well, let's try how it works with 320 and connect to that one instead"
<seb128> since they both provide a "platform" slot
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> the error message should tell you the content doesn't match
<seb128> and then get confused
<didrocks> I hope it does :)
<didrocks> you can try, did you upload a snap working with your platform?
<seb128> not yet, I've local builds though
<seb128> but even if the error is clear
<seb128> I'm not sure it's not going to confuse users?
<didrocks> I start to wonder if it was me asking you to put the version in the slot or if you didn't yourself :)
<didrocks> well, I find it confusing that in the same line, you set the same version 3 times, don't you?
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> and even with that, you are not sure that content: will match
<didrocks> so it's even more confusing if it doesn't
<didrocks> let me see the error message
<seb128> well if as a convention we use slot_name = content_name it's less ambigious
<seb128> then you can have e.g gnome-xenial:gnome318-platform
<didrocks> you can say snap_name = content_name
<didrocks> which is what you did already
<didrocks> (platform snap)
<seb128> didrocks, reading the log you hinted that I should version the "content" indeed
<seb128> I just got confused that we have a label for the slot and one for the content
<didrocks> ahah!
<didrocks> I'm not *that* inconsistent :)
<didrocks> I'm trying to connect things that shouldn't
<didrocks> one sec
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so yeah, "platform" wfm, I still find it confusing but it's the snappy way which is (the 3 objects rather than 2), not something we can fix from that platform example
<seb128> k
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> we have autoconnects it seems now
<didrocks> at least, for kde apps
<seb128> needs to be set/flagged on the store side I think
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> but yeah, if you know who to ask they can do it
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ubuntu-app-platform:platform            kbruch:kde-frameworks-5-plug
<didrocks> I was able to connect…
<didrocks> plugs:
<didrocks>   kde-frameworks-5-plug:
<didrocks>     content: kde-frameworks-5-all
<didrocks> nice
<didrocks> a new bug I think
<didrocks> seb128: ok, look at #snappy
<didrocks> known bug
<didrocks> due to that, you almost convinced me of versionning the slot/plug name :p
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> oh man…
<didrocks> so, rereading the spec
<didrocks> you can avoid declaring "content:"
<didrocks> if it matches plug name
<didrocks> that could worth the addition
<seb128> right, that was my example before
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> we did define content: still
<didrocks> it seems you can just skip it this way
<didrocks> from the spec
<didrocks> to be tested, see what happens on enforcing the name…
<seb128> oh ok
<Trevinho> sorry, my train connection was too weak to follow the discussion... moved to 4g now...
<Trevinho> so... what's the final decision? :-)
<didrocks> Trevinho: no worry, no decision yet
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind testing removing content: on both side?
<didrocks> or I can on Monday
<didrocks> and that way, we version the plug/slot name
<didrocks> and just name it "gnome318-platform"
<seb128> didrocks, I can try in a bit, but we can continue on monday ... though that would still mean duplication of versions on the command line which we didn't like
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, in fact I think I don't care much either way
<seb128> so whatever you guys prefer is fine
<didrocks> let's go with duplication, removing content:
<didrocks> but ensuring it works first
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's 5pm on a friday anyway
<didrocks> yeah :)
<seb128> so let's test properly and land on monday
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you want to prepare it. Remove "content:" line in help, plug-name is "gnome318-platform"
<didrocks> not going to be merged right away
<didrocks> this is the decision, if it works :)
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> I'm in the SRU stuff now...
<didrocks> yeah, no hurry!
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: hmm, why "firebird reenablement"? AFAICS we had firebird disabled in 5.2 as well, so no change there?
<willcooke> SNOWING!
<Laney> get out there quick
<Laney> it'll be gone
<willcooke> :@(
<willcooke> sad snowman
<willcooke> maybe :^(
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, right, so just a transitional needed while the previous empty package got dropped
<xnox> willcooke, https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fsoverybritish%2Fposts%2F1273931125988106&width=500
<Trevinho> LOL, I thought my laptop was becoming crazy, since without no reason from time to time it was writing stuff by itself.... After looking at all the software options I had in mind... I figured out that I had a bluetooth keyboard in my backpack... Still active :-D
<willcooke> xnox, HA!!
<seb128> Trevinho, :-)
<davmor2> willcooke: We Can HAZ SNOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!
<willcooke> :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: incoming!
 * Sweet5hark throws snowball
<Sweet5hark> hmpf
<Blu2_> where does it snow?
<Sweet5hark> re (leet haxx0r behind vpn n0w)
<Laney> reviewing merges sucks
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> Laney, do you know about using ksplice? I don't understand what's wrong on the langpack instance/how to fix it
<Laney> look at /var/log/uptrack/
<Laney> see if you can see it doing things
<seb128> no such file or directory
<Laney> uptrack*
<Laney> not /
<Sweet5hark> Laney: always require rebase/cherry-pick, problem solved. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ https://twitter.com/Sweet5hark/status/829817127792214016
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23968015/
<Laney> seb128: looks like it's doing stuff
<Laney> check with #webops
<Laney> I got some alerts about that check before that I think were false
<seb128> k, thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: currently uploading to http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/zesty/5.3.0/ -- I havent tested yet to build on armhf. currently also upload that to lp today for armhf-testing. would you want to wait to make sure armhf builds, or go ahead as-is as ff is looming next week?
<Laney> I think it puts things in syslog too maybe
<Laney> dmesg | grep ksplice
<Laney> Sweet5hark: debian merge :(
<Laney> for git I'm all about the rebase
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I would just upload
<Sweet5hark> Laney: ah. heh. sympathies.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: k, thx
<seb128> Laney, only success lines, I asked on #webops, let's see
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I give you a ping when the upload completed.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k
<Laney> off to go and look at nice lights
<Laney> bye!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy! (is that a festival?)
<Laney> yeah this thing http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/media/456153/77686-ncd-robin-hood-energy-light-night-final-version.pdf
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<flexiondotorg> And you seb128
<willcooke> dinner time, niht all
<willcooke> night
<Sweet5hark> upload to http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/zesty/5.3.0/ finished.
<Sweet5hark> ^^ in case you are bored on the weekend, seb128
<Sweet5hark> with that, /me is off too.
<jbicha> seb128: I could probably upload LO, if you're done for the weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-02-12
<Henster> hey man
<Henster> why is it bomming out when i install using Oricle VM Virtualbox ,,, my entire pc freazes
<Henster> i run a i7
<sarnold> Henster: when in doubt, read logs
<ximion> Laney: you will want https://github.com/ximion/appstream-generator/commit/224f6e1afaa463b61033a3e31bb32dae0231f566 in production as well, I guess ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-05
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  eimzcxowxo: mgedmin vila jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qclyntf: mhall119 vila Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mtovisxtv: doko niko xclaesse[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bdwbllvz: shengyao naeoturies[m] isantop ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  seefeab: cyphermox Texou greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pectss: mhall119 naeoturies[m] thumper ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qremdx: mdeslaur jjmarin[m] GregKNicholson[m ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ihsfxiqypb: ratliff veebers rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qdgwixjw: Nafallo shengyao hikiko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uinfrb: Hanma[m] ember spoonless[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nwhtemejmn: Mirv davmor2 phil8o[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  oblbw: andyrock naeoturies[m] jdstrand ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  opqnz: jyc ddstreet ASTRA` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bxsxlofuq: flexiondotorg veebers tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mjjphhv: jansenfreezy[m] cassidyjames[m] spoonless[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xkbsmgpt: veebers ayan happyaron ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  iynkewt: popey cpaelzer daniellimws_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vzlbmijln: andyrock shengyao cassidyjames[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gwwfjtk: Ampelbein spoonless[m] pitti ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xtngccy: spoonless[m] maclin CrazyLemon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jkecrt: ubot9 edwinksl Ampelbein ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cekphiecwd: beidl darkxst Texou ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  iegxlh: duflu tintou ThorHop[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bfgxqaxua: user94729 marlinc mitya57 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vozmtaqat: spoonless[m] ondra hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tawulbmm: musalbas djinni` dupondje ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cqqemkty: Mirv hikiko shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  fvwzbov: happyaron lool- stormer97 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jspaotexd: jansenfreezy[m] niko crimguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  elfzrfmgge: eruditass naeoturies[m] maclin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gpkyuujwa: infinity mdeslaur flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ngmnmop: ulfo[m] bschaefer konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jrieoswkz: happyaron stormer97 ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mozmjc: mhall119 infinity jhernandez_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  oppqlt: Mister_Q roasted musalbas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  izjlijv: ayan tintou ember ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tsjjvav: ubot9 Laif andyrock ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pustr: apw daniellimws_ mgedmin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zdzvgwe: pitti gsilvapt naeoturies[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kzazawvykw: spoonless[m] lool- crimguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xbogf: infinity Spydar007 lool- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kpiap: gsilvapt thumper niko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yoxyfgqp: hikiko ondra tintou ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yjyrwv: gsilvapt ubot9 ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nydezz: czajkowski dupondje jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tkvypokaex: Mister_Q GregKNicholson[m Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  idsys: andyrock infinity handsome_feng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  arivhaw: hggdh Mirv hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mjzbkzcoh: handsome_feng jhernandez_ mcs_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  wpibdppc: phil8o[m] lifele musalbas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ididqz: freem[m] konrad11901 popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bveyln: ulfo[m] ember ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mntkhhkjmq: Ampelbein isantop Hanma[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lalemcsnmc: hurricanehrndz jyc duflu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  weejf: ddstreet konrad11901 jyc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  adtrhnq: dupondje doko mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mhqsq: ayan tintou kenvandine[m][m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  inxcr: Texou jansenfreezy[m] sarnold ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  fryjciib: muktupavels pitti GregKNicholson[m ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tkdtthw: davmor2 Texou apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hwmma: Noskcaj faenil musalbas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xzvltj: shengyao xclaesse[m] ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  relfpezz: vila mgedmin ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cupvjumu: ecloud mmstick lyr[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qepvlnsn: siel jhernandez_ ryeguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uvrwpweium: niko tjaalton ayan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qhgahprn: dupondje jyc siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nhrwgmb: Hanma[m] phil8o[m] user94729 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uwyjhpqc: phil8o[m] cyphermox mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mfemd: GregKNicholson[m Ampelbein veebers â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kqksk: vila koza rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  isjgrw: mmstick thumper hurricanehrndz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  voazsoct: stormer97 isantop naeoturies[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xkynmkjbal: Mister_Q ulfo[m] ember ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lwwupb: Hanma[m] naeoturies[m] Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kesgr: bschaefer mgedmin sarnold ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lrdwguoru: ddstreet GregKNicholson[m fossfreedom_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  eriwxzwzf: dgadomski ThorHop[m] mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bhvgebcxco: mitya57 ThorHop[m] lool- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hqbikns: cyphermox ayan darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  phvgx: popey Ampelbein jhernandez_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  srnssqhwen: ayan jhernandez_ flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xwwckau: xclaesse[m] jhernandez_ dgadomski ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  darrv: ryeguy[m] shiznix djinni` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  osrwc: happyaron mdeslaur mmstick ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  keujwltk: infinity maclin hurricanehrndz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dcioe: plars naeoturies[m] gsilvapt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tqpwjgrs: andyrock ThorHop[m] hikiko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gnpds: popey thumper mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hubau: maclin plars vila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rkotsx: chiluk pitti xclaesse[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  prhanzp: eruditass roasted shiznix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bdwzr: mhall119 chiluk shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  imtxbjbres: pesari roasted cassidyjames[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ibkqfzmv: jdstrand faenil CrazyLemon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yzxhslzkb: infinity tintou maclin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mzvqwvhwzc: doko pesari ryeguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bjavah: tjaalton hikiko darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  flzbmsbxgw: lifele doko ASTRA` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gfbdsdizqw: shiznix pitti lyr[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  erxwik: ecloud jjmarin[m] mitya57 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nvfnp: plars mitya57 hikiko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mokpja: infinity tjaalton shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  atqikeljdz: thumper c-lobrano greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  idwxbg: Mister_Q niko veebers ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qsebyooie: GregKNicholson[m JanC hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  begoqnojlk: ryeguy[m] happyaron beidl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  fwcwledrjj: veebers tintou davmor2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ikjyaxgh: mhall119 chiluk ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  atrfxksa: fossfreedom_ lyr[m] shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lcdakesxq: mmstick lifele shiznix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gnfisoqvq: fossfreedom_ ryeguy[m] jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kvatecels: lifele pitti duflu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vesgz: mmstick Ampelbein siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  eoyiwpevto: Nafallo mmstick hurricanehrndz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uixoif: JanC shiznix freem[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  htagtwy: gsilvapt eruditass ember ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jbslv: fossfreedom_ darkxst jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rpjbxxcuq: Ampelbein Mirv Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  aqffmumpzt: doko Hanma[m] CrazyLemon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kxmuvfql: dgadomski maclin phil8o[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  wzzsf: handsome_feng eruditass daniellimws_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ecyjnjh: jjmarin[m] ondra happyaron ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vsxvj: djinni` jjmarin[m] hurricanehrndz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zrpfxnvlp: beidl musalbas jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  msgrx: marlinc Ampelbein apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dphlc: c-lobrano duflu jansenfreezy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qxitpvyytx: andyrock Hanma[m] happyaron ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xtpgezjw: ember shiznix user94729 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mcpubv: mgedmin c-lobrano andyrock ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xewsnabxuk: rbasak musalbas Ampelbein ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lkrsm: jhernandez_ daniellimws_ apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ioavgdq: ThorHop[m] lyr[m] konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jrluim: happyaron mcs_ Nafallo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uerjdmfi: ogra_ spoonless[m] beidl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ernbajrg: Hanma[m] faenil niko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ntiywyf: jansenfreezy[m] konrad11901 jjmarin[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nhvybcgw: mgedmin ecloud czajkowski ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  slgny: ddstreet faenil mcs_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mzxyqeznaa: eruditass flexiondotorg ratliff ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  sjysi: hurricanehrndz spoonless[m] malx[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  boczamavqa: phil8o[m] daniellimws_ niko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zolbhqhgj: Nafallo malx[m] Texou ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yffyducm: ThorHop[m] edwinksl naeoturies[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rcqxdixzot: handsome_feng ryeguy[m] mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mybeqswpeb: lool- lifele jhernandez_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  skxrlaszv: Laif lifele duflu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lcral: dgadomski muktupavels ryeguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gvnfbftd: naeoturies[m] c-lobrano phil8o[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  psbggkvt: gsilvapt phil8o[m] Mirv ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  phxvdnth: crimguy[m] malx[m] jyc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rrlfy: Mirv ecloud andyrock ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zoalpjdwq: happyaron doko vila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dgijs: xclaesse[m] kenvandine[m][m] lool- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  utolvnjn: FourDollars flexiondotorg JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  whgsc: phil8o[m] mmstick daniellimws_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mhrmgrls: popey ogra_ tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  jrawpu: jansenfreezy[m] hurricanehrndz kenvandine[m][m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hjvqadaxr: tintou happyaron konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pjrus: fossfreedom_ marlinc xclaesse[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hpddocfawh: siel naeoturies[m] tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cagwdavcs: ogra_ greyback ecloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uityybn: cassidyjames[m] ratliff hyperair â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  idfulfpdg: dupondje happyaron ddstreet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ssuqspm: freem[m] davmor2 rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  msgpuovqy: freem[m] cyphermox shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  togiut: czajkowski hikiko jjmarin[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ckjchtklwe: ASTRA` ubot9 isantop ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  iueinc: jjmarin[m] ember FourDollars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uclfbgw: Hanma[m] mitya57 andyrock ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hbxflnsrp: xclaesse[m] doko maclin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tjxmwnke: shengyao jyc spoonless[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xkcudi: daniellimws_ Mister_Q shiznix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  fvkfj: ulfo[m] marlinc mgedmin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hpyjimgpoa: JanC Hanma[m] jjmarin[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ajcol: ubot9 muktupavels jdstrand ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  egqfwh: darkxst tjaalton hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hrwlme: ddstreet fossfreedom_ tintou ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dfbtk: ThorHop[m] ecloud ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  psruzjeewc: spoonless[m] CrazyLemon kenvandine[m][m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ejbdx: ryeguy[m] lool- jyc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vltavxaxt: musalbas ryeguy[m] czajkowski ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mrsdqwr: chiluk ayan crimguy[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cjjinb: pitti mmstick thumper ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  usvgh: spoonless[m] veebers lyr[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vquuog: eruditass hikiko Laif ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  smliezxu: FourDollars czajkowski dgadomski â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  egwzpa: edwinksl hikiko vila ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dnoadub: flexiondotorg apw mcs_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hzecojh: vila sarnold pesari ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yfbnv: koza malx[m] daniellimws_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  avsctw: mhall119 shiznix dgadomski ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  grczudlts: hggdh ulfo[m] greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nbkekybhwm: ondra konrad11901 hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ijneo: daniellimws_ ayan jhernandez_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uycccaku: maclin flexiondotorg ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qofxd: JanC Spydar007 fossfreedom_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bskbgyht: popey freem[m] darkxst ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tesntkai: thumper FourDollars mmstick ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mwxtjesb: Ampelbein ddstreet ASTRA` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hluefaig: fossfreedom_ ogra_ popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  oqcfqorazp: ubot9 sarnold konrad11901 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rpvql: jhernandez_ veebers GregKNicholson[m ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nlehrwk: chiluk eruditass ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pcicjxo: koza lool- thumper ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  shmffoxfpo: dgadomski phil8o[m] stormer97 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xrdttlrm: Hanma[m] ecloud roasted ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xtncnuy: greyback shiznix faenil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  reqmt: Noskcaj sarnold veebers ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qqsgknf: ThorHop[m] cyphermox xclaesse[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  onzqfn: ogra_ naeoturies[m] c-lobrano ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kcfydbh: ddstreet apw faenil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  wirbp: naeoturies[m] Nafallo beidl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pguaj: jhernandez_ bigon handsome_feng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ibznk: roasted duflu edwinksl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ftrlwkybdl: hikiko freem[m] thumper ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kbjxwqcek: Mirv davmor2 lifele ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qvltq: xclaesse[m] ondra Laif ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ezsozivmy: jhernandez_ maclin spoonless[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  okblsttjjn: roasted czajkowski Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xijxfuqs: stormer97 naeoturies[m] pitti ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  sqlggqiuc: pitti jyc marlinc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hduvflmjt: apw DalekSec isantop ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pbqloalo: jjmarin[m] hurricanehrndz chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  skkbis: crimguy[m] plars niko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  clrrps: ddstreet lifele tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kdddxg: ulfo[m] phil8o[m] tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vryoxbelp: gsilvapt c-lobrano jhernandez_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uvvqh: hikiko czajkowski happyaron ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ouihyhjzij: hikiko konrad11901 koza ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lsncd: FourDollars lyr[m] isantop ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dytuycnnfr: infinity plars Nafallo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ttjhzxueuj: hikiko konrad11901 ayan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ulttvkxac: tintou popey cassidyjames[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dnriumopri: ThorHop[m] Ampelbein malx[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  wmwfn: beidl isantop Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mmgkvx: lool- ratliff infinity ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ayoho: pitti roasted jdstrand ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tvqukst: ulfo[m] hurricanehrndz happyaron ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zrwlfu: tintou mitya57 ASTRA` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cygrpf: Mirv crimguy[m] malx[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bserggj: shiznix hggdh tjaalton ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xsqopdkyt: stormer97 marlinc shiznix ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ovsylu: davmor2 czajkowski vila â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bulkciyrtz: jansenfreezy[m] eruditass cyphermox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lsifygz: Noskcaj veebers chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vqujlfc: muktupavels ecloud doko ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xetvi: crimguy[m] FourDollars cassidyjames[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ktrvlnsy: ondra maclin CrazyLemon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rbuguz: cassidyjames[m] shengyao lifele ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  zgjcepneql: muktupavels hyperair malx[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  grhro: hurricanehrndz fossfreedom_ beidl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  unaembj: jansenfreezy[m] jhernandez_ Mister_Q ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uvenktw: czajkowski infinity spoonless[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ccpkhia: phil8o[m] Laif bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qxjsv: mcs_ infinity Hanma[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mhhmpaapnx: ryeguy[m] kenvandine[m][m] ddstreet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ziqww: Spydar007 ASTRA` greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  duljl: darkxst tjaalton xclaesse[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tfmngvtdia: thumper ThorHop[m] tintou ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ocjwwklds: ulfo[m] Hanma[m] greyback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vludlsvbf: dgadomski lyr[m] ulfo[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  abkiqxsvl: hikiko chiluk mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ixolz: czajkowski crimguy[m] sarnold ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  kenth: vila lool- lifele ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vcppzrgo: hggdh ember mitya57 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<msrogers> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  swpmttfihu: Mister_Q faenil ecloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<duflu> koza, this is unblocked if you want to try for sponsorship again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1510570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510570 in OEM Priority Project "Bluetooth LE pairing fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> It's quiet here
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
 * duflu stands corrected
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<popey> Morning
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, popey
<duflu> Hi popey
<willcooke> hey oSoMoN, good weekend?
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> yeah, FOSDEM was really good
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, bien rentré ?
<oSoMoN> le vol a été retardé une heure à cause du mauvais temps à Barcelone (!), mais bien rentré oui
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<seb128> moi nickel, train facile, j'étais rentré pour 15h
<duflu> Morning seb128
<Nafallo> morning
<duflu> And morning Nafallo
<Nafallo> apparently I disabled my alarm last week
<Nafallo> "oops"
<seb128> hey duflu Nafallo
<seb128> how are you?
<Nafallo> well... still hurting badly since my crashes a couple of weeks ago, and still haven't been to the hospital :-P
<duflu> seb128, predictably tired from lack of sleep but going well. You?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired as well, fosdem was nice but exhausting at the same time
<willcooke> Hey mvo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-ubuntu-policy/+bug/1747126
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747126 in click-ubuntu-policy (Ubuntu) "RM: obsolete product" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seb128> busy days and social events until late in the night
<willcooke> mvo, you're marked as the maintainer of that, do you think it's safe to drop from Bionic?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128, are you home already?
<willcooke> or en route
<seb128> yes, I travelled back yesterday afternoon
<mvo> willcooke: sure, I reply in the bug
<mvo> willcooke: I have some fond memories of this code
<willcooke> mvo, thanks!  I will wave as it passes by
<mvo> willcooke: yeah, it can go
<willcooke> thanks mvo
<dupondje> duflu: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=778926 => Seems like it got fixed for 90% :)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 778926 in Backend: Wayland "[gnome-terminal] Very poor scrolling performance on wayland with high DPI" [Normal,New]
<dupondje> it just needs to get into ubuntu now :)
<duflu> dupondje, great but is that Wayland specific?
<willcooke> hey seb128 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1747128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747128 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "RM: obsolete product" [Undecided,Triaged]
<willcooke> seb128, I know Unity 8 needs that, so dropping it from the archive might be a bit drastic, wdyt?
<willcooke> Might it break things for the Ubuports people?
<dupondje> duflu: seems like the fix is not wayland only, but it has alot of impact on the performance on wayland
<willcooke> wel, actually u8 doesn't *need* it
<duflu> dupondje, yeah actually I found window decor painting is much much slower on Wayland so maybe that is it
<dupondje> but it fixes like 90% of the performance drop
<dupondje> which is quite alot already :)
<seb128> willcooke, hum, no idea what's the status of the community maintainer version of that stack, we can remove it and they can bring it back if they need it
<willcooke> seb128, makes sense, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<GunnarHj> Good morning, seb128. Can you please take a look at bug #1746004. I've attached two debdiffs with alternative solutions. What do you think?
<ubot5> bug 1746004 in remmina (Ubuntu) "Desktop Action menus of Remmina are not translated" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746004
<GunnarHj> seb128: (The second one is probably the most proper solution.)
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> looking
<seb128> GunnarHj, did you test your patch? I don't think removing X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain is going to make translations not stripped, it's quite likely that pkgbinarymangler adds that line back instead
<seb128> GunnarHj, the dummy .desktop patch seems fine
<seb128> GunnarHj, the correct solution would be for upstream to change "Name" to be "_Name" in the .desktop.in and use gettext to write the translations in the .desktop (as GNOME does)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I haven't tested the second one, but if you check e.g. the .desktop file of im-config, it's not touched by the builder, and the translations are preserved. Also see this from /usr/bin/pkgstriptranslations:
<GunnarHj> # strip translations from .desktop files if they have a gettext domain (since
<GunnarHj> # inline translations are preferred)
<GunnarHj> desktop_files()
<GunnarHj> {
<GunnarHj>     for desktop in `find "$PKGDIR" -type f -name "*.desktop"`; do
<GunnarHj>         if grep -q '^X-.*-Gettext-Domain=' "$desktop"; then
<GunnarHj>             echo "$desktop: stripping translations"
<GunnarHj>             ...
<GunnarHj> Yes, I agree that the _Name approach is preferable.
<GunnarHj> However, I'd be just as happy with the "dummy solution". :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, dh_translations adds the domain in most cases
<GunnarHj> seb128: Even if there are no _Name etc. entries?
<seb128> Unsure, you can read the code :)
<seb128> I'm moving location, back online in a bit
<seb128> GunnarHj, also note that if your remove the stripping it means those strings can't be translated/updates through launchpad/langpacks
<seb128> where with the dummy .desktop they can
<GunnarHj> seb128: True, I'm well aware of that.
<seb128> be back in 10 min or so
<andyrock> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock
<oSoMoN> jbicha, hey, what was your preferred solution for bug #1696250 ? NoDisplay=true in the desktop files for startcenter and math, or ship them in separate packages?
<ubot5> bug 1696250 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please hide Start Center and Math" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696250
<GunnarHj> seb128: I haven't read the code while you were gone, but I'm still inclined to try the second patch first, since then we would make use of the translations already made. And /usr/share/applications/im-config.desktop speaks for it to work.
<seb128> GunnarHj, the .dummy desktop?
<seb128> GunnarHj, wfm
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, the other one.
<seb128> hum, k
<GunnarHj> seb128: So if you are in the mode for sponsoring... ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm going to have a look in a bit
<seb128> thanks for raising it up
<GunnarHj> seb128: N.p.
<s10gopal> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser 64.0.3282.140 ready for publication in the stage PPA (already in bionic-proposed)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: either way is fine with me. The advantage of a dummy LO package is that it will be easy for users to have a .desktop if they want it
<jbicha> (just install LO Math from GNOME Software, no need to edit any .desktop's)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: Rene doesn't like the split package idea, see Debian bug 883734
<ubot5> Debian bug 883734 in src:libreoffice "libreoffice: Please consider hiding Math and Start Center .desktops" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/883734
<didrocks> just arrived back home \o/
<jbicha> didrocks: hi! what are the odds of per-desktop glib overrides landing upstream soon?
<didrocks> jbicha: you know as much as I do I guess as you were the last one to ping on the bug report
<didrocks> so, unsure about the question
<jbicha> didrocks: I was hoping someone might have talked to desrt about it at FOSDEM is all
<didrocks> jbicha: I only had dinner and desrt was on the other side of the table, so couldn't talk to her
<jbicha> didrocks: ok, she didn't reply to my email ping either
<didrocks> any chance to have other glib maintainers looking at it?
<didrocks> we know it's solid, and we are running it for quite a while now
<jbicha> I didn't know who else to ping
<didrocks> jbicha: I would just base on active people on https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/log/
<jbicha> ok, I'll try pinging pwithnall since he was mentioned in mclasen's gtk hackfest blog post
<didrocks> yeah, it's a good lead :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: can you please merge https://github.com/Ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/97 ?
<jbicha> Trevinho: thoughts on LP: #1746310 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746310 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Drop fonts-symbola from platform?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746310
<didrocks> Trevinho: sounds safe, but can that wait for Ken to be back? I don't want to step over his shoes
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, ok.. He's maintinaing that now, right?
<didrocks> Trevinho: indeed!
<andyrock> seb128: the udisk/gnome-disk patches has been merged upstream
<andyrock> I'm going to prepare the debdiffs for bionic
<willcooke_> andyrock, great!!
<willcooke_> didrocks, Trevinho - Ken's adding tagging info so people dont just get the new one without realising
<willcooke_> (as you probably already know)
<didrocks> nice!
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I hadn't thought of NotShowIn=GNOME, that sounds simple and an elegant solution to the problem
<oSoMoN> I kind of agree with Rene on the fact that adding yet another package for just the desktop and metadata is a bit twisted
<didrocks> however, that enables people who really wants those icons to still have them
<didrocks> this is what Fedora done IIRC
<didrocks> with a OnlyShowIn or Display, you prevent users to get those unconditionnally
<didrocks> but I don't have strong opinions either way :p Just giving my opinion that you will probably get bug reports
<oSoMoN> didrocks, you can always copy the hidden desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/ and remove that key IIRC
<didrocks> try, but less user-friendly :)
<didrocks> true*
<willcooke_> night all
<jbicha> seb128: just FYI, gtk4 has dropped the mir backend https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=fd25a8cd
<seb128> jbicha, I know thanks, that was discussed at fosdem
<jbicha> so the plan is to keep it in gtk3 for now?
<seb128> I think it would sense to drop it from there as well, but maybe talk to Laney, he was the one who discussed with the gtk guys
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-06
<bjf> i'm running bionic. after latest update my syslog is full of stacktraces of org.gnome.Shell.desktop: https://pastebin.canonical.com/209228/
<duflu> bjf, I see the same stacktraces while working on Gnome 3.28 (not in Ubuntu yet). However the shell works... Still I think you should log a bug
<bjf> bug filed ... lp: #1747566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1747566 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "org.gnome.Shell.desktop stacktraces; tweener.js" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747566
<duflu> bjf, cool, thanks
<duflu> bjf, I had thought that was a regression in mutter 3.27... so seeing it in bionic is actually encouraging to me
<jbicha> the extra logging was an intentional change in gjs to help diagnose problems in gnome-shell (or extensions)
<duflu> jbicha, do you have any ideas about when either 3.26.3 or 3.27 will arrive in bionic?
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> Depending on your timezone, happy Falcon Heavy launch day
<duflu> -launch +explosion ... not sure yet
<jamesh> hi didrocks, duflu
<duflu> Hi jamesh. Home yet?
<jamesh> duflu: yeah.  I got home yesterday afternoon
<jamesh> first two flights were delayed, and I got rebooked on a later flight for the last leg
<duflu> jamesh, sounds pretty normal... over the pacific?
<duflu> Pacific
<jamesh> yeah. Seattle -> LA -> Brisbane -> Perth
<didrocks> hey jamesh
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi willcooke, seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke duflu
<didrocks> hey willcooke, seb128
<seb128> re didrocks :)
<seb128> duflu, do you know how pulseaudio migrated? did somebody decided to ignore the gsequencer autopkg issue?
<duflu> seb128, by the willpower of vorlon...
<seb128> lol
<duflu> We wanted it so, and it happened
<duflu> -We +He
<seb128> I was pondering asking somebody to skip the autopkg results but was unsure that was right
<seb128> good, that way I don't have to decide :)
 * didrocks going to do some X session transition tests, rebooting multiple times, bbl
<didrocks> ok, need to patch GDM thus…
<willcooke> Oh yeah, forgot about this...  under xorg and specically the Unity session, tap to click on a touchpad is reported to not work (need to test here) is that likely to be because of libinput?
<duflu> willcooke, that's a setting you can toggle in Settings. Has (whoever) looked at or tried changing the setting?
<duflu> Although I haven't checked Unity for a while
<willcooke> duflu, will ask thanks.  I'll test on a VM first
<willcooke> although, that might not be a real test
<duflu> willcooke, problem is you won't be given the option unless it detects the touchpad hardware
<willcooke> ah, kk
<duflu> And sometimes it even misdetects the hardware
<duflu> So not everyone gets the full list of touchpad settings
<willcooke> yeah, doesnt work in a vm
<willcooke> I'll ask them to test and see what happens
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<duflu> Yeah, same here, developing on a desktop
<duflu> willcooke, maybe we should ask upstream to always show the widgets, and just disable them if they think a touchpad is absent. That would at least give people a better hint
<duflu> I keep finding myself asking people to toggle settings that their systems don't present in the GUI...
<duflu> So it would be more helpful for those cases to show greyed-out widgets instead of none at all
<duflu> Probably the same amount of code to disable vs hide
<willcooke> humm, tricky one
<duflu> In a perfect world, you don't need such a change. But in the real world there are touchpads that Linux thinks are mice
<seb128> willcooke, what distro serie?
<willcooke> seb128, I think B
<seb128> willcooke, I don't remember what's the default for that option, but we still have the issue than if libinput is installed then unity-control-center has no ability to tweaks the touchapd options since the code was never ported away from synaptic to libinput
<seb128> that if*
<seb128> willcooke, https://trello.com/c/X7gznOHG/132-libinput-support-for-unity-7
<willcooke> ah yeah, that's what I was thinking of.  Do you think they will be able to install synaptic and remove libinput?
<seb128> if they don't need/want GNOME installed yes
<willcooke> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> ok, after session transition: the correct session is selected. However, GDM dropdown doesn't match the session it's starting (like, I have GNOME session installed, it's telling it's the one selected while starting the ubuntu one)
<didrocks> that, as long as you don't select another session
<didrocks> even from wayland -> xorg, while the session name is still "ubuntu"
<didrocks> anyway, at least, most of people won't notice it, so let's upload the transition still, and we'll get to that bug later on…
<seb128> didrocks, sounds like bug #1738389
<ubot5> bug 1738389 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Adding a second user and logging in to the Ubuntu session gives the GNOME session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738389
<seb128> or at least similar
<didrocks> seb128: well, it doesn't select that session, it's just on the GDM dropdown, making you think it would select the first session in ascii order, which it doesn't.
<didrocks> there is clearly something wrong overall in GDM session management
<didrocks> oh, I hacked in /tmp for the gdm patch…
<didrocks> :(
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> the patch is easy enough, more bothered by the description :p
<seb128> but yeah, I still wish we had stayed on lightdm, it was so much better :/
<seb128> shame that the lock screen thing made that difficult
<didrocks> ok, with that known "display" bug, Xorg is now the default and transition from wayland -> xorg and xorg -> xorg works
<seb128> nice
<seb128> didrocks, https://trello.com/c/MTfnMTzr/205-minimal-patches-as-fallback-for-1604-on-the-shell
<seb128> didrocks, I don't really understand the title/description, you meant 18 rather than 16?
<didrocks> oupsss, 18 ofc :)
<didrocks> basically, it's about the 3 set of minimal (some hackish) patches as the upstream reviews don't go really far
<seb128> k, makes sense
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> yw :p
<duflu> willcooke, I was reminded recently that maybe I haven't tested VAAPI's smoothness on enough machines to really declare the main stutters fixed. Did you still experience any?
<duflu> I mean my desktop is now fine, but another machine seems less so
<willcooke> duflu, huh, well, my server is down with all my content on, so I've not really been testing.  I'll go download some.  BBB yet again I expect.  And Sintel
<willcooke> duflu, would you do a social post on the hub or whatever and we can share it around and have p_opey retweet it from the @ubuntu account etc
 * duflu recalls thinking the GL logic in gstreamer-vaapi was dubious, but it seemed to work at the time
<duflu> I think mpv was fine on the problematic machine still
<duflu> willcooke, you mean request for testing?
<willcooke> duflu, yeah
<duflu> willcooke, yeah. I want to be careful to not get into a situation though where we're confusing mutter stutter for totem stutter
<duflu> So need to think about how to word it
<willcooke> ahh riht
<willcooke> right
 * duflu can't believe he hasn't thought of such puns till now
<duflu> and rhyming
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ton téléphone est de nouveau tombé en rade ? ;)
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, the spice-vdagent MIR has been acked by security ... do you know if it needs to go back to the MIR team for them to confirm or just need to be seeded now?
<didrocks> let me look at the status
<didrocks> if there was a +1 from the MIR team, no need
<oSoMoN> seb128, non, j’ai juste oublié de me connecter à IRC… ce fut une matinée très calme :)
<didrocks> yep, all looks good, no need for a second MIR team round, setting to fix committed
<seb128> haha
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw! Happy that's in :p
<didrocks> now, need the webagent for easy mounts
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> haha
<duflu> OK. Mission(s) accomplished for Tuesday
<duflu> Night
<seb128> night duflu
<willcooke> seb128, re: xrdp - thanks for the info.  So you wouldnt have any objections to me filing an MIR for xRDP?  I can get that kicked off if so.
<seb128> willcooke, no objection no
<seb128> that's going to require a security team review probably so you can also maybe talk to them
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> I will file an MIR and follow up
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> hey seb128
<andyrock> for the gnome-disk-utilities debdiff
<andyrock> the original patch (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=367805&action=diff) has some #ifdef to check if udisks is new enough
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> should I remove them right? or should I check that the required functions are in the .h files?
<seb128> right, you need to remove those
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> just adapt the control file to depends on the udisks revision that includes the patch backport
<seb128> brb, moving back from that lunch place
<andyrock> kk
<Trevinho> desktoppers: probably this is something that should be talked more in the (a) meeting, and not sure if feasible for changing the workflow, but what would you think about managing our gnome-shell/mutter and other GNOME packages where we might do some patching work (not customization, just backports and fixes as we did so far) with forks in https://gitlab.gnome.org/Ubuntu/ where we've basically have the debian folder in there?
<Trevinho> I guess it would improve the workflow (at least for me). And of course we could be able to have a git mirror in LP too.
<Trevinho> Or something else that might allow us non proper .deb devs to have a better way to get our changes in, withouth having to get bothered with debdiffs
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, you should read https://community.ubuntu.com/t/move-ubuntu-desktop-packaging-to-salsa/3496
<seb128> Trevinho, that's basically what you want I think, full git derivated from upstream where you can probably git merge back changes to the ubuntu branch etc
<Trevinho> seb128: looks interesting
<Trevinho> seb128: but... is that going to debian first?
<seb128> andyrock, sorry, had to drop off to change location, I'm back online if you have other questions
<Trevinho> can't we just inherit that for ubuntu too?
<seb128> andyrock, and I can look at your changes/sponsor them later :)
<andyrock> I've already uploaded the debdiff for udisks2
 * Trevinho reads the full thing first :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, right, you should :p
<andyrock> I'm testing the one for gnome-disk
<seb128> Trevinho, I expect we are going to discuss that in Budapest (though didrocks might be missing so maybe not, or not as much at least)
<seb128> andyrock, k
<andyrock> seb128: please note that this will work with newly mounted snaps
<andyrock> snap team told me they were going to deal with the migration
<andyrock> not sure they did that
<seb128> andyrock, which means work on all snaps on next boot right?
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, for sure I'd love to have better handling of all this, since now for me all the times I want to propose something to be in ubunutu as because maybe it's still pending upstream or similar, I stop since it's a bit annoying :-P
<andyrock> nope installed snaps but they can fix it
<andyrock> if they didn't I'll ping them
<Trevinho> And I prefer to wait for someone to do the syncs on [point] releases
<seb128> andyrock, ok, did you file a forum topic or bug about that?
<andyrock> when I proposed the patch for snapd they told me they were going to deal with the migration
<seb128> k, maybe check and open something if they didn't
<andyrock> I'll do it
<seb128> easy to forget when you have no item for tracking the work
<seb128> thx
<seb128> andyrock, where did you add the udisks update?
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1637984
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1637984 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Disks shows all mounted snaps" [High,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, thanks, it doens't have an udisks2 line that's why I didn't find it :)
<andyrock> ah
<andyrock> I'm uploading the gnome-disk one too
<andyrock> tested on a vm and it works fine
<seb128> andyrock, why do you need libmount 2.30?
<andyrock> because userspace mount options are exported only with libmount >= 2.30
<andyrock> that's why we can't backport this
<seb128> andyrock, k, so that's not a new api/something that is reflecting in https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/pkg-util-linux.git/tree/debian/libmount1.symbols with a 2.30 version
<andyrock> buuuuut we can backport an alternative fix (ok for a deb patch, not ok for upstream)
<seb128> andyrock, I was asking to know if you need the depends, if that was a new symbols the dh tools would pick the version for you so that line wouldn't be needed
<andyrock> no symbols
<andyrock> it's using some libmount stuff
<seb128> k
<seb128> andyrock, loosk good but please update the changelog to have that info
<seb128> * debian/control:
<andyrock> kk
<seb128>   - updated libmount requirement to 2.30, that's needed because <reason>
<seb128> andyrock, ^
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WAhhFWq1/
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^ fine for you?
<seb128> andyrock, looks good yes, thanks :)
<andyrock> seb128: can you check https://launchpadlibrarian.net/355973424/gnome-disk-utility.debdiff
<andyrock> also if you can add the target for bionic/artful/xenial
<seb128> right
<andyrock> artful has libmount1 >= 2.30
<seb128> andyrock, same question that earlier for this other one, why do you need the new libudisk?
<andyrock> so we can backport the all thing
<seb128> right
<andyrock> the new disk because there are new symbols
<andyrock> udisks_block_get_userspace_mount_options
<andyrock> for xenial just target gnome-disk-utility
<seb128> hum
<seb128> andyrock, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/355965413/udisks2.debdiff doesn't mention that symbol?
<andyrock> it's generated
<seb128> oh
<andyrock> <property name="UserspaceMountOptions" type="as" access="read"/>
<seb128> andyrock, it should probably be added to udisks debian/libudisks2-0.symbols then?
<andyrock> maybe
<seb128> andyrock, it's weird that dh_shlibs doesn't complain about that when you build your new udisks2
<oSoMoN> thanks seb128 for the LO upload!
<seb128> oSoMoN, yw!
 * andyrock is new to debian packaging
<seb128> andyrock, that file lists the symbols and the version where they have been added, which is used then to compute the right version to depends on for things using your lib
<seb128> andyrock, like that new gdu using a symbol tagged as being from 2.6.5-2ubuntu3 is going to create a depends of that version of the lib
<seb128> andyrock, oh, and don't forget to add an entry to the changelog "* debian/libudisks2-0.symbols: list new udisks_block_get_userspace_mount_options symbol"
<seb128> :)
<andyrock> so there is no need for "libudisks2-dev (>= 2.6.5-2ubuntu3)"
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> andyrock, you still need the versionned build-depends, it's the runtime depends which is computed
<andyrock> ah ok
<jbicha> seb128: speaking of MIRs, I opened LP: #1746598 and LP: #1746629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746629 in libbluray (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbluray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746629
<seb128> jbicha, hey, ok, good luck for getting those reviewed seeing we still have some the summer not reviewed yet :/
<jbicha> yeah, these two aren't very high priority IMO
<seb128> right
<andyrock> seb128: dpkg-gensymbols gives me something like that "+ udisks_block_dup_userspace_mount_options@Base 2.6.5-2ubuntu3"
<andyrock> is that correct
<seb128> andyrock, that sounds right to me, what do you think?
<andyrock> kk for me too so :D
<jbicha> andyrock: trivial, but could you add a ~ to the end of that symbol version number, 2.6.5-2ubuntu3~
<jbicha> useful in the rare chance that someone would try to backport it in a PPA
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> seb128: done
<andyrock> I'll be afk in the next 20/30 for lunch
<seb128> andyrock, thx, enjoy!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Removing "X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=remmina" seems to have worked. :) Did you confirm it first, or did you take a chance?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, hey!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i no longer have a desktop file for chromium, using the edge channel
<Trevinho> kenvandine: hey.. when you can pelase give a look at the desktop helpers PR i sent
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, that's unexpected, let me check
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, how was the trip back home?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, oh.. nevermind
<kenvandine> installed:   65.0.3325.18 (225) 139MB disabled
<kenvandine> maybe it's in the process of updating?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, what does "snap changes chromium" say?
<kenvandine> 1182  Doing   2018-02-06T14:03:31Z  -      Auto-refresh 5 snaps
<kenvandine> so i guess it's refreshing
<kenvandine> annoying i can't start my browser though :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, use the ff snap :)
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine wonders how long this could possible take
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, also, I built a LO 6.0 snap on bionic, and it's doesn't even start on bionic, so it's even worse than you told me
<oSoMoN> I pinged Sergio about it yesterday, but no answer
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, did you use snapcraft from the edge channel?
<kenvandine> oh, LO is strict right?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, the bug i was talking about only effected classic snaps
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, but... you don't want to build a strict snap on bionic unless you specify base: base-18
<oSoMoN> aha
<seb128> GunnarHj, I read through the code of the tools and sounded like it should work so I went for it :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, where do I specify that?
<seb128> you should build your snap on 17.10 and see if it works
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, in the yaml
<kenvandine> top level
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<oSoMoN> thanks, I didn't know of that
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you? had a good trip back?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Thanks for sponsoring!
<seb128> oSoMoN, kenvandine, base-18 isn't going to be friendly to other series yet though?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw, thanks for doing the work!
<kenvandine> seb128, not really
<kenvandine> it's only in edge
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^
<kenvandine> so you'll need to install base-18 from edge
<kenvandine> also note that base-18 is going to be renamed core18
<kenvandine> seb128, it should work fine on 16.04 though
<kenvandine> it'll just have trouble auto downloading base-18 because it's not in stable yet
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, so don't publish a snap built for that yet
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, also you can't build for that on LP yet
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, and cleanbuild won't work for that yet :)
<oSoMoN> wow, that's a lot of don’ts and can'ts
<willcooke> drum roll
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  6 14:30:17 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney (hols), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<jbicha> o/
<jibel> hi
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> hey
<heber> o/
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Looks like we have enough people to get started, so....
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: andyrock
<kenvandine> \o
<andyrock> 1. WIP: adding a UbuntuSSO provider in gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> 2. Updated gnome-disk-utility's patch
<andyrock> 3. Debdiffs for udisks2 and gnome-disk-utility for bionic
<andyrock> 4. Several discussions to understand how to properly handle sso
<andyrock> 5. Writed an helper to discharge macaroons (doing that in C is not feasible)
<willcooke> Thanks andyrock, could you let me know when Disks arrives in Bionic so I can do some before and after screenshots and share it around.
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> I'll keep an eye on the bugs, but in case I miss it
<andyrock> sure thing
<willcooke> thanks!
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * merge request waiting upstream for bug #1644662
<dgadomski> * found the cause of bug #1746482
<dgadomski> * still working on bug #1743422
<ubot5> bug 1644662 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu Xenial) "Icons missing when appearance setting is "high contrast"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644662
<ubot5> bug 1746482 in linux (Ubuntu) "mount.cifs stopped working with protocol version>1 and sec=ntlm" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746482
<ubot5> bug 1743422 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher reveal doesn't always work when moving the pointer to the defined hot spot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743422
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> dgadomski, need any help from us on those?
<dgadomski> so far I'm good, thanks
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * GNOME Shell date centering: got some reviews and applies small modifications. Changed in the ubuntu distro patch as well.
<didrocks> * Fix communitheme CI broken due to artful
<didrocks> * Continue discussion/keeping involved with the Communitheme team. We start even having external code contribution! The reviews are doing well on github.
<didrocks> * Became a GNOME foundation board of director member. Attended to first weekly meeting.
<didrocks> * Pre-FOSDEM: attend the GNOME adboard meeting
<didrocks> * FOSDEM
<didrocks> * ubuntu tutorials generation code:
<didrocks>   - claat: rebase for google upstream integrating our new markdown parser.
<didrocks>   - give advice and review to web team on how to add a new metadata for our codelabs and tests for it.
<didrocks>   - made a new release so that tutorials.ubuntu.com picks up automatically the new binaries with the additional metadata.
<didrocks> .
<kenvandine> didrocks, congrats!
<willcooke> congrats didrocks
<didrocks> thx ;)
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * PulseAudio update:
<willcooke>   - Released, finally: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:11.1-1ubuntu4
<willcooke> * BlueZ 5.48 update:
<willcooke>   - Not sure about the QA status but it's ready for proposed testing if anyone wants: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747354
<willcooke> * Gnome Shell performance work (https://trello.com/c/Q6JYXPPs)
<willcooke>   - Multi-monitor frame scheduling holding up the whole gnome-shell event loop: Spent most of the week on it and still looks like it will take me a few days to finish yet (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/3). Still easy in theory but dealing with mutter's code is just taking longer than I expected. I should have branches for upstream review this week.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747354 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Update bluez to version 5.48 in bionic" [Wishlist,In progress]
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke> * HELP: Fixes still awaiting sponsorship:
<willcooke>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<willcooke> * Xwayland/gnome-shell crashes not getting reported:
<willcooke>   - Found a new reason this week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1746874
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1746874 in apport (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell and Xwayland sometimes leave $HOME/core files (should be /var/crash files)" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke>   - Fixing that *might* uncover the missing crash reports for Xwayland corresponding to gnome-shell's #1 crasher: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1505409 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in x_io_error() from _XIOError() from _XEventsQueued() from XPending() from gdk_check_xpending() ["Connection to xwayland lost"]" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • gtk4 is now in Debian experimental
<jbicha> • GNOME Tweaks 3.27.90 release
<jbicha> • Made an upstream release of gedit since fixes had been accumulating there
<jbicha> • Made an upstream release of zenity to fix LP: #1747158
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1747158 in zenity (Ubuntu) "Translation template for Zenity is outdated" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747158
<jbicha> • Filed MIRs LP: #1746598 and LP: #1746629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746629 in libbluray (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbluray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746629
<jbicha> • brotli security fix for xenial LP: #1737364
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1737364 in brotli (Ubuntu Xenial) "16.04: Fix CVE-2016-1968 and CVE-2016-1624 for brotli" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737364
<jbicha> • Made a proposal to Ubuntu flavors about default emoji fonts LP: #1746310
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746310 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Drop fonts-symbola from platform?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746310
<jbicha> • Dropped "Media Server" from GNOME Online Accounts list per upstream request LP: #1738448
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1738448 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "gnome-online-accounts should recommend dleyna-server for Media Server support" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738448
<jbicha> • GNOME is entering its 3.27.90 Freezes https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointTwentyseven
<jbicha> 🏈
<willcooke> busy week jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> jbicha, do you think you will have opportunity to look at the Network Manager patches from awe?
<willcooke> (in the next few weeks)
<jbicha> willcooke: probably but we're still blocked on someone to handle that one patch :(
<seb128> I've that on my list for this week
<willcooke> jbicha, seb128 said he would take a look
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> and worth case we upload without it
<seb128> and fix it later
<jbicha> +1 to that from me :)
<seb128> if Steve or Mathieu are unhappy they can do the right thing and report upstream next time
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> I think jamesh is probably still travelling
<willcooke> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> - Bionic alpha2 (not released) ISO testing
<jibel> - 16.04.4 ISO testing (release delayed, new date to be defined)
<jibel> - Verification of ubuntu-release-upgrader in artful to allow upgrades from an EOL release (ie zesty) when the packages archive is moved to old-releases.u.c
<jibel> - Review and merge of ubiquity changes to move the keyboard setup page before the partitioning page (fixes bug 1047384)
<ubot5> bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<jibel> - Following the work on boot speed, looked at startup time of gnome-software and reported bug 1747034
<jibel> - Investigating bug 1616332 to identify the source of the leak.
<jibel> - Followed the evolution of bug 1648534. Down to 2500 reports a day against 4000 by day 2 weeks ago.
<jibel> - Analyzed gnome-software failing tests in jenkins
<ubot5> bug 1747034 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "application startup blocks on plugin timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747034
<ubot5> bug 1616332 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software using hundreds of MB of memory when not in use" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616332
<ubot5> bug 1648534 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-software crashed with SIGTRAP in g_wakeup_new from g_main_context_new from g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync from g_dbus_connection_call_sync_internal from g_dbus_connection_call_sync" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648534
<willcooke> thanks for picking up that memory leak jibel
<jibel> yw
<kenvandine> +1
<willcooke> and re: 1648534, interesting trend.  That is encouraging
<jibel> actually I expected it would go down faster
<willcooke> I still think that a lot of people simply never update
<seb128> it's a security update
<seb128> which is unattendeed-upgraded
<seb128> well, the fix
<willcooke> right, but that just means that people have to ignore the message more often
<seb128> then g-s is to update
<seb128> right
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> :)
<jibel> yes but then they have to install the fix which they maybe just ignore
<seb128> that was not the main bug though
<seb128> what's the trend on the main one?
<jibel> that was the main one
<jibel> the other one is similar it's bug 1659858
<ubot5> bug 1659858 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software (5) g_wakeup_new → g_main_context_new → g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync → g_dbus_connection_call_sync_internal → g_dbus_connection_call_with_unix_fd_list_sync" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659858
<jbicha> since gnome-software runs in the background, the user needs to log out first too I think
<seb128> k
<jibel> jbicha, true
<willcooke> oki, thanks jibel, let's move on
<jbicha> newer gnome-software at least has an in-app pop-up to restart the app which I think will help a bit for that
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Discovered a couple of our classic snaps that worked in the past no longer work.  They need a rebuild with a newer version of snapcraft.  However the version needed hasn't been SRU'd to artful or xenial and hasn't made it to the stable channel yet because of autopkgtest failures.  This means we can't build them on LP either.  I rebuilt gnome-calendar and gnome-contacts with the fixed snapcraft in a cleanbuild and published them to
<kenvandine> stable.
<kenvandine> * FOSDEM and GNOME AB meeting
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> :) thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ tested latest snap
<oSoMoN>   ∘ implemented https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512305, now waiting for feedback
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 512305 in Shell Integration "Set Firefox as the default web browser using xdg-settings" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ worked with Ken on a patch to have a valid icon in the desktop file
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ 64.0.3282.119 published to {artful,xenial,trusty}-security and promoted snap to the stable channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ update dev to 65.0.3325.31 and snap in edge channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ uploaded 64.0.3282.140 to bionic, updates for {artful,xenial,trusty} ready in staging PPA, and pushed snap to the candidate channel
<oSoMoN>   ∘ working on a patch to enable a11y and OSK, got it working in the omnibox but not in web content yet, and providing feedback to upstream
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ tested again autopkgtests on i386 against various custom kernels and 4.15 mainline, but none of them fix the JVM crash, provided feedback to kernel team
<oSoMoN>   ∘ prepared SRU for libreoffice 5.4.4 to artful (bug #1746757), thanks Séb for pushing it!
<ubot5> bug 1746757 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] libreoffice 5.4.4 for artful" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746757
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigating unit test failures when building a snap for LO 6.0, this seems to be caused by an old version of libicu (managed to get a snap to build on 18.04, but that's not supported yet)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ preparing 6.0.0 deb packages for bionic
<oSoMoN> • misc
<oSoMoN>   ∘ FOSDEM was great 🍟
<willcooke> :) busy times as well oSoMoN, thanks
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • sponsoring (remmina, libreoffice/l10n SRUs)
<seb128> • Fosdem
<seb128> • helped debugging/fixing an issue in the snap desktop launcher script that was making translations not work for snaps using the gnome-platform
<seb128> • reviews of desktop plans, updated trello cards
<seb128> • looked at how to do some of the ubiquity tweaks we have been asked to do (updates enables by default, ecryptfs option to be removed)
<seb128> • reviews u-c-c and udisks/gnome-disks changes
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixed crash bug.
<tkamppeter> - Trello: Added card for CUPS snap, updated other cards.
<tkamppeter> - CUPS snap: Updated documentation.
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit 2018: Posted travel request.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Continued mentoring Sahil Arora.
<tkamppeter> - Hardware: More tests on the HP OfficeJet Pro 8730.
<tkamppeter> - 3 days of flu.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> :( hope you are feeling better tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> Yes, it already passed.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Mostly out for ski vacation last week (but eventually worked friday)
<Trevinho> · Updated custom plugins and snapcraft.yaml for building telegram-desktop snap
<Trevinho>   from sources (some hackish as it needs gcc-7):
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap
<Trevinho>   - Done some patches to get it properly work confined, some of them proposed
<Trevinho>     upstream.
<Trevinho>   - builds at https://launchpad.net/~build.snapcraft.io/+snap/1f414157aaf40e11e829de3c9a0a1573-xenial
<Trevinho>   - can test with `snap install telegram-desktop --edge` (unstable name, though)
<Trevinho>   - Trying to fix armhf build (do we care? Upstream doesn't, but still...)
<Trevinho> · Working on recent file search in shell
<Trevinho> · Some discussion with GNOME upstream about the usage of Ubuntu group in their
<Trevinho>   gitlab (=> don't use groups for now).
<Trevinho> · Fixed cursors for desktop snaps not to use system theme:
<Trevinho>   - https://github.com/Ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/97
<Trevinho> · Attended FOSDEM <3
<Trevinho>   - Some contacts with Intel engineer for improving DP protocol in GNOME (really!)
<Trevinho>   - Had some nice time with team mates, never enough!
<Trevinho>   - Shared the pleasure with some k's of /r/linux folks https://redd.it/7v7wlc
<Trevinho>   / EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 6 Feb 2018 | Current topic: AOB
<bjf> willcooke, ... lp: #1747566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1747566 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "org.gnome.Shell.desktop stacktraces; tweener.js:73" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747566
<Trevinho> bjf: i've the fix proposed upstream
<willcooke> tadaa
<Trevinho> bjf: see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/4
<bjf> Trevinho, thanks
 * Trevinho needs to fix few things, but still...
<willcooke> For general info - thinking about MIRing xrdp.  I will be file the MIR (or try to)
<Trevinho> ah, speaking of which... didrocks did you need anything else from my MIRs?
<seb128> Trevinho, nice to see that cursor in snap thing fixes with an easy change :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: which ones? I think I did comment everything on them. It's up to security team to review now, correct?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: I have reviewed like 6 MIRs this week, so sorry if I don't remember which one is which :)
<didrocks> but IIRC, yours are +1 with the changes I requested and for security team
<Trevinho> seb128: yeh, I thouught it was just that for sooo long. In my past it didn't work... Now I tried again and.... well that was easy :-D
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: fprint's stuff
<didrocks> Trevinho: give me the links, that will be easier
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/1745454
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745454 in libfprint (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libfprint" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1745455
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745455 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fprintd" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jbicha, others, we can/should probably discuss GNOME versions to use at the next meeting, once upstream feature freeze settles down
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, not those, I think I asked you to turned them into trello card?
<willcooke> didrocks, Trevinho - can we carry on after the meeting?
<willcooke> can I end?
<seb128> willcooke, GNOME version discussion next week?
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> (unsure if people saw my comment)
<willcooke> seb128, +1
<seb128> good
<seb128> let's wrap then? ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah ok as I added them just at https://trello.com/c/t8fazqGG/11-fingerprint-unlock
<Trevinho> need more?
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  6 14:56:54 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-02-06-14.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<oSoMoN> thanks
<didrocks> thanks
<Trevinho> cheers
<seb128> thanks
<Trevinho> need to leave this coffee shop now, didrocks i'll be back soon :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, that's fine in that case, I never look at attachments to cards as there is nothing normally :p
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'll review them this week
<jbicha> willcooke: so I guess the experimental pipewire remote desktop thing only supports vnc so far
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Mutter/RemoteDesktop
<Trevinho> seb128: I got another espresso in the mean time though
 * Trevinho is super-awake.
<didrocks> Trevinho: but a reminder: mind reviewing my GNOME Shell upstream patches ? :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: k
<seb128> Trevinho, no wonder you can't sleep and code until 3am then :)
<andyrock> seb128: those debdiffs should work for artful too
<andyrock> also we started the conversation for what need to be done in order to fix the problem for older snaps too (in #snappy)
<andyrock> of course this will work for artful if they backport the required changes in snapd too
<seb128> andyrock, k, might be worth SRUing for 17.10 still, though it's not a LTS version but it's still going to be used for a while, so good to know
<seb128> andyrock, I'm reading the other channel, thx
<seb128> andyrock, well, snapd they roll the full updates on all series so it should be fine
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> let's see
<didrocks> argh, l_aney didn't push his changes to g-c-c vcs :/
 * didrocks is under the impression to spend his time updating vcs due to them never been uptodate
<seb128> we need a dput with pre-upload hook to check that the change is commited in the vcs!
<didrocks> yeah!
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<oSoMoN> thanks, you too!
<willcooke> night ll
<willcooke> all
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Another translation issue: Looking at bug #1734545. In this case the template seems to be ok, but the .po files in the package are not imported by LP, and I can't tell why. There is a more recent version upstream. Any chance you could update in Debian so it get synced and built in Ubuntu again? Then we could watch the import queue and try to figure out what's (not) happening.
<ubot5> bug 1734545 in gnome-sudoku (Ubuntu) "Translations not updated from upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734545
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I don't see anything in gnome-sudoku's git log that looks like it would fix that issue
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Neither do I. My thought is to study the import queue, build log etc. out from a fresh upload.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: The zenity case was more obvious. :) Btw, you started that upload before my comment in the bug report, right?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: no, I read my bug mail some times :)
<jbicha> I just hope people don't start thinking I'm the gedit or zenity maintainer!
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Wow, you must have acted immediately then.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Actually, a simple rebuild of gnome-sudoku would probably serve the same purpose.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: what about the rebuild (1:3.26.0-3) I did a couple days ago?
<GunnarHj> What?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-sudoku/1:3.26.0-3 is very new
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Sorry, I missed that for some reason. Sure, that's probably fresh enough. And nothing in the import queue. :(
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I'm going to need help to dig into this. Any idea where to start? Seb?
<jbicha> at today's Desktop meeting, we decided to discuss GNOME 3.28 at next week's meeting
<GunnarHj> jbicha: For 18.04?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> btw, I did that gnome-sudoku upload just to clear the pending commits before uploading 3.27.90 to Debian experimental
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok. But it was a normal upload, right, and the stripped .po files ought to have made it into LP?
<jbicha> oh, I have an idea
<GunnarHj> Yeahhh!
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it's a duplicate of LP: #1688994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688994
<jbicha> I remembered that gnome-sudoku had a problem
<jbicha> GunnarHj: this is the hack we're using for meson packages (but gnome-sudoku wasn't converted to meson yet)
<jbicha> https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-calendar/blob/debian/master/debian/rules#L11
<GunnarHj> jbicha: That's interesting. I just made a fix in remmina, and there we have an Ubuntu patch which uses intltool to explicitly build the POT.
<jbicha> Seb's comment implies that we could distro-patch a workaround too
<jbicha> I don't know how many packages are affected since I use English :(
<GunnarHj> jbicha: There seem to be a few of them... The secret is that single line under "override_dh_translations", right?
<jbicha> no, I mean for packages not using meson, it sounds like we could just patch configure.ac as a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1688994/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,Confirmed]
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ah, so he has already solved the gnome-sudoku problem (but not implemented it). Not sure what he means by regex... Can we patch configure.ac instead?
<jbicha> what he's suggesting is to fix pkgbinarymanager instead of working around it in package like gnome-sudoku :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ah, ok. But that hasn't been done yet, so what's the proper thing to do now?
<jbicha> the proper thing to do is to fix pkgbinarymangler; otherwise we can patch affected packages
<jbicha> you can confirm whether a package is affected by looking for that warning in the build logs
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Do you know which programming language pkgbinarymangler is written in?
<GunnarHj> (I can look for myself otherwise)
<jbicha> perl & bash and it looks like the tests use python3
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, python sounds human enough. Then I'll take a look.
<fossfreedom> any desktop's still around - just wondering if someone can look at my pull-request for gnome-screensaver.  thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1740150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1740150 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Allow GTK theming for Ubuntu Budgie" [Undecided,In progress]
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I attached a debdiff to the bug report. Can you sponsor?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: can you ask seb128 to review?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Sure, n.p.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-07
<jbicha> GunnarHj: interesting read: https://girinstud.io/news/2018/02/ibus-hangul-and-compose-key-the-incredible-journey-of-a-simple-patch/
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah.. Bug hunting may be truly frustrating sometimes.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Btw, I can't reproduce that issue with compose:caps on artful.
<jbicha> are you using ibus?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: IBus is the selected IM framework, if that's what you mean.
<ulysses> Hey guys, I accidentally botched my radeon config file, and I'm stuck in Wayland and csan't get to the file due to its root restrictions
<ulysses> Any advice on how to restore the file to its defaults?
<ulysses> I know how to fix it, it's just a matter of getting to the root file
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Hmm Redback in the letterbox
<duflu> Yep, it's summer
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> didrocks, I am imperfect. But this made it a good day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCc16uozHVE
<duflu> How are you didrocks?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<tjaalton> how to debug snaps that don't launch?
<oSoMoN> good morning didrocks, seb128
<tjaalton> "desktop-launch: not found"
<GunnarHj> Good morning all!
<GunnarHj> seb128: How about starting the day with a nice regex? :)
<GunnarHj> It's the patch at bug #1688994
<ubot5> bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688994
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, do you ever stop working/sleep? ;)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> tjaalton, that would be an issue :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: It happens. But don't tell anyone.
<seb128> tjaalton, but usual way would be to try starting manually and see if it displays an error on stderr, then you can try to snap run --shell <snap>
<seb128> that gives you a shell inside the snap
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm still doing morning catching up but I look at that in 15 min or so
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<seb128> tjaalton, inside the snap when you use --shell the env is not fully set, e.G you can't start the command directly, usually you want to use /snap/<snap_name>/current/command-<binname>.wrapper
<tjaalton> seb128: that's what I tried and it said "desktop-launch: not found"
<duflu> willcooke, seb128, hangout?
<tjaalton> darktable
<didrocks> tjaalton: in your snapcraft.yaml, do you have the desktop part?
<tjaalton> where is that?
<didrocks> this is your snap, correct?
<tjaalton> no
<didrocks> you authored snapcraft.yaml
<didrocks> ah
<tjaalton> installed from the store, darktable 2.4.1
<didrocks> maybe the snapcraft author didn't pull the correct part
<didrocks> first, do as seb told, using snap run --shell <snap_name>
<tjaalton> tried to launch from the store page
<didrocks> and try to find in $SNAP desktop-launch
<willcooke> sorry duflu, didnt open my calendar and got sucked in to email
<tjaalton> looks like I can't access anything while on the shell
<didrocks> you should
<didrocks> or you are not in $SNAP
<tjaalton> "can't open directory /share/locale"
<tjaalton> ok, the snap is probably busted, where to file bugs?
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: is there a field people can use to contact snap's author? ^
<seb128> duflu, willcooke, sorry, I still didn't get used to that one being shifted to be one hour earlier ... do you need me to join?
<duflu> nah
<seb128> if so give me a few minutes
<seb128> tjaalton, email to the snap author?
<seb128> there is no unique location like launchpad for snap reports
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> heh, is there no limit to how many instances of a snap app can be launched? installed wallpaperdownloader, and have a few copies running :
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Yes, the contact field which is exposed via `snap info` and the store page.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, hey, do you know if that snap is known to be buggy?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 I've not tested darktable myself. I'll take a look when I'm back at work tomorrow.
<seb128> ok, people who like regexps and maybe perl, how does  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356033584/pkgbinarymangler-configure.ac.debdiff look to you?
<seb128> it's to catch cases where " AC_SUBST([GETTEXT_PACKAGE], [name])" is used
<seb128> instead of " GETTEXT_PACKAGE=<domain>"
<didrocks> was there really a "like" in your sentence? :p
<seb128> the regexp looks fine to me but I wouldn't say no to have somebody else to comment
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I see you raise your hand, thanks for stepping up :p
<didrocks> there was indeed a like…
<didrocks> so doesn't match ;)
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> hum, I wonder if it shouldn't be matched in one expression instead of 2
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> .*GETTEXT_PACKAGE<somethingcomplex>name
<seb128> ?
<seb128> where somethingcomplex is  "=" or "],/s*"?
<seb128> \s
<didrocks> yeah, I found an expression, but it's way less readable
<didrocks> so, let's use the or
<didrocks> my only remark is that I would use \S+ for both
<didrocks> (first and second expression)
<didrocks> to ensure $1 isn't empty
<didrocks> and expand
<didrocks> the rest looks good to me
<didrocks> GunnarHj: ^
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for having a look
<GunnarHj> didrocks: \S+ is in both.
<GunnarHj> Or did I misunderstand you?
<didrocks> GunnarHj: not in the debdiff I saw at least: +    $domain = $1 if /^GETTEXT_PACKAGE\s*=\s*(\S*)/ or
<didrocks> \S*, not \S+
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Ah, see now. Actually there are several other regexes in the script which use \S* as well. Is it motivated to make that change all over?
<GunnarHj> didrocks: (i.e. I didn't introduce \S*)
<didrocks> GunnarHj: just have some consistency, either use \S* for both regexp or \S+
<seb128> I wouldn't change the existing code
<seb128> so yeah, maybe use \S* for the new line?
<didrocks> so that $1 is consistent between packages having GETTEXT_PACAKGE= or AC_SUBST()
<didrocks> wfm
<GunnarHj> seb128, didrocks: Ok, I'll upload a new patch with that change.
<seb128> thx didrocks & GunnarHj
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> building webkit…
<seb128> it's I cold day, I can understand :)
<didrocks> true
<didrocks> my laptopt isn't warm enough yet though :p
<didrocks> and I'm sure I'll have a gjs build after the webkit one…
<seb128> :)
<seb128> what bug are you chassing?
<didrocks> just building the whole stack for GNOME design to test the Shell with volume overdrive
<didrocks> on jhbuild
<GunnarHj> seb128: New patch uploaded. Can you sponsor please?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, I guess you tried it on packages using both syntax to verify it works as it should?
<seb128> didrocks, I see, fun
<GunnarHj> seb128: I tested the loop via a throw-away script and a fake configure.ac. Think that's sufficient.
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx for fixing that
<GunnarHj> Tested both syntaxes, of course.
<seb128> I had it on my backlog for a long time
<GunnarHj> seb128: You provided the real solution. I just did last bit. :)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, oh btw I don't remember now, you said that the remmina upload/tweak worked?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, it did.
<seb128> good :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm also looking at bug #1730793. It's a really bad one - the .po files seems to not have been imported to LP in 7 years.
<ubot5> bug 1730793 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Translations not imported from upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730793
<seb128> GunnarHj, is that only some locales? do we strip the translations/does it lead to have that software not translated at all for 7 years (we would have noticed no?)?
<GunnarHj> seb128: There are translations in LP and in the langpacks, but they are dated.
<seb128> ah
<seb128> let me know if you figure out anything or if you need help
<duflu> Wonderful. I can't fix one part of mutter because another part is too bad at math to support the fix. Will have to do a separate fix...
<duflu> Tomorrow.
<duflu> Later...
<seb128> night duflu
<GunnarHj> seb128: The latest build log claims that the tarball util-linux_2.30.2-0.1ubuntu1_amd64_translations.tar.gz was created. I'd like to see what it contains, but don't remember where to look.
<seb128> GunnarHj, wait
<seb128> GunnarHj, doing it with lp apis worked before
<seb128> I had that in my notes
<seb128> $ lp-shell
<seb128> ubuntu = lp.distributions['ubuntu']
<seb128> uploads = ubuntu.getSeries(name_or_version='bionic').getPackageUploads(name='util-linux', version='2.30.2-0.1ubuntu1 ', custom_type='raw-translations')
<seb128> for upload in uploads:
<seb128>     print(upload)
<seb128> but that doesn't work on this one
<GunnarHj> seb128: There were actually a couple of SRU uploads after the latest bionic upload. Can it have been replaced with any of those?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> maybe try asking cjwatson on #ubuntu-devel
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Did you see Colin's link at #ubuntu-devel? Anyway, I checked
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+upload/16957223/+files/util-linux_2.30.2-0.1ubuntu1_amd64_translations.tar.gz
<seb128> GunnarHj, I did
<GunnarHj> and found that it contains the updated .po files.
<seb128> GunnarHj, my lp-shell line works as well, I just had an extra space in the version I didn't notice :/
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe there is a template confusion. There is a util-linux-locales in the tarball (the name of the package which contains the translations at Debian), but at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/util-linux/+pots/util-linux/+admin the template name is util-linux.
<GunnarHj> seb128: s/util-linux-locales/util-linux-locales folder/
<seb128> GunnarHj, how is named the .pot?
<GunnarHj> seb128: util-linux.pot
<seb128> so that's the correct domain
<GunnarHj> seb128: So why isn't it imported?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It seems that the package builds fine.
<seb128> GunnarHj, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/util-linux states " This source package is sharing translations with Util-Linux-ng head series. "
<seb128> that might be the issue
<seb128> it's importing translations from https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/util-linux-ng/trunk
<seb128> which fails to import since 2015
<seb128> GunnarHj, one way would be to fix that import, another would be to disable the sharing and redo a source upload so files from the package get imported
<GunnarHj> seb128: The latter seems to be easier.
<seb128> let's do that then
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm giving it a try
<GunnarHj> seb128: I just dropped the share link.
<seb128> I did a minute ago
<seb128> if we both did it it should be in place for sure :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Then it ought to be safely gone!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I'm doing an upload
<seb128> let's see
<GunnarHj> Great.
<jbicha> didrocks: I just use 'sudo apt build-dep' then 'jhbuild buildone' on the components I actually need instead of trying to build everything
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, the pkgbinarymangler upload failed, I did a retry but there might be issues to resolve (it didn't look related to the change though so maybe just other parts changed in bionic that create issues)
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha
<didrocks> jbicha: I have a bunch of components to build with particular patches
<didrocks> jbicha: so, that's why I have my jhbuildrc
<GunnarHj> seb128: :(
<didrocks> which only builds what is needed
<jbicha> didrocks: but webkit??
<didrocks> sounds like it's on gnome-shell path…
<GunnarHj> seb128: But it's currently building.
<jbicha> didrocks: Ubuntu doesn't needs GNOME Tweaks' Sound panel, right?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I retried the build in case it's a transient issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it failed again, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356106245/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.pkgbinarymangler_132_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> jbicha: no, we have the g-c-c patch
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm still hoping to get aday reviewing the volume thing for 3.28 and get upstream approving, but we'll see
<jbicha> didrocks: GNOME is applying your volume patches everywhere for 3.28 except for g-c-c, right?
<didrocks> jbicha: that's the goal, indeed
<didrocks> jbicha: we may have also the dialogs trigger that was made by GNOME design
<didrocks> (but won't be applied in GNOME, unfortunately)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Saw it. Looking at debian/rules. This is over my head.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm going to have a look don't worry
<jbicha> didrocks: ha, it confuses me when GNOME comes up with patches like GNOME bug 688320 but refuses to actually apply them! :)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 688320 in general "dconf config option for disabling the activities hot corner" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=688320
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, great.
<didrocks> jbicha: yes ;)
<andyrock> Hey all
<didrocks> morn…afternoon andyrock :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/util-linux/+imports :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, good, my theory was right :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I approved the template, it should import in a bit/while
<andyrock> seb128: if you didn't upload the udisks debdiffs yet maybe backport is better then upstream in the Origin dep-3 field
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, so can you refresh me what you were saying yesterday ... you prefer to go for the hack in gdu? no need of the udisk upload then?
<andyrock> there is no need but we can keep it
<andyrock> in theory you can still use this to hide devices from gdu
<andyrock> and maybe they solve the problem of existing mounted snaps directly in snapd
<andyrock> and we already have the code there
<andyrock> we'll just drop the second patch
<seb128> k, so I can upload udisks2 then?
<seb128> andyrock, ^?
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> and please check the update patch for gdu
<seb128> andyrock, looks good, I'm going to add the bug reference to the changelog and upload
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> thanks seb128
<seb128> andyrock, thanks for all the work on that!
<seb128> andyrock, one down, back to livepatch? ;)
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> i'm trying to understand if it's possible to run snapd inside the chroot
<andyrock> during the installer
<andyrock> because if we login during the live that macaroons are not going to be valid once the system is installed
<seb128> because they have infos on the system used to log in which are going to be different?
<seb128> that might be something worth asking mvo about
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if there is any reason we didn't follow the 3.27 versions of glib/libsoup/gvfs and from leaf apps during the cycle so far?
<andyrock> sooo for what I understand snapd has an intern state (that is saved in /var/lib/snapd/state.json)
<andyrock> a "field" of its state is the authenticated users + macaroons etc
<andyrock> every time you try to authenticate a request, snapd will validate it also checking if the userr is "already in .../stage.json")
<seb128> andyrock, please try asking on the #snappy channel if they can help you to understand/recommend what to do, easier than spending days to trying to figure out the pieces yourself
<jbicha> seb128: glib tends to be more Laney's responsibility
<seb128> right, I just wondered if you had a clue
<seb128> he uploaded to Debian experimental mid-january
<seb128> he's off this week, I ask him next week when he's back
<jbicha> do you want 3.27 libsoup and leaf apps uploaded to bionic now?
<seb128> not especially "now"
<seb128> I was just curious if we were holding on those for a reason
<seb128> usually you do update "non risk" apps
<seb128> like gedit, I don't expect surprises to come from it since
<jbicha> the last few cycles I mostly waited until the .90 milestone to upload those apps, and the .90 milestone is only this week
<seb128> since there is no active maintainer/planned features|new design
<seb128> k
<seb128> that makes sense
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> I'd upload webkit now but it's blocked on security MIR review of brotli/woff2
<seb128> those have been bounced to the security team only recently
<seb128> it's a bit earlier to nag them yet
<willcooke> Trevinho, hey, could you respond to Omer's question re: fractional scaling here:  https://plus.google.com/u/0/+WillCooke/posts/dmxF68Pha2a?cfem=1
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Saviq> Trevinho: are huge emojis in Thunderbird a known issue in bionic? https://imgur.com/a/SVpgj (thanks popey!)
<popey> oh wow
<Trevinho> Saviq: oh... Nope... :|
<seb128> Saviq, is that an hidpi issue?
<Trevinho> Saviq: pretty funny
<popey> Once again, me throwing random Emjoi in places uncovers bugs in surprising places!
<Trevinho> jbicha: you know anything? ^
<popey> *emoji
 * seb128 wonders why Saviq as to Trevinho who hasn't been working on emojis nor tb
<Trevinho> I guess it's just thunderbird not supporting properly the font
<Saviq> seb128: he was the last to write here, and I knew he'd be amused ;)
<Saviq> (and know who to throw this at)
<seb128> :)
<Saviq> and no, no hidpi
<seb128> k
<Saviq> 2 screens, 1080p and 1920x1200
<Trevinho> Saviq: give a try removing the noto font...
<Trevinho> oh, well it will fix it for sure :-D
<Trevinho> no need to try
<Trevinho> but, maybe trying other emoji fonts, but to mee it looks like thunderbird isn't uspporting such fonts properly... Sooo, possibilities are various
<seb128> GunnarHj, that util-linux upload worked well, the french translations have been updated, going from 3k untranslated to 200
<Saviq> I'll file a bug with Thunderbird, then
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yep, same for Danish (the OP's language) and Swedish.
<seb128> GunnarHj, good job!
<seb128> Saviq, upstream best if you can, I don't think we have anyone reading lp bugs/having time to work on it
<GunnarHj> seb128: I mostly made some noise; you spotted the problem.
<seb128> GunnarHj, result is there :)
<GunnarHj> Right. :)
<seb128> jbicha, is shotwell something you usually look at/plan to update?
<jbicha> seb128: feel free to work on shotwell if you like :)
<seb128> jbicha, that's a "no"? :)
<jbicha> the Debian Shotwell maintainer is frustrating to work with
<Saviq> FWIW https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1360862 was filed already, as it happens
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1360862 in Graphics: Text "Huge Google Noto emojis since recent Firefox update" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> I confirmed with Shotwell upstream that 0.28 is targetted to land at the same time as GNOME 3.28
<seb128> Saviq, good to know, thx
<Saviq> but that's Firefox, and fixed
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I think I'm going to start by updating to the current stable and maybe try to have a look to 0.27 later
<jbicha> seb128: 👍
<seb128> jbicha, thx :)
<jbicha> oh shotwell isn't too bad now, I guess it's simple-scan that has the ignored patches right now
<jbicha> ignored by the Debian maintainer
<Saviq> wonder if it's fixed in more recent thunderbird
<Saviq> hmm there isn't a more recent thunerdbird :/
<jbicha> Thunderbird builds its official releases from the Mozilla ESR branches
<jbicha> If you just want an easy workaround, you can try Beta: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next/
<willcooke> That bug suggested that it wouldnt be in the ESR :(
<seb128> andyrock, I'm going to upload the xenial diff to 17.10 rather than the bionic one if that's ok for you ... what do you think?
<andyrock> ok for me
<andyrock> safer and easier I guess
<seb128> andyrock, I don't think we want to SRU the udisks change/new API
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI, I just pushed a patch to the ubuntu-bionic-6.0 branch for bug #1696250
<ubot5> bug 1696250 in libreoffice (Debian) "Please hide Start Center and Math" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696250
<andyrock> mvo: I'm trying to allow store login in the installer. One possible solution would be to:
<andyrock> 1) stop/disable snapd.service/snapd.socket (the one running in the live session)
<andyrock> 2) manually start snapd inside the /target chroot
<andyrock> 3) a client can now talk with the chrooted snapd through /run/snapd.socket
<andyrock> Do you think that (1) and/or (2) could create any side effect?
<andyrock> ops wrong channel
<andyrock> mvo let's move to #snappy
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ack
<willcooke> seb128, do you know if we're likely to get GStreamer 1.14 in for Bionic?
<willcooke> Bryan pointed to a slide deck from FOSDEM which said MP3 codecs are moving to good
<willcooke> So if we are likely to get it, I'll need to speak to legal again
<tjaalton> bah, bionic has older firefox than xenial :P
<seb128> willcooke, funny than you ask, I was poking gstreamer people about that earlier and yes I think it's likely
<seb128> willcooke, they should have their pre-version for the new stable out next week
<seb128> tjaalton, that's usual, dev series always have toolchain etc issue and usually updates are security ones which focus on stable series
<tjaalton> 58 fixed slow horizontal tab scroll
<tjaalton> kinda miss that already :)
<seb128> you can probably install the 17.10 deb
<tjaalton> it's in -proposed, ppc64el ftbfs
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+snap/gedit or disable it if it won't work
<kenvandine> ricotz, i plan to fix that
<kenvandine> ricotz, sorry about that, it's the relative git submodule for libgd
<ricotz> kenvandine, alright, I see
<kenvandine> haven't figured out how to solve that :)
<kenvandine> but i want those daily builds
<ricotz> ok, maybe disable it until then
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<kenvandine> at least the automated builds
<ricotz> thanks, less launchpad spam ;)
<kenvandine> i'm really good at ignoring LP spam :)
<kenvandine> sorry about that
<kenvandine> ricotz, disabled
<ricotz> thanks
<ulysses> Hey guys, I accidentally botched my radeon config file, and I'm stuck in Wayland and csan't get to the file due to its root restrictions
<ulysses> Any advice on how to restore the file to its defaults?
<ulysses> I know how to fix it, it's just a matter of getting to the root file
<gQuigs> ulysses: maybe I'm missing something... but use a VT?
<ulysses> I have but one machine and I need to fix thing so I can get back on Xorg or Mate
<ulysses> Wayland is great and all, but it's not exactly up to par yet
<ulysses> A vt?
<gQuigs> ulysses: what's the file you are trying to edit and how are you currently trying?
<ulysses> I've been trying to get into it through root nautilus
<ulysses> but Wayland doesn't support that
<gQuigs> ulysses: what is the filename and path?
<gQuigs> you could just open a terminal and do sudo nano path-to-filename
<ulysses> I'm trying to remember the directory
<mgedmin> IIRC you can open admin:/// in nautilus (via ctrl-l), this lets you edit files as root
<ulysses> How does one do that?
<ulysses> Pardon my ignorance, I've been out of the game for a bit
<mgedmin> launch nautilus, press ctrl-l, type admin:///, press Enter
<mgedmin> you get, effectively, a root nautilus that works on wayland
<gQuigs> that's neat
<ulysses> Dude that's really awesome
<ulysses> Thank you so much
<jhodapp> kenvandine, seb128 do you know if we plan to enable macsec support for wpa_supplicant for 18.04?
<kenvandine> i have no idea
<jhodapp> kenvandine, who controls that package?
<jhodapp> for classic
<kenvandine> i think cyphermox
<jhodapp> cyphermox, can you confirm?
<cyphermox> not really
<cyphermox> whomever can upload it, I think Julian was doing a merge though
<cyphermox> yeah, merge is done
<jhodapp> cyphermox, any idea if we'll support macsec with wpa_supplicant for 18.04?
<cyphermox> jhodapp: there are no specific plans
<jhodapp> cyphermox, any reason why or just from omission?
<cyphermox> no reason, and not omission, it's just not come up
<jhodapp> cyphermox, ok
<cyphermox> I do not routinely make wpa changes
<jhodapp> cyphermox, yeah, besides taking in the latest package version
<willcooke> night all
<cyphermox> can someone please tell me whether/how snaps are integrating with the running desktop session? I have installed the gnome-characters snap, but I can't seem to find it in the applications list, same for Telegram
<tjaalton> installed snaps don't seem to be executable from the gnome search thing?
<tjaalton> or am I missing some pkg
<cyphermox> right, that's what I see
<cyphermox> no idea if I'm missing something though ;)
<tjaalton> oh, echo :)
<cyphermox> indeed :)
<tjaalton> I've got a fresh bionic and have been trying snaps for the first time today
<tjaalton> 'snap run spotify' seems to work, but the app can't be marked 'favourite' on the sidebar
<tjaalton> and since I installed it via 'snap install spotify', the software gui still thinks it's not installed and just gives a failure when trying to install it
<tjaalton> kenvandine: ^ I see you've replied here that this should work https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gnome-3-shell-snaps-integration/2678/5
<tjaalton> kenvandine: i mean shell integration
<kenvandine> tjaalton, yeah
<kenvandine> tjaalton, are you not seeing icons for snaps?
<kenvandine> tjaalton, oh, i just read back
<kenvandine> tjaalton, cyphermox: it should just work
<tjaalton> no, if I search, the only hit is the "link" to software center, or whatever it's called
<kenvandine> snap info spotify
<tjaalton> doesn't matter which snap
<kenvandine> hmm
<tjaalton> they all are the same
<kenvandine> i am running 17.10 and it's fine.  I have bionic in a VM as well
<kenvandine> and i see the icons
<kenvandine> or it was a week ago :)
<davmor2> showing for me in neon
 * kenvandine updates the bionic vm
<tjaalton> could it be locale?
<kenvandine> doubtful
<tjaalton> k
<kenvandine> working fine for me in my bionic VM, doing a dist-upgrade and will reboot to confirm nothing broke
<kenvandine> tjaalton, echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<kenvandine> ?
<jbicha> is it still necessary to log out and log back in after installing a snap for the first time?
<kenvandine> nope
<cyphermox> kenvandine: XDG_DATA_DIRS is empty here; new install from a few days ago
<cyphermox> my test case is gnome-characters
<kenvandine> that's not good
<kenvandine> snapd provides a script to set that
<kenvandine> snapd: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65snappy
<kenvandine> not there on bionic now :(
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you please file a bug against the snapd package?
<cyphermox> sure.
<kenvandine> thx
<cyphermox> I did think I had seen telegram and vscode show up before ;)
<tjaalton> kenvandine: shows up empty
<cyphermox> tjaalton: bug 1747993
<ubot5> bug 1747993 in snapd (Ubuntu) "XDG_DATA_DIRS not set to allow access to software from Applications list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747993
<kenvandine> cyphermox, that was definitely set before
<cyphermox> I agree, see it on my laptop
<tjaalton> cyphermox: thanks
<kenvandine> this is interesting, even without that file the variable should still be set
<kenvandine> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP
<kenvandine> please
<kenvandine> oh, it looks like snapd moved that from Xsession.d to /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> wayland
<tjaalton> shouldn't be
<kenvandine> tjaalton, this should work in wayland or xorg
<kenvandine> snapd in 17.10 has scripts in both profile.d and Xsession.d for setting that
<kenvandine> but in bionic it only has the script in profile.d
<tjaalton> well, it works with xorg just fine
<tjaalton> no idea why the session changed
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> my VM is xorg of course
<kenvandine> so i guess i never tested this in wayland on bionic
<tjaalton> seb128: looks like darktable snap runs fine on xorg. for some reason I was using wayland session..
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-08
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<tjaalton> duflu: should i965-va-driver be installed by default in bionic?
<duflu> tjaalton, yes it's required...
<tjaalton> well it's not here
<tjaalton> just installed bionic the other day
<duflu> tjaalton, but it comes from ubuntu-restricted-addons
<tjaalton> ah
<duflu> So many installs might be missing it initially
<duflu> tjaalton, I was about to attempt bisecting Mesa... unless you're more practiced at at
<duflu> at it
<tjaalton> would be better to test 18.0.0-rc1 first
<duflu> tjaalton, sounds optimistic :)
<tjaalton> we'll get rcN in a week or two
<tjaalton> in bionic
<tjaalton> is that corruption bug hw specific?
<tjaalton> seems fine on kbl
<tjaalton> though the video clip probably matters too..
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> reproduced the bug now
<tjaalton> all I see is some static
<duflu> I fear we might end up blaming clutter-gst-3.0 for "always having done it wrong". But at least bisecting where the problem started in Mesa will be useful
<tjaalton> I have 18.0.0-rc2 on a ppa but it's built against libglvnd, so I'll test that combo first
<tjaalton> broken
<tjaalton> now this machine is tainted, going back is painful :)
<tjaalton> so I'll grab another one
<duflu> tjaalton, OK I've got my Mesa bisection groove on
<duflu> Give me a while
<willcooke> morning gang
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> tjaalton, bisection complete. See the upstream bug. Looks very easy to revert
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<tjaalton> getting mesa through -proposed is anything bug
<tjaalton> but
<duflu> Yeah fair enough
<duflu> And morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<tjaalton> I'll see that it's fixed in 18, once we roll out glvnd
 * oSoMoN does the little ifinallymanagedtobuildalibreoffice6snap dance
<oSoMoN> on to testing it actually works
<duflu> tjaalton, would it be correct to assume a single patch update is too much trouble?
<tjaalton> duflu: it's the racy/broken autopkgtests that need hand-holding
<duflu> tjaalton, OK. No problem... I'll leave it with you and upstream
<tjaalton> I'll push 18.0.0-rc3 to proposed early next week
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are things in the u.k today?
<willcooke> bit chilly, little bit of snow, but the sun is coming out
<willcooke> andyrock, bug #1637984 - verification done on artful and xenial
<ubot5> bug 1637984 in udisks2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Disks shows all mounted snaps" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637984
<willcooke> thanks for fixing it!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> willcooke, thanks for testing the SRU :)
<seb128> and yeah, good work andyrock
<duflu> seb128, the totem bug has been bisected in Mesa. Looks easy and justifiable to undo
<seb128> way to get things done properly, he worked through several iterations with upstream until they were happy, fixing tests issues not related to his changes on the way
<duflu> willcooke, remind me - did we have any conversation that might have touched on this? https://trello.com/c/ptr7qnhJ
<willcooke> duflu, we kinda did.  It needed doing but no one had time to work on it so it got pushed to the bottom of the heap
<willcooke> oh
<seb128> duflu, good, that makes more sense than being totem itself
<duflu> willcooke, OK. Was there a card/bug for it before today?
<willcooke> right, was just going to say, I think I misread it
<seb128> duflu, willcooke, https://trello.com/c/9GI3EFh2/122-bug1686081-if-synaptics-is-installed-gnome-mouse-touchpad-settings-doesnt-work
<willcooke> There was one about U7 needing fixes
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<duflu> seb128, wouldn't that entail more work? We could resolve the main issue by automatically removing synaptics on upgrade
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> duflu, doing what is more work?
<duflu> seb128, making gnome-control-centre support synaptics would be extra unnecessary work, compared to just removing the synaptics package as part of the upgrade process
<seb128> duflu, did anyone suggest doing that?
<duflu> seb128, yes that's the problem discovered in today's bug. The whole panel doesn't work because he upgraded from an older series where synaptics was installed
<seb128> duflu, the suggested fix was to make unity-control-center work with libinput so synaptic can be made to be forced removed without creating issues if you have GNOME & Unity both installed
<duflu> So upgraders don't get the control panel
<seb128> duflu, that's https://trello.com/c/X7gznOHG/132-libinput-support-for-unity-7
<duflu> seb128, OK so that's a completely different issue
<seb128> well, it's the same
<seb128> we need to remove synaptic
<seb128> but doing that creates issues for unity
<didrocks> duflu: you still have unity (and such unity-control-center) installed on upgrade
<seb128> which is why we couldn't do it
<didrocks> so*
<duflu> didrocks, Ah yes. OK
<seb128> I think we are going to need to force remove it and the unity guys are going to need to fix it
<seb128> duflu, I think you wanted to keep the option to let users install synaptic instead of libinput though ... does it still stand with the recent improvements?
<didrocks> seb128: +1, maybe post that on the community hub on their unity topic as a head's up?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I was thinking the same, I'm going to do that now
<duflu> seb128, the reasons for reverting from libinput to synaptics are *mostly* gone. Not completely
<duflu> It might also be easy to copy 'synclient' code into a patch against gnome-control-centre.
<seb128> upstream is not going to want that so it would be a distro patch
<seb128> and doesn't seem a good use of our resources to maintain that
<seb128> we pretty much have agreement than libinput is the way to go so we should better focus on making that good enough
<duflu> seb128, I think the argument against doing Unity work on it is at least as strong. Unity7 is legacy _and_ at least Unity7 users have a command line tool (synclient). If they really prefer Unity7 strongly and don't switch often then just reinstall synaptics
<seb128> right, we (as our team) don't plan to do that work
<seb128> the community people who picked up unity might though
<seb128> up to them
<duflu> seb128, what we could upstream is a change to gnome-control-centre to detect if libinput is not in use... maybe. And add a message to the control panel
<duflu> Although presently it only talks gsettings or whatever. So looking for a real backend might be going too far
<seb128> that would be useful
<seb128> but if we remove synaptic on updates it shouldn't be a common situation
<duflu> Although it does conditionally show/hide touchpad settings already. There is some detection there
<seb128> right
<duflu> seb128, yeah removing it on upgrade would probably create the fewest bug reports
<seb128> I'm unsure if we should conflict to avoid people installing it and then getting their g-c-c that stops working
 * duflu is assuming more people don't complain about libinput's performance
<seb128> but at the same time we know by experience that if we do that some people are going to copy an "apt install ...synaptic" line from the internet
<seb128> not read the apt text
<seb128> and say yes to uninstall GNOME
<seb128> or g-c-c
<seb128> and then not understand why they GNOME session went away
<didrocks> hum, good point…
<duflu> seb128, conflicts result in questions during upgrade right? (I forget, it's been so long)
<didrocks> should we just do that via do-release-upgrade thus?
<seb128> didrocks, that would be my preference
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<seb128> not ideal because then some people might install it for unity or because they read on a forum it solves their libinput issue
<seb128> and then have g-c-c to bug
<didrocks> yeah…
<duflu> seb128, wouldn't conflicting packages then prevent people from having both installed later?
<seb128> maybe we should add a warning to the panel saying so
<didrocks> seb128: I guess that worthes it, shouldn't be complex
 * seb128 adds to trello
<didrocks> I'm happy to deal with that later on (just testing a file on disk)
<andyrock> seb128 willcooke thanks!
<didrocks> can be a bug fix anyway
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> good morning andyrock :) how are you doing today?
<andyrock> and good morning all!
<andyrock> seb128 fine fine
<andyrock> I'm planning to ask upstream if they are willing to accept an Ubuntu sso goa provider
<seb128> nice
<seb128> didrocks, duflu, the other way that would be robust would be to have the conflict and delete synaptic from the archive so it's not an apt away, but I don't know if some users still need synaptic for valid reason and if that's unnice to the unity people
<duflu> seb128, certainly it's very useful. And the only input stack that is easily configurable on the command line.
<duflu> libinput isn't there yet
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, also others DE might require synaptic as well?
<seb128> didrocks, I think tjaalton said unity was the only remaining one
<tjaalton> only unity is unable to configure libinput
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<didrocks> well, maybe try to convince the community unity people doing this work and remove from the archive :)
<tjaalton> good luck with that :)
<didrocks> well, they decided to take the maintenance over, so, this isn't a free "there is nothing to do, easy" :p
<tjaalton> yeah, but after trying to make it happen for ~2y(?) while unity was the thing and it didn't, now there's maybe a month or two to make the same :)
 * duflu switches to chef mode
<duflu> Later
<tjaalton> of course can just drop the driver and say "live with it, or adapt"
<didrocks> duflu: enjoy cooking :)
<seb128> duflu, enjoy your evening!
<seb128> tjaalton, right, that's what I was wondering but duflu believes it's still useful to have and cover cases that libinput doesn't
<tjaalton> right, it's not much of a maintenance burden
<seb128> https://trello.com/c/ptr7qnhJ/211-bug1733032-touchpad-settings-dont-work-after-upgrading-to-1710-because-xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-is-still-installed updated for those interested
<seb128> it has a summary of what was discussed here
<tjaalton> I have a desktop that I just upgraded to bionic where it doesn't have any settings for the mouse :)
<tjaalton> which is weird
<seb128> right, we need to solve that
<tjaalton> well, just for the left/right button, but no speed adjust
<seb128> is that because synaptic is still installed after upgrade?
<seb128> or another issue?
<tjaalton> something else
<seb128> :/
<tjaalton> synaptics isn't installed
<seb128> it probably doesn't detect your touchapd as one
<seb128> like it thinks it's a mouse or something
<tjaalton> a fresh install on a laptop has it right
<seb128> we had a few such reports in the past
<tjaalton> it's a desktop
<seb128> oh
<tjaalton> the keyboard has a nipple mouse
<seb128> same, maybe it doesn't detect the right device
<tjaalton> could be
<seb128> feel free to open a bug
<seb128> maybe upstream as well if you can
<tjaalton> against?
<seb128> gnome-control-center
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> thx
<seb128> k, I need to step out for a bit, some errands and early lunch
<seb128> bbl
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128! As a result of the util-linux upload, autopkgtest for open-iscsi failed (time out) for amd64. Maybe restart that test again?
<didrocks> see you later seb128
<GunnarHj> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#util-linux
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<seb128> thx for keeping an eye on those
<GunnarHj> seb128: N.p. I was the noise maker. :)
<tjaalton> filed bug 1748152
<ubot5> bug 1748152 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Nipple mouse on a Lenovo Thinkpad USB keyboard is not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748152
<tjaalton> hm, changed the headline
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, is publishing chromium-browser 64.0.3282.140 from the stage PPA on your list?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, it can be added to my list with a bribe
<chrisccoulson> (j/k) ;)
<andyrock> seb128: upstream agreed to have an UbuntuSSO provider in goa (a provider talking with snapd and not with the online server)
<andyrock> we need to maintain it of course
<andyrock> seb128: we might need an UbuntuOne icon for goa
<andyrock> should I ask the community to create one?
<willcooke> andyrock, I think we already have one
<willcooke> well, not for goa
<willcooke> Robert uses it in G-Software
<andyrock> not sure that's going to be ok
<andyrock> we need a squared one
<willcooke> ah right
<andyrock> http://www.softicons.com/social-media-icons/alike-icons-by-bokehlicia/ubuntu-one-icon
<andyrock> something like this
<andyrock> but with the proper licence
<andyrock> *license
<willcooke> andyrock, can we just cut the u1 part from the logo and use that?  What size does it need to be?
<andyrock> 96x96
<andyrock> they I can rescale them to all the other needed sizes
<andyrock> having a pure squared one will feel more gnome-ish
<willcooke> andyrock, oki, lemme see what I can do.  Asking in #design for a high res icon that I can trim
<andyrock> willcooke: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/ximg_588a65fed1ffc.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.pht2CIym-v.png
<andyrock> something that looks like these icons
<willcooke> andyrock, do they add the border automatically?
<andyrock> nope
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> andyrock, dont suppose you've found any design guidelines for those icons?
<willcooke> I've made something that looks "ok"
<andyrock> nice :D
<andyrock> well I didn't had time
<andyrock> I had to "ok to go" from upstream today
<andyrock> if we don't upstream this we can't use goa
<andyrock> not easily at least
<seb128> andyrock, good news!
<seb128> andyrock, where did you discuss that? IRC? bug?
<andyrock> seb128: I discuessed with rishi privately
<seb128> k, cool
<willcooke> andyrock, https://imgur.com/a/Rgyx9  (it's a screenshot because otherwise you cant see the drop shadow properly) - WDYT?  (cc seb128_)
<andyrock> kk for me
<andyrock> thanks
<seb128> willcooke, looks good to my non-designer eyes
<willcooke> :) "that'll do"
<willcooke> wfm
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> :)
<andyrock> seb128: willcooke https://pastebin.canonical.com/209555/
<willcooke> oki, andyrock I will send you the xcf so you can fiddle if you like
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<andyrock> i'm preparing a ppa with the patched goa
<willcooke> hmm, it might need more of a border, hold on
<andyrock> I'm just having some troubles with quilt and images
<jbicha> andyrock: btw, Canonical pastebin isn't public
<jbicha> oh maybe that was intentionally private anyway
<andyrock> jbicha: i didn't feel confident sharing a private conversation with asking rishi
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> *without
<jbicha> ok, that's fine :)
<andyrock> if you're interested I can send you the logs
<jbicha> no need, I'm not closely following GOA stuff :)
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> seb128: with quilt I'm getting this for images
<jbicha> sorry about the noise
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qoTmVu04/
<seb128> andyrock, you can't include binaries in a diff ... how did you include those?
<jbicha> it might be possible with git
<andyrock> ah so I don't include them in the quilt patch but just in the debdiff
<seb128> no
<andyrock> hmmm
<seb128> andyrock, what is in debian/source/format?
<seb128> is that a 3.0 (quilt)?
<jbicha> like on Tuesday, I experimented with cherry-picking this patch using git-buildpackage and it seemed to work. I had to add the patch filename to debian/source/include-binaries though
<andyrock> 3.0 (quilt)
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/swell-foop/commit/?id=17791c375
<seb128> andyrock, right, then you can add the image to debian/
<seb128> and list it in debian/source/include-binaries
<jbicha> and conveniently enough, Ubuntu 18.04's GOA is synced with Debian which does use git…
<seb128> like you add a line "debian/icon.png" to that file
<andyrock> jbicha: yeah I'm using salsa for this
<jbicha> andyrock: is this only for 18.04?
<andyrock> jbicha: yep
<andyrock> so I switch to the 3.26.2-2 branch
<andyrock> then "gbp pq  import"
<andyrock> then cherry-picks
<andyrock> then "gbp pq export"
<andyrock> but I can some noise with binaries
<andyrock> I'll try with debian/source/include-binaries
<jbicha> what's the exact error you got?
<andyrock> no error just weird chars in the quilt patch
<andyrock> I cannot even pastebin them
<jbicha> yes, it will look funny because it's a binary diff, but I think if you add the patch filename to debian/source/include-binaries it will work
<willcooke> giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimp
<willcooke> why are you so hard to us
<willcooke> e
<seb128> would be nice to have a simple "paint"
<seb128> GunnarHj, util-linux retry worked, it migrated
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I've played with pkgbinarymangler. If we skip the md5sums verifications in test/run for now, it builds on bionic. Would that be an acceptable workaround for now?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it would be better to fix it, that's on my list for today
<GunnarHj> seb128: Absolutely. I have a patch ready if you give up. ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you share it in any case so I see how you worked around it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, then I'll submit it on the bug report.
<seb128> thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgbinarymangler/+bug/1688994/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1688994 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "dh-translations: cannot build POT without intltool" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> jbicha: for debian/source/include-binaries to work, the new icons have to be in debian/* ?
<jbicha> no, the patch itself is a "binary", so just add the patch file name (debian/patches/0001_make-it-more-awesome.patch) to debian/source/include-binaries
<andyrock> ahh
<andyrock> thanks
<willcooke> you know how it's super-click instead of alt-click to drag a window around by the middle, is that a Wayland thing or a gnome-shell thing?
<jbicha> willcooke: it's a GNOME default. You can change it back to Alt in GNOME Tweaks > Windows > Window Action Key
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> I saw talk of it the other day in here, did we decide to change it to alt-click?
<willcooke> Cos I /think/ we should.  It's been that way for ever, and I only discovered it because I read it in here
<mvo> hm, since my upgrade to bionic my mouse is unbearable fast. is there something to tweak this?
<jbicha> willcooke: but why are you familiar with it? is it more important to maintain compatibility with how things used to work in GNOME 2 or do things more logically for now?
<seb128> willcooke, is that https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-18-04-move-window-without-tilebar-by-press-and-hold-alt-click-inside-window/3801/4 ?
<willcooke> jbicha, fair question, but I think even Motif did it that way (alt-click), so I do wonder if we should stick with alt
<seb128> willcooke, the issues from understand are that 1- other actions use super so it would be consitent, 2- alt is used by some apps and claiming it for shell actions creates conflicts and make some actions impossible to do in those apps
<seb128> willcooke, e.g https://blender.stackexchange.com/questions/24473/alt-click-is-not-selecting-edge-loops-in-linux
<willcooke> ah, yes that's where I saw it
<willcooke> kk, then I think we need to socialise it a bit more.  I can do that.
<seb128> history/habits has values
<seb128> but sometime it's worth forcing users to adapt their habits
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> and the nice shortcuts overlay will help :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine!
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that's not for this cycle
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> this is yet another case for why we need that overlay
<seb128> andyrock, this time you can move the disks card to done :)
<oSoMoN> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-6-0-0/3917
<oSoMoN> and https://plus.google.com/+OlivierTilloy/posts/ADH83TytCab
<seb128> oSoMoN, woooot
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, woot
<oSoMoN> I wish I'd had it ready *before* FOSDEM, but better late than never…
 * ricotz feels pressured now ;)
<jbicha> seb128: I think I'll upload adwaita-icon-theme 3.27.90 to bionic now https://git.gnome.org/browse/adwaita-icon-theme/tree/NEWS
<seb128> oSoMoN, yeah, it's not late after :)
<seb128> jbicha, sounds fine to me
<willcooke> nice work oSoMoN
<willcooke> didrocks, re: dock.  Say I have two terminal windows open and I switch between them via the dock.  The most recently used one is always at the top right?  Personally I find that very confusing, sometimes the terminal that I want is the top one, and sometimes its the bottom one.  Would it be possible to fix it (probably as an option? :( )  so that the windows are always the same place in the stack?
<jbicha> jibel: could you forward your nm-config-connectivity change to Debian? I mentioned it to mbiebl earlier and he didn't seem to understand why it was needed
<jbicha> oh nice, Khurshid is working on getting GOA working in unity-control-center (see the Community Hub)
<didrocks> willcooke: hum, I need to look at the code, I find the current (stack order) making more sense to me
<didrocks> willcooke: but it doesn't prevent to open a bug upstream
 * didrocks finally started to get some reviews on G-S, but on styling and naming, so doing the changes (but profound changes incoming I guess)
<willcooke> didrocks, ack, thanks
<doko> oSoMoN: libreoffice is now blocking migrations. will you upload 6 before the weekend, or could you fix the current build?
<willcooke> night all
<doko> oSoMoN: never mind, upload building with the internal liborcus
<oSoMoN> doko, ack, that's good news because I have other urgent work before EOW
<doko> oSoMoN: crap, now fails with another error:
<doko> In file included from /usr/include/glm/gtx/norm.hpp:18:0,
<doko>                  from /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/vcl/inc/opengl/VertexUtils.hxx:16,
<doko>                  from /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/vcl/opengl/gdiimpl.cxx:39:
<doko> /usr/include/glm/gtx/quaternion.hpp:23:3: error: #error "GLM: GLM_GTX_quaternion is an experimental extension and may change in the future. Use #define GLM_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL before including it, if you really want to use it."
<doko>  # error "GLM: GLM_GTX_quaternion is an experimental extension and may change in the future. Use #define GLM_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL before including it, if you really want to use it."
<doko>    ^~~~~
<doko> In file included from /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/vcl/inc/opengl/VertexUtils.hxx:16:0,
<doko>                  from /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/vcl/opengl/gdiimpl.cxx:39:
<doko> /usr/include/glm/gtx/norm.hpp:21:3: error: #error "GLM: GLM_GTX_norm is an experimental extension and may change in the future. Use #define GLM_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL before including it, if you really want to use it."
<doko>  # error "GLM: GLM_GTX_norm is an experimental extension and may change in the future. Use #define GLM_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL before including it, if you really want to use it."
<doko>    ^~~~~
<doko> there is a reason why you should keep packages buildable ...
<oSoMoN> doko, that's already fixed in the 6.0 branch
<oSoMoN> https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=25c4af24b858087b3bd375ce8fad847b1affd484
<doko> oSoMoN: I assume it's not yet ready for upload?
<seb128> doko, "keep packages buildable", that's a joke right? the package are kept buildable, it's just that when things keep changing and create issues it takes time to keep up
<jbicha> obviously LibreOffice built fine a week ago
<doko> no, a week ago, it wasn't building
<seb128> if there something buggy there is to upload a new version without handling fixing rdepends
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.4-0ubuntu2
<doko> seb128: no, it's not a joke. it's real life
<seb128> new version of glm
<doko> I didn't upload
<seb128> right, neither did o_SoMoN
<doko> so do we have magic dwarfs and elfs fixing build failures?
<seb128> your complain is that whoever synced glm didn't handle the transition
<doko> jbicha: ^^^
<seb128> doko, stop that, this glm update was done a week ago
<seb128> doko, libreoffice is already fixed in the vcs
<seb128> so it has been actively handled
<doko> seb128: it doesn't help if it's not uploaded. you know the current transition mess
<seb128> it's just that updates sometime take more than a day
<doko> sure, a day would be fine ...
<seb128> right, well talk to whoever starts those stack of transitions
<seb128> not to those who are victim of the mess
<seb128> transitons could be better prepared upfront
<doko> seb128: YOU ARE WRONG. most of of the unrelated ones are imported from debian. you are responsible for these as I am
<seb128> doko, well maybe we should delete some stuff from proposed
<seb128> and do transitions one by one
<seb128> stopping the autoimporter for a while
<seb128> there are way to deal better with those
<jbicha> liborcus and libixion are tied to the LibreOffice version, if we're not ready for LO 6 yet, then we don't need those new versions yet either
<doko> seb128: go ahead and propose that, and DRIVE that. in Oct/Nov I did that.
<seb128> doko, I've other things to work on and the situation doesn't bother me
<seb128> but I sympathize with you trying to sort that out
<doko> sure, until everything gets fucked up
<seb128> we could flush proposed
<seb128> and start reuploading in wanted order
<jbicha> oSoMoN: could doko upload https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/?h=ubuntu-bionic-6.0 now?
<seb128> if really needed
<seb128> shrug
<doko> I'm uploading a build with internal glm for now
<seb128> jbicha, could be delete you glm update from proposed?
<seb128> be->we
<doko> no, reverting would be worse I assume
<seb128> why was that transition even started if the proposed situation is that complex?
<seb128> the way out is usually not to pile more
<jbicha> glm wasn't supposed to be a "transition"
<oSoMoN> is the world gonna stop spinning if we wait until Monday and do a proper, clean and tested upload of 6.0 ? I have other urgent things to work on tomorrow
<seb128> oSoMoN, we don't upload something we are not confident with, if you say it should wait on monday then that's what we do
<doko> now uploaded lo again. let's see what else breaks
<jbicha> I don't need the new glm. I just cherry-picked it from the merge queue
<doko> jbicha, seb128: in general, please watch your uploads/syncs until they reach the release pocket. you may want to search update_excuses for "Debian GNOME"
<seb128> doko, I personally do
<doko> please tell your team, manager and community ;p
<seb128> k
<jbicha> I do spend a lot of time working on excuses
<doko> and it was 80% of my work time for the last two weeks :-/
<jbicha> I leave the hard ones for you ;)
<jbicha> like all of the remaining Debian GNOME ones are hard ones :(
<doko> I appreciate your work on removals. so maybe be more aggressive about these
<jbicha> I mean they're hard ones
<jbicha> I could be agressive and ignore failing build tests since upstream doesn't care as much about if they pass everywhere…
<jbicha> the tracker one is really annoying since they added broken tests in a point release
<doko> no new build failure for lo yet ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.4-0ubuntu5
<gsilvapt> jibel, you around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-09
<jbicha> jibel: oh never mind. I see that the NM postinst change was applied in Debian
<ulysses> Hey guys, I'm wondering why some Gnome 3 apps aren't themed, any ideas?
<ulysses> Also have a icon in the upper right of all of my windows, how do I get rid of that?
<duflu> ulysses, which apps aren't themed?
<ulysses> Hey!
<ulysses> Polari, Gnome Books
<ulysses> that's what I can tell so far
<duflu> ulysses, also do you mean this large icon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1718238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1718238 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Giant terminal icon is blocking out the Terminal window buttons" [Medium,Triaged]
<ulysses> It's an icon to the upper right corner of the window, like that, but even non gtk 3 apps will have a window menu in that place
<duflu> ulysses, please log a bug with screenshot so we can figure it out
<ulysses> See, I installed the MATE desktop, then purged it, and I think that may have something to do with it?
<ulysses> I'll do that
<duflu> ulysses, I installed those two apps in 18.04 and they are themed. Please log a separate bug for that issue too
<ulysses> Ok, would this happen to have anything to do with QT?
<ulysses> Also, how's 18.04?
<duflu> ulysses, I don't know but since we can't get a clear idea of the problems you're experiencing you will need to log bugs with screenshots
<ulysses> Ok ok
<duflu> 18.04 is great
<ulysses> Getting there
<ulysses> Is it stable this early in the builds?
<ulysses> Any fun features planned for the release?
<duflu> ulysses, yes it's been stable for a couple of months. Only one problem compared to 17.10 comes to mind -- hardware accelerated video playback in 18.04 broke this week
<duflu> So "stable" is relative
<ulysses> That sucks, I'm sure they'll get it ironed out though
<duflu> Yes, we'll fix it soon. Have already tested the fix
<ulysses> Is it doing well on AMD hardware/
<ulysses> *?
<tjaalton> duflu: 18.0.0-rc4 released without the fix, so I'll distro-patch it for now
<duflu> tjaalton, ta muchly
<duflu> ulysses, I don't have AMD to test on, but when we asked the community for testing it was positive feedback about AMD
<ulysses> Always good to hear
<ulysses> I'm dorking about in dconf, where are the preferences for window buttons and the like?
<ulysses> I think I can solve one problem there
<duflu> ulysses, install 'gnome-tweak-tool' and just run that I think
<ulysses> I have that weird additional window menu, and I think if I can find whatevers making it pop up, I can just delete that line of text and get rid of it
<ulysses> Ha! Ok
<ulysses> Got rid of the app menu
<ulysses> That's fixed
<ulysses> I'll be back, I'm going to pop out and pop back in to see if my QT installs did anything to affect the windows not being themed
<ulysses> Thank you for your help by the way
<ulysses> Alright, and I'm back
<ulysses> I think it's a qt issue, as no qt app is themed
<flocculant> ulysses: I used qt5-style-plugin, install and logout, but that's Xubuntu - not sure it'll help in Ubuntu
<ulysses> Probably will
<ulysses> I'm figuring it out a step at a time
<ulysses> I think the Gnome apps that weren't being themed are FlatPak apps
<ulysses> Is there a PPA for QT5?
<flocculant> no idea - just installed normally
<ulysses> I figured I might as well solve my QT apps looking weird while I'm at it
<ulysses> You guys know how to make FlatPak look good?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> salut didrocks, oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> tjaalton, to be fair it was a weird use case. Developers who haven't had to deal with chains of gstreamer plugins before probably haven't encountered the mess that is multiple screens and multiple contexts all trying to render a single thing
<duflu> But gstreamer works. Sometimes that seems amazing
<duflu> -chain +pipeline
<tjaalton> yeah
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, duflu
<willcooke> ahoy
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Ahoy willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers, people starting to me and it seems I forgot to say hi here :)
<seb128> duflu, how are you? had a good friday? ready for the w.e?
<duflu> seb128, been slightly unwell. But the good news is I will propose one tiny mutter fix tonight, and then the big one(s) next week. Everything is starting to become silky smooth
<willcooke> hope you feel better duflu
<seb128> get better duflu! and nice for the upstream fixes :)
<seb128> I hope you get more luck than for the dock/panel refresh ones
<duflu> Weirdly the fix for my big branch was my little branch I had discarded because it didn't help enough (before the big branch)
<duflu> seb128, these are a bigger deal than the CPU fixes. I will return to those
<seb128> k
<willcooke> if someone wants to use synaptics on 17.10/18.04 under Unity - do they need to remove libinput?
<duflu> willcooke, nope. It coexists
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<duflu> Xorg sessions use it and Wayland uses libinput
<duflu> Although that seems to imply prioritization... which seems to work
<seb128> willcooke, duflu, it's the other way around, synaptic is having a higher priority than libinput so if it gets install it screws GNOME
<seb128> so it's like libinput was not installed
<duflu> Yes, that's what I was trying to say
<seb128> I don't like much to keep to option for users to shoot themself in the foot without knowing how/why
 * willcooke hands the user a gun 
<willcooke> We need U7 settings to support libinput I think
<duflu> I think coexisting is ideal, if the settings dialog shows some kind of warning as to why things won't work
<seb128> like people are going to install it because they read something on the internet that says to do that and not understand why their GNOME settings get missing and blame us for providing a buggy desktop
<seb128> right, having the warning lowers the issue but still isn't a good experience
<seb128> Trevinho, the man who never sleeps, sending emails in the middle of the night
<willcooke> :))
<duflu> Argh, I should not have left it till Friday night to try my first upload to gitlab
<duflu> Anyway, later...
<willcooke> lots of spam today on IRC. :(
<willcooke> didrocks, just came across this which is relevant to our conversation yesterday about doing geo lookups:  https://code.launchpad.net/~fo0bar/ubiquity/geoname-use-https
<willcooke> I'm sure you already know, but figured I would share
<willcooke> oh, but of course, we said we would just use whatever the users sets.
<willcooke> ignore
<willcooke> :)
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, I looked at another translation issue yesterday (bug #1707898), and would appreciate your eyes on the patch.
<ubot5> bug 1707898 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd translations are not synced with upstream" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707898
<ogra_> Trevinho, ogra@styx:~$ sudo snap connect telegram-desktop:network-status
<ogra_> error: snap "core" has no "network-status" interface slots
<ogra_> (did you mean network-observe ?)
<Trevinho> ogra_: ohhhh... yeah.
<Trevinho> ogra_: thanks for pointing out
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> nice work ! really
<Trevinho> ogra_: oh acutally there should be one  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1JI7lmEd/image.png
<Trevinho> ogra_: thanks :), it's there for a while, just had no time to keep it in sync
<Trevinho> but, I guess it's different?
<ogra_> weird, my laptop definitely doesnt have network-status
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ snap version
<ogra_> snap    2.30
<ogra_> snapd   2.30
<ogra_> (latest stable)
<Trevinho> could even be a doc issue
<ogra_> well, or a regression
<jbicha> seb128: hi, I updated LP: #1734586 and the git branch. The dns-search-domains patch won't even apply now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734586 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Merge NetworkManager with Debian 1.10.0-1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734586
<xnox> jbicha, argch
<jbicha> xnox: ?
<xnox> jbicha, network-manager stuff =/
<jbicha> oh, it sounded to me like you were volunteering to work on it! ;)
<didrocks> willcooke: I'll gladly ignore :) the user sets the timezone/location, I think it's better, indeed
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> seb128: haha, I didn't see that... You know. It's when the flow goes better.
<doko> gnome-software wants a MIR for gtkspell
<jbicha> doko: looking at the diff of the new gnome-software, it looks like gnome-software was missing its gtkspell3 binary dependency because of a bug (in the meson conversion?)
<jbicha> gtkspell was already in main in previous Ubuntu releases because of gnome-software. Could you please promote it again?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I can have a look in a bit, btw you probably saw but I fixed pkgbinarymangler, it was an easy change once I figured out the issue :)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, right, we should probably comment it out for now, it doesn't look like anyone who understand the code is wanting to update it and nobody cared enough to upstream report an issue and the change, that's what you get in return...
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nice. The "figure out" part was the tough one.
<seb128> :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: pkgbinarymangler has been fixed now, so it would be great if you could rebuild gnome-sudoku to fix bug #1734545.
<ubot5> bug 1734545 in gnome-sudoku (Ubuntu) "Translations not updated from upstream" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734545
<jbicha> seb128: so you want me to upload NM 1.10 now?
<seb128> jbicha, if you want sure, I can have a look to the diff first if you prefer, also I didn't read the changelog yet but maybe put a rational on the patch disabling saying it was not upstreamed and the people understanding the issue can't help updating it and the issue is less important than the update
<jbicha> seb128: I've updated the changelog with an explanation for disabling the patch
<seb128> jbicha, looks fine to me, I would have added a note that the issue/patch was not upstream but I guess that doesn't matter much, I can tell that to Steve or whoever complains we commented it out
<willcooke> Did we ever talk about switching the date to show in the top bar by default?  Tweaks has a toggle for it, so I assume it's just a setting?
<willcooke> Side note: Seems I dont know what the date is most of the time
<seb128> I don't think that has been discussed
<seb128> I personally like to have it as well, unsure how representative that is
<mdeslaur> FYI, I turned on the date as well
<willcooke> 100% of people who responded wanted it switched on.
<willcooke> SHIIIIIIIIP IIITTTTT
<kenvandine> +1
<willcooke> jbicha, wdyt? ^
 * kenvandine is often annoyed it's not there
<mdeslaur> hehe
<willcooke> Honestly, it's going to save me about 5 or 6 clicks *a day*
<jbicha> btw, GNOME 3.27 has an option to hide the weekday, but it was a bit buggy so I didn't add a switch for that to Tweaks. See GNOME bug 789311 & GNOME bug 789324
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789311 in libgnome-desktop "3.27: clock-show-weekday only updates once per minute" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789311
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789324 in libgnome-desktop "3.27: clock: date shouldn't show weekday if weekday is turned off" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789324
<willcooke> I'm ok with what day it is generally, but just having the DOM up there would really help
<willcooke> IM
<willcooke> O
<jbicha> could someone that cares at least mention this in #gnome-design to know if there is a reason they don't enable the date by default?
<willcooke> sure I can do that
<seb128> we didn't have it on by default in Unity either right?
<seb128> but at the same time unity had a setting for it
<willcooke> that ^
<seb128> when in GNOME you need to find/install tweaks
<kenvandine> willcooke, i just asked :)
<jbicha> quick, let's ship Tweaks by default ;)
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine - I'm struggling to add a new server to hexchat because menus
<willcooke> jbicha, :D
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> is there any other OS that requires you do install tweak apps to enable showing the date?
<seb128> I wonder what windows/macOS do there
<seb128> oh well, I'm not going to start a GNOME ranting now
<mdeslaur> seb128: https://www.igeeksblog.com/add-date-to-menu-bar-in-mac-os-x/
<seb128> good
<seb128> it's maybe yet another setting we should try to convince GNOME to add to g-c-c next cycle
<jbicha> I guess part of the problem is that Tweaks has such a variety of stuff
<jbicha> the GNOME "cabal" has this concept of tweaks which they don't want to have in g-c-c even though some are popular choices that other desktops would show in their settings apps
<jbicha> also, Tweaks can have somewhat disorganized stuff, but Settings has a higher design baseline
<jbicha> Settings > Date & Time does have empty space though …
<seb128> well, splitting settings in 2 apps, useful & less useful settings is a weird concept
<seb128> especially with GNOME choice of "less useful" ones
 * didrocks doesn't really like having a date by default, but unsure how popular this is
<seb128> didrocks, because of the symetry? ;)
<seb128> or you don't like to know that today is not friday
<seb128> well except today :p
<didrocks> seb128: not even… I like having less stuff on top panel, maybe
<didrocks> well, I have the day of the week, (maybe it's even too much)
<didrocks> I only care about the time
<kenvandine> didrocks, aday doesn't seem to even want the day of the week
<didrocks> I would agree with him :)
<didrocks> but I'm unsure how widespread this idea is
<gQuigs> I'd rather have just the date and not the day..  obligatory https://xkcd.com/1179/
<didrocks> it's weird to only have the day of the week + hour and not the whole date OR just the hour, though
<didrocks> but this is really IMHO
<jbicha> some users really don't like seeing the DOW (day of the week) in the top bar
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't find the day useful
<didrocks> I guess it's either whole date (DOW + date + hour) or just hour
<kenvandine> but the date would be useful to me
<didrocks> the current situation is weird IMHO
<kenvandine> agreed
<didrocks> so yeah, I would be in aday's camp :)
<jbicha> didrocks: I mentioned earlier that in GNOME 3.27 you can get date without weekday
<seb128> that wouldn't even be a discussion/issue if they accepted that users have different preferences and added common settings to g-c-c
<seb128> k, I need to step out for half an hour, bbl
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, but it's a settings still… I try to run our default experience :p
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, was there already a bug report for bug #1748273 ?
<ubot5> bug 1748273 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Shortcuts to XDG folders are not localized and point to non-existing folders under $SNAP_USER_DATA/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748273
<oSoMoN> I vaguely remember discussing that issue with you already
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, we have discussed it, not sure if there is a bug
<kenvandine> i have a branch of the helpers that attempted to handle it
<kenvandine> but didn't work
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, right, I remember now about that branch of yours
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, well, now we have a bug report for it :)
<oSoMoN> not sure where you track bugs for gnome app snaps, but you might want to mark them affected too
<kenvandine> https://github.com/Ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/issues/23
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^
<oSoMoN> ack, thx
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i really thought my branch would have worked :)
<jbicha> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.10.4-1ubuntu1
<jbicha> it will need someone to promote libteam to main for it to migrate, so maybe on Monday?
<tsimonq2> Hi, this bug is breaking Lubuntu Next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1668722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1668722 in xorg (Ubuntu) "60x11-common_xdg_path uses $DESKTOP_SESSION which needs a sanity check" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> I was directed here because it's an xorg bug
<tsimonq2> I could try to fix it, but I don't know the X stack well
<tsimonq2> Is there anyone in particular that has more insight on this?
<willcooke> tsimonq2, you might need tjaalton but he's probably EOD now
<willcooke> and with than hit-n-run, it's EOW for me.  Night all
<tsimonq2> willcooke: Ok, I'll poke on Monday
<tsimonq2> o/
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<kenvandine>  good night seb128
<oSoMoN> have a good one!
<tjaalton> tsimonq2: ok, let's fix this on monday
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: sure, I have to be up at 6 AM UTC-6 for school, I might ping you around then if that's OK
<tsimonq2> (I have to be at school for 7 AM >.<)
<sarnold> *shudder*
<tsimonq2> I am *so* looking forward to not having to deal with this once I graduate
<tsimonq2> s/this/that/
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: Turns out this isn't an xorg bug after all.
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: So one thing I did find that's irrelevant to the problem I'm having but should probably be fixed anyway is that debian/local/Xsession.d/60x11-common_xdg_path in Ubuntu sets $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS regardless if it's already set or not, which goes against the XDG spec.
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used." key word being "If"
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-10
<flocculant> do you guys and gals know that the power button on the ubuntu iso doesn't work at the ftry/install dialogue screen?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-02-11
<gsilvapt> jibel, you around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-04
<amurray> am just watching https://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem/2019/UD2.218A/usb_borne_attacks.mp4 from FOSDEM over the weekend - would be good to sync (desktop and security teams) on what the plans on in regards to this for 20.04 etc
<amurray> s/on/are/
<willcooke> morning
<jibel> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hi jibel, good FOSDEM?
<willcooke> jibel, love the burger receipt :)
<jibel> willcooke, Yes, it was excellent, very good sessions
<jibel> :)
<jibel> the sessions were better than the burgers actually
<willcooke> ha
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> what's up
<marcustomlinson> morning all, happy monday \o/
<seb128> it's monday, good morning desktopers!
<andyrock> morning all!
<willcooke> hi seb128 andyrock
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson seb128 andyrock
<Laney> how's it going?
<marcustomlinson> very good thanks (it snowed this weekend :D), yourself?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN marcustomlinson
<Trevinho> hey guys
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke, Trevinho
<willcooke> o/ Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi willcooke and oSoMoN!
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, trevinho, willcooke, Laney, andyrock, marcustomlinson
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you make it back without issue?
<Trevinho> we can make a greetings chain :)
<Laney> yeah I'm alright, quite tired this morning, basically got back from fosdem went to bed and now i'm here
<Laney> moin Trevinho
<seb128> I had croissant au chocolat this morning, it's the best!
<amurray> willcooke: hey, I asked earlier but you weren't online yet - I noticed some of the GNOME folks presented about USBGuard integration with GNOME at FOSDEM - would be good to sync re plans for this and see if / how the security team can help
<andyrock> > croissant au nutella
<andyrock> FTFY
<willcooke> amurray, hi! Yeah, I'll add it to the list in Malta.  I don't know much about the workings of it though.  But I'm sure we can work it out
<amurray> willcooke: awesome - thanks
<seb128> andyrock, that's not quite the same
<seb128> willcooke, amurray, https://wiki.gnome.org/Internships/2018/Projects/USB-Protection
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, the journey was uneventful and I got home at 9:30pm
<oSoMoN> seb128, how about you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, it was fine, train is great. sncf had issues and the TGV I need to take to finish the trip was not there so I had to wait another half an hour for my connection, I arrived around 7:30pm which was ok
<amurray> seb128 willcooke: I assume there will be some bits to MIR etc as part of this, plus would also be good to just review the policy and what we would set as default etc plus to know what upstreams timeframe is and whether this is a candidate for 20.04 etc
<oSoMoN> is croissant au chocolat a thing? in my times we called it pain au chocolat, or is that a hybrid?
<seb128> oSoMoN, come on, don't do your Didier!
<oSoMoN> ah, I felt I had to, since Didier didn't react :)
<oSoMoN> he's offline, that explains it
<willcooke> amurray, ack, we can take a look.  Looks like it's
<willcooke> still early days, but I will review that FOSDEM session
<didrocks> good morning from the train!
<didrocks> livecd-rootfs migrated, nice
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<seb128> speaking of didrocks
<seb128> hey didrocks
<willcooke> didrocks, seb128 said that you like Pain au Chocolat
<willcooke> XD
 * seb128 slaps willcooke with an old trout
<marcustomlinson> https://media.giphy.com/media/wv216pxQtF3Ww/giphy.gif
<seb128> willcooke, amurray, https://ryuzakikk.github.io/ has the details and apparently the guy just opened MRs on GNOME component so good cycle is probably good timing to look at that, I might already open MIRs this cycle to have an head start
<willcooke> seb128, ace!
<amurray> seb128: cheers - thanks for that
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> seb128, you said you had problems with conn.check on the train?  Did you find bugs?
<seb128> willcooke, turned out that a systemctl restart NetworkManager was not enough to get the new 1.15 version fully in place, it started working after a reboot :/
<seb128> upstream pointed a fix though to better deal with some weird cases, i need to check if we need that one backported to other series
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> thx
<didrocks> flaky train network
 * Laney glues didrocks back together
<willcooke> clobrano, hey!  I'm trying the Communitheme Dark theme for the first time in a long time, it's great!!! thanks to you guys
<willcooke> the snap that is, hence the Communitheme
<clobrano> willcooke: :D I'm glad you like it!
<clobrano> It's still less mature than the light theme, so I'd be happy if you can find the time to report any problem
<willcooke> clobrano, will do :)
<didrocks> and back home!
<seb128> wb didrocks!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<jibel> didrocks, hey, how was the trip?
<jibel> didrocks, I had a look at pycallgraph2 and it looks okay for what we want to do. I fixed the examples and it can generate some fairly large call charts.
<didrocks> jibel: uneventful, only 10 minutes late, which is ok ;)
<didrocks> jibel: oh nice, did you get it to run on subiquity without any issue?
<didrocks> remember it was working on some simple files
<didrocks> but not subiquity for $strange_reasons
<jibel> I got 8€ for my cancelled train, you cannot even buy a sandwich while you wait for next train :/
<didrocks> (you installed the pip version as well, and had to change the import?)
<didrocks> jibel: a cookie + a coke at most ;)
<jibel> didrocks, no I run from trunk
<didrocks> "thx SNCF"
<jibel> the pip version is buggy
<didrocks> ohhhh
<didrocks> that's why then
<didrocks> we should have started with that, indeed
 * didrocks trusted too much "released versions"
<jibel> yeah it didn't finish the renaming from pycallgraph to pycallgraph2
<didrocks> excellent news then!
<didrocks> we should try profiling multiple install scenarios
<didrocks> there is no text file produced, correct? So that we can diff the scenarios
<jibel> I'm looking at gephi to view the charts. It seems better than graphviz for large ones
<jibel> it is not packaged apparently
<jibel> didrocks, no only a png
<didrocks> trusting you on gephi vs graphviz ;)
<didrocks> I don't remember what we used for large bootchart images we had in 2010
<didrocks> just that eog wasn't able to handle it
<jibel> didrocks, I looked at pytrace too which provides the same level of info but in text format. It's a bit harder to read but we could compare runs
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I guess for diffing, that's OK
<jibel> large svg usually kill eog
<didrocks> to see the general path, it's way harder as we discussed
<jibel> the best tool to watch those is ..... chrome :)
<didrocks> gephi is a good snap candidate, as being java
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<jibel> ah gephi is in java, good candidate for a snap
<jibel> exactly :D
<didrocks> heh
 * jibel registers the name
<didrocks> you will start to be the java snap expert!
<jibel> well, I made a template, put a zip or a jar in the same directory than snapcraft.yaml and it'll make a snap out of it
<jibel> Success: gephi registered
<didrocks> no deps needed? only the jre?
<jibel> didrocks, all the deps are in the upstream jar
<jibel> just add the jre
<didrocks> sounds easy enough :)
<jibel> actually it take a bit more time because you need an icon, a desktop file, a description, do a nice page on the store ...
<didrocks> all this non-technical work… :)
<jibel> hm, pycallgraph's CI is broken
<didrocks> btw, I saw some sun this morning in Brussels and blue sky (for a short while) before taking the train
<didrocks> no kidding
<didrocks> ah?
<cpaelzer> didrocks: thanks for your update on that byobu bug
<jibel> didrocks, pluggy.PluginValidationError: Plugin 'pytest_cov' could not be loaded: (pytest 3.3.0 (/home/travis/virtualenv/python2.7.14/lib/python2.7/site-packages), Requirement.parse('pytest>=3.6'))!
<cpaelzer> didrocks: did I understand you right that Desktops "try to detect which program is running", and for that will scan through the .desktop files - and this fails in the bug due to LXQt not honoring StartupWMClass, so detecting it as byobu is a false positve for that
<didrocks> cpaelzer: exactly! This is my guess on why all gnome-terminal is matched by LXQt shell against byobu (just based on the Exec=gnome-terminal…)
<cpaelzer> ok thanks
<cpaelzer> as I'm blank on that area I was trying to wrap my head around desktop'y things when I see them to learn a bit at least :-)
<didrocks> jibel: hum, you are using python2? unsure how it loads the python3 subiquity-based then
<didrocks> cpaelzer: yeah, can be quite complex :) I think some googling/talk with the upstream LXQt devs to know which LXQt components is doing the matching
<didrocks> in Unity, this was bamf, in GNOME, it's GNOME Shell itself
<didrocks> (also, I wonder why someone is running gnome-terminal on LXQt, I'm sure there is a more integrated terminal in that DE?)
<jibel> didrocks, the migration to python3 is not completely finished apparently
<didrocks> jibel: how is subiquity running then with pycallgraph?
<didrocks> as it's python3 only?
<jibel> the tool itself works with py3, not the tests :/
<jibel> or the examples
<didrocks> ahhhh
<didrocks> got you now
<clobrano> willcooke: are you on edge channel or stable?
<willcooke> clobrano, stable
<clobrano> willcooke: okay, there should be some improvement on edge I will release tomorrow
<willcooke> woot
<k_alam> Hi desktopers, good afternoon
<k_alam> seb128, jbicha: u there ?
<jbicha> good evening
<willcooke> clobrano, Do you want comments on github or here? re: dark theme
<clobrano> willcooke: if it's a bug, on github would be good, otherwise here is fine
<k_alam> jbicha: I opened a merge for rhythmbox-zeigeist...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1813813
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813813 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox zeitgeist plugin is broken" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> clobrano, I'm not really sure.  I'll comment here, see what you think.  In Chrom[e|ium], it's hard to differentiate between active and inactive tabs.  It might be a Cr. thing, it might be a theme thing, not sure.
<clobrano> willcooke: yes, we had that bug opened. We didn't find a way to style it, but I can have a look again
<jbicha> yes, the rb thing is a bit complicated
<willcooke> clobrano, ah you've already seen it, ace!
<willcooke> clobrano, I'm not surprised it's hard to fix
<willcooke> if even possible
<k_alam> jbicha: And please review this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1814506
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1814506 in unity (Ubuntu) "Use nemo-desktop to draw desktop icons under Unity (Disco)" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> go ahead and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to that bug
<jbicha> I don't really have the time/concentration now to review Unity stuff, sorry
<clobrano> Uhm, it seems that matrix doesn't sync my messages fast enough
<clobrano> My following message might be duplicated sooner or later :D
<clobrano> I should have a look at chromium project itself. Being a Firefox fan kept me away from this issue :D
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> clobrano, if that is a chromium bug, please keep me in the loop, and let's ensure it's reported upstream
<clobrano> oSoMoN: I don't think it's a bug actually. It's just that chromium uses it's own css classes
<Laney> what is zfs desktop?
<Laney> (from jibel/didrocks reports)
<willcooke> Laney, we were looking for somewhere to try zfs as root part.  So as part of the experimental image jibel and didrocks are making for the new installer work, we figured we'd try out zfs as the root fs too
<Laney> ah
<sarnold> oh sweeeeet
<sarnold> zfs on root is enough work that I've never tried
<sarnold> having distro support for that would be a huge differentiator
<willcooke> sarnold, it's something we wanted to tag on as a test, so don't get your hopes up too much :)
<willcooke> but ya know, if you wanna help....
<sarnold> willcooke: cooool :) pencil my name in for "happy to review patches" :)
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> wow, the rhythmbox zeitgiest plugin bug was reported in April 2014 😭
<jbicha> bug 1313914
<ubot5> bug 1313914 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox zeitgeist plugin doesn't activate when selected in Rhythmbox plugin preferences" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313914
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-05
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<jibel> Salut didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning UK
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey hey
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, willcooke
<Laney> hi oSoMoN didrocks seb128 willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney oSoMoN didrocks
<seb128> how are things?
<seb128> it's coooold here but sunny, very nice :)
<seb128> (still -3°C atm)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey. Is the modemmanager 1.10 update something you plan to look at/have time for, or should we try to find other resources to do it (oem has been waiting on it for a while)
<seb128> oh, nice finally some activity on bug #1803031
<ubot5> bug 1803031 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "error: cannot find EFI directory." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803031
<seb128> 'Any user installing Ubuntu on UEFI systems and picking manual partitioning. This leads to an installation config that cannot be completed due to the missing partition not being detected until grub-installer runs at the end of the install '
<seb128> doh!
<Laney> yeah chilly here too, but also no sun
<oSoMoN> sunny and much warmer than in Brussels here, all good :)
 * Laney blows the cold air that way
<Laney> you need to cool down
<willcooke> anyone else seeing an appstream crash on boot?
<willcooke> on D
<willcooke> oh, yes, they are.  errors.u.c
<Laney> not here (appstreamcli refresh-cache {,--force} works), but feel free to rls it
<willcooke> I'll see if I can find a reliable reproducer
<Laney> what's the error bucket / bug (ooi)?
<willcooke> I've just deleted the crash file
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> sec
<Laney> ah never mind
<willcooke> heh, can't reproduce now
<willcooke> I will try and reinstall
<Laney> there's a link somewhere to get to your errors.u.c reports
<Laney> forgot where it is tho
<willcooke> I'd guess it's this one
<willcooke> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/4ef5f85498d4bd047bfad4678359b309130c6207
<willcooke> but that could well just be me
<willcooke> anyhoo, it's gone away now
<willcooke> if I can make it come back I'll let you know
<Laney> thx
<Laney> washing machine man, brb!!!!
<seb128> jamesh, weekly summary reminder
<cyphermox> seb128: if you can do it, it will obviously go faster
<cyphermox> (modemmanager)
<seb128> cyphermox, how long is it likely to take if we don't do it? We don't have people doing nothing to assign to it so if we need to do it we need to find someone/assign/get it scheduled
<cyphermox> it's debian, so it's not my work task. I don't know. It happens when I have the free personal time to take care of it.
<seb128> right, but do you have any guestimate about when that might be?
<cyphermox> none whatsoever
<seb128> just so we can decide if it's something we might wait on
<seb128> or if we need to find resources to do the work
<seb128> sounds like we need to do the work then :)
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> cyphermox, also plymouth update? ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> that is technically foundations
<cyphermox> it is
<cyphermox> that's definitely on my list
<seb128> good
<cyphermox> I should remind you of casper's a11y then :)
<seb128> maybe we get some flicker free this cycle :)
<seb128> haha, yeah I know about that one :p
<seb128> but thx for the reminder!
<cyphermox> I doubt it's going to make things flicker free
<cyphermox> I mean, that's been the idea since forever
<seb128> flicker free is there on uefi + skylake + recent kernel
<cyphermox> yeah, but not for everything -- that's what I mean
<seb128> (well, that was the talk from Hans at fosdem this w.e)
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that might cover some dell preinstalls
<cyphermox> there's always something that is slightly off and doesn't apply to everyone
<seb128> so make them happy
<cyphermox> only skylake, or others too? kaby lake?
<seb128> skylake+
<seb128> so anything newer
<cyphermox> nice.
<cyphermox> then I should be able to see
<seb128> :)
<cyphermox> well.. my stuff has pretty much been flicker free for a while... but I know it isn't the case for everyone
<seb128> well, the new flicker free keeps the vendor logo from bios on screen until gdm
<seb128> because vendor logo to plymouth is a transition
<Laney> do we need to change the plymouth theme for that or something?
<ahayzen[m]1> Laney, for the flicker free boot stuff i think it comes from this commit in plymouth https://cgit.freedesktop.org/plymouth/commit/?id=a7ec3e65ba3db78656883732feb9af7cf7362f77 but there hasn't been a release since, so i would guess it'd be in 0.9.5 if that ever gets tagged
<Laney> hi ahayzen[m]1
<Laney> I was in the talk about that at the weekend
<Laney> wondering if we need any changes on the ubuntu side
<ahayzen[m]1> looks like it is a new theme as well, i don't know much i was just interested in the state of it as well so had looked into it recently.
<Laney> k, worth finding the fosdem talk video then ;-)
<ahayzen[m]1> i'll have to check it out :-D
<seb128> ( we wrap up another meeting, desktop one starting in a few min)
<seb128> Laney, we might have to change the config, need to check
<seb128> (hold on, 3 more min max)
<Laney> right, that's my q
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> some immediately adjacent meeting?
<seb128> I'm supposed to co-work with Hans on friday, if that hold I ask him
<seb128> yeah, we have one in the half an hour before the team one eveyr week
<seb128> usually we wrap on time :p
<Laney> might want to build in a gap
<Laney> cool about asking hans
<seb128> yeah, it was not an issue until DST but yeah, we should look at moving that
<willcooke> sorry folks
<seb128> done!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-05
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  5 14:37:03 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-05 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<tseliot> o/
<Trevinho> 0/
<seb128> hey :)
<oSoMoN> o/
<jbicha> \o
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<willcooke> Could probably skip the roll call in future
<kenvandine> o/
<tjaalton> o/
 * kenvandine likes the roll call
<willcooke> then it stays :)
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> Right, 18.04.2 is in a couple of days, let's see what the bugs are like....
<willcooke> BB incoming is clear:  http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> woot :)
<willcooke> BB Tracking: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Looking to see if any of the "in progress" ones are critical for inclusion on the ISO
 * Trevinho hopes the sru is approved soon 
<seb128> gnome-shell ones would have been nice but it's too late for the point release which is due this week
<Trevinho> although with all verifications could arrive late
<willcooke> I think as an SRU is ok
<seb128> it's too risky, the iso goes out this week
<willcooke> vs being on the ISO I mean
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> nothing new is going to get on there
<seb128> and it doesn't need to be on the image imho
<Laney> unless it causes actual fires
<willcooke> in which case we can move on
<seb128> we have 3 unassigned ones on the list
<seb128> bug #1772811	
<ubot5> bug 1772811 in OEM Priority Project "different behaviors for switch display mode between xenial and bionic" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772811
<seb128> should be assigned to Trevinho probably, it's an easy patch that needs cherrypicking, we mentioned it previous week
<willcooke> done
<seb128> bug #1811225 for tjaalton
<ubot5> bug 1811225 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Mesa 18.2.8 stable release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811225
<seb128> I take bug #1812683
<ubot5> bug 1812683 in rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar (Ubuntu Cosmic) "rhythmbox crashes when trying to play music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812683
<seb128> well that one is probably rls-bb-notfixing, I don't think it's important enough
<seb128> but I deal with it anyway
<willcooke> thx seb128
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> CC incoming: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> clear
<Trevinho> seb128: there aree follow up fixes with that... so need to be a little careful.
<Laney> how did that rhythmbox thing get nominated?
<seb128> fossfreedom did nominate it apparently
<seb128> not a lot we can do to protect from those cases I guess :/
<Laney> k, fossfreedom could you please avoid doing that unless you plan to actually upload the SRU (in which case assign it to yourself)?
<seb128> out of asking nicely people to not do that
<seb128> thx Laney :)
<Laney> we use nominated bugs to track work in progres, the rls-XX-incoming tag is the entry point to that
<Laney> not much other than ask nicely :>
<Laney> next
<willcooke> CC tracking: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> All assigned, except that rbox one which we already talked about
<seb128> that looks clean (out of that same rb one)
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> DD incoming: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> Clear
<willcooke> DD Tracking: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> All good too.
<willcooke> Seems there aren't many bugs in DD yet :)
<Laney> going to try to sync glib again soon ;-)
<willcooke> On to proposed migrations...
<willcooke> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> Laney, :DD
<seb128> I'm going to add fun with a poppler transition
<seb128> (& new gstreamer)
<kenvandine> *fun*
<willcooke> oy
<seb128> (& new GNOME now that .90 is out, j_bicha started on that)
<seb128> sorry, that was probably AOB material
<willcooke> emacs.. seb128 do I remember that you were going to poke at that one?  (in the proposed-migrations queue)
<Laney> after jbicha uploads gnome-calculator the gtksourceview one can be dealt with
<Laney> swapping it main
<Laney> emacs needs newing
<Laney> that package is coming up a lot lately ;-)
<seb128> I can handle those archive admin things
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> let's try and sort that in Malta.  See if we have more luck
<willcooke> what's up with the gedit one?
<willcooke> Just waiting on new version of the depends?
<Laney> new api version of gtksourceview
<willcooke> ah, kk
<Laney> the other dependency of that needs to be moved over, is in progress
<willcooke> roger roger
<willcooke> ok, then bug wise we're in good shape.  Thanks!
<willcooke> on to AOB
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Meeting 2019-02-05 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> ISO testing for 18.04.2 - please do some.
<willcooke> jibel will post to the hub, and I'll share it around on social media
<willcooke> Fixes of note include, well, lots of things, but copying the nvidia drivers on to the target
<willcooke> so that they're available when you first boot
<didrocks> nice!
<willcooke> Malta - please add anything you want to meet about (either internal team stuff, or wider reaching) to the doc so that we can make sure it happens
<willcooke> I think that's all the general notices
<willcooke> anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> 5...
<seb128> I'm just going to mention that ff is coming
<seb128> and GNOME is entering .90 so it's a good time to get onboard with packaging the new serie
<seb128> I plan to spend some time on that next week at least
 * Trevinho has shell side almost ready 
<seb128> (that was it from me)
<tjaalton> new xserver point-release should arrive within the next few weeks, mesa 19.0 end of month
<willcooke> 👍
<tseliot> as for Nvidia, the 418 series is going to replace the 410 series in 19.04
<willcooke> nice!  Gamers kiss you
<tseliot> :)
<willcooke> tseliot, I still need to follow up on that PPA idea.  I will try and do that this week, failing that are you in Malta?
<tseliot> willcooke: no, I'm not going, but I'm available for hangouts, or whatever works best
<willcooke> tseliot, oki, thanks!
<willcooke> kk, any more for any more?
<willcooke> <1 min timeout>
<willcooke> ok thanks all.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  5 15:00:12 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-02-05-14.37.moin.txt
<Trevinho> Thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<seb128> thanks! :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<k_alam> Hi, good evening desktopers
<k_alam> trevinho: Hi, I am not able to send any mail in unity mailing list...is there anything wrong ?
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, while I'm thinking about it, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/402 ... the fix might be wrong but there is something weird going on anyway, the shell search finds result when nautilus itself doesn't so the issue doesn't come down to "the shell provider is limiting its i/o use"
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 402 in nautilus "Respect recursive-search preference" [Closed]
<k_alam> seb128: Hi, can you merge few already approved MR ?
<Trevinho> seb128: so the shell uses tracker to search the user folder in the deep
<Trevinho> seb128: there's no way that the shell could use recoursive search otherwise, if it's disabled
<seb128> k_alam, hey, yes, it's already on my backlog to look at those
<seb128> Trevinho, why isn't nautilus doing that as well then?
<Trevinho> seb128: we should probably add another config option in nautilus in order to control the shell search preferences in case
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't understand, why is nautilus not using tracker?
<seb128> the problem is not the search shell
<Trevinho> as otherwise if the user wants to search recusively from nautilus, also it would imply the shell to search always recursively...
<seb128> it's the other way around here
<seb128> the shell shows the correct result
<seb128> so it's doing more querying than nautilus itself
<Trevinho> ah, ok... And what's the setting for nautilus?
<seb128> it works in nautilus if you clear and type again the same thing manually...
<Trevinho> as if nautilus has the recursive search enabled, it should find result.. both the shell search and the nautilus search should use the same engine, might be weird if the nautilus normal search is badly initialized
<seb128> I don't remember but i can check later once I'm back on disco, I don't have tracker on bionic so it's different (or maybe not?)
<Trevinho> yeah, bionic should be diffeerent, as we use locate instead of tracker, but they idea is the same
<seb128> trevinho, well to me there is a problem in the way nautilus handle the query when called from the shell overview
<Trevinho> ah, actually no... Since locate is indexed, so might be enabled
<seb128> also the upstream report is from a fc29 user
<seb128> so it's not ubuntu specific
<seb128> trevinho, you don't reproduce on your machine?
<Trevinho> let me see
<seb128> to me when I tried I search for a simple thing in the overview that had matches
<seb128> e.g "log"
<seb128> clicked on the "files" icon on left from the result
<Trevinho> do you have the issue # handy?
<seb128> it gave me an empty nautilus view
<seb128> I clear the query and typed the same keywords and got results
<seb128> Trevinho, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/854
<gitbot> GNOME issue 854 in nautilus "nautilus window launched from nautilus search provider does not respect recursive_search preference" [2. Needs Diagnosis, 2. Rfc, Opened]
<seb128> well see the description
<seb128> it's fine to say "we don't do recursive by default because the shell provider would crawl disk"
<seb128> but the bug as described is that the shell does find matches
<seb128> and the nautilus view doesn't
<seb128> so it's not the shell reducing what it does
<k_alam> seb128: Thanks. I already made a small list of those if it helps: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FGbHgSyWMm/
<seb128> k_alam, thx
<seb128> k_alam, compiz has been uploaded I think so you can remove that one from the list
<Trevinho> seb128: I've updated the bug, per me is not a bug as per how we discussed things, as we should consider the shell search as something different from nautilus search, even if actually it uses the same code and backend, but user-wise he should not be aware of this difference let's say.
<seb128> Trevinho, thx, to me the behaviour doesn't make sense, I commented back
<seb128> Trevinho, also I'm still not on disco but i'm pretty sure the search was configured to be recurse in 'local' and that it would find result if you clear and type again
<seb128> trevinho, so it's not a config, just that when called from the shell overview it fails to query as it would when keyboard typing the same thing, maybe an init problem
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok this could be different
<Trevinho> in case do also an ubuntu bug so we can track it more
<seb128> Trevinho, don't worry about it for now, maybe I show you in Malta. That's not a priority but I don't think it should be dismissed on the cover of settings/configs
<seb128> k
<didrocks> hum, the Shell changed }, to } again :/
<didrocks> rebasing is a PITA
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> enough for today anyway, let's continue this tomorrow
<didrocks> bye bye!
<Trevinho> seb128: can you please approve the disco request for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1772811 (since we track it in bionic, but we need to release a change on disco too first, coming with next upstream). So, just to remember...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1772811 in OEM Priority Project "different behaviors for switch display mode between xenial and bionic" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> done marco
<willcooke> I'd forgotten how slow FDE via LVM is
<xnox> is your VM set to use unsafe io?
<willcooke> it's a real machine
<willcooke> it's the haunted laptop
 * willcooke RIMs and reboots
<willcooke> woot, another ISO test works
<willcooke> and now the machine is up and running, it feels pretty smooth
<willcooke> that'll do for tonight
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> andyrock: is there a bug tracking when we can drop this patch: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-disk-utility/blob/debian/master/debian/patches/hide-snaps.patch ?
<seb128> jbicha, looks like that was fixed a while ago, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/commit/484104a7 so probably worth trying without the patch to see if those are still ignored correctly
<jbicha> ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-06
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> I can give some hands on iso testing, it's the one in pending, correct?
<jibel> didrocks, it's http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<didrocks> ok, already moved to current
 * didrocks does
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<jibel> Hi willcooke
<willcooke> ca va?
<Laney> lo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> jibel, do you know, is the lack of "drums" when the live session starts (I'm doing the screen reader iso test) a known/reported issue?
<willcooke> Ah, the drums are the signal for the installer starting, kk
 * Laney boops at didrocks 
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128 Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> moin seb128 & willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<Laney> vots up
<willcooke> jibel, where should this bug go:
<willcooke> I did the install with the screenreader
<willcooke> Before the install completed the screensaver kicked in, and so I was never told that the install finished.
<willcooke> Also there is no indication that I'm looking at the lock screen from the screenreader, so I just sat there for 10 mins not knowing what was going on
<willcooke> Is that a ubiquiuty bug?
<willcooke> Simple fix would be to disable the screensaver when the install is running perhaps?
<willcooke> (which I thought we did)
<Laney> that'd be a ubiquity bug, it's supposed to disable that stuff, so I'd file it there
<willcooke> Laney, thanks
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/tree/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py#n567
<Laney> don't think that is the right stuff to be using in shell
<Laney> org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 0 maybe
<willcooke> I'll try that
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> It's python3 and my print statements broke it
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> maybe just gsettings set that before you install
<willcooke> oh, nice idea
<willcooke> well, I've fixed it now, so lemme see both ways
<didrocks> willcooke: welcome to 2008, oh wait :)
<willcooke> didrocks, as far as I'm concerned, anything that happened after 1997 is rubbish
<didrocks> haha
<Laney> new labour
<didrocks> is that the correct time to mention ubuntu's creation date? :p
<willcooke> I stand by my decision
<willcooke> oh, my kids
<willcooke> meh
<didrocks> haha
<didrocks> … "I still stand by my decision"
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> indeed
<didrocks> hum, starcraft was 1998 though
<didrocks> maybe add this exception? ^
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> welp, my changes to the code didnt work, but I probably did it wrong.
<willcooke> I will try just setting that setting
<seb128> willcooke, screensaver or screenlock is your issue?
<willcooke> oh, right, screenlock
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> the screen goes blank, which is screensaver
<willcooke> then it's "locked"
<willcooke> so... both?
<seb128> willcooke, you can try to 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true'
<Laney> this is different from screen blanking
<willcooke> I did laney's suggestion of "org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 0" and so far that's working... just want to give it a few more mins
<seb128> well, blanking isn't an issue is it?
<seb128> imho it's fine if the screen goes in power saving over a long install
<Laney> that's what the code was doing previously
<seb128> as long as it resume fine/unlocked once you touch the match
<Laney> if you want to revisit that decision, fine
<seb128> *the mouse
<Laney> but it broke due to a bug
<Laney> not an intentional change
<willcooke> I will have to test, but.. the problem was that if the screen blanked then the screenreader stopped reading things
<willcooke> s/blanked/locked
<Laney> fine by me if seb128 wants to take over owning the fix
<willcooke> Happy that Laney's fix solves my problem
<seb128> IRC in train is not the best :/
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> seb128, L_aney's fix worked, testing your alternative now...
<seb128> Laney, willcooke, unsure what's the intend of that code was, but yeah fine with me either way making it work as it used to work or look at what's supposed to do/what makes sense and do that
<willcooke> my concern is that if the screen turns off then the screenreader will stop talking, and never tell me that the install finished
<seb128> yeah, that's possible, I don't know if having screen turning off stops the reading
<willcooke> k, with your change the lockscreen still came down and moving the mouse around gives no feedback at all
<willcooke> clicking does nothnig
<willcooke> so yeah, I think that's conclusive then
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/362788
<Laney> try that
<willcooke> How do I do that?  Just download and copy over the one which is on the USB stick?
<Laney> you should be able to hax0r that diff in from a live session
<Laney> and pro tip
<Laney> `gsettings monitor org.gnome.desktop.session' in a terminal will show you any changes to keys in there
<willcooke> ace!
<willcooke> thanks
<Laney> so you should see that do the thing straight after starting ubiquity
<willcooke> Laney, do I ninja the one in /rofs (which I assume is read only, so probably not) or /usr/lib/ubiquity/blah
<Laney> ya the second one
<willcooke> tas
<willcooke> ta
<Laney> if you get lucky it might even work to apply the patch
<willcooke> imma just over write it
<Laney> like "cd /usr/lib/ubiquity; GET https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/patch/?id=9017a4dfc3b7ded03dec0312231f0f89d7101871 | sudo patch -p1" or something
<Laney> don't forget the change to gsettings.py
<willcooke> ah right
<willcooke> # patch -p1 < screensaver.patch
<willcooke> patching file ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<willcooke> Hunk #1 succeeded at 585 (offset -2 lines).
<willcooke> Hunk #2 succeeded at 759 (offset -2 lines).
<willcooke> patching file ubiquity/gsettings.py
<willcooke> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/ubiquity#
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> you lucky thing
<willcooke> boom!  idle-delay: 0
 * Laney nods sagely
<Laney> probably too late for .2, but if you file a bug we can SRU that for the next one
<Laney> or we get lucky and .2 gets delayed ;-)
<Laney> also needs to be reviewed of course
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, thanks for the modemmanager update! You forgot to Cc Mathieu on the email though I looks like?
<seb128> tkamppeter, also it might make sense to open a bug on the Debian BTS or launchpad for the update, easier for comments/review?
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1814875
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1814875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screensaver is not disabled during install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> thanks!
<jibel> didrocks, I've something weird in a live session, it's like the chrome of the shell is missing, no background, no dock. Did you see that in a VM?
<jibel> I thought I did something wrong but it's the second time I see this
<didrocks> jibel: I didn't get that in vm at all, no chrome of the shell… like if it crashed?
<didrocks> a*
<jibel> not a crash because I've the top bar and it's reactive, I can click on the indicators for example
<didrocks> but it doesn't have any transparent background?
<didrocks> so it's there, but wrongly stacked?
<jibel> no
<jibel> no transparent bg
<jibel> there are JS errors in the journal: TypeError: monitor is null
<didrocks> ah :) could explain
<didrocks> I don't have that in my journal, so that's one difference
<willcooke> muhaha.  I used up the 50 MB of free data on the train wifi, and it has "limited my connection speed".  Jokes on them, IRC FTW!
<ricotz> hey, is webkit2gtk 2.22 likely to be backported to Xenial/16.04?
<mdeslaur> ricotz: can't, it needs a newer gcc
<ricotz> mdeslaur, ah I see
<doko> mdeslaur, ricotz: there is gcc-8 in bionic
<doko> ahh, xenial. that has gcc-mozilla
<ricotz> yeah, was about to mention the possible use of gcc-mozilla
<mdeslaur> it has gcc-mozilla, but it would need a newer libstdc too
<mdeslaur> and I don't know how to handle that
<mdeslaur> firefox has a big compatibility shim to be able to build with a newer gcc but run with an older library
<jbicha> upstream will bump other dependencies for webkit 2.26 (this September) since the 3-year Xenial clock is expiring https://trac.webkit.org/wiki/WebKitGTK/DependenciesPolicy
<xnox> hmmm... has anybody inherited libpam-freerdp in ubuntu?
<xnox> do we care about maintaining it still?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: "We support each Ubuntu LTS until one year after the release of the next Ubuntu LTS." didn't really turn out to be accurate anyway
<jbicha> there is the big "except for gcc" disclaimer :(
<mdeslaur> heh
<doko> mdeslaur: don't they support building with static libstdc++? do you really need a libstdc++ of a newer major GCC version?
<mdeslaur> doko: I don't know...it's a library too, what happens when something else loads it?
<mdeslaur> doko: wouldn't that be problematic?
<mdeslaur> someone would need to investigate this, but it's not high on our priority list
<willcooke> seb128, I asked ondra to plug his iPhone X in to a Bionic machine.  He didnt get the "Lockdown" error and could browse his phone, but not his photos.  Which is a strange problem, because it should either work or not work.  He's running a beta firmware though, so could be that usbdmux etc need updating to support the new version.  Trying to find a spare iphone while I'm in the office
<seb128> willcooke, thx for testing, and no it's not "either it works on not", browsing the photos and the "documents" section are different protocols/stacks
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> jibel, didrocks - thank you for the iso testing :)
<didrocks> yw!
<jibel> willcooke, tested on hw and vm, no real issue found
<willcooke> same
<willcooke> seb128, got an iphone 6 (that's what stef had) and it works
<willcooke> so I think it's new phones only
<jibel> quick q, when can a desktop system with autologin enabled be considered up ?
<willcooke> when the user session dbus service starts?
<willcooke> we could configure an app to auto start too?
<jibel> not sure about autostart, it starts very early
<Laney> like when org.gnome.Shell gets on the bus, or maybe an autostart with X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=Application?
<Laney> TFW you do a complex search-replace in vim and it works first time
<Laney> BAH
<Laney> I was like "yes, I should do <thing> before uploading glib"
<Laney> went to get a glass of water, came back, and now I can't remember what <thing> was
<didrocks> and you forgot about <thing>?
<didrocks> hehe, typical
<didrocks> sure it was *very* important
<didrocks> unsure if you can sleep before resolving this dangling pointer :p
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> 2am:  AHAHAH!  I remember.  I'll do that first thing in the morning...
<willcooke> 8am: hmmmmmmm
<Laney> haha
<Laney> i'm going to sleep with a notebook next to my head
<Laney> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS remembered
<Laney> (breaks on gnome-keyring, upload fixed version)
<didrocks> time to distract Laney
<Laney> dunno about putting a breaks on glib though, seems like something that might break upgrade calculation
 * Laney leaves it for now
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-07
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> lut didrocks & good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<jibel> Salut didrocks and seb128
<jibel> ça va?
<didrocks> ça va jibel, et toi ?
<jibel> bien bien
<bigon> are there any reasons why resolveconf support is disabled in networkmanager pkg in ubuntu?
<bigon> (bonjour :)
<bigon> This is (or was) causing issues when resolveconf pkg is installed
<willcooke> o/
<Trevinho> morning
<willcooke> hi Trevinho, how are you?
<willcooke> or more importantly, where are you
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning Laney, how goes?  I thought of you yesterday when I was in a lift.  There was an advert for a "Month by month allotment" book :)
<Laney> :D indeed I do have one of those
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> hey willcooke trevinho Laney
<willcooke> g'mornin' seb128
<Laney> https://www.allotment-garden.org/book/vegetable-growing-month-by-month/ that one
<willcooke> It was this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Allotment-Month-Grow-Fruit-Vegetables/dp/0241360005/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1549530550&sr=8-2&keywords=allotment+month
<Laney> yo seb128
<Laney> what's up?
<willcooke> only 7.99
<seb128> bigon, hey, p_itti turned it off in 2016 in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.4.2-2ubuntu4 unsure if the reason still stands though
<seb128> "Disable resolvconf support.
<seb128>     This is broken with DNS plugins other than "dnsmasq" -- it still writes
<seb128>     127.0.1.1 into resolvconf as a nameserver, but this does not exist any more and
<seb128>     will also shadow resolved's stub server on 127.0.0.53."
<willcooke> seb128, could that be related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1778946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778946 in ppp (Ubuntu) "No dns resolution after closing a vpn/pptp connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> willcooke, I guess it 'could' but I don't think it's likely to be related
<willcooke> nod
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Trevinho, Laney
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<seb128> jbicha, you are dealing with the e-d-s and gnome-desktop3 build issues I guess?
<jibel> jbicha, hi, you updated simple-scan 3.31.90-0ubuntu1 on Disco and it is now crashing on start. Could you have a look?
<jibel> unfortunately the crash fails to retrace
<jibel> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b48e52e2aafbdca0b27c2b4ca65d4e8405a6c99f
<seb128> jbicha, bug #1815025 also
<ubot5> bug 1815025 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus 3.31.90 : missing dependancies (Tracker)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815025
<seb128> "Nautilus 3.31.90 does not start without Tracker."
<Trevinho> oh willcooke sorry, didn't see it, was already in mutter lands :)
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> but physically I am in Sicily
<Trevinho> I just went closer to Malta in between things :)
<bigon> seb128: because a some times ago (2017?) removing resolvconf from the laptop of a coleague fixed dns issues with vpn. I'm asking again because I see somebody complaining on twitter about this
<Laney> thx seb128, I was just going to file that :>
<Laney> (org.gnome.Nautilus:7838): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 09:58:20.612: Settings schema 'org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files' is not installed
<Laney> hey didrocks too, sorry got distracted
<didrocks> nw!
<andyrock> good morning!
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128, good! I'm back to London. In the office atm
<andyrock> yesterday eurostar decided to move my train one hour before without notifying me :)
<didrocks> got that 3 years ago
<didrocks> welcome to the team!
<didrocks> (was a TGV though)
<jbicha> seb128: eds was just launchpad having trouble last night but yes I'm handling that transition
<seb128> jbicha, k, I saw that the armhf build was also missing in Debian so I though there might be an issue on that arch
<jbicha> the nautilus problem is because people aren't installing recommends so I'll make it a depends :|
<Laney> it should be a dependency if the application fails to start without it
<jbicha> I agree, I'm just explaining why I didn't see it before uploading
<Laney> ok then
<Laney> I don't disable recommends, so I wonder why I ended up without it
<seb128> you maybe installed the nautilus which added that recommends by some way that doesn't pull recommends in
<seb128> ?
<seb128> like dpkg -i from local builds when you worked on 3.30
<jbicha> specifically it's nautilus D> tracker R> tracker-miner-fs D> tracker-extract so I'll just add have nautilus depend on either tracke-miner-fs or tracker-extract
<seb128> or apt isn't installing those in all cases
<Laney> dunno
<jbicha> I guess we'll  do tracker-miner-fs to make it more likely that all the important tracker parts will be installed
<Laney> sudo apt install --fix-policy --install-recommends
<Laney> that gets quite a few things here :-o
<jbicha> jibel: robert_ancell is upstream for simple scan so maybe ping him? simple-scan runs fine for me here but I don't have a scanner. Does it crash for you?
<seb128> there is also a report upstream from someone who tried to build/start the current version on bionic and it fails to start too
<jibel> jbicha, yes it crashes
<jibel> I'm wondering if it's because some libs are stuck in proposed
<jbicha> I don't think I have proposed libs installed here really
<jibel> it doesn't crash if a scanner is not attached
<seb128> jibel, can you get a backtrace?
<jbicha> 🤣
<jibel> seb128, no, it fails to retrace
<seb128> jibel, use gdb luke
<jibel> saying I've out of date libs but the system is fully up to date
<jbicha> I've never heard of --fix-policy, is that even documented?
<Laney> dunno how I know it
<Laney> does it work without? maybe it's some ancient thing I think is required but isn't
<seb128> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=578020
<ubot5> Debian bug 578020 in apt "apt-get: --fix-policy not documented" [Wishlist,Open]
<Laney> that d-d-a post is probably where I learned the command
<jbicha> btw we have a new strict confinement simple-scan snap in the candidate channel that needs verification
<seb128> jbicha, btw the deb hits an invalid read in code that didn't change in ages, it's not impossible that it could be a vala bug
<seb128> Robert should have a look I guess
<willcooke> I think one of the reasons that simple scan was classic was so that it could pick up firmware
<willcooke> but that might have been fixed
<jbicha> didrocks: do you want to do your gnome-shell upload for the evolution-data-server transition?
<willcooke> I thought my ketle was broken, but luckily it's just the light
<willcooke> kettle
<Nafallo> willcooke: I think broken light counts, right? ;-)
<willcooke> It makes the water hot for tea. That's all that really matters :)
<jbicha> seb128: we need a bug subscriber for libnfs LP: #1746598 and I'm wondering whether it's ok to sync gvfs now or if the MIR needs more work first
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<seb128> jbicha, @subscribe, done
<seb128> jbicha, "- It has dozens of tests, but I didn't see any of them be called during build" ... I wonder if that should be resolved before promoting
<jbicha> the bug description says we use autopkgtests? so I filed Debian bug 921578
<ubot5> Debian bug 921578 in src:libnfs "libnfs: autopkgtest failures on Ubuntu" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/921578
<jbicha> there is a patch to skip some tests so maybe it just needs extending but I thought I'd rather have the maintainer decide on that
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> but yeah, if the autopkgtest are failing it's not nice
<ricotz> oh, the shrinking terminal window bug is back
<ricotz> jbicha, is there a report for the simple-scan crash?
<jbicha> ricotz: does the terminal bug go away if you use   gsettings set org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Settings headerbar false  and then restart your terminal?
<ricotz> jbicha, can't this on this machine, will try on another one
<jbicha> I guess https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/simple-scan/issues/88
<gitbot> GNOME issue 88 in simple-scan "[+6,59s] CRITICAL: g_object_ref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" [Opened]
<ricotz> I see, not that useful without a trace
<jbicha> jibel: ^
<ricotz> nice, a typo (missing ">") in the german translation of simple-scane
<ricotz> leading to gtk criticals
<ricotz> jbicha, without using the headerbar it doesn't shrink
<jbicha> ricotz: could you report that upstream? note that upstream doesn't enable the headerbar by default (I imagine most distros will override that), fmuellner was the one who implemented it
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-terminal/issues/44
<gitbot> GNOME issue 44 in gnome-terminal "Implement header bar" [Opened]
<ricotz> jbicha, I attached a backtrace for the simple-scan crash
<didrocks> jbicha: Trevinho is handling the update, it's complex and can break d2d
<jbicha> didrocks: I wasn't talking about 3.31.90, I was talking about your unreleased changes in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<jbicha> yes I'm aware that he is handling mutter/gnome-shell 3.31
<didrocks> jbicha: if you tested with new e-d-s, feel free to upload, the patches changes I made are fine
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<ricotz> jbicha, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/simple-scan/issues/79
<gitbot> GNOME issue 79 in simple-scan "Segfault after scanner detection" [Opened]
<jbicha> thank you
<Laney> ricotz: that loop is different from just copying the list? where does the copy happen?
<Laney> of the device I mean
<ricotz> Laney, the copy/ref is handled by vala while the element of the list are owned
<Laney> k, I don't find it that obvious when reading that code
<Laney> but thanks :>
<ricotz> unfortunately there is no syntax to access the copy/ref function to pass it to e.g. copy_deep
<Laney> what's up with prepend/reverse?
<ricotz> it is faster than append
<ricotz> but I guess it doesnt matter for such a short list
<Laney> you can keep track of the end of the list to append to
<Laney> anyway, micro nitpicking :P
<mpt> andyrock, hi, I updated the Livepatch design with the offline behaviour and other details. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=229&rev1=228>
<andyrock> mpt: thx
<jbicha> seb128: bug subscriber for gsound LP: #1815095 please, needed for gnome-control-center
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1815095 in gsound (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gsound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815095
<jbicha> that dependency addition landed yesterday! but it's a small library so hopefully won't be too much of a problem
<jbicha> also, the gnome-remote-desktop and pipewire MIRs need bug subscribers, but those MIRs may take a while
<kenvandine> anyone available to help debug a gtk build failure in my build snap?
<kenvandine> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/409920345/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_bionic_i386_gnome-3-28-1804-sdk-master_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kenvandine> i've disabled parallel builds and had the same results
<kenvandine> so not that
<kenvandine> if i drop to a shell in multipass after it fails and run make in parts/gtk/build it builds fine
<kenvandine> Laney: ^^ maybe you have ideas?
<jbicha> kenvandine: can you post your yaml link?
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-3-28-1804-sdk/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml#L299
<Laney> kenvandine: not sure, but signal 11 is a segfaul
<Laney> e
<Laney> t
<Laney> did anything get updated?
<kenvandine> it has been failing since early january
<kenvandine> not sure what's changed
<Laney> can you get a bt?
<kenvandine> it only fails inside of snapcraft though
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> if i drop to a shell and run make it builds :/
<kenvandine> only fails in the snapcraft build
<Laney> maybe install systemd-coredump or something and see if coredumpctl gets it?
<kenvandine> a royal pita to debug
<kenvandine> ok, i'll add that as a build package
<Laney> dunno if that'll work
<kenvandine> i can't think of any other way to get it in there
<seb128> jbicha, k for gsound
<seb128> jbicha, let me think about the pipewire one, I don't think we know much about that component and on if we want to maintain it, though I guess we will have to at some point
<jbicha> I understand. I only mentioned it today since I was mentioning the other MIR bugs
<seb128> k
<seb128> @gsound done
<seb128> btw do you know about the boost option from didrocks if that's in, if not maybe ask Robert to rewrite that patch since he did the panel refactoring :)
<jbicha> oh, that's not in, it's a very simple sound panel
<jbicha> simpler than I expected
<jbicha> https://bicha.net/i/gnome-control-center-3-31-90-sound.png
<didrocks> especially as there was some design from aday at the time
<didrocks> for the boost
<didrocks> I don't think we should regress in uploading without it
<seb128> jbicha, k, well please don't upload the new version without that patch, get Robert to fix it if needed
<jbicha> sure
<willcooke> night all.  See you in Malta
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-08
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Laney> HEY HEY!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey Laney
<oSoMoN> heyhey Laney, salut didrocks
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN, how's it going?
<oSoMoN> I had a very good time on the ski slopes :) how are you?
<Laney> oh yes! great
<Laney> yesterday some friends were telling me about their trip which they did last week
<Laney> black runs sound scary :'(
<Laney> I'm alright, was quite tired this morning though so I slept in verrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late
<Laney> which was a good idea
<Laney> it's pretty dark outside, think it's going to rain
<didrocks> Laney: good good, already HOing with j_ibel and talking about curtin and such :p
<didrocks> you?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: happy that you enjoy your time skying!
<Laney> good old curtin
<seb128> good morning (from the tram) desktopers!
<seb128> jbicha, you saw that gnome-desktop failed to build right?
<Laney> moin seb128
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> & back from co-working space
<Trevinho> Laney: c'mon black slopes are THE FUN :)
<Trevinho> well, if they're in good conditions.
<Laney> NO
 * Laney hides under the bed
<Trevinho> Laney: the day we'll do the snow sprint, you'll hug me and ask forgive!
<Laney> Trevinho: i'll ask you to take me to some nice rocks to climb instead :>
<Trevinho> icy rocks
<Trevinho> how can be that feel you safer?! :o
<Laney> oooh never done that
<Laney> basically going up is good, going down is bad
<Trevinho> I'd love to try hike icy falls, but I guess I have not the preparation for :/
<Trevinho> also, pictures are nicer from far away than when you're doing it :-D
<Laney> :P
<Laney> I'd guess you can get people to take you in a safe way
<Trevinho> ok, so we need this rewrite for dash to dock... https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/881
<gitbot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 881 in dash-to-dock "Rewrite code to use modern ES6 code and remove Lang features" [Open]
<Trevinho> andyrock: ^
<andyrock> Trevinho: I'll take a look in the afternoon
<Trevinho> I've emailed upstream yesterday too but no reply so far
<jbicha> seb128: yes, it's on my list
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> (gnome-desktop3), it built here before I uploaded
<seb128> jbicha, should we sync cheese?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> jbicha, also webkit2gtk?
<jbicha> mmm, maybe better to wait on webkit until the next point release
<seb128> k
<jbicha> we also want LP: #1811824 for webkit although we can use ENABLE_BUBBLEWRAP_SANDBOX=OFF temporarily (the Debian experimental version does that because the package wasn't in Debian as of the last upload)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1811824 in xdg-dbus-proxy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-dbus-proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811824
<Trevinho> oh this is a nice one https://wiki.gnome.org/Hackfests/ParentalAndMetered2019 great that Laney is going
<jbicha> URL sounds a bit like a concert name
<Laney> \m/
<Trevinho> it's even true that these days I've basically unlimited 4g in tethering but it's not always the case when travelling
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, could you land https://code.launchpad.net/%7Erobert-ancell/libunity/update-deprecation-tags/+merge/353363
<Trevinho> ricotz, created https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3641 but need to someone else for publishing
<ricotz> Trevinho, I guess I have not the rights to do that?
<ricotz> this doesnt look good https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3641/+packages
<Trevinho> ricotz: if you can upload you can
<ricotz> I can't upload
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::python3 can you resubmit a followup MP maybe?
<ricotz> Trevinho, I guess it is just missing dh-python
<Trevinho> ricotz: so it seems
<ricotz> Trevinho, this will take some time, there are actual syntax errors
<ricotz> Trevinho, ok, I am not really comfortable with fixing those syntax issues
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-02-09
<mitya57> Trevinho: I wanted to convert lp:compiz to Git, but LP does not allow me to push to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/compiz. Can you please convert it yourself (like you did for unity), or change project maintainer to ~compiz-team?
<ejat> hi , is there any timeline for this https://trello.com/c/VCJXTSpR/205-libreoffice-620-in-disco
<ejat> or when will libreoffice 6.2 will be in repository?
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-03
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> \o
<marcustomlinson> how you didrocks?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: feeling better, thanks! And you?
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: yeah not bad thanks, as good as one can be on Monday. Got over my cold thankfully
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, how's life?
<didrocks> that’s what week-ends are for: getting sick and then better for a week of work :p
<didrocks> (same rule applies to holidays)
<duflu> marcustomlinson, alright I guess. Just reinstalling focal after breaking it :/
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va ?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> duflu: bleh
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm well thanks, cold over so that good. you?
<didrocks> seb128: mieux, mais le week-enhd n’a pas été très fun :( et toi, ce FOSDEM ?
<seb128> didrocks, sympa de voir du monde, mais sinon l'évenement moi c'est bof, trop de monde/bousculade, pas moyen d'accéders aux présentations, etc, comme d'hab :)
<marcustomlinson> hmm, can a package in main Build-Depends on a package in universe?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm fine, a bit tired from fosdem w.e/got another small cold (on friday, so not due to the w.e) and having a sick child at home today
<seb128> marcustomlinson, yes
<didrocks> seb128: le FOSDEM quoi :p
<seb128> marcustomlinson, it it doesn't result on a runtime depends
<seb128> didrocks, oui :p
<marcustomlinson> I'm trying to understand: "libreoffice-core/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libqrcodegencpp1 (>= 1.2.1)"
<marcustomlinson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#nspr
<marcustomlinson> libqrcodegencpp-dev was added as a Build-Depends
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: libqrcodegencpp1 is in universe
<didrocks> while libreoffice-corelibreoffice-core is in main
<didrocks> and so, you can’t dep from a package in main on something in universe
<marcustomlinson> but I only added a Build-Depends
<didrocks> the binary package links against it
<marcustomlinson> hmm
<seb128> marcustomlinson, if you use a lib you depends on it :)
<didrocks> if you ldd the binaries/libs in libreoffice-core
<seb128> otherwise ldd would be sad
<didrocks> you probably have a dep on it
<seb128> what didrocks is saying :)
<marcustomlinson> yeah makes sense now
<marcustomlinson> sigh
<marcustomlinson> sorry to hear about your child seb128 :(
<seb128> marcustomlinson, thx, it's minor, just a small stomach bug, he's better today but lack energy so he's staying here and resting
<Laney> moin
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson didrocks
<Laney> didrocks: mised you this weekend :(
<Laney> missed*
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> Laney: I missed you as well :(
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? not too tired from the w.e/getting back late yesterday?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I'm ok, but yeah probably could have done with more resting time
<Laney> what about you? ok trip back?
<seb128> yeah, trip back was easy (and train is the best :)
<seb128> I'm a bit tired from the w.e but it's fine, was worth it :)
<Laney> :>
<Laney> how did g-i migrate? :(
 * duflu nods
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/gobject-introspection/focal/amd64
<Laney> That top test run there
<Laney> Steve re-triggered the test and asked it to use everything from focal-proposed
<Laney> So it got the new python3-defaults, which made the test pass
<Laney> And then it migrated *without* that new package because that's what happens
 * duflu nods again
<Laney> result: broken package in focal
<duflu> bug 1861556
<ubot5> bug 1861556 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "g-ir-scanner doesn't work (so can't build gnome packages any more)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861556
<Laney> right
<Laney> I wanted to know how that happened
<Laney> because it was indeed caught by the testing
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<Wimpress> Looks like some of you had a good weekend :-)
<marcustomlinson> morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<seb128> Laney, that's an annoying proposed-migration issue than adding triggers on proposed packages doesn't create migration-bindings with those :/
<Laney> Sure, but that is how it is I'm afraid
<Laney> and I don't know about you but I don't even know how you'd do that with all-proposed really
<Laney> parse the logs or something?
<Laney> make autopkgtest output the dpkg state at the end and synthesise dependencies on everything in there that is in proposed
<seb128> all-proposed should be banned imho
<seb128> it's a lazy way to not have to figure out what packages you need and try with those...
<Laney> don't particularly disagree
<Laney> people who run complex transitions find it to be useful
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to point out to Steve that this retry with all-proposed was not a good idea and has been leading to a regression in focal?
<Laney> probably if it wasn't available then better tooling would have been developed
<seb128> right
<Laney> ah, how rude, hi Wimpress
<Laney> Wonder if this is going to work...
<Laney> I hacked this silo to build without focal-proposed: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3909/+packages
<Laney> will copy it to the archive now and hopefully it'll migrate and fix the g-i in focal
<GunnarHj> Hey seb128!
<GunnarHj> seb128: As regards bug #1861481, do you think we can special case the live session and stop lightdm from setting LANGUAGE there? If so, do you know of a proper way to test whether we are in a live session?
<ubot5> bug 1861481 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "language-options causes live CD sessions to be untranslated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861481
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I don't know offhand how to test that we are on the a live session sorry
<seb128> I will have a look
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm unsure to understand the logic at all there though, why do we limit the locales to be used to he availability of langpacks?
<doko> seb128: this is a severe issue in gobject-introspection, the very same will happen in debian without any all-proposed=1. fix the dependencies
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, the reason was to create a sensible list of options for setting language via the GUI, where each option really represents a language. I.e. as opposed to listing every generated locale, which might result in a lot of non-sensible options for e.g. Englisth, Spanish, or Arabic. But we didn't consider the live session at the time...
<GunnarHj> seb128: A hackish way to test for live session might be to check if the user is "ubuntu".
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me poke a bit, using the username seems suboptimal, it's likely than 'ubuntu' is being picked for test installs, public accounts, etc
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, agreed. Would be great if you could figure out a more proper way.
<seb128> doko, right, L_aney uploaded a fix for that, still the tests caught the regressions and someone decided it was a good idea to overide those results by trying with all-proposed, which resulted in the buggy version to migrate to focal
<seb128> doko, I think we can agree that force migrating broken component isn't right?
<doko> seb128: I'll reserve the next math/science migrations for you, and then you can decide again, ok?
<seb128> doko, sounds good
<seb128> better than force migrating buggy components :-)
<ricotz> hey desktoppers
<ricotz> seb128, would you have time for exiv2 https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/sponsoring/ and syncing gexiv2 ?
<seb128> ricotz, hum, that includes a soname change/transition, we should perhaps wait for the python-default one to clear off first?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, so back to your component mismatch, you either need to rebuild libreoffice without that lib or to MIR it ... MIR might take a bit, I would recommend to unblock by removing the build-depends for now (I guess it's an optional one right?)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yes I've been on it
<seb128> marcustomlinson, also usually it's a good habit to list new (build-)depends in the changelog, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.4.0-0ubuntu1 seems a bit minimalist
<marcustomlinson> it's an import from Debian, all changelog entries from Debian imported too
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, sure
<seb128> marcustomlinson, whoever do the dpkg-buildpackage -S should include -v<previous changelog version which was in ubuntu> so the .changes includes those changelog entries you imported as well
<seb128> marcustomlinson, e.g -v6.3.4-0ubuntu1
<marcustomlinson> ok thanks
<seb128> thank *you*
<seb128> sorry for nitpicking, I was just trying to find the reference to the new depends :p
<seb128> I didn't see it in the debian changelog on salsa and the diff on launchpad is 200M+ which firefox didn't really enjoy trying to display :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: the dep is optional, I'm just building in a ppa to make sure I didn't break anything before i do another uploade
<Laney> if it's merging with Debian too, the usual practice is to append 'ubuntu1' to their version string
<Laney> so 1:6.4.0-1 plus ubuntu changes -> 1:6.4.0-1ubuntu1
<Laney> here endeth the packaging seminar
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks :)
<Laney> ahoy hellsworth
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: ricotz did something happen to my write access to https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap ?
<hellsworth> it seems that i can no longer use git+ssh://hellsworth@git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-snap to fetch or push
<hellsworth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CsWrN355Tr/
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: don't know, you're still an admin member
<hellsworth> the only thing i can think of is that i added an ssh key to my launchpad and then cloned this repo from that system (which cloned fine) but now i can't fetch/push from any system
<seb128> git remote -v ?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: ok so I've lost the ability to push too
<seb128> could be a launchpad problem, ask on #launchpad?
<hellsworth> ah ok thanks for testing that marcustomlinson
<hellsworth> i'll go ask in #launchpad :)
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: Laney just asked
<hellsworth> ah ok i just joined #launchpad so missed it
<marcustomlinson> seb128: this is known right? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/463362182/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A6.4.0-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<marcustomlinson> Depends: gobject-introspection (>= 1.32.0) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> I didn't poke at it, it's a bit weird
<marcustomlinson> was some discussion about g-i broken this morning
<seb128> Laney, ^ did building that update out of proposed make it uninstallable in proposed?
<marcustomlinson> oh sorry, misread your response
<seb128> the update also got bitten gcc b0rkage on s390x
<seb128> which failed all the autopkgtests
<seb128> marcustomlinson, but basically not your/libreoffice's problem
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<seb128> it's installable for me with proposed enabled though, weird
<Laney> Wouldn't have expected it to
<Laney> Poor old s390x though, that's annoying
<Laney> have to retry those with the newer gcc-9 or?
<Laney> looks like that works
<Laney> arm64 too
<seb128> great
<seb128> do you have any smart way/script for helping with such situations?
<Laney> maybe stop doing those retries please seb128
<seb128> or just going through clicky click
<Laney> retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<seb128> Laney, yeah, sorry, I did like 5 and noticed someone did
<seb128> and closed my tabs/browser
<Laney> thx
<Laney> they need the extra trigger on gcc-9
<seb128> right, I also noticed the recent green results had that
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> thx also for the r-a-r hint, I will check out this one :)
<Laney> there's a hint in the --help about how to use it with scripts
<seb128> thx
<seb128> on that note, dinner time, have a nice evening desktopers!
<seb128> marcustomlinson, the build-depends not installable for libreoffice looks like it could have to do with the boost changes xnox started uploading
<Laney> it's likely g-i is not installable in focal-proposed too since it depends on python3 << 3.8 and python3 will be 3.8
<Laney> will try to get it moved over and re-uploaded tonight
<seb128> right
<marcustomlinson> Ok cool thanks seb128 and Laney
<xnox> i should be up to libreoffice soon.
<xnox> boost deps should be mostly okish, since both old and new boost exist in the release pocket
<Laney> looks like g-i according to chdist anyway
<Laney>  gobject-introspection : Depends: python3 (< 3.8) but 3.8.0-3 is to be installed
<Laney> maybe I should consider force-skiptest if it is heading towards the right conclusion after excuses refreshes next time
<xnox> Laney:  your build of gobject-introspection looks borked on arm64....
<xnox> Laney:  maybe we should just build it in focal-proposed proper and deal with migrating it?
<doko> it's so conviniant if you can convince yourself ...
<Laney> please :(
<Laney> i'm trying to help you unbreak focal-proposed, can leave it if you want
<Laney> xnox: just the known gcc-9 borkage I think
<doko> is desktop not subscribed to gobject-introspection by intent?
<xnox> Laney:  ah, ok!
<xnox> in that case it is alright to go in.
<xnox> Laney:  i think it is best to force migrate it; and get a rebuild against 3.8 in focal-proposed sooner.
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, it would make sense to do a more meaningful upload of libreoffice (given its buildtime)
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, pushed the proper way using internal qrcodegen
<doko> why not using the external one?
<ricotz> not my decision
<ricotz> there are still several library which would require a MIR and therefore the internal ones are used
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-04
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and didrocks
<duflu> and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<jibel> Hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> hey jibel
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<seb128> Trevinho, jamesh, oSoMoN, weekly discourse summary!
<jamesh> thanks for the reminder
<seb128> np :)
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> jamesh,  weekly reminder aside, how are you doing? ;)
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, OK. I can build things again, thanks to Laney. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good thx!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> I hope you didn't waste too much time after uninstalling your systems with proposed
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<jamesh> seb128: good.  It feels like I've almost got a branch I started 1.5 years ago unblocked, and should be able to progress and get it landed
<jamesh> I've also been experimenting with home brewing kombucha: started with a bottle from the supermarket, and have a decent culture growing after a bit over a week
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> jamesh, ah, nice for the branch, is that for dbus activation?
<jamesh> seb128: this is daemons running under the user mode instance of systemd, which is a prerequisite for dbus activation
<seb128> jamesh, I didn't know about kombucha, I just googled it, sounds interesting as a drink :p
<seb128> jamesh, ah! is that going in the snap source or is that a new component?
<jamesh> seb128: part of snapd.  This is a prereq for dbus activation on the session bus, since they want to be able to control lifetime of long running services
<duflu> seb128, it cost me an hour or two to rebuild the focal system from scratch. Just kept the same home
<jamesh> e.g. kill service on snap removal, maybe restart on upgrade, etc
<jamesh> for the kombucha, I started with a 300mL bottle from the store plus ~ 2 L of extra tea, and have culture about 2 mm thick floating on the top after a week
<seb128> duflu, k, sorry that focal failed you that well, good to see that it got sorted out quickly at the end though
<seb128> jamesh, I wonder if we can find kombucha here, I never saw the name before
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> is it popular in Australia?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good thanks, you?
<jamesh> seb128: I think it is growing in popularity as an import of US culture (TV, social media, etc).  There are a few brands distributed in the big supermarkets
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good thanks!
<marcustomlinson> hey jamesh long time
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: you well?
<jamesh> yep.  No bush fires in sight :-)
<marcustomlinson> good to hear
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, how's it going?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, so so. You?
<marcustomlinson> I guess a notch above so so
<marcustomlinson> why only so so?
<marcustomlinson> tuesday blues?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, just reiterating old branches to satisfy upstream blues
<marcustomlinson> ah those blues :P
<marcustomlinson> well good luck man
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu seb128
<oSoMoN> seb128, done, and sorry for the late update
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey, no worry, thx!
<seb128> oSoMoN, how are you? made it back without issue? how is the baby/cold going?
<oSoMoN> seb128, travelling back was uneventful, and the cold is not fully gone but everyone feels much better, so things are going in the right direction
<seb128> improvement :)
<Laney> seb128: doing alright
<Laney> want spring now, bored of cold
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> spring would be nice! I saw the news on TV yesterday about south of France and how they have like 23°C atm
 * seb128 wants that
<seb128> it's freezing cold here this morning (would be better without the wind...)
<Laney> 😱
<marcustomlinson> the wind is a grumpy old bastard
<Laney> first couple of daffodils have come up in the garden though
<Laney> going in the right direction
<duflu> Ugh, we hit 43 or 44 today depending which suburb you are in
<Laney> eek
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, marcustomlinson
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<didrocks> it was 19°C yesterday here
<didrocks> hey ricotz
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN didrocks seb128 marcustomlinson duflu
<ricotz> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<Laney> moin ricotz
<seb128> did GNOME changed their process/started to stop building release tarballs?
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> no
<Laney> lots missing?
<seb128> https://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/file-roller/3.35/ doesn't have .90 which we have/jbicha uploaded to Debian
<seb128> same for https://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/nautilus/3.35/ but .90 was tagged on friday
<seb128> same https://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-control-center/3.35/ (where
<seb128> .90 was uploaded by Robert o focal)
<seb128> or maybe just that ftp is outdated and I'm looking at the wrong place?
<ricotz> https://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-control-center/3.35/gnome-control-center-3.35.90.tar.xz
<seb128> that's a "yes" to my previous question :)
<Laney> indeed, that server is the one linked from the ftp mails I think
<Laney> I'm not sure that ftp.gnome.org is meant to be out of date though
<Laney> would suggest asking in #sysadmin
<seb128> right, just saw that, I've been using ftp.gnome.org for ever ... I will ask there
<ricotz> Your tarball will appear in the following location on ftp.gnome.org:
<ricotz>   https://download.gnome.org/sources/vala/0.47/
<ricotz> haha ^
<ricotz> output of "ftpadmin install ..."
<seb128> I've asked on #sysadmin, let's see
<Laney> covering all bases :>
<seb128> <av> seb128, you should *not* use anything that is not download.gnome.org
<seb128> <av> ftp.gnome.org is not maintained by GNOME and left as is for backwards compatility
<seb128>  compatibility even
<seb128> k, that's clear
<Laney> TIL
 * seb128 updates his bookmarks (& versions' source)
<red_p1xel> Hello, I need help. There were issues with drivers of video adapter [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]. After the system upgrade I have incorrect screen resolution. I can't set this because `nvidia-driver-390` does not work properly. How I can resolve this problem?
<didrocks> cking: hey! Small question around a zfs patch. We are hit by bug https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/9381 which prevents us to list any history in the grub menu. We saw 2 patches that entered 0.8.3 and in particular https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/commit/5a1bf9e8b17f8414d7bd30a833d4d2a26a1851a6. This one is in the 0.8.3-1ubuntu1. However, picking it from -proposed doesn’t work. I
<gitbot> zfsonlinux issue 9381 in zfs "Automount fails when accessing snapshots for root filesystem" [Type: Defect, Closed]
<didrocks> wonder as we don’t use a dkms module but a regular module if you copy the code to ther kernel and we need a newer kernel as well?
<didrocks> (my guess and hope is that we are still running our tests with the old kernel having the unpatched zfs module copy)
<didrocks> cking: ok, got it. Installed new kernel from -proposed which was built against the new zfs version and we can now see the snapshots content on root :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<kenvandine> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN and kenvandine :)
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth and kenvandine
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson !
<didrocks> seb128: mind subscribing desktop-packages to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjpeg2?
<seb128> didrocks, ah, movement there after years, are we the only ones needing it? (just wonder if it needs to fall on us only)
<seb128> also meeting time
<didrocks> seb128: apparently, we are the only ones, indeed
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  4 14:31:20 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), heather, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney (out), marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<hellsworth> o/
<oSoMoN>        \o
<marcustomlinson> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<didrocks> hey again
<kenvandine> \o
<seb128> good, seems like we have quite some people around :)
<seb128> let's get started then
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> only n-m there than we still didn't sort out
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: rls-dd-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> no d!
<hellsworth> oh right!
<seb128> oh, uh, indeed
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: rls-ee-bug
<seb128> thx :)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> n-m is the only unassigned which isn't fix commited
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1861481	
<ubot5> bug 1861481 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "language-options causes live CD sessions to be untranslated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861481
<seb128> that's a bug leading to the live session not showing translated on some flavors with some locales
<seb128> I would vote -1 for rls tracking since it's not impacting Ubuntu Desktop itself and only live session/with some locales
<Laney> doesn't seem rls for our team but you tagged it so maybe can explain why
<seb128> Gunnar is looking at it and hopefully he gets it fixed though
<Laney> nod
<seb128> I think I did that at fosdem because I didn't read properly and though at the time it impact out live session :p
<seb128> sorry for the noise
<seb128> tagging -notfixing now
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that seems buggy?
<marcustomlinson> hmm
<marcustomlinson> yeah looks odd
<Laney> no bugs \o/
<seb128> haha
<seb128> I will ping Brian about it, but let's skip that one for now then
<seb128> #topic champagne bugs?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: champagne bugs?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=champagne&orderby=-id&start=0
<seb128> it's still unclear to me how those are supposed to be handled and I feel like that needs to be sorted out before we team review them
<seb128> I've also tried to at least triage them as them come during the week
<Wimpress> o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<seb128> Wimpress, do you want to weight in about the champagne bugs thing?
<seb128> unsure what we are expected to be doing there
<seb128> should we review our set only as we do for other bugs?
<seb128> is the goal to triage and milestone/discard as we do for rls?
<Wimpress> Well, this is new ground. So I think we get to decide how we process this stuff.
<Laney> I made a proposal in an email but didn't get any feedback on it.
<Wimpress> I think it would be good to update which packages are affecvted if that information is not correct.
<Wimpress> Oh!
 * Wimpress looks at email...
<Laney> It'll probably be buried
<seb128> let's do that post meeting? doesn't feel like something we should block the team on atm
<Laney> But it's basically to treat it like rls-ff-incoming
<Laney> (1) we already have a process to handle that, and (2) it means the bugs go to the right teams
<Laney> yes good idea
<seb128> also as said I triaged the curent list so we don't really have a backlog to deal with, unless we want to do +1/-1 voting
<Wimpress> +1 on Laney's proposal
<marcustomlinson> +1
<hellsworth> +1
<oSoMoN> +1
<Wimpress> Perhaps tag as rls-ff-incoming as appropriate too
<seb128> good, let's follow up with Brian/other teams then
<Wimpress> Yep
<didrocks> seems we are voting, so +1 :p
<seb128> Wimpress, let's discuss it in our hangout a bit later?
<Laney> I was thinking modify the report to look at that tag
<Laney> yes ok
<Wimpress> OK
<seb128> k, sounds like enough for the topic for now then
<seb128> thx
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> those LP lists of bugs aren't the best - the script's view is nicer I think
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, want to do that one this week or should I do it again since I've been keeping an eye on things recently?
<Laney> seb128: probably you have a better view on this atm
<seb128> k
<Laney> I just know that python3 is screwing everything this time
<Laney> archive breakage of the week
<seb128> so lot of python3-defaults blocked items there
<Wimpress> Do we need any additional info from other teams to unblock that stuff Laney?
<seb128> a stack of gobject-introspection issues that are going to clear off now that L_aney landed a fixed version and that gcc has been fixed (need retries with right triggers which I'm doing)
<seb128> tjaalton, are we making any progress on openscad/s390x?
<seb128> I debugged the network-manager one and upstream has a PR fix up for review which I tested/is working so I expect that to clear off this week
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: wasn't a new libreoffice uploaded to proposed?
<seb128> e-d-s regressed on i386 due to an upload not pushed that got reverted, will be fixed
<marcustomlinson> libreoffice had an out-of-space issue crop up during the python3.8 rebuild that's fixed now AND looks like yesterdays build issue with g-i is fixed too, so hopefully that'll unblock a bit
<seb128> and I think that's basically it
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-02-04 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> any other topic?
<Laney> Wimpress: proposed? not in particular I don't think
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Wimpress> Nothing else from me.
<Wimpress> Just to say we had a catch up with the Yaru team last night.
<seb128> k, just a reminder that ff is approching then
<Wimpress> All good there.
<Wimpress> In shape for 20.04.
<Laney> planning a release soon?
<Wimpress> Need to merge some upstream changes, then I think so.
<Laney> speaking of
<seb128> it looks like we didn't land much feature work yet so probably a good time to increase focus on getting things lined up
<Laney> Trevinho: some gnome-shell/mutter verification still to do fyi
<seb128> Trevinho, and please start or 3.35.90 whenever you can
<Trevinho> ack
<seb128> I will do some of the apps/initial setup/etc in the next days
<tjaalton> seb128: no, I'm not able to launch a s390x instance on canonistack, filed an issue but it's still open
<seb128> Wimpress, ^ are you maybe able to raise priority of that RT in the queue?
<Trevinho> Laney: as per the SRU I'm waiting on feedback though (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845281/comments/18)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1845281 in mutter (Ubuntu Eoan) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in __GI_raise() from __GI_abort() from g_assertion_message() from g_assertion_message_expr() from meta_window_get_workspaces() [assertion failure "code should not be reached"]" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> tjaalton: Please forward me the RT details via email, and I'll see what I can do.
<seb128> Wimpress, thx
<seb128> ok, let's call it a wrap, those discussions can continue post meeting
<seb128> thanks team!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  4 14:58:30 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-02-04-14.31.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks
<didrocks> thx!
<tjaalton> Wimpress: it's #123981, is that enough?
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<seb128> Laney, speaking of SRU, the new glib/eoan SRU is still having unhappy i386 tests :-(
<didrocks> Wimpress: seb128: also, if you can get more detailed on a ETA on security review for zsys, that would be great. FF is approaching and no movement still
<tjaalton> seb128: but I think we should just badtest that one, s390x is the only big-endian arch we have
<seb128> didrocks, @openjpeg, looks like recent nagers have been for imagemagick which is a foundation package :)
<Wimpress> tjaalton: Thanks.
<Laney> Trevinho: don't wait forever, also it's OK if it's not a regression
<seb128> tjaalton, talk to Laney, he wanted to see some evidence/understanding of the problem before skipping the test
<tjaalton> seb128: I've pushed mesa 20.0-rc1 to experimental and enabled build-time tests, to see where they fail and how
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's not part of the MIR team to decide that, so I will let you and foundation discuss, but we need a team subscriber
<tjaalton> well, this should verify if llvmpipe tests fail on all BE archs
<seb128> didrocks, sure, I'm adding desktop for now, we can still trade/argue with them later
<didrocks> yep :p
<Wimpress> tjaalton: Have you spoken to xnox about s390?
<seb128> didrocks, done
<Wimpress> He maybe able to assist.
<didrocks> but ofc security review still, so not close to be done
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<Wimpress> didrocks: Has the zsys MIR review happened?
<didrocks> Wimpress: it was started said the card, but no result, no movement
<didrocks> on the security side
<didrocks> hence my request :p
<Wimpress> OK, added to my list of things to chase again.
<didrocks> thx
<tjaalton> Wimpress: yes
<didrocks> Wimpress: FTR, the security review was requested last August :p
<Wimpress> I know.
<Laney> seb128: will look into that i386 thing tomorrow probably
<Laney> forgot about it so thx for the reminder
<Laney> laney@nightingale> openssl s_client -connect appstream.ubuntu.com:443 </dev/null 2>|/dev/null | openssl x509 -text | grep -A 1 'Subject Alternative Name'                                                                         ~
<Laney>             X509v3 Subject Alternative Name:
<Laney>                 DNS:appstream.ubuntu.com
<Laney> can haz ssl
<Laney> IS gently spanked me for not having it set up
<diddledan> I see your SSL and raise you a TLS
<Laney> YOLO: FOMO: LMAO!
<diddledan> so, I managed to figure out what is happening with my stack overflow in Xorg, though not how to fix it or whether it is actually broken - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DFzpnysmfd/ `driBindContext` calls through to `dri2_drawable_get_buffers` which then calls Xorg's (not mesa's for some reason?) `dri2GetBuffersWithFormat` which then recalls
<diddledan> `driBindContext` (it thinks the context is changed by `DRI2GetBuffersWithFormat` so it tries to reset the context and recall `DRI2GetBuffersWithFormat`) and the recursion continues until stack overflow
<diddledan> tjaalton, possibly something you can help me with?
<diddledan> reference for the offending logic that causes the recursion: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/blob/master/glx/glxdri2.c#L710
<ricotz> seb128, I guess syncing gexiv2 is possible now
<tjaalton> diddledan: best to file upstream
<diddledan> thanks, tjaalton, I've filed it under Mesa, though I'm not sure whether it is Mesa or Xserver that the issue lies within: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/issues/2469
<gitbot> Mesa issue 2469 in mesa "Infinite recursion with xserver and Indirect GLX (specific to a single third-party library)" [Opened]
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know of an i386/budgie issue? Seems to be breaking the g-c-c autopkg tests.
<robert_ancell> aha, we don't seem to build for i386 g-c-c in focal, perhaps that's the issue.
<seb128> robert_ancell, ask vorlon about it, I think it's a valid one to declare invalid on i386
<seb128> but Steve is the one who knows how to handle those
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-05
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning ricotz and didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Nothing to complain about. You?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good thx
<Laney> moin
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu oSoMoN Wimpress
<oSoMoN> heyho Laney
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<Laney> seb128: doing good, although we came last in the pub quiz last night :(
<Laney> you?
<duflu> Laney, same crowd, different questions?
<seb128> :(
<seb128> well, can't win every time !
<seb128> I'm good :)
<Laney> duflu: indeed
 * duflu slips and accidentally fixes 3 bugs simultaneously
<duflu> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/949
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 949 in gnome-shell "iconGrid: Remove _paintVisible opacity tracking" [5. Icon Grid, 6. Performance, Opened]
<seb128> brb, changing location
<cpaelzer> tkamppeter: do I smell some irony in "Great, finally succeeded after 9 (!) years!" :-)
<Laney> looks like 2.62.4 fixes the i386 tests
<Laney> should just re-SRU that I guess
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> yo hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcus! i hope you're feeling better :)
<marcustomlinson> a little thanks
 * Laney nods hellsworth 
 * hellsworth curtsies at Laney
<seb128> Laney, sounds like another iteration :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: you should automatically get added to the USN refresh cards for libreoffice now
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: ^^
<marcustomlinson> thanks kenvandine
<hellsworth> \o/
<hellsworth> thanks :)
<kenvandine> diddledan: gtk2-common-themes is built for armhf and arm64 in the stable channel now
<amurray> hey desktoppers - is it normal for gnome-software to periodically prompt for password to install updates with no user interaction (on focal)? Every morning about 30mins after powering on my machine I get (unprompted) a gnome-shell popup saying 'authentication is required to install software' and if I cancel it I notice a bunch of notifications from gnome-software about updates having been successfully install
<kenvandine> amurray: is it gnome-software or update-manager?
<kenvandine> we don't use gnome-software for updates
<amurray> kenvandine: gnome-software as far as I can tell https://imgur.com/a/stF4pfA
<amurray> this machine was upgraded from eoan (which was a fresh install) a couple weeks ago fwiw
<amurray> kenvandine: is this some gnome-software / snap integration or somesuch since one of the notifications mentioned gnome-firmware which I only have installed as a snap not the deb
<kenvandine> amurray: interesting
<kenvandine> and chromium there is a snap
<kenvandine> since the deb is no more
<amurray> I suspect some race condition between snapd refreshes and this plugin also wanting to do updates?
<kenvandine> recently the updates panel changed behavior a bit
<kenvandine> it now shows updates that can be applied to snaps
<kenvandine> in the past they were ignored in the UI
<kenvandine> however
<kenvandine> it shouldn't try to refresh them automatically
<kenvandine> snapd does that
<kenvandine> amurray: please file a bug against the gnome-software package
<amurray> kenvandine: no worries
<kenvandine> amurray: can you please ping a link to the bug to robert_ancell when you see him online?
<kenvandine> amurray: or just wait until he comes online and ping him
<kenvandine> i also just upgraded to focal yesterday, maybe i'll start seeing these notifications too
<ahayzen> kenvandine, seems that the snap gnome-software plugin should probably do whatever the packagekit plugin does to prevent automatic updates occurring, and maybe ubuntu should disable the "automatic updates" and/or "automatic update notifications" preferences if you aren't using them.
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i wonder if this would fix the issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/ahayzen/gnome-software/commit/0597be6f317a38aa64ac86280d7b05a1aa242a70 lets see what Robert thinks
<RAOF> Urgh, really, gnome-sofware? Your background process really needs to eat 700MB RSS?
<JanC> after what time?
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-06
<RAOF> About 2 days, apparently.
<RAOF> Although I've just restarted it under heaptrack and it's already up to 360M, which also seems a bit high for an always-running background service...
<ahayzen> i thought there was talk at one point about splitting the search provider from the GUI part of gnome-software so that it doesn't need to run all the time, but not sure what happened to that.  And gnome-software is normally the 1st or 2nd highest memory usage app for me on idle :-/
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm noticing this because I'm also trying to track down a slow leak in gnome-shell which results in it climbing above 1.5G RSS over the course of days.
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<duflu> and hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. Steady progress. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> nice to read that things are heading in the right direction :)
<seb128> I feel like I've a busy day ahead, we are leaving tomorrow morning early for one week of holidays, I've a busy todolist at work, then need to pack and I've a tennis match tonight!
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you? feeling better?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a fix for valabind to build with the new vala by any chance? I rebuilt gnome-builder/anjuta with the new soname yesterday but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/valabind/1.7.1-4build1 failed
<duflu> seb128, sounds busy
<seb128> duflu, indeed!
<ricotz> good morning
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128, had a rough night, hoping the doc can give me something today
<duflu> Morning ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I just pushed a fix for anjuta https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/anjuta/merge_requests/8
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 8 in anjuta "Support vala 0.48" [Opened]
<seb128> ricotz, also anjuta disabled vala support because the configure list of versions seem to stop at 0.46, probably need an autoreconf
<seb128> ricotz, thx, I will sponsor that one now :)
<ricotz> seb128, I can take a look at valabind
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> thx again!
<marcustomlinson> seb128: but at least I don't have to go into an office :P how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, so for anjuta you can cherry-pick the two commits of this MR
<seb128> ricotz, I didn't sync the new version yet because the current one is a valid candidate for migration and I didn't want to risk delaying again/being caught with other proposed issue. I will do the sync once the current one migrates
<ricotz> seb128, ack, thx
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> seb128, bien, et toi?
<seb128> oSoMoN, une journée bien chargée en perspective mais bien sinon :-)
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> seb128, ah oui en effet, je viens de lire le backlog, bon courage!
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson, duflu
<seb128> oSoMoN, merco :-)
<ricotz> seb128, the fix for valabind - https://github.com/radare/valabind/pull/53
<gitbot> radare issue (Pull request) 53 in valabind "Fix build with Vala 0.48" [Open]
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128, marcustomlinson, ricotz, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> ça va, et vous ? :)
<seb128> didrocks, ça va bien :)
<Laney> hiya
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you today?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128 and duflu!
<Laney> 😴 tired this morning
<Laney> 😪 ← that is called "sleepy face" ...
<Laney> 😫 and this one "tired face"
<seb128> lol
<Laney> didrocks: just saw your mail on the yaru release PR, if you want to handle the release that's fine by me - I just reviewed it quickly because clobran_o requested it, don't want to take any locks/ownership by doing that
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 🛏
<didrocks> Laney: no no, feel fee to handle it as you started to look at it. If I can free some time not testing it, so would be great as jibel and I are on some zfs regression breaking our grub menu :p
<Laney> /o\
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Cross graded my main workstation from Ubuntu MATE 19.10 to Ubuntu Focal last night.
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> Hi there duflu
<Wimpress> How's it going?
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how is the Ubuntu experience for you? ;-)
<sergiusens> hello desktopers, not pinging about bugs, but this one is for kenvandine's favorite application https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1862156 :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862156 in gedit (Ubuntu) "color contrast for yaml with default theme is unreadable" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey sergiusens! indeed looks a bit harsh on the eyes
<seb128> sergiusens, also you need to learn how to write champagne :)
<sergiusens> seb128: I probably do!
 * sergiusens needs to check on other bugs now
<seb128> sergiusens, bug #1859562 has the typo in the tag :)
<ubot5> bug 1859562 in polari (Ubuntu) "Polari doesn't join any chatroom. 'Join' button stays greyed-out (disabled)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859562
<sergiusens> seb128: words are hard!
<seb128> especially french words, right? ;)
<sergiusens> yes! this tag should have been sparkling-wine :-D
<sergiusens> only bugs coming from France can be tagged with champagne ;-)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> sergiusens, can you try if polari is still broken for you? I think it should be fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/1:5.16.5-1ubuntu1
<amurray> kenvandine: apologies for taking so long to file that bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1862158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1862158 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software tries to install snap updates in the background, causing unprompted polkit authentication for authorisation to install packages" [Undecided,New]
<amurray> i haven't seen robert online today but if I see him tomorrow I'll ping him too :)
<jamesh> for what it is worth, the client has control over whether snapd will trigger a polkit dialog
<jamesh> that could suppress the dialog, but wouldn't let the automatic update occur
<seb128> ricotz, thx for the fixes, vala migrated now
<seb128> amurray, he's off thursday/friday this week so I guess it's for next week, ahayzen had a candidate patch yesterday though
<seb128> amurray, https://gitlab.gnome.org/ahayzen/gnome-software/commit/0597be6f if you fancy giving that a try
<ahayzen[m]> seb128, btw I sent an email to Robert detailing that patch and the issue, so hopefully he'll see it next week.
<seb128> ahayzen[m], ah, good, thx. Maybe comment on the bug just mentioned on the channel?
<ahayzen[m]> Right, I'll do that in a bit :-)
<seb128> thx
<sergiusens> seb128: hah, adding a network crashed the shell
<seb128> sergiusens_, 'fun'
<sergiusens> seb128: well, hello from polari
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> good to see the fix is working
<sergiusens> seb128: yup, fwiw, I uploaded the apport crash and it seems to have happened when it was trying to populate the list of channels on Freenode
<seb128> sergiusens, do you have a bug number/crash ID for the report?
<sergiusens> seb128: apport just autoclosed after sending, so no... I do however have "/var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash"
<sergiusens> if that is of any use
<seb128> sergiusens, it might be on ' https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ID where ID is the content of file /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id '
<sergiusens> seb128: do they show up instantly? I only see a cups one I had from some days ago
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> wait a bit and try again?
<seb128> ortherwise you can always use ubuntu-bug on the .crash to submit to launchpad
<sergiusens> sounds good
<sergiusens> but, yeah, I will go to the polari report and confirm it is fixed
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> I'm dropping offline for 10 min or so, relocation for lunch but I still don't have an IRC proxy :/
<seb128> brb
<Wimpress> seb128: Ubuntu/GNOIMNE is good so far on my main workstation.
<Wimpress> But it is a computer I use very differently to my laptop.
<Wimpress> So, some tweak was required to make multi-monitor work as I would like.
<Wimpress> All monitors switch workspaces together for example.
<Wimpress> So extensions required for audio switching, since I have many audio interfaces.
<Wimpress> And Panel Indicators extension splits up the power/network/sound/date/user/notifications.
<Wimpress> And restore scroll wheel volume adjust on the sound indicator.
<Wimpress> And the Do not disturb extension is fab.
<seb128> Wimpress, quite a customized experience but good that you can do that and have it working according to your preferences!
<Wimpress> Indeed.
<Wimpress> I spent sometime carefully reviewing the available extensions.
<Wimpress> The ones I'm using a good quality and well maintained.
<Wimpress> But time will tell if they all play well together.
<Wimpress> I do have some other extension for hardware monitoring, because I'm a nerd like that.
<Wimpress> And most importantly, and Emoji picker 🤣
<popey> seb128: have you seen any recent bug reports on 18.04 about luks volumes being unmountable since a recent systemd / udev update?
<seb128> popey, I didn't
<popey> hm, okay, thanks.
<seb128> jibel, ^
<jibel> seb128, popey no I didn't
<ricotz> seb128, how were the autopkgtest packages chosen for vala? aka libical3 currently
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: so rebuilds of gnome-3-3{2,4}-1804-sdk need to be published to stable before i kick rebuilds of gnome-3-3{2,4}-1804, right?
<seb128> ricotz, valac is listed in https://salsa.debian.org/debian/libical3/blob/master/debian/tests/control
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, I would expect this to cause a dependency the other way around
<seb128> ricotz, well, that test depends of vala, so when vala changes it's triggered to see if it's still green, which I think makes sense?
<seb128> you want to see if a change in one of your depends breaks you
<ricotz> seb128, ah, I see
<ricotz> seb128, I meant to note that there are way better packages for this
<ricotz> seb128, like triggering meson
<seb128> I wonder if that's a bug?
<seb128> meson tests depends on valac through a depends on @build-depends@
<seb128> Laney, ^ you probably know what better off your head?
<seb128> if ricotz want meson tests to be triggered on a valac update, should that work? or should we maybe add directly valac to the test depends?
<ricotz> seb128, exactly, this reverse-dep seemed a bit weird
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: um, depends on what the platform snap is referencing
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: 3-32 platform for example pulls from gnome-3-32-1804-sdk/latest/candidate
<marcustomlinson> I see that 3-34 uses stabe
<marcustomlinson> stable
<seb128> brb, changing location
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: we should make those both pull from the same channel :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: well, it's not that simple
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: see my process is, build sdk push to candidate, build platform from candidate sdk
<marcustomlinson> if both build fine, promote both
<kenvandine> yeah, that makes sense to me
<kenvandine> so they should both use candidate there
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, kenvandine, is gnome-3-32 still getting updates?, I kind of retired the corresponding vala 0.44 branch
<kenvandine> ricotz: not really...
<kenvandine> ricotz: but i am rebuilding it for USN notices
<ricotz> kenvandine, ok
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: oh are we duplicating work?
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> maybe :)
<ricotz> kenvandine, when is this happening?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: I've just finished building them
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> on LP?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: 3-32 that is
<marcustomlinson> https://launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/+snap/gnome-3-32-1804-sdk
<marcustomlinson> and almost done https://launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/+snap/gnome-3-32-1804
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: remember for 3-32 I use personal builders so that I can automate the process plus build my test snaps etc
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: Would you like me to take over the 3-34 USNs too?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: I've updated the 3-34 platform snap to pull the sdk from candidate now
<Laney> seb128: ricotz: You need to add it as a test depends currently since britney doesn't understand how to expand @builddeps@
<Laney> I spoke with elbrus about that a few months ago, no opposition IIRC but just needs doing
<seb128> Laney, thx for confirming
<seb128> ricotz, want to report that to debian/Jussi?
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: you can keep doing those :)
<seb128> (adding valac as an explicit test depends)
<seb128> (might be worth adding some others as well to the list there)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: I'm asking shall I do the 3-34 as well as 3-32 USNs going forward. If so, add me to those cards please :)
<kenvandine> yes please
<kenvandine> actually... maybe it would be easier for me to do it
<kenvandine> since you can't trigger builds directly
<marcustomlinson> I would move them over to my personal namespace
<marcustomlinson> I mean just the builder
<Laney> I guess you would do that here: https://salsa.debian.org/release-team/britney2/blob/master/britney2/policies/autopkgtest.py#L151 and it wouldn't be toooooo hard
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i'll handle 3-34
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: ok, could you update these to push to candidate instead of edge: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-3-34-1804-sdk & https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-3-34-1804
<kenvandine> sure
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: then the process is just: build the sdk, then build the platform, then promote both from candidate
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: ideally we'd have some test snaps to build too. I have a server that listens on the sdk build webhook then triggers the platform and test snaps
<ricotz> Laney, seb128, I guess fixing britney would be a proper way instead of touching several packages?
<marcustomlinson> but of course on my personal builders as I don't have upload rights to ubuntu
<Laney> ricotz: indeed, but only theoretical until someone does it :P
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: would be nice to juju that build and get it into IS :)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson !
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I see your libreoffice snap built, yay
<ricotz> Laney, I see
<hellsworth> yep. i went through the test plan too and all looks well. it's in candidate now.. shall i promote it to stable?
<Laney> so yeah, if you want a britney contribution, that would be great :>
<hellsworth> wanted to check with oyu first
<ricotz> seb128, which additional packages do you mean besides valac?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: oh yeah, if the manually testing passed go for it. Nice
<hellsworth> \m/
<marcustomlinson> *manual
<hellsworth> done
<seb128> ricotz, it would probably make sense to trigger the meson tests when e.g ninja is changing I guess?
<ricotz> seb128, ninja should be covered https://sources.debian.org/src/meson/0.53.1-1/debian/tests/control/
<seb128> ah, right :p
<seb128> well cmake is not for example
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: thank you! and well done. the deb is still struggling though, armhf tests failing. I'll keep at it
<seb128> or python-things
<hellsworth> :(
<hellsworth> can i help?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/armhf/libr/libreoffice/20200206_130335_b8f20@/log.gz
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, btw, did you try to upstream the font-noto patch in lo?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: armhf was left off this list: https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/rules#n539
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I'm hoping just adding it is fine. might hit new issues
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: I have not
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I see, it requires a refresh for 6.4.1
<marcustomlinson> ack
<hellsworth> looks like this OOO_NOGUI_ARCHS wasn't around for ubuntu-focal-6.3 branch
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, don't worry about it
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: yes the *-nogui packages are new
<hellsworth> i wonder if rene left it off on purpose
<ricotz> might be to painful for the armhf builders ;)
<ricotz> *to/too
<hellsworth> yeah quite possible
<marcustomlinson> are they actually building armhf in Debian
<marcustomlinson> oh I see they are, probably not running tests
<hellsworth> yes they are
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I'm building here: https://launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice/+packages
<ricotz> seb128, regarding meson there is 0.53.1-1 for merging -- and oh https://launchpadlibrarian.net/463647844/meson_0.53.0-1ubuntu2_0.53.0-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: just fyi. Once built I'll ask for some testing
<hellsworth> you got it
<marcustomlinson> proposed is all over the place at the moment so I wouldn't take too much notice to the ppc64el failure just yet
<hellsworth> will we need to do a MIR for libboost-locale1.71.0?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: no, that's currently making it's move through proposed
<marcustomlinson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#boost1.71
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: actually, sorry no need for manual testing on my ppa. Could I ask you to install libreoffice from proposed and run through the manual test plan?
<hellsworth> oh right. i see it there right above libreoffice :P
<hellsworth> yes of course
<marcustomlinson> my ppa only affects armhf
<marcustomlinson> thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, that was a workaround, it's properly fixed upstream with https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/pull/6539
<gitbot> mesonbuild issue (Pull request) 6539 in meson "Skip ld tests if no compiler installed." [Closed]
<seb128> ricotz, I know about merging, I'm on vac for a week starting tonight though so I will probably not get to it before that
<ricotz> seb128, ah ok
<ricotz> seb128, great, then get some nice time off :)
<seb128> ricotz, is .1 needed for/blocking anything?
<seb128> thanks :)
<ricotz> regression fixes, as usual :)
<seb128> ricotz, if you get a merge I can probably sponsor it at some point tonight, I'm unsure I've the free slots to do that myself though
<ricotz> seb128, I can try
<ricotz> seb128, https://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/sponsoring/
<ricotz> tests are still running in pbuilder
<ricotz> successfully finished
<Laney> clobrano: yaru 4u
<Laney> what is this better than a burrito thing though?
<Laney> in joke?
<didrocks> in joke :p
<Laney> not sure about that being in the pkg description
<hellsworth> i heard burrito?
<hellsworth> is it lunch time?
<didrocks> it should be somewhere in the world :p
<hellsworth> :)
<hellsworth> kenvandine: its your lunch time and you should have a burrito :)
<kenvandine> i should :)
<marcustomlinson> have a good holiday seb128!
<marcustomlinson> oh and good luck in your tennis match too!
 * kenvandine is now craving a burrito
<hellsworth> lol
<marcustomlinson> I’ll tell you what I’m craving
<marcustomlinson> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/whats-on/arts-and-entertainment/edinburgh-bar-now-serving-mars-bar-burger-shortbread-fries-1386376%3famp
<hellsworth> i would eat that
<Laney>  MMMMMMMM
<seb128> ricotz, you are missing the fix from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/463544872/meson_0.53.0-1ubuntu1_0.53.0-1ubuntu2.diff.gz that didn't make it upstream (yet)
<ricotz> seb128, ah sorry
<ricotz> seb128, updated
<kenvandine> hellsworth: i ported the drawing snap to use the gnome-3-34 extension
<kenvandine> looks great
<hellsworth> woot!
<kenvandine> one minor thing... the drawing snap had this in an override-pull
<kenvandine>        snapcraftctl set-version $(git describe --tags --abbrev=10)
<kenvandine> but with the extension git isn'
<kenvandine> isn't available
<kenvandine> so i had to add
<kenvandine> +    build-packages: [ git ]
<kenvandine> now it works
<hellsworth> ah ok thanks for the feedback
<kenvandine> i'm not sure why git wouldn't be installed though
<kenvandine> i think snapcraft automatically does that
<hellsworth> yeah that's weird
<kenvandine> and it needs it to pull git sources
<kenvandine> but that worked
<hellsworth> where's teh yaml?
<kenvandine> let me push it
<kenvandine> hellsworth: https://github.com/kenvandine/drawing/blob/snap-0.4-gnome-3-34/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<hellsworth> ok thanks. i can take a look after the weekly vet appt :)
<kenvandine> it's entirely possible the same is true when using the gnome-3-28 extension :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: ok, i just confirmed that with the gnome-3-28 extension it the git command in set-version does work
<kenvandine> so must have something to do with using the build snap in gnome-3-34
<gQuigs> anyone have any thoughts or comments on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-and-flash/13814
<hellsworth> kenvandine: thanks for the testing on drawing. it's a good find for sure and you gave me some places to start :)
<amurray> seb128: cheers - am rebuilding gnome-software now and will report back via the bug
<hellsworth> kenvandine: when you tested with gnome-3-28 extension, did you remove all of the plugs and desktop-gnome-platform part?
<hellsworth> test#1: your drawing repo as is builds fine. (using gnome-3-32 stuff).
<hellsworth> test#2: i removed all of the plugs but left the desktop-gnome-platform part (for usage of the buildenv) and I updated all 3-32 mentions to 3-34 mentions (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HdSHGkJKT/). the error I get is that i'm not in a git repo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wYsnJTjHcB/
<hellsworth> test#3: comment out the whole desktop-gnome-platofrm part and just move the build env section to the drawing part (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TwnckfSZKd/) and it fails to run git as you reported (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/28vT2scWbR/)
<hellsworth> so i wonder if there are a couple of issues going on: 1) related to the buildenv and 2) something else :)
<hellsworth> i'll investigate a bit more tomorrow.
<hellsworth> off to pickup my kiddo
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-02-07
<jamesh> popey: for that snap mpris question you closed on the forum, you probably just want "name: ncspot" in the slot definition
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
 * duflu goes for an afternoon coffee to power through the remains of the week
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks duflu oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<popey> jamesh: tried that, it doesn't work. you have to specify unity7
<jamesh> popey: the "invalid name element" error is specifically because you included a full bus name rather than just the part after "org.mpris.MediaPlayer2."
<popey> jamesh: that may be the case, but i definitely tried using just the short name
 * popey re-opens the topic in case people want to discuss there :D
<popey> https://github.com/popey/ncspot-snap/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<jamesh> popey: I don't see any mpris related rules in the unity7 interface though, so it is quite possible the app needed something else
<popey> that's the working yaml
<popey> that's possible, for sure.
<popey> i debugged this for a couple of hours last night with Wimpress
<jamesh> popey: the fact you're staging libxcb-* makes me think the app wants to talk to the X server
<jamesh> so it probably needs desktop and/or x11.  I'd lean towards those rather than unity7 if possible
<popey> desktop doesn't work
<popey> i tried desktop and unity7 which worked, then removed desktop to prove it only needed unity7
<jamesh> popey: desktop doesn't imply x11 access, while unity7 does
<jamesh> one of the reasons why unity7 is deprecated
<popey> ok, I'll try removing unity7 and add x11 instead, thanks
<jamesh> x11 or x11+desktop would probably be better, yeah
<jamesh> you'll probably need to provide a desktop file to keep the store happy when you publish too
<jamesh> a NoDisplay=true one should suffice
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<popey> ooh, i could do a desktop file which uses the terminal=true thing
<jamesh> that'd be fine too, yeah
<popey> thanks for the help jamesh
<Laney> hullo
<marcustomlinson> yo Laney
<popey> jamesh: nope, x11 isn't enough, it only works with unity7
<jamesh> popey: did you try desktop+x11?
<jamesh> and what denial are you getting?
<popey> ah, no. doing now
<popey> no denials
<jamesh> ideally we could delete the unity7 interface at some point
<popey> jamesh: nope, fails with x11+desktop
<jamesh> I wonder what it is doing?
<popey> 🤷‍♂️
<duflu> Hi popey, Laney, and jamesh
<popey> hello!
<jamesh> hi duflu
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson hey duflu
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<dan01> Hi, sort of did this experiment before but... anyways
<dan01> Can anyone here using Ubuntu on a 1080p laptop give me a screenshot of their desktop. Regardless of Gnome or Kde, wayland or X. Ubuntu or Fedora. Linux looks a bit to small on my Ideapad screen, while Windows looks just fine
<dan01> I've tried everything, fractional scaling, increase font size in gnome-tweak
<dan01> I don't know what to do anymore
<dan01> And I can't understand how come none else seems to have this problem
<Laney> hey didrocks
<dan01> I'm using a 14' 1080p lenovo ideapad s540 iwl
<dan01> hmm, mabybe I'll try #ubuntu
<Laney> dan01: only got 2× hidpi here, sorry
<Laney> not really heard this specific complaint before tbh
<dan01> Laney: sure, np
<Laney> have seen some odd people deliberately running at less than 2×
<dan01> Laney: yeah, everyone seems to be doing fine, but I've asked other people as well and they notice the difference
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> changing the subject (sorry)
<Laney> desktop iso failed to build
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpoppler90 : Depends: libopenjp2-7 (>= 2.0.0) but it is not installable
<Laney> wwwwwwat is dat
<Laney> can't tell, guess I will retry a build
<Laney> yup, that worked
<Laney> happy iso-with-new-yaru day
<marcustomlinson> \o/
<RikMills> tkamppeter: hi, do you have a fix for ghostscript ppc64el FTBFS before the weekend?
<tkamppeter> RikMills, I am working with doko on it. It is bug 1862053
<ubot5> bug 1862053 in gcc (Ubuntu) "Compiler gets stuck (or extremely slow) on ppc64el" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862053
<RikMills> ouch!
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN and marcustomlinson
<Laney> pkill -f mutt is a bad idea
<Laney> 506664 /usr/bin/Xwayland :0 -rootless -noreset -accessx -core -auth /run/user/1000/.mutter-Xwaylandauth.OACNF0 -listen 4 -listen 5 -displayfd 6
<mdeslaur> hehe
<hellsworth> fyi, i'll be afk for the rest of the day while trying to get over a nasty cold
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, get better soon!
<gQuigs> any thoughts on Flash for 20.04 - I think would drop it before release?   https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-and-flash/13814
 * gQuigs tries again - I think it makes sense to drop before 20.04 releases - otherwise after 6 months we have dead packages in both multiverse and the Canonical archive
<oSoMoN> gQuigs, chrisccoulson probably has thoughts on this
<tkamppeter> RikMills, I have applied a workaround to Ghostscript now, so that it will build on ppc64el, see bug 1862053.
<ubot5> bug 1862053 in gcc (Ubuntu) "Compiler gets stuck (or extremely slow) on ppc64el" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862053
<RikMills> tkamppeter: great :)
<marcustomlinson> nie work tkamppeter
<marcustomlinson> *nice
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<doko> tkamppeter, RikMills: as I said to Till, it's not my first priority, I need to fix other things first
<tkamppeter> And now it built on ppc64el:
<tkamppeter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.50~dfsg-5ubuntu1
<RikMills> great. that should let me build a couple of things on ppc64el that broke due to ghostscript. thanks :)
<RikMills> and I think should unbreak libreoffice build....
